# Cannondale Rize-Riders-Treff



## s´Mattl (5. August 2008)

Servus,

zwecks Austausches jeglicher Art unter uns Fahrern, sei es Erfahrungsberichte, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc., soll dieser Thread dienen. 

Mattl


----------



## SmithWesson (5. August 2008)

Lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (5. August 2008)

jedem topf sein deckel... 
hk find ich besser als s&w, freu dich an deinem prophet und rush


----------



## mc-prophet (5. August 2008)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> jedem topf sein deckel...
> hk find ich besser als s&w...



naja,'ne SIG 210 ist immer noch das Maß der Dinge...ABER zurück zum Thema: muss bei meinem Rize 5 jetzt nur mal das Spiel vom (Reduzier-)Steuersatz einstellen...und beim ersten Rahmen gab's Probleme mit der eingeklebten Adapterbuchse fürs Tretlager,wurde aber sofort getauscht...
ich hoffe,da kommen jetzt nicht noch mehr Mängel dazu,weil ich bis 
jetzt nie Probleme mit Cannondale hatte...ansonsten ein sehr geiles Bike
mit großem Einsatzbereich!


----------



## s´Mattl (5. August 2008)

ich habe nur erfahrung mit hk und glock. 

der rize carbon fahrer hat ja immernoch die sorge im ohr wegen der zwei brüche der testrahmen und ob oder wie seitens CD reagiert wurde. bei den firmeneigenen tests scheint ja alles i.o. gewesen zu sein. im forum konnte man ja auch lesen, dass der rahmen an der dämpferaufnahme etwas modifiziert werden sollte.
in meinem bekanntenkreis gibt´s einen, der ein rize 1 hat, bei dem kürzlich während einer tour im mittelgebirge dreimal der rahmen geknackt hat. 
da macht man sich schon sorgen um das gute stück. offen ist natürlich in diesem falle die fahrweise oder eine vorschädigung durch transport o.ä.
die alurahmen scheinen da doch pflegeleichter zu sein.


----------



## SmithWesson (6. August 2008)

ich finde es nur albern nen extra thread zu öffnen bleibt doch in dem alten CD thread oder wollt ihr jetzt für jedes CD modell nen extra thread aufmachen????


----------



## s´Mattl (6. August 2008)

@ SmithWesson:

ich find´s so wie ich gemacht habe die übersichtlichere variante. gerade weil dem carbonrahmen der nimbus der anfälligkeit wegen der dokumentierten risse anheftet kann man dann an einer stelle die erfahrungen zusammenfassen. wenn resonanz ausbleibt, habe ich eine thread-leiche erzeugt und werde beim nächsten mal im marken-thread bleiben.

grüße

mattl


----------



## mc-prophet (3. Oktober 2008)

da doch mehr Fragen in Bezug auf das Rize gestellt werden,kann man den 
thread ja noch mal "ausgraben"...


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe nun auf meinem Rize 4 so ca 1500km nun schon gefahren und ich kann echt nichts negatives über das Bike Berichten. Das einzigste was ich evtl im Winter ändern werde ist die Bremsscheiben auf 203 vorne und hinten zu vergrößern. Hat da evtl jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht ob das geht und ob man das auch machen kann?? Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen!!


----------



## s´Mattl (4. Oktober 2008)

...mit dem gleichen Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt, obwohl die Bremsleistung auf den Abfahrten bisher völlig i.O. war. Mich wundert jedoch das Gequietsche der Avids im Vergleich zu meiner Magura Louise FR bei Feuchtigkeit. Vielleicht haue ich mal etwas Graphitpulver auf die Scheiben.


----------



## gmk (4. Oktober 2008)

vorne 200 nur wenns wirklich viele hm downhill sind ...

das gequietsche kommt von den tollen avid scheiben ...
nimm ´ne shimano dann is ruhe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (4. Oktober 2008)

...danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich bei Zeiten den Scheibenhersteller wechseln.


----------



## Calli Potter (5. Oktober 2008)

Aber von der Gabel und so kann ich doch vorne und hinten dach ohne Probleme 203er Scheiben draufmachen oder??


----------



## mc-prophet (5. Oktober 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Aber von der Gabel und so kann ich doch vorne und hinten dach ohne Probleme 203er Scheiben draufmachen oder??



hinten 203er-Scheiben !?
ist das nicht ein bißchen übertrieben?
p.s.:die meißten Gabeln halten das mitlerweile schon aus


----------



## mitcho (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

hab ein Problem mit meinem Rize 1.
Hab so ein quitschen / schleifendes Geräusch was irgendwo vorne von der Lefty oder dem Laufrad kommen muss.
Hat da einer eine Idee was das sein könnte??!!??


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

mitcho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ein Problem mit meinem Rize 1.
> Hab so ein quitschen / schleifendes Geräusch was irgendwo vorne von der Lefty oder dem Laufrad kommen muss.
> Hat da einer eine Idee was das sein könnte??!!??



die dichtung an der nabe die den bolzen abdichtet womit man das rad anzieht


----------



## mitcho (15. Oktober 2008)

cool,

das nenn ich mal eine flotte reaktion 
ich guck mir das freitag mal an wenn ich wieder beim meinem rad'l bin

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die dichtung an der nabe die den bolzen abdichtet womit man das rad anzieht



... und immer mal wieder ´nen Spritzer Brunox und es herrscht Ruhe.


----------



## mitcho (15. Oktober 2008)

auch bei carbon? ist mein erstes carbon bike, hab noch keene ahnung, womit man da was behandeln darf.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

oderm man nimmt es ganz raus ... es ist alu an der nabe


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2008)

Mal was anderes: fahre zur Zeit mein Rize mit der 110er Lefty aus meinem Scalpel Carbon 1. Warum? Die Geschichte wäre zu lang, um sie hier zu erzählen. Die Kombination mit der 110er Lefty funktioniert ganz hervorragend, damit ist mein Rize noch ein bischen sportlich orientierter und an steilen Rampen neigt die Front auch nicht zum Aufbäumen. Auch die Geometrie wurde dadurch nicht sonderlich in negativer Hinsicht beeinflusst. Dennoch frage ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit, wie sich wohl die Lefty-Max in dieser Hinsicht (Aufbäumen) ohne Absenkmöglichkeit schlägt. Soll ich den mir zustehenden Umbau auf mehr Federweg vorne vornehmen lassen und die Gabel austauschen? Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungsberichte mit der Lefty Max aus?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2008)

mitcho schrieb:


> auch bei carbon? ist mein erstes carbon bike, hab noch keene ahnung, womit man da was behandeln darf.



Der Tipp mit dem Brunox kam vom erfahrenen Mechaniker, der selbst die Lefty Carbon an seinem Rad hat.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich hät gern ne 130 er in meinen caffeine


----------



## mc-prophet (15. Oktober 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: fahre zur Zeit mein Rize mit der 110er Lefty aus meinem Scalpel Carbon 1. Warum? Die Geschichte wäre zu lang, um sie hier zu erzählen. Die Kombination mit der 110er Lefty funktioniert ganz hervorragend, damit ist mein Rize noch ein bischen sportlich orientierter und an steilen Rampen neigt die Front auch nicht zum Aufbäumen. Auch die Geometrie wurde dadurch nicht sonderlich in negativer Hinsicht beeinflusst. Dennoch frage ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit, wie sich wohl die Lefty-Max in dieser Hinsicht (Aufbäumen) ohne Absenkmöglichkeit schlägt. Soll ich den mir zustehenden Umbau auf mehr Federweg vorne vornehmen lassen und die Gabel austauschen? Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungsberichte mit der Lefty Max aus?



welche Lefty Max ?
ich hab' am Prophet ne Lefty Max TPC mit 140mm Federweg,ist ne
supergeile Gabel !
Nach 3 Jahren hab ich jetzt mal nen Ölwechsel gemacht (danke nochmal
für die Tips,dkc-live!),ansonsten ne Sorglosgabel...


----------



## dkc-live (16. Oktober 2008)

funzt se jetzt wieder richtig?


----------



## mc-prophet (16. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> funzt se jetzt wieder richtig?



jo!
hab 5er Öl genommen und noch die Nadellager gefettet...


----------



## dkc-live (16. Oktober 2008)

klasse   meine lager sind jetzt ausgeschlagen o0...

ich glaub ich fahr zu hart gerad mal 6000 km und ich hab die regelmäßig gewaretet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-prophet (16. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> klasse   meine lager sind jetzt ausgeschlagen o0...
> 
> ich glaub ich fahr zu hart gerad mal 6000 km und ich hab die regelmäßig gewaretet



Kostenpunkt?
Für die etwas härtere Gangart werd' ich mir wohl doch noch ein Prophet 2
mod.2009 kaufen,will nächstes Jahr auch mal öfter in Bikeparks "abrocken",
dafür ist mir mein Prophet mit Lefty irgendwie zu schade...
Die Pike ist da ein bißchen kostengünstiger...


----------



## dkc-live (16. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung merkt man kaum. ich hab einfach die lager gewendet, hat ganz leicht spiel.

schÃ¤tze mal so 100 â¬ ... aber ich hab  ja die kurze lefty und verwende mein caffeine als allmountainhardtail.

werd sowiso mal die von 88 anschreiben


----------



## Saegezahn2000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand interesse an einer neuen Fox Gabel vom Rize 4 hat, ich habe eine anzubieten wegen Umbau auf Lefty.


----------



## Calli Potter (17. Oktober 2008)

Kannst aber mal sagen wieviel dich der ganze Spaß am Ende kostet!! Also auf den Lefty Umbau


----------



## fredchen81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
bin auch dabei mir nen RIZE zuzulegen! 
Ein RIZE 5 mit einer Lefty Max Carbon SPV und kompletter XT Ausstattung!
Hat einer mal ne ungefähre Gewichtsvorstellung von dieser Zusammenstellung?
Und nen paar erfahrungen zum Fox Float R währen noch ganz nett!
Im Vorraus schon mal besten Dank!


----------



## Steam (22. Oktober 2008)

_


fredchen81 schrieb:



			Hi,
bin auch dabei mir nen RIZE zuzulegen! 
Ein RIZE 5 mit einer Lefty Max Carbon SPV und kompletter XT Ausstattung!
Hat einer mal ne ungefähre Gewichtsvorstellung von dieser Zusammenstellung?
Und nen paar erfahrungen zum Fox Float R währen noch ganz nett!
Im Vorraus schon mal besten Dank!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

Hallo Fredchen,

fahr das Alu Rize mit XT Kurbel und sram x9, eggbeater pedalen, xm 819 LAufradsatz, NN vorne, RR hinten in 2,25, lefty, Sattelstütze und Lenker original (FSA Alu) , SI Vorbau und komme damit auf genau 12,4Kilo 
Fox Float R ist top  einmal einstellen fertig. Plattform ist 100% der Dämpfer reicht völligst aus harmoniert bestens mit dem Rize Hinterbau kein rp3 erforderlich !


----------



## fredchen81 (24. Oktober 2008)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Werd mal ne Pic reinsetzen wenns da ist!


----------



## mitcho (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal 'ne optische Frage.

Hab das Rize 1 mit den schönen, roten Mänteln - zumindest theoretisch. Als das Bike dann bei meinem Händler ankam, waren schwarze Nobby's aufgezogen - laut Cannondale gibt es die roten Mäntel grade nicht. 

Hab Cannondale Europe auch schon angeschrieben, aber außer einer Ausrede (nach zwei Wochen) hab ich auch nix Neues in Erfahrung bringen können. Überhaupt sehr flapsige Art, da denkste das bei soviel Geld etwas Kundenservice zu erwarten ist - Pustekuchen. Die holländische Unfreundlichkeit ist echt sch... .

Hat vllt einer von Euch eine Idee wo ich die Mäntel herbekomme. Werde mal gleich noch an Schwalbe schreiben, vllt können die mir ja weiterhelfen?!


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2008)

schwalbe bietet die bald an!

die nobbys mit roten mänteln werden ins programm ausgenommen! schau mal auf die schwalbe hp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitcho (29. Oktober 2008)

Na dass sind doch mal gute News, nur leider muss ich die dann wohl auch noch zahlen. Naja, hauptsache das Bike sieht dann endlich aus wie gewüscht.

Danke für die flotte Antwort.


----------



## Peter81 (6. November 2008)

Hallo RIZE fahrer,

das ist mal ein guter Thread. Ich glaub ich hol mir auch ein Rize nächstes Frühjahr. Mal ne Frage. Stimmt es, dass es das Rize 4 nur mit der RockShox Relevation Gabel gibt? Auf der HP von Cannondale sieht das so aus. Igrendwie unfair, die US Modelle gibts mit FOX Gabel, die ich auch gerne hätte. Wisst ihr ob man die auch bekommen kann, oder muss man da was mit dem Händler drehen, bei dem man kauft? ich Glaub Talas oder Fox Float wären ideal dafür.
Lefty ist nicht so mein Fall.
Dann noch ne Frage zum Tretlager. Ist das TL normale Größe oder ist da dieser neue Standard mit noch größeren LAgerschalen drin? oder wird das dann reduziert mit irgendwelchen Hülsen?
Na ja ihr seht ich hab keine Ahnung.
danke
Peter


----------



## mitcho (6. November 2008)

So - erstmal zum Thema rote Mäntel.

Hab mal mit Schwalbe Kontakt aufgenommen und mir wurde gesagt, dass die roten Mäntel nur an OEM Hersteller (Cannondale, Cube...) direkt verkauft werden. Hab die jetzt solange bequatscht, dass die mir einen Satz verkaufen - ist aber die totale Ausnahme.
Cannondale, die ich auch angeschrieben hatte, schrieb mir zurück, dass ich mich an Schwalbe wenden soll.

Ich habe jetzt mal die Mail von Schwalbe an Cannondale und die MAil von Cannondale an Schwalbe geschickt und hoffe, dass die Firmen das unter sich klären. Fühl mich da augenblicklich etwas veräppelt.

Zum Thema Rize 4 bzw. Unterschiede in der Ausstattung.

Red mit Deinem Händler, vllt nimmt er die Gabel ab und baut Dir Deine Wunschgabel ans Bike, wenns ein guter Händler ist sollte das kein Problem sein.
Warum Cannondale für den europäischen Markt andere Komponenten verbaut als in Amerika habe ich auch nicht verstanden, ist aber schon länger so.
Was spricht eigentlich gegen eine Lefty. Ich bin schon viele Gabeln gefahren (RockShox, Marzocchi, ...) aber was besseres als die Leftys (hatte bereits TPC+, MAX SPV und nun die neue PBR) gibt es in meinen Augen nicht.
Zum Thema Tretlager - frag mal bei Cannondale nach, könnte aber etwas länger dauern, die sind nicht so schnell.


----------



## Peter81 (6. November 2008)

Danke @mitcho für die schnelle Antwort,

werd mal mit meinem Händler reden was man da machen kann. Ich muss ja zugeben ich bin noch keine Lefty gefahren aber das ist wohl mehr so ein psychisches Ding. An meinem letzten Bike hatte ich Fox Float und ich war totalemente zufrieden. aber die Lefty gibts an dem RIZE 4 eh nicht glaub ich deswegen müsst ich da ja auch umbauen lassen.
Anyway, schöne Herbsttage noch beim biken, bald kommt der Winter
Peter


----------



## fuzzball (6. November 2008)

Peter81 schrieb:


> aber die Lefty gibts an dem RIZE 4 eh nicht glaub ich deswegen müsst ich da ja auch umbauen lassen.



äh doch kuckst du http://www.bub-usbikes.de/B&B-Shop-Cannondale-Prophet.htm (nur ein Bsp.)


----------



## Peter81 (7. November 2008)

aha, das ist mir neu,

ok, kostet mehr. kann auch mehr??? ist die Lefty wirklich so gut? ich denk immer die zieht in eine Richtung, was bestimmt falsch ist. vielleicht fahr ich mal Probe...
DAnke Trotzdem
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (7. November 2008)

Peter81 schrieb:


> ...ist die Lefty wirklich so gut? ich denk immer die zieht in eine Richtung, was bestimmt falsch ist. vielleicht fahr ich mal Probe...



Da zieht nichts in eine Richtung. Freihändig fahren ist kein Problem. Die "Gabel" ist leicht, braucht kaum Wartung und ist im Allgemeinen sehr zuverlässig. Heute noch gibt es Ersatzteile für alle jemals gebauten Headshock-Gabeln einschließlich der Leftys. Frag mal bei RockShox nach Teilen für ´ne 3-4 Jahre alte Gabel 
Und außerdem erntet man immer noch erstaunte Blicke im Wald und wird ab und zu mal angesprochen. 

Absolute Lefty-Empfehlung


----------



## mitcho (7. November 2008)

genau, ist so wie canno orange sagt.

die leftys sind echt super, muß man einfach mal gefahren haben bevor man die ablehnt und auch die ersatzteilsituation kann ich nur bestätigen.
und die kontaktaufnahem ist echt einfacher, was mich die leute (auch in berlin) anquatschen. ist halt ein super patent und wenn man die finanzielle hürde mal überschritten hat will man nix anderes mehr


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (8. November 2008)

Seit dem 24.6.08 fahre ich die RIZE4.
Einige Dinge waren nicht Cannondalemäßig verarbeitet. 
An mehreren Stellen ist unter dem Klarlack die schwarze Farbe abgetragen.
Am Carbonhinterbau, direkt im rechtem Achsgelenk, Lack abgeplatzt, weiße Schicht zu sehen, wahr wohl zu dick lackiert.
Nach 100km, Geräusche aus dem Hinterbau, bei Kurvenfahrt.
Rechte Seite Achsgelenk hat sich Schraube gelöst. Bei Inspektion, Spiel behoben durch nachziehen, ohne Locthite, weit über das angegebenen Drehmoment!
Bremsscheiben von Avid machen Lärm und in den Bremshebeln ist jedes Loch der Scheibe zu spürren. Plannschleifen der Scheiben hat geholfen.
Sattelstange rutscht zur Seite und die weiße Beschichtung geht ab.
Rahmen komplett ohne Schutzfolien ausgeliefert.

Aber im Ganzen sind alles nur optische Markel und haben kein Einfluss auf  das Fahrvergnügen. 
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rad und habe nur weniges Umgebaut.
Die Lebenslange Garantie war jedoch kaufentscheident für das RIZE.


----------



## deman (8. November 2008)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Vielleicht haue ich mal etwas Graphitpulver auf die Scheiben.



Ist das dein Ernst? Damit verschlechterst du doch die Bremsleistung extrem, oder?
Bei quietschenden Bremsen tippe ich auf verglaste Belege. Gerade Auflagefläche, Schleifpapier und das Problem ist erstmal gegessen.



Ich bin mit meinem Rize5 bisher echt zufrieden, einzig die Tora ist nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Aber das werd ich nächstes Jahr wohl mal in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## DragonStyler (8. November 2008)

Das du lose Schrauben und Bolzn an deinem RIZE hattest lag wohl eher am Monteur also an deinem Händler als an der Fertigung.
Aber das mit den Avid Bremsscheiben ist wirklich eine nervige Sache. Vorne geht es bei mir da ist nichts zu spüren aber hinten ist es teilweise echt übel. Man spürt nicht nur die Scheibe im Hebel sondern man hört es auch deutlich.

Lackprobleme habe ich an meinem 4er überhaupt keine auch nach diversen Einschlägen von Kieselsteinen konnte ich noch keine Abplatzer etc. erkennen.
Bei andern Rädern wie zum Beispiel dem Specialzed Stumpjumper muss man den Lack ja nur schief anschauen under der löst sich ab.


----------



## Calli Potter (8. November 2008)

Also ich habe ein Rize 4 08. Bin auch mit dem Bike zufrieden und ich konnte bei meinem Händler die Ausstattung ein klein wenig verändern  und das ohne Aufpreis! 

Habe nämlich mir vorne Sram X9 und hinten Sram X0 draufmachen lassen. Echt eine klasse Kombi für das Bike!!

Die Roten Schwalben kommen auch bald auf mein Bike drauf, sobald mein Händler die ausgeliefert bekommt. Von meiner Fox Float kann ich echt nichts negatives sagen!! Hätte aber wenn es nicht so teuer gewesen wäre gerne eine Lefty am Bike gehabt, weil das einfach nur Kult ist!! Naja, was ja nicht ist, kann ja evtl ja noch werden

Was ich aber echt ******* finde ist, das die mit Schutzfolien an den Schaltzügen echt gespart haben und das dort nicht so richtig nachgesehen worden ist bei der Produktion!! 

Ansonsten bin ich echt super zufrieden mit meinem Bike und bin auch froh das ich es mir geholt habe!!!


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (10. November 2008)

Mahlzeit,

sagt mal hat von euch niemand Probleme mit dem Schwinglager am Rize?
Ich hatte Spiel drin,
...ab zum Händler und da steht es nun seit 1 1/2 Monaten!!!

Cannondale entwickelt angeblich ein komplett neues Lager und die Auslieferung zieht sich hin!
Habe im mom ein Rush als Ersatz!
Mein Händler sagt ich bin nicht der einzige Kunde und alle Testräder seien betroffen!

Hat da jmd. von euch was gehört???


----------



## mitcho (10. November 2008)

Nee, bisher keen Probleme. Kannst das Problem mal genauer beschreiben.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (10. November 2008)

Krieg das Bild nit hochgeladen...
guckt dafür bei mir in den Fotos!!!

Welches Lager betroffen ist sollte nun klar sein!
Beim Fahren machte sich ein knackendes Geräusch bemerkbar,
hörte sich zunächst an wie die Kurbel, war sie aber nicht.
Also Fehlersuche gestartet!
Dann hat sich herausgestellt das das Lager Spiel hat.
Los gedreht, mit Drehmoment Schlüssel und den vorgegebenen 5NM wieder fest gemacht, wobei sich die Schraube rund drehte...
Denn ab zum Händler die bestätigten das ganze!

Sollte ne Woche dauern nun sind es 1 1/2 Monate...
Händler wartet auf Infos aus Holland, Vertreter war auch schon öfters da...
Ist wohl ne Frage der Zeit bis mehrere Kunden betroffen sind!

Wie im ersten post erwähnt entwickelt Cannondale wohl ein komplett neues Lager, bedient aber zunächst alle neuen Bikes!
Angeblich sind aber schon die ersten neuen Lager in Auslieferung!

Kann das Rush selbstverständlich behalten bis mein Bike wieder Fit ist!!!
>>>Kleiner Trost<<<


----------



## dkc-live (10. November 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. November 2008)

was passiert den mit dem lager?


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (10. November 2008)

Alles oben beschrieben...


----------



## dkc-live (10. November 2008)

wo ist das problem? ne titan schraube und loctide


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (10. November 2008)

... das lager is im sack...!!!
dat is ja keine einfache schraube...


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (14. November 2008)

Mojn Sportsüchtiger
Das gleiche Lager ist bei mir auch betroffen, jedoch ist das Gewinde OK.
Leider geht die Schraube, immer wieder auf und das Spiel und daraus resultierendes Knack Geräusch ist schnell wieder mein treuer Begleiter.
Ich vermute, die Fertigungstoleranzen wurden nicht eingehalten. 
Das Teil des Gelenks an der Kettenstrebe ist zu weit auseinander.
Wenn die Distanzringe und Industrielager zwischen stecken , reicht der Drehmoment von 
5 Nm bei weitem nicht aus, um das Spiel aus dem Gelenk zubekommen. 40Nm warens bei mir. Dabei spannen sich die äusseren Gelenkstücke wohl so sehr, dass die Schraube sich trotz Locthite wieder löst.  Wenn Gewinde kaputt ist , wars das mit dem Hinterbau. Hoffentlich gibts darauf Garantieanspruch. Händler könnten auch meinen , Gewinde wurde vom Kunden kaputt gedreht und Kunde bleibt auf den Kosten hängen. 

Leider ist an meinem Rize 4 noch ein anderes Lager aufgegangen mit selben Knack Effekt. Das obere Gelenk am Sattelrohr, welches mit einer 13mm Mutter festgezogen wird.
Das musste ich nur saubermachen und mit erhöhtem Drehmoment + Locthite festziehen (geeigtes Werkstattwerkzeug benutzt). 
Ist bis jetzt auch nicht mehr negativ aufgefallen, jedoch muss ich nun immer ein 13mm Ringmaul Schlüssel und das Bordwerkzeug von Cannondale mitführen und bei verdächtigem Geräuschen sofort benutzen. Das ist kein Zustand für ein Cannondale und sein Fahrer.
Von meiner Fahrweise können die Lagerspiele nicht kommen und viele Km habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht. Beim nächsten Knack kommt das Bike zum Händler.

Trotz allem , Ich will das Bike oder Cannondale nicht schlechtmachen. Mein RIZE würde ich gegen kein anderes tauschen weils kein besseres gibt.

Würde gern Eure Meinung hierzu kennen, 
wieviel Seitensteifigkeit, kann man dem Rize 4 zumuten und seiner Carbon Sitzstreben.
1.  Belastet eine 180° Drehung auf dem Vorderrad,im Stand, zur sehr den Hinterbau??? 
     (Wenn der schmalle Waldweg doch zur Sackgasse wird und man nicht absteigen  will)         
2. Beim Überspringen z.B. von Wurzeln reißt man ja Bike in die Luft. Kann man das den   Lageraufnahmen in der Sitzstrebe zumuten ? Wirkt dann ja als Zugkraft auf die Strebe.
3.  Ist die komplette Sitzstrebe aus Carbon? Oder sind Lageraufnahmen aus Aluminium, in die strebe geklebt?

Also für Antworten bedanke ich mich im vorraus,
und auch über jeden andere Beitrag zum Thema Rize freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## s´Mattl (14. November 2008)

@ BIKESUIZUDE:

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_..._rize_bearing_service_tech_note_122175_en.pdf

kennst du dieses technik-papier von cannondale? unter der prämisse, dass die verwendeten farben oder schattierungen den materialtyp verdeutlichen, entspricht silber/hellgrau klassischerweise aluminium, und dunkelgrau bis schwarz kohlefaser. somit wäre nur die strebe aus kohlefaser, die knoten aus aluminium. die materialeigenschaften carbons, die davon abhängig sind, in welcher richtung die fasern verlaufen spricht auch für diesen materialmix. anders als bei metallen ist es bei carbon nicht so, dass man kraft und längenänderung auf einer hook´schen grade abtragen kann, bei der das material an einem bestimmten punkt in den fließbereich kommt und sich dort verformt. carbon bricht an diesem punkt. 
da an den knoten sowohl aus allen richtung wirkende druck- (u.a. verschraubung) als auch als auch zugkräfte wirken, ist ein metall dort der geeignetere wirkstoff.


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (15. November 2008)

an s`Mattl
vielen dank, habe das Bild nicht gekannt. 
An einer der Stellen am Lager zur H-Achse ist bei mir der schwarze Lack abgeplatzt, direkt im Gelenk, und darunter ist es weiß. 
Also nahm ich an, es sei Carbon, wird aber eher ne Grundierung sein auf Alu.
Eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## gmk (15. November 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Das Teil des Gelenks an der Kettenstrebe ist zu weit auseinander.
> Wenn die Distanzringe und Industrielager zwischen stecken , *reicht der Drehmoment von
> ...


du hast die schraube mit 40NM angeknallt ?
versteh´ ich das richtig ?


----------



## DragonStyler (15. November 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Mojn Sportsüchtiger
> Das gleiche Lager ist bei mir auch betroffen, jedoch ist das Gewinde OK.
> Leider geht die Schraube, immer wieder auf und das Spiel und daraus resultierendes Knack Geräusch ist schnell wieder mein treuer Begleiter.
> Ich vermute, die Fertigungstoleranzen wurden nicht eingehalten.
> ...



180° Umsetzer müsste der Hinterbau eigentlich ohne Probleme aushalten. Ich finde im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorgängerbike den Hinterbau sehr steif und ich denke ein 180° Umsetzer belastet den Hinterbau nicht sehr viel stärker als Fahrfehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESUCIDE (16. November 2008)

an gmk
Nicht angeknallt !
Habe mich mit nem kleinem Drehmoment Schlüssel und langer Inbusnuss vorsichtig an den Wert herangetastet nach erster Inspektion. Also mit 4Nm angefangen, dann solange um 2 erhöht bis die Knarre nicht so einfach Knackt. Schraube blieb dabei immer in selber Position.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (17. November 2008)

Es zeigt sich ein Fortschritt, ja sogar eine Ende ist in Sicht!!!

Habe gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert:

Heute sind neu entwickelte Lager aus den USA angekommen,
für alle RIZE die er je verkauft hat!!!

Jetzt will ich nur hoffen das "BIKESUCIDE"
falsch lag mit der Vermutung der zu breiten Aufnahme für die Strebe...!!!
Das würde bedeuten das ich von Cannondale gerne einen neuen Rahmen hätte... Hoffen wir das nicht!!!

Gruß


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (18. November 2008)

Am letzten Freitag habe ich neue Lager bei meinem Händler verbaut bekommen. Es war nur die Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel. Es soll die Spannung rausnehmen und sei das einzige was Cannondale für das Rize4 neuentwickelt hat.
Beim Praxistest ca. 150km teils Wurzelpfade keine Probleme.
Auch nicht mit anderen Lagern. 
Nach einsatz von Locthite immer 1 Tag ziehen lassen! 
Weiss nicht was besser ist das Rize oder mein Händler.

An "Sportsüchtiger"
Ich lag falsch, habe trockenzeit von locthite nicht eingehalten, deswegen ist die Schraube aufgegangen. Trotzdem 40Nm.
Bei zu breiten Aufnahme würden auch paar dickere Lager-Scheiben reichen statt ein kompletten neuen Rahmen, meinst Du nicht?  In deinem Fall brauchst nur neue Schraube (Lagerachse mit Gewinde). "die Schraube rund drehte..."
Oder Du meinst entweder Inbuss Loch in der Schraube oder Gewinde im Rahmen?
Mit genaueren Details können wir Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Der Unbeteiligte denkt sich eher, Du hast die Schraube rundgedreht und willst, dass der Händler dafür aufkommt. Der Händler will darauf hin ein wenig bedenkzeit, also wartest Du. Bei 5Nm reißt so ein Gewinde nicht aus und montiert wird sowas von Fachleuten die keinen Drehmoment Schlüssel brauchen. 

Grüße


----------



## mc-prophet (18. November 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> ... und montiert wird sowas von Fachleuten die keinen Drehmoment Schlüssel brauchen.
> 
> Grüße



es gibt Fachleute,die einen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzen,und es gibt
"Fachleute",die glauben,so etwas nicht zu brauchen...
einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu benutzen ist keine Schande,sondern 
sinnvoll...


----------



## s´Mattl (18. November 2008)

info bzgl. lagerproblematik:

zum ursprung sage ich "unter 2", d.h. ich zitiere wörtlich die quelle, nenne aber keine namen (zur vollständigkeit: "unter 1": wörtliches zitat, offene quellennennung; "unter 3": information darf nicht für weitere kommunikation verwendet werden (sinngemäß: streng vertraulich, also nur zuhören und warten auf offene information))

nun zum inhalt der nachricht
ursprung: seriöse quelle bei CD, stand: 180820Anov08

"[...] das betrifft ein paar modelle. daher haben wir auf nummer sicher an alle haendler, die jemals ein rize bekommen haben neue links geschickt. wenn dein bike (beim anheben am sattel z.b.) kein spiel der hauptumlenkung hat, kannst du es ignorieren. 
wie gesagt, es betrifft wirklich sehr wenige bikes."

daher abzuleitende handlung vollziehen und ggf. reagieren und den händler konsultieren.

grüße

mattl


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (18. November 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Am letzten Freitag habe ich neue Lager bei meinem Händler verbaut bekommen. Es war nur die Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel. Es soll die Spannung rausnehmen und sei das einzige was Cannondale für das Rize4 neuentwickelt hat.
> Beim Praxistest ca. 150km teils Wurzelpfade keine Probleme.
> Auch nicht mit anderen Lagern.
> Nach einsatz von Locthite immer 1 Tag ziehen lassen!
> ...



Inbuss Loch in der Schraube hatte sich rundgedreht!!!
von deinem ersten post ausgehend, dass die aufnahme zu groß sein sollte und bei dir mit distanringen gearbeitet wurde und mit nem drehmoment von 40nm, hätte ich gern nen neuen rahmen gehabt, bzw. hinterbau...

aber so is es ja eben doch nit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESUCIDE (19. November 2008)

Ahso
Mit Distanzringen meine ich die Lager Scheiben.
Du hast wohl ein kurzen Inbus genommen?
Echt weiches Materiall ist mir auch aufgefallen, deswegen immer den langen Inbuss nehmen der durch die ganze Schraube geht.
Das hätte besser auf dem Warnhinweis stehen müssen und nicht Helmpflicht.


----------



## gmk (20. November 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> an gmk
> Nicht angeknallt !
> Habe mich mit nem kleinem Drehmoment Schlüssel und langer Inbusnuss vorsichtig an den Wert herangetastet nach erster Inspektion. Also mit 4Nm angefangen, dann solange um 2 erhöht bis die Knarre nicht so einfach Knackt. Schraube blieb dabei immer in selber Position.



mit angeknallt meine ich, das das viel zu viel ist und mich wunderts das sich dann lager (gelenk) dann noch bewegen lässt (seinen dienst als gelenk verrichtet) ...


----------



## mc-prophet (20. November 2008)

benötigte mal zum lösen eines Tretlagers über 300 Nm...
aber egal,ist ja nichts kaputt gegangen...

(war bei einem Speci)


----------



## fuzzball (20. November 2008)

mich würden Langzeiterfahrungen (paar Monate) zum Rize Carbon mit der Lefty Carbon Max interessieren?
Danke


----------



## Saegezahn2000 (21. November 2008)

Sodala, hab gerade beim Rize 4 den Umbau von Fox Float 140 auf Lefty fertiggestellt.
Ich hab mir eine neue Lefty Speed besorgt, das entsprechende Laufrad und den SI Vorbau.
Alles zusammen hat der Umbau, verrechnet mit den alten Teilen knappe 200,- gekostet, eBay sei Dank.
Und weil ich grad dabei war hab ich alles auf komplett XT aufgerüstet und hab noch ein paar "Schmankerl" drangeschraubt. 
Jetzt bin ich mal auf das Fahrverhalten gespannt. Aber bei dem Wetter


----------



## Calli Potter (23. November 2008)

Ja mit der Lefty habe ich auch schon überlegt die dranzubauen, aber ich glaube das werde ich evtl nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen!!


----------



## Steam (24. November 2008)

Saegezahn2000 schrieb:


> Sodala, hab gerade beim Rize 4 den Umbau von Fox Float 140 auf Lefty fertiggestellt.
> Ich hab mir eine neue Lefty Speed besorgt, das entsprechende Laufrad und den SI Vorbau.
> Alles zusammen hat der Umbau, verrechnet mit den alten Teilen knappe 200,- gekostet, eBay sei Dank.
> Und weil ich grad dabei war hab ich alles auf komplett XT aufgerüstet und hab noch ein paar "Schmankerl" drangeschraubt.
> Jetzt bin ich mal auf das Fahrverhalten gespannt. Aber bei dem Wetter



Hi Saegezahn funktioniert bestens fahre mit identischer Hardware , hab nur den vorderen NN 2.25 durch den neuen Fat Albert 2.4 ersetzt.
Macht sich Hammer mäßig gut bemerkbar beim Grip und der Spurtreue.
Nie mehr NN auf der Vorderachse , die leider vorhanden 200 Gramm "Zusatzgewicht sind ärgerlich aber zu verschmerzen, Abrollverhalten ist auf NN Niveau.   
Schreib mal wie du deine Dämpfer einstellst, würde mich mal interessieren

Viele grüße Steam


----------



## fredchen81 (26. November 2008)

Endlich ist es da!!!!!:


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (1. Dezember 2008)

Lagerspiel schonwieder!
Oberes Lager im Sitzrohr. Wenn ich Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr zwischen Daumen und Fingern leicht zusammendrücke, abwechselnd an beiden Streben, sehe ich den Umlenkhebel sich am Lager rauf-runter bewegen und es knackt. Die Schraube bewegt sich NICHT dabei. Ich schaue dabei von der Seite. 

Beim CD. Händler wurde Zinkfett aufgebracht und nach 200km habe ich das Proplem wieder. 
Was kann ich in diesem Falle machen??? 
Habe ich Anspruch auf ein Austausch der Bauteile?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal bei Euch schauen, ob das Spiel nur bei mir auffällt?

Grüße !


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage gerade zum Rize !! Welches Öl brauche ich denn für meine Federgabel (Fox Float) kann mir da einer evtl einen Tipp geben??

Schickt ihr die gabel evtl auch ein zur Wartung oder wie macht ihr das denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESUCIDE (9. Dezember 2008)

Hinterbau hat geknackt.
Händler hat mein Umlenkhebel ausgetauscht.
Die Lager hatten darin spiel. Fertigungstoleranz an Bohrung nicht eingehallten. *Tatsache!* Trotzdem verbaut worden.
Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass dem Lagerspiel mit Epoxidharz versucht wurde beizukommen. Reste auf dem Lagerring.
Der CD Monteur hat eindeutig gepfuscht, in diesem Fall.
Sowas kommt auch bei den Besten vor. 
Umtausch hat super geklappt und war kostenfrei bis auf die Transportkosten.
Es sei ein Einzelfall, nimmt Händler und ich an. 
Jedoch machen mich die Kleberreste am Lager stutzig.
Falls neuerdings Cannondale generell so die Bikes fertigt, wars das mit dem noblem Ruf.
Schade, dachte ich kaufe ein sorgenfrei Fully.


----------



## mc-prophet (9. Dezember 2008)

so ein simpler Eingelenker wie das Prophet oder Rush hat nunmal auch seine
Vorteile...aber im heutigen "Mehrgelenker-Battle" kaum noch eine
(Marketing-) Chance... 

                                              schade


----------



## scalpel69 (9. Dezember 2008)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass dem Lagerspiel mit Epoxidharz versucht wurde beizukommen. Reste auf dem Lagerring.
> Der CD Monteur hat eindeutig gepfuscht, in diesem Fall.



Nein, der Monteur hat nach Anweisung gehandelt:
"Use the swab to apply a generous film of Loctite 638 to the surface of the
outer bearing race" nachzulesen in dieser CD Arbeitsanweisung:
"2008_rize_bearing_service_tech_note_122175_en.pdf"
Die Lager werden mit Loctite gesichert.

@mc-prophet:
Auch das Rize ist im Prinzip ein Eingelenker.


----------



## mc-prophet (9. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @mc-prophet:
> Auch das Rize ist im Prinzip ein Eingelenker.



ja,schon richtig,aber mir ging es mehr um die Anlenkung des Dämpfers bzw. um die Anzahl der Lagerpunkte...
die Seitensteifigkeit und die Federperformance ist beim Rize z.B. konstruktionsbedingt besser,um auch mal
Vorteile zu nennen...


----------



## scalpel69 (9. Dezember 2008)

mc-prophet schrieb:


> ja,schon richtig,aber mir ging es mehr um die Anlenkung des Dämpfers bzw. um die Anzahl der Lagerpunkte...
> die Seitensteifigkeit und die Federperformance ist beim Rize z.B. konstruktionsbedingt besser,um auch mal
> Vorteile zu nennen...



....mein erster Eindruck war, das das Jekyll in der Federperformance zumindest nicht schlechter ist....auch die Seitensteifigkeit des Hinterbaus ist ebenfalls am Jekyll nicht merklich schlechter....mehr wippen tuts mit dem SPV Dämpfer auch nicht....aber schöner ist es....und die max hat einen lock out . 
Jekyll und Rize sind sich allerdings auch ähnlicher was den Hinterbau angeht als Rush/Prophet und Rize.


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (10. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Nein, der Monteur hat nach Anweisung gehandelt:
> "Use the swab to apply a generous film of Loctite 638 to the surface of the
> outer bearing race" nachzulesen in dieser CD Arbeitsanweisung:
> "2008_rize_bearing_service_tech_note_122175_en.pdf"
> ...



Loctite 638 
Es soll und kann nur das mitrutschen des Lagers verhindern und nicht überschrittene Fertigungstoleranzen ausgleichen. Das Lager hatte min. 1mm Spiel im Hebel.
In meinem Fall wurde mein Rize 4 mit Lagerspiel ausgeliefert, also hat auch einer gepfuscht. Aber sowas von! Seit erster Tour herrliches knacken stehts dabei gehabt. Was ich aber nicht schlimm finde , weil CD vorbildlichen Service hat und alle Probleme umgehend gelöst hat.


----------



## ultra2 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dies hier habe ich die Tage von meinem Cannondale-Händler inkl. neuer Buchsen bekommen.


----------



## Calli Potter (11. Dezember 2008)

<<OK>>

Dann weis ich auch was da so ein paar Geräusche bei mir macht  Ist ja Garantie oder?? Weil dann lasse ich das mal die tage bei meinem Händler machen!! 

Das merkt man doch wenn man den Sattel ein bissel hochhebt das da ein bissel Spiel ist?!?!


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir wurden die neu eigefettet und ein bissel gekürzt. 

Funktioniert wieder wie ne 1 !! Aber wovon die Geräusche auch kommen können ist, wenn man das Heck Driften lässt bei fahren, weil so entstehen ja auch Seitenschläge bzw Seitenkräfte die dann auf die Buchsen wirken. Also so war es halt bei mir gewesen!!

Habe dann gleich noch die Kurbel und alles nachziehen und fetten lassen. Einfach TOP Service bei meinem CD Händler!!! Daumen hoch!! Und das alles noch vor Weihnachten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (23. Dezember 2008)

bei meinem rize 4 ist der abstand
reifen zu kettenstrebe bzw. sitzstrebe links und rechts nicht gleich
ich habe bei den sitzstreben links ~2mm mehr platz
bei der kettenstrebe fallts noch mehr auf

sonst noch wer?

vermute das mein hinterrad nicht mittig eingespeicht ist ...


----------



## scalpel69 (25. Dezember 2008)

gmk schrieb:


> bei meinem rize 4 ist der abstand
> reifen zu kettenstrebe bzw. sitzstrebe links und rechts nicht gleich
> ich habe bei den sitzstreben links ~2mm mehr platz
> bei der kettenstrebe fallts noch mehr auf
> ...



Ist bei meinem 4L auch so, eher noch etwas mehr. Die Frage ist ob das symetrisch sein muß. Zumindest bei der Kettenstrebe muß das nicht zwangsläufig so sein, die ist ja ohnehin nicht symetrisch. Bei der Sitzstrebe ist das dann schon eher fragwürdig.
Ich muß mal bei der nächsten Ausfahrt darauf achten ob das Ding sauber freihändig geradeaus läuft.


----------



## Calli Potter (26. Dezember 2008)

Vom Platz her würde doch hinten doch noch gerade ein 26 x 2,35 er Reifen reinpassen oder?? Weil wenn ich mir das so ansehe ist da nimmer viel Platz!! 

Also ein 26 x 2,4er hätte da bestimmt kein Platz und würde schleifen!! Hat jemand von euch evtl das schon einmal ausprobiert???


----------



## gmk (26. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem 4L auch so, eher noch etwas mehr. Die Frage ist ob das symetrisch sein muß. Zumindest bei der Kettenstrebe muß das nicht zwangsläufig so sein, die ist ja ohnehin nicht symetrisch. Bei der Sitzstrebe ist das dann schon eher fragwürdig.
> Ich muß mal bei der nächsten Ausfahrt darauf achten ob das Ding sauber freihändig geradeaus läuft.



ist bei dir der abstand reifen zu sitzstrebe auch nicht gleich?
bei der kettenstrebe störts hald nur, weil bei mir, bei einem fat albert 2.35, der umwerfer (wenn ich auf dem kl. kettenblatt bin) leicht am reifen schleift

@Calli Potter:
das rize ist ein allmountain bike so sollten sich auch 2.35 reifen ohne probleme (umwerfer schleift) fahren lassen
ich weiß aber aus dem mtbr-forum das es beim prophet auch probleme:
umwerfer schleift leicht am reifen (2.4er) gibt

sind deine abstände (reifen-sitzstrebe) links und rechts gleich?


----------



## scalpel69 (26. Dezember 2008)

gmk schrieb:


> ist bei dir der abstand reifen zu sitzstrebe auch nicht gleich?



jepp, ich hab allerdings zwischen Felge und Sitzstrebe die Schieblehre reingehalten, links habe ich ca. 3,5mm mehr Platz, ich hab die orginalen 2,25 Nobby Nic noch drauf, da streift nichts. Ich bin aber seither nicht mehr damit gefahren, heute mittag hab ich das Jekyll vorgezogen.
Morgen sollten meine Crossride Laufräder kommen, da kuck ich mir das nochmals genauer an.


----------



## gmk (26. Dezember 2008)

scalpel69 schrieb:


> jepp, ich hab allerdings zwischen Felge und Sitzstrebe die Schieblehre reingehalten, links habe ich ca. 3,5mm mehr Platz, ich hab die orginalen 2,25 Nobby Nic noch drauf, da streift nichts. Ich bin aber seither nicht mehr damit gefahren, heute mittag hab ich das Jekyll vorgezogen.
> Morgen sollten meine Crossride Laufräder kommen, da kuck ich mir das nochmals genauer an.



vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hareisi (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle Rize Fahrer,
hab zum Spiel an der Sitzstrebe hinten noch eine frage, hab das gleiche problem, bin aber erst ca. 15 km mit dem Bike unterwegs, ist auf jedenfall ein klasse Bike.

Was wurde denn nun genau gemacht um das Spiel und die Knackgeräusche zu beseitigen, bzw. was wurde alles erneuert seitens CD?

Danke schon mal für Eure hilfe.

Gruß

Hareisi


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust kannst du die Lager bzw die Schrauben auch selber ein bissel nachschleifen, also ein bissel Material wegnehmen. Dann wieder alles gut einfetten und ab geht es. Da das Bike aber erst 15km gefahren worden ist, würde ich es beim Händler korrigieren lassen.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust kannst du die Lager bzw die Schrauben auch selber ein bissel nachschleifen, also ein bissel Material wegnehmen. Dann wieder alles gut einfetten und ab geht es. Da das Bike aber erst 15km gefahren worden ist, würde ich es beim Händler korrigieren lassen.



Die Buchsen die ich bekomme habe, waren breiter als die alten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie du durch wegschleifen das Problem lösen willst. Ohne die Wippe stärker zusammen zu pressen als es eigentlich sollte.


----------



## hareisi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und danke mal für Eure hilfe, aber ich werde an einem neuen Bike nichts wegschleifen (ist gerade mal wenige Tage alt).
Mir ging es lediglich darum von euch zu hören was bei euch erneuert wurde und ob mit den maßnahmen das problem langfristig beseitigt werden konnte. Ist das spiel und das knacken an der Sitzstrebe hinten weg?

Danke und wünsche allen mal einen guten Rutsch.

Hareisi


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Dezember 2008)

Also nach der Reparatur hat nichts mehr gezwickt oder gezwackt an meiner Bergziege.

@hareisi:

Würde ich an deinem Bike auch nicht machen, sondern es beim Fachhändler machen lassen wo du dein Bike gekauft hast.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt wenn meine neuen Ergon Enduro Griffe kommen und meine Kind Shock I900 Remote Sattelstütze ob das auch alles passt und wirkt  Wenn alles da ist + die neuen Reifen werde ich mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (2. Januar 2009)

hareisi schrieb:


> Hallo und danke mal für Eure hilfe, aber ich werde an einem neuen Bike nichts wegschleifen (ist gerade mal wenige Tage alt).
> Mir ging es lediglich darum von euch zu hören was bei euch erneuert wurde und ob mit den maßnahmen das problem langfristig beseitigt werden konnte. Ist das spiel und das knacken an der Sitzstrebe hinten weg?
> 
> Danke und wünsche allen mal einen guten Rutsch.
> ...



Frohes Neues !!!
Seltenes Knacken kommt aus dem Umlenkhebel.
Nach 2 gescheiterten Versuchen wurde der komplette Hebel umgetauscht und Hinterbau fetzt wieder geräuschlos. Das Knacken kam aus dem oberem Lager an der Sitzstange. Lager sind trotz Spiel eingeklebt worden. Kleber hält nicht und Bewegung kommt auf.
Alle Lager anschauen im Licht dabei überall mal in Querrichtung bewegen und irgendwo muss was los sein wenns knackt! Beim Händler zeigen, notfalls reklamieren und eine woche warten.
Das lager hinten am Schaltwerk war auch befallen, da hat nachziehen mit Schraubensicherung gereicht.
Und jetzt Leckt die Gabel rechts ein wenig, ist immer ein Abstreifring aus Öl um den Holm trotz penibler Säuberung.
Trotzdem Bike ist genial aber nur das schwarze Rize 4 mit weißer Gabel, solange es keine weiße Lefty gibt!


----------



## Calli Potter (4. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch weiße Leftys  

http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=160

Schade das ich keine Lefty habe, sonst hätte ich die schon längst dort hingeschickt  Und das sieht bestimmt super Lecker aus am Bike


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Es gibt doch weiße Leftys
> 
> http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=160
> 
> Schade das ich keine Lefty habe, sonst hätte ich die schon längst dort hingeschickt  Und das sieht bestimmt super Lecker aus am Bike



Der Aufkleber-Kit soll 25,00 Euro kosten  , habe mal über meinen Händler nachfragen lassen. Lieferbar wohl erst in ein paar Tagen. Meine Lefty ist zur Zeit beim Service bei eighty aid. Würde sich ja schon anbieten, jetzt, da sie gerade dort ist. Die weißen Aufkleber würden meinem weißen Rize sicher schön zu Gesicht stehen ....


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Januar 2009)

Japa!! Das siht dann bestimmt Klasse aus!! Musst de mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen wenn de es gemacht hast dann weis ich was ich leider verpasst habe das  es das Rize in der 08er Versin nicht mit Lefty gab !!

Aber das ist schon ein stolzer Preis, aber mir wäre es die Sache wert


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Januar 2009)

Habe meine Lefty zurück und die Aufkleber anbringen lassen. Ist allerdings ein anderer Sticker als jene, auf die der Link verweist.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder; wenn die Lefty eingebaut ist reiche ich gerne noch ein paar nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (22. Januar 2009)

Echt Hammer!! Schade das ich keine habe  Aber sollten bei mir mal die Laufräder oder so mal ihr Zeitliches gesehen haben wird ne Lefty eingebaut


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2009)

Und so schick sieht´s eingebaut aus:


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur Hammer sage ich da!! Da hast du dein Baby aber richtig schön zusammengebaut!!! Wenn de jetzt noch die Roten NN drauf hättest wäre das Bild komplett!!!

Beneide dich richtig um deine Lefty!! Muss aber wenn ich meine letzten 2 Bestellungen habe auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wenn de jetzt noch die Roten NN drauf hättest wäre das Bild komplett!!!



Ist Geschmacksache. Ich glaube eher, dass man sich an den roten NN auf Dauer satt sieht. Mir persönlich gefallen die Dinger gar nicht.


----------



## deman (24. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ist Geschmacksache. Ich glaube eher, dass man sich an den roten NN auf Dauer satt sieht. Mir persönlich gefallen die Dinger gar nicht.



Das seh ich genauso.
Sehr schönes Bike, was isn das für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso.
> Sehr schönes Bike, was isn das für ne Kurbel?



Cannondale SI Carbon


----------



## Calli Potter (25. Januar 2009)

@ petejupp:

War das vorher ne Lefty Max Carbon gewesen oder welches Modell ist das denn ???


----------



## gmk (25. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Und so schick sieht´s eingebaut aus:



wunderschön!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> @ petejupp:
> 
> War das vorher ne Lefty Max Carbon gewesen oder welches Modell ist das denn ???



Habe mich wegen der sportlicheren Geometrie und der geringeren Neigung zum Aufbäumen an steilen Rampen für die Lefty Speed Carbon 110 SL entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (26. Januar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Habe mich wegen der sportlicheren Geometrie und der geringeren Neigung zum Aufbäumen an steilen Rampen für die Lefty Speed Carbon 110 SL entschieden.



wird das bike downhill nicht sehr unruhig durch den steileren lenkwinkel?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Januar 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wird Das Bike Downhill Nicht Sehr Unruhig Durch Den Steileren Lenkwinkel?



Nö!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hab noch ein schönes RIZE gefunden...!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab noch ein schönes RIZE gefunden...!!



Sehr schön! Ist jenes Rize, welches Cannondale extra gebaut hat, um damit den "Leichtestes All Mountain" Wettbewerb in der Bike-Ausgabe 11/08 zu gewinnen.
Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten: Lackloses Rahmen-Design, Wert 8000 Euro, Gewicht 10,278 kg


----------



## gmk (26. Januar 2009)

schaut wie ein unlackierter carbon rahmen aus ...
lackiert um einiges schöner!


----------



## Calli Potter (26. Januar 2009)

Alleine die Roten Parts sehen einfach nur Klasse aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin !
@ calli potter da geb ich dir recht  die roten teile sehen lecker aus !

@gmk was is das fürn sattel der da drauf is


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage an euch Cannondale Biker!!

Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen Fat Albert Reifen auf sein Bike montiert??? Werde mir die Tage einen Satz bestellen, da der NN bei mir hinten schon abgefahren ist und ich doch nicht so zufrieden mit dem Reifen war!!

Aber 2,4er Reifen passen einfach nicht aufs Rize drauf, habe am WE mal versucht einen BIG Betty draufzumachen ^^


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

@ calli geh mal rüber in den andren fred für cannondale , ich meine da hat jemand auf seins  alberts druff ..so wie ich gelesen hab sollen die ihm mehr spaß machen als die alten schlappen


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Das glaube ich dir sofort!! Werde mir wenn ich eine Nachricht erhalte nachher bestellen!! Weil die NN haben nach meiner Meinung einfach zu wenig Profil und halt im Wald!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch Cannondale Biker!!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen Fat Albert Reifen auf sein Bike montiert??? Werde mir die Tage einen Satz bestellen, da der NN bei mir hinten schon abgefahren ist und ich doch nicht so zufrieden mit dem Reifen war!!
> 
> Aber 2,4er Reifen passen einfach nicht aufs Rize drauf, habe am WE mal versucht einen BIG Betty draufzumachen ^^



Meine Herren ne ne ne..warum den 2,4er...??

ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr...hast du denn überhaupt kein bischen Stil...??

Schwere Felgen, 2,4er Reifen, dicke Schläuche...und dann bergauf Puter Rote Rübe , Puls 190...und Bergab den Helden spielen...


reicht nicht ein 2,25er auf so einem Rad völlig aus...??

Dazu noch ein Kompromiss aus leicht, haltbar und Grip finden und schon ist die Welt doch O.K...!!

Training nicht vergessen..!!

was meinst Du denn warum ein 2,4er nicht rein passt...denkst Du die Leute bei Cannondale pennen auf'm Baum..??

Also Ball flach halten beim Reifen kauf..auch hier gilt, viel hilft nicht immer viel...!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Januar 2009)

hehe zumal meins mit 1,95 ziger klar(siehe foto) kommt  ginge wohl noch was  an breite so bis 2,25 aber was will mann von 10 euro schlappen erwarten  hauptsache is doch das die pannensicher sind ..da spielt die breite nur beim fahrer ne rolle ???

gruß bikefun


----------



## gmk (27. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch Cannondale Biker!!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen Fat Albert Reifen auf sein Bike montiert??? Werde mir die Tage einen Satz bestellen, da der NN bei mir hinten schon abgefahren ist und ich doch nicht so zufrieden mit dem Reifen war!!
> 
> ...



welche breite?
hab´ den alten in 2.35 oben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5418017#post5418017
#87 ...
umwerfer streift leicht ...


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hole mir die 2.25er da mehr glaube ich auch nicht draufpasst  und mehr will ich auch nicht haben!! Das mit einem 2.4er Reifen war ja nur ein versuch gewesen


----------



## scalpel69 (27. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Meine Herren ne ne ne..warum den 2,4er...??
> 
> ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr...hast du denn überhaupt kein bischen Stil...??
> 
> ...



Das ist der Überschwinger, wie bei allen Modetrends, fürher konnten die Rennradreifen nicht schmal genug sein, jetzt ist "meiner ist dicker" gerade auf dem hipe. Nach 1,75, 1,9, 2,1 und 2,25 bin ich jetzt bei 2,1 gelandet.


----------



## Steam (27. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch Cannondale Biker!!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen Fat Albert Reifen auf sein Bike montiert??? Werde mir die Tage einen Satz bestellen, da der NN bei mir hinten schon abgefahren ist und ich doch nicht so zufrieden mit dem Reifen war!!
> 
> Aber 2,4er Reifen passen einfach nicht aufs Rize drauf, habe am WE mal versucht einen BIG Betty draufzumachen ^^



Hi Calli fahre den fat albert 2009 in 2.4 auf dem Vorderrad und kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen. Fährt sich mit mit mehr Kontrolle, mehr Reserven und mehr Seitenhalt als der NN 2,25 den ich sonst drauf hatte.Das Mehrgewicht geht für mich in Ordnung (wir fahren ja AllMountain und nicht RACE  )
 Hinten bleibt der NN2.25 Abrollverhalten würde ich mit dem 2,25 NN gleichsetzen.
Vorne kommt bei mir kein NN mehr drauf.
Aber letztendlich kommt es auf deinen Fahrstill und deine Vorlieben an also ausprobieren !!
LG Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (28. Januar 2009)

HI Steam:

Danke für deine Antwort. Reifen sind bestellt und wenn die da sind werde ich mal die nächste Zeit mal was reinschreiben wie ich den empfinde und so. Wie du schon gesagt hast es kommt sehr viel auf den Fahrstil drauf an. Wollte mir eigentlich die roten Schwalben NN wieder besorgen aber da ich mit meinem Hinterreifen nicht so zufrieden bin wie ich das gerne hätte werde ich jetzt auf den FA umsteigen!!

Aber es kommt auch viel darauf an, ob man viel mim Heck bremsen tut  und das ist ja bekanntlich Gift für die Reifen!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Aber es kommt auch viel darauf an, ob man viel mim Heck bremsen tut  und das ist ja bekanntlich Gift für die Reifen!!



Ist auch Gift für die Natur!

DIMB Trail Rules 

2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!
Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise.


----------



## redeemer (29. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal Leute -nochmal wegen dieser Lagerschäden-, gilt das für sämtliche Rize Modelle?
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr im Oktober ein Rize 4 2008 gekauft. Also die Version mit der Fox-Gabel, nicht mit der Rock Shox. Ich bin allerdings wegen des Wetters erst 10km mit dem Bike gefahren und hab daher natürlich noch nichts bemerken können...

Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2009)

redeemer schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute -nochmal wegen dieser Lagerschäden-, gilt das für sämtliche Rize Modelle?
> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr im Oktober ein Rize 4 2008 gekauft. Also die Version mit der Fox-Gabel, nicht mit der Rock Shox. Ich bin allerdings wegen des Wetters erst 10km mit dem Bike gefahren und hab daher natürlich noch nichts bemerken können...
> 
> Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?



Nun das würde mich auch interessieren. Meins, auch im Oktober 2008 gekauft, steht momentan wegen Lagerschaden beim Händler. Zuvor wurde dies hier durchgeführt. Ob das eine mit dem anderen was zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht. Wäre aber gut zu wissen. Auch weiß ich noch nicht welches Lager betroffen ist. Beim fahren fällt es auch noch nicht auf, nur wenn ich das Hinterrad nach links und rechts drücke. Natürlich im eingebauten Zustand. Wurde beim Händler mit einem anderen 2009er Rize überprüft. Dort ist das Problem nicht aufgetaucht. Ja, es wurden auch mal die Laufräder getauscht. Also es steht fest das irgendwelche Lager hinüber sind.


----------



## hareisi (29. Januar 2009)

hallo, hatte an meinem Rize 4 auch Probleme mit den Lagern hinten, das Bike ist gerade 2 monate alt. Ich hatte Spiel an den hinteren Lagern, mein Händler hat alle zerlegt, bei mir war auch zu viel Loctite bei der montage benutzt worden und daurch hatte cih spiel und Knackgeräusche am hinterbau. Bis jetzt ist das knacken weg.
Hab dafür aber ein anderes problem, ich finde das mein Hinterbau total weich ist und zwar ist mir das beim Freihändig fahren aufgefallen (ok weiß das sollte man nicht machen). Beim freihändig fahren habe ich das gefühl als ob der hinterbau absolut schwammig ist und wackelt ziemlich arg, das kann nicht normal sein. Absolut weicher hinterbau, sowas kenn ich von anderen Fullys nicht.

Dieses schwammige gefühl hatte ich zu Anfang nicht da war es kein problem, war viel steifer.

Das Hinterrad läßt sich auch stark nach links und rechts bewegen, find ich schon extrem, hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder ist das bei euren Rize modellen auch so?

Gruß

harald


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (30. Januar 2009)

zum thema reifen...:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alles-ueber-rollwide rstand.35972.2.htm?skip=
in den rize hinterbau passen 2,4er reifen!
big betty braucht an diesem rad kein mensch, ich hab die nobbys drauf, einzig der umwerfer musste angepasst werden! als nächstes probiere ich den fat albert in 2,4...
wie schon erwähnt wir fahren all mountain, ansonsten können die gegner es ja als training ansehen

zu ultra2:
mein händler sagte mir:
jeder händler hat für jedes verkaufte/ an ihn gelieferte rize neue lager bekommen, am 2009er sollte das problem wohl behoben sein!

zu hareisi (harald):
wenn du freihändig fährst, kannst du wohl kaum die seitensteifigkeit meinen,
hast du das bei offenem dämpfer oder im pro pedal?
bei pro pedal würde ich mal den luftdruck in deinem dämpfer überprüfen, anders könnte ich mir das nit erklären... bei offenem dämpfer is doch klar das es "weicher" wird
ich fahre bei 75kg zw. 11 und 12bar!

gruß


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Januar 2009)

Wie willst de denn einen 2,4er Fat Albert denn reinbekommen??? Also ich vermute mal das der nicht reinpasst weil mit dem 2,25er ist ja auch nimmer viel Platz hinten. Aber ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren!! 

Wie gesagt ich habe einen 2,4er Big Betty versucht reinzubauen und da ging garnichts!! Wenn ich meine 2,25er Fat Alberts habe mache ich mal ein paar Bilder davon!! Dann sollte meine Sattelstütze auch wieder da sein!!

Aber ich kann nur eins sagen, das ich mit meinem Rize super zufrieden bin. Hatte am Dämpfer die Laager ein bissel ausgeschlagen gehabt und die habe ich von meinem Händler nachgearbeitet bekommen!! Seid dem ist alles ok!! Und ich bin jetzt mit dem Rize 4 seid letztem Jahr leider erst so ca 3500km gefahren


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2009)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> ...zu ultra2:
> mein händler sagte mir:
> jeder händler hat für jedes verkaufte/ an ihn gelieferte rize neue lager bekommen, am 2009er sollte das problem wohl behoben sein!



Du sprichst hier von. Das meine ich aber nicht. Dies ist bei mir ja geändert worden. Ich spreche von Lagern und nicht den Buchsen für den Dämpfer.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (30. Januar 2009)

@calli potter:

ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren! bin auf deine fotos gespannt ;-)!

@ultra 2:

nein ich spreche von den schwinglagern (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350663&page=3   erstes bild auf der seite!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (30. Januar 2009)

#87





gmk schrieb:


> bei meinem rize 4 ist der abstand
> reifen zu kettenstrebe bzw. sitzstrebe links und rechts nicht gleich
> ich habe bei den sitzstreben links ~2mm mehr platz
> bei der kettenstrebe fallts noch mehr auf
> ...


nach heutigem besuch beim privaten mechaniker
hinterrad war nicht mittig eingespeicht
von hinten gesehen war es ~2mm aus der mitte (links zu viel abstand)


ob beim rize4 2008(lx umwerfer) wirklich 2.4 reifen reinpassen, bezweifle ich eigentlich nicht
aber ob man den umwerfer so weit noch verstellen kann ...


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2009)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> @ultra 2:
> 
> nein ich spreche von den schwinglagern (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350663&page=3   erstes bild auf der seite!)



Sorry, mein Fehler. Mein Händler sprach lediglich davon das das Problem mit den Dämpferbuchsen bekannt sei. Werde ihn nochmals kontaktieren müssen.


----------



## Boba_Fett (31. Januar 2009)

im Rize 2,4er Schluffen!?
ist das nicht ein bißchen zu viel des Guten?


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Januar 2009)

Es passt ja auch nicht. Oder ich habe einen Fehler gemacht beim einbau die letzte Woche. Aber ich habe den Reifen nicht in den Rahmen bekommen!! Schaut doch alleine mal nach wieviel Platz ist zum vorderen Rahmen, und ihr werdet sehen, das da nimmer viel Spiel ist. Werde nachher mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen, dann seht ihr es selber


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Januar 2009)

HI!!

Also ich verbessere mich jetzt mal wieder wegen meiner Aussage das kein 2,4er Reifen reinpassen würde.

Habe ein bissel getrickst und dann hat er doch gepasst!! Muss aber dazu noch sagen das der Reifen schon abgefahren ist den ich draufgezogen habe, da ich den vom Kollegen zum Probeeinbau bekommen habe.

Das ist mein abgefahrener NN 






Soviel Platz ist da noch





Und das ist jetzt der Big Betty der aber schon abgefahren ist









Man sieht das da nimmer viel Platz ist und wenn man bedenkt, das dann noch das Stollenprofil + der Dreck noch dazu gezählt werden muss ist das nichts!! Dafür hole ich mir keinen 2,4er Reifen damit der abgeschliffen wird. Und was auch noch ist, der 2,4er Reifen sieht so hässlich am Rize aus!!! Das passt garnicht zu dem Bike!! Sieht dann eher wie ein Dragstar Cannondale aus


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (1. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, fahre hinten den nobby in 2,4 und der passte von anfang an, lediglich der umwerfer musste leicht eingestellt werden, schaltet aber einwandfrei!

der fat albert hat ja nun nicht die fetten äußeren blöcke wie der big betty sie hat, von daher bin ich optimistisch das der auch passen wird...
hat denn da keiner bilder von?

bezüglich der optik... das sieht viel geiler aus, hatte auch schon den direkten vergleich mit nem kumpel der noch den 2,25er drauf hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (1. Februar 2009)

Sportsüchtiger schrieb:


> wie gesagt, fahre hinten den nobby in 2,4 und der passte von anfang an, lediglich der umwerfer musste leicht eingestellt werden, schaltet aber einwandfrei!
> 
> der fat albert hat ja nun nicht die fetten äußeren blöcke wie der big betty sie hat, von daher bin ich optimistisch das der auch passen wird...
> hat denn da keiner bilder von?
> ...



Pics ???


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Februar 2009)

Bilder mache ich gleich mal noch. Weil vorne ist noch der NN 2.25er montiert! Mir persönlich gefällt das nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Februar 2009)

@ calli wenn du schon an deinem bike fummelst ...dann fummel erst an dem bike  und dann am pc mit pics 

gruß bikefun


----------



## gmk (1. Februar 2009)

@Calli:
schaut gut aus
denke ein nicht abgefahrener big betty geht auch noch ... bei viel gatsch wirds hald eng ...

hast du unterschiedliche abstände zu den sitzstreben?
bei den kettenstreben scheints ja normal zu sein ....

sonst wer?


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (1. Februar 2009)

@ deman

macht wohl keinen sinn wenn ich bilder hochlade...
da mein reifen natürlich auch schon abgefahren ist, sehen die bilder dann genauso aus wie die von calli potter, mit der ausnahme das meins sauberer is ;-P...

gruß


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Februar 2009)

Hier sind dann die versprochenen Bilder von mir!! Wer meint das Bike wäre nicht sauber dem kann ich nur Recht geben!! Aber ein Mountainbike das nicht schmutzig ist das ist kein Bike!!











Wie gesagt, das Bike ist noch nicht fertig. Die Woche kommt meine Kind Shock I900 Remote Sattelstütze wieder zurück und dann noch die Fat Albert Reifen und dann besorge ich mir mal noch einen schönen Flaschenhalter fürs Bike, weil der hier ist noch von meinem Cannondale M700 übrig geblieben.

 Wenn alles dann wieder richtig montiert ist werde ich mal ein paar schönere Bilder hier reinstellen und mal wieder welche in freier Laufbahn 

P.S: Habe noch die Ergon Enduro Griffe in L drauf und über die Bremshebel habe ich Kondome drüber gezogen


----------



## gmk (1. Februar 2009)

fesch is!

#146
*mach ich mir da als einziger zuviele gedanken?*


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Februar 2009)

hey calli ! schönes bike aber in braun würde der dreck nich so auffallen

gruß bikefun


----------



## Bertolli (1. Februar 2009)

... und über die Bremshebel habe ich Kondome drüber gezogen



Wieso das denn??

Hast Du dich verschrieben oder ist das ernst gemeint??


Ansonsten,......geiles Bike!!


Wenn ich nicht schon ein Scalpel hätte,.....


----------



## dr. lefty (1. Februar 2009)

die 2,4 conti mountain king müssten auf jeden fall pasen fallen " kleiner" aus.pic mit schwarzen nobbys. bin zu faul die roten zu montiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (1. Februar 2009)

Leckeres Bike dr. lefty!!!

*@Bertolli*
Du hast richtig gelesen. Das waren noch alte Bremshebelkondome von meinem CD M700 die ich nun dran gemacht habe. Das bewirkt nur, das du einen besseren halt hast beim bremsen. Bin froh das ich die Teile wieder dran gemacht habe. Aber wenn alles fertig ist kommen schönere und kleiner Bilder hier rein


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


>



Mir persönlich gefallen die weiße Sattelstütze und der weiße Vorbau und Lenker nicht - ist irgendwie zu viel weiß an dem Rize, es fehlt der Kontrast. Besser wäre meiner Meinung nach: schwarze Sattelstütze und schwarzer Vorbau und Lenker, dafür weißer Sattel. Der Original-Sattel passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Bikes. Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## fuzzball (1. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Bike ist noch nicht fertig. Die Woche kommt meine Kind Shock I900 Remote Sattelstütze



also das mit der weissen Sattelstütze hat sich erledigt. Finde aber die BB wirkt zu mächtig in dem Hinterbau


----------



## mohlo (2. Februar 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefallen die weiße Sattelstütze und der weiße Vorbau und Lenker nicht - ist irgendwie zu viel weiß an dem Rize, es fehlt der Kontrast. Besser wäre meiner Meinung nach: schwarze Sattelstütze und schwarzer Vorbau und Lenker, dafür weißer Sattel. Der Original-Sattel passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Bikes. Ist aber Geschmacksache.



Zum Vergleich...

Mein Rize Carbon in Kawasaki-Grün


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2009)

moin moin zusammen !

@ mohlo  endlich mal eins mitknusperkruste  obwohl so schlecht siehts nich aus ..und das schnukelige is wenn du borussia fan bist fährste dann noch vereinsfaben spazieren 

gruß bikefun


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (2. Februar 2009)

@ calli potter:

aus welchem grund benutzt du die kondome für die bremsgriffe?
damit du auch ohne handschuhe fahren kannst??? hatte die vor zig jahren auch mal drauf, da war es aber noch kein ernstes mountainbiken...!
ich fand die machten den bremsgriff zu dick, gefühl ging verloren, hatte damals den lx bremsgriff zur v-brake!

bezüglich des erwähnten kontrastes...:

ich plane da ja einiges, allerdings sagt mein konto im mom nein dazu...
rote marta sl 2009, roter sattel schnellspanner, rote schnellspanner für lrs, alle sgleiche marke, hope, oder salsa auch in rot versteht sich und nun ja vorbau oder lenker und sattelstütze auch in der farbe anpassen wär jut...

allerdings wäre ne absenkbare sattelstütze was feines... ;-)


----------



## Bertolli (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

das grüne Rize ist ja der Oberhammer,- sehr schönes Bike!!

Danke für die schönen Bilder!



Hat vieleicht schon jemand ein Rize 4 Lefty in Schwarz?

Dann Bitte unbedingt auch Bilder reinstellen.

Die Bikes sind auf Eueren Bildern noch viel schöner als im Katalog bzw. auf
der Cannondale Homepage.


Cia, Be


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Februar 2009)

*@Sportsüchtiger*

Das mit den Bremscondomen finde ich viel angenehmer beim Bremsen, dadurch das die ein bissel dicker sind. Aber wie du hatte ich auch die Bremshebelcondome bei mir an meinem alten CD M700 dran gehabt. Fahre aber mit Handschuhe  Die Tage gibts neue Bilder


----------



## maenson (3. Februar 2009)

> Hat vieleicht schon jemand ein Rize 4 Lefty in Schwarz?
> 
> Dann Bitte unbedingt auch Bilder reinstellen.


Auf Wunsch hier mein Rize 4 Lefty in schwarz/grün. Wenn Du willst kann ich auch noch ein paar bessere Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saegezahn2000 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte auch noch eins im Angebot, ist allerdings nicht original, da ich es von der Fox auf die Lefty umgebaut habe. Daher ist eine 110-er Lefty anstelle der Max verbaut. Fährt für meinen Einsatzzweck aber hervorragend.


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Februar 2009)

mir persönlich wäre etws mehr weis ganz angenehmwas sind das für griffen ??waren die schon ab werk drauf ?


----------



## Saegezahn2000 (4. Februar 2009)

Das sind Ritchey WCS Moosgummi-Schraubgriffe, habe ich gegen die originalen Gummigriffe getauscht. Ich finde sie sehr angenehm, weil sie eben nicht verrutschen können und super in der Hand liegen.


----------



## Bertolli (4. Februar 2009)

maenson schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch hier mein Rize 4 Lefty in schwarz/grün. Wenn Du willst kann ich auch noch ein paar bessere Fotos reinstellen.





Super,... vielen Dank für die Pic's,-  auch an Saegezahn2000!!

Das sind genau die Rize Modelle wie ich mir meins vorstelle!
Der Sattel und die Lefty müssten noch Schwarz sein dann wärs perfect.
Allerdings ist die Lefty an meinem Scalpel auch in dem Waffen-Grau, Schwarz gefiele mir halt besser,- wäre dann die teurere Carbon Variante.

Superschöne Bikes! Mehr Bilder wäre nett!

Interessant wäre auch noch das Gewicht eines Rize 4 L


Ciao


----------



## CD Jekyll (4. Februar 2009)

So nun habe ich mein Rize auch komplett.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (5. Februar 2009)

@ Bertolli

ich meine mich zu erinnern das meins 13,9kg wog, änderungen zum originalzustand:
trigger, schaltwerk auf x-9 geändert und nen selle italia sattel im tld design
Modell 2008 "MIT OHNE" lefty also

morgen wasche ich mal den schlamm runter und dann wird erneut gewogen...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (5. Februar 2009)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Super,... vielen Dank für die Pic's,-  auch an Saegezahn2000!!
> 
> Das sind genau die Rize Modelle wie ich mir meins vorstelle!
> Der Sattel und die Lefty müssten noch Schwarz sein dann wärs perfect.
> ...



würde mir einfach ein schwarzes Decal (ala 88) machen lassen und das auf das Silber der Lefty kleben. Ein paar Seiten vorher hat das jemand in weiss gemacht, sah  aus

13,9kg ist aber ein ganz schöner Brocken, für ein 130mm Bike :-(


----------



## Bertolli (5. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> würde mir einfach ein schwarzes Decal (ala 88) machen lassen und das auf das Silber der Lefty kleben. Ein paar Seiten vorher hat das jemand in weiss gemacht, sah  aus
> 
> (




Gute Idee,...sehr gute Idee! Werde ich mal genauer drüber nachdenken!




13,9 kg habe ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet!

Wenn man die Pics so anschaut sehen die Bikes eher nach unter 12kg aus!

Ich würde, wie auch beim Scalpel, Sattel und Kurbel gleich austauschen gegen einen Selle SLR und eine XT oder gar XTR Kurbel.
Spart etwas an Gewicht und sieht Optisch besser aus.


Aber trotzdem schöne Bikes!


----------



## fuzzball (5. Februar 2009)

die Folie hat halt den Vorteil, dass die Gabel nicht auseinander genommen werden muss, wenn ein Garantiefall eintreten sollte kann man sie einfach wieder abziehen....

schickes Bike ist es auf jedenfall, aber 13,9kg müsste sogar mein Moto unterbieten, wenn ich nichts bei der Teileliste etwas vergessen habe. Aber natürlich gibt es bei dem Rize noch genug Einsparpotential, beim LRS, Kurbel, etc.. die Frage ist halt ob man das überhaupt will; das von maenson gezeigte Rize ist halt kein  Leichtbau, sondern soll vermutlich dauerhaft viel Spaß im Gelände machen  zudem müsste es um einiges leichter sein durch die Lefty, als die 13,9kg der nicht Lefty Version.


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Februar 2009)

hey fuzzball! wan bekommste denn dein rahmen ? wenn alles glatt geht bekomme ich mein moto ende nächster woche nur mitn haken dran 
is nich die sl kurbel dran sondern die xtr..wird aber sobald die achse da is mit der kurbel getauscht
gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (6. Februar 2009)

keine Ahnung Rahmen ist jetzt bestellt, Farbe wird noch nachgefragt ob ich einen nur mit Klarlack überzogenen bekommen kann und bei der Kurbel bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, da eigentlich eine 3fach Kettenführung haben will und die geplante passt nicht
schätze mal in 1 bis 2 Monate, wenn ich im Urlaub bin


----------



## s_kell (6. Februar 2009)

CD Jekyll schrieb:


> So nun habe ich mein Rize auch komplett.



Nicht übel,das schwarz gefällt mir und schaut auch bedeutend besser aus als im Katalog.Aber das ging mir ja beim grünen genau so,hätte mir das so nie gekauft.Dacht ich zumindest bis es live gesehen habe. Die genauen Gewichte würden mich aber dann auch interessieren.
Mein Baby wiegt ohne Pedale in "M" 12,21kg 





Pedale ist nen gutes Stichwort: Brauch noch par Klickis,Vorschläge?
Kennt jemand die Rückleuchten für den Fi'zi:k-Sattel? Taugen die was,wo gibts die,was kostet´s?


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2009)

@ s kell  dat rize sieht schnukelig aus  und 12 kg is doch mal ne ansage


----------



## Bertolli (6. Februar 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ s kell  dat rize sieht schnukelig aus  und 12 kg is doch mal ne ansage





Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu!!

Und mit einer Lefty wärs noch leichter und schöner!!


----------



## fuzzball (6. Februar 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Nicht übel,das schwarz gefällt mir und schaut auch bedeutend besser aus als im Katalog.Aber das ging mir ja beim grünen genau so,hätte mir das so nie gekauft.Dacht ich zumindest bis es live gesehen habe. Die genauen Gewichte würden mich aber dann auch interessieren.
> Mein Baby wiegt ohne Pedale in "M" 12,21kg
> 
> 
> ...


das grün gefällt mir immer besser; XTR Pedale, mit 325gr nicht die leichtesten, dafür mit Abstand die beste Dauerhaltbarkeit



bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ s kell  dat rize sieht schnukelig aus  und 12 kg is doch mal ne ansage


wäre interessant ob man es an die 10kg oder sogar sub 10kg heranbringen kann


----------



## Calli Potter (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mein Bike nun ein paar Gramm wieder schwerer gemacht. Also die KindShock i 900 Remote sieht einfach Klasse am Bike aus!! Hoffe jetzt nur noch das morgen meine Fat Alberts kommen und dann werde ich mir evtl morgen noch einen schöneren Flaschenhalter holen!! Glaube aber ich werde mir den Originalen von Cannondale holen!

Werde aber die Tage dann mal ein paar neue Bilder hier reinsetzten. Erst ein paar saubere dann ein paar in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2009)

@ fuzzball
 ich denke schon aber das wird teuer ...nen si sl kurbel , ne dt swiss carbon gabel ...noch diverse carboteilchen  wie schaltwerk, sattelstütze , vorbau , lenker ....andere schlappen ohne  schlauch ...andere pedale ...dann sag ich mal müsste es funzen .

@ calli  denk dran erst pics machen dann posten ;-)


----------



## fuzzball (6. Februar 2009)

nein nicht das von s_kell, war allgemein auf ein Rize Carbon mit einer Lefty MAX Carbon bezogen, hat eigentlich mal jemand einen Rize Carbon/Alu Rahmen an Waage hängen gehabt?

@calli: bin ja gespannt wie dein Eindruck von der Sattelstütze ist


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2009)

@ fuzzball  axooooo mmhhh denke mal schon das es möglich is


----------



## Calli Potter (6. Februar 2009)

*@fuzzball*

Der erste Eindruck ist schon einmal spitze!! Die Verlegung des Hebels war auch einfach gewesen und bietet sich beim Rize auch Klasse an!! 

Von der Funktion läuft auch alles rund, muss es halt eben nur noch draußen ausprobieren.


----------



## s_kell (7. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wÃ¤re interessant ob man es an die 10kg oder sogar sub 10kg heranbringen kann



Das Rize Carbon 1 wiegt laut Bike ca. 10,7kg,hat aber auch 6,999â¬ Listenpreis.
Und das Rize "Projekt" in Bike 11/08 kommt sogar auf 10,278 in "M" fÃ¼r 7,999â¬
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1938


----------



## fuzzball (7. Februar 2009)

der Rahmen Design in der Bike hat mir auch gefallen, hab direkt bei Cannondale nachgefragt ob man das haben kÃ¶nnte, Antwort: nein, leider nicht
wÃ¼rde nicht das Rize 1 als Ausgangsbasis nehmen (zu teuer, dummerweise die Lefty mit dem Rock Schrott Innenleben-leider leichter als die mit dem FOX Innenleben- und man kann fÃ¼r fast 2000.-â¬ Unterschied beim Listenpreis viel VerÃ¤ndern), hab fÃ¼r einen Freund jetzt das Rize 2 (11,2) bestellt und das bekommt folgende Modifikationen (der einzige Nachteil ist aus meiner Sicht die schlechtere Kurbel):
LRS- wird der Mavic LRS gegen einen leichten SoulK/DT240S,Revo,Olympic, Rocket Ron getauscht
Bremsen- getauscht gegen eine XTR mit Windcutter 180/160 und Trickstuff RS BelÃ¤gen
ansonsten noch SattelstÃ¼tze, Sattel und Lenker (dummerweise konnte ich keinen Rahmenkit bestellen).
Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet haben landen wir bei knapp unter 10,5kg; Bike soll Ã¼bernÃ¤chste Woche da sein, die Teile hat er schon, bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Man muss auch bedenken, das dass Bike auch halten soll, weil um so leichter was ist umso mehr oder schneller kann auch was kaputt gehen!! Finde das schon cool wenn ein Bike nichts wiegt aber man sollte es auch echt nicht übertreiben!! 

Aber sollte ich mir noch einmal ein Bike holen in den nächsten Jahren, werde ich mir das Bike auch nur als Rahmenkit holen und dann selber zusammen schustern!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

warum musss denn ,nur weils leichter is auch automatisch schneller kaputtgehen ??drüben im leichtbau fred sind se sich um enn genius am prügeln wer denn nu das leichtetste bike baut 
Da muss das eine ,sich nich mitn anderen ausschließen


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung das wenn etwas zu wenig wiegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist das was kaputt geht als wenn es ein paar Gramm schwerer ist. Ich rede jetzt von 7-9 kg im Gegensatz zu 10 bis 14 kg

Es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wo und wie das Material benutzt wird und welche Faktoren alle auf das Rad spielen! 

Aber darüber können wir uns ja jetzt noch Stunden unterhalten und wir kommen zu keinem klarem Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

logisch ! was als stadschlampe konzipiert is ,kannste schlecht als enduro /freerider benutzen es sei denn die versicherung sollte ausgbezahlt werden


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt!!! Aber ich habe auch schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen gesehen!!:kotz:


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

schon mal ne giraffe :kotz:gesehen ??die hat länger was davon


----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2009)

Leicht kann auch "besser" sein das musste ich besonders beim LRS feststellen; es gibt aber auch Beispiele in denen ein leichter LRS stabiler ist als ein um einige Gramm schwerer. Hab mir jetzt einen bestehend aus XTR Naben, DT Aero und ZTR Flow bei WhizzWheels bestellt Gewicht 1745gr (mit der Olympic 1430gr), der LRS ist steifer/stabiler als z.B. der DT EX1750 SystemLRS mit 1800gr, da bei diesem aus eigener Erfahrung eine sehr Dellenanfällige (im Verhältnis natürlich) 5.1d verbaut ist. Zuvor hatte ich den LRS vom Optimo umspeichen lassen von Comp auf Revo, Gewichtsersparnis zirka 150gr inklusive Alu Nippel, ein Traum


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, das dass Bike auch halten soll...



Ja, schön wärs









Aber es ist ja auch schon über drei Monate alt.


----------



## gmk (8. Februar 2009)

sche**e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Februar 2009)

bei welchem bike haste dir das denn zugezogen ??


----------



## s_kell (8. Februar 2009)

schaut nach Kettenstrebe vom Rize aus


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Februar 2009)

Und wie ist das passiert?? 

Ist ja Lebenslange Garantie drauf wenn sich Cannondale dran hält!!


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Und wie ist das passiert??



Keine Ahnung Habe es erst bei der Bikewäsche gesehen/bemerkt.



Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ist ja Lebenslange Garantie drauf wenn sich Cannondale dran hält!!



Bedeutet nach meiner Erfahrung, daß du ein Leben lang auf die Garantieerfüllung wartest.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> schaut nach Kettenstrebe vom Rize aus



Rischtisch


----------



## canno-range (9. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bedeutet nach meiner Erfahrung, daß du ein Leben lang auf die Garantieerfüllung wartest.



Dann solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken, ob Du den richtigen Händler hast. Bei mir gab es mit Cannondale bisher noch nie Garantieprobleme. Der Austausch erfolgt normalerweise sehr schnell und völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Februar 2009)

mein Beileid
Bei mir ist die neue Hinterradschwinge fürs Perp 1 1/2 Wochen nach Reklamation gekommen, wurde sogar getauscht obwohl bei diesen nur die 2 Jährige Gewährleistung gilt.
Deswegen keine Panik und alles wird gut


----------



## ultra2 (9. Februar 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken, ob Du den richtigen Händler hast. Bei mir gab es mit Cannondale bisher noch nie Garantieprobleme. Der Austausch erfolgt normalerweise sehr schnell und völlig unproblematisch.



Nein an meinem Händler liegt es nicht. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es bei Cannondale so, wenn der deutschsprachige Garantieabwickler nicht da ist, bleibt es solange liegen bis er wieder da ist, bzw. er seine Mails liest 

Bin halt von Scott anderes gewohnt.


----------



## Jekyll_500 (17. Februar 2009)

Weiß einer von den Rize 4 Lefty 09 Besitzern wie schwer sein Bike ist (ohne Pedale)

Danke


----------



## cubeklausi (17. Februar 2009)

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand von euch den fulcrum red metal 1 montiert hat und wie er zufrieden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (18. Februar 2009)

Hier nun mal ein paar Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rize 4 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Es werden aber evtl bald noch neue Bremsen draufkommen


----------



## Steam (18. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hier nun mal ein paar Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rize 4
> 
> Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Es werden aber evtl bald noch neue Bremsen draufkommen



Nice Bike  
Wie schwer ;-) sag mal was 
Gruß Steam


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn eine Code drauf ist passt es vom Gewicht!!  Muss mal wiegen gehen  Also laut Waage hat es ein Gewicht von 13,5 kg. Also recht gut noch


----------



## Steam (19. Februar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wenn eine Code drauf ist passt es vom Gewicht!!  Muss mal wiegen gehen  Also laut Waage hat es ein Gewicht von 13,5 kg. Also recht gut noch



Dank dir für die Info. 13,5 ist mit den FAT ALBERTS und der Vario Stütze mehr als ok.   

Es wird Zeit das die Temperaturen wieder ein + bekommen damit wir unsere Bikes wieder mal ohne Frostbeulen bewegen können  
in diesem Sinne schönen Resttag und fröhliches Fasching/Karneval feierern.


----------



## gmk (21. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, schön wärs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts schon neuigkeiten?
wird der rahmen ersetzt ... oder darfst so weiterfahren ...


----------



## DragonStyler (21. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen so weiterfahren grenzt an ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...
Sieht echt übel aus.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Februar 2009)

Gleich gehts wieder rund bei uns. Die Sonne scheint und die Trails lachen auch  Werde mal die Kamera mitholen


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> gibts schon neuigkeiten?
> wird der rahmen ersetzt ... oder darfst so weiterfahren ...



Also die Schwinge, nicht der komplette Rahmen wurde innerhalb einer Woche ersetzt. Weiterfahren wäre wahrscheinlich bis zur nächsten Bordsteinkante möglich gewesen. Vermutlich nicht mal soweit.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Februar 2009)

Also heute bei Schlamm, geilen Trails und bei einer super neuen Strecke bei uns hier in der Ecke war das Biken echt Klasse gewesen.

Die Sattelstütze ist echt ihr Geld wert, wer gerne mal ein paar coole Trails fahren will und auch da heil runterkommen will an steilen Abfahrten der sollte sich echt mal so ein Teil anlegen.

Die Fat Alberts waren bei Schlamm, Dreck, Nässe und bei Trockenheit einfach eine Wucht gewesen. Waren immer treu in der Spur geblieben und auch auf der Straße konnte ich echt keinen Unterschied zu den Nörgelten Norberts (NN) sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (21. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also die Schwinge, nicht der komplette Rahmen wurde innerhalb einer Woche ersetzt. Weiterfahren wäre wahrscheinlich bis zur nächsten Bordsteinkante möglich gewesen. Vermutlich nicht mal soweit.



sehr gut! so solls sein

DragonStyler das war ein scherz ...

@Calli:
hab sie auch seit 3monaten oben
vorallem im schnee (bei uns gibts massen davon) spitze ...


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Februar 2009)

*@gmk*

Meinst du jetzt die Reifen oder was  Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich nicht evtl sogar nur die Scheiben wechseln sollte. Also vorne 203er drauf machen und hinten dann die 180er die jetzt vorne sind oder sogar ganz auf die Code umsteigen??? Schwere Frage!! Was meint Ihr denn so???


----------



## s_kell (22. Februar 2009)

Oh man! Bei uns liegen auch noch Massen an Schnee im Wald,taut zwar,aber das bringt dann über Nacht mehr Eis zum vorschein.Und neue Schneefälle sind eh schon wieder angekündigt. Will endlich mein Baby ganz ohne Schnee+Eis durch den Wald jagen!
Btw,bild ich´s mir nur ein oder sind die Nobby Nics eher schlecht durch Schnee und Eis zu fahren? Hab leider kein Vergleich zu anderen,besser wie die dünnen 28er auf meinem CrossBike aber allemal.


----------



## DragonStyler (22. Februar 2009)

Was dürfen wir eigentlich hinten für eine maximale Scheibengröße draufmachen? Ich hoffe mal 203mm weil ich überleg mir ob ich mit meine 0,095t mit Rucksack eher 0,1t vorne wie hinten auf 203mm Scheiben umrüsten sollte. Da die Juicys nicht mal an die Bremsperformance meines 10Jahre alten BeOne mit Felgenbremsen rankommen...


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2009)

hmm der riss ist nicht schön .. is halt wohl doch ein rumkuller am.


----------



## Boba_Fett (22. Februar 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Was dürfen wir eigentlich hinten für eine maximale Scheibengröße draufmachen? Ich hoffe mal 203mm weil ich überleg mir ob ich mit meine 0,095t mit Rucksack eher 0,1t vorne wie hinten auf 203mm Scheiben umrüsten sollte. Da die Juicys nicht mal an die Bremsperformance meines 10Jahre alten BeOne mit Felgenbremsen rankommen...


 
evtl. mal andere Bremsbeläge probieren oder Avid Code 5 mit 185er-Scheiben,das 
ist dann als wie wenn se vor ne Betonwand fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (22. Februar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hmm der riss ist nicht schön .. is halt wohl doch ein rumkuller am.


 
hallo dkc-live,meinst du Rumkuller-AM (am=Allmountain)!?
für die ETWAS härtere Gangart würde ich mit das Rize auch nicht kaufen...hab mir da lieber ein Prophet 2 bestellt (das immer noch auf sich warten läßt!!!!)!


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Code wäre doch eine Option  Dann aber in 203 zu 180 weil mehr ist glaube ich nicht drin bzw zu groß !!


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> hallo dkc-live,meinst du Rumkuller-AM (am=Allmountain)!?
> für die ETWAS härtere Gangart würde ich mit das Rize auch nicht kaufen...hab mir da lieber ein Prophet 2 bestellt (das immer noch auf sich warten läßt!!!!)!



das prophet, das rush, die caffeine serie und das alte scalpel sind sowiso die einzig wahren cannondale mtbs  das andere ist alles modehype schüsseln.
bin zwar im falschen thread dafür aber ein prophet hät ich auch gern.


----------



## Sardes (22. Februar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das prophet, das rush, die caffeine serie und das alte scalpel sind sowiso die einzig wahren cannondale mtbs  das andere ist alles modehype schüsseln.
> bin zwar im falschen thread dafür aber ein prophet hät ich auch gern.



die von dir genannten sind auch nur neumodischer kram!


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2009)

Sardes schrieb:


> die von dir genannten sind auch nur neumodischer kram!



ich rede ja aktuell gebauten. die rize, motos und taurins müssen sich erst beweißen


----------



## czippi (22. Februar 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> gibts schon neuigkeiten?
> wird der rahmen ersetzt ... oder darfst so weiterfahren ...



wie haste denn den Schwingenbruch hingekriegt???


----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> wie haste denn den Schwingenbruch hingekriegt???



Ich habe mir extra eine schlechte Schweißnaht besorgt.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra eine schlechte Schweißnaht besorgt.


war teuer oder? 

manchmal hat man halt pech


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Februar 2009)

Aber wenn es ja ersetzt wird ist es ja auch gut!! 

Ist halt ärgerlich das sowas passiert ist, aber sowas kommt halt eben mal vor. Gut ist nur, das du es vor deiner Ausfahrt bemerkt hast und somit einem schwerem Unfall aus dem Weg gegangen bist.

Werde mal mein Bike von seiner Schlammpackung befreien gehen nachher


----------



## czippi (23. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra eine schlechte Schweißnaht besorgt.




o.k., ich gebs zu. War ne doofe Frage. Ausserdem wird niemand zugeben, daß er den vorgegebenen Einsatzbereich des Bikes stark überstrapaziert hat solange die Garantieleistung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (23. Februar 2009)

@Calli:
ja, ich meinte die reifen - bike is ja sowieso "dasselbe" 



czippi schrieb:


> o.k., ich gebs zu. War ne doofe Frage. Ausserdem wird niemand zugeben, daß er den vorgegebenen Einsatzbereich des Bikes stark überstrapaziert hat *solange die Garantieleistung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.* Mich eingeschlossen.



wenn der rahmen dort reisst ...
*??*


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Februar 2009)

*@gmk*

Ah, so habe ich mir das auch so halber gedacht.

Wer war denn das wieder der Schmaddelbilder haben wollte???[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/290366]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Februar 2009)

@calli  gezz sieht dein bike wien latte macciato aus  zum größten teil braun, an den restlichen stellen weiß ,und knallt gut beim fahren rein


----------



## s_kell (24. Februar 2009)

Muss ich beim Wechsel auf Lefty beim Rize 3(09) das gesamte vordere Laufrad (Mavic CrossTrail) tauschen oder lässt sich die Lefty-Nabe da irgendwie integrieren? Wenn ja,braucht man da neue Messerspeichen oder gehen die alten?


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Februar 2009)

Also soweit ich das weis bekommst du neue Naben für dein Bike, kannst dir aber auch dann halt einen passenden Laufradsatz holen und den alten verkaufen. Musst halt eben rechnen wie es für dich am billigsten ist


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2009)

denke das sinnvollste ist es das alte VR zu verkaufen und sich ein neues aufzubauen, dass hintere kann man ja behalten


----------



## s_kell (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich wollt so wenig wie möglich neu kaufen. Wenn nur die Nabe gewechselt werden muss ist das doch ok,falls es halt geht.
Bin halt grad noch am rechnen ob und wie ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann/will.
Die Laufräder sind doch nun auch nicht schlecht,das ich die unbedingt wechseln müsste.
Könnt mir ja mal helfen was nun genau alles ausgetauscht werden muss,das ich nicht ganz dumm vorm Händler steh und dann bissl mit fachsimpeln und feilschen kann


----------



## Sardes (25. Februar 2009)

wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, hast du momentan einen mavic crosstrail laufradsatz... da kannst du nicht einfach die nabe wechseln, da es ein systemlaufrad ist und du die passende nabe von mavic nicht einzeln bekommst. 
kauf dir doch einfach nen crosstrail lefty vorderrad einzeln und gut ist.

denn extra ne nabe, felgen und speichen kaufen und einspeichen lassen kostet auch nicht viel weniger, da allein ne leftynabe ~90 kostet und passt dann auch nicht zu deinem crosstrail hinterrad.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Februar 2009)

also wenn du dein VR behalten willst

1. Lefty max
2. SI Vorbau Steuerrohreinheit
3. Crosstrail Disc Lefty Nabe (kann man auch einzeln bestellen)
4. entfernen des Reduziersteuersatzes
5. hab ich was vergessen???

sieht übersichtlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardes (25. Februar 2009)

bei 2 händlern, bei denen ich mal nach einer crosstrail lefty nabe gefragt hatte, gabs nur negative aussagen... so langsam weiß ich, warum ich den händlern bei mir vor ort nicht mehr vertraue.


----------



## Saegezahn2000 (25. Februar 2009)

Dann brauchst du auch noch einen Lefty-Steuersatz, da du den Reduzier-Satz komplett entfernen musst. Ein Bremssatteladapter wird auch fällig und evtl. andere Speichen für die Lefty Nabe.


----------



## Calli Potter (25. Februar 2009)

Und der Umbau ist schon verdammt teuer!! Habe mir das auch mal überlegt, aber das war einfach zuviel Geld für den Spaß!!


----------



## CD Jekyll (28. Februar 2009)

Jekyll_500 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von den Rize 4 Lefty 09 Besitzern wie schwer sein Bike ist (ohne Pedale)
> 
> Danke



Habe meins heute gewogen, komplett mit XT-Pedalen wie auf dem Foto 13 kg.

Bei meinem Händler stand noch ein Orginales ohne Pedalen, daß wog 12,6 kg.


----------



## Jekyll_500 (28. Februar 2009)

@CD Jekyll

Super, danke


----------



## s_kell (28. Februar 2009)

Oha! Hätt gedacht das ist schwerer. Ist nur die XT Kurbel anders,oder noch mehr? Ach und die Lefty,ist das die Speed? Im Katalog ist das Alu-Rize ja auch mit der Speed abgebildet,nur eigendlich soll das ja ne Max-Alu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furby87 (28. Februar 2009)

hey ich habe mir heute eine Lefty max carbon gekauft 

freue mich schon riesig und bin echt gespannt wie sich das bike damit anfühlt


----------



## s_kell (1. März 2009)

Darf man fragen welches Modell,woher und was es gekostet hat? *neugierig ist*


----------



## Furby87 (1. März 2009)

klar es ist eine Lefty MAX Carbon SPV Evolve

hat 600 euro gekostet und ist gebraucht und wurde 1jahr gefahren 

und ist vom shop besitzer selbst

findet ihr den preis ok?


----------



## CD Jekyll (1. März 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Oha! Hätt gedacht das ist schwerer. Ist nur die XT Kurbel anders,oder noch mehr? Ach und die Lefty,ist das die Speed? Im Katalog ist das Alu-Rize ja auch mit der Speed abgebildet,nur eigendlich soll das ja ne Max-Alu sein.



Habe folgendes geändert:

Lenker: FSA XC-282 AOS ---> Truvativ Stylo Team Riser (weiser Orginal passte überhaupt nicht zum Bike)
Umwerfer: SLX ---> XT
Pedalen: CrankBrothers Smarty C ---> XT
Kurbel:SLX ---> XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R ---> Formula Oro K18 180 v + h
Griffe: Cannondale ---> Oury Lock On
Sattel: weis ---> schwarz

Gabel ist die Lefty Max 130 PBR


----------



## cubeklausi (1. März 2009)

ein paar bilder wären schön!


----------



## s_kell (1. März 2009)

8 Post´s über dir!



CD Jekyll schrieb:


> Pedalen: CrankBrothers Smarty C ---> XT



Fandest die Smarty nicht gut? Oder taugen die nix? Leicht sind sie ja,glaub nur 280g.


----------



## cubeklausi (1. März 2009)

schönes bike! Was hats gekostet?


----------



## CD Jekyll (1. März 2009)

War mit meine 540 Pedalen am Jekyll sehr zufrieden und wollte wieder Shimano, auch wenn sie schwerer sind.

Bezahlt habe ich den Orginal-Preis (2999,-). Mein Händler hatte damals ein Aktion laufen, da hast du einen Warengutschein über 15% des Kaufpreises bekommen. Dieser Gutschein hat sozusagen den Umbau finanziert und ich habe noch was über.


----------



## canno-range (2. März 2009)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt 





Demnächst mal etwas mehr und bessere Fotos


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


>



Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf: besorge dir schnellstens einen Kettenstrebenschutz, sonst sieht die Kettenstrebe nämlich nach kürzester Zeit ziemlich unschön aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (2. März 2009)

> Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf: besorge dir schnellstens einen Kettenstrebenschutz, sonst sieht die Kettenstrebe nämlich nach kürzester Zeit ziemlich unschön aus.



Da sind Folien drauf. Sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2009)

na aber selbst die folie  kann nich alles abhalten   Is da nen unterschied zwischen der xtr oder der sl kurbel zu spüren beim fahren ?

gruß bikefun


----------



## canno-range (2. März 2009)

Meins ist das mit der SI-Kurbel. Das mit der XTR gehört meinem Schatz. 
Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass man den Unterschied spürt, bin aber nur das mit der SI gefahren. Sonst müsste ich das Federsetup erst mal identisch einstellen. Ist halt 140 Gramm leichter.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2009)

hhmm so wie ich das seh is deine süße genauso groß wie du?? denn so vom bild her ,seh ich die beiden bikes ,vonne einstellung her identisch


----------



## canno-range (2. März 2009)

ziemlich genau gleich groß, aber sie hat längere Beine 
Und ich wiege deutlich mehr


----------



## Calli Potter (2. März 2009)

Lecker Lecker sage ich da nur!! Aber ich würde mir auch einen Schutz für die Strebe besorgen. Weil ich bin echt froh das ich eine bei mir dran habe!!

Wenn ich aber jetzt wieder die Leftys sehe will ich jetzt auch eine bei mir am Bike haben!!! 
Doof war halt eben nur gewesen das es die erst bei den 09er Modellen in dem Alu-Rahmen gab.


----------



## Jekyll_500 (2. März 2009)

@canno-range

Hab grad gesehen, dass die Dämpfer unterschiedlich montiert sind.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte da schon mal jemand ein Problem, weil der Dämpfer umgekehrt montiert war (Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, war glaub ich im CD tread )


----------



## Calli Potter (2. März 2009)

Genau!!! Die sind falsch rum montiert. 

Die müssen richtig montiert werden, sonst gibt es Kratzer in den Rahmen!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. März 2009)

japp indertat solltet ihr das mit dem dämpfer dringend  beheben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (3. März 2009)

Die Dämpfer sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich montiert. Bei meinem Rad (dem mit der SI-Kurbel) habe ich den Dämpfer gedreht. So wie beim hinteren war er original eingebaut. Auf allen Katalogbildern ist der Dämpfer aber auch so wie bei mir eingebaut. Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen anschlagen könnte, werde aber trotzdem den Dämpfer am Rad mit der XTR-Kurbel auch drehen. 

Danke für die Hinweise. 

Gruß
canno-range


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich montiert. Bei meinem Rad (dem mit der SI-Kurbel) habe ich den Dämpfer gedreht. So wie beim hinteren war er original eingebaut. Auf allen Katalogbildern ist der Dämpfer aber auch so wie bei mir eingebaut. Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen anschlagen könnte, werde aber trotzdem den Dämpfer am Rad mit der XTR-Kurbel auch drehen.
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise.
> 
> ...



An deinem war er richtig herum eingebaut. Also beide drehen.


----------



## canno-range (3. März 2009)

Auf allen Fotos hier im Thread ist der Dämpfer so eingebaut, wie an meinem Rad *jetzt*. Das sollte doch dann wohl richtig sein. 
So wie ich das sehe, ist aber auch der Einbau um jeweils 180° gedreht (also vorne nach hinten und oben nach unten) möglich, ohne das da was am Rahmen anschlägt. Nur drehen von vorne nach hinten geht nicht, da ist das Ventil im Weg.


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Seit heute bin ich stolzer Cannondale-Besitzer ;-)
> 
> Mein neues Rize Carbon 3


  auf dem bild sieht man deutlich das der dämpfer falsch rum is(ich bin der meinung das es dieses bike war , denn da hatte sich jemand sehr drüber geärgert ) !?!? die arme socke  hat sich megamäßig drüber geärgert, weil der dämpfer den rahmen beschädigt hatte(oder so ähnlich ;-) )!!

gruß bikefun


----------



## maenson (3. März 2009)

> auf dem bild sieht man deutlich das der dämpfer falsch rum is(ich bin der meinung das es dieses bike war , denn da hatte sich jemand sehr drüber geärgert ) !?!? die arme socke hat sich megamäßig drüber geärgert, weil der dämpfer den rahmen beschädigt hatte(oder so ähnlich ;-) )!!
> 
> gruß bikefun


Ja, hat den Rahmen beschädigt. Hier ist nochmal alles nachzulesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322264&page=12


----------



## fuzzball (3. März 2009)

nein nicht den Rahmen nur den Dämpfer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (3. März 2009)

So herum geht das tatsächlich nicht. Dass merkt man aber eigentlich schon beim Versuch, den Dämpfer einzubauen. Wenn der ProPedalhebel und die Reboundschraube oben liegen, gibts aber keine Probleme. 
Das Argument, dass die Dichtungen immer schön mit Öl versorgt werden und Dreck eher nach unten gespült wird, überzeugt aber. Daher werde ich den Dämpfer also verdreht einbauen.


----------



## Steam (3. März 2009)

Hi Jungs, hab vergessen meine Sattelstütze zu messen und möchte mir heute mittag eine Thomson bei HiBike holen wie lange ist das Sereien teil von FSA ?? Kann mir jemand kurzfristig helfen und messen 
Danke


----------



## dkc-live (3. März 2009)

ich möcht jetzt nicht meine hand ins feuer legen aber meine fsa hat 350 mm länge bei 31.6 mm durchmesser und war am caffeine verbaut


----------



## mountain 31 (3. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hoffe ihr habt hier noch ein bischen Platz. In 6 Tagen hol ich mein Rize 4 lefty ab und gesell mich mal zu euch.
Gibts vorab Tips von euch die ich bei der Abholung, Einstellung etc zu beachten habe?


----------



## Calli Potter (3. März 2009)

Hi!!

Dann bald mal willkommen hier bei uns!!

Schau gleich mal ob der Dämpfer richtig dran gemacht wurde


----------



## DragonStyler (3. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Dämpfer ist so drinnen wie bei dem vorderen!!!


----------



## Jekyll_500 (3. März 2009)

> Mein Dämpfer ist so drinnen wie bei dem vorderen!!!



Gut so !!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. März 2009)

@ mountain  na dann wird ja die CD dichte , um die süchtlener höhen, um 100% gesteigert 

@ fuzzball du bist so gut zu mir


----------



## Steam (4. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich möcht jetzt nicht meine hand ins feuer legen aber meine fsa hat 350 mm länge bei 31.6 mm durchmesser und war am caffeine verbaut



BINGO passt  Dank dir, hab mir eine Thomson Elite mit den Werten in Schwarz geholt passt und sieht super aus 

;-)


----------



## s_kell (4. März 2009)

Hab da nochmal ne Frage:

Wie teuer sind die Leftys (in meinem Fall Lefty Max 130 (Carbon?)) in den USA? Preislisten oder noch besser die reellen Verkaufspreise würden mich mal interessieren.
Dann könnt ich mir meinen Traum auf die Art verwirklichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain 31 (4. März 2009)

Muß ich wegen der lefty bei der Tachomontage irgendwas beachten oder besonderes "Material" nachkaufen?


----------



## maenson (4. März 2009)

Entweder mit Kabelbinder an der Bremsleitung oder Du kaufst dir eine extra Halterung so wie diese hier: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/8CM01


----------



## CD Jekyll (4. März 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Muß ich wegen der lefty bei der Tachomontage irgendwas beachten oder besonderes "Material" nachkaufen?



Ich habe es bei mir so gemacht.


----------



## mountain 31 (5. März 2009)

Danke schön!


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2009)

wieso nicht ans HR?


----------



## maenson (5. März 2009)

Am Hinterrad fände ich es auch am elegantesten, leider ist das für meinen Polar-Funktacho viel zu weit weg. Die Übertragung vom Lefty-Tachosensorhalter hat auch erst einwandfrei funktioniert, nachdem ich die Funkleistung erhöht habe.


----------



## CD Jekyll (6. März 2009)

Mal eine andere Frage:

Mit welchen Setup fahrt Ihr Eure Rize? (Gabel und Dämpfer)


----------



## Calli Potter (6. März 2009)

Gabel Fox Float RL bei ca 72 Psi 

Dämpfer RP2 ca 150-160 Psi

Kampfgewicht liegt bei ca 72kg und 180cm


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (7. März 2009)

@ calli

is dir dat nit zu wenig?

ich fahre vorne 6/ 6,5 bar ca. 87/ 94,25psi
hinten 12 bar ca. 174psi

bei 1,82m und 75kg, is ja nit gerade viel was ich mehr habe...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (8. März 2009)

@sportsüchtiger   also vorne anne gabel is das fürne fox bei deinem geweicht definitiv zu viel ich bei meinen ü 100 gibt das manual von fox gerade mal 6,12 bar an, es sei denn du hast die 1 vor den 87kg vergessen bei dir müsstes so pi mal dickes bauchgefühl so um die 5 bar fahren ?!?Beim dämpfer passt das schon ich persönlich fahre hinten 15 bar bei Ü 100 .
gruß bikefun


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2009)

*@Sportsüchtiger*

Die Abstimmung die ich jetzt z.Z habe ist richtig Klasse. Bin sogar mal mit weniger Druck auf dem Dämpfer gefahren nur ist das dann nimmer so schön und er schlägt zu schnell durch bzw geht zu weit rein. Wichtig ist es ja beim Dämpfer, das der SAG 1/3 zu 2/3 ist.

Noch eine kleine Frage an euch, habe das nämlich nicht gefunden??? Für was ist denn die ganz ganz ganz kleine Schraube am Pro Pedal???


----------



## CD Jekyll (8. März 2009)

Da liege ich mit meinen ca.120 psi für die Lefty 130 PBR und ca. 185 psi für den RP2 garnicht so schlecht bei 181 cm und 85 kg


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2009)

Hat jemand von euch evtl schon seine Normale gabel auf ne Lefty umgebaut??? Bräuchte da evtl ein paar genauere Infos auf was ich achten sollte bzw was ich evtl besser vom Fachhändler machen lassen muss??


----------



## CD Jekyll (8. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch evtl schon seine Normale gabel auf ne Lefty umgebaut??? Bräuchte da evtl ein paar genauere Infos auf was ich achten sollte bzw was ich evtl besser vom Fachhändler machen lassen muss??



Saegezahn2000 hat sein Rize umgebaut. Schau mal in sein Fotoalbum.


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2009)

maenson schrieb:


> Am Hinterrad fände ich es auch am elegantesten, leider ist das für meinen Polar-Funktacho viel zu weit weg. Die Übertragung vom Lefty-Tachosensorhalter hat auch erst einwandfrei funktioniert, nachdem ich die Funkleistung erhöht habe.



ok, dann am besten ohne Sensor ala Garmin Edge via GPS kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsüchtiger (8. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @sportsüchtiger   also vorne anne gabel is das fürne fox bei deinem geweicht definitiv zu viel ich bei meinen ü 100 gibt das manual von fox gerade mal 6,12 bar an, es sei denn du hast die 1 vor den 87kg vergessen bei dir müsstes so pi mal dickes bauchgefühl so um die 5 bar fahren ?!?Beim dämpfer passt das schon ich persönlich fahre hinten 15 bar bei Ü 100 .
> gruß bikefun



ja, hast recht, ich müsste lt. beschreibung ca. 5 bar fahren, aber die 6 finde ich angenehmer ;-)


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. März 2009)

@ sportsüchtiger na wenns dann für dich besser is


----------



## mountain 31 (10. März 2009)

So, da isses:



mit folg. Modifikationen:

-Lenker und Sattelstütze weiß
-Schaltwerk x9
-Schalter x9 (weiß!!)
-Kurbel XT
-Scheibe hinten 185
-Sattel Spec. Alias
-Felge DT EX 5.1 D
-Reifen: V-RoRo 2.4  H-RaRa 2.4
-Pedale XTR

inkl. Tacho, Pedale  = 12.8 kg


----------



## Steam (11. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Gabel Fox Float RL bei ca 72 Psi
> 
> Dämpfer RP2 ca 150-160 Psi
> 
> Kampfgewicht liegt bei ca 72kg und 180cm




Hi Jungs zum Thema Fahrwerkseinstellungen Cannondale Rize   

Fox Float R 125 psi (quasi Serie laut Anleitung) Sag bei der Einstellung so ca. knapp unter 30%, schlägt nicht durch  
lefty Speed DLR 100 psi (bei der lefty ca. 10 Prozent unter den Vorschlägen in der Bedienungsanleitung), schlägt nicht durch  
Gewicht 72 kg (+ 2kg Rucksack)  
Vorne fat albert front 2,4 (1,7bar) hinten nobby nic 2,25 (2,0 bar)

Komme so gut zurecht bin aber offen für Ideen

Was mich interessieren würde sind eure Rebound Einstellungen gebt mal eure Einstellungen durch 
Ich hab bei der Lefty von rebound in Richtung + voll, drei Clicks in Richtung - eingestellt.
Hinten am Fox fahr ich identische Rebound Einstellung wie an der Lefty.


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2009)

100 psi bei der lefty sind für das gewicht ideal


----------



## czippi (12. März 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> Hi Jungs zum Thema Fahrwerkseinstellungen Cannondale Rize
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rebound hinten: ich stelle den immer so ein:
  -sitzend durch ein ca. 10cm tiefes loch rollen (ohne treten)
- wenn es zu stark nachschaukelt (rauf runter rauf runter) wird mehr Zugstufe eingestellt
- wenn es zu langsam ausfedert(also nicht schön knackig-zackig) wird weniger Zugstufe eingestellt.
Komme mit dieser Einstellmethode gut zurecht für aggresives Tourenfahren mit leichten Sprungeinlagen, Wurzel- und Steinpassagen


----------



## cubeklausi (12. März 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> So, da isses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ist das bike ein 08 oder 09-Modell?


----------



## gmk (12. März 2009)

cubeklausi schrieb:


> Hi, ist das bike ein *08 oder 09-Modell?*



wo soll der unterschied sein?


----------



## Calli Potter (12. März 2009)

Würde mal sagen es ist ein 09er Modell, weil ja erst bei den 09er die leftys verbaut worden sind.

Weil die weiße Sattelstütze war bei dem 08er Modell drauf, da ich selber so eine noch im Keller rumliegen habe


----------



## mountain 31 (12. März 2009)

Genau! Rahmen ist gleich aber in der Austattung (mit Lefty) stehts halt im ´09er Katalog.

Die beschriebenen Ausstattungdetails hab ich dann tauschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_kell (12. März 2009)

War nicht das "Dreieck" unter dem Rize-Schriftzug 08 noch grau http://video.cannondale.com/images/08/bikes/CE/large/8VT4_wht.jpg,und nun 09 ist das scharz?http://video.cannondale.com/images/09/CE/large/9vt4L_wht.jpg


----------



## fuzzball (13. März 2009)

also bei den Carbonrahmen gibt es an der Dämpferhalterung zwei Nieten, allerdings  ob es die bei den Alurahmen auch gbt


----------



## Calli Potter (13. März 2009)

Das mit den Farben stimmt auch. Schaut euch einfach die grauen Stellen an, die sind bei dem 09er schwarz und am Hinterbau ist auch mehr Farbe drin. Sieht aber besser aus das 09er  Modell in meinen Augen.


----------



## mountain 31 (13. März 2009)

Tatsächlich. Decals im Katalog ´09 sind schwarz. An meinem Rad aber silbergrau! Gefällt mir aber! Die Dämpferaufnahme hat nach Haltbarkeitsproblemen bei Carbon Nieten bekommen. Beim Alu natürlich nicht.


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2009)

japp die neuen rahmen haben nieten an der dämpferaufnahme ,weil die bei einigen zeitschriften  im test abgerissen sind ..und CD darauf mit den nieten reagiert hat.


----------



## Furby87 (13. März 2009)

so mein bike ist fertig









[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2009)

lecker bike @furby nur sehr unglücklicher hintergrund 

is ja wie mit der ostfriesenfahne weißer adler auf weißem grund ...


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2009)

der strebenschutz und das physikbuch gehen gar nicht


----------



## Furby87 (13. März 2009)

mein nächstes photo mache ich nur noch vor einer weißen wand *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (13. März 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> Rebound hinten: ich stelle den immer so ein:
> -sitzend durch ein ca. 10cm tiefes loch rollen (ohne treten)
> - wenn es zu stark nachschaukelt (rauf runter rauf runter) wird mehr Zugstufe eingestellt
> - wenn es zu langsam ausfedert(also nicht schön knackig-zackig) wird weniger Zugstufe eingestellt.
> Komme mit dieser Einstellmethode gut zurecht für aggresives Tourenfahren mit leichten Sprungeinlagen, Wurzel- und Steinpassagen



na dann such ich mal ein 10cm "Loch"  
Dank euch erst mal für die Antworten


----------



## Steam (13. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 100 psi bei der lefty sind für das gewicht ideal



dann bleibt es bei 100psi 
Dank dir für die Antwort


----------



## cubeklausi (14. März 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> japp die neuen rahmen haben nieten an der dämpferaufnahme ,weil die bei einigen zeitschriften  im test abgerissen sind ..und CD darauf mit den nieten reagiert hat.



Wo sind denn da jetzt Nieten, wo vorher keine waren?

Hab mir auch ein neues 09 bike bestellt, bin mal gespannt, ob ich da noch nen alten rahmen angedreht gekomme. Eigentlich ein grund für einen schönen nachträglichen preisnachlass  oder?

Der alte gefällt mir dabei auch besser !

Aber alt ist eben alt


----------



## fuzzball (14. März 2009)

zwei Nieten an der Dämpferaufnahme an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, nur bei der Carbonversion


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2009)

rrüücchhhtiigg  @ fuzzball


----------



## Spacer (14. März 2009)

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu den unterschiedlichen Farbdetails zwischen '08 und '09 geben:

Ich fahre jetzt ein 4L  und habe anfangs befürchtet einen "alten" Rahmen bekommen zu haben, da ich auch dies Dreieck, den Strich zwischen den Cannondale Logos am Unterrohr, den Handmade Schriftzug an der Sitzstrebe und die Aufschrift an der Strebe anders als im '09 er Katalog habe.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es relativ egal wäre, da sich technisch nichts getan hat, ging es mir mehr ums Prinzip, man will ja nur das komplett neueste Produkt, beziehungweise im Endeffekt ums Geld, schließlich wäre das ja ein Auslaufmodell gewesen, wofür ich unger den fast vollen Preis zahle.

Nach ausgiebigen Vergleichen habe ich so viele Unterschiede zwischen '08ern und '09ern Rizes in Details zwischen Katalog-Bildern, Forumsbildern und Realität gefunden, dass das für mich mitterweile Zufall sein muss.

Guckt mal zum Beispiel auf die Sitzstrebe von Furby87's schwarzem.
Laut Katalog müsste der USA Schriftzug grün sein, bei anderen Modellen weiß umrandet, ist aber meist komplett rot und so weiter...

Krassester Unterschiede ist die Lefty im Katalog:
Auf dem Bild ist das eine Speed, keine Max!

Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass man sich bei Cannondale für die Kataloge bedeutend weniger Gedanken um diese Details gemacht hat (als z.B. ich ), ansonstens gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Erklärung für diese ganzen Unterschiedchen...

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeklausi (14. März 2009)

Mein CD-Händler sagt, dass  die Katalog-Fotos sehr früh gedruckt werden müssen, es aber in 08 noch keine passende lefty max in alu gab, also haben sie die speed fürs foto genommen.
In seinem laden stand im Januar dann schon ein rize mit lefty alu max, aber mit dem 08 rahmen!
Ich vermute, dass die bei cannondale für die shops noch die 08ter rahmen aus dem vorjahr als ausstellerstücke abverkaufen. Wenn du dir dann ein ausstellungsbike gekauft hast, hast noch den schönen rahmen von 08 mit dem braunen dreieck bekommen. Würde aber beim händler mal meckern, vielleicht gibt noch eine klingel oder den kettenstrebenschutz dazu


----------



## gmk (14. März 2009)

cubeklausi schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da jetzt Nieten, wo vorher keine waren?
> 
> Hab mir auch ein neues 09 bike bestellt, bin mal gespannt, ob ich da noch nen alten rahmen angedreht gekomme. Eigentlich ein grund für einen schönen nachträglichen preisnachlass  oder?
> ...
> ...



sowieso egal
angeblich sind weltweit eine handvoll dort abgerissen
wennst einen alten bekommst, spring aus einem meter höhe ins flat und schon bekommst einen neuen ...



cubeklausi schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Wenn du dir dann ein ausstellungsbike gekauft hast, hast noch den schönen rahmen von 08 mit dem braunen dreieck bekommen. Würde aber beim händler mal meckern, *vielleicht gibt noch eine klingel oder den kettenstrebenschutz daz*u


bei mir war eine klingel dabei ...


----------



## Calli Potter (14. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir aber jetzt noch einmal das Rize holen würde, dann würde ich es mir als Carbon und dann in Grün mit Lefty holen  Also nur als Rahmenkit


----------



## DragonStyler (15. März 2009)

Bei mir war auch ne KLingel dabei!!!


----------



## s_kell (15. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber jetzt noch einmal das Rize holen würde, dann würde ich es mir als Carbon und dann in Grün mit Lefty holen  Also nur als Rahmenkit



me2! Hab leider erst zu spät realisiert das es das Kit für 3200? Listenpreis gibt. Je nach dem für welchen Preis man das bekommt,könnte es im Endeffekt und am Rize 3 bemessen die Preiswertere Alternative sein.


----------



## Miles (16. März 2009)

mal ein paar Fragen zur Lefty PBR vom Rize 4L:

- wenn man im Stand die Gabel eintaucht läuft sie deutlich rauher als z.B. eine Fox. Ich habe schonmal Fett auf die Laufflächen, das hat aber nichts geholfen. Wie laufen Eure Lefties bzw ist das normal? Im Betrieb stört es nicht.

-Wenn das Lockout zu ist und man fährt über einen Feldweg, klappert der Lockoutknopf.

- Läßt sich bei Euren Gabeln die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit merklich verändern? Beimm drehen am "roten Knopf" habe ich den Eindruck dass sich nicht viel tut.

- Mit wieviel sag fahrt Ihr die Gabel? Die Angegeben 32.5 mm waren mir zuviel, jetzt sind es 25 mm

- Welche Pflege gedeit ihr der Gabel an?

Danke für Tips!


----------



## canno-range (17. März 2009)

> - wenn man im Stand die Gabel eintaucht läuft sie deutlich rauher als z.B. eine Fox. Ich habe schonmal Fett auf die Laufflächen, das hat aber nichts geholfen. Wie laufen Eure Lefties bzw ist das normal? Im Betrieb stört es nicht.


Da es sich ja bei den Lefties nicht um gleitgelagerte sondern um nadelgelagerte Führungen handelt, ist es normal, dass sich das etwas rauher anfühlt. 



> -Wenn das Lockout zu ist und man fährt über einen Feldweg, klappert der Lockoutknopf.


Das sollte nicht so sein. Bei meiner Lefty Max Carbon PBR ist das jedenfalls nicht so. Und bei der von meiner Frau auch nicht.



> - Läßt sich bei Euren Gabeln die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit merklich verändern? Beimm drehen am "roten Knopf" habe ich den Eindruck dass sich nicht viel tut.


Da ist ein ganz deutlicher Unterschied spürbar. Wenn ich die Dämpfung ganz reindrehe, federt sie nur noch sehr langsam aus. Insgesamt lässt sich die Dämpfung sehr gut und über einen weiten Bereich einstellen (ist auch bei beiden so).



> - Mit wieviel sag fahrt Ihr die Gabel? Die Angegeben 32.5 mm waren mir zuviel, jetzt sind es 25 mm


Keine Ahnung, halt so, dass die Lefty den Federweg insgesamt gut ausnutzt und nicht durchschlägt. Ich habe mit verschiedenen Luftdrücken getestet und mich dann für die subjektiv angenehmste Einstellung entschieden.



> - Welche Pflege gedeit ihr der Gabel an?


Eigentlich keine, solange sie funktioniert. Ich habe mehrere Lefties und das Einzige, was man ab und zu mal machen muss, ist den Faltenbalg zu lösen und sicherzustellen, dass kein Wasser drin ist. Die Laufbahnen der Nadellager mit Wälzlagerfett einstreichen, wenn sie trocken sein sollten. Man kann auch zähes Getriebeöl dafür nehmen. 

Wenn sich bei Deiner Lefty die Zugstufe nicht spürbar einstellen lässt und da der Lockoutknopf klappert, würde ich mit meinem Händler sprechen und eine Wartung machen lassen oder sie eventuell mal zu Eighty Aid oder Fahrrad Kohl in den Service schicken. Eigene gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Eigthy Aid.


----------



## Spacer (17. März 2009)

Zur meiner Lefty-Alu kann ich das gleiche sagen wie canno-range zu seiner Carbon.

Der "rauhe" Lauf ist normal, die Fox läuft ja durch Gummidichtungen im Gegensatz zu den Nadellagern. Dafür ist unter anderem das Losbrechmoment bei der Lefty viel geringer, wegen weniger Reibung. Ist im Endeffekt also gar nicht rauher, fühlt sich nur anders an wegen total unterschiedlicher Konzepte.
Und nicht zuletzt deshalb fährt man doch dieses abgedrehte Teil! (Und zahlt...)

Man kann die Nadellager seiner Lefty wohl bei 88 optimieren lassen.
Ist nicht ganz billig, ob man einen echten Unterschied merkt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Am Knopf klappert bei mir nix.

Wenn man daran dreht merkt man es deutlich. Einfach mal an beiden Enden der Skala ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht rein einfedern und danach frei Ausfedern lassen, dann sieht man es.


----------



## Spacer (17. März 2009)

Nochmal zurück zu meiner schwerwiegenden Problematik bezüglich der Schriftzug- und Aufkleberfarb*details*:

Hat überhaupt irgendwer schon mal ein Rize (speziell 4L) in *exakt* den Farben wie im Katalog zu Gesicht bekommen?


----------



## Steam (18. März 2009)

Spacer schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu meiner schwerwiegenden Problematik bezüglich der Schriftzug- und Aufkleberfarb*details*:
> 
> Hat überhaupt irgendwer schon mal ein Rize (speziell 4L) in *exakt* den Farben wie im Katalog zu Gesicht bekommen?



Nicht bewußt 
Gruß Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2009)

kannste vergessen, die sehen nie so aus wie im katalog -.-


----------



## cubeklausi (18. März 2009)

Spacer schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu meiner schwerwiegenden Problematik bezüglich der Schriftzug- und Aufkleberfarb*details*:
> 
> Hat überhaupt irgendwer schon mal ein Rize (speziell 4L) in *exakt* den Farben wie im Katalog zu Gesicht bekommen?



Meins kommt Anfang April (hoffentlich), dann kann ich Dir sagen, ob es stimmt, was hier vermutet wird


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kannste vergessen, die sehen nie so aus wie im katalog -.-


 
Cannondaleas sehen in natura sowieso immer besser aus...


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. März 2009)

@ boba fett : da geb ich dir vollkomen recht , das bekommt fast kein foto hin egal wers macht


----------



## Calli Potter (22. März 2009)

Hi!!

Habe gestern mal bei meinem Händler nun ein Rize 4 mit Lefty gesehen in Natura. Mensch Mensch Mensch sieht das Bike lecker aus. Schade das es das nicht gab als ich mir meins geholt habe.

Werde mir aber mein Bike in den nächsten Monaten aber auch auf Lefty Umbauen lassen. 

Finde aber das die Deutschen Modelle besser aussehen als die US Modelle.


----------



## canno-range (22. März 2009)

Hier die (schon vor einiger Zeit versprochenen) Bilder vom Rize bei Tag. 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Die Laufräder bieten noch Gewichtspotential und ich hoffe, irgendwann mal kommt tatsächlich die verstellbare Sattelstütze von Syntace. 
So wiegt das Rad ungefähr 11,7 Kilo. Das ist schon ganz okay mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und schweren UST-Reifen.


----------



## Boba_Fett (22. März 2009)

schöner Garten !
das Bike ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## DragonStyler (22. März 2009)

Schickes Bike.

Ich warte auch darauf, dass Syntace ihre Sattelstütze rausbringt. Hoffentlich wird sie nicht zu teuer. Die anderen immoment auf den Markt befindlichen Systeme( Joplin, KS900 etc.) sind mir nicht ausgereift genug denn ich habe keine Lust auf eine ewige Bastelarbeit.

btw. weiß jemand über die Stütze von Specialized bescheid? Passt die in unsere Rize Rahmen? Gibts die jetzt mittlerweile zu kaufen?


----------



## canno-range (22. März 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Schickes Bike.
> 
> Ich warte auch darauf, dass Syntace ihre Sattelstütze rausbringt. Hoffentlich wird sie nicht zu teuer. Die anderen immoment auf den Markt befindlichen Systeme( Joplin, KS900 etc.) sind mir nicht ausgereift genug denn ich habe keine Lust auf eine ewige Bastelarbeit.
> 
> btw. weiß jemand über die Stütze von Specialized bescheid? Passt die in unsere Rize Rahmen? Gibts die jetzt mittlerweile zu kaufen?



Soweit ich weiß, hat Specialized normalerweise Sattelrohre mit 30,9 mm Innendurchmesser. Das heißt, sie würde auch nur mit Hülse passen, wie meine GD. Die GD hat zwar auch etwas Spiel, sie hält aber wenigstens. Schön wäre, wenn es etwas leichter ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (22. März 2009)

Und der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch noch die Bilder vom 2. Rize aus der Familie.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. März 2009)

Also doch auf die Rize-Besitzer gehört und in einen sinnvollen Kettenstrebenschutz investiert ..... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Bikes!


----------



## canno-range (23. März 2009)

> Also doch auf die Rize-Besitzer gehört und in einen sinnvollen Kettenstrebenschutz investiert .....



Man ist ja lernfähig 



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Bikes!



Danke!


----------



## Steam (23. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Bikes !


----------



## ultra2 (23. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Und der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch noch die Bilder vom 2. Rize aus der Familie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## canno-range (23. März 2009)

> Wo hast du denn die Schutzringe für die Zughüllen her? Ich will auch sowas haben.



Das sind O-Ringe. Gibt es z.B. hier. Bei den Abmessungen muss man mal stöbern. Ich habe welche mit 3 mm Innendurchmesser verwendet. 

Finde ich persönlich schöner als aufgeklebte Schutzfolien. Die Montage ist natürlich wesentlich aufwändiger. Man muss die Schaltzüge lösen und auch die Bremsleitungen an einer Seite demontieren. Beim Neuaufbau ist das aber relativ egal, wenn die Bremsleiltungen sowieso gekürzt werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Das sind O-Ringe. Gibt es z.B. hier. Bei den Abmessungen muss man mal stöbern. Ich habe welche mit 3 mm Innendurchmesser verwendet.
> 
> Finde ich persönlich schöner als aufgeklebte Schutzfolien. Die Montage ist natürlich wesentlich aufwändiger. Man muss die Schaltzüge lösen und auch die Bremsleitungen an einer Seite demontieren. Beim Neuaufbau ist das aber relativ egal, wenn die Bremsleiltungen sowieso gekürzt werden müssen.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## DragonStyler (23. März 2009)

Canno-range du hast ja gar nicht die originale Cannondale KLingel!


----------



## canno-range (23. März 2009)

Es gibt leider auch ein paar Dinge von Cannondale, die nicht gut sind.  

Die Klingel gehört definitiv dazu!


----------



## ulfderuhu (27. März 2009)

Miles schrieb:


> mal ein paar Fragen zur Lefty PBR vom Rize 4L:
> 
> - wenn man im Stand die Gabel eintaucht läuft sie deutlich rauher als z.B. eine Fox. Ich habe schonmal Fett auf die Laufflächen, das hat aber nichts geholfen. Wie laufen Eure Lefties bzw ist das normal? Im Betrieb stört es nicht.
> 
> ...


ich habe mir November den Rize 4L gehollt und habe dieselben Symtome an meiner Lefty, klapern am lockout Knopf und keine Zugstufen verstellung.
ich fahre heute mal zum meinem Händler mal sehen ob er was findet.


----------



## Calli Potter (27. März 2009)

*@canno-range*

Ein echt leckeres Bike hast du da!!! Gerade mit der SL Kurbel und der Lefty rundet das Bild komplett ab.

Schade das es die grünen Rize eher seltener sind. Fand die Farbe am Anfang auch nicht schön, aber wenn ich mir jetzt eins aufbauen würde, dann in dem Grün.

Aber mit Sattelstütze am Rize macht das Biken einfach noch mehr Spaß!!! Kann aber gegen meine KS 900i Remote nichts negatives sagen!! Und von der Wartung ist die auch ganz einfach und Wartungsarm !!


----------



## mohlo (28. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Rize in grün (vom letzten Jahr)
Dieses Wochenende wird das Bike wieder fit gemacht ;-)


----------



## Spacer (28. März 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> *@canno-range*
> 
> Aber mit Sattelstütze am Rize macht das Biken einfach noch mehr Spaß!!! Kann aber gegen meine KS 900i Remote nichts negatives sagen!! Und von der Wartung ist die auch ganz einfach und Wartungsarm !!


 
--> Ich find biken mit Sattelstütze auch viel angenehmer, am besten sogar noch mit einem Sattel darauf!


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. März 2009)

ohne sattel und MIT sattelstütze ...ob da jemand die stütze zum einführungskurs bekommen hat?!?


----------



## s_kell (28. März 2009)

@Canno-Range 
Was wiegt denn das Bike deiner Freundin? Wäre mal interessant,habt ja beide L Rahmen.


----------



## canno-range (28. März 2009)

> @Canno-Range
> Was wiegt denn das Bike deiner Freundin? Wäre mal interessant,habt ja beide L Rahmen.



Na ich werde mal antworten, obwohl Du fast eine Ehekrise heraufbeschworen hast 

Das Rad meiner Frau wiegt ca. 12,3 Kilo. Im Unterschied zu meinem ist die Sattelstütze etwas schwerer (eine 400er reicht nämlich nicht, zum Glück gibts die Gravity Dropper direkt in den USA auch noch länger), außerdem bringen die Kurbel, die XT-Teile und der Lenker etwas mehr Gewicht an die Waage. Allerdings sind bei ihr normale Drahtreifen mit Milch auf die Felgen aufgezogen, das ist wieder etwas leichter als bei meinem Rad. Da muss ich erst noch die schweren UST-Reifen runterfahren. 

Gruß canno-range


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondale14 (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum. (Lese aber schon seit min. einem Jahr mit) 
Seit heute ist mein Rize nun auch (fast) fertig. 
Bin noch auf der suche nach einer Kurbel.
Inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter liege ich im moment bei 12,05Kg.
Hier noch einige Bilder:













Hätte da noch *ne Frage* an *canno-range* :

Was braucht man denn alles um die SL Kurbel montieren zu können?
Die sieht sooo GEIL aus!!!!


----------



## gmk (30. März 2009)

schön

nette gabel decals ...
ist das ein XL rahmen oder wirkt der nur so groß?

andere frage an die rize piloten:

hat wer eine pike verbaut?
danke


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2009)

mir gefällt der aufbau nicht


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. März 2009)

für die sl kurbel brauchste  ne spezielle  bb30 achse(auf die ich noch warte was mittlerweile  jut nen halbes jahr schon dauert)und keramiklager dafür ..und die kurbel  aso und das übliche hanwerkszeuch ..einpressteil für die lager ...hammer ...ect..und geschick...und was bei carbon zu beachten wäre,  nimm dir nen profi, sonst haste mal was vom rahmen gehabt


----------



## canno-range (31. März 2009)

> Hätte da noch *ne Frage* an *canno-range* :
> 
> Was braucht man denn alles um die SL Kurbel montieren zu können?
> Die sieht sooo GEIL aus!!!!



Die Einzelteile der Kurbel siehst Du unten. 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Die Montage ist eigentlich ganz einfach, allerdings müsstest Du zuerst mal die derzeit im Tretlager eingeklebte Hülse auspressen. Dazu gibt es ein Werkzeug von Cannondale. Am besten lässt Du das machen, denn das Werkzeug braucht man ja nur einmal. 

Dann liegt das BB30 Gehäuse vor Dir. Auf dem zweiten Bild in der Mitte der Waage liegen zwei Ringe, die nicht ganz geschlossen sind. Die sind aus Federstahl und werden jeweils in eine Nut im Gehäuse eingesetzt. 

Danach werden die Lager eingepresst. Das kann man mit dem Cannondale-Werkzeug KT010 und einem Steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug oder alternativ mit einer Gewindestange, zwei Muttern und zwei großen Unterlegscheiben machen. Das KT010 stützt dabei die Lager beim Einbau so ab, dass sie keiner Radialbelastung unterliegen. 

Der Rest ist einfach: Lagerabdeckscheiben aufsetzen, Welle von der linken Seite (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) durch die Lager führen, den Spacer auf der Kurbelseite aufsetzen, dei richtige Anzahl von den Kunststoffscheiben ebenfalls auf der Kurbelseite aufstecken und zum Abschluss die Wellenscheibe montieren. Dann die Kurbeln aufschrauben und fertig. 

Um die richtige Anzahl der Kunststoffscheiben rauszubekommen, muss man eventuell etwas probieren. Die Wellenscheibe muss soweit gespannt sein, dass die Kurbel kein seitliches Spiel hat. 

Beim Zusammenbau natürlich alles mit Montagefett einsetzen.

Das wars schon. 

Du brauchst also neben dem Tretlager eigentlich nur das KT010 und die Gewindestange nebst Muttern und Scheiben.

Die Lager sind übrigens nicht de Keramiklager, die sparen nämlich insgesamt nur 6 Gramm und kosten dafür 80 Euro mehr Das muss nicht sein, finde ich.


----------



## Steam (31. März 2009)

cannondale14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum. (Lese aber schon seit min. einem Jahr mit)
> Seit heute ist mein Rize nun auch (fast) fertig.
> ...




Schöner Aufbau, schöne Treppe ist wie meine  wo hast du die den her ;-) ?? Gruß Steam


----------



## s_kell (31. März 2009)

@ Canno-Range

Bei meinem Rize 3 is ja die FSA Afterburner (weiß jemand was die alles im allen wiegt? Is die eigendlich XT Niveau ?) verbaut,da fiele das neue Tretlager doch weg oder? Is doch schon BB30,also könnt ich hier die SL Kurbel montieren?
Nicht das ich das in nächster zeit vorhätte (Lefty hat vorrang und beutelt mich genug) find die Kurbel ganz angenehm zu fahren,aber wenn die mal fertig ist,könnt ich mir das ja mal überlegen.


----------



## cannondale14 (31. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Die Einzelteile der Kurbel siehst Du unten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
vielen dank für die Mühe und die super Beschreibung. Sehr nett 
Aber wenn ich sowieso zum Händler muß um das Lager auspressen zu lassen, werde ich die Kurbel gleich montieren lassen.
Das wird wohl wieder richtig günstig!? 
Der Rahmen ist übrigens größe L.
Viele Grüße 
Andy


----------



## canno-range (31. März 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> @ Canno-Range
> 
> Bei meinem Rize 3 is ja die FSA Afterburner (weiß jemand was die alles im allen wiegt? Is die eigendlich XT Niveau ?) verbaut,da fiele das neue Tretlager doch weg oder? Is doch schon BB30,also könnt ich hier die SL Kurbel montieren?
> Nicht das ich das in nächster zeit vorhätte (Lefty hat vorrang und beutelt mich genug) find die Kurbel ganz angenehm zu fahren,aber wenn die mal fertig ist,könnt ich mir das ja mal überlegen.



Hallo s-kell, 

ja, da könntest Du die SL-Kurbel direkt montieren. Die Lager von der Afterburner müssten eigentlich auch passen, so dass Du nur die Welle, die Scheiben und die Kurbeln bräuchtest. Ist aber immer noch nicht gerade günstig. 

Was die Afterburner wiegt? Keine Ahnung. Ich denke die ist vom XT-Niveau schon ne Ecke weg, eher Deore. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich da nicht so gut auskenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. März 2009)

Die Afterburner ist bleischwer! Ich meine, bei irgendeinem Online-Bikehändler mal etwas von einem Gewicht von deutlich über 900 Gramm gelesen zu haben.

Hab´s schon gefunden: 950 Gramm inklusive Lager

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rner-MegaExo-MTB-Kurbel-Innenlager::8044.html


----------



## dkc-live (31. März 2009)

meine hat 1009 gramm mit lager gewogen


----------



## canno-range (31. März 2009)

In der BB30-Version sollte sie ja dann schon etwas leichter sein, aber wie gesagt, keine persönlichen Erfahrungen. FSA gibt 870 Gramm incl. Lager an.


----------



## HDH-Siegen (31. März 2009)

Hallo Rize Reiter,
ich habe mal ein Frage:
Ist es normal, dass bei richtig Druck und Zug auf die Pedale das Trettlager leichte Knackgeräusche macht??


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. März 2009)

kein plan bezüglich der knackgräusche ..aber eigentlich sollten die nicht sein !behaupte ich mal so gute teile fallen damit auf ,das sie NICHT auffallen


----------



## s_kell (31. März 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> In der BB30-Version sollte sie ja dann schon etwas leichter sein, aber wie gesagt, keine persönlichen Erfahrungen. FSA gibt 870 Gramm incl. Lager an.



Die Webseite zeigts bei mir net gescheit an,wird unten abgeschnitten deshalb kein Gewicht angezeigt 
Schon alles recht widersprüchlich,hat die BB30 Version mal wer ausgebaut und nach gewogen? Ich mein,870g incl. BB30 Lager is doch top,ne XT ist da auch nicht viel leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (1. April 2009)

HDH-Siegen schrieb:


> Hallo Rize Reiter,
> ich habe mal ein Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass bei richtig Druck und Zug auf die Pedale das Trettlager leichte Knackgeräusche macht??



Hallo, 

das ist natürlich nicht normal. Das Knacken muss aber nicht zwangsläufig aus dem Tretlager kommen, auch wenn es bei Zug und Druck auftritt. Da gibt es eine Unmenge von möglichen Geräuschquellen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich das mal nachsehen lassen. 

Grüße

canno-range


----------



## HDH-Siegen (1. April 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Könntest du mir vielleicht ein "paar" mögliche Ursachen nennen?
Dann werde ich selber mal versuchen welche auszuschließen.
Leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit das Rad zum Händler zu bringen.

LG Dieter


----------



## canno-range (1. April 2009)

Mögliche Ursachen ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit: 

Kurbelverschraubung auf der Welle nicht richtig fest
Kettenblattschrauben fest?
Lager korrekt eingesetzt?
Alles mit Montagefett montiert?
Hinterbaugelenke
Steuersatzlager
Lenkerklemmung
Manchmal liegt es sogar an der Verschraubung des Umwerfers 
Bei mir war mal ein Hinterradlager defekt und ich hätte geschworen, dass die Geräusche vom Tretlager kommen 

Bei den großvolumigen Rahmen führen schon kleinste Ursachen zu relativ lauten Geräuschen. Die Lokalisierung des Ursprungsortes wird dadurch sehr schwer. Man braucht manchmal etwas Geduld.


----------



## HDH-Siegen (1. April 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank,
ich werde es in der Reihenfolge mal abarbeiten.
Eins möchte ich anmerken: Bei meinem 1998 Jekyll 3000 Lefty hatte ich das gleiche. Ob es an meinem Gewicht liegt?? 
96 kg  und ziemlich klein für das Gewicht


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Mögliche Ursachen ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:
> 
> Kurbelverschraubung auf der Welle nicht richtig fest drehmoment nicht erreicht ??
> Kettenblattschrauben fest? drehmoment  nicht erreicht ??
> ...



@ canno-range habe mal deine aufzählung ergänzt


----------



## canno-range (1. April 2009)

Allerdings ist bei Cannondales am Steuersatz nichts einzustellen, da kann man nur die Lager in den Rahmen einpressen, das sollte halt vorsichtig und so passieren, dass sie vollständig eingepresst sind. 

Die Lenkerklemmung hat nichts damit zu tun, ob sich die Gabel frei bewegen lässt. 

Die Sache mit den Drehmomenten ist natürlich schon richtig, aber bei nicht so empfindlichen Teilen muss man da nicht zwingend mit nem DrehMo arbeiten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2009)

geb mal en beispiel:
 bei mein moto ..hatte knackgeräusche am sattel sattelstütze . carbon isn sonderfall aber durch neu einstreichen mit carbonmontagepaste und  anziehen der schrauben mitn drehmo waren diese dann verschwunden..

beim anziehen perhand und gefühl hatte ich das nötige drehmo noch nich erreicht ,worum ich auch froh war 
 ergo: schaden kanns ja nich nen drehmo mal dranzuhalten zumal das ritzelpaket auch gerne von nem drehmo gestreichelt werden mag


----------



## HDH-Siegen (1. April 2009)

euch beiden vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
ich versuch mal genau zu hören wo es herkommt.
Sattelstütze habe ich auch auch Carbon.
Die werde ich auch mal kontrollieren. 
@ Bikefun du kommst daher wo ich gerne wäre.
Dann wäre der Borussia Park nicht soweit weg


----------



## canno-range (1. April 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> geb mal en beispiel:
> bei mein moto ..hatte knackgeräusche am sattel sattelstütze . carbon isn sonderfall aber durch neu einstreichen mit carbonmontagepaste und  anziehen der schrauben mitn drehmo waren diese dann verschwunden..
> 
> beim anziehen perhand und gefühl hatte ich das nötige drehmo noch nich erreicht ,worum ich auch froh war
> ergo: schaden kanns ja nich nen drehmo mal dranzuhalten zumal das ritzelpaket auch gerne von nem drehmo gestreichelt werden mag



Bei ner Carbonsattelstütze oder z.B. bei Carbonlenkern finde ich es auch absolut sinnvoll. Da kann man leicht mal zu viel Kraft aufwenden. 
Gerade beim Ritzelpaket ist der Drehmo aus meiner Sicht aber nicht nötig. 
Da kann man wirklich reinhalten, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, etwas kaputt zu machen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2009)

hdh-siegen schrieb:


> euch beiden vielen dank für die hilfe.
> Ich versuch mal genau zu hören wo es herkommt.
> Sattelstütze habe ich auch auch carbon.in jedem fall sinnvoll zu kontrollieren!!!paste und drehmo net vergessen!!!
> die werde ich auch mal kontrollieren.
> ...



kannste mal schauen woher es kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportsüchtiger (1. April 2009)

nochmal zu der umrüstung auf die sl kurbel:

ich meine (sogar in diesem thread) gelesen zu haben das eine umrüstung von sl auf ander funktioniert, jedoch nit umgekehrt...!
ich weiß aber nit ob sich das auf carbon 1 und 2 beschränkt, da das 3er ja auch mit shimano ausgelifert wird! das würde heißen ein alu rize wird es nie mit sl kurbel geben...
BITTE BERICHTIGT MICH WENN ICH FALSCH LIEGE!

zu den knack-geräuschen, ja die sind fies, bei mir war es das schwinglager (wie bei so vielen), obwohl man auch da aufs tretlager hätte wetten können!
das liegt am alu, dass das so schwer zu lokalisiern ist! da ich einer der ersten kunden mit dem problem des schwinglagers war, habe ich 2 monate aufs bike warten müssen (hatte zum glück ersatz, wenn auch nur en rush)...
nun traten gestern wieder geräusche auf, die meine ich aber nun wirklich an der kurbel lokalisiert zu haben...


----------



## HDH-Siegen (1. April 2009)

zur Info.
Ich habe einen Carbonrahmen.


----------



## canno-range (1. April 2009)

> ich meine (sogar in diesem thread) gelesen zu haben das eine umrüstung von sl auf ander funktioniert, jedoch nit umgekehrt...!
> ich weiß aber nit ob sich das auf carbon 1 und 2 beschränkt, da das 3er ja auch mit shimano ausgelifert wird! das würde heißen ein alu rize wird es nie mit sl kurbel geben...
> BITTE BERICHTIGT MICH WENN ICH FALSCH LIEGE!



Das Sitzrohr ist ja auch beim Rize Carbon aus Alu. Ich hatte zunächst auch mit einem Alu-Rize geliebäugelt. Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass der Rahmen auch mit ner SI-Kurbel zu bestücken ist. Im Normalfall ist halt die Hülse drin. Die darf man aber rauspressen, solange das Tretlagergehäuse aus Alu ist. Beim Carbon gehts auch, dann erlischt aber die Garantie.


----------



## Spacer (1. April 2009)

Das hier konnte ich im ersten Moment selber kaum glauben...

Anschauen und genießen:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Trialmaster84/BABEOnCannondaleRIZE#


----------



## mountain 31 (1. April 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaa, sehr schönes bike!


----------



## Calli Potter (1. April 2009)

Klasse Bilder!!! Wirklich ein Traum!!!

Bei so einem schönen Bike können nur so schöne Bilder dabei rauskommen°°°!!!!!


----------



## Boba_Fett (1. April 2009)

geile Bilder....schei$$e....hab jetzt bestimmt wieder irgendwelche krassen Viren auf'm Rechner...


----------



## gmk (2. April 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr ist ja auch beim Rize Carbon aus Alu. Ich hatte zunächst auch mit einem Alu-Rize geliebäugelt. Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass der Rahmen auch mit ner SI-Kurbel zu bestücken ist. Im Normalfall ist halt die Hülse drin. Die darf man aber rauspressen, solange das Tretlagergehäuse aus Alu ist. Beim Carbon gehts auch, dann erlischt aber die Garantie.



sowie teile des oberrohrs ... steuerrohr ... teile des unterrrohrs
die kettenstrebe ist beim carbonrahmen wie beim alumodel auch aus alu


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2009)

Spacer schrieb:


> Das hier konnte ich im ersten Moment selber kaum glauben...
> 
> Anschauen und genießen:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Trialmaster84/BABEOnCannondaleRIZE#



War beim meinem Rize nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HDH-Siegen (2. April 2009)

Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2009)

mag den aufbau auch nicht


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. April 2009)

na dolle  sone auslieferung wäre  ja mehr als optimal erstmal das fahrgefühl bei dem laufenden fahrradständer einstellen und dann mitn bike die gegend schreddern
telenummer wohnort arbeitszeit  von ihr wären auch nich übel dann könnt die auch mal auf mein bike acht geben


----------



## gmk (2. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War beim meinem Rize nicht dabei.



*irgendwie gemein ...*
meine freundin würd´ ich so nie posieren lassen, da wär´ ja mein bike eifersüchtig ...
http://picasaweb.google.com/Trialmaster84/BABEOnCannondaleRIZE#


----------



## mitcho (3. April 2009)

Moinsen,

hab grade mit "Schrecken" bemerkt, dass an meinem Rize 1 Carbon der falsche Lenker dran ist. Da ist ein FSA Maximus verbaut - laut Katalog sollte es ein FSA K-Force Carbon sein. Wären ja auch wieder ein paar Gramm.
Hat da jemand die gleichen Erfahrugen, also falsche Bauteile, oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt so wie mit den nicht verfügbaren roten Schwalbe Mänteln?

Greetz
Mitch


----------



## gmk (3. April 2009)

gibt auch leute die beim rize 4 den rp23 statt rp2 bekommen haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonStyler (4. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> gibt auch leute die beim rize 4 den rp23 statt rp2 bekommen haben ...



Ich hab zumindest leider den normalen rp2 drinnen... Wäre toll wenn sie es verpatzt hätten und mir den teuren rp23 verbaut hätten...


----------



## gmk (6. April 2009)

hab´ auch den rp2
der unterschied ist sowieso marginal ...


----------



## DragonStyler (6. April 2009)

Ja beim Dämpfer ist der Unterschied nur in der Fülle der Einstellungen zu entdecken. Aber ich hätte gerne ne andere Gabel...


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2009)

Wie?? Ein RP32 in einem Rize 4?? Das wäre mal was leckeres gewesen obwohl der RP2 schon richtig klasse ist und für mich vollkommen ausreicht!!!

Ist wieder mehr zum Spielen und wieder mehr was ich kaputt machen kann


----------



## cubeklausi (9. April 2009)

Der Osterhase war schon da!


----------



## Calli Potter (10. April 2009)

Da hat ja der Osterhase was leckeres ins Nest gelegt!!! Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## gmk (10. April 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Ja beim Dämpfer ist der Unterschied nur in der Fülle der Einstellungen zu entdecken. Aber ich hätte gerne ne andere Gabel...



meine neue liegt schon neben dem rize - pike 454
fehlt nur mehr derbremsenadapter


----------



## Calli Potter (10. April 2009)

@gmk:

Was für eine Gabel hattest du denn vorher drauf gehabt.....ah, habe gerade gesehen das du auch die Fox drauf hast.

Aber warum wechselst du denn die Gabel??


----------



## gmk (10. April 2009)

bergauf wirds durch die absenkung um einiges einfacher


----------



## deman (11. April 2009)

Ist die Fox nicht absenkbar?
und was passiert mit der Fox??? 


ich such noch nen Ersatz für meine Tora, die ist das einzige Manko an meinem 5

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (11. April 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ist die Fox nicht absenkbar?
> und was passiert mit der Fox???
> 
> 
> ...



nein ist nicht die talas ... leider
die float 140 rl steht zum verkauf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/70097


----------



## Calli Potter (11. April 2009)

Also ich sehe so eine verstellbare Federgabel nur nützlich, wenn man wirklich mehrer Kilometer an einem Stück einen Berg hochfahren muss, ansonsten ist das was schönes an einer Federgabel, aber wirklich brauchen tut man das doch nicht


----------



## gmk (12. April 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich sehe so eine verstellbare Federgabel nur nützlich, wenn man wirklich mehrer Kilometer an einem Stück einen Berg hochfahren muss, ansonsten ist das was schönes an einer Federgabel, aber wirklich brauchen tut man das doch nicht



2km bei 20% steigung ... viel spass


----------



## Calli Potter (12. April 2009)

Da muss man einfach in den Lenker beißen und sich festhalten !!


----------



## postosch (12. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
fahre seit diesem Jahr auch ein Rize. Habe mit das rize 4L geholt und bin super zufrieden.
Ich bin gestern die Wanderwege um den Wintersberg (Niederbronn) super gut runter gekommen und auch bergauf hat es ganz gut geklappt.
Nur die optimale Sitzposition habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ein XL Steuerrohr habe ich schon drin, da ich eine aufrechte Sitzposition bevorzuge.
Die Sattelstütze ist eine 410, und der Sattel ist recht weit hinten.
Jetzt könnte man denken, dass ich ein XL hätte kaufen sollen. Aber einen so großen Bock wollte ich nicht.
Vielleicht muss ich mir noch eine Thomson Sattelstütze zulegen, die etwas gekröpft ist.

Wie weit kann man den Sattel denn nach hinten schieben? Muss die Null beim vorderen Nippel stehen oder kann ich den Sattel auch noch etwas weiter nach hinten schieben?

Grüße...


----------



## postosch (12. April 2009)

...und hier mal ein Bild meines rize 4L.


----------



## Calli Potter (12. April 2009)

Oh, da bist de aber wirklich weit nach hinten versetzt. Die Sitzposition an meinem Bike ist doch ein bissel weiter nach vorne, aber dafür bin ich ja auch ein bissel kleiner als du  

Aber notfalls musst du dir dann wirklich eine andere Sattelstütze holen die dann ein bissel weiter nach hinten geht.

Hast de noch was umändern lassen an deinem bike oder ist es noch Original


----------



## postosch (12. April 2009)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze ist alles original. 

Die Sitzposition sollte ja normalerweise so sein, dass im 90Grad Winkel das Knie und das Pedal im Lot sind. 
Nur bei steilen Steigungen, wenn man richtig Druck auf das Pedal bringen möchte, muss man ja mit dem Hintern ganz nach hinten rutschen. Hier komme ich dann eben auch stark hinter den Sattel. 

Daher frage ich mich, wie man es denn nun einstellen sollte?


----------



## Steam (12. April 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattelstütze ist alles original.
> 
> Die Sitzposition sollte ja normalerweise so sein, dass im 90Grad Winkel das Knie und das Pedal im Lot sind.
> Nur bei steilen Steigungen, wenn man richtig Druck auf das Pedal bringen möchte, muss man ja mit dem Hintern ganz nach hinten rutschen. Hier komme ich dann eben auch stark hinter den Sattel.
> ...



Der kleine Knochen an der rechten Seite des Knies sollte im Lot mit der Pedalachse sein.
Den Sattel würde ich so auf keinem Fall klemmen hol dir ne gekröpfte Stütze 

Du schreibst:"Nur bei steilen Steigungen, wenn man richtig Druck auf das Pedal bringen möchte, muss man ja mit dem Hintern ganz nach hinten rutschen" ... ich rutsch da eher nach vorne ?? 

gruß Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (13. April 2009)

Genau, so mache ich das auch und ziehe mich förmlich an den Lenker ran, also so wie wenn ich ihn hochziehen würde!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. April 2009)

rüchtügggg...also die performance bringt dannn beim uphill nur eines ..arsch nach hinten heißt arsch aufn boden..der rest des fahrers gleich mit es sei denn er meint DOWN hill dann lass ich mir das gefallen


----------



## postosch (13. April 2009)

OK, sehe ich ein. 

Aber trotz dem versuche ich bei gemäßigter Steigung durch nach hinten rutschen auf dem Sattel etwas den Hebel zu verbessern. Soll aber glaube ich nicht das Maß für die Standardausrichtung sein. Ist vielleicht auch mein individueller Fahrstil ;-)

Werde mal weiter ausprobieren.


----------



## Boba_Fett (13. April 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> OK, sehe ich ein.
> 
> Aber trotz dem versuche ich bei gemäßigter Steigung durch nach hinten rutschen auf dem Sattel etwas den Hebel zu verbessern. Soll aber glaube ich nicht das Maß für die Standardausrichtung sein. Ist vielleicht auch mein individueller Fahrstil ;-)
> 
> Werde mal weiter ausprobieren.


 
ist für die Knie glaube ich nicht so gut...


----------



## Calli Potter (13. April 2009)

Knie sind auch nur Verschleißteile und die kann man später auch runderneuern lassen


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2009)

bei steigungen geh ich immer auf die sattelnase. so komm ich bis 27% hoch (war bis jetzt das steilste was ich gefahren bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (13. April 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Knie sind auch nur Verschleißteile und die kann man später auch runderneuern lassen


 
Knie-Operationen sind nicht lustig...


----------



## gmk (14. April 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre seit diesem Jahr auch ein Rize. Habe mit das rize 4L geholt und bin super zufrieden.
> Ich bin gestern die Wanderwege um den Wintersberg (Niederbronn) super gut runter gekommen und auch bergauf hat es ganz gut geklappt.
> Nur die optimale Sitzposition habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ein XL Steuerrohr habe ich schon drin, da ich eine aufrechte Sitzposition bevorzuge.
> ...



wie groß bist du? 

kauf dir auf jeden fall eine setback sattelstütze, die thomson brint aber nicht viel ...


----------



## postosch (14. April 2009)

ich bin ca. 1,90; welche bringt dann was??


----------



## gmk (14. April 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> ich bin ca. 1,90; welche bringt dann was??



dann sollte L passen, vorallem weil du eine aufrechte sitzposition bevozugst

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/16076.html

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/13817.html

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1603
schaut zumindest weit verstellbar aus

sonst ritchey wcs,


----------



## schwipschwap (15. April 2009)

hey cowboys! 

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Sitzposition bei meinem Rize 4L.

Fahre den Rahmen in M. Bin 175cm groß, Schrittlänge ca. 84cm. 

Ist mir das M da schon zu groß? es hat ein 59,7cm Oberrohr und ich finde es trotz Probefahrt etc. nach ca. 250 km doch ein wenig zu lang.
Hab ich einen vollkommen falschen Rahmen oder reichts ein bisschen am Vorbau zu spielen?

Bin habe gerade ein bisschen Angst, bei dem Preis ins Klo gegriffen zu haben ... 

Grüße


----------



## gmk (15. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> hey cowboys!
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Sitzposition bei meinem Rize 4L.
> 
> ...


rahmengröße passt! fahre auch ein M bei 180cm und 86cm schritlänge
*sollte reichen*
würde dir einene 50mm vorschlagen


----------



## Spacer (15. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> hey cowboys!
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Sitzposition bei meinem Rize 4L.
> 
> ...


 
Bei 3000.- EUR verstehe ich Deine Sorgen sehr gut.

Ich fahre bei 1,78m auch ein M, womit ich total glücklich bin.

Mich stört minimal (wenn überhaupt irgendwas) eher die relativ geringe Beinfreiheit, aber das liegt wohl an Federweg+"Bodenfreiheit/Tretlagerhöhe".

Wenn ich mir meine Sattelstüze anschaue und mir vorstelle, die müsste noch 2,54cm weiter raus würde es schon recht eng werden mit der Min-Einstecktiefe. Außerdem überlege Dir mal, was Leute unter 1,70m sich kaufen sollten, wenn die um 1,75m S bräuchten... XS gibt es nämlich nicht! Oder anders herum: Warum sollte Cannondale XL anbieten, wenn M für 1,75m schon zu groß wäre!?

Also: Ruhig bleiben, Vorbau ändern. Andere Länge und Winkel, dann wird alles gut.


----------



## Steam (15. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> hey cowboys!
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Sitzposition bei meinem Rize 4L.
> 
> ...



hi, ich denke auch das passt habe die gleiche Größe von 175 cm und fahre M, allerdings mit einem kurzen SI Vorbau, dürfte so ca 50mm haben, komme damit super zu recht.
und ins klo gegriffen hast du sicher nicht ...ganz im Gegenteil  

Welchen Vorbau fährst du den aktuell ?
Gruß Steam


----------



## schwipschwap (16. April 2009)

Puh, das beruhigt mich jetzt wieder ein wenig, danke! 

Irgendwo in einem Thread hab ich so ein PDF aus dem MB Mag gefunden, womit man sich die Größen ausrechnen kann. Und ich bin da auf ein 58cm Oberrohr gekommen, das entspräche dem S Rahmen. Außerdem habe ich schon von einer Rize Fahrerin (!) gehört, dass sie das Rize in S bei 174cm Körpergröße fährt. 

Morgen gehts direkt ab in den Shop einen neuen Vorbau organisieren.
Im Moment ist der "standard" SI Vorbau drauf, keine Ahnung welcher das genau ist. Sieht nach 6° aus und ist gemessen von Lenkermitte bis Steuerrohrmitte ca 95mm lang.

Wenn ich da jetzt einen kürzeren Vorbau dran mache, wird das Teil dann nicht zu "nervös"? Ein 50mm Vorbau sind dann 4,5 cm kürzer, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere. Ich habe in dem oben erwähnten PDF gelesen, dass der Vorbau nicht weiter als 2cm verkürzt werden sollte !? 
Kann jemand das Syntace VRO System empfehlen? Müsste allerdings erstmal schauen, ob das überhaupt draufgeht. 

Grüße


----------



## Steam (16. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Puh, das beruhigt mich jetzt wieder ein wenig, danke!
> 
> Irgendwo in einem Thread hab ich so ein PDF aus dem MB Mag gefunden, womit man sich die Größen ausrechnen kann. Und ich bin da auf ein 58cm Oberrohr gekommen, das entspräche dem S Rahmen. Außerdem habe ich schon von einer Rize Fahrerin (!) gehört, dass sie das Rize in S bei 174cm Körpergröße fährt.
> 
> ...



Lass dich mal nicht von irgenwelchen Matrix Berechnungen verrückt machen das einzige was zählt ist dein Gefühl. Wenn es passt das merkst du schon. immer schön probieren. Ich fahre jetzt schon viele Jahre und bin immer wieder am verändern das gehört dazu .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (16. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Puh, das beruhigt mich jetzt wieder ein wenig, danke!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


bitte
original ist ein fsa mit 90mm oben
*nein * wird schön direkt - sehr angenehm finde ich ...
wieso?


----------



## schwipschwap (16. April 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> (...) das einzige was zählt ist dein Gefühl.



Das Gefühl sagt mir ja: Das könnte ein Stückerl kürzer sein. Sonst hätte ich diese Berechnungen nicht angestellt. Besorge später den Vorbau und dann mal ab die Post.


@gmk: Ein FSA Vorbau? Hm bei mir ist eindeutig das Cannondale Zeichen vorne drauf, sieht nach den SI Vorbauten aus oder sind die von FSA? 
90mm könnten auch sein, ich hab mit einem Zollstock nach Augenmaß gemessen. 

Wieso? Ich hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung... Ich hab das PDF verlinkt, schau halt mal rein ganz unten bei "Anpassung" unter dem Punkt "Oberrohr" steht drin, dass man das bis zu 2 cm mit einem kürzeren Vorbau anpassen kann. Begründet wird das einfach mal gar nicht. Wie so viel in diesen Magazinen.


----------



## schwipschwap (17. April 2009)

So ich hab mir heute den neuen Vorbau besorgt. Von Cannondale gibt es keine "kürzeren" Vorbauten. Ich habe jetzt einfach einen steileren. By the way - wo finde ich diese blöden SI Vorbauten auf der Homepage? Gibts irgendwo eine Liste? 

Ich konnte heute leider nur eine kleine Runde drehen, deswegen kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, außer das ich das Gefühl habe, eine verminderte Kurvenkontrolle zu haben. Kann es sein, dass der höhere Vorbau sich  zufällig negativ auf den Bodenkontakt meines Vorderrades auswirkt? 

Grüße


----------



## gmk (17. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @gmk: Ein FSA Vorbau? Hm bei mir ist eindeutig das Cannondale Zeichen vorne drauf, sieht nach den SI Vorbauten aus oder sind die von FSA?
> 90mm könnten auch sein, ich hab mit einem Zollstock nach Augenmaß gemessen.
> ...



du hast ja ´ne lefty ... dachte du hast das normale ohne
z.b: lefty vorbau 80mm


vergiss das pdf!!


----------



## canno-range (17. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> So ich hab mir heute den neuen Vorbau besorgt. Von Cannondale gibt es keine "kürzeren" Vorbauten. Ich habe jetzt einfach einen steileren. By the way - wo finde ich diese blöden SI Vorbauten auf der Homepage? Gibts irgendwo eine Liste?
> 
> Ich konnte heute leider nur eine kleine Runde drehen, deswegen kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, außer das ich das Gefühl habe, eine verminderte Kurvenkontrolle zu haben. Kann es sein, dass der höhere Vorbau sich  zufällig negativ auf den Bodenkontakt meines Vorderrades auswirkt?
> 
> Grüße



Die kürzesten Vorbauten von Cannondale sind aktuell 80 mm lang. Die gibt es mit 5° oder mit 20° (siehe z.B. hier (Zubehör-Mountainbike, 3. Seite)). Wenn Du es noch kürzer möchtest, kannst Du eine VRO-Lenker-Vorbau Kombi von Syntace verwenden. 

Ich selbst bin zwar 10 cm größer als Du und fahre einen Rahmen in L mit 100er Vorbau, komme damit aber sehr gut zurecht. Wenn ich unterstelle, dass von der Größendifferenz jeweils 5 cm auf Beine und Oberkörper entfallen, ergibt sich für Dich bei einem 80er Vorbau eine 0,5cm längere Reichweite (das Oberrohr vom L ist 2,5 cm länger als beim M). Wenn Du jetzt den Vorbau mit 20°Winkel hast, ist der Lenker natürlich höher als vorher. Damit ist in Anstiegen auch der Druck auf das Vorderrad geringer. 
Nach Deinen Fotos im Album zu urteilen, halte ich einen 20° Vorbau für zu viel des Guten. Du hast ja mit dem 5° Vorbau kaum einen Höhenunterschied zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Und auch wenn so ein Rize natürlich Komfort bietet und bieten soll: Wir fahren doch keine Hollandräder!


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2009)

schwip schwap. ja die kurvenkontrolle nimmt ab , da das bike hecklastiger wird. wenn du mehr in die kurven drückst sollte das auch kein problem mehr sein


----------



## schwipschwap (17. April 2009)

Ah, danke für den Link auf die drcannondale seite! Die kannte ich noch nicht und ich finde die Originalseite recht unübersichtlich was das Zubehör angeht. 

Ich werde auch wieder den 5° Vorbau montieren, der 20° ist wirklich zu Steil. Fühlt sich auch ein wenig komisch an. Wobei ich dazu noch ein ganzes Stückchen länger fahren müsste. Ich überlege schon seit langen an einem Syntace VRO Vorbau herum, den wollte ich schon für mein anderes Bike haben. Mir gefällt die Vorstellung sehr gut, die Lenkerposition "on the fly" verstellen zu können.
Hab aber gehört, dass viele am Anfang rumprobieren, und dann das Ding so gut wie nie mehr verstellen, wenn sie dann ihre individuelle "Idealsitzposition" gefunden haben. Ist eben ein wenig flexibeler als 5° oder 20°. Aber auf meinem Einkaufszettel stehen noch ein paar andere Dinge vor dem VRO System drauf  

@dkc-live: Wie meinst du das mit drücken? Nach "unten" sprich mehr Last aufs VR oder das Rad mehr in die Kurve hineindrücken, also "schräg" drücken? 

Irgendwann muss ich unbedingt mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar mitmachen, ich bin nämlich nicht so der Held in Schotterkurven ... 

thx 4 support!


----------



## postosch (18. April 2009)

Hi Schwipschwap,
was ist denn an Deiner Gabel anders als bei der Standardgabel? Bringt das tunen bei 88 etwas?

Gruß, 
postosch


----------



## schwipschwap (18. April 2009)

Heya! 

Ich habe keinen Vergleich zu einer Standardgabel, da das meine erste Lefty ist und ich sie optimiert bekommen habe (Ich hab sozusagen direkt bei 88 mein Bike gekauft). Soweit ich weiß wird das Lagerspiel optimiert, damit die Gabel absolut leichtgängig und ohne Spiel  einfedert. Ich bin absolut begeistert von meiner optimierten Lefty, ich habe noch nie eine so genial ansprechende Gabel gefahren.
Desweiteren ist deine Gabel nochmal irgendwie Nummeriert und damit dann auch registriert, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das ein Vorteil ist. Und das schöne Dekor kommt auch drauf  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## postosch (18. April 2009)

...und der Federweg, bleibt der gleich??


----------



## schwipschwap (18. April 2009)

Ja, der bleibt gleich. Volle 130mm butterweicher Federweg


----------



## jek (18. April 2009)

Hi SchwipSchwap,

was hast du gezahlt dafür? War ja eine neue Gabel insofern "nur" tuning nötig. Oder war das beim Kaufpreis mit drin?


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## schwipschwap (18. April 2009)

Das war bei mir im Kaufpreis mit drin. 
Kostet glaube ich 140 â¬, wenn man seine Gabel einschickt, dann kann man sich aber sicher sein, dass die besser als je zuvor zurÃ¼ckkommt.
Kann man sich ja Ã¼berlegen, wenn man sowieso mal einen Service machen muss.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## postosch (19. April 2009)

Hi, habe mal noch ne Frage zur Federgabel (lefty). Wie oft schaut ihr denn unter den "boot" und fettet nach? Muss man dies nach jeder Fahrt tun?
Welches Fett kann man denn auf das Federelement schmieren?
Grüße


----------



## zakus (22. April 2009)

Ich hab zwar nur die 100er Lefty ELO aber ich hab da in 8 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal den Faltenbalg hochgezogen. Die Lefty war vor zwei oder drei Jahren erstmalig in der Wartung bei EightyAid und seither hab ich auch nix mehr dran gemacht.

Tolle Sorglosgabel wie ich finde.


Bzgl. dem Rize:
Ich war heute beim Händler ein Rize 4L mal probefahren. Nur über Straße und um den Block. 

Mir gefällt die Sitzposition. Für mich als F2000-Fahrer eine gelungene Mischung. Nicht zu kompakt aber auch nicht zu sehr gestreckt wie bei meinem jetzigen CD.

Lenkung aufgrund des Hirschgeweihs im ersten Moment ultra nervös, nach ein paar Metern Eingewöhnung aber top zu fahren. Evtl. würde ich den Lenker um 20mm kürzen.

130er Lefty macht erwartungsgemäß nen guten Job, soweit ich das bei der Probefahrt beurteilen konnte. Sie ist im Wiegetritt ungefähr soweit eingefedert wie meine 100er, von daher vermute ich sie um 7 bar. Läuft auch recht sauber und muß erstmal nicht zu 88 o.ä.

Im Wiegetritt wippfreier Hinterbau.

Optisch siehts live tatsächlich besser als auf den Fotos aus. Ihr habt recht  Die graue Gabelfarbe der Lefty geht auch. Hatte mir das schlimmer vorgestellt. Aber an der Zugverlegung muß man nochmal Hand anlegen.

Schweißnähte waren nicht perfekt, teilweise etwas buckelig und nicht schön sauber geschliffen......aber wayne, solange das alles hält.

Lackierung der weißen Farbe geht in Ordnung.

Gewicht lt. Hängewaage war ca. 12,8Kg im komplett unveränderten Serienzustand

Was mir jetzt nicht so gefallen hat, war, daß einerseits der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt nicht wippt (RP2 offen) aber beim Pedalieren im Sitzen der Hinterbau doch schaukelt und etwas einsackt.

Ist das bei euch auch so?
SAG vom Dämpfer war vielleicht geschätzte 10-15%, also für mich noch zu hart und nicht wirklich auf mich abgestimmt. Aber wie schaukelt der Hinterbau dann erst bei 20-30% SAG (und den Dämpfer soll man ja mit ca. 1/3 fahren)? 
Mit einem penibelst rundem Tritt kann man dem etwas entgegen wirken allerdings ist das im Gelände ja fast nicht zu schaffen.
Und seekrank wollte ich bei Flachetappen eigentlich auch nicht werden.

Könnt ihr mich bzgl. des Hinterbaus vielleicht etwas aufbauen? Oder ist das einfach ein Phänomen der (abgestützten) Eingelenker bzw. mehrgelenkte Eingelenker? (bitte jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg über die "Aufhängungsform")


Noch ne Frage bzgl. des Hinterbaus: wenn das Hinterrad in eine Senke fährt, sackt da der Hinterbau weg?

Das wäre mein erstes Fully, daher bitte etwas Nachsicht was die Unwissenheit bei beweglichen Hinterbauten angeht. Für mich ist das komplettes Neuland, vor allem aber auch, wie sich sowas in der Praxis fährt.


Sonst gefällt mir das Rize eigentlich sehr gut, auch das Angebot vom Händler war top.
Ich hab mich schon 10x umentschieden und komme immer wieder auf CD zurück. Bionicon Golden Willow, Specialized Enduro, Liteville 301, ... Da wird man doch gaga

So, genug Text jetzt, Meinungen und Erfahrungen bitte.

Danke schonmal 



P.S.: ACHTUNG FÜR ALLE CANNONDALE INTERESSIERTEN: lt. meinem Händler wird CD so ab Juni/Juli die Preise um ca. 10% erhöhen. Also wenn eine konkrete Überlegung ansteht, dann besser jetzt kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (22. April 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> Tolle Sorglosgabel wie ich finde.


Auf jeden Fall.  Solange der Faltenbalg nicht beschädigt ist braucht man so gut wie nix an der Gabel machen. 


Also wenn man den RP2 offen fährt wippt der Hinterbau auf jeden Fall. Benutzt man jedoch das ProPedal wippt da gar nichts mehr. Also ich spüre und sehe nichts, zumindest, wenn man sitzt.

Zur Senke - Mir ist an Senken noch nichts negatives aufgefallen. Sollte es ein "wegsacken" geben, dann eher unmerklich. 

Rundherum finde ich das Rize ein geniales Bike, ich war bei dem Preis am Anfang etwas skeptisch aber bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad! Für mich exakt das was ich haben wollte. Mann kann es gut sportlich fahren und es hat genug Federweg für alles außer DH / Freeride natürlich. Das Fahrwerk finde ich super. 
Alles in allem: Kauftipp! 


Grüße


----------



## zakus (22. April 2009)

Danke für deine aufbauende Antwort 

Ich hab das ProPedal bei der Probefahrt mal ausprobiert, da ist hinten Ruhe und der Dämpfer bewegt sich vielleicht noch 2-5mm


Wie funktioniert das mit dem ProPedal? Der RP2 ist ja "CD-tuned", also mit ner fixen Einstellung. Schalte ich das PP ein, macht der Dämpfer dann bei einem Downhill und harten Schlägen trotzdem auf oder bleibt der hart?


Hintergrund der Frage ist: ich hätte gerne eins für alles.
Quasi wie die Lefty, 1x auf den richtigen Druck aufpumpen und dann ne Gabel zum vergessen.
Ich fummel nicht gern bei jedem Hügelchen & Co. an irgendwas rum.

Wie oft nutzt du denn die ProPedal-Funktion?


----------



## DragonStyler (22. April 2009)

Der Dämpfer federt auch in der ProPedal Stellung das Setup ist aber deutlich straffer und, so ist es zumindest bei mir, wird aufgrund des strafferen Setups nicht der gesamte Federweg benutzt.


Ich fahre auf der Straße mit ProPedal, auf Forstautobahnen auch und auf Trails und "Bergrunter" fahre ich offen.


----------



## Calli Potter (22. April 2009)

> Mann kann es gut sportlich fahren und es hat genug Federweg für alles außer DH / Freeride natürlich.



Man kann es auch auf den heimischen DH Strecken auch nutzen, ist auch kein Problem  Man hat halt eben nur 140 Federweg (Fox) und darf dadurch keine so großen Sprünge machen 





Also links die nicht, aber rechts die geht (noch nicht getraut), weil sowas kann ja immer mal im Wald wo rumstehen


----------



## zakus (22. April 2009)

Ach der Calli, der Herr Nachbar. Hallo 
Ich glaub es wird mal Zeit, daß wir beide ne Runde drehen. 
EDIT wg. Calli-EDIT 
Die Rampen aufm Bild, wo isn das?

Vermutlich wird das bei mir als Hardtailfahrer dann darin enden, daß ich dauerhaft ProPedal eingeschaltet hab und nur bei Abfahrten den Dämpfer öffne.
So'n weicher Hinterbau fühlt sich immer an wie'n Schiss in die Unterhose


----------



## jek (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern mal ein Rize mit Standard-Setup d.h. original Vorbau und Lenker gefahren und war zuerst sehr begeistert mit welcher Sicherheit man auch sehr wurzelige Trails runterkommt.
Ich war dann allerdings etwas ernüchtert als ich zugegeben sehr technische und steile Auffahrten im Wald meistern wollte es aber nicht geschafft habe . Die Front fühlte sich schon sehr leicht an. Mit meinem Jekyll 1 kam ich da bislang meistens rauf. 
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Muss man sich einfach erst an ein anderes Rad gewöhnen? Kriegt man das mit einem anderen Vorbau und einem schmaleren Lenker hin? Liegt es an der Dämpfereinstellung, dass man bei 135mm Federweg einfach stärker wegsackt?
Wäre die Sache mit der Steigfähigkeit nicht gewesen, hätte ich beim Abgeben des Testrades sofort die Bestellung aufgegeben.
Ich hoffe ihr habt Argumente meine Bedenken zu zerstreuen.
Grundsätzlich halte ich das Rize nämlich für ein extrem gelungenes Rad, zumal es sich beim Fahren viel leichter anfühlt als es tatsächlich ist.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Calli Potter (22. April 2009)

Also ich bin vor meinem Rize 4 ein Cannondale M600 gefahren. Da gab es sowas wie Federweg noch nicht so richtig 

Als ich dann letztes Jahr dann wieder intensiver mim Biken angefangen habe , habe ich mich beim Kauf eines Fullys doch wieder für ein Cannondale entschieden und mein Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir auch ein gutes Angebot gemacht. So bin ich dann beim Cannondale geblieben.

Jetzt aber wieder zum Bike selber  du musst dich halt einfach an das neue Bike dran gewöhnen und auch wissen wie du es zu fahren hast. Jedes Bike ist anders, weil jedes Bike ganz andere Geometrien hat.

Ich persönlich komme mit dem Bike super zurecht und bin auch froh das ich es mir geholt habe.

Das einzigste was ich jetzt noch wechseln werde ist am Ende des Jahres evtl ein paar bessere und aggressivere Bremsen für mich


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (22. April 2009)

da gebe ich dir recht, is schon federleicht alles da vorne...!
es verlangt jedoch nur nach en bissl gewohnheit, aufm sattel etwas weiter nach vorne und dann (hab den satz letztens gelesen und fand ihn super) einfach im lenker festbeißen ;-)!


----------



## schwipschwap (22. April 2009)

Zu Propedal: Wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich nicht genau. Er kann noch federn und fängt auch "schläge" ab, ist aber nicht mehr "weich". 
Ich nutze ProPedal eigentlich immer wenn ich trete, außer in Kletterpassagen. Sobald es richtig "holprig" wird oder ich zur Abfahrt ansetze schalte ich um und dann kann die Post abgehen  

Hm. Man muss bei Kletterpassagen sein Gewicht schon ein wenig mehr nach vorne nehmen, sonst Steigt es recht leicht. V.A. weil ich jetzt einen etwas höheren Vorbau (20°) zu Testzwecken montiert habe. Aber mann kann sich wenns ganz extrem wird auch einen - 5° Vorbau besorgen, dann müsste es besser gehen. 
Ich denke das ist einfach eine Gewöhnungssache. Ich bin leider sehr schlecht in Kletterpassagen, also weiß ich nicht so wirklich was man hochkommt wenn mans draufhat - aber ich übe fleißig. 
Der breite Lenker hat mich am Anfang etwas irritiert, aber ich finds jetzt richtig gut so! 

@ Calli : Geile Rampe! Sowas kenne ich in der Umgebung leider gar nicht, wobei ich zugeben muss dass selbst die kleine ein gutes Stück zu groß für mich ist ... 

Grüße


----------



## canno-range (23. April 2009)

> Was mir jetzt nicht so gefallen hat, war, daß einerseits der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt nicht wippt (RP2 offen) aber beim Pedalieren im Sitzen der Hinterbau doch schaukelt und etwas einsackt.
> 
> Ist das bei euch auch so?
> SAG vom Dämpfer war vielleicht geschätzte 10-15%, also für mich noch zu hart und nicht wirklich auf mich abgestimmt. Aber wie schaukelt der Hinterbau dann erst bei 20-30% SAG (und den Dämpfer soll man ja mit ca. 1/3 fahren)?
> ...



Ich bin noch kein Fully gefahren, bei dem sich der Hinterbau nicht bewegt hätte. Wenn man vorher nur Hardtail gefahren ist, ist das erst mal sehr ungewohnt. Ich finde aber, dass man sich sehr schnell an die Bewegung gewöhnt und sie dann eigentlich kam noch wahrnimmt. Das PP nutze ich wirklich nur, wenn ich auf glatter Strecke (Asphalt, Forstautobahn) bergauf fahre und die Lefty blockiere. Alles andere fahre ich in der offenen Einstellung, weil der Dämpfer wirklich sehr viel besser anspricht und dann alles ausbügelt. 
Das Rize ist ja schließlich auch kein Renngerät (obwohl man damit sicher prima fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere Marathons fahren kann), sondern eher eine Spaßmaschine, zumindest sehe ich das so. 




jek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gestern mal ein Rize mit Standard-Setup d.h. original Vorbau und Lenker gefahren und war zuerst sehr begeistert mit welcher Sicherheit man auch sehr wurzelige Trails runterkommt.
> Ich war dann allerdings etwas ernüchtert als ich zugegeben sehr technische und steile Auffahrten im Wald meistern wollte es aber nicht geschafft habe . Die Front fühlte sich schon sehr leicht an. Mit meinem Jekyll 1 kam ich da bislang meistens rauf.
> ...



Hallo, 

auch ich musste mich erst mal etwas an das Rize gewöhnen, aber zwischenzeitlich ist es mein absolutes Lieblingsbike. Schon erstaunlich, was man damit in Trails für ein Tempo erreichen kann. Bin kürzlich mit einem Freund, der Hardtail fährt, eine Tour gefahren und er hat staunened festgestellt, dass er selbst auf ebenen oder leicht ansteigenden Trails mit Wurzeln und Ähnlichem keine Chance hat, am Hinterrad zu bleiben, da er ständig aus dem Sattel muss, während ich alles im Sitzen fahren kann. 
Bei sehr steilen Anstiegen braucht man aber in der Tat Gewöhnung und es gibt sicher Bikes, die bergauf mehr möglich machen. Das ist halt der Kompromiss, den man eingehen muss.
Wenn es sehr steil bergauf geht und man die Federung vorne nicht braucht, lässt sich die Lefty übrigens im eingefederten Zustand blockieren.
Einfach einfedern und dann die Blockierung einschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

hallo zusammen. bin neu im forum und hab hier ein paar anfängerfragen zu der lefty max TPC 140mm, um eine kaufentscheidung zu treffen. hab das forum auch schon durchsucht und nichts gefunden. Ich fahre zur zeit ein jekyll mit ner fatty und will umsteigen. wenn ichs richtig sehe, ist diese gabel nicht verriegelbar. entstehen daduch beim bergauf große nachteile? wie doll wippt sie? hab die gabel von nem bekannten angeboten bekommen. sind 350  in ordnung inkl. laufrad (dt swiss fr 6.1d), steuersatz und vorbau? vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## canno-range (23. April 2009)

Stimmt, die Lefty Max TPC ist nicht blockierbar und da sie mit ihrer Stahlfeder sehr fein anspricht, wippt sie schon ordentlich beim Bergauffahren im Wiegetritt. Das dürfte beim Umstieg von ner Fatty schon recht gewöhnungbedürftig sein. 

Der Preis ist absolut okay, sofern die Teile alle in einem passablen Zustand sind, wobei man die Lefty wohl kaum irreparabel beschädigen kann.


----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

die frage die sich da stellt, lohnt es sich auf die lefty umzusteigen, oder sollte ich es zu gunsten besserer kletterfähigkeit der fatty lieber lassen?


----------



## canno-range (23. April 2009)

Was soll man da raten? Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Welten. Du verdoppelst mal eben fast den Federweg. Da musst Du wissen, ob Dir das gefällt und Du die Bergabperformance verbessern willst oder den Schwerpunkt eher auf Bergauf legst. Die Geometrie wird sich vermutlich auch etwas verändern, da die Lefty wohl mehr Einbauhöhe hat (keine Ahnung wieviel genau). 

Hast Du das Jekyll aus der ersten oder der zweiten Generation? Die ersten Jekylls hatten ca. 110 mm Federweg hinten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die zweiten hatten hinten sogar über 130 mm. Da würde dann ne Lefty Max eigentlich gut passen.


----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

ich hab eins aus der 2. generation. tja, schwierige entscheidung. das problem ist, dass sich mein bergauf-, bergabfahren so ziemlich die waage hält und ich angst habe, dass mir beim bergauf kraft durchs wippen verloren geht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. April 2009)

Hm, verstehe im Moment nicht so recht, wo das Wipp-Problem beim Rize liegen soll. Bei mir wippt gar nichts in der Pro Pedal Einstellung. Höre ich auch immer wieder von Mitbikern, die hinter mir fahren und sagen: "Bei dir wippt ja gar nichts". Und ich selbst spüre beim Bergauffahren höchstens hier und da mal eine minimale Bewegung unter meinem Hintern.
Ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen: das Rize ist die reinste Trailgranate.


----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

hilfst du mir kurz auf die sprünge: what the **** ist die pro pedal einstellung? danke


----------



## canno-range (23. April 2009)

Ich finde auch nicht, dass da großartig was wippt beim Rize, aber man sieht schon immer etwas Bewegung im Hinterbau, allerdings überhaupt nicht störend, wie ich finde. Ich fahr aber, wie gesagt, auch fast immer im offenen Modus, also ohne Pro Pedal. 

@ jannemann47:
Bei Pro Pedal wird die Dämpferdruckstufe erhöht. Dadurch spricht der Dämpfer erst bei größeren Schlägen an, insbesondere niederfrequente Schwingungen durch das Pedalieren regen die Federung nicht an.


----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

@ canno-range

danke für die aufklärung. kannst du mir noch einen tip wegen der lefty max geben. ich bin einfach hin und her gerissen, ob ich nun kaufen soll oder nicht. ich hab nix gegen ein leichtes wippen beim bergauf, aber ich will auch nicht das zu viel kraft verloren geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (23. April 2009)

Das mit dem Tipp ist schwierig, dazu kenne ich Deine Vorlieben zu wenig. 
Ich denke, dass die Kombination Jekyll (135mm Federweg) mit Fatty (knappe 80 mm Federweg) unharmonisch ist. Da würde eine Lefty Max schon besser passen. 
Was aber auch zu bedenken ist: Der Tausch gegen die Lefty mit dem beschriebenen Laufrad bringt sicher ein Kilo Mehrgewicht ans Rad. Wahrscheinlich wird die vordere Bremsleitung zu kurz sein, die müsste gegen eine längere getauscht werden. Je nachdem, was für einen Lenker Du bisher fährst, wäre da eventuell auch ein Tausch sinnvoll. Lefty Max mit schmalem Lenker macht mMn nicht so viel Sinn. 

Du müsstest das halt mal probefahren, wenn es möglich ist. Versuch macht kluch


----------



## jannemann47 (23. April 2009)

danke erstmal. ich fahre bereits einen recht breiten lenker. die bremsleitung ist auch kein riesen problem. naja, ich werde noch einmal gründlich in mich gehen. mein hauptproblem bleibt die ungewissheit wie kletterfähig das rad bleibt. ich fahre häufig touren in denen es auf und ab geht (sauerland, eifel). und da darf die bergauf-performance nicht zu sehr leiden, bin nämlich kein konditionswunder. deshalb meine bedenken. was die gabel bergab kann, davon bin ich absolut überzeugt, ganz zu schweigen von der optik.


----------



## Boba_Fett (23. April 2009)

jannemann47 schrieb:


> danke erstmal. ich fahre bereits einen recht breiten lenker. die bremsleitung ist auch kein riesen problem. naja, ich werde noch einmal gründlich in mich gehen. mein hauptproblem bleibt die ungewissheit wie kletterfähig das rad bleibt. ich fahre häufig touren in denen es auf und ab geht (sauerland, eifel). und da darf die bergauf-performance nicht zu sehr leiden, bin nämlich kein konditionswunder. deshalb meine bedenken. was die gabel bergab kann, davon bin ich absolut überzeugt, ganz zu schweigen von der optik.


 
für die Knete gehst du ja kein großes Risiko ein,wenns nicht gefällt
verkaufst du die Gabel wieder!
fahre die TPC 140 am Prophet,ist ne geile "Trailgabel",bügelt einiges weg und spricht sehr gut an...wippt allerdings
bergauf...


----------



## schwipschwap (23. April 2009)

Ist die Max 140 TPC  vom Federverhalten genauso wie die neue Max130 mit der SoloAir? Dann wippt die sogar ziemlich stark beim Bergauffahren. Ich fahre eine Max 130 PBR - Die wippt Bergauf auf jeden Fall zu stark, als dass die Performance nicht darunter leiden könnte. 
Informier dich welchen Preis du für die Lefty noch bekommen würdest beim verkaufen (z.B. auf ebay in der erweiterten Suche den Haken "beendete Angebote"), und wenn du genug bekommst -> Ranbauen, ausprobieren.
Vllt. findest du ja irgendwo auch eine günstige mit PBR. 
Also ich persönlich blockiere die Gabel, wenn ich einen Berg zügig hochfahren will. Und ich bin kein wirklich performanceorientierter Fahrer. 

Grüße


----------



## Furby87 (23. April 2009)

Meine lefty wippt wenig wenn ich einen berg hochfahre 

ich fahre die max carbon spv


allerdings kann ich sie auch nicht blockieren ich habe diese funktion bis jetzt auch noch nicht vermisst, wenn ich da an meine alte tora denke ^^ die musste ich immer feststellen.


----------



## baltes21 (24. April 2009)

Hi,
ich hatte mal ne lefty max fluid flow ( war eine stufe unter der tpc angeordnet), diese konnte auch nicht blockiert werden, was ich persönlich gemacht habe war am Berg die Zugstufe etwas zu erhöhen (ich weis es ist die ausfedergeschwindigkeit). 

Hat ganz gut geholfen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jannemann47 (24. April 2009)

so, vielen dank erstmal für die ganzen antworten. hab mich jetzt eigentlich für den kauf entschieden. mein problem ist jetzt noch: hab ich an meinem jekyll 2000 sl aus 2002 einen steuersatz von 1,5 oder 1,8 zoll verbaut? hab leider keine schieblehre da und im netz find ich einfach nix gescheites. und wenn ich einen 1,8 zoll habe, bekomme ich dann mit hilfe eines 
adapters eine fatty mit 1,5 zoll eingebaut?


----------



## jek (24. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

@ canno-range, vielen Danke für die Antworten zum Steigverhalten des Rize.
Meinst du mit Änderung Vorbau- Lenker ist das in den Griff zu kriegen?
Der Händler meines Vertrauens mein ja. Das Rize würde dadurch einen anderern Charakter kriegen.
Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand probiert.
Wenn nicht werde ich mich denke ich ziehmlich ärgern, wenn ich Anstiege, die ich bislang hochgekommen bin, nicht mehr schaffe.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Evo_5 (25. April 2009)

@jannemann47

Sagtest Du nicht , Du fährst bereits eine Fatty ?  
Dann paßt der Steuersatz .
Einfach Fatty raus und Lefty rein -> fertig !  

Falls Du doch einen Cannondale-Steuersatz brauchst ,
ich habe noch welche !
Einfach kurz melden !

Bis denne ,

  Evo 5


----------



## s_kell (25. April 2009)

Bin grad über "Steam"´s Fotoalbum gestoßen http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/4/2/9/_/medium/rize.JPG?0 und frag mich grad wie die Lefty Speed mit den 130mm des Rize harmoniert. In naher Zukunft steig ich ja 100% auch auf ne Lefty um,und wenn ich mein bisheriges Fahrverhalten mit der Revelation so vergleiche (fahre fast immer auf 125mm abgesenkt,bergauf alles auf 110mm,nur ganz steiles auf max 140mm offen) könnte mir das eventuell auch gefallen.

Hat da noch wer erfahrungen mit? Also Lefty Speed Carbon vs. Lefty Max Carbon am Rize?


----------



## Calli Potter (25. April 2009)

Ich bin sogar am überlegen mir evtl irgendwann einmal ne Fox 36 RLC einzubauen wenn ich mal sehe was ich so fahre 

Das wäre evtl auch was cooles ein Rize zum Moto umzubauen.

Gewicht liegt halt bei mir z.Z bei 13,5 km, also ein Enduro sozusagen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. April 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Hat da noch wer erfahrungen mit? Also Lefty Speed Carbon vs. Lefty Max Carbon am Rize?



Fahre mein Rize Carbon (Größe L) von Anfang an sehr sportlich mit einer 110er Lefty Speed Carbon. Grund: mich störte einfach die fehlende Absenkbarkeit bei der Lefty Max. Der nun etwas steilere Lenkwinkel hat meiner Ansicht nach keine besonderen negativen Auswirkungen. Das Rize ist nämlich dennoch an der Front sehr laufruhig und keineswegs nervös, auch nicht bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Mit der 110er Lefty ist das Rize dann nicht nur ein geniales Trailbike, sondern auch eine richtige Marathonfeile. Meine Empfehlung daher ganz klar: 110er Lefty Speed Carbon. Mein Rad bringt mit der 110er Lefty, der SL Carbon Kurbel, Sram X.0 Gripshift/Schaltwerk und XTR Umwerfer/Kassette sowie einem leichten DT Swiss 1450 Laufradsatz keine 11 kg auf die Waage!


----------



## zakus (25. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Fahre mein Rize Carbon (GrÃ¶Ãe L) von Anfang an sehr sportlich mit einer 110er Lefty Speed Carbon. Grund: mich stÃ¶rte einfach die fehlende Absenkbarkeit bei der Lefty Max. Der nun etwas steilere Lenkwinkel hat meiner Ansicht nach keine besonderen negativen Auswirkungen. Das Rize ist nÃ¤mlich dennoch an der Front sehr laufruhig und keineswegs nervÃ¶s, auch nicht bei hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeiten. Mit der 110er Lefty ist das Rize dann nicht nur ein geniales Trailbike, sondern auch eine richtige Marathonfeile. Meine Empfehlung daher ganz klar: 110er Lefty Speed Carbon. Mein Rad bringt mit der 110er Lefty, der SL Carbon Kurbel, Sram X.0 Gripshift/Schaltwerk und XTR Umwerfer/Kassette sowie einem leichten DT Swiss 1450 Laufradsatz keine 11 kg auf die Waage!



Nur hat das dann auch alles Ã¼ber 4.000â¬ gekostet 
Is ja nich jeder bereit soviel Geld in ein Bike zu investieren 
Hatte auch lange mit dem Rize 2 gehadert. Angebot fÃ¼r 4.400â¬ war verlockend. Aber da es nun das Rize 4L gibt (DANKE CD  ) das 2.500â¬ billiger ist (Listenpreise), ist das fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich sehr attraktiv.

Aber schon schick, wie weit das Bike im Gewicht noch runtergeht.
Wenn ich spÃ¤ter so bei ca. 12Kg lande bzw. vielleicht gerade so noch die 11 vorne stehen habe, wÃ¤re das Ã¤uÃerst zufriedenstellend (und gleichzeitig auch noch leichter als mein derzeitiges F2000 )


----------



## schwipschwap (25. April 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Das wäre evtl auch was cooles ein Rize zum Moto umzubauen.



Da müsstest du bis auf den Antrieb halt ungefähr alles umbauen? Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer, vorderes Laufrad - zumindest die Nabe wenn du Lefty fährst. Besser gleich ein Moto kaufen, oder!?

Das letzte verbleibende Manko der Lefty MAX ist die fehlende Absenkbarkeit, die eigentlich alle anderen Gabeln dieser Klasse bietet. Ab und zu nervt mich das auch ein bisschen. Aber eigentlich hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Wüsste trotzdem mal gerne, warum eine Absenkmöglichkeit nicht integriert ist. 

Aber kleine andere Frage: Mein VR rutscht mir zu leicht weg in der Kurve. Ich hab das bis jetzt meinen höheren Vorbau geschoben. Wenn ich die Zugstufe verringere, also die Gabel langsamer ausfedert, bekomme ich dann einen verbesserten Kurvengrip?

Grüße


----------



## Boba_Fett (25. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Mein VR rutscht mir zu leicht weg in der Kurve....bekomme ich dann einen verbesserten Kurvengrip?
> Grüße


 
könnte am Nobby Nic liegen!? 

(evtl. mal was von Maxxis probieren,Minion F 2,35 falt oder Larsen TT 2,35 falt)


----------



## schwipschwap (25. April 2009)

Wirklich? Der Nobby Nic soll doch eigentlihc einen sehr guten Grip haben!?
Ich probiers nochmal mit der Zugstufe und wenn das nicht hinhaut besorge ich mir mal einen neuen Reifen. 
Thx !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (25. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Wirklich? Der Nobby Nic soll doch eigentlihc einen sehr guten Grip haben!?
> Ich probiers nochmal mit der Zugstufe und wenn das nicht hinhaut besorge ich mir mal einen neuen Reifen.
> Thx !


 
bin den Nobby Nic mal am Rize 5 gefahren,finde den Minion F vom Grip
her wesentlich besser,hat allerdings einen höheren Rollwiderstand und
"schmeißt" mehr Steine/Geröll/Schotter ans Unterrohr > Schutzfolie
aufkleben...


----------



## jek (25. April 2009)

Hallo SchwippSchwapp,

ich tippe auch mal auf Nobby Nic, bin mit dem auf meinem Jekyll auch ein paar mal übelst über das Vorderrad weggerutscht und entsprechend unsanft gelandet. War froh als er endlich abgefahren war. Maxxis Ardent verhält sich da wesentlich sicherer. Aber auch neuer fat Albert soll gut sein. 
Könntest du übrigens mal ein Bilde von deinem Rize einstellen auf dem man die Seite mit der Lefty sieht? Finde den 88 Aufkleber zum schwarzen Rize nämlich sehr gelungen. Leider sieht man in deinem Fotoalbum das ad nur von der anderen Seite.
Danke.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Calli Potter (27. April 2009)

Am besten ist dann Reifenwechsel auf Fat Alberts vorzunehmen. Habe den Schritt auch gemacht und bin super zufrieden mit den Reifen. 

In meinen Augen gehört an das Rize keine Nörgelnder Norbert (NN) sondern ein Fat Albert da dieser Reifen eher fürs Rize und sein Aufgabengebiet gemacht worden ist.

Hol dir aber gleich dann schlauchlose Reifen


----------



## canno-range (27. April 2009)

jek schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> @ canno-range, vielen Danke für die Antworten zum Steigverhalten des Rize.
> Meinst du mit Änderung Vorbau- Lenker ist das in den Griff zu kriegen?
> ...



Hallo, 

gestern bin ich mit dem Rize die CTF in Essen Steele gefahren. Da gibt es teilweise Anstiege mit über 20%. Ist mit meinem Rad alles gut fahrbar gewesen. Ich vermisse da weder eine Absernkung noch habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Vorderbau zu leicht wird. Ich fahre einen 100er Vorbau mit +5 Grad und einen Syntace Low Riser Carbon. In dieser Konstellation habe ich weder an Anstiegen noch bei Abfahrten irgendwelche Probleme. Das Rize ist super zu kontrollieren und fährt sich absolut genial. Ich bin vorher noch kein Rad gefahren, auf dem ich mich so wohl gefühlt habe. 

Also von meiner Seite gibt es keine Bedenken, dass man mit dem Rize in Anstiegen limitiert ist. Man muss halt etwas auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen, dann hat man keine Probleme. 



> Aber kleine andere Frage: Mein VR rutscht mir zu leicht weg in der Kurve. Ich hab das bis jetzt meinen höheren Vorbau geschoben. Wenn ich die Zugstufe verringere, also die Gabel langsamer ausfedert, bekomme ich dann einen verbesserten Kurvengrip?



Mit der Zugstufenverstellung wird da wenig zu machen sein, schon gar nicht, wenn Du die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit verringerst. Umgekehrt würde das schon eher Sinn machen, denn bei verrringerter Ausfedergeschwindigkeit müsste sich nach Stößen der Kontakt zum Boden eher verschlechtern. 
Ich vermute mal, dass Du mit deutlich zu viel Luftdruck unterwegs bist. Verringere einfach mal den Reifendruck und finde für Dich heraus, was noch gut fahrbar ist, ohne dass sich ein schwammiges Gefühl in der Kurve ergibt. 2 Bar sollten im Normalfall absolut ausreichend sein. 
Und ja, in Kurven ist der NN wohl wirklich nicht so gut, wie er immer angepriesen wird. Ich werde nach vielen Meinungen, die ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe, auch mal Maxxis Reifen versuchen. Welchen ich nehme, weiß ich noch nicht. Muss jetzt erst mal die NNs runterfahren.


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. April 2009)

moin moin !  habe  auf meien bike MKS drauf ..fahre diese mit der kombi 2bar vorne und 2,5 bar hinten ,für so schwere broken (Ü100)wie mich völlig ausreichend*gg*  da geht bei der U100 fraktion sicher noch was nach unten was die drücke angeht. mein kumpel hat in sein bike  an die 3 bar reingeschoben , was meiner bescheidenen meinung  zuviel fürn U 100 is *staun* naja quittung hat er dann auf der tour bekommen :-( langelegt aufn schotter uphill:-(  gruß bikefun


----------



## Calli Potter (27. April 2009)

fahre vorne 1,9 bar und hinten 1,9 bar. Das ist bei 71kg gerade richtig. Alles mehr oder weniger kostet Körner bei mir


----------



## schwipschwap (27. April 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Mit der Zugstufenverstellung wird da wenig zu machen sein, schon gar nicht, wenn Du die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit verringerst. Umgekehrt würde das schon eher Sinn machen, denn bei verrringerter Ausfedergeschwindigkeit müsste sich nach Stößen der Kontakt zum Boden eher verschlechtern.



Hm, ich hatte mir eben überlegt, wenn die Gabel langsamer ausfedert, drückt sie nicht noch zusätzlich ins Kurvenäußere. Aber eigentlich kann das sowieso nicht ganz stimmen, sonst hätte ich ja mit einer Starrgabel besseren Kurvengrip, was ja irgendwie auch nicht ist. 



canno-range schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass Du mit deutlich zu viel Luftdruck unterwegs bist.


 Das kann gut sein. Ich bin mit knapp unter 3 bar unterwegs. Alles klar, den werde ich mal reduzieren. Leider steigt dann auch der Rollwiederstand. Hier in der Gegend sind viele Streckenabschnitte leider auch Asphalt, und da schlaucht ein hoher Rollwiderstand ziemlich.

Sobald die NNs runter sind werde ich mal die Fat Alberts probieren. 

Die Tubeless? Also da bin ich noch etwas skeptisch. Ich hab mir in den letzten zwei Wochen unglücklicherweise zweimal einen Plattfuß gefahren. Wie schaut das bei Tubeless aus? Flicken is nich, oder? Durchstiche heißt dann neuer Reifen oder Pannenspray? Geht das mit den Mavic XM317? 

@jek : Bilder sind im Album. Sry das es solange gedauert hat!

Grüße


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte mir eben überlegt, wenn die Gabel langsamer ausfedert, drückt sie nicht noch zusätzlich ins Kurvenäußere. Aber eigentlich kann das sowieso nicht ganz stimmen, sonst hätte ich ja mit einer Starrgabel besseren Kurvengrip, was ja irgendwie auch nicht ist.
> 
> 
> Das kann gut sein. Ich bin mit knapp unter 3 bar unterwegs. Alles klar, den werde ich mal reduzieren. Leider steigt dann auch der Rollwiederstand. Hier in der Gegend sind viele Streckenabschnitte leider auch Asphalt, und da schlaucht ein hoher Rollwiderstand ziemlich.
> ...



ich fahr es mit alberts und xm317 ohne probleme...
gestern gefühlte 20 durchschläge gehabt und keinen platten


----------



## schwipschwap (27. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich fahr es mit alberts und xm317 ohne probleme...
> gestern gefühlte 20 durchschläge gehabt und keinen platten



Durchschläge? Hm, ja das kann ich mir bei schlauchlose Reifen gut vorstellen (dass sie halten). Aber wie ist das bei Durchstichen? Also z.B. wie vor 2 Tagen ein kleiner fieser Dorn aus einem Gebüsch hat sich duch meinen NN gebohrt und meinen Schlauch punktiert. Wie schaut sowas bei schlauchlosen Reifen aus? Kann ich dann den ganzen Reifen wegschmeißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (27. April 2009)

also Dornenstiche werden normal dadurch abgedichtet.

Ich nutze no tubes Milch, ich schatze Stiche zwischen 1-2 mm werden abgedichtet.
Fährt mann durch Dornen, dann zischt es eine Zeit etwas und dann ist es dicht.


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2009)

ich habe schon jahre keinen durchstich mehr am mtb gehabt


----------



## schwipschwap (27. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich habe schon jahre keinen durchstich mehr am mtb gehabt



Ich zwei Stück in den letzten zwei Wochen. Einmal eine art "Draht" der sich durch die Seite gebohrt hat und einen Dorn. 

Fand ich Sch***. 

Lohnt sich das "DoubleDefense" von Schwalbe?

Grüße


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (28. April 2009)

wat is denn double defense?

is dat noch ne steigerung zum snake skin, oder reden wir vom gleichen system?

gruß


----------



## Calli Potter (28. April 2009)

Also bei mir an den FA ist das dran und ich habe damit keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Spacer (28. April 2009)

Snake Skin ist die Seitenwandverstärkung gegen aufschlitzen, bei Double Defense gehört noch eine Extralage WasAuchImmerGummiCompound unter der Lauffläche gegen Durchstiche dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (28. April 2009)

Spacer schrieb:


> Snake Skin ist die Seitenwandverstärkung gegen aufschlitzen, bei Double Defense gehört noch eine Extralage WasAuchImmerGummiCompound unter der Lauffläche gegen Durchstiche dazu.



Genau  

Sinnvoll oder Überflüssig bei Tubeless? Mit Schlauch macht DoubleDefense und Snakeskin eigentlich sinn (zumindest Theoretisch).


----------



## Calli Potter (28. April 2009)

Wie sind denn die Avid Elixir Bremsen am Rize?? Habe bei mir noch die Juciy drauf und bin am überlegen ob ich evtl am Ende des Jahres evtl auf die Avid Elixir  umsteigen soll??? Also wollte mir dann schon die in Carbon holen.


----------



## dkc-live (28. April 2009)

ich fahr nur snakeskin da die lauffläche durch die milch gedichtet wird. so spar ich nochmal 100 gramm zum schlauchpendant. doubledefense sind 50 gramm schwerer pro reifen als snakeskin


----------



## zakus (28. April 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich nen 45° oder 90° Adapter für die Bremsleitung der HR-Bremse schöner zu verlegen?!







Das sieht irgendwie doof aus 

An der Zugverlegung allgemein muß man wohl noch etwas arbeiten?!?
Wie habt ihr die Scheuerstellen "entschärft"? Tape drauf und gut? Oder irgendwelche Fixierungen?


----------



## schwipschwap (28. April 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Avid Elixir Bremsen am Rize?? Habe bei mir noch die Juciy drauf und bin am überlegen ob ich evtl am Ende des Jahres evtl auf die Avid Elixir  umsteigen soll??? Also wollte mir dann schon die in Carbon holen.



Die sind sehr gut. Packen richtig zu mit vorne 180 und hinten 160mm. Sind sehr gut dosierbar, Griffweitenverstellund ist gut, aber ich muss sie schon sehr weit "rausstellen" obwohl ich recht kleine Hände habe. 
Aber ich hab die "normalen" .. Keine Carbon. 

Zwei Mal Contra: 
- Sie quietschen (nass und trocken - es ist die hölle!)
- Das Dekor / der Aufdruck lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen, was zwar technisch egal aber optisch einfach nur beschissen ist. 

Ich hab leider keinen direkten Vergleich zu Juicy 5, aber sie sind wesentlich besser als shimano xt (180/180)


----------



## mitcho (28. April 2009)

Zum Thema Avid Elixir --> hab schon einiges getestet (Hayes El Camino und Formula Oro Puro bzw. The One) und bin mit den Elixir sehr zufrieden. Was mich richtig nervt, sind die Scheiben. Die quitschen egal bei welchem Wetter, scheinen auch leicht verzogen zu sein - schleifen nicht aber beim bremsen merkt man es dann.
Hat den jemand Erfahrungen mit der Elixir und anderen Scheiben (Hayes, Formula)?


----------



## zakus (28. April 2009)

Hayes dürften doch eigentlich nicht passen? Das sind doch 180er Scheiben, die Avids haben aber 185er.

Im Bremsen-Forum wird gegen das Quietschen auf organische Beläge gewechselt.
Die Geräusche kämen von den Sinterbelägen.

Ansonsten überlege ich, sofern ich das Rize kaufe, die Elixir gegen was anderes zu tauschen.....nur was *grübel*

EDIT:
Was den Lack der Avids angeht, da kann man doch sicher den Pulverbeschichter mal beauftragen.
Sowas sollte für'n Fuffi über die Bühne gehen.
Oder eben selber lackieren. Is ja nich so schwer.


----------



## mitcho (28. April 2009)

Ich liebäugle mit der Formula R1 - hab aber noch keine Möglichkeit zum testen gehabt. Die Breaks sollten zumindest nicht schwerer als die Elixir sein.


----------



## Calli Potter (28. April 2009)

Also bei meinen Juicy hat das auch lange gedauert bis die mal eingefahren waren, aber ich meine immer noch das meine Hinterradbremse nicht so dolle geht wie sie eigentlich gehen sollte??? Naja, am Ende des Jahres kommt was neues drauf. Also Elexir oder doch die Code


----------



## schwipschwap (28. April 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Was den Lack der Avids angeht, da kann man doch sicher den Pulverbeschichter mal beauftragen.
> Sowas sollte für'n Fuffi über die Bühne gehen.
> Oder eben selber lackieren. Is ja nich so schwer.



Es geht nicht der Lack ab, es geht der Schriftzug auf dem (silbernen) Lack.

Also wenn der richtige Lack abgehen würde, würde ich mich trotzdem beschweren. Und ganz sicher nicht meine Bremse zum Pulverbeschichter geben oder selbst rumlacken. Bei nagelneuen Bremsen wäre das ein Garantiefall.

Organische Beläge? Holzklötzchen?
Mal meinen Dealer fragen ... 
Hab auch schon irgendwas gelesen in der Richtung andere Scheibe installieren. Beläger klingt aber weniger aufwändig. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer (29. April 2009)

Stimmt genau.

Bremsen tun sie super, aber quietschen. Bei Trockenheit noch OK, bei Nässe echt ätzend.

Gegen das unrunde Gefühl beim Bremsen hilft nur Scheibe tauschen.
Hatte ich auch schon bei Shimanos. Ist entweder ein Schlag drin oder es sind ganz minimale Fertigunstoleranzen. Normalerweise aber der Schlag. Wie eine Acht bei Felgenbremsen:kotz: halt.

Weiß einer ob Kool-Stop Beläge gegen das Geräusch helfen?


----------



## zakus (29. April 2009)

Was mir grad einfällt, hat jemand von euch am Rize schonmal ne Kettenführung angebracht?

Gibts da was passendes?

Mein F2000 sieht dank Chainsuck ziemlich übel aus. Das würde ich dem Rize gerne ersparen.


----------



## Steam (29. April 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Bin grad über "Steam"´s Fotoalbum gestoßen http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/4/2/9/_/medium/rize.JPG?0 und frag mich grad wie die Lefty Speed mit den 130mm des Rize harmoniert. In naher Zukunft steig ich ja 100% auch auf ne Lefty um,und wenn ich mein bisheriges Fahrverhalten mit der Revelation so vergleiche (fahre fast immer auf 125mm abgesenkt,bergauf alles auf 110mm,nur ganz steiles auf max 140mm offen) könnte mir das eventuell auch gefallen.
> 
> Hat da noch wer erfahrungen mit? Also Lefty Speed Carbon vs. Lefty Max Carbon am Rize?



hi s_kell, war eigentlich eine "Notlösung" mein Händler hatte keine 130 Lefty als ich mein Rize zusammengestellt habe. Da ich keine andere Gabel als eine Lefty an mein Rize montieren wollte, blieb als alternative die SPEED.
Was soll ich sagen die Speed ist immer noch drauf . Komme super zurecht und brauch nix fummeln und die Geometrie kommt mir entgegen da ich jahrelang ein "F" gefahren bin. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein wenig Input zur 130 Max
Gruß Steam


----------



## Steam (29. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Da müsstest du bis auf den Antrieb halt ungefähr alles umbauen? Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer, vorderes Laufrad - zumindest die Nabe wenn du Lefty fährst. Besser gleich ein Moto kaufen, oder!?
> 
> Das letzte verbleibende Manko der Lefty MAX ist die fehlende Absenkbarkeit, die eigentlich alle anderen Gabeln dieser Klasse bietet. Ab und zu nervt mich das auch ein bisschen. Aber eigentlich hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Wüsste trotzdem mal gerne, warum eine Absenkmöglichkeit nicht integriert ist.
> 
> ...



Hi, kann mich meinen RIZE Rider Kollegen nur anschließen, hab den Nobby vorne auch vom Rad verbannt ... !!hatte auch dieses komische Gefühl beim Kurven fahren. Fahre aktuell vorne den `09 Fat Albert in 2,4 auf einer XM 819 Disc und hinten den 2,25 Nobby ebenfalls auf einer XM 819 Disc, komme damit bestens zurecht. Werde aber, wen der Norbert runter ist, hinten eventuell einen 2,25 Fat Albert drauf basteln


----------



## Calli Potter (30. April 2009)

Wenn du hinten auch den FA draufmachst und dann bei feuchtem Wetter fährst kannst du dich ein bissel mehr austoben als mit dem Nörgelten Norbert


----------



## Steam (30. April 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wenn du hinten auch den FA draufmachst und dann bei feuchtem Wetter fährst kannst du dich ein bissel mehr austoben als mit dem Nörgelten Norbert



Hi Calli, ja so war auch meine Einschätzung ;-) wird demnächst ausprobiert !! 
Gruß Steam


----------



## jek (30. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich war ja die ganze Zeit mit der Steigfähigkeit des Rize im Vgl. zum Jekyll nicht so zufrieden, weshalb ich noch gezögert habe mir das gute Stück zu bestellen. Habe das auch nach meiner ersten Probefahrt mit original Vorbau und Lenker so meinem Händler gesagt. Insofern nochmal eine Probefahrt festgelegt mit 120 er Vorbau und 5°, gerader Lenker mit Hörnchen. Hier ein dickes Lob an den Händler, für den das alles kein Problem war. Was soll ich sagen   . Anderes Rad. Für mich so der absolute Allrounder. Berg rauf wie Jekyll, Berg runter mehr Sicherheit und Reserven.  Natürlich ist es so nicht mehr ganz so "beweglich" wie mit dem Standardsetup aber für mich optimal. Ich denke noch eine leichte Kröpfung am flachen Lenker, dann paßt es 100%. Jetzt heißt es nur noch Farbe festlegen (schwierig) und dann ne Menge Geld in die Hand nehmen . Na ja tut nur einmal weh. 
Ach ja sucht jemand ein Jekyll1 in L? 

Grüße an alle in diesem aufschlußreichen Fred.

Christoph


----------



## schwipschwap (30. April 2009)

jek schrieb:


> [...] und dann ne Menge Geld in die Hand nehmen . Na ja tut nur einmal weh.



Oh ja! Aber sobald dus dann hast ist die Knete Schnee von Gestern!

Aber bei einem Rize kann man nichts falsch machen 

Grüße


----------



## gmk (30. April 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



wieso?
entschärfung? gar nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (30. April 2009)

> An der Zugverlegung allgemein muß man wohl noch etwas arbeiten?!?
> Wie habt ihr die Scheuerstellen "entschärft"? Tape drauf und gut? Oder irgendwelche Fixierungen?









[/URL][/IMG]

Das sind O-Ringe über die Bremsleitung bzw. den Schaltzug gezogen. Bisher gibts damit keine Scheuerstellen. Gefällt mir besser, als Folie auf dem Rahmen. 



> wieso?
> entschärfung? gar nicht ...



Sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung wird arauf hingewiesen, dass durch scheuernde Züge Schäden am Rahmen enstehen können. Vor allem die Schaltzüge schleifen sich richtig ins Rahmenmaterial ein, wenn man sie nicht daran hindert. Da sollte man schon was machen.


----------



## schwipschwap (30. April 2009)

Mein Händler hat direkt die im Handbuch angegebenen Stellen mit den dafür vorgesehenen Schutzfolien versehen. 
Da sieht mans recht gut, wie schnell da Scheuerstellen entstehen, die sind ja recht weich die Folien. 

Aber ich bin noch nicht so ganz zufrieden. 

Wie hast du die O-Ringe draufgemacht? Muss ich da komplett demontieren? Das rechte ist doch die Bremsleitung für Hinten, oder? Muss ich da komplett das Öl ablassen und die dann über den Zug pfriemeln? 

Grüße


----------



## gmk (30. April 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Vor allem die Schaltzüge schleifen sich richtig ins Rahmenmaterial ein, wenn man sie nicht daran hindert. Da sollte man schon was machen.



die sind in bowden verpackt ...
abgesehen vom bremskabel oder schaltkabel bei der gabel, scheuert gar nyx ...


----------



## ultra2 (30. April 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> die sind in bowden verpackt ...



Das nützt aber nix. Vielleicht unterhalten wir uns in einem halben Jahr nochmal darüber.



gmk schrieb:


> ...
> abgesehen vom bremskabel oder schaltkabel bei der gabel, scheuert gar nyx ...



Bei mir würden sie auch am Steuerrohr scheuern. Wenn das bei dir je nach Lenkereinschlag nicht so ist, so ist das überaus beachtlich.


----------



## gmk (30. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das nützt aber nix. Vielleicht unterhalten wir uns in einem halben Jahr nochmal darüber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



? ich hab das bike seit juli letzten jahres  ...


----------



## zakus (3. Mai 2009)

So, gestern war's dann soweit.
Zweite Probefahrt beim Händler. Dämpfer vorher noch korrekt auf mich eingestellt.

Gefahren, hat gepaßt.
Und was soll ich sagen?! Ich habs gekauft.

Bald darf ich nun also mit meinem Rize 4L  durch die Wälder heizen. Jipppiiiieee.

Änderungen gibts auch noch:
* Lenker auf 640mm kürzen
* Bremse HR auf 185mm
* Kassette auf 11-34 ändern
* Nobby Nic gegen Fat Albert 2.25" tauschen

Vorbau ist mit 5° und 80mm etwas zu flach. Werde da wohl auf 10° umtauschen (Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel kann ich innerhalb der ersten drei Monate kostenlos tauschen).

Bike geh ich am 20. Mai abholen wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurückkomme.

Wieder ein Rize-Rider mehr hier im Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (3. Mai 2009)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Hast dir schon was echt leckeres geholt!! Meins wird die tage auch wieder zum Händler gehen, weil ich mir heute die Felge ein bissel Kaltverformt habe und noch 2 Speichen gebrochen sind


----------



## zakus (3. Mai 2009)

Danke. Denke ich auch. Freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz im Wald. Da muß das Ding dann zeigen watt geht 



Warum machste denn dein Bike "kaputt"?
Hast du dich abgelegt beim 5m Drop?


----------



## DragonStyler (3. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Hast dir schon was echt leckeres geholt!! Meins wird die tage auch wieder zum Händler gehen, weil ich mir heute die Felge ein bissel Kaltverformt habe und noch 2 Speichen gebrochen sind



In der Werkstoffkundevorlesung bringen sie dir bei das die Festigkeit des Materials nach der Kaltverformung zu nimmt


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich lasse mir jetzt erst einmal das Laufrad wieder ganz machen und dann werde ich mir doch am Ende des Jahres ein paar neue Laufräder holen, also welche für Schlauchlose Reifen und was stabiles!!! 

Aber das Rize ist einfach ein Hammer Geiles Mountainbike!!!


----------



## canno-range (4. Mai 2009)

> Wie hast du die O-Ringe draufgemacht? Muss ich da komplett demontieren? Das rechte ist doch die Bremsleitung für Hinten, oder? Muss ich da komplett das Öl ablassen und die dann über den Zug pfriemeln?



Da ich die Bremsleitungen sowieso kürzen musste, habe ich jeweils die Leitung am Bremshebel gelöst und abgeschnitten. Danach die O-Ringe auf die Leitung aufgezogen und an die richtigen Stellen verteilt. Anschließend die gekürzte Leitung wieder an den Bremshebel montiert und die Bremsen entlüftet. Macht aber selbst wenn man Leitungen nicht kürzen muss jetzt nicht so viel Arbeit. 



> Änderungen gibts auch noch:
> * Lenker auf 640mm kürzen
> * Bremse HR auf 185mm
> * Kassette auf 11-34 ändern
> * Nobby Nic gegen Fat Albert 2.25" tauschen



Überleg Dir das mit dem Kürzen des Lenkers nochmal. Ich würde das Rad erstmal so fahren. Das Rize fährt sich meiner Meinung nach genial mit einem breiteren Lenker. Kürzen kannst Du den Lenker immer noch, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## zakus (4. Mai 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Überleg Dir das mit dem Kürzen des Lenkers nochmal. Ich würde das Rad erstmal so fahren. Das Rize fährt sich meiner Meinung nach genial mit einem breiteren Lenker. Kürzen kannst Du den Lenker immer noch, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt.


Gefallen hat mir das bei der Probefahrt schon nicht.
War einfach zu breit für meinen Geschmack. Hatte erst in der Überlegung auf 630 oder gar 620 zu kürzen aber wollte dann erstmal nen kleinen Schritt machen.
Ich denke 640 wird für mich gut funktionieren.

Evtl. steig ich später mal um auf einen anderen Lenker, wobei der FSA in Preis/Leistung/Gewicht richtig gut ist.


----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Hast dir schon was echt leckeres geholt!! Meins wird die tage auch wieder zum Händler gehen, weil ich mir heute die Felge ein bissel Kaltverformt habe und noch 2 Speichen gebrochen sind



ja hab´ vorne auch schon einen 8er (so heißt das bei uns) - seitenschlag ...
war unfreudiger kontakt ...


----------



## s_kell (5. Mai 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> die sind in bowden verpackt ...
> abgesehen vom bremskabel oder schaltkabel bei der gabel, scheuert gar nyx ...



Irgendwas muss an deinem Rize anders sein. Bei mir scheuert da so einiges zB: der Umwerfer-Schaltzug am Oberrohr,der liegt bei mir genau im schwarzen Dreieck an. Hab nun doch ein wenig Klebefolien verteilt. Die für´s Unterrohr bastel ich mir grad zu,da hab ich nun auch schon Steinschläge! 
Wie handhabt ihr das eigendlich an der Hauptschwingeneinheit (Kettenstrebe) wo das Alu so lustig geformt ist und der Kettenschutz nicht abdeckt? Nach 400km schon den 3. Stein-/Kettenschlag,wie soll denn das nach 2 Jahren dort aussehen? Oder zählt das unter "Verschleißteile"


----------



## Calli Potter (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahre mein Bike nun schon ein bissel länger und ich habe mir nun seid ein paar Wochen schwarzes Panzerband dran gemacht. Sieht halt eben nicht so toll aus, aber egal, es soll halt eben noch ein bissel schützen. Wenn dein Bike noch nicht so alt ist würde ich das an deiner Stelle machen, sonst sieht es dort echt übelst aus!!!!


----------



## gmk (5. Mai 2009)

s_kell schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss an deinem Rize anders sein. Bei mir scheuert da so einiges zB: der Umwerfer-Schaltzug am Oberrohr,der liegt bei mir genau im schwarzen Dreieck an. Hab nun doch ein wenig Klebefolien verteilt. Die für´s Unterrohr bastel ich mir grad zu,da hab ich nun auch schon Steinschläge!
> *Wie handhabt ihr das eigendlich an der Hauptschwingeneinheit (Kettenstrebe) wo das Alu so lustig geformt ist und der Kettenschutz nicht abdeckt? *Nach 400km schon den 3. Stein-/Kettenschlag,wie soll denn das nach 2 Jahren dort aussehen? Oder zählt das unter "Verschleißteile"



habe lange bremsleitungen
beim umwerfer(?) liegt gar nichts an, kannst du ein foto reinstelln
werde auch ein paar pics machen ...

*alter schlauch möglichst weit bis zu dieser stelle wickeln*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## postosch (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, nach einer Woche Gardasee muss ich dem rize wirklich trail-Tauglichkeit testieren. Habe eher meine eigenen Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen als das Bike seine.

Bin jetzt auch mit der Sitzposition zufrieden. Habe eine ritchley wcs dran gemacht und fühle mich bergauf wohler. @gmk: Danke für den guten Tipp.

Das mit dem NN vorne kann ich auch leider nur bestätigen. Werde jetzt auch auf nen Fat Albert wechseln.

Hat jemand von euch auf seiner mavic 317 Flege nen 2,4er Reifen montiert? Soll nicht so gut sein?


----------



## gmk (5. Mai 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach einer Woche Gardasee muss ich dem rize wirklich trail-Tauglichkeit testieren. Habe eher meine eigenen Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen als das Bike seine.
> 
> Bin jetzt auch mit der Sitzposition zufrieden. Habe eine ritchley wcs dran gemacht und fühle mich bergauf wohler. @gmk: Danke für den guten Tipp.
> 
> ...


GARDASEE 
hab den alten 2.35er fat albert oben mit ~1.8bar ...
ohne probleme


----------



## Furby87 (5. Mai 2009)

Hey
das mit dem Reifen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich trau mich auch nicht so in die kurve zu fahren irgendwie bleibt ein unsicheres gefühl.

Mal schauen was ich da mache

ich denke aber ich werde die Reifen erstmal runterfahren.


Ich hab hab jetzt 1000km mit dem reifen hinter mir und das Profil sieht auch noch gut aus

kurze frage

kann ich eigentlich auch 2,4 reifen draufziehen trotz lefty?
oder schleift das vielleicht am faltenbalg?

gruß
flo


----------



## ledandi (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Rize-Gemeinde,

diesen Thread verfolge ich schon eine ganze Weile und habe nun das Bedürfnis mich auch zu Wort zu melden. Nachdem ich bislang nur zu 50% ein Cannondale-Fahrer bin (bisheriges Bike ist eine Mischung aus Scott Genius und Lefty; siehe http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=15042; dieses Rahmenkit steht zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt bereit) habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei 88+ in Würzburg ein Rahmenkit (Carbon, weiß, mit 130er PBR - passendes Dekor) bestellt. Ein Testbike konnte ich vor Ort beim Do It Yourself Kurs fahren und war trotz sehr schwacher Kondition sofort begeistert. Jetzt bin ich natürlich voller Vorfreude und gespannt, wie das Dekor des Rahmens aussieht (laut den bisherigen Meldungen variiert das wohl etwas). Ende Mai soll es soweit sein. Es sind bereits alle Teile vorhanden und von mir aus könnte der Aufbau beginnen. Bis dahin erfreue ich mich an Euren Bildern.


Happy Trails,
Andi


----------



## Steam (5. Mai 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> Hey
> das mit dem Reifen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich trau mich auch nicht so in die kurve zu fahren irgendwie bleibt ein unsicheres gefühl.
> 
> Mal schauen was ich da mache
> ...



Hi flo
ich fahr 2,4 Fat Albert Front da scheuert nix 
Gruß steam


----------



## canno-range (6. Mai 2009)

> Wie handhabt ihr das eigendlich an der Hauptschwingeneinheit (Kettenstrebe) wo das Alu so lustig geformt ist und der Kettenschutz nicht abdeckt? Nach 400km schon den 3. Stein-/Kettenschlag,wie soll denn das nach 2 Jahren dort aussehen? Oder zählt das unter "Verschleißteile"









[/URL][/IMG]

Oder meinst Du den Bereich vor dem Strebenschutz? Bisher hab ich noch nicht festgestellt, dass die Kette da anschlägt.


----------



## s_kell (6. Mai 2009)

Hier sieht man es besser,der Teil zwischen Kettenstrebenschutz und großem Kettenblatt. Da hab ich bei mir schon Lackplatzer von unten her,sicher durch die Kette,das die vielleicht bei nem Sprung oder so drauf geknallt ist?


----------



## canno-range (6. Mai 2009)

Dann würde ich von unten eine Folie aufkleben und die genau zuschneiden. 
Sollte doch reichen.


----------



## schwipschwap (6. Mai 2009)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die kette da öfter gegenknallt. bis jetzt ist noch nix passiert. Muss dringend  auch mal Folie draufkleben. 

Fahrt ihr die Alberts jetzt alle Tubeless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furby87 (6. Mai 2009)

genau an der stelle ist mir auch schon lack abgesprungen  

ich denke mal die kette ist dagegen gesprungen


----------



## postosch (6. Mai 2009)

Hi steam, fährst Du eine mavic 317 Felge? Wie passen da die 2,4er Reifen drauf? Soll ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl sein. Mit wie viel bar fährst Du die Reifen? Gruß, postosch.


----------



## zakus (7. Mai 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> genau an der stelle ist mir auch schon lack abgesprungen
> 
> ich denke mal die kette ist dagegen gesprungen



Deswegen meine Frage weiter oben nach der Kettenführung.
Würde sowas nicht Sinn machen?

Bzw., was gibts da überhaupt?


----------



## Steam (7. Mai 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Hi steam, fährst Du eine mavic 317 Felge? Wie passen da die 2,4er Reifen drauf? Soll ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl sein. Mit wie viel bar fährst Du die Reifen? Gruß, postosch.



hi postosch,
ich fahr auf einer mavic xm 819
nö schwammig könnte ich nicht sagen, kann aber gut sein das die xm 819breiter ist als 317 und sich dadurch ein anderes Fahrverhalten einstellt.
Zum Druck, vorne 1.8 hinten 2.0, bin aber vorne auch schon mit weniger druck so 1,6 1,7 gefahren geht auch 

Gruß Steam


----------



## hackel schorsch (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute! Ich habe seit mitte letzen Jahres ein rize 5 im originalzustand. nun will ich irgendwie das gewicht runterschrauben.. und möglichst wenig ausgeben. was macht als erstes sinn? kurbel? laufräder? gabel? was für parts empfehlt ihr dann?
gruß aus dem ruhrpott


----------



## ledandi (7. Mai 2009)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Ich habe seit mitte letzen Jahres ein rize 5 im originalzustand. nun will ich irgendwie das gewicht runterschrauben.. und möglichst wenig ausgeben. was macht als erstes sinn? kurbel? laufräder? gabel? was für parts empfehlt ihr dann?
> gruß aus dem ruhrpott




Hallo hackel schorsch,

nach meiner Meinung ist die günstigste Methode der Wechsel der Reifen. Ich werde das Rize mit Rocket Rons versuchen. Sicherlich ist das Kompromiss, den man erst testen muss.
Wie viel hast Du vor für das Abspecken zu bezahlen?

Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackel schorsch (7. Mai 2009)

ich sag mal so 200-300 euro hätte ich zur verfügung..
mit den nobby nics bin ich eigentlich noch sehr zufrieden..


----------



## ledandi (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo hackel schorsch,

wenn Du ein kosteneffizientes Gewichtstuning durchführen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir zunächst alle derzeit verbauten Teile aufzulisten (MS Excel oder Openoffice Calc eignen sich dazu am Besten - ein Beispiel befindet sich im Anhang) und die "Gewichtstreiber" zu identifizieren - an diesen Stellen kann man häufig am meisten einsparen. Dann nach leichteren Alternativen suchen und die Kosten ermitteln. Nicht zu empfehlen ist aus meiner Sicht ein Schnellschuss nach dem Motto "Die Stütze ist leicht und günstig, dann nehme ich die", sonst verpufft das Geld evt. an falscher Stelle.
Achtung: Gewichtstuning kann schnell zur Sucht werden - ich spreche aus Erfahrung ;-).


Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## hackel schorsch (7. Mai 2009)

sucht kann es aus finanziellen gründen bei mir nicht werden


----------



## postosch (7. Mai 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> hi postosch,
> ich fahr auf einer mavic xm 819
> nö schwammig könnte ich nicht sagen, kann aber gut sein das die xm 819breiter ist als 317 und sich dadurch ein anderes Fahrverhalten einstellt.
> Zum Druck, vorne 1.8 hinten 2.0, bin aber vorne auch schon mit weniger druck so 1,6 1,7 gefahren geht auch
> ...



Hi Steam, na dann geht das mit nem 2,4er Reifen. Die 819 Felge ist breiter. Glaube bei ner 317 Felge wirds etwas ungemütlich. Naja, ein 2,25er Alber ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr bei mir neue Laufräder, wo dann auch ein 2,4er drauf passt. Denn am Gardasee ist ein 2,4er schon viel wert. Der 2,25er NN war wirklich nicht sehr griffig... Weiß gar nicht woher er seinen guten Ruf hat.


----------



## Steam (8. Mai 2009)

quote=postosch;5881399]Hi Steam, na dann geht das mit nem 2,4er Reifen. Die 819 Felge ist breiter. Glaube bei ner 317 Felge wirds etwas ungemütlich. Naja, ein 2,25er Alber ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr bei mir neue Laufräder, wo dann auch ein 2,4er drauf passt. Denn am Gardasee ist ein 2,4er schon viel wert. Der 2,25er NN war wirklich nicht sehr griffig... Weiß gar nicht woher er seinen guten Ruf hat.[/quote]

Hi postosch, 
ich denke der 2,25 macht das was er soll und wird genauso gut seinen Dienst verrichten, der 2,4 er ist optisch natürlich eine Offenbarung  
dafür ist er ein wenig schwerer .... hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile

Der NN ist sicher ein guter Allrounder je nachdem wie und wo man seine Vorlieben hat kommt der Norbert eben an seine Grenzen
Gruß Steam[


----------



## s_kell (8. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zu den Klebefolien:
Mein Rize stand ja leider komplett ohne im Laden,hatte die Unterrohr-Folie zwar bestellt,aber CD kommt irgendwie nicht aus dem Knick die zu liefern.

Kumpel arbeitet im Autohaus,als ich ihm drauf hinwies das sein "Bulls Black Adder" ebenfalls mit einem Steinschlagschutz gut bedient wäre,hat er geniale Folie besorgt.
Nennt sich "NITTO No.597 B" ist gut 1mm dick und schön flexibel. Mein Bikehändler meinte das die CD-Folie warscheinlich minderwertiger,weil dünner ist.

Hab es nun so abgeklebt: (Hab den Dreck drauf gelassen um zu verdeutlichen was Folie ist,aber man sieht es ja recht gut)




Reicht das? Wie weit deckt die original-CD Folie das Unterrohr ab?
Die Kettenstrebe sah so aus:




Also hab ich dort ebenfalls was drauf geklebt. Nun schaut es so aus,inclusieve frischer Kettenschläge um zu verdeutlichen das hier Folie sinnvoll ist!


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Mai 2009)

Bei mir siehts schlimmer aus  Werde morgen mal nach der Tour ein paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## dr. lefty (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nur die stellen abgeklebt wo die züge scheuern mit baumarktfolie. Lackqualität ist sehr gut. anbei ein bild beim winterlichen einsatz


----------



## schwipschwap (9. Mai 2009)

dr. lefty schrieb:


> bild beim winterlichen einsatz


Ha schaut geil aus - so richtig benutzt


----------



## schwipschwap (10. Mai 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Hi Steam, na dann geht das mit nem 2,4er Reifen. Die 819 Felge ist breiter. Glaube bei ner 317 Felge wirds etwas ungemütlich. Naja, ein 2,25er Alber ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr bei mir neue Laufräder, wo dann auch ein 2,4er drauf passt. Denn am Gardasee ist ein 2,4er schon viel wert. Der 2,25er NN war wirklich nicht sehr griffig... Weiß gar nicht woher er seinen guten Ruf hat.



Woran siehst du, dass die 819er breiter ist? Auf der Seite und in diversen Shops sind alle beide (317 / 819) mit einer empfohlenen Reifenbreite von max. 2.30 angegeben. Angaben in mm finde ich nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Black (10. Mai 2009)

Ich brauche Infos!


Ich habe das Rize 4 mit Fox Float RL Gabel anfang 2008 gekauft . Leider hat es nicht direkt für eine Lefty gereicht aber nun habe ich die Möglichkeit umzurüsten.

Da ich keine genauen Datenblätter von den Lefty´s gefunden habe weiß ich bis jetzt sehr wenig über die verschiedenen Gabel Modelle.

Von meinem Händler, habe ich das Angeboten die jetzige Fox Float Gabel gegen eine neue Lefty Max 140 einzutauschen. Komplett mit Vorbau , Steuersatz, Nabe , Speichen , Nippel, Bremsadapter (alles neu), würde mich das 550.- kosten. Und 770.- wenn ich meine alte Gabel behalte.

Jetzt habe ich keine Ahnung wieviel die Lefty mal gekostet hat bzw. wie die genaue Bezeichnung ist und ob der Tausch sich lohnt.
Beschreibung:
140mm, Alu glänzend, schwarzer Max Aufdruck, blaue Stahlfeder,
roter Rebound Verstellknopf , unten an schwarzen Achse komplett geschlossen

Das Grundkonzept mit Feder ohne Luft sagt mir zu.
Wo nicht viel ist, kann nicht viel kaputt gehen.
Bike benutze ich für ganztägige Waldtouren durch das Ruhrgebiet (NRW), eigentlich ist von allem ein bissel dabei. Strasse/Wurzelpfade/Halden und das äußerst draufgängerisch. Streckenprofile meist mittel bis schwer.

Komme ich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten aus oder ist zusätzlich etwas unverzichtbar?
Wird das Bike schwerer insgesamt?
Welche Feder Farbe brauche ich? (85kg mit Klamotten im Winter)

Schreibt was euch dazu einfällt, bitte.


----------



## ledandi (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo John Black,

der Informationsumfang der Cannondale-Homepage lässt auch nach meiner Meinung etwas zu wünschen übrig. Mehr zu den einzelnen Gabeln erfährst Du unter http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=61 - dort sind die aktzellen und auch älteren Modelle aufgeführt.

Eine Lefty Max Carbon 140 SPV evolve hat mich mehrere Jahre begleitet und hat mir im Gelände immer viel Freude bereitet. Das war meine erste Lefty und nun möchte ich diese Technik nicht mehr missen. Da ich demnächst auf die aktuelle 130er PBR umsteige steht die 140er zum Verkauf (siehe Bikemarkt). Die Carbon ist im Vergleich zur Alu leichter und natürlich auch etwas teurer. Der Funktionsumfang ist aber gleich.

Den genauen Neupreis der 140er in Alu weis ich leide nicht, doch dieser dürfte ca. EUR 400 unter der Carbon Variante gelegen haben, die bei EUR 1400 lag.


Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## jek (10. Mai 2009)

So hab am Freitag mein Jekyll verkauft 

und warum??? 

Genau Rize 4L bestellt. Mit der Farbe war ich mir ja gar nicht sicher aber nun ist es doch schwarz geworden. 
Zuerst war ich sicher, dass es weiß werden muss, aber nach der zweiten Probefahrt fand ich es doch sagen wir mal zu "neutral". Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Grundsätzlich ist jedes Rize super.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten. Mittlerweile Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen.

Wie seht ihr es mit der Grundausstattung. Eurer Meinung nach irgendwas zu tauschen? Außer Laufräder, da hab ich Crossmax ST drauf, da ich die sehr günstig im Tausch bekommen habe.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Calli Potter (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich wÃ¼rde auf Sram wechseln. Ich habe bei mir z.B vorne X9 drauf und hinten X0.

Finde die Zusammensetzung echt klasse!! Was evtl auch noch zu beachten ist, das man sich evtl mal 1-2 Schaltaugen zulegt (ca 23â¬ pro StÃ¼ck) weil die kÃ¶nnen sich recht leicht verbiegen.

Kettenschutz sollte auch gleich draufgemacht werden und alle empfindliche Stellen mit Folie bekleben.

Ansonsten ist nichts mehr zu sagen zum Bike. Ich werde mir halt eben noch dieses Jahr noch andere LaufrÃ¤der draufmachen (Schlauchlose) und evtl noch ne Code  fÃ¼r den Anker.

WÃ¼rde ich mir nochmals das Rize holen, wÃ¼rde ich es mir als Carbon in GrÃ¼n und als Rahmenkit holen, weil de dann einfach mehr basteln kannst


----------



## postosch (11. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Woran siehst du, dass die 819er breiter ist? Auf der Seite und in diversen Shops sind alle beide (317 / 819) mit einer empfohlenen Reifenbreite von max. 2.30 angegeben. Angaben in mm finde ich nirgends.



Die 317 Felge hat eine Felgenmaulbreite von 17c, die 819 von 19c. Gem. Tabelle auf der Schwalbe HP sollen breite Reifen eben nur auf entsprechend breiten Felgen gefahren werden. Fat Albert 2,4er, Breite 62mm, passt gem. Schwalbe nicht auf eine 17c Felge, die für 50mm breite Reifen geeignet ist. 

Link zur Tabelle:
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/tech...rache=1&ID_Seite=12&tn_mainPoint=TechnikInfos

Das hat mich eben abgeschreckt und auch in anderen Beiträgen haben Biker von der Kombination 317 Felge - 2,4er Reifen abgeraten. 
Aber selbst ein NN in 2,25 würde nach der Tabelle nicht passen.

Gruß,

postosch.


----------



## schwipschwap (11. Mai 2009)

Ah und Mavics Reifenbezeichnung ist dann XYY mit X="AusfÃ¼hrung" und YY=Felgenmaulweite?
Jetzt kapier ich das auch. 
Aber du hast recht, der NN ist dann auch nicht fÃ¼r die 317er geeignet, zumindest nicht in 2,25" . 
Hm .. von 57 bis 62 sind es nur 4mm. Ob man das wirklich merkt? 

Also rund 100â¬ fÃ¼r neue Felgen, plus umspeichen, plus Reifen. So zwischen 200 und 250 â¬ .. nicht schlecht. 

Lohnt sich das? Lohnt sich der Einsatz von 2.4ern gegenÃ¼ber 2.25ern im "All Moutain" / Toureneinsatz?


----------



## Calli Potter (11. Mai 2009)

Knall dir die 2.25er fat Alberts drauf und gut ist. Weil der NN kannst de echt nur holen wenn es trocken ist. Werde den NN jetzt nur noch holen wenn ich Straße mit meinem Bike fahren werde!! 

Für was anderes ist der für mich echt nicht zu gebrauchen.

Und wenn, dann würde ich mir andere Laufräder holen, also ich werde mir noch ein paar für Schlauchlos zulegen dieses Jahr, dann kannst de immer schön wechseln


----------



## Steam (12. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Knall dir die 2.25er fat Alberts drauf und gut ist. Weil der NN kannst de echt nur holen wenn es trocken ist. Werde den NN jetzt nur noch holen wenn ich Straße mit meinem Bike fahren werde!!
> 
> Für was anderes ist der für mich echt nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Und wenn, dann würde ich mir andere Laufräder holen, also ich werde mir noch ein paar für Schlauchlos zulegen dieses Jahr, dann kannst de immer schön wechseln



Da bin ich gleicher Meinung  bastel dir die 2,25 er alberts drauf dann passt es 
Gruß Steam


----------



## schwipschwap (12. Mai 2009)

Wird gemacht sobald die NN schrott sind. Und das sind sie ja schon  
Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nach der Lektüre über eure Statements zum NN am Rize ehrlich irritiert: ich hatte bisher weder im Trockenen, noch bei nassen Verhältnissen irgendwelche Tendenzen, mit meinen NN über´s Vorderrad wegzurutschen oder den Grip zu verlieren. Fahre die 2,25er mit 1,8 bar vorne und knappen 2,0 bar hinten.


----------



## hareisi (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, also ich muss sagen ich hatte mit den NN auch noch nie Probleme in irgendeiner art bis jetzt, bin zufrieden mit den NN.

Mit was ich nicht zufrieden bin zur zeit ist meine Lefty, sie funktioniert zwar einwandfrei aber im Blockiermodus Klappert der rote Rebound knopf metallisch wenn ich über kleine unebenheiten fahre. 


Hat ihr jemand gleiche erfahrungen, wenn ja was kann das für Ursachen haben?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Greets

hareisi


----------



## baltes21 (12. Mai 2009)

@hareisi
seitlich an den reboundknopf sollte eine kleine Madenschraube sein, ggf. ist diese los.
(ist jedenfals bei der speed so)


----------



## gmk (12. Mai 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Hallo John Black,
> 
> der Informationsumfang der Cannondale-Homepage lässt auch nach meiner Meinung etwas zu wünschen übrig. Mehr zu den einzelnen Gabeln erfährst Du unter http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=61 - dort sind die aktzellen und auch älteren Modelle aufgeführt.
> 
> ...




http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/09/index.html

http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/08/index.html

http://de.cannondale.com/suspension/07/


----------



## Spacer (12. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich fahre eine Lefty Max 130 PBR am Rize 4L.

Bei einem Körpergewicht von 70kg fahre ich sie normalerweise mit ca. 7 Bar Luftdruck und recht wenig Sag.

Allerdings fällt mir in letzter Zeit folgendes auf:

Bei normalen Fahrbewegungen ist alles bestens, Hindernisse werden äußerst sensibel weggebügelt und Durchschläge gibt es nur seltenst.

Wenn ich allerdings springen will, sei es in der Ebene oder an Hügeln, und zum Abstoßen mein Gewicht auf das Vorderrad verlagere spüre ich regelmäßig ganz leicht einen Durchschlag. Nur beim Abstoßen, beim Landen wiederum fast nie.

Ich habe bereits eine Erhöhung des Luftdruckes ausprobiert, allerdings ging das sehr zu Lasten des Komforts, zumal ich mit 7 Bar schon über der Empfehlung von Cannondale für mein Körpergewicht liege.

Leider bin ich nicht sicher, ob dies schon von Anfang so war und ich nicht darauf geachtet habe oder ob es sich jetzt erst eingestellt hat, also ein Defekt vorliegen könnte.

Es handelt sich um meine erste Lefty. Vorher hatte ich eine Fox mit deutlich weniger Federweg (90mm). Bei dieser hatte ich die beschriebene "Durchschlagsneigung" definitiv nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte das daran liegen, dass die Lefty sehr linear federt und die Fox zum Ende hin progressiv wird.

Luft verliert sie übrigens nicht, auch sonst fällt nichts verdächtiges auf...

Hat jemand die gleichen Feststellungen gemacht?
Ist das bei der Lefty konstruktionsbedingt anders als bei der Fox?
Was kann ich dagegen machen, oder muss man damit leben?
Und das Wichtigste: Sind die leichten Durchschläge schädlich für "Gabel"?

Vielen Dank und Grüße im Voraus!


----------



## canno-range (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

das könnte eventuell mit der Solo-Air Geschichte, also dem Selbsteinstelllen der Negativfeder bei der PBR zu tun haben. Es gibt PBRs, die das Phänomen haben, zu viel Negativfederweg aufzubauen, durch den Mechanismus wird beim tiefen Eintauchen dann wieder mehr Druck in der Negativkammer hergestellt, so dass dananch wieder mehr Positivfederweg zur Verfügung steht. Das könnten eventuell den Effekt erklären, dass das Durchschlagen nurr beim Einfedern auftritt. 

Man kann dem sehr leicht abhelfen. Es gibt von Cannondale ein Austauschteil mit einem dickeren O-Ring. Ich hatte auch diesen Effekt (allerdings ist mir kein Durchschlagen aufgefallen), nach dem Austausch funktioniert die Lefty PBR perfekt. Das ist mit Abstand die beste Lefty, die ich je gefahren bin. 

Geh also einfach zu Deinem Händler und lass dieses Teil austauschen. Sollte er nichts darüber wissen, kann er sich bei Cannondale oder 88+ dazu erkundigen. 

Gruß

canno-range


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (13. Mai 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich bin nach der Lektüre über eure Statements zum NN am Rize ehrlich irritiert: ich hatte bisher weder im Trockenen, noch bei nassen Verhältnissen irgendwelche Tendenzen, mit meinen NN über´s Vorderrad wegzurutschen oder den Grip zu verlieren. Fahre die 2,25er mit 1,8 bar vorne und knappen 2,0 bar hinten.



Ja ich denke das ist Geschmackssache. Zugegebenerweise  ist meine Fahrtechnik in der Kurve auch nicht unbedingt optimal. Also da gibt es sicher noch verbesserungsbedarf. Da übe ich z.Z. schon wo es geht.
Ich erwarte mir jetzt keine Wunder vom Albert aber schon eine verbesserung der Kurveneigenschaft auf losem (Wald-)Boden durch das spezielle VR/HR Profil. 
Aber erst wenn die NNs runter sind.

Kann ich die Mavic XM 317 jetzt eigentlich tubeless fahren?

Grüße


----------



## John Black (15. Mai 2009)

Wo gibts die Aufkleber für Lefty in grün?


----------



## ledandi (15. Mai 2009)

John Black schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Aufkleber für Lefty in grün?



Hallo John Black,

die Dekore gibt es bei 88+ (http://www.eighty-aid.com/).


Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## BertoneGT (16. Mai 2009)

Wiess jemand, welcher Händler in München oder Umgebung derzeit ein Rize (mit Lefty) als Testbike da hat?

Viele Grüße


----------



## canno-range (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

bislang bin ich auch immer den Nobby Nic gefahren, stelle aber fest, dass ich damit beim Rize auf losem Schotter nicht wrklich glücklich werde. Bin gestern nochmal mit meinem Scalpel und dem NN 2,1 auf meinem Scalpel unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen, dass der Seitenhalt in dieser Kombi wesentlich besser ist, als NN 2,25 beim Rize. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der NN relativ viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad braucht und mit der Gewichtsverteilung eines All-Mountain Bikes eher nicht so gut zurechtkommt. 

Welche Alternative gibt es denn da, von den Fat Alberts mal abgesehen? Ich möchte gern mal was anderes als Schwalbe probieren. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit Maxxis am Rize?




> Kann ich die Mavic XM 317 jetzt eigentlich tubeless fahren?



Nur mit einer entsprechenden Ausrüstung, wie z.B. Rimstrips von NoTubes oder speziellem Felgenband und Milch. 
Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang eine 317er mit den Rimstrips gefahren. Das hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## schwipschwap (18. Mai 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, dass der NN relativ viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad braucht und mit der Gewichtsverteilung eines All-Mountain Bikes eher nicht so gut zurechtkommt.



Das glaube ich auch, der Kurvenhalt mit dem NN ist bei meinem Hardtail das ich im Vergleich dazu am Wochenende mal wieder über einen Trail gejagt habe besser. Zumindest kam mir das so vor. 
Vllt. kann man hier wirklich mit anderen Reifen noch einiges rausholen, was ich persönlich sehr begrüßen würde. Bisschen mehr Speed im Trail kann nie (oder nur selten) schaden.  

Ein Bekannter von mir schwört auf die Maxxis Minion DHF - die hat er mir auch schon ans Herz gelegt.  Kann das aber persönlich (noch) nicht beurteilen. 

Bei meinem Händler stehen ein paar Bikes (Taurin / Scalpel ) mit den Maxxis Larson TT. Die lösen zwar sicher nicht unser Kurvenproblem, aber schlecht scheint Maxxis nicht zu sein.

Dann gäbe es noch den Continental Rubber Queen. Der soll auch extrem griffig in der Kurve sein.

Persönlich schwanke ich zwischen Fat Albert und Minion. Mein Geldbeutel rät aber erst zum abfahren der NNs. 

Hm. Also Rimstrips und Milch - brauche ich die Milch nicht sowieso immer? Oder ist das bei extra tubeless Felgen überflüssig? 
Bin immernoch ein wenig skeptisch. Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Was mach ich denn dann bei einer Panne? Kann ich dann trotzdem noch nen Schlauch reinlegen, falls der Tubeless die Luft nicht mehr hält? 
Ich hab mal gelesen, ich kann Schlauchlos mit noch weniger Druck in den Reifen fahren. Drückts da nicht den Reifen in der Kurve von der Felge weg?
Oder sind das überflüssige Ängste?  


Grüße


Grüße


----------



## canno-range (18. Mai 2009)

Hi schwipschwap, 

mit normalen UST-Reifen und UST-Felgen kann man problemlos auch ohne Milch fahren. Die Luft hält dann mindestens so gut, wie mit Schlauch. Im Falle einer Panne (kommt aber extrem selten vor, weil bei Einstichen erst mal der Fremdkörper aus dem Reifen wieder raus sein muss) kann man einfach das Tubelessventil aus der Felge nehmen und einen Schlauch einziehen. Kein Problem. 

Wenn man nicht-UST-Felgen verwendet, braucht man meiner Erfahrung nach zusätzlich die Milch zum Abdichten der Übergänge zwischen Reifen und Felgenband, auch bei UST-Reifen. Bei nicht UST-Reifen muss die Milch dann aber auch noch die Reifenflanken selbst abdichten. 

Ein schlauchloser Reifen lässt sich mit weniger Druck fahren, weil bei einem eventuellen Durchschlag nicht gleich ein Snakebite im Schlauch eintritt. Der tatsächlich mögliche Mindestdruck hängt natürlich auch vom Gewicht des Fahrers und damit von den Kräften, die in der Kurve auf den Reifen wirken, ab. Ich wiege mit Rad um die 100kg und fahre z.B. den NN 2,25 in der UST-Version auf einer Felge mit 19er Innenweite ohne Probleme mit 1,7 Bar vorne. Dabei hab ich noch nicht den Eindruck, dass der Reifen sich in Kurven spürbar verformt. Beim gleichen Reifen in Normalausführung ist die Seitenwand deutlich dünner. Da ist ein etwas höherer Druck nötig, um kein schwammiges Gefühl zu haben (1,8 bis 1,9 Bar). 

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren schlauchlose Reifen, bis zum letzten Jahr fast ausschließlich UST-Reifen auf UST-Felgen und seitdem auch normale Reifen mit Milch auf UST-Felgen. Die Montage ist zwar aufwändig, aber der Grip ist besser, man kann besser mit weniger Druck fahren und Pannen habe ich mit Milch noch gar keine und vorher auch äußerst selten gehabt. Vom Gewicht her ist Tubeless mit Milch und normalen Faltreifen unschlagbar. Die Dichtigkeit ist unterschiedlich, bei einigen Reifen ist sie besser als mit Schlauch, bei anderen ist häufigeres Nachpumpen erforderlich. Aber für eine ausgiebige Tour über einen ganzen Tag ist der Reifen immer dicht genug. Von meiner Seite klare Empfehlung für Tubeless!


----------



## s_kell (18. Mai 2009)

Muss seit kurzem den Hinterreifen 1-2mal die Woche aufpumpen. War dann recht überrascht als unter Wasser lustig Bläschen austraten. Nach grad mal 500km hab ich nun mind. 4 Schnitte im Reifen. Ist das normal bei den Tubeless? (noch die original NN)hab die blank auf der Felge,ohne Milch. Ich meine,noch tritt die Luft ganz langsam aus (3-4Tage bis der mal platt ist) aber bleibt das auch so? Hab bissl Angst das sich das verschlimmert,dann hätten die Reifen net wirklich lang gehalten....bin allerdings auch Neuling auf dem Tuebeless-Gebiet.

Ach,und sauschwer ist der auch. War ganz baff das der olle Schlappen 685g wiegt


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Mai 2009)

Ich werde die tage mal wieder zum Spaß die NN draufmachen um ein bissel Straße zu fahren. Werde dann mal in den Wald gehen und dann sehe ich ja wieder der Unterschied wieder ist zu den FA.


----------



## schwipschwap (19. Mai 2009)

So ein Sch****

Jetzt war ich vorhin unterwegs zum Bike-Treff von der Uni um da endlich mal mitzufahren. Bin keine 5km weit gekommen : 

Der Schaltzug hat sich irgendwie in der Kette / Kurbel verfangen, rumgewickelt und abgerissen!!! 


Wie zum Teufel kann DAS denn sein? Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert? Was ist das eigentlich für eine bescheuerte Konstruktion die Züge so zu verlegen das SOWAS passieren kann?? Meinen Schaltzug in die KURBEL reinzuzwirbeln? 

Habt ihr irgendwas an den Zügen verändert ? Verbessert? Was gemacht?


Morgen wollte ich bei einem anderen Treff mitfahren. Hab allerdings den ganzen Tag uni. Wie lange dauert das so einen Zug zu wechseln? Würde mich jetzt richtig ankotzen, wenn ich morgen nicht mitfahren könnte. 

Geht selber machen? Ich meine wenn mans noch nie gemacht hat? Weil mein Händler wird sicher nicht so schnell Zeit haben ... Kacke... sorry.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (20. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle den Link mal hier ein, vielleicht hat einer von euch ne Meinung zu.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399114&highlight=rize

Gruß D


----------



## erbchen (20. Mai 2009)

Und noch etwas:

Bei welcher Größe fahrt ihr welche Rahmengröße.

Ich hab mit 1,80 ein L genommen. Sitze da vom Gefühl her ganz Prima.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canno-range (20. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> So ein Sch****
> 
> Jetzt war ich vorhin unterwegs zum Bike-Treff von der Uni um da endlich mal mitzufahren. Bin keine 5km weit gekommen :
> 
> ...



Hi schwipschwap, 

wie hast Du das denn hingekriegt? Im Normalfall liegt der Schaltzug doch hinter dem Umwerfer. Da sollte der eigentlich nicht in die Kurbel kommen können. Da muss dann wohl irgendweas mit der Länge nicht gestimmt haben. 

Die Verlgung des Zugs kann man auch als ungeübter Schrauber hinbekommen. Du wirdt ja dann Zug samt Hülle erneuern müssen. Dazu musst Du am Scvhalthebel eine kleine schwarze Plastikschraube mit einem Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher rausschrauben, auf den größten Gang schalten und den alten Innenzug rausziehen bzw. zuerst schieben. Dann fädelst DFu den neuen Innenzug ein, schiebst die Zughülle drauf und verlgst die am Rahmen mit den Plastikteilen, die den alten Zug gehalten haben. Für die Bestimmung der richtigen Länge der Außenhülle reicht der alte Zug hoffentlich noch. Danach klemmst Du den Zug am Schaltwerk. Dazu den Zug strammziehen und das Schaltwerk etwas nach innen schwenken, damit der Zug genügend Spannung hat. Die Feineinstellung des Schaltwerks machst Du mit der Verstellschraube am Schaltgriff. 
Vielleicht kennst Du ja jemanden, der das schon mal gemacht hat und Dich etwas unterstützen kann.


----------



## schwipschwap (20. Mai 2009)

Wie ich das geschafft habe - KEINE Ahnung. Aber heute Abend ist Tour angesagt und nich muss das irgendwie hinbekommen, sonst ärgere ich mich grün und blau. 

Die ganze Hülle hats natürlich zerfetzt. Alles schrott. 

Den Einbau schaffe ich. Das größere Problem ist das einstellen der Schaltung. Bzw. eigentlich ist die ja "eingestellt" nur ist der Zug abgerissen.
Muss ich dann wahrscheinlich neu einstellen, und das kann ich nicht wirklich. Guter Zeitpunkt zum lernen ... *seufz* 

Grüße


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Mai 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Und noch etwas:
> 
> Bei welcher Größe fahrt ihr welche Rahmengröße.
> 
> ...




Also ich fahre bei 180 einen M Rahmen und bin auch super zufrieden damit!!! Auf einem L habe ich leider noch nicht draufgesessen um den Unterschied zu spühren


----------



## DragonStyler (20. Mai 2009)

bin 1,95m und habe mich schlussendlich für einen XL Rahmen entschieden. War aber eine knappe Entscheidung.


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand von euch überhaupt schon den Lenker gekürzt?? Weil mich sprechen oft Team Kollegen an die meinten der Lenker wäre ihnen einfach zu breit. Ich finde ihn aber echt klasse und  bei mir bleibt alles so wie es ist


----------



## s_kell (20. Mai 2009)

Ich war anfangs kurz davor. Bin nun aber froh es nicht gemacht zu haben,denn ich fühl mich mittlerweile recht wohl mit dem breiten Lenker


----------



## Furby87 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab durch den breiten Lenker zu anfang das Gefühl gehabt ich würde auf enen Thron sitzen 


hab mich aber dran gewöhnt und komme super damit zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (21. Mai 2009)

breiter lenker ist spitze! 

Aber ich erwische mich z.B. auf Radwegen wenn ich eine konstante "Reisegeschwindigkeit" habe, den Lenker sehr weit innen zu greifen. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wer von euch fährt denn Ergon-Griffe(welche?)? Und hat jemand Bar ends / hörnchen? 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mal die GX1 / 2 oder die GA probieren soll.


Grüße


----------



## Furby87 (21. Mai 2009)

ich fahre die Ergon - GE1 Griffe die sind echt super griffig und gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahre bei mir die Ergon GE1 Griffe L und bin super zufrieden mit den Teilen. Echt klasse beim fahren und man fühlt sich auch irgendwie wohler beim Biken!!!


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (21. Mai 2009)

:-D ich erwische mich auch schonmal dabei den Lenker weit innen zu fassen, auf Waldautobahnen halt...

ich warte sehnsüchtig das mein händler die ergon ga1 geliefert bekommt, den ge1 hat er schon, würde aber gerne vergleichen!
einer wird es auf jeden fall!

wer fährt denn auch die ergon handschuhe, habe sie mir ebenfalls beim händler bestellt nur der wartet  schon seit märz drauf...
erst hieß es ende april, dann mitte mai und nun herbst...!?
wat ne ******* und ich brauch dringend neue!

ach ja, hörnchen gehören nit an nen rizer lenker, dat sieht doch nit aus...


----------



## schwipschwap (21. Mai 2009)

Dann besorge ich mir auf jeden Fall auch die ergons.
Muss mal GA und GE anfassen. 

Welche Handschuhgröße hast du bei L Griffen nur so zum Vergleich? Die richtige Griffgröße probier ich dann im Shop aus  

Ist die Montage eigentlich stressig? Ich kann mich noch an früher erinnern, als ich das an meinem uralten bike mal gemacht hab. Alte Griffe musste man runterschneiden und neue gingen kaum drauf. Besser geworden?

Grüße

EDIT : Auf die Handschuhe ( die langen ) warte ich auch schon seit 5 Wochen. Scheint überall das gleiche zu sein. Will die aber auch unbedingt haben. Die machen optisch einen sehr überzeugenden Eindruck 

Stimmt - Hörnchen schauen ******** aus. Aber der irgendwie sind sie doch praktisch. müsste so "ansteck" hörnchen geben. Bei langem Bergauffahren - klick - und ab die post.


----------



## Sportsüchtiger (21. Mai 2009)

Die Handschuh Größen stehen in keinerlei Verhältnis zu den Griffen!
L -Griffe dürften für (normale<große) Herrenhände sein, die anderen für Damen bzw. kleine Männerhände oder irre ich mich!?

Ich hab nen Roeckl anprobiert und danach haben die mir dann den Ergon bestellt, weiß nit mal welche Größe, schätze L bzw. 9 1/2 oder 10...

Gruß und schönen rest Feiertag an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe die Roeckl Gel als Vollfinger und mit den GE1 Griffen ist das echt ne verdammt geile Kombi. Das einzigste was halt eben am Rize nicht so gut ist sind die Bremsen in eminen Augen. Für meinen Fahrstil einfach zu schwach!!! Deswegen überlege ich ob ich hinten noch ne 185er draufmachen soll oder eher doch in den nächsten Monaten die Code


----------



## erbchen (21. Mai 2009)

Mein Rize ist aus Carbon und es ist mein erstes Rad aus Carbon.

Was kann ich dem denn zumuten? Wie fest ist das Material?

Hab echt die Hosen voll, dass ichs himmel das gute Stück.

Gruß D


----------



## schwipschwap (21. Mai 2009)

Carbon sollte schon was aushalten, keine Sorge! 
Dein wichtigstes Werkzeug muss der DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel sein. Aber ganz sicher kein "billiger". Am besten einen 1 - 20 Nm DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel. (z.B. den Syntace TorqKey ~90â¬)
Daraus folgt unmittelbar die erste goldene Regel bei Carbonparts: 
NIEMALS OHNE DREHMOMENTSCHLÃSSEL. 

Hintergrund: Zieht man beispielsweise den Vorbau zu fest an, kÃ¶nnen sich (und werden sich) Haarrisse bilden, die die Bruchlast erheblich verringern. Sprich dein Lenker kÃ¶nnte dir im  Trail plÃ¶tzlich um die Ohren fliegen. Die Folgen kann man sich ausmalen ... 

Daraus folgt dann direkt die zweite goldene Regel fÃ¼r Carbon: 
Nie schrauben ohne Drehmomentangaben! MÃ¼sste Ã¼berall draufstehen bzw. im Handbuch angegeben sein. 

Und dann noch: Benutze Montagepaste, sonst krepiert das Zeug auch. 

Schau doch mal hier vorbei: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/carbon-alle-infos-zu-den-kohlefasern.308342.2.htm

Ohne hier die Grundsatzdiskussion Ã¼ber Informationen aus diese Zeitschriften aufkeimen lassen zu wollen: Hier gibts auf jeden Fall ausreichend Infos Ã¼ber Carbon. 

@Calli : 
Dir sind die Bremsen zu schwach? Ich weiÃ nicht, die Passen doch!
Codes sind schon elite, aber ob sich der Preis dann nochmal lohnt? Ich wÃ¼rde es mal mit groÃen Scheiben probieren. Mit 203mm Pizzatellern kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die Bremsen nicht reichen kÃ¶nnten. 
Ich hab nur das Problem, dass die bremse hinten BRUTAL quietscht und vibriert. Mein HÃ¤ndler sagt, das liegt an den BelÃ¤gen, andere behaupten, die mÃ¼ssten nur mal richtig eingestellt werden. Was stimmt da denn jetzt?
Wie bekomme ich das quietschen weg?

Ach ja - stellt mal euer rize auf hinterrad und betÃ¤tigt mal die VR Bremse ein paar mal. Ist bei euch dann der Druckpunkt der Bremse auch weg? Hab sie nochmal durchspÃ¼len/ entlÃ¼ften lassen, aber laut Werkstatt ist das normal?

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Carbon sollte schon was aushalten, keine Sorge!
> Dein wichtigstes Werkzeug muss der Drehmomentschlüssel sein. Aber ganz sicher kein "billiger". Am besten einen 1 - 20 Nm Drehmomentschlüssel. (z.B. den Syntace TorqKey ~90)
> Daraus folgt unmittelbar die erste goldene Regel bei Carbonparts:
> NIEMALS OHNE DREHMOMENTSCHLÜSSEL.
> ...


gruß bikefun


----------



## schwipschwap (22. Mai 2009)

Ja schaut so auch besser aus  


Kennst du das geräusch, das Felgenbremsen bei Nässe verursacht haben? Genau dieses Geräusch ist es hinten. Beim Bremsen aus egal welcher Geschwindigkeit quietscht / vibriert die Scheibe sehr laut. Klingt wie ne Baumarktschleuder. 
Ich war am Mittwoch mit ner Gruppe unterwegs, da war auch ein Rize-Fahrer dabei. Bei dem war das Problem nicht. 
Niemand hatte so eklige Bremsen. 

Mein Händler hat gemeint, es gäbe z.Z. noch keine Drittanbieterbeläge. Er hat mir irgendwelche KoolStop beläge bestellt, aber die kommen irgendwie nicht. 

Kotzt mich gerade ziemlich an die Bremse. Werde die morgen auseinandernehmen und die Bremsbeläge mal anschleifen und mal nochmal gescheit einbauen. Hoffe das hilft. 

Bremsscheibe kann aber nicht zu locker sein, oder? 


Grüße


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Bremsscheibe kann aber nicht zu locker sein, oder?
> 
> 
> Grüße


schaden kanns nich wenn du die schrauben nachziehst,kann sein das die mit TORX schrauben gesichert sind .Bei  meinen steht sogar das drehmoment drauf ,liegt bei meinen scheiben bei 6,7 NM und da mein synatce dremo so krumme zahlen nich kann hab ich mal auf 7 aufgerundet nur bei carbon sollte man eher weniger als mehr nehmen .Beispiel: Die  Sattelstütze/sattel hatt laut FSA mit 8,8 NM festgedreht zu werden .Hab dann mal 8,5 eingestellt, und voher mit carbonpaste die relevanten kontaktpunkte eingepinselt


----------



## gmk (22. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Roeckl Gel als Vollfinger und mit den GE1 Griffen ist das echt ne verdammt geile Kombi. Das einzigste was halt eben am Rize nicht so gut ist sind die Bremsen in eminen Augen. Für meinen Fahrstil einfach zu schwach!!! Deswegen überlege ich ob ich hinten noch ne 185er draufmachen soll oder eher doch in den nächsten Monaten die Code



stimmt
hab´ jetzt die elixir r oben - vorne 203 hinten 185
kein vergleich!


----------



## erbchen (22. Mai 2009)

Wie erkennt man denn ob ein Rad richtig registriert ist?
Hab ein Konto erstellt und die Seriennummer eingegeben.
Hat alles soweit funktioniert. Hab mich erneut eingeloggt, sehe dann den Code und daneben ist ein Button mit Remove.

Geben die einem nochmal bescheid?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## schwipschwap (22. Mai 2009)

Hm das hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht, das mit dem registrieren.
Ist das empfehlenswert? 
Wer hat sein Bike registriert?


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das auch nicht gemacht
Mein Händler hat die Nummer und ich habe die und das Bike wollte ich auch nicht verkaufen!! Weis auch nicht ob das evtl was bringen soll?? Evtl wenn es gestohlen wird oder wenn jemand eure Daten haben will für Spam Emails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (22. Mai 2009)

wahrscheinlich nur für die spam emails


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Mai 2009)

Weil das Bike hat dein Händler mit Sicherheit registrieren lassen und sollte was sein kannst du ja immer noch die daten von ihm holen. So sehe ich das jetzt einfach mal!!!


----------



## erbchen (23. Mai 2009)

und wieder ich...

gibt es ne Liste mit den Drehmomenten fürs Rize Carbon? oder wo kann ich diese ablesen? 

Wie wirkt denn die Montagepaste? (Schmiermittel? oder verklebt die auch?)

Habe heute einen Proxxon Drehmo gekauft 5-30Nn. Braucht man auch weniger wie 5 Nm? bei welchen teilen? (zur Not kann ich ihn wieder hin bringen, den DMS) 

Danke

Gruß Daniel

PS: es wird nicht die letzte Frage gewesen sein...,schonmal sorry dafür


----------



## schwipschwap (23. Mai 2009)

Am Rize selber sind die kleinsten Drehmomente glaube ich die von den schwingenlagern (5Nm) und am Vorbau sinds glaube ich auch 5Nm, wie üblich bei Vorbauten, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche. 

Mir fällt jetzt nichts ein, aber ich meine schon mal irgendwo "4Nm" gelesen zu haben - dürfte aber eher die Ausnahme sein.
Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich größer, bei Carbonparts auf Drehmomente unter 5Nm zu stoßen als auf Drehmomente über 20 Nm (übliche Obergrenze für "feine" DMS). Irgendwo gibts hier auch einen Fred, in dem wird heiß über Drehmomentschlüssel und Drehmomente diskutiert - such mal nach Drehmomentschlüssel.  Da war glaube ich auch irgendwo ein Beitrag zu Teilen mit Drehmomenten <5Nm ...

Gruß


----------



## s´Mattl (23. Mai 2009)

zu den drehmomenten:

die meisten hersteller haben auf ihren HP informationen zu den materialerhaltenden momenten hinterlegt. bei CD für die FSA-komponenten der fall. auf den lagern steht - wie an anderer stelle erwähnt - das einzustellende maximale moment drauf.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Mai 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> und wieder ich...
> 
> gibt es ne Liste mit den Drehmomenten fürs Rize Carbon? oder wo kann ich diese ablesen? Im Orginal manual von CD
> 
> ...



gruß bikefun


----------



## gmk (25. Mai 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> und wieder ich...
> 
> gibt es ne Liste mit den Drehmomenten fürs Rize Carbon? oder wo kann ich diese ablesen?
> 
> ...



alles auf der cannondale hp
tech manuals


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (29. Mai 2009)

Dear ladies and gentleman,
Bin nun schon länger auf Bike suche und nun schon mehrfach über das Rize gestolpert, durfte auch schon einmal drauf sitzen auch wenns ne nummer zu groß war. 
Bin zwischendurch eher in Richtung enduro abgedriftet, nachdem nun aber mein Wahlbike ausverkauft ist (bin wie so oft zu langsam gewesen), würde mich interessieren was das Rize so alles mitmacht.
Ich möchte nicht ausschließen das ich auch mal nen Bikepark besuche und frage mich ob das Bike dies aushalten würde?
Ich würde sagen nein, mein Vater hingegen,der seit gut 15 Jahren Mountainbike fährt, sagt das es das bei meinem geringen Gewicht, ~55-60kg (mit Klamottes), locker mitmacht.Nach der Testrunde auf dem Rize 4L muss ich sagen das dieses Bike einfach genial ist,soweit ich das nach einer Fahrt mit nem zu großen Rahmen sagen kann.
Ich weiß, dass dies eher nach dem Einsatzgebiet eines Motos klingt, dies ist jedoch zu teuer bzw. in den günstigeren versionen schon wieder zu schwer (unter 15kg ohne Pedale sollte es schon kommen).
Freue mich auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## gmk (29. Mai 2009)

also
ich hab´ mein rize 4 ein bisschen aufgepeppt
*avid elixir *(203 vorne 185hinten) und eine *pike air u-turn*
sowie nötiges 20mm steckachs laufrad mit mavic 321er felge

alleine die gabel ist von der steifigkeit eine unglaubliche steigerung

würde das rize nur bedingt für einen bikeparkeinsatz empfehlen
obwohl ichs auch ordentlich krachen lasse bei meinem gewicht >80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2009)

Die Bremsen hauen bestimmt gut rein!! Werde mir morgen erst einmal noch ein paar neue Beläge besorgen gehen da bei mir nichts mehr drin ist  oder drauf ist :=)

Mir kommt das die letzte zeit irgendwie vor, das mein Bike ein bissel schwammig ist. Was könnte das denn evtl sein ?? Reifendruck zu hoch oder zu niedrieg ??? ( Fat Alber 2.25er 1,9 bar vorne und hinten)

Oder evtl mal ein bissel mehr Druck in den Dämpfer geben??


----------



## John Black (31. Mai 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Die Bremsen hauen bestimmt gut rein!! Werde mir morgen erst einmal noch ein paar neue Beläge besorgen gehen da bei mir nichts mehr drin ist  oder drauf ist :=)
> 
> Mir kommt das die letzte zeit irgendwie vor, das mein Bike ein bissel schwammig ist. Was könnte das denn evtl sein ?? Reifendruck zu hoch oder zu niedrieg ??? ( Fat Alber 2.25er 1,9 bar vorne und hinten)
> 
> Oder evtl mal ein bissel mehr Druck in den Dämpfer geben??



Kein wunder das es schwammt. Berg ab ist es auch angenehm.
Umstellen auf "schwammig" kannst du am roten Rädchen ca. 6Klicks und nicht überdrehen.
Reifendruck ab 3,3 Bar und Dämpfer mit205 PSI aufpumpen vorher Lock Out raus, Schrauben kontrollieren und Drehmoment beachten.
Das rote Rädchen am Dämpfer von Fahrersicht ganz nach links drehen. Wenn dann noch was schwimmt, kann es nur noch die Gabel sein. Vom Fahrrergewicht ist alles auch noch minimal abhängig. Gehe von 80Kg aus.


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

Reifendruck auf 3,3 Bar !!!!! Alter ich will keine Straße fahren!! Habe die tage mal den NN nochmals draufgemacht und bin damit 56km Straße gefahren und das bei 2,4 bar.

Fahre nun wieder den FAt Albert bei 1,9 bar und das langt auch für das was ich fahre. Weis aber woher nun das Schwammige Gefühl kommt, ist also nichts schlimmes eher was von der Geometrie 

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=58232463"]Video: StÃ¶ckli Trail Video von David & Caro - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@58232463[/ame]

Ein kleines Filmchen von uns und ich als Fahrer mit meinem Rize  Die Qualli ist leider durch das kleine Format nicht so 100 %tig als wenn es mit 2,5 Gig wäre  

Hoffe es gefällt euch und es ist auch alles zu sehen!!  Evtl kann es sein, das nur 3:19 Min zu sehen sind anstatt 4 Minuten! Kollege wird das aber noch ändern!!! 

Werde aber meinen Fahrstil noch ein bissel Aggressiver machen und dadurch das viele Einzelaufnahmen sind kkonnte ich den ganzen Tail nicht so aggressiv runterbollern


----------



## schwipschwap (1. Juni 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Reifendruck auf 3,3 Bar !!!!! Alter ich will keine Straße fahren!!



Ich denke mal, das ist wohl nur zu Testzwecken um nachzusehen wo der Schwamm sitzt! Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass jemand mit 205 psi im Dämpfer und 3,3 bar unterwegs ist. Hätte man sich die knete sparen können und Hardtail fahren. 

Cooles Video, vllt. etwas langatmiger Vorspann  Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

Japa, der Vorspann ist schon ein bissel lang aber das Ende fehlt leider auch noch.......das wird nachher mal richtig freigeschaltet werden!!!

Das ist der Lukas Stöckli Trail bei uns!!


----------



## fuzzball (1. Juni 2009)

wirkst ein bißchen steif auf dem Radl  aber nettes Video und Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (1. Juni 2009)

einen mtb reifen mit 3 bar fahren ... 


nettes video calli !  
nur die musikwechsel ... ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

Filmchen ist nicht ganz drauf, wird aber richtig gemacht! War nur Fahrer gewesen!!!


----------



## John Black (2. Juni 2009)

Schöne Streck, ein Traum bei dem Wetter !
Kam mir recht lang vor, aber der Aufstieg loht sich und die Sprünge erst.
Ein  an den Kamera Mann/Frau!

Wüßte mal gerne wo das Gummi vom Dämper am Ziel stand und was du so auf die Waage bringst???
wunder dich nicht, wenn dir mal der Reifen von der Felge springt in einer scharfen trockenen Kurve auf Asphalt. *1,9 Bar nimmt man zum Trialen auf Felsen!!!*
Mach mal 3Bar auf die Pellen und jage den Hügel nochmal runter, dann weißt du was das Bike wirklich kann. Außerdem *mit der Fox Gabel ist Potenzial des Rahmens eh kaum erkennbar, da gehört ne Lefty dran*. 
Die Fox würde ich jetzt nach Leftyumbau, vom Fahrgefühl eher zerbrechlich nennen und des Bikes nicht würdig. 

Hamburger Simon!
Kompletten Einsatzgebiet ist aus diesem Video nicht ersichtlich. Das Rize verpackt viel mehr wenn man es will.  Aber ist kein Freeride Bike und nichts konkretes für den Bikepark. Man sollte sich schon überlegen für was man sich entscheidet XC oder FR, sind völlig andere Bikes und komplett unterschiedlich bis auf paar Bauteile. Dazwischen liegt das Rize4,  ist aber für keines der Einsatzgebiete optimal, obwohl es beide fast abdeckt.
Für Bikeparks nimmt man als Novice ein leichtes Hardtail für Dirt oder ein schweres Fully bei unbegrenztem Budge. Das Prophet liegt noch zwischen Rize und Moto und deckt den Bereich FR mehr ab, als das Rize, ist aber trotzdem noch super für Xc. Ein Bike das beide Bereiche XC und FR komplett abdeckt gibt es nicht.

Richtiger Reifendruck....
Ich fahre den Alber und Nobby Nic beide 2,25er und die leichtesten in den Modellreihen. Klar ist da sicherlich Srtaße dabei, läßt sich nicht vermeiden im Ruhrpott aber eher in der Reihenfolge: Straße 35%, Schotter 30, Wald 25,  grober Schotter 10
Beide Reifen Paare sind mitte ihrer Lebensdauers. Dank häufiges wechseln, gleichmäßig abgefahren und habe ca. 7000km km bis jetz gehalten (3Jahre,jede Jahreszeit).  Kaum Pannen, super Grip, tolles Gewicht, Lebensdauer und breites Einsatzgebiet bis leichter Freeride! Selbstreinigung, Grip auf nassem Holz und Preis gehen aber an den Albert.

3 Bar bei meinem 80Kg samt Gepäck sind aufjedenfall angenehm und kein wenig zu hart aber dafür umso schneller und griffiger nicht nur auf Asphalt! Probiert es aus ! Dann hat das schleichen im Wald ein ende.
Schwalbe gibt vor 2,5-4,5Bar jedoch beschränkt Mavic das auf 3,5 bei der 317.  
Dämper Druck 205PSI ergeben 12mm Vorspannung bei mir, das ist genau nach Hersteller Vorgaben. Auf flacher Straße darf es nicht wippen auf der max. Einstellung des roten Rädchens ohne Pro Pedal (blauer hebel off).


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juni 2009)

John Black schrieb:


> Schöne Streck, ein Traum bei dem Wetter !
> Kam mir recht lang vor, aber der Aufstieg loht sich und die Sprünge erst.
> Ein  an den Kamera Mann/Frau!
> 
> ...



Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe kommen, John Black, aber deine Ausführungen über den korrekten Reifendruck halte ich für schlicht falsch! Es ist erwiesen, dass im Gelände mit niedrigem Reifendruck der Rollwiderstand sinkt und der Grip steigt. Mehr als 1,8 - 2,0 bar vorne und 2,0 bis 2,2 bar hinten sind bei deiner Gewichtsangabe von 80 kg nicht nötig. Irgendwas machst du da ziemlich verkehrt, wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf.


----------



## gmk (2. Juni 2009)

meine rede!
manche sind unbelehrbar ...


----------



## John Black (2. Juni 2009)

Ich sag mal: jeder wie er es marg.
Ich mach da sicherlich nichts falsch.
Begründung: ich fahre mehr km als manch anderer hier. 150km an einem Tag kommen wöchentlich vor.  Das were mit euren 2,2 Bar nicht so einfach zu bewältigen. 
Ihr könnt ja mal gerne mit mir alle Halden an einem Tag abfahren hier im Pott.
Der Reifenrollwiderstand ist kleiner bei niedrigem Luftdruck im Wald bei ca 20km/h.
Das ist Wahr.
Ihr bezieht auch hierbei auf den Vergleich zwischen schmalen und breiten Reifen. Den Artikel habe ich gelesen.
Hat aber nix damit zu tun ob Schwalbe´s 2,25 ein größeren Rollwiederstand bei abnehmendem Druck hat.
Ist doch einleuchtend? oder?

Unter 20km/h fühlt sich 3 Bar einwenig hart an, aber Tempo im Wald ist deutlich höher damit. Die seiten Stollen haben dadurch besten Grip in Kurven und für Dämpfung sind am Fully nicht die Reifen zuständig. Hat also nur Vorteile. Probiert es aus, Luft kostet ja nix.  
Finde es schade richtig tolle Räder zu überhollen, nur weil die Reifen nicht aufgepumt sind.


----------



## schwipschwap (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn du so am kacheln bist, warum hast du dir dann kein Scalpel gekauft? Bei dem Racing-Potential ist das Scalpel doch erste Wahl? 

Ich bin wohl einfach wirklich ein Lahmarsch, weil mit 3,0bar in den NNs hab ich mich im Wald schön lang gelegt. Seitdem ich so rund 2 bar fahre bin ich wunderbar sicher unterwegs  

Gruß


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> meine rede!
> manche sind unbelehrbar ...



nur witzig, dass alle paar Wochen wieder welche auftauchen 

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Luftdruck: 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=0

Luftdruck am Optimo mit Race King 2.2 auf Olympic/DS1 Felgen: 1,8/2,1 bar
Luftdruck am Perp mit Ruber Queen 2.4 auf Deemax Felgen: 1,1/1,4 bar


----------



## John Black (2. Juni 2009)

Das wirds dann wohl sein. Aber Lahmarsch ist zu hart ausgedrückt. Ich würde sagen du brauchst mehr Bikegefühl. Da gibts paar Übungen aus dem Trial-bereich. Bunny Hop, auf Hinterad stehen, usw. kann ich dir gerne erklären wenn motiviert bist.


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2009)

wohl zuviel davon gehört  http://www.mentaltraining-beckers.c...ein::19.html?gclid=CNrbqZeJ7JoCFQVfFQodvWQvBw

oder sind schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ledandi (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Rize-Gemeinde,

mit dem Erhalt der Kurbel am letzten Samstag, kann ich mich nun auch in die Reihe der Rize (siehe Fotoalbum) Fahrer einreihen. Die Jungfernfahrt haben wir schon hinter uns. Richtiges Trailfeeling kam dabei noch nicht auf, da wir nur eine kleine Ausfahrt unternommen haben, um zu prüfen, ob alles (Schaltung, etc.) funktioniert. Wenn kommendes Wochenende mehr Zeit vorhanden ist, wird die Ausfahrt auch länger - versprochen.
Mit Pedale, Tacho usw. kommt das Gefährt auf 11,18 kg (+/- 40 g). Die Leichtbauer würden sagen Da geht noch was!, doch darauf lasse ich es nicht ankommen. Es soll ja auch dem Einsatz entsprechend ausgestattet sein.
Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Aufbau noch nicht. Es fehlen leider noch die weißen Bremsschläuche von Jagwire, die sich weiterhin im Rückstand befinden. Schwarze Felgen wären natürlich auch schön, doch man soll ja immer noch Träume haben ;-).


Bis dann,
Andi


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2009)

der Kleinste bist du aber nicht,oder?



(ich bin mal so frei)


----------



## ledandi (2. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> der Kleinste bist du aber nicht,oder?



Körpergröße: 190 cm
Beinlänge: 96 cm
-> Rahmen L (beim XL wäre mir das Oberrohr zu lang)


----------



## Calli Potter (2. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bike, nur der Vorbau sieht ein bissel komisch aus. Also der kommt mir ein bissel komisch vor als bei anderen Rize.

Aber mit Lefty sieht das Bike doch viel viel besser aus als mit der Fox , aber besser ne Fox als ne Rock Shocks drin wie bei den 09er Modellen 

Würde aber den vorderen Bereich von dem Kettenschutz noch abkleben, sonst kann es da bald schlimm aussehen!!


----------



## ledandi (2. Juni 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, nur der Vorbau sieht ein bissel komisch aus. Also der kommt mir ein bissel komisch vor als bei anderen Rize.



Der verstellbare Vorbau von Syntace lässt diesen je nach Einstellung zugegeben etwas seltsam aussehen. Dafür spricht aber ganz klar die optimale Einstellung der Wunschgeometrie.



Calli Potter schrieb:


> Würde aber den vorderen Bereich von dem Kettenschutz noch abkleben, sonst kann es da bald schlimm aussehen!!



Danke für den Tipp - das Thema wurde hier schon mal diskutiert. Werde mir mal raussuchen, welches Material dafür zur Verfügung steht. Eigentlich könnte man auch den Neoprenschutz weiter nach vorne ziehen, sofern diese dann nicht mit dem Kettenblatt kollidiert.


cu,
Andi


----------



## gmk (2. Juni 2009)

John Black schrieb:


> Ich sag mal: jeder wie er es marg.
> Ich mach da sicherlich nichts falsch.
> Begründung: ich fahre mehr km als manch anderer hier. 150km an einem Tag kommen wöchentlich vor.  Das were mit euren 2,2 Bar nicht so einfach zu bewältigen.
> Ihr könnt ja mal gerne mit mir alle Halden an einem Tag abfahren hier im Pott.
> ...


!!  ich nehme mal an du fährst mit dem mtb auf asphalt ...
bist du dir sicher, dass du wirklich mountainbike_st_?? 


*@ledandi:*
kompliment!
ordentlich racelastig aufgebaut

ich habs eher in richtung am/en aufgebaut ... 
~14kg


----------



## Peter81 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer...

Rize4 mit Rock Shox REV. find das Bike super, mit der Gabel bin ich so "eigentlich" zufrieden. Hatte vorher FOX Float 120, die war schon irgendwie besser. Soll ich jetzt mittelfristig auf Fox oder was anderes umrösten? Kann man eigentlich auch ne 1.5 Zoll Gabel reinbauen?
Hätt gern Tuning Tipps. Hab leider nicht den neopren Kettenschutz sondern nur ne Klarsichtfolie an der Kettenstrebe. Wo gibts den?
Was würdet ihr noch umrüsten? macht es sinn, ne BB 30 Kurbel einzubauen? hat das jemand hier gemacht?
Danke für die Antworten.
Peter


----------



## ledandi (2. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> kompliment!
> ordentlich racelastig aufgebaut
> 
> ich habs eher in richtung am/en aufgebaut ...
> ~14kg




Danke für die Blumen! Mein erstes Fully war ein Epic, das Race-Feeling hat mich offensichtlich nicht mehr losgelassen. So fühle ich mich am wohlsten. Vielleicht kommt früher oder später doch noch ein längeres Steuerrohr rein. Dann würde die Geometrie eher in Richtung AM gehen.


----------



## ledandi (2. Juni 2009)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin auch seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer...



Gratulation zum Rize!



Peter81 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt mittelfristig auf Fox oder was anderes umrösten? Kann man eigentlich auch ne 1.5 Zoll Gabel reinbauen?
> Hätt gern Tuning Tipps.



An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Lefty ansehen. Cannondale ist für mich Lefty bzw. Fetty, jedenfalls eine Gabel mit 88 Nadellagern.
Aus meinem früheren Bike steht noch eine 140er Carbon SPV zum Verkauf. Falls Du Interesse hast, dann schicke mir bitte eine PM.



Peter81 schrieb:


> Hab leider nicht den neopren Kettenschutz sondern nur ne Klarsichtfolie an der Kettenstrebe. Wo gibts den?



Fast jeder gut sortierte Bike-Händler hat die Neoprenschützer in verschiedenen Größen. Meiner ist von http://www.cannondale-parts.de/



Peter81 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr noch umrüsten? macht es sinn, ne BB 30 Kurbel einzubauen?Peter



BB30 ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem zum Optimieren des Gewichts sinnvoll. Jetzt fährst Du immer den Adapter durch die Gegend.


Bis dann,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Black (3. Juni 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Wenn du so am kacheln bist, warum hast du dir dann kein Scalpel gekauft? Bei dem Racing-Potential ist das Scalpel doch erste Wahl?
> 
> Ich bin wohl einfach wirklich ein Lahmarsch, weil mit 3,0bar in den NNs hab ich mich im Wald schön lang gelegt. Seitdem ich so rund 2 bar fahre bin ich wunderbar sicher unterwegs
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe mir kein Scalpel gekauft, weil ich kein Sprung oder Abfahrt auslasse auch wenn ich lange Strecken fahre.
Das Rize Alu ist genau das Richtige für meine Luftakrobatik bis zu Waldautobahn. Auf Asphalt fahre ich nur wenn kein Schotterweg neben dran ist. So Anspielungene hier marg ich garnicht! Ich bin MTBiker von Herzen und empfinde sportliche Abneigung zu allen Schmalspur Athleten. Mein Potenzial verschwände ich bestimmt nicht, um irgendwo auf Siegerplatz zu kommen. Der Ritt ist das Ziel!  
Sag mir bitte mal den Zusammenhang, zwischen Lahmärschigkeit und Stürzen auf prall aufgepumpten Reifen??? 
Es ließt sich so, als ob du meints , der hoche Reifendruck wäre Schuld an deinem Sturz? Klar immer sind die Teile schuld, ist ja auch einfacher so. Wenn, dann hast du dich nicht, auf den Luftdruck Unterschied und äußere Begebenheiten, angepasst. Wahrscheinlich zu schnell für dich gewesen und daher ungewohnt. 

Fakt ist Berg ab rollt jeder Reifen mit hochem Druck schneller. Wir hier fahren im Ruhrpott und nicht in den Rocky Mountains (vergessen manche), soviel Grip mit 2Bar brauche ich nicht beim Mountainbiken im Pott und das noch mit nem Rize, wo sowieso schon Heandling angeboren ist. Vielleicht verbrauche ich dadurch mehr Watt beim hochfahren aber Spaßfaktor steigt mit Geschwindigkeit.  Oder etwa auch nicht ?
*Eigentlich wollte ich CalliPotter nur paar Tips geben, weil ihm sein Rize schwammig vorkommt und sofort werde ich zum Feindbild für alle Lowpressure Rider hier. Lächerlich!!! Mir doch egal wie ihr fahrt, hauptsache Ihr fahrt Bike. *

Und zu den tollen Links über Rollwiderstand:
Ich bezweifle das jeder auf anhieb sofort versteht was dort erklärt wird.
Rollwiderstand eines Reifens ist ein sehr heikles, kompliziertes und umfangreiches Thema und ich würde mir nie anmassen da komplett durchzublicken. So manche hier anscheinend schon, lauter Physik Profs. hier. Toll eine Tabelle anschauen und schon wissen mit welchem Reifen ich 25% meiner Energie sparre. WoW oder doch nur Verkaufsstrategie?  
 Da aber meine Fahreindrücke mit den ermittelten Werten übereinstimmen, glaube ich gute Tipps zugeben.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2009)

John Black schrieb:


> Ich habe mir kein Scalpel gekauft, weil ich kein Sprung oder Abfahrt auslasse auch wenn ich lange Strecken fahre.
> Das Rize Alu ist genau das Richtige für meine Luftakrobatik bis zu Waldautobahn. Auf Asphalt fahre ich nur wenn kein Schotterweg neben dran ist. So Anspielungene hier marg ich garnicht! Ich bin MTBiker von Herzen und empfinde sportliche Abneigung zu allen Schmalspur Athleten. Mein Potenzial verschwände ich bestimmt nicht, um irgendwo auf Siegerplatz zu kommen. Der Ritt ist das Ziel!
> Sag mir bitte mal den Zusammenhang, zwischen Lahmärschigkeit und Stürzen auf prall aufgepumpten Reifen???
> Es ließt sich so, als ob du meints , der hoche Reifendruck wäre Schuld an deinem Sturz? Klar immer sind die Teile schuld, ist ja auch einfacher so. Wenn, dann hast du dich nicht, auf den Luftdruck Unterschied und äußere Begebenheiten, angepasst. Wahrscheinlich zu schnell für dich gewesen und daher ungewohnt.
> ...



Sag´ mal, schon mitbekommen? 100 Leute hier sind anderer Meinung als du. Glaub´s uns doch: deine Ansichten hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks hast du ziemlich exklusiv! Bist du eventuell mit dem Bushbiker bekannt? Der hat nämlich im Winterpokalforum ähnlich komische Dinge abgesondert ....


----------



## baltes21 (3. Juni 2009)

Ganz Großes Mäusekino


----------



## ledandi (3. Juni 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll das Druckthema in der Art zu diskutieren. Im Prinzip ist es wie mit allen Dingen, jeder soll machen, was er für richtig hält und vor allem mit was er sich am wohlsten fühlt. So ist es z.B. auch mit der Geometrie vom gesamten Bike. In den diversen Fachzeitschriften waren schon etliche Artikel darüber - sicherlich auch hilfreich - doch letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was für ihn die richtigen Einstellungen sind.


----------



## curious (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
hier ist gerade so viel von Reifen die Rede.

Gestern habe festgestellt, daß die Original Nobby Nic auf meinem Rize 4 Bj 2008 Drahtreifen sind. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es so etwas gibt !? Ich habe noch Nobby Nic Faltreifen von meinem Hardtail. Den Schlauch habe ich auch gewechselt, war ein dicker Hutchinson für Mäntel bis 2.1 :-(

Ich weiß, das sind alles Verschleißteile. Aber warum CD hier spart ist mir schleierhaft. Beides zusammen dürfte min. 150 gr. pro Rad bringen, bei minimalen Mehrkosten für den Hersteller.

Freundliche Grüße ...


----------



## schwipschwap (3. Juni 2009)

Was geht denn ab? Ich hab dich doch in keinster Weise kritisiert oder angegriffen? Mann ich habe nicht gesagt, du verschwendest Potential und schau zu dass aus dir was wird, sondern ich habe einfach nur gefragt, warum du dir kein Scalpel gekauft hast. Du schreibst selbst du fährst viele Kilometer und das mit schnellen Geschwindigkeiten. Und du hast gesagt du bist im Pott unterwegs und nicht in den mountains! So ein Scalpel ist kein Rennrad sondern ebenfalls ein MTB! Ich persönlich finde das Ding spitze! Leider etwas zu Sportliche Sitzposition für mich. Die sind hammer schnell unterwegs. Und für dich ist ja die Geschwindigkeit direkt proportional zum Spaßfaktor!? 

Den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Reifendruck, dem Sturz und dem Druck kann ich dir ganz genau erklären. Ich bin am Anfang mit 3bar gefahren. Aber ich bin ziemlich oft auf Wurzelteppichen oder Steinen etc. beim klettern abgerutscht. In einer Kurve hats mich dann auch mal gescheit geschmissen, weil das VR über einen Stein einfach abgeglitten ist. Seitdem ich den Druck verringert habe, haben sich die Klettereigenschaften verbessert und mein Kurvenhandling auch! 
Und bevor du mir hier sone Sch**ße unterstellst, von wegen das Material ist schuld: Klick hier im Thread mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da erkundige ich mich nach griffigeren Reifen. Bekomme auch "recht" von anderen Forenmitgliedern, dass manche mit NNs auch keine so gute Erfahrung gemacht haben. Und ich BETONE noch, dass ich NICHT SO DER GROSSE FAHRTECHNIKER BIN! Und ob man da mit anderen Reifen mehr rausholen kann.
Ich schiebe GAR NIX auf das Material. Ich sage nur: Seitdem ich 2bar im Reifen habe hauts mich nicht mehr auf die Fresse. Wo ist da das Problem?

Das Feindbild schaffst du dir nicht weil du Tipps gibst, selbst wenn sie hier nicht der Forumsmeinung entsprechen. Das ist doch völlig legitim! Du hast gesagt du fährst >3bar und bist damit zufrieden, die Leute sollen es testen.
Klar finde ich Antworten wie "manche sind unbelehrbar" nicht unbedingt Qualifiziert, aber da auch die CC Racer hier mit weniger Druck unterwegs sind lässt berechtigte Zweifel zurück!

Und ich muss dir recht geben - Rollwiderstand ist eine komplizierte Angelegenheit. Aber irgendwie sehe keinen Grund warum die Reibungsleistung bei Geschwindigkeiten über 20km/h abnehmen sollten.. Im Grundlagenzusammenhang steht noch nichtmal die Geschwindigkeit in der Formel.. Aber ich bin auch kein Prof. 



Ich weiß ich weiß ... bin selber schuld wenn ich hier noch so nen text schreibe. Das nächste mal halt ich einfach die schnauze .. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Sag´ mal, schon mitbekommen? 100 Leute hier sind anderer Meinung als du. Glaub´s uns doch: deine Ansichten hinsichtlich des Luftdrucks hast du ziemlich exklusiv! Bist du eventuell mit dem Bushbiker bekannt? Der hat nämlich im Winterpokalforum ähnlich komische Dinge abgesondert ....


vergiss es, der ist aus irgendeinem Stollen gekrochen und will uns jetzt erzählen wie man Fahrrad fährt - wir haben ja alle gar keine Ahnung, nutzen das Mtb für den Weg zur Eisdiele....etc....etc....



baltes21 schrieb:


> Ganz Großes Mäusekino


verdammt mein Popcorn ist alle


----------



## John Black (4. Juni 2009)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.
Solche Aussagen, wie vom fuzzball gehen zu weit und gehören hier nicht hin.
Schreib doch als PM und provozier mich hier nicht, mit deinen Beleidigungen und falschen Behauptungen. "Aus Stollen gekrochen"

Ich erzähl hier keinem, wie er fahren soll oder was du da sonst behauptest.
Was erlaubst du dir da eigentlich??? So schaukelt sich das nur hoch.
Wenn ich mir den Verlauf hier so anschaue, Bilder von den Provokateuren , manche Beiträge und das Video, gehöre ich hier kaum rein. Entschuldige mich noch hiermit bei den netteren Beteiligten und suche mir ne freundlichere Diskussionsrunde. See ya!


----------



## Boba_Fett (4. Juni 2009)

also mal so zum Reifendruck allgemein,PRÜFT DOCH ERSTMAL DIE GENAUIGKEIT DER MANOMETER EURER LUFTPUMPEN !!!!!!!!!!
das sind keine Präzisionsteile....ein halbes Bar Abweichung bei einer normalen Luftpumpe ist fast normal...und 2,5 oder 3 Bar machen schon einen Unterschied!


----------



## Calli Potter (4. Juni 2009)

Also das mit dem Reifendruck beim Rize merkt man echt schon wenn man zuwenig oder zuviel drauf hat.

Habe jetzt mal Hinten 2,3 bar drauf weil ich halt heute Abend zu 90% Straße fahren werde und der Rest ist halt eben Schotter. Da langt das dann auch.

Das Scalpel ist halt eben was wenn man wirklich schnell fahren will und eben keine Sprünge oder Enduro im Wald fahren will.

Anderseits ist das Rize echt schon ein Bike, mit dem man fast alles machen kann. Je nachdem wie es ausgestattet ist und für was es gebraucht wird. Hier im Forum sind sogar Rize die ne Lefty Speed draufhaben und das finde ich echt geil!! Weil vom Rahmen her ist das Rize zu fast alles zu gebrauchen


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2009)

also ich benutz so eins zum messen des Luftdrucks http://www.kedo.com/products/40415.html, allerdings ein viieeelll älteres Modell von einem anderen Anbieter;funktioniert seit Jahren beim Auto und Bike(Adapter) wunderbar


----------



## Calli Potter (4. Juni 2009)

Ich benutze den hier dafür http://www.cycle-basar.de/images/product_images/popup_images/3879_0.jpg


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2009)

denke im Prinzip ist es auch egal ob jetzt 2,2 oder 2,3bar die Richtung muss nur stimmen


----------



## schwipschwap (4. Juni 2009)

Bringts das die kohle für sonen airchecker hinzulegen? Ich pump immer bis 2 bar auf meiner Pumpe stehen und dann "kontrolliere" ich mit den Fingern ob sichs zu hart oder zu weich anfühlt ^^ Messtoleranz +/- 1 bar  vllt. besorge ich mir auch mal so ein Ding ...


----------



## DragonStyler (4. Juni 2009)

Ich pumpe meine Räder auch Pi*Daumen auf. Ich finde nicht das man da jetzt auf nem viertel Bar mehr oder weniger rumreiten sollte. Es muss sich gut bei fahren anfühlen, das ist meines erachtens das Wichtigste!!!


----------



## gmk (5. Juni 2009)

curious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ist gerade so viel von Reifen die Rede.
> 
> *Gestern habe festgestellt, daß die Original Nobby Nic auf meinem Rize 4 Bj 2008 Drahtreifen sind. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es so etwas gibt !? *Ich habe noch Nobby Nic Faltreifen von meinem Hardtail. Den Schlauch habe ich auch gewechselt, war ein dicker Hutchinson für Mäntel bis 2.1 :-(
> ...



*war bei mir auch so!*
ziemlich unnötig von cannondale ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitcho (5. Juni 2009)

Mal ein anderes Problem,

meine Lefty - 2009er Carbon PBR, ist jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal bei EightyAid. Beim ersten mal kam mir Öl beim betätigen des LockOut entgegengespritzt, jetzt das gleich Problem wieder, zudem klackert die Gabel im LockOut - ich denke das Luft drin ist.

Bin sowieso etwas unglücklich mit dem Kauf. Das Bike ist der Hammer, aber ständig ist was. Erst waren die falschen Mäntel drauf - statt den mit der roten Seitenwand die normalen Nobby Nic. Nach etlichem hin und her hat mir Schwalbe dann die rot/schwarzen zugeschickt, Cannondale hat sich überhaupt nicht gekümmert.
Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass die mir den Lenker vom Moto rangebaut haben, hab das dann bemängelt und den FSA K Force Carbon Lenker bekommen, nur leider nicht die Cannondale Edition.
Hab auch das Gefühl, das der Fox RP23 Öl verliert, oder ist der immer so "feucht"? Der Float R war das nie und er Septune, den ich auf dem Prophet fahre, ist auch trockener.
Hab ich die Sonntagproduktion erwischt oder habt Ihr auch solche Probleme. Ist schon mein dritte Canni und meine vierte Lefty aber soviel Trouble hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## erbchen (7. Juni 2009)

Welche Bremsscheiben und Bremsbacken habt ihr gekauft ,dass das irrsinnige Gequitsche (gerade bei Feuchtigkeit) aufgehört hat?

Welche kann ich problemlos auf die Mavic Crosstrail montieren und welche Bremsbacken (alles nichtquitschend  ) passen bei den JuicySeven.

Auf was habt ihr gewechselt?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## schwipschwap (7. Juni 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Welche Bremsscheiben und Bremsbacken habt ihr gekauft ,dass das irrsinnige Gequitsche (gerade bei Feuchtigkeit) aufgehört hat?



DAS würde ich auch gerne mal wissen ... 
Mit 40er Schleifpapier anschleifen (Standardbeläge) hat ein bisschen Besserung gebracht, aber ich will auch neue Beläge. 

Ich habe gehört die Swissstop Beläge wären quietschfrei. Stimmt das?


----------



## gmk (7. Juni 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Welche Bremsscheiben und Bremsbacken habt ihr gekauft ,dass das irrsinnige Gequitsche (gerade bei Feuchtigkeit) aufgehört hat?
> 
> Welche kann ich problemlos auf die Mavic Crosstrail montieren und welche Bremsbacken (alles nichtquitschend  ) passen bei den JuicySeven.
> 
> ...



probier mal die neuen scheiben von avid
vorne hab ich eine 203er xt von shimano

organische von avid oder s_wissstop (annähernd quietschfrei aber halten icht lang)_


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. Juni 2009)

organische Beläge von BBB hatte ich mal auf 'ner Juicy 5/7,war auch bei Nässe quietschfrei,Scheiben 185/160mm


----------



## zakus (7. Juni 2009)

@Calli:
Cooles Video. Wo isn der Trail? Nähe Siersburg?
Warst du eigentlich den Saarschleifen Bike Marathon mitgefahren?


So, nun zum Rize (4L):
Nach 100km stellt sich folgendes ein:

 Bergab die totale Drecksau. Wendig und quirlig aufm Trail, ultra direkte Lenkung, Fun pur
 Bergauf super zu fahren. Vorderbau etwas leicht bei sehr steilen Anstiegen....aber immernoch gut kontrollierbar und man kann die Lefty ja "absenken" 
 Hinterbau bei komplett offenem Dämpfer im (runden, nicht pumpenden) Wiegetritt sehr ruhig, mit ProPedal noch mehr Ruhe im Gebälk.
 Im Vgl. zu meinem F2000 top Gewichtsverteilung
 Sitzposition für meinen Geschmack super.
 Werksseitig verbaute Komponenten harmonieren gut.
 Bremse ist richtig gut.
 Fat Albert absolut empfehlenswert (fahre 2.25" mit knapp 2 bar)

Allerdings gibts auch nicht so schöne Sachen an dem Bike:

 Teilweise nicht sooo ordentlich lackiert (wenn man penibel ist)
 Schweißnähte nicht sooo schön verschliffen. Mein F2000 ist da ne andere Welt, da isses perfekt. Aber auf der anderen Seite: je dicker die Schweißnähte, desto stabiler isses.
 Viel zu viele Aufkleber am Bike. Ich hab über 10 Stück entfernt.
 Bremse vorne war ab Werk nicht richtig entlüftet...muß Chef nochmal ran.
Züge und Leitungen viel zu lang. Da muß ordentlich gekürzt werden.

Unterm Strich hat sich für mich jetzt schon jeder Euro gelohnt.
Das Bike ist einfach nur Spaß pur. Besonders bergab geh ich im Moment meine Grenzen suchen.
Irgendwie brauch ich ein neues Terrain.
Werde mir wohl demnächst die Grenzen in Luxembourg im Müllerthal (lux. Schweiz) aufzeigen lassen 


Bzgl. der Kettenstrebenproblematik händel ich das derzeit bei Abfahrten so, daß ich die Kette vorne aufs größte Blatt und hinten auch recht weit oben fahre. Damit hab ich ne hohe Kettenspannung und es klappert nix 


Kleines Problem hab ich dann aber doch noch.
Liegt wohl an mir bzw. an meiner Fahrtechnik: aber irgendwie krieg ich keinen Bunny Hopp mehr hin.
Vorderrad krieg ich hoch, Hinterrad erhebt sich nur um ganz wenig. Bei ProPredal gehts ja noch....aber mit komplett offenem Dämpfer.
Ja bin ich denn deppert?!? Muß ich wohl nochmal die Hasenschulbank drücken


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Kettenstrebenproblematik händel ich das derzeit bei Abfahrten so, daß ich die Kette vorne aufs größte Blatt und hinten auch recht weit oben fahre. Damit hab ich ne hohe Kettenspannung und es klappert nix


mal ein Frage wieso beklebt ihr die Kettenstrebe nicht mit einer dicken (zB 3M) Folie; nutze die bei allen Bikes und man kann sich den Kettenstrebenschutz sparen


----------



## zakus (7. Juni 2009)

Weil ich dazu noch nicht gekommen bin und im Moment noch überlege was ich da draufbappe.

Aber der Tip mit der 3M-Folie ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Könnte man gleich sein ganzes Bike folieren lassen 
Dann kommen da auch keine Macken mehr dran 


Man hat auf den Bildern ein oder zwei Seiten vorne dran gesehen, daß die Kettenstrebe an sich schützbar ist, aber direkt am Kettenblatt scheint es auch noch Probleme zu geben.

Ich hatte das schonmal gefragt, gibts denn keine Kettenführung für 3-fach Schaltungen?
Sch**ß auf Gewicht, damit wäre dann wohl endlich Ruhe?!


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mal ein Frage wieso beklebt ihr die Kettenstrebe nicht mit einer dicken (zB 3M) Folie; nutze die bei allen Bikes und man kann sich den Kettenstrebenschutz sparen


Alternativ geht auch steinschlagfolie von FOLIATECH...falls ihr A.T.U. inne nähe habt das bekommt ihr die bestimmt 

gruß bikefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ledandi (7. Juni 2009)

Unter http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html bekommt man komplette Sets auf dem Material von 3M. Das wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Unter http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html bekommt man komplette Sets auf dem Material von 3M. Das wäre ein Versuch wert.


Das liest sich gut auf der hp von M3 vor allem für jedem was dabei und selbst für DHers


----------



## ledandi (7. Juni 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Das liest sich gut auf der hp von M3 vor allem für jedem was dabei und selbst für DHers



Der Unterschied beschränkt sich nach deren Meinung auf die Materialstärke:
Tour: 0,18 mm
Race: 0,25 mm
Freeride: 0,36 mm

Zum Schutz des Bikes, würde ich dieses dann als Freerider einstufen ;-).


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2009)

@ ledandi

Da geb ich dir recht würde  bei meinen bock injedem fall die  downhiller variante nehmen .
Und gerade bei dem Kettenklemmproblem ERST RECHT!!
In jedem fall billiger , fürs erste zumindest, bevor man sich wheinachten ne KEFÜ untern Baum packt


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Alternativ geht auch steinschlagfolie von FOLIATECH...falls ihr A.T.U. inne nähe habt das bekommt ihr die bestimmt
> 
> gruß bikefun



lustigerweise wird man in der Werkstatt (war nicht bei ATU) gefragt welches Auto man fährt; Antwort grundsätzlich XY, aber das soll ans Fahrrad, die ich mitgebracht habe  das ganze hat für 4 Bikes 30min gedauert und die haben die komplette Kettenstrebe perfekt (kritischer Bereich hinter den Kettenblättern) eingepackt ohne Bläschen unf hässliche Falten, sodass man gar nicht sieht, dass ein Folie draufgeklebt ist.


----------



## ledandi (7. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> lustigerweise wird man in der Werkstatt (war nicht bei ATU) gefragt welches Auto man fährt; Antwort grundsätzlich XY, aber das soll ans Fahrrad, die ich mitgebracht habe  das ganze hat für 4 Bikes 30min gedauert und die haben die komplette Kettenstrebe perfekt (kritischer Bereich hinter den Kettenblättern) eingepackt ohne Bläschen unf hässliche Falten, sodass man gar nicht sieht, dass ein Folie draufgeklebt ist.



Mmh, das bringt mich mal wieder auf die Idee das komplette Bike einzupacken und somit von den verräterischen Schriftzügen zu befreien. Hatte mir überlegt den Rahmen von CD lackieren zu lassen, doch das hätte ca. 3 Monate gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (7. Juni 2009)

in der aktuellen _bike_ 7/09 ist ein vergleich zwischen carbon- und alu-modellen. u.a. wird rize carbon 3 mit rize 4 verglichen. nach punkten hat rize carbon 3 die höchste punktzahl aller getesteten mtbs, die empfehlung geht bei CD konkret aber richtung rize 4, weil optimale basis fürs weitere tunen. gewichtsersparnis beim rahmen (gr M) liegt bei ca. 130g, gesamt ca. 500g. dies wird aber nur durch teurere, leichtere komponenten erreicht.


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

teuer wirds halt wenn man von der "normalen" Lefty MAX auf die MAX Carbon PBR wechselt - große Gewichtsersparnis aber nicht billig


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> lustigerweise wird man in der Werkstatt (war nicht bei ATU) gefragt welches Auto man fährt; Antwort grundsätzlich XY,


Die Folie is ja auch nur ZUBEHÖR beiA.T.U. Die machen sowas  garnet???.Obwohl wir  haben bei uns  ,ne foliatech station (wo auch autos direkt bearbeitet werden ) ,wäre mal nen versuch wert


----------



## tomac_75 (9. Juni 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> in der aktuellen _bike_ 7/09 ist ein vergleich zwischen carbon- und alu-modellen. u.a. wird rize carbon 3 mit rize 4 verglichen. nach punkten hat rize carbon 3 die höchste punktzahl aller getesteten mtbs, die empfehlung geht bei CD konkret aber richtung rize 4, weil optimale basis fürs weitere tunen. gewichtsersparnis beim rahmen (gr M) liegt bei ca. 130g, gesamt ca. 500g. dies wird aber nur durch teurere, leichtere komponenten erreicht.


 
Hallo zusammen,

plane mir auch ein Rize zuzulegen... Der Bericht in der bike hat mich nachdenklich gemacht was die Rahmenwahl angeht. War eigentlich schon auf Carbon geeicht, komme aber jetzt ins Grübeln. 

Wie sind denn eure Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## s´Mattl (9. Juni 2009)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> plane mir auch ein Rize zuzulegen... Der Bericht in der bike hat mich nachdenklich gemacht was die Rahmenwahl angeht. War eigentlich schon auf Carbon geeicht, komme aber jetzt ins Grübeln.
> 
> ...



als angehöriger der carbon-fraktion (mit genieteter dämpfer-aufnahme) gebe ich folgenden hinweis: 
1. alu ist hinsichtlich des allgemeinen umgangs unanfälliger hinsichtlich zu erwartender macken. 
2. der gewichtsvorteil von carbon zu alu ist marginal
3. der individuelle aufbau auf basis des alu-rahmens auf ein hohes niveau (XTR od XO) ist hinsichtlich der gesamtkosten geringer als beim carbon-rahmen.
4. steifigkeitsunterschiede spielen eine marginale rolle hinsichtlich der präferenz von carbon.

das kurzinterview in der bike mit dem CD-ingenieur, der sinngemäß aussagt, dass carbon mehr sex-appeal hat, ist mehr ein emotionales denn rationales argument.

kurzum: mit einem alu-rahmen machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Juni 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> das kurzinterview in der bike mit dem CD-ingenieur, der sinngemäß aussagt, dass carbon mehr sex-appeal hat, ist mehr ein emotionales denn rationales argument.
> 
> kurzum: mit einem alu-rahmen machst du nichts falsch.


Dannn hat mich  der sexappeal wohl übermanntEinfach geil die wickeltechnik*sabber* ich weiß is kein rize sondern nur nen doofes Moto..aber is  mein hobel


----------



## fuzzball (9. Juni 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> als angehöriger der carbon-fraktion (mit genieteter dämpfer-aufnahme) gebe ich folgenden hinweis:
> 1. alu ist hinsichtlich des allgemeinen umgangs unanfälliger hinsichtlich zu erwartender macken.
> 2. der gewichtsvorteil von carbon zu alu ist marginal
> 3. der individuelle aufbau auf basis des alu-rahmens auf ein hohes niveau (XTR od XO) ist hinsichtlich der gesamtkosten geringer als beim carbon-rahmen.
> ...



Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel hinzufügen. Der Rize Alu Rahmen solo 1200.- + Lefty Max Carbon 130 PBR 1250.- und dann den Rest der Komponenten z.B. XTR und einen anständigen LRS (kein schrottiger SystemLRS) bist du immer noch billiger als mit dem Rize Carbon 2 für 5500.-. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist marginal, da die Carbon PBR Gabel ggü der Carbon mit Foxinnenleben den Gewichtsnachteil des Alu Rize aus.


----------



## tomac_75 (10. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 

Mal schauen was mein Händler sagt, aber ich werde mich wohl für's Alu Modell entscheiden und dafür dann schön ausstatten 

Grüße aus dem Süden...


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ...Der Rize Alu Rahmen solo 1200.-...



Ist das nicht der Preis für das "Rahmentauschprogramm"?

Und ist nicht der offizelle Rahmenpreis fürs Alu ca. 1699,-?


----------



## ledandi (10. Juni 2009)

Die aktuellen Preise gibt es hier:

Kompletträder:
http://www.rtv-radladen.de/2009/docs/EDE 2009 Bikes Consumer Price List.pdf

Rahmensets:
http://www.rtv-radladen.de/2009/docs/EDE 2009 Consumer Frameset Price List.pdf

Gabel:
http://www.rtv-radladen.de/2009/docs/EUR_Retail_2009forkprices.pdf

Um den Preis vom Rahmentauschprogramm zu bekommen, kann man mit den meisten Händlern vernünftig diskutieren. ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Preise gibt es hier:
> 
> Kompletträder:
> http://www.rtv-radladen.de/2009/docs/EDE 2009 Bikes Consumer Price List.pdf
> ...



1.799,- Euro für einen Alu Rize Rahmen?

Für 50,- Euro mehr bekomme ich ja schon einen Scott Genius 2009 Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer.


----------



## canno-range (10. Juni 2009)

Das war bei Cannondale (mit Ausnahme des letzten Jahres oder bei schon länger laufenden Rahmen) eigentlich schon immert so, dass die Preise für Rahmensets in der gleichen Region liegen, wie das günstigste Komplettrad. 
Beim Rize hat man halt das Problem, dass man das Alumodell nicht mit der Lefty Carbon PBR als Komplettrad kaufen kann. Wenn man auch mit der Alu PBR zufrieden ist (wiegt knapp 200 Gramm mehr als die Carbon, gleiches Innenleben) fährt man vermutlich am besten mit dem Kauf des Rize 4L. 

Für mich hat es sich so dargestellt, dass ich relativ günstig das Rahmenset Rize Carbon mit Carbon Lefty Max PBR im Rahmentausch kaufen konnte. Da ich Teile größtenteils von meinem vorherigen Rush umgebaut habe, war das für mich die beste Lösung. Wenn man Wert auf die Carbon Max PBR legt, kann man als Komplettrad sonst nur das meiner Meinung nach überteuerte und nicht nach meinen Wünschen ausgestattete Rize Carbon 1 kaufen. Da lohnt sich dann schon eher das Rahmenset.



> Für 50,- Euro mehr bekomme ich ja schon einen Scott Genius 2009 Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer.



Wer zahlt denn schon den Listenpreis? In dem Fall könnte man sich tatsächlich besser ein Rize 5 kaufen und den ganzen Teilemüll bei eBay verkaufen. Allerdings gibts dann keinen Plattformdämpfer.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2009)

denk mal den rahmen bekommste locker für 1200


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Preis für das "Rahmentauschprogramm"?
> 
> Und ist nicht der offizelle Rahmenpreis fürs Alu ca. 1699,-?


nö



canno-range schrieb:


> Wer zahlt denn schon den Listenpreis? In dem Fall könnte man sich tatsächlich besser ein Rize 5 kaufen und den ganzen Teilemüll bei eBay verkaufen. Allerdings gibts dann keinen Plattformdämpfer.


den kann man doch auch verkaufen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Juni 2009)

Habe mir gedacht, ich stelle mal die Bilder von meinem ausgetauschten Rize Carbonrahmen hier ein. Austausch erfolgte wegen der Dämpferaufnahmeangelegenheit.

Einsatzzeit: ca. 12 Monate
Laufleistung: ca. 4000 km
Einsatzgebiet: der Rahmen wurde bei jedem Wetter und auch durch den letzten heftigen Winter gefahren und nicht geschont.

Zunächst mal ein Bild des Komplettrahmens:







Die hier schon einige Male beschriebene Stelle an der Kettenstrebe im Bereich der Kettenblätter. Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie ihr an dieser Stelle die Schutzfolie (und welche Folie) zum Halten bekommt.






Vernachlässigbar finde ich die Schürfstellen unter dem Oberrohr durch Schalt- und Bremskabel und die Kratzer an der Verbindungsstrebe der Schwinge.











An der Unterseite der Verbindungsstrebe der Schwinge ist an einer Stelle der Lack bis auf´s Aluminium durch - möglicherweise häufiger irgendwo aufgesetzt.






Die linke Schwinge hat - da ohne Schutzfolie versehen und daher ungeschützt - sehr stark gelitten. Kommt auf diesem Bild leider nicht so zur Geltung, aber die ist total verkratzt!






Auf der Unterseite der rechten Sitzstrebe - unter den Buchstaben A und D des "HandmADe in USA"-Schriftzuges, ist der Lack bis auf´s Carbon durchgescheuert. Würde mal gerne wissen, wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Vermutlich stoße ich während des Fahrens mit dem Schuh an dieser Stelle an.






Darüber hinaus waren Steuerkopf-, Tret- und Radlager hinüber und mussten ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## s_kell (11. Juni 2009)

Gut zu wissen,kann man bei sich selber mal drauf achten ob ähnliche abnutzungen auftreten.

Rahmentausch.....kann mir mal wer genau erklären was das genau bedeutet und wie das funktioniert?Wendet man sich an CD oder an den Händler? Mein Rize+Revelation Gabel kann ich da wohl nicht gegen Rize+Lefty umtauschen,wie?


----------



## erbchen (16. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein Rahmen in L (2008) (bei 180) doch etwas zu groß ist.  Was ist der L Carbon Rahmen noch wert oder besser was wäre euch ein solcher Rahmen noch wert? Mit und ohne Dämpfer?
Der Rahmen ist noch gut erhalten. Ein paar Gebrauchsspuren hat er dennoch.

Würde mir ggf einen M kaufen wollen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## tomac_75 (16. Juni 2009)

Servus,

habe gerade ein Rize 4L zum testen bekommen. RH ist M - das ist mir bei 1,74 aber ein wenig zu groß. Von der Oberrohrlänge würd's passen, aber der Rahmen an sich ist zu groß...

Hat denn jemand von euch Bilder eines Rize in S bzw. fährt denn jmd. ein S?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!

Stefan


----------



## Furby87 (17. Juni 2009)

hey ich fahr ein RIZE in s
ich bin 1,73 m

bilder findes du in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (17. Juni 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Habe mir gedacht, ich stelle mal die Bilder von meinem ausgetauschten Rize Carbonrahmen hier ein. Austausch erfolgte wegen der Dämpferaufnahmeangelegenheit.
> 
> Einsatzzeit: ca. 12 Monate
> Laufleistung: ca. 4000 km
> ...



sag´ 
bist du dir wirklich sicher
alle 3 lager zerstört nach nur 4000km ??!!



erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mittlerweile hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein Rahmen in L (2008) (bei 180) doch etwas zu groß ist.  Was ist der L Carbon Rahmen noch wert oder besser was wäre euch ein solcher Rahmen noch wert? Mit und ohne Dämpfer?
> Der Rahmen ist noch gut erhalten. Ein paar Gebrauchsspuren hat er dennoch.
> ...



wenn du einen langen oberkörper hast geht L vielleicht
ich hab einen M mit 75mm vorbau auch bei 180cm und bin total happy ...
quirlig, wendig, spitze ...!

@ tomac_75
bei 174cm sollte ein M gut sein ...
probier mal einen kürzeren vorbau


----------



## tomac_75 (18. Juni 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> hey ich fahr ein RIZE in s
> ich bin 1,73 m
> 
> bilder findes du in meinem Fotoalbum


 
Hi Furby,

vielen Dank! Schönes Rad 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tomac_75 (18. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> sag´
> @ tomac_75
> bei 174cm sollte ein M gut sein ...
> probier mal einen kürzeren vorbau


 
Hi gmk,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Habe gestern das M getestet. Der Vorbau ist es nicht - habe noch einen kürzeren da zum Wechseln. Von der Oberrohrlänge passt es soweit, nur ist mir der Rahmen insgesamt zu hoch. Im Stand setze ich quasi schon auf dem Oberrohr auf  Liegt wohl an meinen kurzen Beinen 

Es läuft also auf ein S hinaus. Mit der Vorbaulänge muss ich dann eben experimentieren und ein paar ausprobieren.

Grüße
Stefan

PS: Die Avid Elexir R Bremsen sind ja sch***


----------



## Furby87 (18. Juni 2009)

hey stefan,

was gefiel dir denn nicht an der Elixir R? 
ich wollte mir diese vielleicht kaufen?

hat dein händler kein rize in der größe s?

gruß
flo


----------



## cassn (18. Juni 2009)

Furby
Wo hast du denn dein Bike geholt? Kommst ja quasi um die Ecke hier.

Hättet Ihr zugeschlagen bei einer Auktion wo es um ein gerade mal 1 Monat altes Rize 4L mit Rechnung und allen Papieren ging? Ich war ziehmlich am grübeln mit mir ob ich zuschlagen sollte oder nicht.
Am Ende hab ich es gelassen wegen dem Garantieverlust! Preislich hats aber schon gejuckt in den Fingern


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2009)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Hi gmk,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
> 
> ...


hello
*ich muß mal schauen wie es mit meinen 180cm und dem oberrohr ist*

die avid elixir r sind spitzenbremsen !! 203 vorne und 185 hinten - genial!
vielleicht nicht eingebremst(?) bzw. gut entlüftet(!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac_75 (18. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> hello
> die avid elixir r sind spitzenbremsen !! 203 vorne und 185 hinten - genial!
> vielleicht nicht eingebremst(?) bzw. gut entlüftet(!)


 

Hmmm... das kann dann vielleicht sein... Sind eben ganz neu. Auf jeden Fall haben mir am Ende ganz schön die Hände gebrannt... Mußte ganz schön zupacken... Und das obwohl ich nicht so viel gebremst habe  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tomac_75 (18. Juni 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> hey stefan,
> 
> was gefiel dir denn nicht an der Elixir R?
> ich wollte mir diese vielleicht kaufen?


 
Siehe vorherige Antwort...



Furby87 schrieb:


> hat dein händler kein rize in der größe s?
> 
> gruß
> flo


 
Testräder hat er nur in M. Passt aber schon... Ich weiß jetzt, dass M zu groß ist und S perfekt passen müßte 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Furby87 (18. Juni 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Furby
> Wo hast du denn dein Bike geholt? Kommst ja quasi um die Ecke hier.
> 
> Hättet Ihr zugeschlagen bei einer Auktion wo es um ein gerade mal 1 Monat altes Rize 4L mit Rechnung und allen Papieren ging? Ich war ziehmlich am grübeln mit mir ob ich zuschlagen sollte oder nicht.
> Am Ende hab ich es gelassen wegen dem Garantieverlust! Preislich hats aber schon gejuckt in den Fingern





ich hab mein bike bei Rockers in Bochum gekauft


----------



## Steam (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, mal was anderes, wenn ich so meinen Dämpfer am Ende einer Tour (Waldautobahnen und hoher Singletrailanteil ...schon z.T. knackige Abfahrten) anschaue befindet sich der Gummiring, der die Tiefe des Einfederns anzeigt, immer noch ca. ein Zentimeter vor "Dämpferende", Fahre den in der Anleitung angegebenen Druck mit wenig Rebound. Ist das bei euch ähnlich ? oder verschenke ich hier Federweg und ich sollte besser etwas Druck nachlassen. Teilt mir doch bitte kurz eure Erfahrungen mit 
Gruß Steam


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mal was anderes, wenn ich so meinen Dämpfer am Ende einer Tour (Waldautobahnen und hoher Singletrailanteil ...schon z.T. knackige Abfahrten) anschaue befindet sich der Gummiring, der die Tiefe des Einfederns anzeigt, immer noch ca. ein Zentimeter vor "Dämpferende", Fahre den in der Anleitung angegebenen Druck mit wenig Rebound. Ist das bei euch ähnlich ? oder verschenke ich hier Federweg und ich sollte besser etwas Druck nachlassen. Teilt mir doch bitte kurz eure Erfahrungen mit
> Gruß Steam



hab ich seit letztem jahr auch schon beobachtet
ist normal beim rize
hab´ vor langem schon eine kl. umfrage unter rize piloten gestartet - ~10 leute haben mir das bestätigt ...

wieso das so ist weiß ich noch nicht genau
ich bekomme demnächst einen dtswiss 210l und werds mal mit dem testen


----------



## Steam (19. Juni 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> hab ich seit letztem jahr auch schon beobachtet
> ist normal beim rize
> hab´ vor langem schon eine kl. umfrage unter rize piloten gestartet - ~10 leute haben mir das bestätigt ...
> 
> ...



ok  und ich lass mal nach und nach etwas Druck im Dämpfer ab und schau mal ob sich das positiv auswirkt 
Gruß Steam


----------



## Furby87 (22. Juni 2009)

hey leute hab ich letztens bei youtube gefunden 

ein rize in rot 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXexzKItr7s"]YouTube - Cannondale Rize 3 Mountain Bike at the Bike Palace[/ame]


----------



## zakus (22. Juni 2009)

Das rote Rize 3L entspricht dem europäischen 4L, hat allerdings ne schlechtere Ausstattung.
Und der Typ erzählt was von nem Fox RP3 Dämpfer hinten, natürlich falsch, das isn ganz normaler RP2.

Und bei 1:56 sieht man auch noch, daß die Bremsleitung AUßEN an der Strebe vorbeigeführt wird. Natürlich alles andere als klug.


Wie am Freitag erfahren fährt das Rize nicht nur gut, mit dem Teil kann man auch gut stürzen 
Hab ich mich doch in ner Rechtskurve mit nem wegrutschenden Vorderrad mal schön hingelegt.

Fahrer und Bike wohlauf und keine Blessuren. Meine Rolle muß ansehnlich gewesen sein


----------



## Furby87 (22. Juni 2009)

so lange es dir nach dem sturz gut geht ist ja alles okay 

ich bin auch schon mit meinem bike gestürzt ;D

danach konnte ich die laufräder neu zentrieren lassen und ich musste mir einen neuen sattel kaufen 


ich find die rote farbe aber sehr schön das mit der bremsleitung ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  

lustig fand ich nur die relativ kleinen bremsscheiben mit 160/160mm fand ich sie doch sehr klein


----------



## Steam (25. Juni 2009)

So jetzt hat es meinen Bremssattel erwischt...einfach so... ein Kolben klemmt und Bremsflüssigkeit tritt aus...
Ist das ein Garantiefall ? ist ja eigentlich kein direktes Verschleissteil.
Habt ihr bezüglich der Garantieabwicklung Erfahrung mit Euren Cannondale Händlern ? postet mal eure Erfahrungen 
Danke und Gruss Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (25. Juni 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Und bei 1:56 sieht man auch noch, *daß die Bremsleitung AUßEN an der Strebe vorbeigeführt wird. Natürlich alles andere als klug.*
> ...



ist überhaupt kein problem ...
hab den bogen der bremsleitung noch zusätzlich mit einem schwarzen gummiringerl an der sitzstrebe fixiert


----------



## Furby87 (25. Juni 2009)

@ steam

mir ist einmal mein fizik Sattel an der strebe durchgebrochen der händler hats reklamiert und mir sofort einen neuen gegeben 

fand ich klasse.


das mit dem bremssattel ist meiner meinung nach ein garantiefall

gruß
flo


----------



## Steam (25. Juni 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> @ steam
> 
> mir ist einmal mein fizik Sattel an der strebe durchgebrochen der händler hats reklamiert und mir sofort einen neuen gegeben
> 
> ...



ja ich denke eigentlich auch, hab morgen Termin mal sehen was rauskommt... halte euch auf dem laufenden  Gruß Steam


----------



## zakus (25. Juni 2009)

Fizik hatte mir damals auch nen Uralten Aliante Carbon ausgetauscht. Ohne Rechnung oder sonst irgendwas. Bilder zugeschickt und die haben den Klaglos ausgetauscht.


Die Bremssattelgeschichte ist sicher nen Garantiefall. Bei nem guten Händler dürfte das keine Probleme bereiten. Quertreiber gibts aber leider immer mal wieder.


Bzgl. Bremsleitung außen an der Strebe vorbeilegen: da sehe ich die Gefahr, daß sich die Leitung leichter beschädigen oder gar abscheren kann als es bei anderer Verlegung der Fall wäre/ist.


----------



## DragonStyler (26. Juni 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> so lange es dir nach dem sturz gut geht ist ja alles okay
> 
> ich bin auch schon mit meinem bike gestürzt ;D
> 
> ...



Was ich hatte von Anfang an eine 180mm Scheibe vorne. 
Mit 160mm vorne würde mich die Juicy5 nie bremsen können


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Juni 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Was ich hatte von Anfang an eine 180mm Scheibe vorne.
> Mit 160mm vorne würde mich die Juicy5 nie bremsen können


Bei mir is gleich ne 203/185 jucy ultimate am werke , und was kleineres  kommt bei mir auch nich dran obwohl es ein wenig überdimensioniert erscheint ,aber die fuhre hat ja auch kein leichten passagier zu befördern


----------



## Steam (29. Juni 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> @ steam
> 
> mir ist einmal mein fizik Sattel an der strebe durchgebrochen der händler hats reklamiert und mir sofort einen neuen gegeben
> 
> ...




Hi furby, habe jetzt Avid Elixir drauf  ist tatsächlich hin der Juicy Bremssattel.
War gar kein Thema was die Garantie betrifft  einschicken und auf den Austausch warten hätte zwar gedauert...aber, der Händler kam mir dann mit einem upgrade auf die Elixir entgegen  hat mir gut gepasst  
Gruß Steam


----------



## Furby87 (30. Juni 2009)

@steam 
was musstes du denn für einen aufpreis zahlen wenn ich fragen darf?


ich hab jetzt die elixir r in weiß bestellt 185mm/185mm

und noch x9 tigger und einen x9 umwerfer 


gruß 
flo


----------



## Steam (1. Juli 2009)

Furby87 schrieb:


> @steam
> was musstes du denn fÃ¼r einen aufpreis zahlen wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> 
> ...


@furby
Klar darfst du fragen 150,-â¬ fÃ¼r 185 vorne und 160 hinten incl Montage quasi alles neu 
denke das ist i.O. 
GruÃ Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2009)

so gestern mal einen dtswiss dämpfer in meinem rize 4 getestet

ist ein SSD190L
spricht sehr fein an und vorallem nutze ich jetzt mehr hub als mit dem zu progressiven fox rp2 
also jetzt wirkliche 140mm am rize !


----------



## Steam (2. Juli 2009)

...guckt mal neue Rize (bzw jetzt RZ) Modelle

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/new-cannondale-rz-120-and-rz-140/

Link hab ich im parallel Cannondale Forum gefunden.

interessante Infos  Zitat MTBR World: "Word is that the current Rize 130 actually had 140mm of travel already" von daher ist gmk wohl seiner Zeit voraus


----------



## gmk (2. Juli 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> ...guckt mal neue Rize (bzw jetzt RZ) Modelle
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/new-cannondale-rz-120-and-rz-140/
> 
> ...



hab´s eh schon mehrmals gepostet bzw. habs auch im mtbr.com vor jahren gelesen
das rize hatte nie wirklich 130mm sondern immer mehr !!!


----------



## Steam (2. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> hab´s eh schon mehrmals gepostet bzw. habs auch im mtbr.com vor jahren gelesen
> das rize hatte nie wirklich 130mm sondern immer mehr !!!



...was ich nicht verstehe, warum hält Cannondale damit hinterm Berg ?? ist ja nix schlechtes...mehr Federweg...


----------



## schwipschwap (2. Juli 2009)

wirklich? Das Rize hat 140mm statt 130 mm federweg? Vorne oder hinten? Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.. Ich meine, das würde das beste Bike der Welt zu einem sogar noch etwas besseren besten Bike der Welt machen


----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> wirklich? Das Rize hat 140mm statt 130 mm federweg? Vorne oder hinten? Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.. Ich meine, das würde das beste Bike der Welt zu einem sogar noch etwas besseren besten Bike der Welt machen



*also ich rechne jetz (zumx-ten mal) vor:

57mm hub (einbaulänge 200mm) x 2.6 (laut manual 2.6-2.9) =
148.2 mm federweg*
 gell?!

nur:
der rp2 im rize 4 nutzt max. 45mm hub = 117mm federweg !! 

hab´ jetzt einen SSD 190L von dtswiss drinnen - kein vergleich !!
unglaublich was das bike jetzt mehr schluckt und plötzlich
55mm hub  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

Frage an die Rize Besitzer:

Könnt ihr auch die Strebe in innerhalb ihrer Aufnahme bewegen?





Ist bei mir sowohl links als auch rechts möglich.


----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Frage an die Rize Besitzer:
> 
> Könnt ihr auch die Strebe in innerhalb ihrer Aufnahme bewegen?
> 
> ...



bei mir
keinen milimeter
schraube laut drehmomentangabe angeschraubt?


----------



## schwipschwap (3. Juli 2009)

Nein, sitzt fest bei mir. 

d.h. mein rize ist eigentlich kastriert? ich hab nur 117mm federweg? Das ist ja mal verarsche ... ich dachte, der RP2 wäre von C'Dale extra für das Rize angepasst? Was haben die dann da gemacht !?


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Frage an die Rize Besitzer:
> 
> Könnt ihr auch die Strebe in innerhalb ihrer Aufnahme bewegen?
> 
> ...





schwipschwap schrieb:


> Nein, sitzt fest bei mir.
> 
> d.h. mein rize ist eigentlich kastriert? ich hab nur 117mm federweg? Das ist ja mal verarsche ... ich dachte, der RP2 wäre von C'Dale extra für das Rize angepasst? Was haben die dann da gemacht !?





gmk schrieb:


> bei mir
> keinen milimeter
> schraube laut drehmomentangabe angeschraubt?



Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Drehmoment ist in Ordnung. So schön das Rize zu fahren ist, solch einen qualitativen Schei... habe ich in dieser Preisklasse noch nicht erlebt. Falsche Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme, gebrochene Schwinge, Lagerspiel zum Zweiten... Und das alles ohne Bikepark oder artfremdem Einsatz. Zugegeben ist es auch schon 8 Monate alt.


----------



## postosch (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Steckachse. Muss man das Stück an der Lefty bei häufigen Radausbau- einbau Maßnahmen denn eigentlich ölen. Und wenn ja, welches Öl kann man hier verwenden.

Gruß,
postosch.


----------



## Boba_Fett (4. Juli 2009)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Steckachse. Muss man das Stück an der Lefty bei häufigen Radausbau- einbau Maßnahmen denn eigentlich ölen. Und wenn ja, welches Öl kann man hier verwenden.
> 
> ...


 
ein bißchen einfetten...


----------



## gmk (5. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Drehmoment ist in Ordnung. So schön das Rize zu fahren ist, solch einen qualitativen Schei... habe ich in dieser Preisklasse noch nicht erlebt. Falsche Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme, gebrochene Schwinge, Lagerspiel zum Zweiten... Und das alles ohne Bikepark oder artfremdem Einsatz. Zugegeben ist es auch schon 8 Monate alt.



ui
da hattest einiges an pech oder monatgsmodell ?

ab zum händler !!


----------



## hareisi (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ultra, zum Spiel an der der Aufnahme, ich hatte das gleiche problem.

Der Händler hat es zerlegt und festgestellt das zu viel Loctite als Schraubensicherung benutzt wurde, beim Anziehen in  der Vormontage Cannondale drückt dann der Überschüssige Rest an Loctite aus und kann nicht richtig angezogen werden, bzw. die Lagerschraube löst sich dann immer wieder.

Der Händler hat mir auf beiden seiten kpl. die Buchsen ausgebaut und vom Loctite befreit und neues dran aber diesemal weniger und seitdem ist ruhe, das war anfang Januar.

Aber mal was anderes und zwar zum Thema Lefty Gabel, bei mir gibt es im Blockiermodus immer metallische Geräusche es Klappert wenn ich über leichte unebenheiten fahre, wer kennt das? 
Mein Händler sagt das wäre bei der Lefty normal im Blockiermodus und der Blockiermodus sollte nur beim uphill aktiviert werden.

Haben schon mehrere Lefty PBR besitzer die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe.

gruß

hareisi


----------



## schwipschwap (5. Juli 2009)

Ja genau . wenn der Lockout drin ist, so ein dumpfes "klappern" oder so ein "klock" als wäre irgendwo Spiel. 
Hab ich auch, hab die gleiche Antwort bekommen. Lockout nur Uphill oder z.B. Radweg etc. aktivieren. 

Mir ist kürzlich der Lockout einfach mitten in der Abfahrt reingesprungen. Einfach so. War dann aber nie wieder. Hatte damit mal jemand probleme? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob das ein dummer Zufall war, vllt. hängengeblieben oder sowas, oder ein defekt ... ******* fand ichs trotzdem ^^ 


Zum Umrüsten auf den DTSwiss Dämpfer: Wie fährt sich der an sich? Hat der auch so eine Wippunterdrückung oder nur einen richtigen Lockout? 
Was ist denn an der Spezialausführung von dem RP2 von C'Dale anders als an dem Serienmodell? Mich nervt das gerade, dass mein Bike mehr Potential hat als ich nutzen kann! 


Grüße


----------



## Steam (6. Juli 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Ja genau . wenn der Lockout drin ist, so ein dumpfes "klappern" oder so ein "klock" als wäre irgendwo Spiel.
> Hab ich auch, hab die gleiche Antwort bekommen. Lockout nur Uphill oder z.B. Radweg etc. aktivieren.
> 
> Mir ist kürzlich der Lockout einfach mitten in der Abfahrt reingesprungen. Einfach so. War dann aber nie wieder. Hatte damit mal jemand probleme? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob das ein dummer Zufall war, vllt. hängengeblieben oder sowas, oder ein defekt ... ******* fand ichs trotzdem ^^
> ...




Hi würde mich auch mal interessieren  welcher Dämpfer wird den im RZ 140 verbaut ?? hat jemand ne Idee ... und hat die Lefty dann auch 140 mm ?? 
Gruß Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (7. Juli 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



ich finde er geht um einiges sensibler! und nutzt mehr hub!!
nein, kein propedal oder ähnliches - offen- und lockout-modus
ich würd´ sagen gar nichts - wo steht dass es eine spezialausführung sit ???
rebound mittlere stufe/compression mittlere stufe


----------



## John Black (13. Juli 2009)

Grüße!
Ich hatte mal eine Diskussion hier entfacht über hochen Druck auf den Reifen >3Bar und dessen Vorteile. 
So, wer nicht hören will muß fühlen!!!
Und dem Moto nach, zerlegte ich mich eine Woche nach meiner Behauptung, in rechts Kurve auf nassem Schotter. Einfach so bei gutem Tempo ohne Vorwahrnung, rutscht das Bike einfach weg. Super Rolle hingelegt!Dem Rize Rahmen ist trotz Lefty nix passiert, Gott sei dank!  
Mir auch nicht, dank Helm. 
Seitdem pumpe ich 2,4 auf! Habe zudem auch härtere Feder in die Lefty, bauen lassen. Anscheinend wissen die Lefty Händler selber nicht welche Federn, wo reinkommen.
Angeblich war die Rote optimall für mich. Auch mein Hinweiß, der Gummiballen verformt sich schon beim draufsetzen, wurde ignorriert. Anhand der Tabelle konnte ich mich dann durchsetzten und die richtige Feder bekommen. 
Die Wirtschaftskriese hat wohl auch Cannondale und deren Vertriebe erreicht?
Das ein Kunde nachforschen muss welche Federn passen oder welches Bauteil ein knacken verursacht, geht nicht klar. 
Das Rize ist eine super Konstruktion und es ist schade das die Kleinigkeiten einem den Appetit verderben könnten.
Keine Schutzfolie!
Lack abgeplatzt!
zu kurzer Schaltungszug!
Umlenkhebel Umtausch!
Lagerspiele durch alle Gelenke!
Sich lösende Schrauben!
Alles Sachen die vermeidbar sind, durch ein genauer hinschauenden Monteur. Danke Dir, Schmierlapp! 
Wie würde der Monteur das finden, wenn ich ihm an seinem Bike, Lager falsch zusammenschraube, so dass es nach 10km wieder locker ist und die Tour ohne Werkzeug zu ende ist.??
 Aber so ist das. Als das Bike neu war, wollte ich nur fahren und nicht schauen wo was nicht korrekt ist.  Wenn man jetzt aber an den Preis denkt, stören ein schon die Makken und das 10x hin und zurück zum Händler. Nächstes mal fordere ich da einfach Spritgeld aus kolanz.


----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

John Black schrieb:


> Grüße!
> Ich hatte mal eine Diskussion hier entfacht über hochen Druck auf den Reifen >3Bar und dessen Vorteile.
> So, wer nicht hören will muß fühlen!!!
> Und dem Moto nach, zerlegte ich mich eine Woche nach meiner Behauptung, in rechts Kurve auf nassem Schotter. Einfach so bei gutem Tempo ohne Vorwahrnung, rutscht das Bike einfach weg. Super Rolle hingelegt!Dem Rize Rahmen ist trotz Lefty nix passiert, Gott sei dank!
> ...



liebe john black

was erwartest jetzt durch dein posting ...

es gibt wie bei jeder marke kompetente und nicht kompetente händler(der sollte schon gewisse dinge kontrollieren!)
_ich finds lächerlich sich nach monaten auf den hersteller auzureden_
mein rize4 2008 funktioniert tadellos, einzig und allein beim umlenkhebel war eine schraube mit etwas zu wenig drehmoment angezogen
... schohne das bike nicht und es hat ~1500km / 15000hm oben (mit neuer gabelike und neuem dämpfr:dtswiss ssd190l macht jetzt soagr noch mehr spaß)
im manual wird dazu geraten auf gewissen stellen eine schutzfolie zu verwenden!
zur lackqualität, ja, da gibts probleme aber da ist cannondale sehr kulant - _mein tipp: wechsle den händler !_
ich zB von einem getauschten rahmen wegen mangelhafter lackqualität!


----------



## zakus (13. Juli 2009)

hareisi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes und zwar zum Thema Lefty Gabel, bei mir gibt es im Blockiermodus immer metallische Geräusche es Klappert wenn ich über leichte unebenheiten fahre, wer kennt das?
> Mein Händler sagt das wäre bei der Lefty normal im Blockiermodus und der Blockiermodus sollte nur beim uphill aktiviert werden.
> 
> Haben schon mehrere Lefty PBR besitzer die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.
> ...



Gleiches bei mir. Aber das hat auch meine 8 Jahre alte Lefty ELO. Klingt komisch, ist aber so  




			
				schwipschwap schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist kürzlich der Lockout einfach mitten in der Abfahrt reingesprungen. Einfach so. War dann aber nie wieder. Hatte damit mal jemand probleme? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob das ein dummer Zufall war, vllt. hängengeblieben oder sowas, oder ein defekt ... ******* fand ichs trotzdem



Auch hier, gleiches bei mir. Fest am Lenker gezogen für'n Sprung und schwupp war der Block drin. Landung entsprechend hart.
Konnte das sogar schon mehrfach provozieren.
Ich hab demnächst Inspektion, da werd ich das mal ansprechen.


----------



## schwipschwap (13. Juli 2009)

zakus schrieb:


> Auch hier, gleiches bei mir. Fest am Lenker gezogen für'n Sprung und schwupp war der Block drin. Landung entsprechend hart.
> Konnte das sogar schon mehrfach provozieren.
> Ich hab demnächst Inspektion, da werd ich das mal ansprechen.



Mist! Dabei ist meine sogar von 88+ optimiert. Wenn das nochmal passiert lass ich das sofort überprüfen. 

Gib mal Rückmeldung, wenn du die Inspektion gehabt hast! Würde mich gerade sehr interessieren, ob sich da ein Defekt anbahnt. Und das bei der besten Gabel der Welt!  


Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob ich mir ein Syntace VRO System auf die Lefty schrauben kann? Kann ich dann mein Lefty Tool noch reinstecken?


----------



## cassn (13. Juli 2009)

Was bedeutet 88+ optimiert? Mehr Nadellager als es in 2008 oder 07 gab?

Noch mal ne Frage zum demontieren des Forderrades. Dazu muß ja die Bremse abgeschraubt werden. Ist danach ein Einstellen notwendig oder wird einfach nur die Bremse wieder drangefrimelt und gut ist?


----------



## baltes21 (13. Juli 2009)

@ cassn
Hallo, 88+ ist eine Firma die sich auf headshok gabeln spezialisiert hat, sie optimiert die gabeln z.b.: Lagerbahnen, gewicht, usw.

Die is2000 Befestigung an der Lefty ist für einen schnellen ein- und ausbau der Bremse vorgesehen, ist sie einmal eingestellt, brauchst du sie beim laufrad einbau nur festschrauben, und schon funktioniert es einwandfrei.

also ich hab mit dem Laufradausbau keine Probleme.


----------



## cassn (13. Juli 2009)

Danke Dir!

Jetzt hab ich eben von einem Händler gehört, dass es vor ca. 2-3 Jahren Probleme mit den Rahmen gegeben haben soll! Stimmt dies und was waren diese bzw. wurden die behoben?


----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich eben von einem Händler gehört, dass es vor ca. 2-3 Jahren Probleme mit den Rahmen gegeben haben soll! Stimmt dies und was waren diese bzw. wurden die behoben?



mit welchen rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (13. Juli 2009)

Oh da kann ich gerade nichts zu sagen, sorry. Meine aber es war allgemein gesagt.


----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

bei einigen den rize carbon modellen ist die dämpferaufnahme gerissen
bei einem sprung aus einem meter höhe(war im mountainbike magazin) ins flache
die kettenstrebe(bei der schweißnaht vorne rechts) ist auch 1 mal (?)gerissen

cannondale reagierte immer sofort und hat die dinge nachgebessert (zusätzlich verniete dämpferaufnahme zB)

ein user hier im ibc zerstörte, ich glaube die rechte sitzstrebe (die aus carbon) wurde auch von cannondale getauscht ...


----------



## DragonStyler (13. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich eben von einem Händler gehört, dass es vor ca. 2-3 Jahren Probleme mit den Rahmen gegeben haben soll! Stimmt dies und was waren diese bzw. wurden die behoben?



Vor 2-3 Jahren kan nicht sein, da es das Rize erst seit letztem Jahr gibt.
Aber ja es gab schon defekt, die auf Mängel bei der Konstruktion zu schieben sind, aber wie mein Vorredner schonm sagte hat Cannondale diese Dinge schnell behoben.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> bei einigen den rize carbon modellen ist die dämpferaufnahme gerissen
> bei einem sprung aus einem meter höhe(war im mountainbike magazin) ins flache
> die kettenstrebe(bei der schweißnaht vorne rechts) ist auch 1 mal (?)gerissen
> 
> ...



Und bei mir werden beide Sitzstreben ausgetauscht. Cannondale wird schon wissen warum.


----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Vor 2-3 Jahren kan nicht sein, da es das Rize erst seit letztem Jahr gibt.
> Aber ja es gab schon defekt, die auf Mängel bei der Konstruktion zu schieben sind, aber wie mein Vorredner schonm sagte hat Cannondale diese Dinge schnell behoben.



*stimmt*

_@ultra2:_

passt doch eh ...
das nennt man fertigungstoleranzen ...


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *stimmt*
> 
> _@ultra2:_
> 
> ...



Das blöde ist nur, das Cannondale es schafft, von sagen wir mal zehn Fehlern, neun einzuarbeiten.

Schön, das sie es anstandslos beheben, schöner wäre allerdings es gäbe diese Fehler erst gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das blöde ist nur, das Cannondale es schafft, von sagen wir mal zehn Fehlern, neun einzuarbeiten.
> 
> Schön, das sie es anstandslos beheben, schöner wäre allerdings es gäbe diese Fehler erst gar nicht.




was für probleme hattest denn noch,
die wippengeschichte ...

scheinbar hatte ich wirklich glück ...


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> was für probleme hattest denn noch,
> die wippengeschichte ...
> 
> scheinbar hatte ich wirklich glück ...



Ausser falscher Dämpferbuchsen, dreimal lose Sitzstreben und einer gebrochenen Schwinge bisher nix. Ach ja, der Dämpfer war auch schon kaputt, da kann aber Cannondale nichts für. Es nervt halt, wenn das Rad ständig zum Händler muß. Daher auch meine vielleicht einwenig übertriebene Reaktion.

Du hast doch bereits einen neuen Rahmen. Da von Glück zu sprechen...


----------



## gmk (13. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ausser falscher Dämpferbuchsen, dreimal lose Sitzstreben und einer gebrochenen Schwinge bisher nix. Ach ja, der Dämpfer war auch schon kaputt, da kann aber Cannondale nichts für. Es nervt halt, wenn das Rad ständig zum Händler muß. Daher auch meine vielleicht einwenig übertriebene Reaktion.
> 
> *Du hast doch bereits einen neuen Rahmen.* Da von Glück zu sprechen...



hui !! 
du warst das mit der kettenstrebe(?)



*immer nur der eine ...* rize4 alu 2008
seit kurzem leicht modifiziert ...


----------



## cassn (13. Juli 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> Vor 2-3 Jahren kan nicht sein, da es das Rize erst seit letztem Jahr gibt.
> Aber ja es gab schon defekt, die auf Mängel bei der Konstruktion zu schieben sind, aber wie mein Vorredner schonm sagte hat Cannondale diese Dinge schnell behoben.


 
Wie gesagt war die Aussage eher allgemein und nicht auf das Rize bezogen.

Das bei Ultra liest sich nicht so gut. Sollte ich doch die Finger von dem Bike lassen!?


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt war die Aussage eher allgemein und nicht auf das Rize bezogen.
> 
> Das bei Ultra liest sich nicht so gut. Sollte ich doch die Finger von dem Bike lassen!?



Nö, sind alles durchweg bekannte Probleme bei Cannondale. Werden sie jetzt in den Griff bekommen, wenns nicht mehr "handmade in usa" ist.

Vom Fahrverhalten würde ich es nochmal kaufen. Die Qualität wird vermutlich eher besser als schlechter. Also nimm es.


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

Besser in Taiwan dann?
Wenn ich jetzt zuschlage erhalte ich wohl noch HMUSA?!

Wie habt Ihr euch entschieden wenn ihr zwischen 2 Größen steht? Könnte noch ein Rize ergattern und weiß gerade überhaupt nicht ob M oder S! Ich 173cm, SL 79cm


----------



## gmk (14. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Besser in Taiwan dann?
> Wenn ich jetzt zuschlage erhalte ich wohl noch HMUSA?!
> 
> Wie habt Ihr euch entschieden wenn ihr zwischen 2 Größen steht? Könnte noch ein Rize ergattern und weiß gerade überhaupt nicht ob M oder S! Ich 173cm, SL 79cm



eher S
bin 180cm mit 86cm schrittlänge und fahre ein M mit 50mm vorbau
gemütlich und äußert wendig, wenns technisch wird ...
könnte aber auch ein L fahren ...


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

Würde ich auch fast denken. Vorallem wegen dem Überstand von75,6 zu 77,4. Hab leider kein direkten Vergleich. Eben bei dem Händler ein M getestet, puhh nicht wirklich viel Platz. Kann noch ganz leicht in die Hocke bzw. das Vorderrad anheben das war es. Händler meint zwar wäre ok aber naja. 
Von der Oberrohrlänge würde ich sagen ar es ok so. Wie kann ich überhaupt testen ob die Länge passend ist?

Die Wahl der Qual ist das. In M wäre in schwarz mit der 08 Ausstattung. Das S in weiß von 09!


----------



## gmk (14. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nö, sind alles durchweg bekannte Probleme bei Cannondale. Werden sie jetzt in den Griff bekommen, wenns nicht mehr "handmade in usa" ist.
> 
> Vom Fahrverhalten würde ich es nochmal kaufen. Die Qualität wird vermutlich eher besser als schlechter. Also nimm es.



wie geschrieben, du hattest wirklich pech ...

@rahmengröße:
S mit 09er ausstattung!!


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

In 08 ist doch die Ausstattung besser, so zumindest argumentieren die Händler! 
Ein weiterer Händler meinte ebenauch, das ich eher M nehmen sollte aaarrrrrr. Ja wenn schon die Händler sich nicht einig sind wie soll ich da noch ne Wahl treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (14. Juli 2009)

Gr. S ist handlicher/wendiger
Gr. M ist "gestreckter/sportlicher"...
hängt davon ab,was Du lieber fährst,mehr Singletrails/Endurotouren
oder normale Touren mit vielen Hm...


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2009)

Da blick ich bald auch nicht mehr durch.

Hatte dazu gestern hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410137 eine Diskussion darüber. Dort ist es anscheinend genau anders herum!


----------



## schwipschwap (15. Juli 2009)

Was auch immer deine Händler alles sagen: Draufsetzen, fahren! Mein Händler hat mir das Bike einen Nachmittag zum ausprobieren gegeben. Alles gepasst -> gekauft. 
Danach war ich mir nochmal kurz unsicher, aber hey - wann ist man sich mal nicht unsicher? 
Ich bin dann nochmal zum Dealer gerannt und hab nochmal nachgefragt, ob ich nicht lieber ein S fahren sollte: Entschiedenes NEIN. 
Ich bin 175 und bevorzuge lieber eine Aufrechte Sitzposition.
Du kannst ja nochmal wie ichs auch gemacht habe einen höheren Vorbau  draufbauen. Hab mittlwerweile wieder umgebaut auf den normalen Vorbau. 

Ich würde sagen ein M reicht. Ob Trail oder Tour - Das kannste mit beiden Rahmen genauso. Da glaube ich nicht, dass du auf dem Trail einen Nachteil mit dem M Rahmen hast, höchstens Vorteile beim steigen! 

Gruß


----------



## Boba_Fett (15. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Da blick ich bald auch nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Hatte dazu gestern hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410137 eine Diskussion darüber. Dort ist es anscheinend genau anders herum!


 
ist mir neu,ich hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Highlander69 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
bin neu hier im Forum und wuerde eure Hilfe gerne in Anspruch nehmen um das richtige Bike fuer mich zu kaufen. Bisher war CD in Deutschland einfach zu teuer. Jetzt bin ich in USA und stehe vor der Qual der Wahl (der Dollar unterstuetzt die Lust auf ein CD). Ist ein Rize 4 08 oder 09 die bessere Wahl? Was sind eigentlich die Verbesserungen bei 09 gegenueber 08? Das 08 waere fuer guenstige 1600 Euro zu haben. Ist L oder M bei 183 cm die richtige Groesse? Welche Teile sollte man beim Kauf schon austauschen da sie Probleme machen?
Jetzt freue ich mich auf eure Antworten damit ich bald die Great Smokie Mountains unsicher machen kann...


----------



## cassn (15. Juli 2009)

schwipschwap

welche SL hast Du? Ein M geht sicherlich, ich mach mir nur Gedanken um die Beinfreiheit.
Um aufrechter zu sitzen müsstest du doch gerade dann ein S nehmen, lt. Händler.

Er hat es mir so erklärt, dass es normaler Weise so ist, dass man bei dem größeren Rahmen Aufrechter sitzt, da zwar das Oberrohr länger wird, jedoch auch das Steuerrohr.
Und bei Cannondale bzw. dem Rize ist es genau umgekehrt, da das Steuerrohr im das gleiche Maß hat aufgrund der Option der Lefty. Dadurch wird beim kleineren Modell das Oberrohr kürzer bei gleichbleibendem Steuerrohr, dadurch kommt man tiefer.


----------



## gmk (15. Juli 2009)

die größendiskussion
ist wirklich geschmackssache 

bin selbst ein rize4 in L probegefahren und war zufrieden, hab´ dann aber ein M gekauft und bin viel zufriedener !! 



Highlander69 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde
> bin neu hier im Forum und wuerde eure Hilfe gerne in Anspruch nehmen um das richtige Bike fuer mich zu kaufen. Bisher war CD in Deutschland einfach zu teuer. Jetzt bin ich in USA und stehe vor der Qual der Wahl (der Dollar unterstuetzt die Lust auf ein CD). Ist ein Rize 4 08 oder 09 die bessere Wahl? Was sind eigentlich die Verbesserungen bei 09 gegenueber 08? Das 08 waere fuer guenstige 1600 Euro zu haben. Ist L oder M bei 183 cm die richtige Groesse? Welche Teile sollte man beim Kauf schon austauschen da sie Probleme machen?
> Jetzt freue ich mich auf eure Antworten damit ich bald die Great Smokie Mountains unsicher machen kann...



billig ... hui!!
vergiss den zoll nicht (+20%) !
2009er modell hat eine bessere aussattung - SLX statt alter LX
absenkbare gabel, usw. ...
ich´ würd dir ein M empfehlen, außer du hast eine langen oberkörper ...
bin selbst 180cm bei 86cm schrittlänge und bin mit M und ~70mm vorbau sehr zufrieden ...


----------



## cassn (15. Juli 2009)

und SLX Kurbel statt XT!
Ausserdem soll SLX und LX ein und das selbe sein. S steht lediglich für Sport und ändert sich nur in der Optik. Funktion ect. ist gleich.


----------



## Calli Potter (15. Juli 2009)

Schmeis Shimano raus und mach dir Sram rein. So habe ich das gemacht. Außer der Umwerfer ist immer noch LX und ich bin mit X9 und XO sehr sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (15. Juli 2009)

Die Ausstattung der US-Bikes weicht aber schon stark von der hier erhältlichen ab. 
Bremsen sind z.B. Hayes Stroker Ride 160/160. 
Kurbel in USA: Truvativ GXP

Was kostet denn das Rize 3 mit Lefty in den USA? Wäre das nicht ne Alternative?
Den silbernen Rahmen find ich nämlich sehr schick.


----------



## gmk (15. Juli 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> und SLX Kurbel statt XT!
> Ausserdem soll SLX und LX ein und das selbe sein. S steht lediglich für Sport und ändert sich nur in der Optik. Funktion ect. ist gleich.



??
08:
lx heberl + fox 140rl + juicy 5
09:
slx schalhebel, umwerfer + revelation + elixir r ... leider nicht mit 20mm & maxle
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9VT4.html

...

EDIT:

*@ canno-range:

aja
übersehn !! thx*

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9VT4.html
*"miese" ausstattung gegenüber EU ...*


----------



## Calli Potter (15. Juli 2009)

Wobei mir ja die Fox an den 08er Modellen einfach besser gefällt als die bei den 09er. Muss aber sagen das ich noch keine zum vergleich gefahren bin. Sehe das einfach nur von der Optik  

Aber von den Bremsen ist bei der 09er was besseres drauf.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juli 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wobei mir ja die Fox an den 08er Modellen einfach besser gefällt als die bei den 09er. Muss aber sagen das ich noch keine zum vergleich gefahren bin. Sehe das einfach nur von der Optik
> 
> Aber von den Bremsen ist bei der 09er was besseres drauf.



Wobei die beim 09ner Modell auch keine Fox ist

Ich habe ich auch aufgrund der Komponenten für ein 08er Modell entschieden. Lediglich getauscht habe ich die Gabel (08er Talas 140mm RLC in schwarz) Vorbau/Lenker (Syntace VRO inkl. Rizer) Schaltwerk (XTR invers) Schaltung/Bremsen (XTR). Alles (XTR aktuelle Modelle) vom Scott Genius übernohmmen. Ach ja, Laufräder DT Swiss 5.1 mit 340er Naben. Aber sonst bis noch auf den Sattel (Selle italia) und die Sattelstütze (Maverick) alles Original.


----------



## Calli Potter (15. Juli 2009)

Hast du das Bike in weis??? Weil ne schwarze Fox sieht dann bestimmt echt cool aus!!


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike in weis??? Weil ne schwarze Fox sieht dann bestimmt echt cool aus!!



Jepp, ist weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (16. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei die beim 09ner Modell auch keine Fox ist
> 
> Ich habe ich auch aufgrund der Komponenten für ein 08er Modell entschieden. Lediglich getauscht habe ich die Gabel (08er Talas 140mm RLC in schwarz) Vorbau/Lenker (Syntace VRO inkl. Rizer) Schaltwerk (XTR invers) Schaltung/Bremsen (XTR). Alles (XTR aktuelle Modelle) vom Scott Genius übernohmmen. Ach ja, Laufräder DT Swiss 5.1 mit 340er Naben. Aber sonst bis noch auf den Sattel (Selle italia) und die Sattelstütze (Maverick) alles Original.



revelation ist um nyx schlechter als fox
die alte talas kannst mir der neuen sowieso nicht mehr vergleichn ...
getauscht hast dann aber einiges ...


----------



## cassn (16. Juli 2009)

hat mal wer die Preise des Rise 4L von 08? Find die gerade nicht.


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Juli 2009)

Rize 4 L gab es erst ab Model 09


----------



## cassn (16. Juli 2009)

dann zum Rize 4 bitte!


----------



## gmk (16. Juli 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Rize 4 L gab es erst ab Model 09



schÃ¤tze ~ 3200â¬
abhÃ¤ngig vom jeweiligen hÃ¤ndler
soll ja hÃ¤ndler geben, die geben 20% und mehr auf den listenpreis ...
selbst erlebt


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Juli 2009)

Aber die neuen Rize Modele sehen echt verdammt geil aus!! Bin mal gespannt wie die dann in Life aussehen und wie das dann mit der neuen Lefty ist.

Oder hat sich jemand schon eins bestellt


----------



## schwipschwap (23. Juli 2009)

neue Lefty? Ich dachte die hätten nur ein neues Design?


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> neue Lefty? Ich dachte die hätten nur ein neues Design?



neue 140mm lefty


----------



## steps (23. Juli 2009)

kenn jemanden der sich zu 90% das neue rize zulegen wird 
bin ich mal gespannt. freu mich schon  es endlich mal nicht nur auf bildern zu sehen. 
werds mir dann wohl in dem schwarz weiß bestellen. sieht echt schön so aus


----------



## cassn (23. Juli 2009)

wird sich Rahmentechnisch etwas ändern oder nur farblich und vom Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (23. Juli 2009)

Also Farblich wird sich was ändern, aber vom Federweg halt eben nur bei der Lefty 140. Ansonsten bleibt evtl alles gleich außer die Austattung wird evtl mehr hochwertiger werden.

Habe vom Kollegen gehört das dass neue Carbon 3 oder die 2010 Modele mit Steckachse ausgerüstet werden. Weis aber jetzt nicht ob es stimmt. Werde das dann evtl in den nächsten Tagen sehen.


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also Farblich wird sich was ändern, aber vom Federweg halt eben nur bei der Lefty 140. Ansonsten bleibt evtl alles gleich außer die Austattung wird evtl mehr hochwertiger werden.
> 
> *Habe vom Kollegen gehört das dass neue Carbon 3 oder die 2010 Modele mit Steckachse ausgerüstet werden. *Weis aber jetzt nicht ob es stimmt. Werde das dann evtl in den nächsten Tagen sehen.



wäre wünschenswert !!!

*vorne oder hinten steckachse?**wink*
hinten war´s ja nie ein problem (10mm achse)


----------



## Steam (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen hab ich etwas verpasst ?? wo gibt es den die Bilder vom "neuen" Rize   und wo gibt es Infos zur neuen Lefty "140".

Gruß Steam


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hab ich etwas verpasst ?? wo gibt es den die Bilder vom "neuen" Rize   *und wo gibt es Infos zur neuen Lefty "140"*.
> 
> Gruß Steam



-> hier


& -> hier
&
->hier
& ->hier (pics &more)


----------



## Steam (24. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> -> hier
> 
> 
> & -> hier
> ...



Super Dank dir gmk  da hab ich was zum lesen !!  hab ich irgendwie verpasst ...
Gruß Steam


----------



## Steam (27. Juli 2009)

...war gestern mit Kamera unterwegs und hab mal ein paar neue Bilder in mein Album geladen


----------



## s_kell (30. Juli 2009)

Mädels ist schon bekannt was sich an den 2010er Leftys (Alu/Carbon/Gewicht/Preis) ändert?
Hab nun endlich ne preislich atraktieve Möglichkeit auf 2009er Lefty zu wechseln und nun kommt ihr schon wieder mit dem ganz neuem Zeugs...lieber abwarten?


----------



## mohlo (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe für den Sommer mein 2008er Rize etwas aufgewertet 

Avid Elixir CR Carbon in weiß (185 hinten)






Avid Elixir CR Carbon in weiß (203 vorne)





Crank Brothers Quattro 4 Ti Pedale schwarz





Ergon GA1 All Mountain Griffe Team Edition


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Juli 2009)

Echt richtig schön geworden!!!

Wieviel hast de denn für die Bremsen insgesamt bezahlt und wie sind die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (30. Juli 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Echt richtig schön geworden!!!
> 
> Wieviel hast de denn für die Bremsen insgesamt bezahlt und wie sind die



310 EUR inkl. Montage. 

Die Bremsen sind der Hammer! Kein Vergleich zur der Juicy 7 die vorher an dem Rad war. Insbesondere mit der 203er Scheibe vorne.


----------



## s_kell (1. August 2009)

schick! Harmoniert echt prima mit dem weißen Vorbau+Lenker und Gabel Und die Griffe scheinen farblich auch gut zum berserkergrün zu passen,glaub die leg ich mir auch noch zu.


----------



## ledandi (1. August 2009)

Hi mohlo,

kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Dein Bike sieht sehr harmonisch aus - trotz dass ich total auf Lefty stehe.
Mittlerweile habe ich alle Züge, Außenhüllen und Hydraulikleitungen in weiß passend zum Rahmen. Das macht nach meiner Meinung auch einen guten Eindruck. Werde mal mein Fotoalbum aktualisieren.


cu,
Andi


----------



## mohlo (1. August 2009)

Noch ein kleines Update...

Avid Matchmaker





Cockpit





Front





Seitenansicht






Als nächstes Upgrade ist geplant...

Kindshock i900 Vario-Sattelstütze


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2009)

ist ja ganz nett anzusehen, aber die crank b. pedale taugen nix ... bei meinen hat es den schneebesen nach einem heftigeren steinkontakt komplett verbogen und das die lager nach 500 im arsch sind brauch ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Boba_Fett (1. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Seitenansicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (1. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Update...
> 
> Avid Matchmaker
> 
> ...



sehr schön !! 
*preis ca. ??*


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Update...
> 
> Avid Matchmaker


na das sieht ja gleich viel aufgeräumter aus werd ich mir auch an mein bike schrauben


----------



## ledandi (2. August 2009)

Hallo mohlo,

hast Du die Avid Elixir CR Carbon auf der Waage gehabt? Derzeit schwebt  mir ein Update auf die Marta Magnesium vor - zumal das gute Stück aus Deutschland kommt. Aber die Avid wäre sicherlich auch eine Alternative.


Bis dann,
Andi


----------



## DragonStyler (2. August 2009)

@Mohlo kannst du mir mal sagen was das für grün schwarze Griffe an deinem Rize sind? Die sehen ergonomischer aus als die Standart Cannondale Teile.


----------



## ledandi (2. August 2009)

DragonStyler schrieb:


> @Mohlo kannst du mir mal sagen was das für grün schwarze Griffe an deinem Rize sind? Die sehen ergonomischer aus als die Standart Cannondale Teile.



http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/ga1-leichtbau-team-edition


----------



## fuzzball (2. August 2009)

das schlimme Team Ergon Rotwild :kotz:,
aber nette Bikerinnen


----------



## cubeklausi (3. August 2009)

Hab mein rize jetzt mit einem GPS-Navi Garmin Vista Hcx und einem Spezialhalter von "Beuze1" gepimpt! Den alten Garminhalter kann ich jetzt getrost in die Tonne kicken!


----------



## mohlo (3. August 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Hallo mohlo,
> 
> hast Du die Avid Elixir CR Carbon auf der Waage gehabt? Derzeit schwebt  mir ein Update auf die Marta Magnesium vor - zumal das gute Stück aus Deutschland kommt. Aber die Avid wäre sicherlich auch eine Alternative.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was die Bremsen wiegen. Beim Kauf waren mir die Leistung und Optik (weiß) wichtiger.

Ich habe aber diese beiden Fotos im Netzt gefunden:

Vorderradbremse: 250g (ohne Spacer, ca. 80cm Leitung)





Hinterradbremse: 263g (ohne Spacer, ca. 140cm Leitung)





Quelle und noch mehr Infos unter http://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/2009/02/teile-teile-teile-4-avid-elixir-cr.html


----------



## ledandi (3. August 2009)

Hi mohlo,

danke für die Infos. Werde mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wobei zunächst die Laufräder erste Priorität haben.


Bis dann,
Andi


----------



## deman (5. August 2009)

Hi Rize-Fans!

Nachdem mein NN 2.25 *GottseiDank* bald runter ist, überleg ich mir was mein nächster Reifen werden soll.
Letzte Woche bin ich in Willingen mit dem RM-Switch meines Schwagers auf Minion 2.50 unterwegs gewesen (allerdings fast ausschließlich bergab), von den Reifen war ich echt begeistert, kein lästiges Rutschen auf Wurzeln und Steinen mehr und in den Kurven hab ich mich auch viel sicherer gefühlt.
Was haltet ihr vom Maxxis Minion 2.35 auf dem Rize? (Einsatzzweck Touren mit Bergab-Anteil^^)
Oder habt ihr vielleicht andere Empfehlungen für mich?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (5. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Hi Rize-Fans!
> 
> Nachdem mein NN 2.25 *GottseiDank* bald runter ist, überleg ich mir was mein nächster Reifen werden soll.
> Letzte Woche bin ich in Willingen mit dem RM-Switch meines Schwagers auf Minion 2.50 unterwegs gewesen (allerdings fast ausschließlich bergab), von den Reifen war ich echt begeistert, kein lästiges Rutschen auf Wurzeln und Steinen mehr und in den Kurven hab ich mich auch viel sicherer gefühlt.
> ...


 
Minion Front 2,35" als Faltversion ist ne gute Wahl,allerdings dürfte der
vom Grip nicht an den 2,5er rankommen ! Der Minion Rear 2,35" hat
m.M. nach einen zu hohen Rollwiderstand,hinten lieber einen Larsen
TT 2,35" (auch als Faltreifen) oder Ardent als 2,25"er...
oder evtl. vorne/hinten Highroller 2,35" Falt als Allroundlösung (noch nicht ausprobiert)?

Grüße Olli


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

Da bei mir in Kürze auch ein neuer Reifenkauf ansteht, reihe ich mich mal ein...

Zur Zeit fahre ich auf meinem "Condoleezza Rice"  den Nobby Nic als Tubeless-Version. Da ich in Zukunft auf die Vorzüge von Schlauchlos-Reifen nicht verzichten möchte, würde ich gerne eine Alternative zum NN auf die Felgen ziehen.
Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Passen 2,35"- oder gar 2,50"-Reifen auf das Rize? Schleift dann nicht evtl. das Profil am Hinterbau bei zu großen Reifen?


----------



## Boba_Fett (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da bei mir in Kürze auch ein neuer Reifenkauf ansteht, reihe ich mich mal ein...
> 
> Zur Zeit fahre ich auf meinem "Condoleezza Rice"  den Nobby Nic als Zubeless-Variante. Da ich in Zukunft auf die Vorzüge von Schlauchlos-Reifen nicht verzichten möchte, würde ich gerne eine Alternative zum NN auf die Felgen ziehen.
> Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Passen 2,35"- oder gar 2,50"-Reifen auf das Rize? Schleift dann nicht evtl. das Profil am Hinterbau bei zu großen Reifen?


 
Maxxis Ignitor 2,35" auf Single Track passt hinten locker rein !
(den Ignitor find ich übrigens nicht sooooo dolle,rollt aber recht leicht...)


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2009)

kannst doch jeden reifen nehmen, mit nem schluck milch.


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kannst doch jeden reifen nehmen, mit nem schluck milch.



Müssen die Reifen nicht eine passende "Flanke" haben, damit sie beim Aufpumpen auch schön auf die Felge "springen" und dicht bleiben. Milch habe ich zumindest jetzt schon drin.


----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Hi Rize-Fans!
> 
> Nachdem mein NN 2.25 *GottseiDank* bald runter ist, überleg ich mir was mein nächster Reifen werden soll.
> Letzte Woche bin ich in Willingen mit dem RM-Switch meines Schwagers auf Minion 2.50 unterwegs gewesen (allerdings fast ausschließlich bergab), von den Reifen war ich echt begeistert, kein lästiges Rutschen auf Wurzeln und Steinen mehr und in den Kurven hab ich mich auch viel sicherer gefühlt.
> ...


noch ein paar Wochen warten und die Rubber Queen in 2.2 



mohlo schrieb:


> Müssen die Reifen nicht eine passende "Flanke" haben, damit sie beim Aufpumpen auch schön auf die Felge "springen" und dicht bleiben. Milch habe ich zumindest jetzt schon drin.


nein du kannst jeden Reifen tubeless fahren, dass einzige was du brauchst ist ein Tubelesskit (Eclipse, FRM, NoTubes,...) und eventuell Milch falls ein Durchstich sein sollte. Ich fahr tubeless mit Sun DS1, ZTR Olympic, ZTR Flow und Deemax, wobei letztere die einzige UST Felge ist. Durch das Tubelesskit plobben die normalen Reifen ebenfalls in die Felge.
Für mehr infos gibt es hier einen laaaangen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125058 indem aber alle Infos drin sind


----------



## gmk (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? *Passen 2,35"- oder gar 2,50"-Reifen auf das Rize? *Schleift dann nicht evtl. das Profil am Hinterbau bei zu großen Reifen?



also hinten wirst du mit 2.5er ein problem kriegen, vorallem auf dem verbindungsteil der kettenstreben,
dort ist bei mir schon teilweise der lack weg ...
der fat albert in 2.35 ist schon hart an der grenze, weil der umwerfer streift gern wenn am kl. kettenblatt ...


----------



## Boba_Fett (5. August 2009)

aber 2,5"er braucht man auf'm Rize doch eigentlich auch nicht,wenn man von Nobby Nic auf Larsen TT 2,35" wechselt,hat man ja schon
eine 90%ige gripverbesserung...

und JA,ICH gehöre zu den Leuten,die mit Schwalbe nunmal keine guten
Erfahrungen gemacht haben,und ich bin leider nicht alleine,SORRY!!!


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> aber 2,5"er braucht man auf'm Rize doch eigentlich auch nicht,wenn man von Nobby Nic auf Larsen TT 2,35" wechselt,hat man ja schon
> eine 90%ige gripverbesserung...
> 
> und JA,ICH gehöre zu den Leuten,die mit Schwalbe nunmal keine guten
> Erfahrungen gemacht haben,und ich bin leider nicht alleine,SORRY!!!



Kann ich den Larsen TT 2,35" auch "tubeless" fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kann ich den Larsen TT 2,35" auch "tubeless" fahren?


 
also ich hab' das noch nicht ausprobiert,aber laut dkc-live und einigen
weiteren IBC-Usern sollte das wohl funzen...
zum Larsen TT 2,35" kann ich nur sagen,das ist endlich mal ein Reifen,der MICH überzeugt hat,was das Verhältnis von Grip,Rollwiderstand,Pannenanfälligkeit und somit Tourentauglichkeit angeht...kleiner Nachteil:recht laut auf der Straße...


----------



## deman (6. August 2009)

Haben gestern mal, nur so zum Spaß, ein paar Highroller 2.5 aufgezogen und ich muss sagen, der Grip war einfach geil.
Aber wie oben schon angesprochen wurde, hatte ich auch 2mal das Gefühl das der Reifen an der Sitzstrebe schliff.
Zusätzlich dazu hab ich meine Tora zu Testzwecken gg eine ältere Marzocchi Z1 Sport ausgetauscht. Bis auf das Gewicht war ich von der auch begeistert, besonders vom "Schmatzen" des offenen Ölbads 

Hab jetzt erstmal die Minions in 2.35 bestellt und werd die mal ausprobieren (bei Nichtgefallen nimmt sie mein Schwager^^)


----------



## hano! (6. August 2009)

cubeklausi schrieb:


> Hab mein rize jetzt mit einem GPS-Navi Garmin Vista Hcx und einem Spezialhalter von "hano!" gepimpt! Den alten Garminhalter kann ich jetzt getrost in die Tonne kicken!





CUBEKLAUSI!!

*schön das Er Dir gefällt..
hano!*

















http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=60656


----------



## gmk (6. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Haben gestern mal, nur so zum Spaß, ein paar Highroller 2.5 aufgezogen und ich muss sagen, der Grip war einfach geil.
> *Aber wie oben schon angesprochen wurde, hatte ich auch 2mal das Gefühl das der Reifen an der Sitzstrebe schliff.*
> Zusätzlich dazu hab ich meine Tora zu Testzwecken gg eine ältere Marzocchi Z1 Sport ausgetauscht. Bis auf das Gewicht war ich von der auch begeistert, besonders vom "Schmatzen" des offenen Ölbads
> 
> Hab jetzt erstmal die Minions in 2.35 bestellt und werd die mal ausprobieren (bei Nichtgefallen nimmt sie mein Schwager^^)



keine probleme mit dem umwerfer


----------



## mohlo (6. August 2009)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Fat Albert (Front/Rear) in 2.25" als Tubeless-Version bestellen. Ich möchte lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und nicht die Larsen TT 2.35" als Non-Tubeless ordern. Nachher schleift der Mantel am Hinterbau oder die Reifen bleiben trotz "Milch" nicht dicht.


----------



## postosch (6. August 2009)

Hallo,
bei mir hat es zwar nicht geklappert, aber der Blockierknopf hat letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben. Die Gabel war dauerhaft blockiert!!
Mein Händler hat die Kartusche getauscht und jetzt geht es weiter. Er meinte er habe so etwas noch nicht gehabt. Und ich habe wirklich nicht am Knopf gespielt ;-)

Was hat das mit den Federn auf sich. Kann man die Gabel mit unterschiedlichen Federstärken bestücken??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (6. August 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> als angehöriger der carbon-fraktion (mit genieteter dämpfer-aufnahme) gebe ich folgenden hinweis:
> 1. alu ist hinsichtlich des allgemeinen umgangs unanfälliger hinsichtlich zu erwartender macken.
> 2. der gewichtsvorteil von carbon zu alu ist marginal
> 3. der individuelle aufbau auf basis des alu-rahmens auf ein hohes niveau (XTR od XO) ist hinsichtlich der gesamtkosten geringer als beim carbon-rahmen.
> ...


 
Ohje, jetzt weiß ich schon wieder nicht was ich machen soll. 
Stehe gerade kurz vor der Entscheidung und schwanke nun zwischen Rize 4L mit RLC, für 100 mehr das giftgrüne Carbon mit RLC oder eben normales Rize 4L. Alle Bikes in der gleichen 09 Ausstattung außer dem RP23 statt Rp2 beim Carbon.
Die Farbe am Carbon reizt mich, aber das übliche wie die nicht erkennbare Rissbildung schreckt mich ab!
Was tun? Oder wesshalb würdet ihr welches nicht nehmen?


----------



## cassn (8. August 2009)

Wo sind die ganzen Rize Experten
Brauche noch ein paar Gründe für oder gegen ein Modell!


----------



## s´Mattl (8. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen Rize Experten
> Brauche noch ein paar Gründe für oder gegen ein Modell!



es ist dein geld, was investiert wird...

carbon -> umsichtigeres fahrverhalten notwendig bzw. anbringen von schutzfolie an potentiellen angriffsstellen.

alu -> marginaler gewichtsnachteil bezogen auf das rahmengewicht (wenn die aussttg identisch ist spielt das daher keine rolle)

ich würde persönlich das rad bevorzugen, was den rp23 hat.


----------



## Boba_Fett (8. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen Rize Experten
> Brauche noch ein paar Gründe für oder gegen ein Modell!


 
wieso nicht was von Votec,Cheetah oder Nox...


----------



## Calli Potter (8. August 2009)

Also ich fahre nun seid über einem Jahr das Rize 4 und ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Habe halt Shimano durch Sram ersetzt und den Nörgelnden Norbert durch Fat Alberts.

Desweiteren habe ich mir ne Absenkbare Sattelstütze geholt.

Carbon oder Alu?? Schwer zu sagen, wenn du eher hart fährst und dich öffters mal ablegst dann würde ich mir das Alu holen, wenn du aufs Gewicht schauen willst eher das Carbon. Aber vom Gewicht macht das im Grunde nicht viel aus


----------



## deman (8. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> keine probleme mit dem umwerfer



Nee, da hab ich keinen Kontakt feststellen können.


----------



## gmk (8. August 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> es ist dein geld, was investiert wird...
> 
> carbon -> umsichtigeres fahrverhalten notwendig bzw. anbringen von schutzfolie an potentiellen angriffsstellen.
> 
> ...



nimm das alu
außer
*nimm gleich einen dtswiss dämpfer *


----------



## cassn (8. August 2009)

Schutzfolie sollte wohl bei beiden angebracht werden was ich hier so gesehen bzw. gelesen hatte.

RP23? Das wäre das Carbon. Dies find ich halt von der Farbe sehr ansprechend.
Vom Gewicht her macht es genau 180g Unterschied, glaube ich(schon wider vergessen), hatten wir zum Vergleich gemessen. Obwohl bei dem Carbon waren noch irgendwelche Lager im Steuerrohr also etwas mehr vielleicht. Aber bringen die paar Gramm was? Ich möchte es nicht davon Abhängig machen.

Bin da eher noch verunsichert wegen evt. Rissen die entstehen könnten, die man aber nicht sieht.
Und wenn ich lese "hart fahren ect." hmm, doch lieber Alu?!
Verflucht ist das ne Gradwanderung...


----------



## Calli Potter (9. August 2009)

Aber die neuen Modelle heißen in der 2010er Reihe dann beim Alu Rize 5 (Lefty) und Rize 6 (Fox Flaot=

Konnte heute mal die Bilder shen von den Bikes. Von der farbe sehen die erst beim Rize Carbon gut aus. Es wird auch ein Rize X geben. Das ist dann silber. Aber bald werden die neuen Modelle sowieso vorgestellt.

Aber die 120er Rize sehen vom Farbverlauf einfach besser aus!!!!


----------



## teamscarpa (9. August 2009)

Frage an die Rize Kenner (nimm gar nicht mehr dass Scalpel daher die Frage), ich bin noch unschlüssig wegen dem Dämpfer (also Einbaulänge). Er wird auch für lange Marathons verwendet, also auch für Gardasee und normales leichtes Gelände. 

Dämpfer ist ein Dt Swiss carbon mit Lenkerlockout nur eben welche Einbaulänge! Gabel die Max PPR. Viel DANK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (9. August 2009)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Frage an die Rize Kenner (nimm gar nicht mehr dass Scalpel daher die Frage), ich bin noch unschlüssig wegen dem Dämpfer (also Einbaulänge). Er wird auch für lange Marathons verwendet, also auch für Gardasee und normales leichtes Gelände.
> 
> Dämpfer ist ein Dt Swiss carbon mit Lenkerlockout nur eben welche Einbaulänge! Gabel die Max PPR. Viel DANK


 
200mm / 50mm Hub


----------



## teamscarpa (9. August 2009)

Danke, was ist wenn ich einen 190er reinbaue = schlechte Geometrie


----------



## Boba_Fett (9. August 2009)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Danke, was ist wenn ich einen 190er reinbaue = schlechte Geometrie


 
auf jeden Fall flacherer Lenkwinkel,weiß nicht,ob dann evtl. das Hinterrad beim Einfedern das Sitzrohr berührt?
fahre im Prophet auch einen DT-HVR Dämpfer mit 55mm statt 50mm Hub,besonders voluminiöse Reifen passen
dann nicht mehr...


----------



## maxlbike (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre seit Juni 08 ein Rize 2 und bin superzufrieden! Nur mein Polar-Geschwindigkeitssensor hatte mit den Lefty-Finger noch zuviel Abstand und 2 Versuche mit kunstvoll verlängerten Finger führten schnell zum Materialbruch. (Fahre jetzt übr. vorne eine 203er Disc, so dass es mit einem normalen Lefty-Finger knapp werden dürfte.) 
Was ist die beste Lösung für einen Radcomputer? Kann auch ein richtig guter Neuer sein!!


----------



## baltes21 (9. August 2009)

hallo, bei mir klappts bestens mir polar speed sensor und lefty finger, auch mit 203mm, musst den sensor fast 45° nach innen drehen


----------



## maxlbike (9. August 2009)

baltes21 schrieb:


> hallo, bei mir klappts bestens mir polar speed sensor und lefty finger, auch mit 203mm, musst den sensor fast 45° nach innen drehen


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Welchen speed sensor meinst du, den normalen oder den neuen W.I.N.D. von polar? Mit dem normalen hat es bei mir nämlich nicht geklappt! Daher auch der Versuch mit der Verlängerung....


----------



## Calli Potter (9. August 2009)

maxlbike schrieb:


> Was ist die beste Lösung für einen Radcomputer? Kann auch ein richtig guter Neuer sein!!



Garmin Edge 705


----------



## baltes21 (9. August 2009)

den alten von der s 710,


----------



## ledandi (9. August 2009)

Bei mir ist der Sensor, genau wie bei canno-range, an der unteren linken Hinterbaustrebe befestigt. Somit vermeidet man die Montage an der Lefty. Aus meiner Sicht ist das die sinnvollste Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furby87 (9. August 2009)

hey leute ich habe auch einen kleinen umbau an meinem Bike durchgeführt

folgende sachen habe ich gemacht bzw machen lassen

Avid Elixir R weiß 185/185
Sram Matchmaker
Sram x9 Tigger und x9 umwerfer

leider kann ich im moment keine bilder machen da meine lefty ausgebaut bei 88 liegt

gruß
flo


----------



## teamscarpa (9. August 2009)

Dass währe dann ja nicht optimal, denn es wird ja ein paarmal bemängelt dass an ganz steilen Anstiegen die Lefty (da nicht absenkbar) - grenzwertig ist! 
Hm die Frage ist halt dann wirklich bezüglich Sattelstütze und streifen. Aber eben meine Überlegung geht in Richtung Rennfahren mit dem Rize und da währe ein steilerer Lenkwinkel sicherlich besser bezüglich Uphill!
MFG





Boba_Fett schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall flacherer Lenkwinkel,weiß nicht,ob dann evtl. das Hinterrad beim Einfedern das Sitzrohr berührt?
> fahre im Prophet auch einen DT-HVR Dämpfer mit 55mm statt 50mm Hub,besonders voluminiöse Reifen passen
> dann nicht mehr...


----------



## cassn (10. August 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Aber die neuen Modelle heißen in der 2010er Reihe dann beim Alu Rize 5 (Lefty) und Rize 6 (Fox Flaot=
> 
> Konnte heute mal die Bilder shen von den Bikes. Von der farbe sehen die erst beim Rize Carbon gut aus. Es wird auch ein Rize X geben. Das ist dann silber. Aber bald werden die neuen Modelle sowieso vorgestellt.
> 
> Aber die 120er Rize sehen vom Farbverlauf einfach besser aus!!!!


 
Ich weiß, bei mir geht es noch um das 09 Modell. Habe die Neuen auch alle im Katalog gesehen. Preislich ändert sich nicht wirklich was. Das weiß mit dem blau welches auf Bildern hier oft gezeigt wurde gibt es hier nicht. Das schwarze mit dem rot drin sieht nett aus.
Möchte aber nicht mehr auf die warten, auch wenn die ersten Modelle angeblich schon bald kommen könnten.

Sonst noch wer was zu dem Carbon zu sagen?


----------



## gmk (10. August 2009)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Dämpfer ist ein Dt Swiss carbon mit Lenkerlockout *nur eben welche Einbaulänge!* Gabel die Max PPR. Viel DANK







Boba_Fett schrieb:


> 200mm / 50mm Hub



200mm einbaulänge / 57*(!)*mm hub


----------



## Boba_Fett (10. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> 200mm einbaulänge / 57*(!)*mm hub


 
laut Dämpferdaten vom Rize 2008 200mm/50mm !?
woher hast Du denn die Angaben?


----------



## gmk (10. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> laut Dämpferdaten vom Rize 2008 200mm/50mm !?
> woher hast Du denn die Angaben?



da steht ja auch federweg 50mm

abgemessen an meinem rize
rp2 hat 57mm
dt swiss ssd190L hat auch 57mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (10. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> da steht ja auch federweg 50mm
> 
> abgemessen an meinem rize
> rp2 hat 57mm
> dt swiss ssd190L hat auch 57mm


 
bei 57mm Hub und einem Hebelverhältnis von 2,9-2,6 hättest Du dann ca. 165mm - 148mm Federweg ! 
hat der DT 190L nicht nur 50mm?


----------



## gmk (10. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> bei 57mm Hub und einem Hebelverhältnis von 2,9-2,6 hättest Du dann ca. 165mm - 148mm Federweg !
> hat der DT 190L nicht nur 50mm?



darauf habe ich schon vor monaten hingewiesen!

57 x 2,6 = 148,2mm federweg
siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6011895&highlight=federweg#post6011895
postings #4+5

hast du selbst ein rize??
soll ich ein foto reinstelln?
der dtswiss hat auch 57mm hub ...


----------



## Boba_Fett (10. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> darauf habe ich schon vor monaten hingewiesen!
> 
> 57 x 2,6 = 148,2mm federweg
> siehe
> ...


 
 na ja,nach 148mm Federweg hatte sich mein Rize nie angefühlt  
mehr so nach 120mm...


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> darauf habe ich schon vor monaten hingewiesen!
> 
> 57 x 2,6 = 148,2mm federweg
> siehe
> ...



Heißt das, das ein Dämpfer mit 50 x 200 die angegebenen 130mm hat?

Ein solcher Dämpfer (Fox RP23 50 x 200) ist in meinem Rize zur Zeit eingebaut.


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2009)

Wer kann mir auf die Schnelle sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze an einem Rize Carbon (2008er) hat?


----------



## Calli Potter (10. August 2009)

Glaube es ist 31,1 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also so ist das beim Rize 4 2008.

Aber laut Cannondale ist es das da  Sattelst¨tze  	FSA SP-FR-270, 31.6x350mm


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Glaube es ist 31,1 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also so ist das beim Rize 4 2008.



Strange Mein Rize hat 31,6mm. Ist auch ein Rize 4 2008. Wie vermutlich 99,9% aller Rize 31,6 mm haben.


----------



## gmk (11. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heißt das, das ein Dämpfer mit 50 x 200 die angegebenen 130mm hat?
> 
> Ein solcher Dämpfer *(Fox RP23 50 x 200)* ist in meinem Rize zur Zeit eingebaut.



??
*kann ich nicht glauben !*


----------



## ultra2 (11. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ??
> *kann ich nicht glauben !*



Glaub mir, kannst du.

Habe seinerzeit bei Cannondale nachgefragt, welcher Dämpfer dort hinein gehört. Die sagten mit 50 x 200 mm. Also habe ich mir einen RP 23 in 50 x 200 besorgt und eingebaut. Wieso sollte ich einen 57 x 200 besorgen wenn Cannondale mir sagt, es gehöre ein 50 x 200 dort hinein.

Fakt ist, es ist jetzt ein 50 x 200 eingebaut. Und dieser ergibt nach deiner Berechnung die 130 mm die ein Rize haben sollte. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Boba_Fett (11. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ??
> *kann ich nicht glauben !*


 
gmk,wie hast Du denn den Hub gemessen?
der DT-Dämpfer hat ja z.B. am Ende ein Elastomer zwecks Durchschlagschutz,je nach dem wie stark ich den Dämpfer zusammendrücke, bekomme ich auch einen unterschiedlichen Hub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxlbike (11. August 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Sensor, genau wie bei canno-range, an der unteren linken Hinterbaustrebe befestigt. Somit vermeidet man die Montage an der Lefty. Aus meiner Sicht ist das die sinnvollste Position.


 
Welchen Bikecomputer nutzst du dafür?


----------



## ledandi (11. August 2009)

maxlbike schrieb:


> Welchen Bikecomputer nutzst du dafür?



Polar CS600 mit W.I.N.D. - die digitale Übertragung ist aus meiner Erfahrung deutlich störsicherer. Bei bisherigen Systemen, z.B. HAC4 kann es vorkommen, dass man das Signal vom Bike-Kollegen nebenan empfängt. Dies kann bei W.I.N.D. nicht passieren, weil jeder Sende eine eineindeutige ID trägt und mit dem Empfänger vor dem Betrieb "gepaart" werden muss.


----------



## Furby87 (12. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYj9U0DjiB0"]YouTube - Bikevideo[/ame]



so hier mal mein bike in aktion


----------



## maxlbike (12. August 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Polar CS600 mit W.I.N.D. - die digitale Übertragung ist aus meiner Erfahrung deutlich störsicherer. Bei bisherigen Systemen, z.B. HAC4 kann es vorkommen, dass man das Signal vom Bike-Kollegen nebenan empfängt. Dies kann bei W.I.N.D. nicht passieren, weil jeder Sende eine eineindeutige ID trägt und mit dem Empfänger vor dem Betrieb "gepaart" werden muss.


 
Danke für die Info!
Wenn die Polar-Computer nur umfangreichere Höhenmesserfunktionen hätten wie z. B. Steigrate (hm/min), wäre das sicher das perfekte Tool für Lefty-Fahrer!....


----------



## schwipschwap (12. August 2009)

Hey Leute! 

Schaut mal bitte unten auf euer "Tretlager" bzw. besser die Tretlagerbuchse.
Da müsste ein kleiner Aufkleber mit einem Strichcode und einer nichtssagenden Buchstaben / Ziffernkombination sein. 
Falls ihr den noch nicht entfernt haben solltet, nibbelt den mal ein Stück ab und sagt mir: Ist da Lack drunter? 
Der hat sich bei mir halb abgelöst und als ich ihn  dann abgezogen habe war kein Lack drunter!?

Wer macht denn so einen Blödsinn? 

Grüße


----------



## Borgrider (13. August 2009)

Mein Rize... nun mit den neuen LRS MAvic Crosstrail St Lefty


----------



## Calli Potter (13. August 2009)

Die Trikots sehen echt cool aus


----------



## Borgrider (13. August 2009)

danke, das und die passende hose hat mir mein bikehändler für die 24H von duisburg geschenkt...er meinte mein altes vredesteintrikot passe nicht mehr zum bike....

bin das neue trikot aber nur die letzten stunden des rennens gefahren... vorher hatten wir als team ein trikot... das gut high end jersy von cannondale...


----------



## gmk (15. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, kannst du.
> 
> Habe seinerzeit bei Cannondale nachgefragt, welcher Dämpfer dort hinein gehört. Die sagten mit 50 x 200 mm. Also habe ich mir einen RP 23 in 50 x 200 besorgt und eingebaut. Wieso sollte ich einen 57 x 200 besorgen wenn Cannondale mir sagt, es gehöre ein 50 x 200 dort hinein.
> 
> Fakt ist, es ist jetzt ein 50 x 200 eingebaut. Und dieser ergibt nach deiner Berechnung die 130 mm die ein Rize haben sollte. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?



warum haben andere leute & ich einen mit 57mm hub ?



Boba_Fett schrieb:


> *gmk,wie hast Du denn den Hub gemessen?*
> der DT-Dämpfer hat ja z.B. am Ende ein Elastomer zwecks Durchschlagschutz,je nach dem wie stark ich den Dämpfer zusammendrücke, bekomme ich auch einen unterschiedlichen Hub...



*klar*
was hat der durchschlagschutz mit dem hub zu tun ??
den hub kannst du nicht verändern, nur dessen ausnutzung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> warum haben andere leute & ich einen mit 57mm hub ?



Vielleicht verbaut Cannondale beide? Oder aber sie verbauen 200x57 Dämpfer und wissen es nicht?

By the way - dies hier wurde am 29.07.09 durch den Einbau einer neuen Sitzstrebe behoben. Was soll ich sagen? Beide Seiten lassen sich schon wieder in der Aufnahme verschieben. 

Ich habe noch nie solch einen qualitativen Schei$$ gekauft wie dieses Cannondale.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. August 2009)

Hallo Rize-Gemeinde!

Ich biete dieses Prachtstück (Größe L) demnächst zum Kauf hier im Bikemarkt an. Muss mich zunächst jedoch erst noch dort per Ident anmelden. Zustand ist selbstredend allerbestens und verbaut ist auch nur das Beste!

Zuschriften bitte ausschließlich per PN.

P.


----------



## gmk (16. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbaut Cannondale beide? Oder aber sie verbauen 200x57 Dämpfer und wissen es nicht?
> 
> By the way - dies hier wurde am 29.07.09 durch den Einbau einer neuen Sitzstrebe behoben. Was soll ich sagen? Beide Seiten lassen sich schon wieder in der Aufnahme verschieben.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie solch einen qualitativen Schei$$ gekauft wie dieses Cannondale.



echt ...lustig ... naja
werde nächste woche mal bei ´nem cannondale händler in der nähe fragen ...

da hast du ja wirklich nur pech 
ich würd mal sagen:
lass dir ketten- u. sitzstreben nochmal tauschen !


----------



## ultra2 (17. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> echt ...lustig ... naja
> werde nächste woche mal bei ´nem cannondale händler in der nähe fragen ...
> 
> da hast du ja wirklich nur pech
> ...



Auszug aus der Email von Cannondale:

"...Ich schlage vor Ihr Rize zur Kontrolle zu Cannondale kommen zu lassen.
Wir hatten bereits Kontakt mit Cyclewerx , da war noch nichts bekannt zu einem erneuten Versagen der Sitzstreben.

Der Dämpfer ist übrigens 200 x 50


Mfg

Dirk Püngel
Customer Service"

Visit us online.


----------



## gmk (18. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Email von Cannondale:
> 
> "...Ich schlage vor Ihr Rize zur Kontrolle zu Cannondale kommen zu lassen.
> Wir hatten bereits Kontakt mit Cyclewerx , da war noch nichts bekannt zu einem erneuten Versagen der Sitzstreben.
> ...



ui, dass klingt nach lage kein mtb 

habe gerade im amerikanischen forum einen thread gestartet
wer einen 50mm und wer einen 57mm hub dämpfer hat

du dürftest aber ziemlich sicher recht haben 

verstehe nur nicht wie die bike in dem vergleichstest carbon rize vs. alu rize auf 144-145mm hub kam ...
?
hier ->
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1777
zB auf 142mm


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ui, dass klingt nach lange kein mtb



Nö, ich habe mir sicherheitshalber schon mal einen Scott Genius 2009 Rahmen besorgt.

Cannondale meint würde ca. 2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Cannondale meint würde ca. 2 Wochen dauern.



tausch es mit monate ^^

ich warte jetzt schon 2 jahre auf einen satz sprengringe fürs ebb die mir per email bestätigung rausgeschickt werden sollten 
hab mein vorbaulicht habe ich 9 monate gewartet (garantie).


----------



## cassn (19. August 2009)

Nabend!

Würdet iht die Nobby Nic von vornherein gegen andere tauschen? Hab hier schon mehrfach gelesen dass die nicht sonderlich viel Gripp haben. Andere aber widerrum sagen es liegt dann eher an der Fahrtechnik.
Bin Anfänger und frage mich nun was ich/was ihr machen soll/würdet?
Händler hatte mir ansonsten Maxxis Ingnitor oder so ähnlich angeboten!


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Würdet iht die Nobby Nic von vornherein gegen andere tauschen? Hab hier schon mehrfach gelesen dass die nicht sonderlich viel Gripp haben. Andere aber widerrum sagen es liegt dann eher an der Fahrtechnik.
> Bin Anfänger und frage mich nun was ich/was ihr machen soll/würdet?
> Händler hatte mir ansonsten Maxxis Ingnitor oder so ähnlich angeboten!


 
hol dir nen Maxxis Highroller 2,35" für's Vorderrad und die Nobbies 
knöselst du am Hinterrad durch


----------



## Calli Potter (19. August 2009)

Schmeiß den Nörgelnden Norberts (NN) bei deinem Händler in die Tonne und hol dir die Fat Alberts. Dann wirst de auch deinen Spaß mit haben

Aber es hängt wirklich davon ab wie du fährst un der NN würde ich mir nie wieder draufmachen bei mir uafs Bike, außer ich würde nur Straße damit fahren wollen


----------



## cassn (20. August 2009)

boba
wozu hinten den Nobby wenn ich tauschen kann?

calli
Was heißt "wie ich fahre"? Technik oder Gebiet?
Wird sich am meisten in der Haard(Wald mit WA, Trails, Wurzeln, Schotter ect.) abspielen oder auch mal am Kanal.
Technik wie gesagt...ich bin Anfänger!

Den Fat Albert scheint es in einer Performance Variante zu geben und Evo! Wo ist der Unterschied?

Bitte nicht vergessen dass jetzt bald der Herbst ansteht.


----------



## Boba_Fett (20. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> boba
> wozu hinten den Nobby wenn ich tauschen kann?


 
was hat dein Händler denn für Alternativen?
ich fahr' auf meinem Prophet vorne Highroller 2,35" und hinten
Larsen TT 2,35" jeweils als Faltreifen,ist ne super Allroundkombi
(Felgen DT FR 6.1d)


----------



## schwipschwap (20. August 2009)

Ich hab auch umgebaut. Fat Alberts. Und ich finde den Unterschied GEWALTIG. Unglaublich, was das ausmacht (2.25er) 
Die Unterschiede zwischen EVO und Performance stehen hier auch schon irgendwo : 

EVO : "Leichtes Triple Compound" -> Dreifache Gummimischung mit einer sehr weichen auf der Lauffläche, angeblich mit "Nanostrukturen" etc.
Vorteil: Verbesserter Grip gerade auf nassen Wurzeln / Steinen. 
Nachteil: Fährt sich schneller runter, teurer. 

Performance: Härtere, Gummimischung, keine dreifache Mischung, kein "Nanocompound". 
Die "Billig" Version.

Ich habe jetzt beide ausprobiert: Ich persönlich kann keinen Unterschied herausfahren. 

Mein Tipp: Fahr folgenden Kompromiss (hat mir auch jemand Empfohlen) : 

Kauf dir für vorne den EVO, dann hast du da das "rutschsicherere" Triple dingsda Compound - Ist da wohl eher Kopfsache mit dem Grip, aber vorne fährt der sich sowieso nicht so schnell runter, also lohnt sichs da schon eher. 
Hinten fahre ich jetzt den Performance. Der fährt sich nicht so schnell runter und hinten ists auch nicht so tragisch, wenn der Reifen mal ein kleines Bisschen rutscht. Hatte ich aber auch noch nicht, der beißt sich fest wie sau. 



Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Aufklebergeschichte auf dem Tretlager angeschaut? 


Grüße


----------



## Steam (20. August 2009)

Ich fahre z.Z vorne den 2,4 Fat Albert performance hinten den 2,25 Racing Ralph geht Prima, vorne volle Kontrolle hinten leichtes Rollen und im Sommer ausreichend Grip. im Herbst mach ich dann hinten den Norbert drauf 
gibt in Kürze ein neues Norbert Modell ist Testsieger bei dem Bike oder Mountain Bike Reifentest kann man sicher mal probieren ist bestimmt ein toller Reifen.
Aber vorne mag ich den FA besser leiden  als den Norbert.

am besten einfach testen 

gruß Steam


----------



## cassn (20. August 2009)

Danke Euch für die Antworten!

Boba
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen welche er alle da hat. Denke aber mal, da ich ihm bis morgen bescheid geben soll, das er die Reifen dann eh bestellt. Bike wird nämlich Mittwoch abgeholt.

SS
jetzt hab ich eben gesehen dass es auch noch Double Defense und SnakeSkin gibt Was das denn schon wider?

kann man gut 2 Größen kombinieren(z.B. vo 2.35 hi 2.25)? 

hab gerade mal hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bby-Nic-2009-Evo-SnakeSkin-PAAR->::14184.html
geschaut. Da hört sich der NN aber ziehmlich gut an!

Ist der neue NN evt. jetzt besser als der Vorgänger?

Welcher hat den besseren Rollwiderstand(FatAlbert oder NN)? Nich dass ich auf den Teilen Asphalt, die vorkommen, nicht vom Fleck komme!

Zumindest hat der NN weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Steam (21. August 2009)

Hab mal aus den anderen Foren zwei Links "geklaut" 
Da gibt es schöne Cannondales zum gucken... 

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/mtb/2010...dale/index.htm 

http://www.velovert.com/index.php?p=gammes&marque=21&annee=10&ot=prix&os=DESC

Gruß Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (21. August 2009)

keine Rizer mehr da

ok der double Defense scheint eine stabilere Variante gegen Platten zu sein!?

Wie siehts mit dem neuen NN aus? Und wie wichtig ist das Gewicht des Reifens bzw. wie stark merkt man 100g mehr oder weniger?`

Ansonsten tendiere ich nun zu folgendem:

- FA Evo vorne + hinten in 2.25
- oder FA EVO vorne/hinten 2.4/2.25
- oder vorne Maxxis HR 2.35, hinten FA 2.25

Was machen?
Und ich weiß noch nicht ob es diese Double Denfense sein müssen oder die SnakeSkin Variante!
Und gibt es zu dem alten FA, glaube ist diese 2.35 Version, und zu den 2009 einen gravierenden Unterschied?


----------



## schwipschwap (21. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> SS
> jetzt hab ich eben gesehen dass es auch noch Double Defense und SnakeSkin gibt Was das denn schon wider?
> 
> kann man gut 2 Größen kombinieren(z.B. vo 2.35 hi 2.25)?
> ...



Snake Skin ist eine Seitenwandverstärkung, um einem "Aufschlitzen" der Reifenwand an einem scharfen Stein o.Ä. vorzubeugen. Double Defense ist eine angeblich Durchstichsichere Lage in der Lauffläche. Zumindest das Double Defense konnte ich bis jetzt als "nicht besonders überzeugend" erleben, zwei Durchstiche dieses Jahr bei einem Bekannten, der sich das Double Defense geholt hat. Mehr Preis, mehr gewicht, und wenns durch geht gehts eben durch  

Sicher kannst du zwei Größen kombinieren ... Frage mich nur worin der Sinn besteht, wenn du sowieso zwei neue Reifen kaufst ? 

Ich sehe am NN keine Veränderung, auch keine an der Mischung. Ich bin die 09er Version gefahren und ich fand das Fahrverhalten verbesserungswürdig. 

Zum Rollwiderstand: Die Fat Alberts haben eine geringfügig höhere Rollwiderstandsleistung als die NN.
Wer seine Reifen aber nach Rollwiderstand kaufen möchte, der sollte sein Einsatzgebiet sehr spezialisieren. Wenn du hauptsächlich asphalt fährst, sind beide Reifen denkbar bescheiden, aber für den "Geländeeinsatz" sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. 

Bist du fast nur auf trockenen, befestigten Wegen (Feld, Wald und Wiesenwege) Unterwegs und einen großen Teil Asphalt - Dann kannst du dir Gedanken über deinen Rollwiderstand machen und hier würde ich dir mal den Maxxis Larsen TT ans Herz legen. 

Fährst du auch viel Trails, loser Boden, auch wenns Nass ist -> Typisch "All Mountain" : Nimm den Fat Albert und du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden  
Aber auch hier ist die Angst "nicht vom Fleck zu kommen" unnötig, ich merke keinen Geschwindigkeitsverlust auf Asphalt. Und falls du dann mal eine Family Tour mit "nur Asphalt" vorhast -> Füll die Reifen auf 3.5 Bar oder sowas und du bekommst nen Affenzahn  


Ach im Übrigen: Solltest du deine vorhin angesprochene 2.25er / 2.35 er Kombination aus Rollwiderstandsgründen überlegt haben:
Entgegen jedes hier im Forum verbreiteten Halbwissens ist ein schmalerer Reifen NICHT automatisch ein Reifen mit geringerem Widerstand. 
Also nicht davon blenden lassen: Einsatzgebiet des Reifens überlegen und sich darüber bewusst werden, dass sich die Gebiete natürlich NICHT AUSSCHLIEßEN ( Du kannst natürlcih mit einem Larsen auch über Trails bügeln und umgekehrt !). Und die Dinger sind sowieso nach spät. einer Saison runtergefahren, also wirst du eine "falsche" Wahl schnell ausbügeln können 

Grüße


----------



## schwipschwap (21. August 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> keine Rizer mehr da
> 
> ok der double Defense scheint eine stabilere Variante gegen Platten zu sein!?
> 
> ...




Soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier keinen gravierenden Unterschied zu den Modellen. 
Pass bei 2.4ern auf deine Felgenmaulweite auf. Falls du z.B. wie ich auf dem Rize die Mavic 317er hast, ist laut Größentabelle schon der 2.25er zu groß. Beim 2.4er mit niedrigem (!) Druck KÖNNTE - also wirklich KÖNNTE - der Reifen aus der Felge springen, oder sich in den Kurven so stark verformen, dass Beschädigungen an Reifen und Felge nicht auszuschließen sind.

Man merkt die 100g finde ich fast nur an der Pannensicherheit. 
Ob und wie stark du sowas merkst und ob das für dich störend ist kannst du glaube ich wirklich nur selbst rausfahren. 

Ich habe diese Überlegungen auch alle schon durch und ich hab mich für die FA EVO 2.25 Front und FA Performance 2.25 Rear entschieden. Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt und ich bin in JEDER Hinsicht positiv überrascht  

Gruß


----------



## cassn (21. August 2009)

hey, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

nein ich hatte die Wahl nicht wegen des Rollwiderstandes getroffen, im Gegenteil, hatte gestern den Test von der Mountain Bike gelesen, da stand es genau so wie du sagst. Mit nem breiteren Reifen hat man weniger Rollwiderstand.
Nur da irritieren mich die Angaben der Händler! Wieso werden dann die dünnen Pellen als XC verkauft? Da kommt es doch gerade auf den Widerstand an!?

Kaufen tu ich die Reifen nicht, hoffe ich Kaufe das rad ja jetzt neu und wollte die Reifen direkt tauschen.

Dann streiche ich den Double Defense mal von der Liste, hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht so wie du es sagst.

Einsatzgebiet kann ich nicht genau bestimmen, war lange nicht dort.
jedenfalls viel Wald (Haard) mit allem was dort halt so anfällt, nass und trocken, Wurzeln und Steinen, Wa ect. genauso kommt aber auch normale Strasse vor und feiner Schotter wie am Kanal!
Und wie gesagt sollte er jetzt eher schon für den Herbst und Winter ausgelegt sein, falls man dort überhaupt groß unterscheidet?!

Bleibt mir nur noch die Frage ob dann vorne genauso groß wie hinten oder neNummer größer, wie mans hier oft liest. Und zum Highroller liest man auch viel gutes.

Achso zur felgengröße: das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht! Original von Cannondale ist doch auf der Mavic 317 ein NN in 2.25 drauf!
Wieso soll der nun zu groß sein?


----------



## schwipschwap (21. August 2009)

Die Rollwiderstandsleistung wird Geringer, je weniger Auflagefläche (sog. Latsch) auf dem Boden "Abgewalzt" wird. 
In der XC Richtung fährt man die Reifen mit höherem Druck, dadurch verringert sich die Auflagefläche. Im Extremfall Rennrad kommen dann noch Kalkulationen zum Luftwiderstand etc. dazu.
Die Hauptüberlegung der dünneren Reifen ist denke ich aber das Gewicht, da die leichteren Reifen ein geringeres Trägheitsmoment haben, was sich dann in einer höheren Beschleunigung auswirkt. 

Manche ziehen im Winter eher "Matschreifen" drauf wie ich gehört habe, aber ich persönlich mache da keinen Unterschied. Es geht ja beim Hobbyfahren nicht ausschließlich um die Performance, sondern man muss ja auch an seinen Geldbeutel denken. Sonst würde ich dir anraten mind. 4 Sätze passende Laufräder mit unterschiedlicher Bereifung zu kaufen  

Ich fahre die FA beide in 2.25er und die sind breit genug. Keine Ahnung was es für einen Vorteil bietet, wenn man vorne einen überbreiten Reifen aufzieht. 

Zur Felgengröße, google mal nach ETRTO. Das ist die aktuelle "Norm" auf der die Reifengrößen aufgebaut sind.
Bei Schwalbe gibt es HIER eine Größentabelle. 
Links steht die Felgenmaulweite ( mit C ). Die Produktbezeichnung bei Mavic ist immer XYY (z.B. 317) mit X= Typ und YY=Felgenmaulweite. Also hast du eine Felgenmaulweite von 17C. Aus der Tabelle entnimmt man passend dazu eine maximale Reifenbreite von 50. Jetzt schlägt man bei den Nobby Nics nach und sieht, dass die Reifenbreite schon beim 2.25er mit 57 angegeben sind, bei den Fat Alberts 2.4 sogar schon eine von 62.
Warum genau hier eine nicht normgerechte Bereifung ab Werk gewählt wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber nochmal breitere Reifen weiß ich eben nicht, ob die dann nicht zu breit sind.

Für deinen angesprochenen Einsatzbereich, v.A. wenn du - so wie ich das jetzt hier rauslese - schon länger kein Bike mehr hattest, würde ich dir nach wie vor die Fat Alberts, beide in 2.25er empfehlen, bzw. mal deinen Händler bezüglich der Größe ausquetschen. Wenn er dir eine falsche Größe draufzieht und dann passiert was kann man immernoch mit dem wegen einem Ersatz reden. 
Aber ganz im Ernst - mit den 2.25ern wirst du absolut keine Probleme haben. Snake Skin haben die glaube ich alle und Double Defense ist überflüssig. 

Zu den Größen gibts bei Schwalbe unter "Technik" noch einige Ausführungen. 


Grüße


----------



## Danimal (21. August 2009)

Tach!

Mein Carbon Rize 2 (weiss, L) ist geordert und soll (angeblich) schon Anfang September geliefert werden. Ich bin natürlich schon total heiss auf die Kiste, insbesondere auf die Gabel.
Mein einziges Bedenken ist, dass ich sie nicht absenken kann und bei langen Rampen Probleme bekomme... aber vielleicht ist das bei der Geometrie ja nicht nötig. Was sind da eure Eindrücke?

Und: komme ich mit 75kg mit der Standardfeder klar?

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## schwipschwap (21. August 2009)

Hey

Lange Rampen oder Kletterpartien : Kein Problem. 
Ich vermisse keine Absenkfunktion. Und ich fahre auch viel Bergauf! 

Standardfeder? Ist da nicht die Lefty Max PBR Carbon verbaut? Dann ist es nämlich eine Luftfeder. Und 75 kg ist meißt das "Normgewicht", also würde ich mir da eher keine Sorgen machen  

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Die Rollwiderstandsleistung wird Geringer, je weniger Auflagefläche (sog. Latsch) auf dem Boden "Abgewalzt" wird.
> In der XC Richtung fährt man die Reifen mit höherem Druck, dadurch verringert sich die Auflagefläche.


 
Beide Aussagen stimmen nicht: die Rollwiderstandsleistung wird mit geringerem Luftdruck weniger, eben weil die Auflagefläche dann größer wird und der Reifen mehr Grip hat. Und in der "XC Richtung" wird ebenfalls mit unter 2 Bar gefahren. Oder habe ich dich mißverstanden? Mit wieviel Druck fährst du denn in deinen Reifen? Mehr als 2,0 bar vorne und 2,1 bis 2,2 bar hinten sind nicht nötig!


----------



## schwipschwap (21. August 2009)

Die erste Aussage stimmt sehr wohl. 
Den Luftdruck berücksichtige ich noch gar nicht. 
Differenzieren wir zunächst mal das Angetriebene oder das nicht angetriebene Rad. Ich gehe hier lediglich vom nicht angetriebenen, rollenden Rad aus. Dann wächst bei größerer Auflagefläche also niedrigerem Druck die Verformungs, bzw. Walkarbeit. Das resultiert eindeutig in einem höheren Energiebedarf und damit in einer höheren Verlustleistung. 
So weit müsste noch alles richtig sein. 
Ah ich glaube jetzt weiß ich was genau du meinst: Du meinst die im Gelände absinkende Rollwiderstandsleistung bei niedrigem Druck. Das ist aber glaube ich darauf zurückzuführen, dass bei einer höheren Auflagefläche die Verformungsarbeit es Bodens reduziert ist, die auch Energie schluckt wie sau. 

Aber ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich hier noch nicht so den ultimativen Durchblick habe, und deswegen sollten wir jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Rollwiderstände etc. anfangen. 

Ich könnte mich ja blamieren  

Grüße


Hm, die zweite könnte nicht stimmen. Ich weiß nicht, bin kein CCler. Fahren die nicht mit 2.5 - 3 bar ? Ich fahre 1,9 bar VR und 2.0 HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxlbike (22. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Mein Carbon Rize 2 (weiss, L) ist geordert und soll (angeblich) schon Anfang September geliefert werden. Ich bin natürlich schon total heiss auf die Kiste, insbesondere auf die Gabel.
> Mein einziges Bedenken ist, dass ich sie nicht absenken kann und bei langen Rampen Probleme bekomme... aber vielleicht ist das bei der Geometrie ja nicht nötig. Was sind da eure Eindrücke?
> ...


----------



## Danimal (22. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Lange Rampen oder Kletterpartien : Kein Problem.
> Ich vermisse keine Absenkfunktion. Und ich fahre auch viel Bergauf!
> 
> Standardfeder? Ist da nicht die Lefty Max PBR Carbon verbaut? Dann ist es nämlich eine Luftfeder. Und 75 kg ist meißt das "Normgewicht", also würde ich mir da eher keine Sorgen machen



Cool, ich bin gespannt. Im Carbon 2 ist eine Lefty Max Carbon RLC (Fox) verbaut, also mit Titanfeder.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## gmk (23. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Mein Carbon Rize 2 (weiss, L) ist geordert und soll (angeblich) schon Anfang September geliefert werden. Ich bin natürlich schon total heiss auf die Kiste, insbesondere auf die Gabel.
> Mein einziges Bedenken ist, dass ich sie nicht absenken kann und bei langen Rampen Probleme bekomme... aber vielleicht ist das bei der Geometrie ja nicht nötig. Was sind da eure Eindrücke?
> ...



also ich hab' meine fox bald getauscht
ab 15% wird es anstrengend ...

was für ein rize ? 130 oder 140 mm ?


----------



## Danimal (23. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bekomme ein RZ 140 Carbon 2, also 140mm vorne und hinten. Ob der Rahmen baugleich mit dem 2009er Rize Carbon ist, weiss wohl noch niemand so genau. Vielleicht wurde die Geometrie ja leicht verändert, um mit der 140er Gabel klarzukommen...

Abwarten!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Danimal (24. August 2009)

Noch was: Weiß jemand, welches Maß ein Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner für das Rize haben muss? Scheint ja nur eine Inbus-Klemmung verbaut zu sein...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## ledandi (24. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Noch was: Weiß jemand, welches Maß ein Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner für das Rize haben muss? Scheint ja nur eine Inbus-Klemmung verbaut zu sein...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



Bei mir sind es 34,9 mm.

Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (24. August 2009)

Spitze, Danke!


----------



## Calli Potter (24. August 2009)

Kann aber evtl sein das bei dem 2er das schon verbaut ist. Muss mir auch noch eins mal kaufen. Hoffe die von HOPE sind mal wieder irgendwo im Angebot


----------



## Danimal (24. August 2009)

Hi, sieht auf den Bildern nicht so aus, als ob da schon ein Schnellspanner dran wäre!
Genau den Hope-Klemmer habe ich gerade für 21,90 bei bike24.net bestellt.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## gmk (24. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bekomme ein RZ 140 Carbon 2, also 140mm vorne und hinten. Ob der Rahmen baugleich mit dem 2009er Rize Carbon ist, weiss wohl noch niemand so genau. Vielleicht wurde die Geometrie ja leicht verändert, um mit der 140er Gabel klarzukommen...
> 
> ...



wegen dem bissl mehr einbauhöhe ?!
es wurde zu 99% nicht verändert ...
weder vom umlenkhebl(wippe), dämpfereinbaumaß, usw. ...
http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9VT3.html
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/100/_cusa/model-0VT3.html
oberrohrlänge(beim 08-09er modell) horizontal war wohl eher wunschvorstellung ...


----------



## Danimal (25. August 2009)

Ahh, cool! Die amerikanische Variante sehe ich jetzt zum ersten mal. Die ist ja wesentlich schlechter ausgestattet, als die Europa-Version!
Nur noch eine Woche (hoffentlich!)...

Dan


----------



## Danimal (25. August 2009)

Sieht aber tatsächlich so aus, als ob 09er und 10er-Variante des Carbon-Rize identisch wären. Die 2010er Modelle sind jetzt nicht mehr auf der CD-Seite aufzuspüren, offenbar wieder deaktiviert.
Die Änderungen in der Geometrie beim 2010er beruhen alle nur auf der längeren Gabel!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## gmk (26. August 2009)

danimal schrieb:


> *sieht aber tatsächlich so aus, als ob 09er und 10er-variante des carbon-rize identisch wären. *Die 2010er modelle sind jetzt nicht mehr auf der cd-seite aufzuspüren, offenbar wieder deaktiviert.
> Die änderungen in der geometrie beim 2010er beruhen alle nur auf der längeren gabel!
> 
> Cheers,
> dan



wo hast die info her? außer von mir ...

http://issuu.com/csgaustralia


----------



## Danimal (26. August 2009)

Ich habe einfach die Daten aus Deinen beiden Links nebeneinander gehalten und mit ein wenig Pythagoras die 1cm größere Einbauhöhe reingerechnet ;-)

Wenn Du irgendwo mal die deutschen oder europäischen Kataloge finden solltest... her damit!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## czippi (27. August 2009)

Hi,
hat schonmal jemand eine Shaman Enduro Carbon Kettenführung am Alu-Rize verbaut?
Paßt die problemslos?
Oder hat jemand mit einer anderen Kettenführung am Rize Erfahrungen?
Grüße, Micha


----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat schonmal jemand eine Shaman Enduro Carbon Kettenführung am Alu-Rize verbaut?
> Paßt die problemslos?



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (28. August 2009)

Bilder? 
Funktioniert die auch auf dem Größten Blatt problemlos? 

Ich hatte noch nie eine Kettenführung. Verändert sich da was von der Fahreigenschaft? Mehr Reibung durch die höhere Kettenspannung? 
Brauche ich da eine andere Kette oder muss ich das Schaltwerk nachstellen? 

Grüße


----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2009)

Bild hier aus dem Forum:




Funktioniert bis zu einem 44er Kettenblatt problemlos - beim 48er und 2 Fach gings bei mir nicht mehr.

Änderungen sind eventuell eine längere Kette, dass kommt aber auf den Einzelfall an (wie kurz/lang die Kette bereits ist).Beim langsam fahren hatte ich zu anfang das Gefühl diese zu hören, jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## schwipschwap (28. August 2009)

Als Bild hab ich jetzt gemeint, wie das an einem Rize aussieht. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich dazu die Kurbel abnehmen und die Kettenführung unter die Lagerschale montieren? 

Brauche ich außer dem Lagerschalenschlüssel und den Imbus noch irgendwas, um das zu montieren? 

Meine Kette fliegt ständig raus wenns mal "ruppig" runter geht. Leider gehts dann meißtens gleich wieder hoch und dann ist die Kette runtergehüpft und ich muss erstmal absteigen und der schöne Schwung ist flöten! Deswegen hab ich mir sowas schonmal überlegt, dachte aber, das gibts nicht für 44er Blätter. Lohnt sich die Anschaffung? 

Grüße


----------



## czippi (28. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Als Bild hab ich jetzt gemeint, wie das an einem Rize aussieht.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich dazu die Kurbel abnehmen und die Kettenführung unter die Lagerschale montieren?
> 
> ...



Hi, nee, brauchst kein weiteres Werkzeug als das genannte.
Bei meinem Rize sind rechts 2 Spacer zw. Lager und Rahmen. Einer würde dann entfallen.
Ich will die aus den gleichen Gründen wie Du einfach mals ausprobieren. fuzzball hat mich auch auf die shaman gebracht (Danke). Finde klasse, daß die so leicht ist. Ich brauch kein Hardcoreteil, aber ein bißchen mehr Führung wäre schon klasse.
Grüße, Micha


----------



## schwipschwap (28. August 2009)

Schon geordert? Stell mal ein Photo rein, wenn du das Ding montiert hast und erzähl mal ob das stressig war. 
Die Kurbel/Tretlagereinheit ist das Einzige, an das ich mich mangels Spezialwerkzeug noch nicht rangetraut habe.
Hab aber schon eine Anleitung gefunden wie man die Abnimmt. 
Nur die Tools muss ich mir noch zusätzlich bestellen. 

Grüße


----------



## czippi (28. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Schon geordert? Stell mal ein Photo rein, wenn du das Ding montiert hast und erzähl mal ob das stressig war.
> Die Kurbel/Tretlagereinheit ist das Einzige, an das ich mich mangels Spezialwerkzeug noch nicht rangetraut habe.
> Hab aber schon eine Anleitung gefunden wie man die Abnimmt.
> Nur die Tools muss ich mir noch zusätzlich bestellen.
> ...


So ein Tretlagerschlüssel kostet nen 10er (für den hausgebrauch) und bei Rose.de ist bis zum 6.9. bestellen ohne Portokosten.
Auch für ungeübte ist das Abnehmen des Tretlagers kein Problem.
Weiß allerdings jetzt nicht genau, ob auf einer Seite veilleicht ein Linksgewinde ist.
Micha


----------



## Danimal (28. August 2009)

Beide Lagerschalen in Tretrichtung losdrehen... so kann man sich das merken.


----------



## gmk (28. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Beide Lagerschalen in Tretrichtung losdrehen... so kann man sich das merken.



ist ja angeschrieben ...

viel interessanter wäre eine hammerschmidt
ein rize mit iscg gibts ja bald ...:-D


----------



## fuzzball (28. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Als Bild hab ich jetzt gemeint, wie das an einem Rize aussieht.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich dazu die Kurbel abnehmen und die Kettenführung unter die Lagerschale montieren?
> 
> Brauche ich außer dem Lagerschalenschlüssel und den Imbus noch irgendwas, um das zu montieren?



am Rize siehts genauso aus, einfach anstelle eines der Spacer montieren; in der Anleitung steht ob es der innere oder der äußere ist.Kein Hexenwerk.
Ein Lagerschalenschlüssel ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen um das Lager ordentlich zu säubern (von Zeit zu Zeit ); zusätzlich braucht man noch dieses Werkzeug (hoffe bei der SLX auch) http://www.actionsports.de/Werkstat...mano-TL-FC-16-Kurbelkappenwerkzeug::8192.html einfach für 1,50.- mitbestellen. Bei den von mir bestellten XT und XTR war aber immer alles dabei.
Es gibt auch Versionen von z.B. NC17 die sind meines Wissens nach nur für 2-fach und bis max 40 Zähne.
Zum Gewichtstuning werde mal versuchen die Carbonplatte gegen eine leichtere zu tauschen, der erste Versuch hat nicht geklappt da die Carbonplatte zu instabil war - mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (29. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> viel interessanter wäre eine hammerschmidt



Hehe  Klar wäre das interessanter, aber sicher nicht die günstigste Variante, wenn man Probleme mit der springenden Kette hat  

Ach ja stimmt das Käppchenwerkzeug. Muss ich noch mitbestellen. 
Und wenn ich schon beim Thema bin. Reicht mir das an Werkzeug um das Tretlager inkl. Kurbeln etc. in einen anderen Rahmen zu bauen?  (Also jetzt nicht mein Rize Kurbelsatz, sondern aus meinem Ghost in den Rahmen von meinem Mädchen)

Grüße


----------



## gmk (29. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Hehe  *Klar wäre das interessanter, aber sicher nicht die günstigste Variante, wenn man Probleme mit der springenden Kette hat*
> 
> Ach ja stimmt das Käppchenwerkzeug. Muss ich noch mitbestellen.
> Und wenn ich schon beim Thema bin. Reicht mir das an Werkzeug um das Tretlager inkl. Kurbeln etc. in einen anderen Rahmen zu bauen?  (Also jetzt nicht mein Rize Kurbelsatz, sondern aus meinem Ghost in den Rahmen von meinem Mädchen)
> ...



*leider*


----------



## Boba_Fett (29. August 2009)

hm,so ne klobige Hammerschmidt ans Rize!?
das schaut bestimmt net so gut aus...
schon mal ein Bike mit Hammerschmidt gefahren?


----------



## schwipschwap (29. August 2009)

Ich hab noch nicht mal eine in "Echt" gesehen ...


----------



## Boba_Fett (29. August 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Als Bild hab ich jetzt gemeint, wie das an einem Rize aussieht.
> 
> Grüße


 
hier mal ein Bild:





(ist das Rize von Chris Van Dine)


----------



## gmk (29. August 2009)

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0VT3Z.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

Finde es irgendwie komisch von CD das die mit dem Rize ein Enduro Bike machen wollen und dann verwenden die den Nörgelnden Norbert anstatt den Fat Albert???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2009)

Wer sagt denn, dass das Rize ein Enduro sein soll? Das Rize ist ein AM!


----------



## Danimal (31. August 2009)

Sehe ich auch so. Das ist definitiv ein leichtes All Mountain Bike, das man zu Not mit dicken Pellen, Hammerschmidt oder KeFü auch etwas in Richtung GROB trimmen kann. Gedacht ist es dafür aber eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

Ja, aber selbst für AM müsste es evtl ein bissel stärker ausgelegt sein. Man sieht es jetzt endlich bei den neuen Modellen das die 160er Scheibe die hinten drauf war einfach zu klein ist.

Hatte schon immer gesagt das 160 für hinten immer zu klein ist und nun haben sie es auch geändert 

Ich werde meinem Rize evtl dieses Jahr noch die Code verpassen und evtl noch ein paar schöne Enduro Laufräder muss mal sehen wie es dann mit dem Gewicht aussieht und vom Geldbeutel 

Aber wie gesagt, mein Bike soll was aushalten und die paar Gramm mehr machen mir nichts aus ;-) Bin jetzt bei 13,5 kg ^^ bei einem Fahrergewicht von 72kg


----------



## Danimal (31. August 2009)

Auf dem Gewicht hatte ich mein altes Specialized Enduro fast auch schon, das für wesentlich härteres Gelände ausgelegt ist. Für mein Rize wäre mir das viel zu viel, das würde ich gerne unter 11 Kilo bekommen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

Da siehst de also was ich meine , ich glaube ich bin der einzigste hier der sein Rize schwerer macht, alle anderen wollen es leichter machen und ich Depp mache es schwerer ^^


----------



## gmk (31. August 2009)

mein rize hat zur zeit >14kg
soll ja auch was aushalten ...

11kg???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2009)

11 kg sind gar kein so großes Problem:






Kann man übrigens käuflich erwerben.

Und mir ist es schleierhaft, warum eine 160er Scheibe hinten nicht absolut ausreichend sein sollte (sofern man nicht dauernd in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Gelände unterwegs ist).


----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

Mal eine frage an euch, kenne mich da leider nicht so genau aus. Nämlich würden die DT Swiss E2200 bei mir ins Bike passen und auf was müsste ich da evtl aufpassen beim kauf??? Also die Laufräder wären mit Schnellspanner.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen würde.

Gruß Calli


----------



## Danimal (31. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> mein rize hat zur zeit >14kg
> soll ja auch was aushalten ...
> 
> 11kg???



Das Carbon 1 soll um die 10kg wiegen, das Carbon 2 ziemlich genau 11 (in L). Out-of-the Box und ungepimpt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das Carbon 1 soll um die 10kg wiegen, das Carbon 2 ziemlich genau 11 (in L). Out-of-the Box und ungepimpt!



ja und was kostet das bike ...
ich brauch hald ein bike das was aushält ...


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Finde es irgendwie komisch von CD das die mit dem Rize ein Enduro Bike machen wollen und dann verwenden die den Nörgelnden Norbert anstatt den Fat Albert???



Enduro  der ist gut, du meinst XC Bikes mit einem + an Federweg (ebenso Genius..); ohne es getestet zu haben das Rize überlebt nicht wiederholte 2m+ Drops. 
Wobei man natürlich zunächst klären müsste was der jeweilige unter Enduro, AM und Co versteht. Enduro ist für mich ein Bike, welches im B-Park, größere Drops, etc überlebt und als Enduro tourentauglicher ist - sprich man kann damit irgendwie den Berg autonom hochfahren


----------



## gmk (31. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Enduro  der ist gut, du meinst XC Bikes mit einem + an Federweg (ebenso Genius..); *ohne es getestet zu haben das Rize überlebt nicht wiederholte 2m+ Drops. *
> Wobei man natürlich zunächst klären müsste was der jeweilige unter Enduro, AM und Co versteht. Enduro ist für mich ein Bike, ... ...
> ...



wenn man richtig landet schon ...


----------



## gmk (31. August 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6205663"]Sneak Peak of the 2010 Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

rz one40 1


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> wenn man richtig landet schon ...



gut die Extreme Drehung in dem Video hat es schonmal überlebt


----------



## schwipschwap (31. August 2009)

Hey der hat ja coole Griffkäppchen am Lenker! Die hab ich nicht ..... 

Ich denke auch, man kann das Rize nicht als Enduro bezeichnen. Für mich sind Enduros Bikes mit >150mm Federweg vorne und hinten, so um die 16kg und von der Geometrie zwar noch relativ neutral aber schon klar fürs Runterkommen in grobem Gelände ausgelegt. Enduros finde ich haben auch kaum noch Tourencharakter.
Das Rize ist für mich eigentlich der Inbegriff eines All Mountain Bikes, mit dem man in neutraler Fahrposition unterwegs ist, mehr Federweg als bei normalen Touren oder Racebikes unterm Arsch hat und so Details wie größere Bremsen ( hier versagt das Rize dann aber doch mit der 160mm scheibe hinten) und einem breiten Lenker versehen ist. So die erste Wahl, wenn man z.B. einen Alpencross vorhat oder sowas in der Art, aber nichts für den Bike Park o.Ä. 
Multi-Geländetauglich eben. 

Genug blabla. Ich finde von den neuen Rize die Decals nicht so schön und diese 120 / 140 mm ausführungen finde ich komisch. 140 Ist o.k. aber 120? Da wäre doch  irgendwie sinniger, im gleichen Atemzug das Rush etwas zu "pimpen" ?

 Sind die jetzt eigentlich schon Fernostgeschweißt?

Grüße


----------



## Boba_Fett (31. August 2009)

irgendein Cannondale Teamfahrer hat das Rize im 4x eingesetzt,also
ganz so empfindlich kann's ja nicht sein,außerdem ist das Rize für
Fahrer bis 138kg (!!!) zugelassen,mein Prophet z.B. nur bis 100kg ,
das sagt ja auch schon was aus...


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> irgendein Cannondale Teamfahrer hat das Rize im 4x eingesetzt,also
> ganz so empfindlich kann's ja nicht sein,außerdem ist das Rize für
> Fahrer bis 138kg (!!!)



der muss sein Material aber auch nicht bezahlen und nicht mehr als einen Monat damit fahren.


----------



## Boba_Fett (31. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> der muss sein Material aber auch nicht bezahlen und nicht mehr als einen Monat damit fahren.


 
ich will ja niemanden auffordern,sein Rize zu zerlegen

Knackpunkt sind natürlich die Carbonsitzstreben,wenn man mal unglücklich stürzen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (31. August 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Mal eine frage an euch, kenne mich da leider nicht so genau aus. Nämlich würden die DT Swiss E2200 bei mir ins Bike passen und auf was müsste ich da evtl aufpassen beim kauf??? Also die Laufräder wären mit Schnellspanner.
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen würde.
> 
> Gruß Calli


 
DT E-2200 sind echt zu viel des guten,oder?


----------



## Calli Potter (31. August 2009)

War ja nur ne Frage gewesen bzw eine Idee ^^ aber keine Angst, ich werde mir was anderes holen


----------



## gmk (1. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> gut die Extreme Drehung in dem Video hat es schonmal überlebt




meines auch und es ist nicht gebrochen ...


----------



## cassn (1. September 2009)

Nachdem ich hier ein paar Fragen gestellt habe und auch ein paar Antworten bekam, will ich Euch mein Spielzeug nicht vorenthalten!












Pedalen kommen demnächst mal, wenn ich mich traue, die CB Smarty C dran. Diese soll ich, auf Empfehlung des Händlers erst mal nutzen, um das Bike kennen zu lernen.

Hmm irgendwie wollen die Bilder nicht, was mach ich falsch?


----------



## postosch (1. September 2009)

Klasse Bike, coole Farbe. Ist das bereits ein 2010er Modell??
Bezüglich der Bilder: Ich glaube Du must den Link der Bilder in Deinem Album einfügen. Dann müsste es gehen....

Gruß,

postosch.


----------



## gmk (1. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier ein paar Fragen gestellt habe und auch ein paar Antworten bekam, will ich Euch mein Spielzeug nicht vorenthalten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aus der mtb-news galerie kann man nicht direkt bilder verlinken
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (1. September 2009)

die Bilder habe ich in einem Album in meinem Profil angelegt und von dort aus den Link genommen. Hab in anderen Threads gesehen, dass es so klappt...

Edit: eine Seite zurück, dass Bild von fuzzball, wurde doch genau so verlinkt?!


----------



## fuzzball (1. September 2009)

ich bin mal so frei (hoffe das sind die Bilder)


----------



## Calli Potter (1. September 2009)

Lecker lecker sage ich da nur aber die Pedale gehen an dem Bike ja garnicht  In meinen Augen ist das Grün einfach die schönste Farbe!!! 

Und du hast auch schon die Fat Alberts drauf !! ;-)


----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

Japp, das "Berserkergrün" wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, wenn diese Farbe nicht nur den Carbonpiloten vorenthalten wäre. 

Das ist noch das 09er Modell [130er Lefty, decals]

Die Ergon Griffe hätten in der Team Edition noch gut harmoniert. 

Aber das sind wirklich furchtbare Pedale. Was heißt das Bike kennenlernen? Bist du vorher noch nie klickies gefahren? Denn cd baut ja die Crankbros dinger mit dem Plastikmüll außenrum dran._ (die ich zu meiner Schmach auch noch fahre, weil mir die eggbeater in guter Ausführung nur zum "austauschen" zu teuer sind und ich mich nicht traue auf die mallets umzusteigen ) 


 _


----------



## gmk (2. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ui, dass klingt nach lage kein mtb
> 
> habe gerade im amerikanischen forum einen thread gestartet
> wer einen 50mm und wer einen 57mm hub dämpfer hat
> ...



wenns interessiert:
*wie in # 186 von mir falsch angenommen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6245319&postcount=866

*die rize modelle 2008/09 haben alle nur 50mm hub*
"alle"(manche haben ja wirklich nur 50mm hub dämpfer eingebaut, andere 57mm) rize dämpfer haben zwar 57mm optischen hub aber nur 50mm wirklich hub
die letzten 7mm werden und können nie genutzt werden

ich nehme stark an das cannondale für die 2010 modelle jetzt wirklich 57mm hub dämpfer verbaut (und zwar nicht nur optisch) und dadurch hat man dann 142 oder mehr federweg ... 
(wie im bike magazin der carbon vs. alu test gezeigt hat)

*kl. rechnung
50 x 2.6 = 130mm fw
57 x 2.6 = 148,2mm fw*
wirklich haben die 2010 modelle dann nur ca. 142-144mm fw
je nach messmethode(!)


----------



## cassn (2. September 2009)

fuzzball

ja sind Bilder von mir, Danke Dir!(wie ging denn dies nun, wo liegt mein Fehler?)

ss

genau 09 Modell!
Die grünen Ergon Griffe hatte ich auch dran, ist ein etwas anderes grün, wäre auch ok gewesen. Genau so die weißen mit der grünen Kappe. Aber diese fühlten sich am Besten an den Händen an, und dies ist mir schlußendlich doch wichtiger als ne passendere Farbe.
Gerade der Kontrast in schwarz zu dem grün gefällt mir am besten, wollte nicht so viel weiß haben, was meine Freundin nicht verstehen konnte

Ganz genau, bin noch nie Klickis gefahren! Ich denke, wäre ich gestern mit gefahren, hätte es mich 1-2 mal hingelegt. Zwar nur im Schritttempo wo es wie in einem Sandkasten war aber immerhin. So schnell wie das Bein rauszuckte wäre ich wohl nicht von den Klickis gekommen. Dies ist auch das Einzige wovor ich ein wenig bammel habe Klickis zu fahren.

Calli

Ja nachdem was ich so zu den NN gelesen hatte waren die mir für den Anfang doch zu heikel.

Falls es wen interessiert: Das Ganze wiegt so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen(aber ohne Uhr) mit den FA double defense ect. 12,8kg!


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> fuzzball
> 
> ja sind Bilder von mir, Danke Dir!(wie ging denn dies nun, wo liegt mein Fehler?)



kein Problem,beim nächsten Mal einfach den BB Code unter dem Bild in deinem Fotoalbum hier herein kopieren


----------



## czippi (3. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> fuzzball
> 
> 
> ss
> ...


----------



## ledandi (3. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Ganz genau, bin noch nie Klickis gefahren! Ich denke, wäre ich gestern mit gefahren, hätte es mich 1-2 mal hingelegt. Zwar nur im Schritttempo wo es wie in einem Sandkasten war aber immerhin. So schnell wie das Bein rauszuckte wäre ich wohl nicht von den Klickis gekommen. Dies ist auch das Einzige wovor ich ein wenig bammel habe Klickis zu fahren.



Mach Dir wegen den Klickis nicht den Kopf. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es 90%, die damit beginnen, z.B. an einer roten Ampel etc. gelegt hat (mich inbegriffen). Doch nach wenigen Versuchen hat man das raus und das Ein- und Ausklicken läuft im "Hintegrund" wie das Pedalieren auch. Gerade bei einem Sturz klickt man sich durch eine leichte Drehung des Fußes automatisch aus. Zudem kannst Du die Spannkraft einstellen. Also einfach ausprobieren und süchtig werden - nie wieder ohne .

Viel Glück,
Andi


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. September 2009)

ledandi schrieb:


> Zudem kannst Du die Spannkraft einstellen. Also einfach ausprobieren und süchtig werden - nie wieder ohne .
> 
> Viel Glück,
> Andi



Käme aufs modell an ..bei CB seh ich mal schwatt bei der einstellerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (3. September 2009)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Käme aufs modell an ..bei CB seh ich mal schwatt bei der einstellerei



und bei Time BRAUCHT man gar nichts einzustellen. Man kann die Cleats vertauschen und dann hat man einen anderen Auslösewinkel (ich glaube 7Grad und 15Grad oder so).
Ich hatte mit meinen Times noch keine Probleme (Time Z seit 3 Jahren) und so ein etwas älteres Modell welches man gebraucht für 10Euro immer mal wieder bei ebai und hier im Bikemarkt gibt. Mit den  CrankBrothers haben 2 Freunde von mir echte Qualitätsprobleme (Lagerung). Ich weiß nicht, warum die so hoch gelobt werden. Einsatzgebiet: Allmountain


----------



## Danimal (3. September 2009)

Hi, kann nur immer wieder zu SPDs raten. Nach Speedplay, Eggbeater, Time, Ritchey und sonstigen Experimenten bin ich immer wieder bei Shimano angekommen. Die funktionieren einfach irgendwie immer noch am besten, sind nur leider nicht sehr leicht.
Kann auch sein, dass das SPD-Feeling bei mir "einfach drin" ist, weil das die ersten Klickpedale waren, die ich Anfang der 90er montiert hatte.
Im Gegensatz zu den Eggbeatern und den Time-Pedalen haben die SPDs einen ganz definierten Auslösepunkt, den man auch wirklich spürt. Ich finde das gut. Bei den Speedplays z.B. ist überhaupt kein Widerstand zu spüren und das Pedal löst einfach bei einem bestimmten Winkel aus.
Auch wenn das bei Time und Eggbeater schon etwas anders ist... an das "solide" SPD-Feeling kommen die meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht ran. Was die Qualität angeht: Die SPDs aus den 90ern habe ich hier noch liegen und die funktionieren noch!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## gmk (3. September 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> und bei Time BRAUCHT man gar nichts einzustellen. Man kann die Cleats vertauschen und dann hat man einen anderen Auslösewinkel (ich glaube 7Grad und 15Grad oder so).
> Ich hatte mit meinen Times noch keine Probleme (Time Z seit 3 Jahren) und so ein etwas älteres Modell welches man gebraucht für 10Euro immer mal wieder bei ebai und hier im Bikemarkt gibt. Mit den  CrankBrothers haben 2 Freunde von mir echte Qualitätsprobleme (Lagerung). Ich weiß nicht, warum die so hoch gelobt werden. Einsatzgebiet: Allmountain



100% agree
seit 4 jahen keine probs!!!


----------



## schwipschwap (4. September 2009)

Time bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber bei den Eggbeatern und den CB Konsorten kann man den Auslösewinkel / -härte ebenfalls durch Drehung des Cleats beeinflussen. 

Ich bin zufrieden. Finde die gut


----------



## s´Mattl (4. September 2009)

ich kann mich nur Danimal anschließen. die eggbeater sind zwar deutlich leichter als shimano SPD-PD-M770 oder SPD-PD-M970. meiner erfahrung nach sind sie aber deutlich robuster und langlebiger. nach einer saison waren die federn bereits platt. zum vergleich: seit 1995 bin ich bei jeden für unser land typischen wetterbedingungen das Modell SPD-PD-M737 gefahren und es musste nicht einmal etwas erneuert werden.


----------



## s´Mattl (4. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ist ja angeschrieben ...
> 
> viel interessanter wäre eine hammerschmidt
> ein rize mit iscg gibts ja bald ...:-D



thema hammerschmidt

ich hatte vor kurzem das vergnügen, ein paar meter auf den isar-trails auf einem nicolai helius AM mit hammerschmidt zurückzulegen.

was ausgesprochen positiv war ist die schaltgeschwindigkeit ohne krafteinbußen und verzögerung an steigungen.

als nachteilig empfinde ich persönlich, dass das system nicht dreistufig ist, man insbesondere bergab und in der ebene nicht noch mehr vortrieb erreichen kann.

gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die inverse schaltreihenfolge.

meine bedürfnisse befriedigt die klassische kettenschaltung derzeit deutlich besser.


----------



## gmk (4. September 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> thema hammerschmidt
> 
> ich hatte vor kurzem das vergnügen, ein paar meter auf den isar-trails auf einem nicolai helius AM mit hammerschmidt zurückzulegen.
> 
> ...



ich bin sie auf einem torque gefahren
und hat mich eigentlich voll überzeugt
deshalb hoffe ich das ich meinen rize rahmen auf den 2010er mit iscg tauschen kann ...


----------



## cassn (4. September 2009)

Danke Euch fürs Mut machen



schwipschwap schrieb:


> Time bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber bei den Eggbeatern und den CB Konsorten kann man den Auslösewinkel / -härte ebenfalls durch Drehung des Cleats beeinflussen.
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden. Finde die gut


 
Ahh interessant! Dachte auch dass ich an den mitgelieferten CB Smarty C ichts einstellen kann. Werde dazu mal die Beschreibung der Pedale rauskramen.
Sind die Cleats der CB jetzt die gleichen wie die SPD?


----------



## Danimal (4. September 2009)

Nein, komplett andere Cleats. Du kannst auch bei den Eggbeatern nichts grossartig einstellen. Lediglich durch unterschiedliche Montage rechts/links der Cleats kannst Du den Auslösewinkel verändern. Ein Cleat ist daher mit einem Punkt markiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (4. September 2009)

Nicht nur den Auslösewinkel, sondern auch die Auslösehärte. Einmal kleiner Winkel und leicht auslösend, und einmal recht großer Winkel und man sitzt schon deutlich fester. 

Grossartig einstellen muss man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Hab die SPD davor gefahren und da hab ich einmal so nach Gefühl was eingestellt und dann nie mehr verändert. Man gewöhnt sich einfach dran und ob ich jetzt meine Auslösehärte in 15 feinabstufungen mit fast unspürbarem Einfluss verändern kann oder zwei dafür wirklich verschiedenen Auslöseeinstellung ist eingentlich egal. 

Bei den Crankbrothers finde ich das Einsteigen besser (in beide Richtungen möglich, außerdem weniger "fädeln" , bei den Smarty Plastikdingern da reichts schon wenn man ganz "normal" aufs Pedal aufsteigt, das klickt eigenlich immer sofort ein) und wie das Ausklicken geht wie beim SPD gleich und auch genauso reflexartig. 

Probiers, wenn du mal ne Zeit damit gefahren bist bleibst auch bei klicks. Good Luck


----------



## Calli Potter (6. September 2009)

Also ich bin von den CB auf XTR umgestiegen!! Ich empfand es mit XTR einfach einfacher und besser. Meine CB waren schon nach 5 Monaten oder so ausgeschlagen vom Lager her. Dadurch konnte ich günstig an XTR kommen


----------



## schwipschwap (6. September 2009)

Gibts außer vom Gewicht her einen Unterschied von XT zu XTR bei den Pedalen? 

Ich hatte die XTs und wäre auch nicht umgestiegen, wenn ich die CBs nicht dabeigehabt hätte.

Am Ende ists eh Geschmackssache


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Gibts außer vom Gewicht her einen Unterschied von XT zu XTR bei den Pedalen?
> 
> Ich hatte die XTs und wäre auch nicht umgestiegen, wenn ich die CBs nicht dabeigehabt hätte.
> 
> Am Ende ists eh Geschmackssache



ich finde die xtr gehen etwas seidiger als die xt (hab beide). und die xtr fangen nicht so schnell an zu rosten


----------



## Danimal (6. September 2009)

Jau, die XTRs sind vielleich etwas langlebiger. Die XTs hingegen sind so günstig, dass man nach ein paar Jahren einfach ein paar neue kaufen könnte.
Das Nachstellen ist schon wichtig, weil die Cleats verschleissen und dann leichter auslösen. Vor allem bei den extrem weichen Eggbeater-Cleats habe ich mir meistens noch nach ein paar Monaten gewünscht, ich könnte sie straffer einstellen...


----------



## jek (6. September 2009)

Hallo Rize Fahrer,

ich hab schon mal hier das Thema durchgesucht und nur wenig Informationen zu den Bremsen gefunden.
Ich muss nämlich sagen, dass mich die  Elixir langsam mit ihrem Scheppern und Quietschen speziell vom Hinterrad nervt. Ist noch die 160er Scheibe drauf. 
Vor allem vibriert und wackelt das ganze bis in den Hebel, so dass Dosierbarkeit  ein Fremdwort ist. Anfangs war das Problem nur im Nassen jetzt kenn ich das ganze nur noch so. Ich habe ca 1000km auf der Bremse. Habt Ihr das auch? Gibt es Abhilfe? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (6. September 2009)

Was fährst du denn für nen Reifen und mit wieviel Druck? Und auf welchem Untergrund fällt dir das besonders auf?


----------



## schwipschwap (6. September 2009)

Ja, das hatte ich auch. Hätte die Dinger am liebsten Abgebissen. 

Überprüfe mal ALLE auffindbaren Drehmomente an deinem Bike. Vor Allem am Bremssattel und an der Scheibe. Aber auch die Fahrwerksschrauben und was es sonst noch so gibt. 

Das Problem der quietschenden Bremse, vor allem der extrem laut "singenden" / vibrierenden Bremse hinten ist, dass der Rahmen mitschwingt und  einen Resonanzkörper bildet. Das erkärt auch dein durchvibrieren bis an den Lenker. 

Folgende Punkte kannst du mal abarbeiten: 

- ALLE Drehmomente, die du finden kannst überprüfen. 
- Bremsklötzchen raus, grobes (z.B. 80er) Schleifpapier nehmen, anständig anrauhen
- Die vier Kanten der Bremsklötzchen vorsichtig mit einer Feile entgraten

Mir hat das bereits geholfen. 

Die Felgen, an der die Bremsscheibe ja so richtig angeknallt ist, ist ein prima Resonanzkörper für die entstehenden Bremsschwingungen. Ich weiß, es sieht ******* aus, aber probiere mal ALLE Punkte, an denen zwei Speichen sich kreuzen mit Kabelbindern festzuzurren (Also einfach einen kunststoffkabelbinder rummachen und schön festziehen). Das Dämpft die Schwingfähigkeit der Felge.

Wenns dann noch nicht besser ist probiere mal Austauschbeläge. Im Forum findet man oft den Hinweis auf Kool-Stop, in irgendeinem anderen Forum hab ich mal was von A2Z gelesen. 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter, 

Gruß


----------



## jek (6. September 2009)

Hallo Deman,

ich fahre vorne und hinten Ardent in 2,25 bei ca 2 bar. Untergrund ist egal quietscht und rappelt immer, außer ich ziehe die Bremse bis kurz vor Blockade, kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

@schwippschwapp
dann kontrollier ich mal alle Schrauben, wobei mein Händler sehr gewissenhaft ist und ich denke, dass bei der letzten Inspektion dies alles gemacht wurde.
Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du damit alle deine Bremsprobleme gelöst?

Danke schon mal 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## schwipschwap (6. September 2009)

Ja, meine Bremsprobleme sind mit abschleifen und Kanten entgraten gelöst gewesen.

Ach was ich ganz vergessen habe: 
Du must unbedingt mal schauen, ob die Bremsscheibe wirklich einwandfrei parallel und mit *exakt gleichem Abstand* zu den Bremsklötzen sitzt. 
Da gibt es so hauchdünne Unterlegscheiben, mit dem man den Bremssattel genau ausrichten kann.

Das mit den Kabelbindern hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, ich würde dir auch gerne sagen wo, aber ich kann mich ums verrecken nicht mehr daran erinner wo das war, aber das brauchts eigentlich nicht.

Bremse richtig justieren (mit den Unterlegscheibchen) und dann die Bremsklötzchen anschleifen und die kanten entgraten -> Problem müsste gelöst sein. 

Grüße


----------



## Paolo (6. September 2009)

Fährt von euch jemand ein Rize in S und kann davon mal ein Bild posten? Danke.


----------



## gmk (6. September 2009)

jek schrieb:


> Hallo Rize Fahrer,
> 
> ich hab schon mal hier das Thema durchgesucht und nur wenig Informationen zu den Bremsen gefunden.
> Ich muss nämlich sagen, dass mich die  Elixir langsam mit ihrem Scheppern und Quietschen speziell vom Hinterrad nervt. Ist noch die 160er Scheibe drauf.
> ...



1. bremsaufnahme am rahmen planfräsen
2. mit kupferpaste adapter installieren
3. nimm eine shimano scheibe, leider bremst mann/frau auch bei den neuen scheiben auch leicht auf den speichen der scheibe ...


----------



## schwipschwap (6. September 2009)

Naja - Planfräsen braucht man erst machen, wenn mans nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. 
Da würde ich erstmal nachschauen (lassen) ob das wirklich notwendig ist. 

Kann man Shimano Scheiben mit den Elixier fahren? 

Hatte das auchmal überlegt, andere Scheiben (gibts ja auch zu anderen Bremsen im Forum als tipp) zu fahren aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich herausfinden soll, welche passt. Und da die nicht gerade billig sind ... 


Welche wären denn da eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## s´Mattl (7. September 2009)

quiiiiiiiiiiitsch!

also ich habe nach etwas mehr als 1000km die ursprünglichen beläge aus kupfer gegen organische getauscht. die kupferbeläge waren an der juicy seven eh relativ verschlissen (insbesondere mit leicht wellige oberfläche). 
jetzt quitscht´s nicht mehr.


----------



## gmk (7. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> *Naja - Planfräsen braucht man erst machen, wenn mans nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. *
> Da würde ich erstmal nachschauen (lassen) ob das wirklich notwendig ist.
> 
> *Kann man Shimano Scheiben mit den Elixier fahren?*
> ...



nein
der lack zwischen rahmen und adapter wird warm
und kann geräusche verursachen

natürlich
seit 1000km ohne probleme

shimano - billig und gut


----------



## tomi67 (7. September 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand ein Rize in S und kann davon mal ein Bild posten? Danke.


 
Bide schän
musst aber aufpassen wegen der trinkflasche da hast probleme die flasche rausnehmen weil der rahmen eben klein ist 
ist nicht meins ich habe ein geiles schwarzes  in L

lg 
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (7. September 2009)

Das ist Kupfer? Ich dachte immer das wären Sinterbeläge ... Oder ist da Kupfer drin?
Was ist denn Sinter eigentlich .. !?


----------



## schwipschwap (7. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> der lack zwischen rahmen und adapter wird warm
> und kann geräusche verursachen



Das wusste ich noch nicht ... Dann lass ich das bei Gelegenheit mal machen zur Optimierung. Das macht schon der Bikeshop, oder muss ich da zu irgendeinem Spezialisten?

Cool, dann kann ich ja mein altes Hinterrad mit den Shimanoscheiben mal probieren - voraussgesetzt, die Nabe baut genausobreit ..... Ich wette nicht  - und mir fällt gerade ein, das sind eh 185er ... 
Sogar auf meinem alten HT hatte ich 185er hinten, und da knausert CD .. grausam.


----------



## jek (8. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also bin nun mal wegen der Bremsen wie folgt vorgegangen:
Bremse ausgerichtet, d.h. Bremse lösen, Bremse ziehen, Bremse wieder anschrauben, danach Bremsbeläge raus Kanten brechen. 
Ach ja und es war tatsächlich eine Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme los.
Erste Probefahrt Straße hin und her war Ruhe 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das ganze auch Bestand hat. Wenn nicht melde ich mich wieder. 

Vielen Dank für die Tips 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## gmk (8. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Das ist Kupfer? Ich dachte immer das wären Sinterbeläge ... Oder ist da Kupfer drin?
> Was ist denn Sinter eigentlich .. !?


was ist kupfer?




schwipschwap schrieb:


> Das wusste ich noch nicht ... Dann lass ich das bei Gelegenheit mal machen zur Optimierung. Das macht schon der Bikeshop, oder muss ich da zu irgendeinem Spezialisten?
> 
> Cool, dann kann ich ja mein altes Hinterrad mit den Shimanoscheiben mal probieren - *voraussgesetzt, die Nabe baut genausobreit ..... Ich wette nicht * - und mir fällt gerade ein, das sind eh 185er ...
> Sogar auf meinem alten HT hatte ich 185er hinten, und da knausert CD .. grausam.



jeder gut ausgerüstete sollte das(planfräsen) machen können
*
das rize baut normal!!*


----------



## schwipschwap (8. September 2009)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> quiiiiiiiiiiitsch!
> 
> also ich habe nach etwas mehr als 1000km die ursprünglichen beläge aus kupfer gegen organische getauscht. die kupferbeläge waren an der juicy seven eh relativ verschlissen (insbesondere mit leicht wellige oberfläche).
> jetzt quitscht´s nicht mehr.




Das meinte ich, sry, ich hätte zitieren sollen. 


@jek : Bei mir hatte das Bestand. Nur bei Nässe ists es nach wie vor eine Katastrophe. Ich hab aber noch nichts wirksames gegen das quietschen bei Nässe gefunden.
Wenigstens klingts du jetzt bei Trockenheit nicht mehr wie ein Baumarktbomber 

Gruß


----------



## cassn (9. September 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Nach dem die erste Regen/Matschfahrt schon dabei war suche ich Schutzbleche. Ohne scheint ja mal gar nicht zu gehen.

Mit welchen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und welche könt ihr empfehlen auch wegen der Lefty?
Habe die Crudcatcher empfohle bekommen, jedoch finde ich bei denen die Lösung für hinten nicht so gut. Da muß immer die Sattelstütze entfernt werden. Da ist mir ein System, wie ich es bei Topeak gesehen habe, mit einem schnell Spanner lieber. 

Grüße
cassn


----------



## Calli Potter (9. September 2009)

Ein Rize braucht keine Schutzbleche!! Hatte mal eins in Frankreich gesehen das auf einer CTF gefahren worden ist und da habe ich echt nur den Kopf geschüttelt!! 

Finde sowas sieht an dem Bike nicht gut aus, aber wenn man halt eben nicht hinten ,vorne und unten schmutzig werden will geht das ja dann auch


----------



## canno-range (10. September 2009)

Na ja, Schutzbleche sehen zwar schice aus, schonen aber die Waschmaschine. Am besten finde ich SKS Shockblade und X-Blade. 
Für das Shockblade braucht man aber einen speziellen Adapter für die Lefty, den es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Ich hätte da noch einen abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Danimal (10. September 2009)

... die Klamotten kommen nach jeder Runde eh in die Wäsche, egal ob mit oder ohne Schutzbleche. Wenn's richtig schüttet ziehe ich nur ne kurze Regenhose drüber, damit das Sitzpolster trocken bleibt, der Rest ist mir egal!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (12. September 2009)

calli/danimal

die Optik leidet, dass ist klar. Möchte diese auch nicht desshalb kaufen, wäre ja noch schöner
Aber mein Po war schön nass, vor allem das Sitzpolster. Der Rucksack sah aus wie nach ner Fangopackung. Geschweige denn von den ganzen Spritzern im Gesicht nach dem ich nicht mehr mit meiner Soenbrille fahren konnte, da diese zu dunkel war
Die sollen ja auch nur bei Regen, oder wenn es zuvor stark geregnet hat, wegen dem Schlamm ect. dran, sonst nicht!

canno

dieser Adapter kann dann immer verbaut bleiben und es wierd das Schutzblech einfach auf und ab gesteckt?
Gibts da mal ein Bild zu wie sowas ausschaut?
Hast du da Erfahrungen mit diesen Blechen machen können, die einfach mittels Gummi am Unterrohr befestigt werden? Diese Enden ja schon vor dem Steuerrohr und das von dir verlinkte geht ja viel weiter nach vorne hinaus.

Kennt wer diese Aufblasbaren von Topeak?


----------



## schwipschwap (12. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Hast du da Erfahrungen mit diesen Blechen machen können, die einfach mittels Gummi am Unterrohr befestigt werden? Diese Enden ja schon vor dem Steuerrohr und das von dir verlinkte geht ja viel weiter nach vorne hinaus.
> 
> Kennt wer diese Aufblasbaren von Topeak?



Die am Unterrohr hatte ich an meinem alten zweimal dran.
Halten wunderbar, auch im "groben". Klappert nichts und schlägt nichts an, mit den Gummikabelbindern sitzen die Bombenfest. 
Die Schutzwirkung ist aber eher mangelhaft, viel zu wenig Fläche, ist höchstens ein besserer Steinschlagschutz fürs Unterrohr.
Sah aus wie sau und die Brille war auch zugepappt. Die kannste knicken. Wenn dann wirklich sowas wie die ToPeak DeFender oder die SKS Air(?)-Blade. Muss man eben mit der Optik leben. 

Die aufblasbaren schauen eher aus wie ein Schutz gegen kosmische Strahlung - Abgespaced. Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, ob die was taugen. Gibts auch irgendwo ein Fred dazu (-> SuFu) aber ich hab vergessen, was drinsteht  

Ich finde, wenn man dann so richtig vollgematscht ist, machts wieder richtig spaß  Das ist DIE ausrede, um sich mal wieder von oben bis unten einzusauen, wie damals, nur dass die Mama nicht mehr schimpft 

Gruß


----------



## Danimal (12. September 2009)

Hurraaa, mein Rz140 ist da!

Habe die Karre heute zusammengebaut und bin nur kurz zum Einstellen der Dämpferelemente ein bisschen Asphalt gefahren.... geht extrem gut nach vorn, viel besser, als ich gedacht hätte.
Drei Kleinigkeiten sind mir beim Zusammenbauen aufgefallen:

1. Die Bremsleitungen sind ungekürzt und viel zu lang. Frage mich, ob sowas nicht ab Werk ordentlich gemacht werden kann, zumindest _etwas_ kürzer, damit man noch mit der Vorbaulänge spielen kann.

2. Nur 0815 Anleitungen dabei, kein richtiges Handbuch, das auch die Bremsen, die SI-Carbon-Kurbeln etc. beleuchten würde. Entweder das hat bei meinem Bock gefehlt, oder Cannondale erwartet, dass man sich diese Dokumente online besorgt. Finde ich etwas schwach, vor allem, weil ich beim Zusammenbau gerne die passenden Drehmomente wissen würde.

3. Die Drehmomente sind gleich das nächste Problem. Und zwar bei der Lefty Steuerrohrklemmung. Jede der beiden Schellen wird mit einer Schraube angezogen, die laut Cannondale-Dokumentation mit 9 Nm beaufschlagt werden sollen. Bei der oberen Schraube passt das auch, bei der unteren habe ich aber bei 7 Schluss gemacht. Der Klemmschlitz wird bei mehr Drehmoment wirklich klein und die beiden Schlitzseiten stehen dann leicht schräg zueinander... so sieht eigentlich nur eine zu fest angezogene Klemmung aus!
Daher die Frage: Was nehmt ihr da für ein Drehmoment?

Die FSA Carbon-Sattelstütze ist mir mit ihren 35cm leider 1-2cm zu kurz, da könnte Cannondale bei einem L-Rahmen auch zwei Zentimeter mehr spendieren (will jemand tauschen?). Welche Sattelstütze würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich tendiere zu einer P6 oder der Tune.

Ach ja: Weiss jemand, ob der FSA-Carbon-Lenker Barend-kompatibel ist? Und: Habt ihr das Unterrohr zusätzlich mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt? Das Stückchen, das beim Rad dabei war, ist eigentlich nicht der Rede wert...

Morgen führe ich das Rad erstmalig seiner Bestimmung zu, danach gibt's erste Eindrücke!




Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Calli Potter (13. September 2009)

Bin gestern auch bei meinem Händler ein RZ 140 1 gefahren. Das Teil ist echt cool, aber ich sehe echt nicht wo da wirklich der große Preisunterscheid zwischen dem Rize 4 von mir liegt??

Also die Lefty und die Laufräder sage ich mal ja, aber alles andere?? naja, wenn ich die Kohle frei hätte würde ich mir evtl auch sowas holen ;-)


----------



## schwipschwap (13. September 2009)

Was sind das denn für laufräder ? Sehen auf jeden Fall gut dran aus! 


Haben die jetzt an der Rahmengeometrie was geändert? Ich dachte bis jetzt, die hätten beim Rahmen nur am Dekor gespielt, einen 57mm Dämpfer eingebaut und eine "größere" Lefty dran.

Sonst hat CD ja die Preise allgemein angezogen (hab ich gehört, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt) und dann eben die Anbauteile. 


Hm ... ob ich meine Lefty auf 140mm umrüsten kann? Dann nur noch warten bis der dämpfer kaputt geht und dann einen mit mehr hub kaufen. 


Ich warte auf die Eindrücke  


Grüße


P.S: Wie "gut" ist eigentlich die SI Nabe an der Lefty von CD? Mit welcher konventionellen Nabe /-klasse ist die denn vergleichbar? Besser als ne XT nabe müsste sie schon sein, aber mit XTR vergleichbar? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## gmk (13. September 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hurraaa, mein Rz140 ist da!
> 
> Habe die Karre heute zusammengebaut und bin nur kurz zum Einstellen der Dämpferelemente ein bisschen Asphalt gefahren.... geht extrem gut nach vorn, viel besser, als ich gedacht hätte.
> Drei Kleinigkeiten sind mir beim Zusammenbauen aufgefallen:
> ...



*geiles teil !!!!!* 

stimmt leider:
bremsleitungen waren bei mir auch viel zu lang

das mit dem handbuch wäre sehr wünschenswert !

frage: welche einbaulänge und hub hat dein dämpfer? danke

ist das das rz one 40 carbon 2 ?
du hast aber eine leicht andere lackierung am unterrohr >
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0VT2.html

@schwipschwap:


> ...
> ...
> new mavic crossmax st
> ...
> ...


http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0VT2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (13. September 2009)

Wenn meine Fox nichts mehr ist dann kommt ne 36 Fox rein


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> frage: welche einbaulänge und hub hat dein dämpfer? danke



Du gibst nicht auf, was?

Zu deiner Info, mein Rad war 14 Tage weg. In der Cannondingszentrale haben sie eine neue Strebe eingebaut. Das hat mein Händler das vorherige Mal auch gemacht. Die neue hält bisher (die vorherige hat allerdings auch fast vier Wochen durchgehalten) ist aber schlecht lackiert.
Muß also auch getauscht werden.

Cannondings erinnert mich immer mehr an einen Ausspruch von Harald Schmidt "...das gut gemeint und gut gemacht unüberbrückbare Gegensätze sind."

Mal sehen wies weitergeht.


----------



## s´Mattl (13. September 2009)

@ Danimal

sehr schÃ¶nes bike. 
bzgl. lÃ¤ngen von leitungen liegt es m.E. an den mechanikern vor ort, die das rad fÃ¼r den kunden zusammenbauen. entweder man hat glÃ¼ck oder pech.
folie und carbon: habe ich beim letzten service bei meinem dealer machen lassen, stÃ¤rke ca. 0,5mm. kosten â¬ 1,50 pro m, werde aber wohl zur sicherheit noch in etwas stÃ¤rkere inverstieren, die dann bei etwa â¬ 4,50 pro m liegen wird. alternativ gibtÂ´s ja noch bike-protect (http://www.lackprotect.de/downtube.html).

viel freude mit deinem rz!


----------



## Danimal (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute eine lange Tour mit dem Rad gefahren und habe versucht, von Asphalt über Forstautobahn bis zum technischen Singletrail alles einzubauen.
In einem Satz: Das Rad ist der Hammer!

Besonders gespannt war ich ja auf die Performance von Lefty und Hinterbau, wobei die Lefty mit Fox-Innenleben der Grund für die Auswahl dieses Fahrrads gewesen ist.

Zur Lefty Max Carbon 140 Fox RLC:
Die Gabel hat im Gegensatz zu den übrigen aktuellen Lefties eine Stahlfeder. Das macht sie zwar geringfügig schwerer, dafür aber extrem sensibel und hoffentlich auch wartungsarm. Ich hatte erst bedenken, ob ich eine andere Feder verbauen müsste, um die Gabel auf mein Gewicht von 74kg anzupassen... brauchte ich aber nicht. Die Gabel sinkt etwa 3cm in den Sag, was bei einer 140er Gabel eher als sportlich-straff zu bezeichnen ist und mir perfekt gefällt. Wenn ich mal feintunen will, kann ich immer noch die Federvorspannung verändern. Daher: Die Standardfeder, die in Rahmengröße L verbaut wird, passt mir perfekt.
An der Oberseite der Gabel befinden sich Lockout-Hebel, Low-Speed-Druckstufenregler und Rebound-Regler. Zuerst stelle ich den Rebound ein, wobei ich nur so viel reindrehe, dass die Gabel beim Ausfedern etwas verzögert wird.
Interessanter ist da schon die Low-Speed-Druckstufe. Die ersten paar Kilometer bin ich die komplett offen gefahren, dann allerdings wippt die Gabel wie Hölle, was ja zu erwarten gewesen ist. Ich habe dann 5 Klicks reingedreht (wie auch von Cannondale empfohlen) und zack... perfekt!
Unter der Gabel ist der Drehknopf für das Blow-Off-Ventil im Lockout. Damit stellt man ein, bei welchen Schlägen die Gabel auch im Lockout aufmachen soll. Ich habe das mal auf einen ganz kleinen Wert gestellt und war beeindruckt, wie gut das funktioniert. Man kann die Gabel auf Forstautobahnen problemlos im Lockout fahren. Sobald ein Schlag kommt, macht die Gabel auf und federt wie gewohnt. Nach dem Schlag macht sie sofort wieder zu. In diesem Modus könnte man komplette einfache Marathons bestreiten!
Die meiste Zeit bin ich die Gabel aber natürlich offen gefahren. Nach vielen Cannondale-freien Jahren und etlichen Gabeln (Fox 32, Fox 36, German:a, Reba) hat mir die Lefty heute gezeigt, wie eine Federgabel funktionieren kann. Wahnsinn, kann ich nicht anders formulieren. Das Teil ist steif wie nix, schluckt den kleinsten Kiesel, sackt nicht durch bei grossen Stößen und fühlt sich insgesamt einfach bombastisch an. Auch freihändig fahren ist kein Problem (warum auch?). An steilen Rampen bleibt das Vorderrad am Boden und hat keine Tendenz, abzuheben.

Zum Hinterbau:
Den RP32 habe ich mit etwa 13 bar betankt um auf einen Sag von etwa 12mm zu kommen (pi mal daumen). Am Ende der Tour war der Gummiring etwa 1cm vor Ende, d.h. da kann ich eventuell noch etwas rausnehmen. Die meiste Zeit bin ich mit Pedalplattform gefahren (auf Stufe 2). Im stehen bewegt sich dann hinten nix, selbst Sprints anziehen war kein Problem. Hier war ich am meisten überrascht, denn mit soviel Vortrieb hätte ich bei diesem Rad nicht gerechnet (bin vorher Epic S-Works gefahren). Ohne Pedalplattform versenkt man bei harten Antritten ordentlich Energie im Hinterbau, aber auch das war zu erwarten und ist absolut in Ordnung. Selbst mit eingeschalteter Pedalplattform fand ich den Hinterbau hinreichend sensibel, sogar sehr komfortabel.

Entgegen aller Berichte, die ich hier über die Elixir CR gelesen habe, funktionieren meine beiden perfekt. Entlüften werde ich sie erstmal nicht, beide Druckpunkte sind identisch und fest, ausserdem gibt es weder Schleifen noch Quietschen noch Rubbeln. Die Bremse passt also.

Insgesamt ist das Rad genau so, wie ich es gehofft hatte. Mehr Reserven als mein voriges Epic, dabei fast genauso schnell zu bewegen. Überhaupt nicht träge und trotzdem in der Lage, bergab mal den einen oder anderen Drop einzubauen.

Bis auf die oben genannten Kleinigkeiten (noch zu kurze Stütze, zu lange Leitungen) bin ich mit dem Rad rundum zufrieden. Mal sehen, wie lange das so bleibt ;-)

Die Decals auf meinem Bock sind glaube ich schon die gleichen wie auf der CD-Homepage... ich habe wohl nur aus einem anderen Winkel fotografiert.

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## gmk (14. September 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wenn meine Fox nichts mehr ist dann kommt ne 36 Fox rein



vergiss das, die baut leider viel zu hoch!
somit ist das bike nicht mehr touren tauglich
hat nämlich abgesenkt auf 100mm die selbe einbaulänge wie die 140er fox float rl (545mm)



			
				ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gibst nicht auf, was? ...
> ...
> ...



yes! 

mich würde hald interessieren was cannondale getan hat um von 130mm auf 140mm (hinten) zu kommen
da der rahmen gleich ausschaut, denke ich, es wird ein dämpfer mit wirklichen 57mm hub verwendet und nicht so wie bei den 2008/09 modellen, wo zwar der dämpfer optisch 57mm hat aber in wirklichkeit nur 50mm hat!

_bleibt hald auch die frage wie das bike-magazin, bei dem vergleichstest alu vs. carbon, auf 142-144mm kommt_ 

*@Danimal:

hast du meine fragen in #992 gelesen ?!*


----------



## canno-range (14. September 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> canno
> 
> dieser Adapter kann dann immer verbaut bleiben und es wierd das Schutzblech einfach auf und ab gesteckt?
> Gibts da mal ein Bild zu wie sowas ausschaut?



Hi cassn, 

der Adapter sieht so aus, wie in diesem Thread zu sehen. Eingebaut steht der dünne Teil des Adapters unter der unteren Brücke ca. 3 cm nach vorn heraus. Ist nicht so sehr auffällig. 

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich einen SI-Stem/Steerer, also die Vorbau/Schaft-Kombination. Die ist nach unten nicht mehr offen sondern mit einem Schraubdeckel versehen, der verhindert, dass der Schaft nach oben aus den Brücken rutscht. Daher kann der Adapter nicht mehr im Schaftrohr fixiert werden. Ich habe jetzt in diesen Deckel einfach ein M5-Gewinde geschnitten. Das Schutzblech schraube ich dann einfach mit einer Inbusschraube von unten an. Dauert etwas länger, als das Aufstecken, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man nichts sieht, solange das Schutzblech nicht montiert ist. Geht aber, wie gesagt, nur, wenn man diesen Deckel unten im Schaftrohr hat.


----------



## Danimal (14. September 2009)

So, nochmal zum verbauten Dämpfer im 2010er rz140:

Einbaulänge ~19.8cm
Dämpferhub 57mm

Ich habe nur mit einem (ungenauen) Zollstock gemessen und auch nicht geprüft, ob die 57mm tatsächlich voll ausgenutzt werden.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## nussi174 (15. September 2009)

@danimal
kannst du bei gelegenheit dein rz140 wiegen? c´dale gibt ja keine gewichte bekannt.
danke


----------



## Danimal (15. September 2009)

Jau, das mache ich die Tage mal beim Specialized-Händler an der Kern-Waage, wenn der mich mit dem Bock nicht achtkantig rausschmeisst ;-)

Ich schätze das Gewicht auf 10,7kg, so aus dem Bauch raus...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Reese23 (15. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir die Entscheidung etwas erleichtern...

habe aktuell die Auswahl zwischen nem Prophet 2 und nem Rize 4 Lefty. Klar dürfte sein dass das Rize paar Scheine mehr kostet, mir geht es aber mehr um die grundsätzliche Vergleichbarkeit.
Kann man die beiden Bikes den überhaupt mit einander vergleichen? Wo leigen die wesentlichen Konzeptunterschiede?


Kurz zu mir und meinem "Bikeverhalten":

Wohne in der Rheinebene, also ausser viel flachem Wald ist in direkter Weglage nix welliges zu holen, daher bin ich eher Touren orientiert. Fahre aber auch schon mal in die Alpen oder in den nahen Schwarzwald zum biken.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir etwas nachhelfen...

Grüße
Reese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2009)

das prophet geht mehr in richtung enduro
das rize geht mehr in richtung allmountain
das prophet ist sehr robust
das rize leicht
das prophet hat ein großes lager
das rize hat viele kleine

keine ahnung aber ich würde ein leicht aufgebautes prophet nehmen


----------



## Boba_Fett (16. September 2009)

das Prophet ist das "veraltete Sorglosbike" ,das Rize mehr so der 
moderne "Technikbomber" mit BB 30 Innenlager,Carbonsitzstreben,
bessere Hinterbaukinematik etc.
ich finde ein leicht aufgebautes Prophet mit Lefty optimal,ist unempfindlich,geht gut vorwärts und macht eigentlich alles mit...


----------



## Danimal (16. September 2009)

Tja, ich würde auf jeden Fall das Rize bevorzugen. Für Dein Tourenprofil ist das meiner Meinung nach wesentlich geeigneter.
Vor ein paar Jahren stand ich vor der Wahl zwischen Prophet (war damals neu) und Stumpjumper FSR 120. Ich habe mich damals für letzteres entschieden, da es sich einfach tourentauglicher anfühlte.
Das Rize liegt noch um Längen drüber, sowohl was die Effizienz als auch das Gewicht angeht.
Ich würde definitiv ein Rize nehmen (habe ich ja auch gerade ;-) ).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Reese23 (16. September 2009)

Die Würfel sind gefallen... heute Abend hole ich das Rize 4 Lefty vom Cannondale-Dealer ab.


----------



## Danimal (16. September 2009)

Sehr, sehr, sehr weise Entscheidung! Ich habe meine noch nicht bereut, eher das absolute Gegenteil und ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir der Bock extrem gut gefallen wird ;-)

Viel Spaß damit!

Dan


----------



## Reese23 (16. September 2009)

Wie sagt man, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude... wie soll ich den jetzt noch produktiv zwei Stunden arbeiten? 

Hat einer Erfahrung mit ner Halterung für einen Polar Geschwindigkeitssensor? Gibts da irgendwie Adapter für die Lefty?


----------



## Danimal (16. September 2009)

Klar, da gibt's etliche Adapter, die an der Lefty mit Doppelklebeband und Kabelbindern festgemacht werden. Oder Du packst den Sensor einfach ans Hinterrad...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Reese23 (16. September 2009)

ICH HAB ES.

Geiles Teil... vorhin gleich mal grob am Dämpfer geschraubt und morgen dann mal fein justieren.

Habt Ihr paar Tipps zur optimalen Einstellung der Lefty?


----------



## mc83 (17. September 2009)

Hallo, hab jetzt auch ein Rize Carbon.
Werde es mit einer Talas 100 - 140mm und einer BSA Kurbel aufbauen.
Hat jemand schon mal die Innenlagerhülse eingebaut und eingeklebt?
Mit dem Kleber laut Anleitung, kann man den dann wieder lösen (falls man doch umsteigen will)? Oder sollte ich eine mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (17. September 2009)

Das Tretlagergehäuse ist ja auch beim Rize Carbon aus Alu. Da kannst Du die Hülse mit einem Spezialwerkzeug wieder entfernen.


----------



## gmk (17. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ICH HAB ES.
> 
> Geiles Teil... vorhin gleich mal grob am Dämpfer geschraubt und morgen dann mal fein justieren.
> 
> Habt Ihr paar Tipps zur optimalen Einstellung der Lefty?



*BILDER !!!! *



mc83 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab jetzt auch ein Rize Carbon.
> Werde es mit einer Talas 100 - 140mm und einer BSA Kurbel aufbauen.
> Hat jemand schon mal die Innenlagerhülse eingebaut und eingeklebt?
> Mit dem Kleber laut Anleitung, kann man den dann wieder lösen (falls man doch umsteigen will)? Oder sollte ich eine mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden?
> ...



das heißt du holst dir nur einen rahmen(?)
ich würde die alu reduzierhülse (BB30 auf BSA) von einem händler einbauen lassen! sicher ist sicher


----------



## Boba_Fett (17. September 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> *BILDER !!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bei meinem Rize 5 war die erste Hülse serienmäßig locker > Rahmentausch 

würde lieber gleich auf BB 30 gehen


----------



## fuzzball (17. September 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> bei meinem Rize 5 war die erste Hülse serienmäßig locker > Rahmentausch
> 
> würde lieber gleich auf BB 30 gehen



Wieso? bis auf die Cannondale Hollowgramm SL gibt es keine vernünftige BB30 Kurbel, nur den überteuerten FSA Schrott, dann lieber BSA XTR, RF,....


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2009)

Es gibt auch noch die Carbon SI Kurbel von Cannondale, die ist auch BB30...


----------



## canno-range (18. September 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch die Carbon SI Kurbel von Cannondale, die ist auch BB30...



... und die ist auch von FSA. Zwischenzeitlich gibts aber auch noch, bzw. soll es die Sram XX als BB30-Kurbel geben.

Ich denke, dass da in den nächsten Jahren noch mehr kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (18. September 2009)

für die Zukunft mag das sein,aktuell siehts mau aus
FSA Afterburner BB30 920gr für 280.- oder FSA K-Force Ligt BB.30 720gr für 670.-, dann lieber eine XTR 970 770gr für 260.- oder RaceFace Next Carbon 2 670gr für 650.-.


----------



## Reese23 (19. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

bin heute das dritte mal mit meinem neuen Rize 4 Lefty länger unterwegs gewesen. Nun ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.

Sobald ich den Lockout der Lefty raus mache sackt die Gabel geschätzte 4 - 5 cm ein und fühlt sich butterweich an. Ich habe das Gefühl dass die Gabel bei der Ersten und Zweiten Fahrt sich anders verhalten hat. Eine volle "Rückstellung" der Gabel erreiche ich nur wenn ich vom Rad absteige. Ansonsten wenn ich fahre und geh mal aus dem Sattel federt die Gabel so ziemlich voll ein.

Ist das normal? Fehlt Luft? Und wenn Luft fehlt, wohin ist die bei erst drei mal fahren in leichtem Gelände?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 68079 (19. September 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Zur Lefty Max Carbon 140 Fox RLC:
> An steilen Rampen bleibt das Vorderrad am Boden und hat keine Tendenz, abzuheben.



Hm, ich bin das Rize sowohl mit der absenkbaren Fox-Gabel, als auch mit der 130er Lefty gefahren. Ich halte es für Schönfärberei zu sagen, dass die 130er oder in diesem Fall gar die 140er Lefty an steilen Rampen keine Tendenz zeigt, dass das Vorderrad abhebt (wird übrigens auch in jedem Test kritisiert). Fahr das Rize mal mit einer abgesenkten Fox-Talas den Berg hoch, und anschließend mit einer 130er oder 140er Lefty, und Du wirst den eklatanten Unterschied feststellen. Ausserdem: eine Horde von Technikern und Entwicklern bei Fox, Rock Shox, Magura usw. beschäftigt sich damit, Gabeln mit immer ausgetüftelteren und leichter bedienbaren Absenkmöglichkeiten zu entwickeln. Die Arbeit von denen wäre ja völlig sinnlos....


----------



## Calli Potter (19. September 2009)

Was würdet ihr denn von einer 36 Fox Talas RLC halten??? Nur mal so als Überlegung???

Würde sich da was am Fahrverhalten ändern??? Weil wenn das Teil sowieso auf 140 eingestellt wäre dann ist es doch egal?? Und für den Spaß Faktor einfach 160 einstellen???

Also das Rize mehr und mehr zum Enduro All Mountain umbauen ;-)


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2009)

Klar, ne Absenkung schadet bestimmt nicht. Trotzdem habe ich mit meine Rize in Größe L kein Problem mit einem steigenden Vorderrad. Bei meinem Stumpjumper 120 und dem Enduro Pro ging ohne abgesenkte Gabel gar nix!
Von daher: Ich vermisse die fehlende Absenkung an diesem Rad _nicht_!

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Reese23 (19. September 2009)

Du hast mir der Lefty doch auch ne "Absenkung", zwar nicht im üblichen Sinn aber wenn ich bei normaler Fahrt inkl. SAG den Lockout rein drücke ist die Gabel zumindest um den weg des SAGs abgesenkt.


----------



## Ponch (19. September 2009)

Wo gibt es denn den Rize Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen?
Gibt es ansonsten bei bestimmten Shops derzeit super Preise für Auslaufmodelle?


----------



## Deleted 68079 (19. September 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn von einer 36 Fox Talas RLC halten??? Nur mal so als Überlegung???
> 
> Würde sich da was am Fahrverhalten ändern??? Weil wenn das Teil sowieso auf 140 eingestellt wäre dann ist es doch egal?? Und für den Spaß Faktor einfach 160 einstellen???
> 
> Also das Rize mehr und mehr zum Enduro All Mountain umbauen ;-)



Warum solltest Du das tun und was willst Du damit bezwecken??? Das Rize ist für den All Mountain und nicht für den Enduro-Einsatz ausgelegt. Warum willst Du das Bike unnötig schwerer machen? Und warum hast Du nicht gleich ein Moto gekauft?


----------



## schwipschwap (19. September 2009)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn den Rize Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen?
> Gibt es ansonsten bei bestimmten Shops derzeit super Preise für Auslaufmodelle?



Rahmen und -kits gibts bei jedem C'Dale Dealer. 

Obwohl von Cannondale der Internetvertrieb nicht gerne gesehe ist (dachte ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben ...) stoße ich immer wieder auf Auslaufmodelle oder Angebote von chainreactioncycles. Hab keine Erfahrung mit dem Shop und ich empfehle ohne Einschränkung (insbesondere meinen  ) Cannondale-Händler!


----------



## Reese23 (19. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Rahmen und -kits gibts bei jedem C'Dale Dealer.
> 
> Obwohl von Cannondale der Internetvertrieb nicht gerne gesehe ist (dachte ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben ...) stoße ich immer wieder auf Auslaufmodelle oder Angebote von chainreactioncycles. Hab keine Erfahrung mit dem Shop und ich empfehle ohne Einschränkung (insbesondere meinen  ) Cannondale-Händler!



Ich schließ mich an... geh zu (d)einem C´Dale Dealer, der wird dir wenn mit Ihm redest einen guten Preis für ein Top-Bike machen. Habe vor wenigen Tagen fürs 2009er Rize 4 Lefty fast 1000  weniger bezahlt als Liste. Dazu gabs ne top Beratung, ausgedehnte Probefahrt und zwei Inspektionen kostenlos dazu... ausserdem das gute Gefühl wenn was kake ist ohne Stress da hin zu können.

So long ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (19. September 2009)

Danke. Wo liegt eigentlich der Listenpreis vom Rize Rahmenset?


----------



## fuzzball (20. September 2009)

es gibt noch eine Alternative zu einer BSA Hülse beim Rize Carbon; von Reset gibt es ein BB30 Innenlager auf BSA Standard, dass ganze wiegt 75gr sieht  aus und man spart sich die Hülse.


----------



## gmk (20. September 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn von einer 36 Fox Talas RLC halten??? Nur mal so als Überlegung???
> 
> Würde sich da was am Fahrverhalten ändern??? Weil wenn das Teil sowieso auf 140 eingestellt wäre dann ist es doch egal?? Und für den Spaß Faktor einfach 160 einstellen???
> 
> Also das Rize mehr und mehr zum Enduro All Mountain umbauen ;-)



ich würds dir nicht empfehlen
hatte eine testweise mit 150mm
bei 100mm(abgesenkt) hatte sie die selbe einbauhöhe wie die fox float 140 rl

das rize war überhaupt nicht mehr tourentauglich



schwipschwap schrieb:


> Rahmen und -kits gibts bei jedem C'Dale Dealer.
> 
> *Obwohl von Cannondale der Internetvertrieb nicht gerne gesehe ist (dachte ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben ...) stoße ich immer wieder auf Auslaufmodelle oder Angebote von chainreactioncycles*. Hab keine Erfahrung mit dem Shop und ich empfehle ohne Einschränkung (insbesondere meinen  ) Cannondale-Händler!



*cannondale bei chainreactioncycles ???*


----------



## Danimal (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Rize sind die Schaltzugaussenhüllen durchgängig verlegt, was ja prinzipiell nicht verkehrt ist. Mich stören dabei trotzdem zwei Dinge:

1. Die Aussenhülle schlockert am Unterrohr ziemlich rum, weil die Strecke zwischen den Anschlägen lang ist

2. Die Aussenhülle bewegt sich innerhalb der Anschläge, wodurch z.B. am Unterrohr die Aussenhülle gelegentlich etwas "Slack" entwickelt. An anderen Stellen, wie am Steuerrohr oder oberhalb der Wippe schlägt die Hülle ständig andere Kurven und ich müsste sehr großflächig abkleben, um Scheuerstellen zu vermeiden.

Klar, jetzt könnte ich mit Klebeband die Züge an einigen Stellen fixieren, aber schön ist das nicht.

Daher will ich Die Aussenhüllen aufteilen und ein Schaltzugset (Nokon Carbon, Gore, Jagwire) mit durchgehendem Liner verlegen (also keine Aussenhülle unterhalb des Unterrohrs und unterhalb des Oberrohrs.

Problem: Ich brauche für die Zuganschläge die passenden Hülsen...

Wo bekomme ich die?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## canno-range (21. September 2009)

Es gibt von Cannondale einen Zuganschlag, mit dem der Zug für den Umwerfer verlegt werden kann. Der passt genau in die Aufnahmen am Rahmen. Damit sollte das möglich sein. 

Hier z.B.


----------



## Danimal (21. September 2009)

Danke, genau die hatte ich auch schon gefunden, war mir nur nicht sicher, ob's die richtigen sind. Dann werde ich von den Teilen mal ein paar ordern...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## mc83 (21. September 2009)

Hatte das selbe Problem: die durchgehende Schaltzughülle für das Schaltwerk wellt sich in Verlegung --> sieht grausig aus.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mit vier Hülsen aus Kunststoff gedreht, das Gewicht liegt bei 0,8gr / Hülse.
Für den Umwerfer habe ich die durchgehende Hülle so belassen, wie es original sein sollte --> wellt sich dort nicht.

Ich warte nur noch auf die BSA Hülse und dann kann ich das Bike komplettieren 

Hab da eine Frage zur Gabeleinbaulänge:
Habe eine Fox Talas 32 100 - 140mm mit dem hohen Steuersatzdeckel unten verbaut. Komme so bei 140mm auf die max. zugelassene Einbauhöhe der Gabel vom Rahmen. Welche Einbauhöhe hat den eine passende Lefty?
Macht sich das negativ bemerkbar?

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Vorlauf einer Lefty ist (Mitte Steuerrohr bis Achsmitte Laufrad).

Danke


----------



## gmk (21. September 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem: die durchgehende Schaltzughülle für das Schaltwerk wellt sich in Verlegung --> sieht grausig aus.
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mit vier Hülsen aus Kunststoff gedreht, das Gewicht liegt bei 0,8gr / Hülse.
> Für den Umwerfer habe ich die durchgehende Hülle so belassen, wie es original sein sollte --> wellt sich dort nicht.
> 
> ...



meinst du den gabelkonus?
die einbaulänge wird von achse bis oberkante krone gemessen !
die talas hat bei 140mm ~520mm einbaulänge - wo kommt die differenz her?


----------



## mc83 (21. September 2009)

Hallo, ja die Einbaulänge wird so gemessen, weiß ich.
Ich meine nicht den Steuersatzkonus sondern von der Steuersatzreduzierung dei untere Reduziereung. Hier gibt es zwei, eine hohe (denke +10mm) und eine, die nicht aufbaut (also ±0mm). Habe eine Einbaulänge (mit hoher Reduzierung) von ca. 530mm --> was hat die Lefty?

Weitere Frage: Vorlauf Lefty?

Grund: ist das Rad mit der Lefty wendiger bzw. anderes Fahrverhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (22. September 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ja die Einbaulänge wird so gemessen, weiß ich.
> Ich meine nicht den Steuersatzkonus sondern von der Steuersatzreduzierung dei untere Reduziereung. Hier gibt es zwei, eine hohe (denke +10mm) und eine, die nicht aufbaut (also ±0mm). Habe eine Einbaulänge (mit hoher Reduzierung) von ca. 530mm --> was hat die Lefty?
> 
> Weitere Frage: Vorlauf Lefty?
> ...



könntest du mal ein bild posten !

vorlauf sollte kein problem sein, sonst würde cannondale ja die bikes nicht mit normaler und lefty gabel anbieten
radstand wird hald länger *und dadurch sicher nicht wendiger*


----------



## Reese23 (25. September 2009)

Geilo . ein Kollege hat heute nach dem biken festgestellt das an meinem Fabrikneuen Rize der vordere Reifen falschrum aufgezogen ist. Also Fahrtrichtung nach hinten statt vorne... da hat wohl einer gepennt beim aufziehen.


----------



## Reese23 (25. September 2009)

Thema: Unterseite der Kettenstrebe vor Kettenschlägen schützen

Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Kette an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe ziemlich in der Nähe des Kettenblatts stark anschlägt... hat einer einen Tipp was man da machen könnte. Die Schutzdinger reichen ja nicht bis dahin, genügend Platz wär allerdings auch nicht zwischen Strebe und Kettenblätter.

Gruss


----------



## Danimal (25. September 2009)

Hey Reese,

Vorderreifen werden in den meisten Fällen andersrum aufgezogen. Darum sind auf vielen Reifen, z.B. bei Schwalbe, Pfeile für Vorderrad- und Hinterradmontage aufgedruckt.

Nimm einen alten Schlauch, schneide ein Stück in Kettenstrebenlänge aus und schlitz es auf. Leg es um die Kettenstrebe und wickel Faserklebeband drum... fertig. Einen besseren Kettenstrebenschutz bekommt man kaum hin!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Reese23 (25. September 2009)

Gute Idee, danke Dan.

PS: Der Lefty fehlte es übrigens an Luft. Nachdem der Luftdruck richtig eingestellt war will ich sie nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## gmk (25. September 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Thema: Unterseite der Kettenstrebe vor Kettenschlägen schützen
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Kette an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe ziemlich in der Nähe des Kettenblatts stark anschlägt... hat einer einen Tipp was man da machen könnte. Die Schutzdinger reichen ja nicht bis dahin, genügend Platz wär allerdings auch nicht zwischen Strebe und Kettenblätter.
> 
> Gruss



ich verwende einfach einen alten schlauch
ab ca. 3cm vor der massiven schweißnaht (mittl. kettenblatt) bis zum ende der kettenstrebe ... rundherumgewickelt (!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (27. September 2009)

Da mein neues Rz140 jetzt ein paar hundert Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat, hier nochmal ein paar Anmerkungen.
Vorneweg: Ich bin immer noch begeistert! Geile Karre!

Trotzdem bin ich etwas von der Endkontrolle bei Cannondale enttäuscht:

1. Die Vorderradnabe hatte Spiel, musste ich mit Shims korrigieren, die Cannondale löblicherweise innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Händler schickte. Ist jetzt in Orndung, hätte aber schon ab Werk in Ordnung sein können.

2. Die XTR-Schaltung hinten hatte trotz optimaler Einstellung gelegentlich Probleme, die Kette vom 5. aufs 4. Ritzel zu bewegen. Gestern habe ich mal ganz genau nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass die Schlauberger zwei 15er Ritzel montiert haben! Ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, der auch nicht hätte sein müssen! Auf sowas achtet man (jaja, ich) doch auch nicht beim Kaufen, oder?

3. Die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen waren viel zu lang. Klar, hier kann man sich über Sinn und Unsinn streiten. Ich fände es jedenfalls besser, wenn bei einem neuen Rad die Strippen ordentlich verlegt sind. Vermutlich baut Cannondale Reserven für die Leute ein, die eine längere Vorbau-SI-Einheit montieren wollen. Nachdem die Strippen ordentlich gekürzt sind, liegen sie auch viel besser am Unterrohr an. Ich bin erstmal bei den durchgehenden Aussenhüllen geblieben.

4. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Oberrohr zwei kleine Beulen sind, im Carbon! Etwa zwei Zentimeter vor der Stelle, wo das Carbonrohr in die Alu-Muffe des Sitzrohrs übergeht (die Stelle kann man ganz gut durch den Lack erkennen). Ich mache mir an der Stelle keine Sorgen bzgl. Haltbarkeit, aber sowas sollte bei der Qualitätskontrolle eigentlich rausfliegen. Ich werde meinen Händler mal fragen, ob er sowas normal findet. Und nein, da der Bock noch nicht viel bewegt worden ist und erst recht keine Stürze gesehen hat, können die Beulen nicht nachträglich entstanden sein. Sind mir nur vorher nicht aufgefallen.

Habt ihr auch solche Unregelmässigkeiten im Rahmen?

Die Fahreigenschaften finde ich nach wie vor einzigartig. Ich fahre die Gabel jetzt mit 4 Klicks Compression Damping und einem sehr niedrigen Lockout-Blow-Off. Optimal für die Forstautobahnanreise zum Trail. Auf dem Stück fahre ich auch Pedalplattform auf Stufe 2. Im Trail mache ich alles auf, also Lockout der Gabel raus und Dämpfer auf. Die Karre saugt sich richtig am Boden fest, Bremsstempeln ist zwar vorhanden, aber sehr dezent.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DragonStyler (27. September 2009)

Ich denke mal die meisten Sachen die du genannt hast also die Sache mit den Shims, die Ritzel, Bremsleitungen haben nichts mit der Fertigung/ Endkontrolle bei Cannondale zu tun sondern wie gut dein Händler/Mechaniker gearbeitet hat, denn das Rad kommt ja nicht zusammengebaut zum Händler (wäre mir zumindest neu). 
Mit den Beulen kan ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich einen Alurahmen habe.


----------



## s´Mattl (27. September 2009)

Ich kann DragonStyler bezüglich der montage-zustands nur beipflichten, denn hier liegt es tatsächlich an der sorgfälltigkeit des händlers/mechanikers. dass ein ritzel mit gleicher zahnzahl verbaut wurde, ist kurios. ggf. wurde dies aber bereits bei shimano vergeigt. dem händler/mechaniker hätte dies aber bei einstellung der schaltung/endkontrolle sehen und korrigieren können. außen hui, innen...
Danimal, ich hoffe, dass du in kürze ungetrübt biken kannst.


----------



## Danimal (27. September 2009)

Hehe, ungetrübt biken tue ich eigentlich immer, keine Sorge ;-)

Ich war ja selbst dabei, als der Bock aus dem original Cannondale-Karton gezogen wurde. Da ist nur noch Endmontage fällig, also Lenker dran, Vorderrad rein. Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dann zuerst erstmal alle Strippen auseinanderzureissen, Kassette abzuziehen und Nabenlager auszupressen, oder?
Klar, das hätte mein Händler alles direkt vor Ort machen können, teilweise sind die Punkte aber wirklich erst beim Gebrauch und bei Tageslicht aufgefallen.
Auf meinen Händler lasse ich da nix kommen, das passt schon.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## s´Mattl (27. September 2009)

@Danimal
 okidoky, ich war nicht dabei, als meine mühle montiert worden war. aber bspw. züge waren von den radien her okay verlegt. was ich machen musste, war das set-up des dämpfers und der gabel. anstatt in die anleitung zu gucken, nutzte ich die mir von manitou bekannten drücke von meiner anderen möhre. wenn man keinen durchschlag mit reifenabtrieb am sattelrohr haben will, sollte man doch mal ein blick in fox´ literatur werfen  

dann mal allzeit gute fahrt!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (27. September 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Da mein neues Rz140 jetzt ein paar hundert Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat, hier nochmal ein paar Anmerkungen.
> Vorneweg: Ich bin immer noch begeistert! Geile Karre!
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich etwas von der Endkontrolle bei Cannondale enttäuscht:
> ...



Alles Gründe, warum ich kein CD mehr fahre.


----------



## gmk (27. September 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hehe, ungetrübt biken tue ich eigentlich immer, keine Sorge ;-)
> 
> Ich war ja selbst dabei, als der Bock aus dem original Cannondale-Karton gezogen wurde. Da ist nur noch Endmontage fällig, also Lenker dran, Vorderrad rein. Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dann zuerst erstmal alle Strippen auseinanderzureissen, Kassette abzuziehen und Nabenlager auszupressen, oder?
> Klar, das hätte mein Händler alles direkt vor Ort machen können, teilweise sind die Punkte aber wirklich erst beim Gebrauch und bei Tageslicht aufgefallen.
> ...



kann dir nur beipflichten
um den batzen geld teilweise unnötige selbstschraubereianteil
-bremsleitung kürzen
-kette kürzen

sonst gibts bis jetzt außer knarzendem hauptschwingenlager - dagegen hilft nur zerlegen und ordentlich fettpackung,
keine macken oder probleme

 *lang lebe mein rize mit 57mm hub...* 

übrigens hat das rz one40 nur 140mm weil cannondale jetzt wirklich 57mm hub dämpfer (der rp2 von 2008/09 hat zwar optisch 57mm hub aber in wirklichkeit nur 50mm hub)verbaut und die druckstufe angepasst hat(in zusammenarbeit mit fox und rockshox)

nabenspiel hat meine hope proII (gabelwechsel auf pike air u-turn), bekanntes problem bei hope, das hoffentlich auf garantie repariert wird ...


----------



## Danimal (28. September 2009)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Alles Gründe, warum ich kein CD mehr fahre.



Dann hast Du den Satz mit den Fahreigenschaften überlesen, denn deswegen fahre ich z.B. kein Genius!


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

Hi,
kann mir einer der Lefty Carbon Max Eigner den Gefallen tun und mal kurz nachmessen wieviel mm zwischen den beiden Gabelbrücken liegt oder/wie lang das Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz ist.
Danke


----------



## dkc-live (30. September 2009)

cannondale standart. die lange version ist eben länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin Heute das erste mal mit meinem Rize Carbon gefahren - Bilder stelle ich noch rein.

Hab da noch drei allgemeine Fragen:
1. Braucht man für das Replacement oder eines Garantiefalles die Rechnung oder die Garantiekarte?
2. Für was ist die Garantiekarte?
3. Was kann man dem Carbonrahmen abverlangen?

Heute bin ich einem Wanderweg runtergefaren. Im Bereich des Steuerlagers hatte es einen deutlich hörbaren Knaks gemacht. Ich bin da über Baumstammstiegen gefahren.

Werde - wenn ich das Rad gereinigt habe - mal den Rahmen auf Risse kontrollieren.

Was verlangt Ihr euer Rize ab?

Gruß


----------



## redeemer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich verlange meinem Rize wirklich alles ab kann man sagen. Hab allerdings ein Rize 4, also Alu. 
Bin vor einer Woche in Saalbach-Hinterglemm gewesen zum mountainbiken. Es war herrlich. Super Landschaft, super Trails, super Leute.

Und jetzt zum Bike:

Ich hab mit dem Rize 1100 Höhenmeter am Stück  abgerissen (von Jausern aus den Schattberg hoch zur Westgipfelhütte) Soviel zum Thema Kletterfähigkeit und dem ganzen Hype um absenkbare Gabeln... da lach ich drüber...

Wir sind die brutalsten Wurzeltrails gefahren und es hat einfach Spass gemacht. Das Fahrwerk arbeitet super.

Zur Krönung sind wir 5 Mal den sog. "Hangman" in Leogang runtergefahren. Was meinste wie die ganzen Downhill-Freaks geguckt haben denn der Hangman ist defnitiv was für die 200mm Klasse. ********gal, ich bin mit meinem Rize da runter gefahren und es war einfach nur geil. Und wir waren wirklich nicht langsam. Die Karre hält also definitiv was aus.... ein Allmountain eben.


----------



## Reese23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich prügel mein Rize 4 (alu) auch überall runter... das ganze ist zwar beschränkt möglich wegen der 130 mm Federweg aber geht dennoch einwandfrei.

Ich kann mich mit den Carbon-Rahmen bei solchem Gelände wie ich es mit dem Rize 4 fahre einfach nicht anfreunden... hätte immer Schi$$ das die Kiste gleich auseinander fällt. Ich bleib da lieber bei Alu.


----------



## mc83 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine Talas 100 bis 140mm und möchte die Absenkmöglichkeit nicht missen. So sind die Geschmäcker .

Was fahrend die Carbon Rize Besitzer?


----------



## redeemer (5. Oktober 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Talas 100 bis 140mm und möchte die Absenkmöglichkeit nicht missen. So sind die Geschmäcker .



Ja gut, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würd ich die Absenkbarkeit durchaus nutzen, klar. Wollte damit nur deutlich machen, dass man es auch ohne Probleme ohne Talas schaffen kann. Der ganze Hype nervt nämlich schon ein bisschen. Es klingt nämlich oft so also ob man ohne Absenkbarkeit am besten gleich vom Fahrrad steigt sobald ein kleiner Hügel kommt....


----------



## gmk (5. Oktober 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Bin Heute das erste mal mit meinem Rize Carbon gefahren - Bilder stelle ich noch rein.
> 
> Hab da noch drei allgemeine Fragen:
> 1. Braucht man für das Replacement oder eines Garantiefalles die Rechnung oder die Garantiekarte?
> ...



du brauchst die garantiekarte, die rechnung als nachweis dass du erstbesitzer bist (oder staht das auch in der gk)

vielleicht das spiel des steuerlagers einstellen und/oder mehr fett rein 

dem rahmen kannst du viel abverlangen
bei carbon ist hald das problem, wenn sich carbon mit einem fels blöd trifft , dann hast du anstatt einer beule einen riss und dann wars der rahmen


----------



## mc83 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das mit einem Stein ist klar.
Hab meinen Rahmen an den empfindlichen Stellen mit zwei Lagen 0,5mm Steinschutzfolie von 3T abgeklebt. Kleine Schläge werden somit minimiert.

zum Knacken kam es bei einer steilen "Treppe" welche mit Holzquerbalcken gemacht wurde. Die Querbalken waren deutlich höher als die "Stufe". Da blieb quasi das Vorderrad hängen und drückte die Gabel in Richtung Unterrohr.
Somit wurde Das Steuerrohr nach hinten gedrückt.

Ich hoffe, es kann sich jeder was darunter vorstellen.

Zur Absenkbaren Gabel:
Mit dem Rize kann man mit 140mm FW gut Bergauffahren, mit 100mm ist es jedoch agiler m.M..


----------



## Calli Potter (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auch das Rize 4 nun schon seid über einem jahr und ich mache mit der Kiste wirklich alles ;-) es ist ja halt ein Bike für den Wald und alles was man da so findet kann man ja auch mit dem Bike benutzen!!

Habe bei mir die Fox drin und das Fahrwerk macht auch bei mir einen guten Eindruck!! Rize fahren ist einfach nur P O R N O !!!! 

Waren jetzt am WE auch in Dabo (Frankreich-Vogesen) gewesen und damit bin ich alles hoch und runter gekommen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68079 (5. Oktober 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch das Rize 4 nun schon seid über einem jahr und ich mache mit der Kiste wirklich alles ;-) es ist ja halt ein Bike für den Wald und alles was man da so findet kann man ja auch mit dem Bike benutzen!!
> 
> Habe bei mir die Fox drin und das Fahrwerk macht auch bei mir einen guten Eindruck!! Rize fahren ist einfach nur P O R N O !!!!
> 
> Waren jetzt am WE auch in Dabo (Frankreich-Vogesen) gewesen und damit bin ich alles hoch und runter gekommen ;-)



Aaaaaaaaach sooooooo!  Rize fahren ist also Porno! Na dann .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin das jetzt nicht selber aber ein Kollege von mir  Und der ist schon 50+ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-e07zD-ac0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - MVI 1348[/ame]


----------



## gmk (6. Oktober 2009)

echt fett!


----------



## mc83 (7. Oktober 2009)

Endlich habe ich ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Geändert wird noch die Kurbel, die Schaltzüge und der Vorbau.
Mit diesem LRS und ohne Satteltasche wiegt das Bike 12,1kg.
Mit dem leichten Laufrad kommt ich deutlich unter 12kg (DT4.2, Super Comp, Alu Nippel, Twister SuperSonic).

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf die Sattelstütze drücke und der Dämpfer komprimiert, gibt es ein Knacksgeräusch im Rahmen im Bereich der genieteten Dämpferaufnahme (die bei den alten Rahmen abgerissen ist).
Ich hoffe, dass meine nicht abreißt!


----------



## canno-range (7. Oktober 2009)

Kommst Du mit der Sitzposition so klar?

Der Sattel steht für ne ungekröpfte Stütze recht weit vorne und der Vorbau kommt mir doch ziemlich lang vor. Sieht eher nach Rennposition aus. Passt dazu die 140er Gabel?

Das Knacken genau zu lokalisieren ist nahezu unmöglich. Wenn da an der Dämpferaufnahme wirklich irgendwas knackt, sollte man Risse im Lack sehen können. Ich würde eher auf die Verschraubung tippen, wenn das Geräusch nicht sogar irgendwo ganz anders entsteht, beispielsweise an der Sattelaufnahme.


----------



## redeemer (7. Oktober 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf die Sattelstütze drücke und der Dämpfer komprimiert, gibt es ein Knacksgeräusch im Rahmen im Bereich der genieteten Dämpferaufnahme (die bei den alten Rahmen abgerissen ist).
> Ich hoffe, dass meine nicht abreißt!



Hey!! Das mit dem Knacken würd ich mal genau untersuchen lassen. Es gab doch hier mal die Diskussion über ein paar Rize Modelle dessen Dämpferkinematik falsch aufgebaut war. Da war doch die Rede von irgendeinem Lagerspiel. Ein Lager, welches außerhalb der Toleranz war. Hier gabs ne lange Diskussion darüber, ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo. Jedenfalls war dieses Knackgeräusch ein Hauptindiz für eben diesen Fehler. So watch out!!


----------



## mc83 (7. Oktober 2009)

Zur Stütze bzw. Sattel: der Sattel ist mittig Skala montiert. Es sieht so aus, als ob der weit vorne währe - stimmt (SLR TT).
Der Vorbau ist 105mm lang.
Die Geo ist super --> mag es doch recht sportlich, fürs Abfahren schiebe ich die Stütze immer weit ein.

Die 140er Talas ist auch fein, da diese ja zum Bergfahren bzw. natürlich auch in der Ebene abzusenken ist. Bräuchte man eigentlich nicht, aber ist auch kein Nachteil.
Im Übrigen ist die Einbaulänge innerhalb der von Cannondale angegebenen Gabellänge und somit denke ich, dass es mit einer Lefty auch nicht anders aussehen würde.

Zum Rahmen: das mit der Dämpferaufnahme weiß ich, sind aber die ohne Nieten in der Befestigung (wenn ich richtig liege).
Das Geräusch kommt zu 90% von da weil ich das gut höre wenn ich das Ohr dran halte --> ist jedoch nicht immer der Fall dass es knackst.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xela.p (8. Oktober 2009)

So habe gestern mein Rize 5 oneforty abgeholt und muß sagen ich bin echt begeistert. Gewicht mit Time atac xe und ergon Griffe 12,5 kg.
Die Gabel ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten Jekyll mit Lefty Max echt der Hammer! Das Ding mit Opi Vorbau und Opi Achsaufnahme und aus einem Guß ist sowas von Steif echt fett! Der Monarch 3.3 ist au gut einzustellen und die drei Stufen find ich mehr als ausreichend. Ansprechverhalten in offener Stufe sehr gut. Avid Elixir sind im Vergleich zu meinen alten 160 er Louise ein Traum. Bin jetzt aber erst mal nur ein paar lockere Trails gefahren, also weiteres werde ich noch berichten. 
habe nur 1,5 cm mehr Überhöhung (Sattel-Lenker) als bei meinem Jekyll. Bin ich aber wohl durch OPI-Vorbau gebunden (ist bei mir wichtig da altes Kreuzleiden!) -> mal Schauen wie es auf Dauer klappt.


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Farbe ist einfach nur der Hit!!! Schade das es die nur als Carbon gab bzw ich mir das zu der Zeit leider nicht geholt habe!!


----------



## gmk (8. Oktober 2009)

xela p.
*fesches* bike! 
find die lackierung sogar besser als meine 
nur bilder in freier wildbahn und bei besserem licht wären toll


----------



## xela.p (8. Oktober 2009)

Thx - Bilder kommen noch, hab die nur schnell im Laden gemacht ;-)


----------



## redeemer (9. Oktober 2009)

Ah, das "alte" Rize 4 sieht auch noch gut aus, oder? 
Hier ein Urlaubsbild von mir. (Österreich, Saalbach, Sep2009)


----------



## Steam (9. Oktober 2009)

xela.p schönes Rad  viel Spaß sollst du haben !! 
Gruß Steam


----------



## xela.p (10. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank Steam 
So hab jetzt Bilder bei Licht gemacht! Müßt euch mal die Gabel genau ansehen, die ist nicht mehr Rund, sondern leicht eckig, ich denke zur Gewichtseinsparung!
Soweit ist jetzt alles fertig ,am Rahmen alle Scheuerstellen abgeklebt, nur das Vorderradbremskabel muß noch gekürzt werden, denke die haben das einfach wie es ab Werk kam drangebaut.


----------



## erbchen (10. Oktober 2009)

redeemer schrieb:


> Ah, das "alte" Rize 4 sieht auch noch gut aus, oder?
> Hier ein Urlaubsbild von mir. (Österreich, Saalbach, Sep2009)



Nicht nur das Rad ist fesch auch die Arbeitskleidung passt gut...

Ich besitze das Rize 3 Carbon 08 in weiß, meine Arbeitskleidung ist aber rot/schwarz. Dazu hab ich nur leider kein Bild...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## brösmeli (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ich bin an einem Cannondale Rz One40 interessiert. Habe die Geometriedaten studiert, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob ich ein M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, welcher Rahmen geeigneter ist?
Meine Schritthöhe: 84 cm, Körpergrösse 177 cm
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## dkc-live (11. Oktober 2009)

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xela.p (11. Oktober 2009)

Hmm das ist relativ knapp, also ich bin 1,84 und habe L, hatte dass Jekyll davor auch in L und kam mit meinen Abmessdaten auf eine ähnliche Sitzposition. Habe auch Schrittlänge 84 cm. Ich denke aber dass du dann mit dem Abstand Sattelspitze - Lenker Probleme bekommen könntest, habe hier ca. 54,5 cm . Aber da du kleiner bist wird das alles veilleicht zu gestreckt, vor allem hab ich den Sattel relativ weit vorne stehen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zu M tendieren, aber vorher auf jeden Fall beide Modelle im Laden testen mit deiner eingestellten Sitzposition!
Gruß Alex


----------



## canno-range (12. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin an einem Cannondale Rz One40 interessiert. Habe die Geometriedaten studiert, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob ich ein M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, welcher Rahmen geeigneter ist?
> Meine Schritthöhe: 84 cm, Körpergrösse 177 cm
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



L ist auf jeden Fall zu groß. Ich würde bei der Größe eher zwischen S und M schwanken.



xela.p schrieb:


> So hab jetzt Bilder bei Licht gemacht! Müßt euch mal die Gabel genau ansehen, die ist nicht mehr Rund, sondern leicht eckig, ich denke zur Gewichtseinsparung!
> Soweit ist jetzt alles fertig ,am Rahmen alle Scheuerstellen abgeklebt, nur das Vorderradbremskabel muß noch gekürzt werden, denke die haben das einfach wie es ab Werk kam drangebaut.



Schönes Rad, aber die Ergon-Griffe mit den Hörnchen gehen ja mal gar nicht zum Riserlenker. Das verschandelt das ganze Bike. Meiner Meinung nach sind Hörnchen bei solchen Lenkerbreiten eh nicht mahr vernünftig zu nutzen. Da kann man sie auch weglassen.


----------



## xela.p (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm mag sein das das nicht so elegant aussieht, aber ohne die Dinger bekomm ich Handgelenksprobleme! Anfangs dachte ich au das es komisch aussieht, schon bei meinem Jekyll, aber inzwischen gefällts mir.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2009)

redeemer schrieb:


> Ah, das "alte" Rize 4 sieht auch noch gut aus, oder?
> Hier ein Urlaubsbild von mir. (Österreich, Saalbach, Sep2009)



Hab glaube dein Bike vor paar Tagen hier im Ort vor ner Eisdiele stehen sehen... 

hab das selbe Bike nur mit Lefty und dachte schon an Diebstahl bevor ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt hab...

Zufälle gibts.


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Rize One20 und One40 Rahmen (abgesehen von der Dämpferlänge)?
Oder wäre es evtl. möglich durch einbau eines anderen Dämpfers ein Rize One20 später mal zum one40 zu machen? Die Lefty Ultra Alloy und Lefty Max unterscheiden sich im Gewicht zudem auch nicht. Die könnte man evtl. also auch traveln, oder?

Meint ihr zudem das ein Rize in S für meine nur 160cm große Freundin ausreichend klein ist? 
Sie steht vor der Wahl Lapierre Zesty 514L und Rize one20 oder one40. Wobei ihr das one20 1 optisch am besten gefällt.
Evtl, kommt auch noch ein Cube Stereo in Frage.


----------



## Danimal (12. Oktober 2009)

Das One20 ist ein komplett anderer Rahmen. Schau Dir mal die Geometriedaten an.
Da alle Tester einhellig der Meinung sind, dass sich das One20 eher nach viel mehr Federweg anfühlt, sollte Deine Freundin das Teil erstmal ausprobieren... vielleicht braucht man dann gar nicht noch mehr Federweg!

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## canno-range (12. Oktober 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das One20 ist ein komplett anderer Rahmen. Schau Dir mal die Geometriedaten an.



Das glaube ich aber nun nicht. Wenn ich mir die Geometriedaten ansehe, stelle ich fest, dass die Sitzrohrlängen gleich sind und sich die Oberrohrlängen (nicht die horizontale Länge) um 1 - 2 mm abhängig von der Rahmengröße unterscheiden. 

Die unterschiedlichen Winkel für Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr ergeben sich aus dem veränderten Federweg der Lefty. Ich würde behaupten, die Hauptrahmen von RZ one 20 und RZ one 40 sind gleich. Unterschiede wird es, wenn überhaupt, bei der Dämpferwippe geben, eventuell sogar nur beim Dämpferhub.


----------



## stgr (12. Oktober 2009)

@danimal

sorry komische frage, aber sind bei den 2010 crossmax st die dekors aufgeklebt oder auf die felge gedruckt? mit anderen worten, lassen sie sich entfernen oder nicht?

besten dank


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Wo wurde das One20 denn bereits getestet? Und es soll sich wirklich nach mehr Federweg anfühlen? Das wäre super. Denn das könnte ihr dann sicherlich reichen. 
Problematisch ist das es das Rad in Größe S kaum zum testen geben wird. Die meisten Händler führen da immer meist M oder gar L.
Bei welchem Händler bekommt man so ein Rize one20 denn zu besonders guten Konditionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (12. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin an einem Cannondale Rz One40 interessiert. Habe die Geometriedaten studiert, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob ich ein M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, welcher Rahmen geeigneter ist?
> Meine Schritthöhe: 84 cm, Körpergrösse 177 cm
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Hi

ich besitze ein Rize 08 in L. Größe 179cm und Schrittlänge 87,5cm.

Ich denke dir hilft nur Probefahren ums wirklich raus zu finden. 

Gruß D


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin an einem Cannondale Rz One40 interessiert. Habe die Geometriedaten studiert, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob ich ein M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, welcher Rahmen geeigneter ist?
> Meine Schritthöhe: 84 cm, Körpergrösse 177 cm
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.




Mit 177cm denkst du wirklich ernsthaft über ein L nach? Das L erscheint sogar mir mit 184cm als zu groß. Für dich kommt mit Sicherheit das M in Frage.


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Achja, kann jemand von euch berichten was über das one20 in der aktuellen/letzten Bike geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Danimal (12. Oktober 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Winkel für Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr ergeben sich aus dem veränderten Federweg der Lefty. Ich würde behaupten, die Hauptrahmen von RZ one 20 und RZ one 40 sind gleich. Unterschiede wird es, wenn überhaupt, bei der Dämpferwippe geben, eventuell sogar nur beim Dämpferhub.


Die Rahmen sind sich sicherlich ähnlich, jedoch habe ich ein One20 live gesehen und es sah in den Details irgendwie anders aus, vor allem im Steuerrohrbereich. Kann das mal jemand verifizieren?

Later,
Dan


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind sich sicherlich ähnlich, jedoch habe ich ein One20 live gesehen und es sah in den Details irgendwie anders aus, vor allem im Steuerrohrbereich. Kann das mal jemand verifizieren?
> 
> Later,
> Dan



Schwer vorstellbar. Was anders ist, ist der Umlenkhebel für den Dämpfer. Das sieht man auf den Produktfotos.
Evtl. hast du ein Carbon Rize mit einem Alu Rize verglichen?


----------



## redeemer (13. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin an einem Cannondale Rz One40 interessiert. Habe die Geometriedaten studiert, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob ich ein M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, welcher Rahmen geeigneter ist?
> Meine Schritthöhe: 84 cm, Körpergrösse 177 cm
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Nimm auf jeden Fall das M. Ich bin beide Probegefahren. 
Das L kam mir vor wie ein langes unbewegliches Schlachtschiff, kein Scherz. Und ich bin 1,80m. Für Dich ist ein L also zu groß finde ich.
Es sei denn Du stehst auf eine gestrecktere Sitzposition und mehr Laufruhe. Dann nimm ein L. Und im Notfall mit nem kürzeren Vorbau. Hatte man mir genauso vorgeschlagen. 

Hab aber dann das M genommen da es viel wendiger und direkter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch eins in M und wenn das alles richtig eingestellt ist geht richtig die Post ab. Bin auch 180cm groß, Schrittlänge weis ich jetzt nicht aber meins ist schon verdammt hoch !!!

Das L ist einfach ein zu langes Flaggschiff und dann halt eben nicht so wendig beim Trail Surfen


----------



## brösmeli (13. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps bezüglich Rahmengrösse. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen M-Rahmen bestellen (Rz One40 frameset carbon) und ihn selber aufbauen.
Bei 84 cm Schrittlänge habe ich dann einen Tretlager-Sattel Abstand von 74 cm. Wie lange muss dann eine Sattelstütze mindestens sein, wenn ich den M-Rahmen nehme? Ist da eine 35 cm lange Sattelstütze, wie sie üblich in den Komplettbikes verbaut ist, genügend lang? Wer hat bei M-Rahmen längere Sattelstützen einbauen müssen?


----------



## redeemer (14. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps bezüglich Rahmengrösse. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen M-Rahmen bestellen (Rz One40 frameset carbon) und ihn selber aufbauen.
> Bei 84 cm Schrittlänge habe ich dann einen Tretlager-Sattel Abstand von 74 cm. Wie lange muss dann eine Sattelstütze mindestens sein, wenn ich den M-Rahmen nehme? Ist da eine 35 cm lange Sattelstütze, wie sie üblich in den Komplettbikes verbaut ist, genügend lang? Wer hat bei M-Rahmen längere Sattelstützen einbauen müssen?



Ich nicht, und wie gesagt: ich bin 180cm groß.


----------



## Paolo (14. Oktober 2009)

Was sollst du für das Frameset bezahlen?


----------



## brösmeli (15. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Was sollst du für das Frameset bezahlen?



Es kostet 3300 Euro. Weiss jemand einen Händler, der besonders günstig ist? Wenn möglich in der Nähe zur Schweizer Grenze.


----------



## Paolo (15. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Es kostet 3300 Euro. Weiss jemand einen Händler, der besonders günstig ist? Wenn möglich in der Nähe zur Schweizer Grenze.



Kauf dir lieber ein komplettes Rad. Da kommst du bei Cannondale deutlich besser bei weg meine ich.


----------



## xela.p (15. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal im Bunny-Hopp Shop in Bruchsal (Kreis Karlsruhe) nach, der hat immer gute Preise. Tel. 07251/87654


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Habe auch eins in M und wenn das alles richtig eingestellt ist geht richtig die Post ab. Bin auch 180cm groß, Schrittlänge weis ich jetzt nicht aber meins ist schon verdammt hoch !!!
> 
> Das L ist einfach ein zu langes Flaggschiff und dann halt eben nicht so wendig beim Trail Surfen



Ich bin 1,81 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Damit war das Rize in Rahmengröße L genau richtig für mich. Von einem zu "langen Schlachtschiff" kann also überhaupt keine Rede sein. Auch die Aussage zur fehlenden Wendigkeit auf Trails kann ich keinesfalls bestätigen. Finde ich schon seltsam: Du kennst zwar Deine eigene (!) Schrittlänge nicht, gibst aber hier Empfehlungen zur richtigen Rahmengröße ab. Die Meinungen gehen hier also sehr auseinander, was die richtige Rahmenhöhe betrifft. Dem Anfragenden kann man also nur raten, wenn möglich beide Rahmengrößen ausgiebig zu testen. Alles andere ist meiner Ansicht nach Kappes (wie man hier im Rheinland so schön sagt)!


----------



## fuzzball (15. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber ein komplettes Rad. Da kommst du bei Cannondale deutlich besser bei weg meine ich.



also nicht beim RZ ONE40, da man bis aufs Carbon 1 nicht dieselbe Gabel (Max Carbon PBR) bekommt und die FSA Kurbeln gegen die anständige Hollogram SL tauschen muss; am ende kommt man billiger und leichter davon, wenn ich mir den OVP von 7999.-  fürs RZ ONE40 Carbon 1 anschaue.Anders bei den Alu Versionen.


----------



## Paolo (15. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> also nicht beim RZ ONE40, da man bis aufs Carbon 1 nicht dieselbe Gabel (Max Carbon PBR) bekommt und die FSA Kurbeln gegen die anständige Hollogram SL tauschen muss; am ende kommt man billiger und leichter davon, wenn ich mir den OVP von 7999.-  fürs RZ ONE40 Carbon 1 anschaue.Anders bei den Alu Versionen.



Was kostet die Lefty Carbon Gabel denn einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (15. Oktober 2009)

die 130mm Carbon PBR hat zwischen 1100.- und 1500.- gekostet, denke die 140mm Version wird nicht billiger.


----------



## cassn (16. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand zu dieser Tabelle die zugehörigen Farbcodes?​



*Titanfeder-Kits*​                  130 mm
WEICH         KH032/
STANDARD    KH033/
HART           KH034/
EXTRAHART  KH035/
*Stahlfeder-Kits*
                  130 mm
WEICH          KH036/
STANDARD     KH037/
HART            KH038/
EXTRAHART   KH039/​
XXTRA HART  KH040/


----------



## brösmeli (17. Oktober 2009)

Weiss jemand von euch wo man den original Team Helm des Cannondale Factory Teams (MET Veleno) noch kaufen kann?


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Oktober 2009)

Der sieht ja mal echt cool aus ;-) Wird man bestimmt wieder in der Bucht finden


----------



## gmk (18. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch wo man den original Team Helm des Cannondale Factory Teams (MET Veleno) noch kaufen kann?



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ET-Veleno-D-Helm-2008-Topeak-Team::11694.html


----------



## brösmeli (18. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ET-Veleno-D-Helm-2008-Topeak-Team::11694.html



Bei "mailorder" gibt es nur den Topeak-Helm. Ausserdem sind fast alle Modelle ausverkauft!!!


----------



## gmk (18. Oktober 2009)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Bei "mailorder" gibt es nur den Topeak-Helm. Ausserdem sind fast alle Modelle ausverkauft!!!



bitte gerne!
hab ~ 10 minuten mit google gesucht (ist als kl. denkanstoß zu verstehn)


----------



## stgr (22. Oktober 2009)

bin auf der suche nach den rahmen gewichten vom 2010 rz20 und rz40 (carbon und alu)

kann da jemand schon weiterhelfen?

hatte mal jemand sein 2008 rize rahmen mit 130mm auf der waage?

besten dank


----------



## canno-range (22. Oktober 2009)

stgr schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach den rahmen gewichten vom 2010 rz20 und rz40 (carbon und alu)
> 
> kann da jemand schon weiterhelfen?
> 
> ...







Ist ein Rize Carbon in L ohne Dämpfer und ohne Sattelklemme aber mit Schaltauge. Der Dämpfer (Fox RP 23) wiegt 265 Gramm, die Schrauben 35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stgr (22. Oktober 2009)

@canno-range

besten dank für die info. ist ein  guter wert, nicht ultra leicht, aber auch nicht sehr schwer. 

der alu rahmen wird wohl 150gr schwerer sein oder so in der region.

ist der 2010er rz40 wohl der gleiche rahmen wie der rize 09? 
ja ausser 10mm mehr federweg.


----------



## gmk (22. Oktober 2009)

stgr schrieb:


> @canno-range
> 
> besten dank für die info. ist ein  guter wert, nicht ultra leicht, aber auch nicht sehr schwer.
> 
> ...



ist der selbe rahmen
der dämpfer wurde überarbeitet
*hat 2010 wirklich 57mm hub*


----------



## freak13 (23. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ist der selbe rahmen
> der dämpfer wurde überarbeitet
> *hat 2010 wirklich 57mm hub*



Sorry, das ist nicht richtig.
Dämpfer hat 2010 die gleichen 50mm Hub wie 2008 und 2009.


----------



## freak13 (23. Oktober 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Hat jemand zu dieser Tabelle die zugehörigen Farbcodes?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stahltfeder kits gibts nicht. 

KH032 = gruen
KH033 = blau
KH034 = rot
KH035 = schwarz


----------



## JustFlying (23. Oktober 2009)

freak13 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist nicht richtig.
> Dämpfer hat 2010 die gleichen 50mm Hub wie 2008 und 2009.


Hm, verständlich, es wird ja (teilweise) noch der selbe Rp2(3) verbaut. 
In den neuen Modellen wechselt Cannondale den Dämpfer von Modell zu Modell - ist ein Monarch 3.3 "besser" als ein FoxFloat RP2?  

Rz140 5 kommt mit Monarch 3.3
Rz140 4 kommt mit RP 2 
Rz140 3 wieder mit Monarch 3.3 

Auf der HP von FOX ist der RP2 gar nicht mehr gelistet - heißt das es werden 2009er Modelle des RP2 verbaut?


----------



## Boba_Fett (23. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ist der selbe rahmen
> der dämpfer wurde überarbeitet
> *hat 2010 wirklich 57mm hub*


 
laut Cannondale: Rize 140 > 50mm Hub (rearstroke)
                       Rize 120 > 44,5mm Hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> laut Cannondale: Rize 140 > 50mm Hub (rearstroke)
> Rize 120 > 44,5mm Hub



sag´ ich ja ... ??

was ich weiß von einem händler, rz one 40 einbaulänge 200 /57mm
rz on20 190/50mm teilweise am rz one20 angepasst an die rahmengröße ...


*@ freak13:*
*der rp2 (sowie der rp23) von 2008/09 hatte zwar 57mm hub (sichtbar, messbar) aber nutzbar sind nur 50mm,*
probiers aus ... ich habe schön gestaunt

außerdem streift der rahmen wenn du einen dämpfer mit 57mm hub am alten rize (nicht rz one40) verwendest, alles schon probiert ...
"die umlenkhülse" am rahmen für den umwerferschaltzug ist sehr ungünstig hintem am sitzrohr ... platz wäre sonst genug ...


JustFlying schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Auf der HP von FOX ist der RP2 gar nicht mehr gelistet - heißt das es werden 2009er Modelle des RP2 verbaut?


ja
rp23 hat ja jetzt boostvalve


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> sag´ ich ja ... ??
> 
> was ich weiß von einem händler, rz one 40 einbaulänge 200 /57mm
> rz on20 190/50mm teilweise am rz one20 angepasst an die rahmengröße ...
> ...


 
hm,der Händler wird's besser wissen als diejenigen,die bei Cannondale
das Tech Center betreuen...


----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> hm,der Händler wird's besser wissen als diejenigen,die bei Cannondale
> das Tech Center betreuen...



?
ich schrieb doch 200mm einbaulänge *57 mm hub 2010er rz one40 modell*


			
				Boba_Fett schrieb:
			
		

> laut Cannondale: Rize 140* > 50mm Hub* (rearstroke)
> Rize 120 > 44,5mm Hub





			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> rz on20 190/50mm teilweise am rz one20 angepasst an die rahmengröße ...


nicht 50 mm wie beim rize (130mm)2008/09 (2.6x50=130mm vs. 57x2.6=~146mm)
woher glaubst du hab´ ich die info?
cannondale händler von 2 verschiedenen


----------



## Steam (25. Oktober 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ?
> ich schrieb doch 200mm einbaulänge *57 mm hub 2010er rz one40 modell*
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Jungs hab mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt, der hat angeblich bei Cannondale nachgefragt, ist wohl alles gleich... nur ein Marketing "Ding" Federweg liegt beim alten bei rund 139 mm. beim neuen bei 139 mm .... 

ob das stimmt keine Ahnung ...vorstellen könnte ich mir das schon 


Gruß Marko


----------



## Boba_Fett (25. Oktober 2009)

entscheidend ist doch sowieso die Federperformance/Charakteristik/
Kennlinie/Federwegsverlauf etc. und wie gut die Gabel drauf abgestimmt ist usw....
ein Fullsuspension-MTB nur nach dem Federweg zu beurteilen und da um mm zu "feilschen" ist m.M. nach recht überflüssig,ist nur dann wichtig,wenn man mal das Federelement austauschen will...
das gute alte Prophet z.B.hat nominell 140mm,in einigen Tests wurden
auch bis zu 148mm ermittelt...(mit DT HVR sind sogar 165mm drin)
und was sagt uns das?  > schei$$egal!


----------



## gmk (25. Oktober 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> Hi Jungs hab mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt, der hat angeblich bei Cannondale nachgefragt, ist wohl alles gleich... nur ein Marketing "Ding" Federweg liegt beim alten bei rund 139 mm. beim neuen bei 139 mm ....
> 
> ob das stimmt keine Ahnung ...vorstellen könnte ich mir das schon
> 
> ...



ich nehme mal an
das das rize 2008/09 mehr als 130mm hatte (hab´ ja selber eins)
wie es möglich ist ... -> ??
ich probierte auch mehrere dämpfer aus ... der dtswiss gab´mehr federweg frei aber war viel zu degressiv ...

beim bike test vergleichstest - alu vs. carbon modell juli 2009 hattes es teilweise 145mm ...

@ boba fett:

federweg wird sowieso überbewertet ...


----------



## Steam (25. Oktober 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> entscheidend ist doch sowieso die Federperformance/Charakteristik/
> Kennlinie/Federwegsverlauf etc. und wie gut die Gabel drauf abgestimmt ist usw....
> ein Fullsuspension-MTB nur nach dem Federweg zu beurteilen und da um mm zu "feilschen" ist m.M. nach recht überflüssig,ist nur dann wichtig,wenn man mal das Federelement austauschen will...
> das gute alte Prophet z.B.hat nominell 140mm,in einigen Tests wurden
> ...



komisch ist nur das es so viele unterschiedliche "Meinungen" gibt ...
naja egal


----------



## Boba_Fett (25. Oktober 2009)

Steam schrieb:


> komisch ist nur das es so viele unterschiedliche "Meinungen" gibt ...
> naja egal


 
zum Glück haben nicht alle die gleiche Meinung!
sonst hätten sich ja "alle" nicht das Rize gekauft,sondern das Prophet,wie ich...


----------



## Calli Potter (7. November 2009)

Stehen schon Umbaumaßnahmen bevor für Weihnachten bei euch??? Bitte um Infos ;-)


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. November 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Stehen schon Umbaumaßnahmen bevor für Weihnachten bei euch??? Bitte um Infos ;-)


 
JA,aber an einem Rocky Mountain Flow > für Bikeparkeinsatz 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cave (12. November 2009)

hallo,
bin am überlegen mir nen rz one forty zu kaufen,
kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das mit der wipperei am berg
ist ( hinterbau)... bei der probefahrt im flachland war es ganz ok
gruß und dank vorab
ca.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. November 2009)

cave schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin am überlegen mir nen rz one forty zu kaufen,
> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das mit der wipperei am berg
> ist ( hinterbau)... bei der probefahrt im flachland war es ganz ok
> ...



Richtig eingestellt wippt da so gut wie gar nix!


----------



## tommyboy (12. November 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Richtig eingestellt wippt da so gut wie gar nix!



Biste sicher?
Hinterbau wippt immer ein wenig.
Selbst wenn ich es locke, wippt es.
So steif wie die Lefty, ist es sicherlich nicht.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie Du das gemacht hast.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## gmk (12. November 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Biste sicher?
> Hinterbau wippt immer ein wenig.
> Selbst wenn ich es locke, wippt es.
> So steif wie die Lefty, ist es sicherlich nicht.
> ...



mit dem richtigen dämpfer
SSD 190L
wippt nichts, dank lockout!


----------



## Steam (13. November 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen dämpfer
> SSD 190L
> wippt nichts, dank lockout!



bei mir wippt auch nix fahre fox float mit etwas weniger Druck als in der Anleitung angegeben bei einem Fahrergewicht von 70 kg 
Gruß Steam


----------



## Reese23 (13. November 2009)

Abend zusammen,

weiß einer zufällig aus dem Stehgreif welchen Sattelstützedurchmesser das Rize 4 (2009) hat? Bin mir unsicher und finde meinen Messschieber nicht. (immer wenn man das Schei$teil braucht...)


----------



## Boba_Fett (13. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> weiß einer zufällig aus dem Stehgreif welchen Sattelstützedurchmesser das Rize 4 (2009) hat? Bin mir unsicher und finde meinen Messschieber nicht. (immer wenn man das Schei$teil braucht...)


 
31,6mm


----------



## Reese23 (15. November 2009)

Hat von euch schonmal einer einen 2,4" Reifen hinten am Rize 4 gefahren?

Würd gerne über Winter einen neuen LRS aufbauen und dann auf 2,4" Reifen gehen, allerdings hat mir einer erzählt das würd nicht gehen wegen dem Umwerfer... gibts da Erfahrungswerte dazu????


----------



## gmk (16. November 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schonmal einer einen 2,4" Reifen hinten am Rize 4 gefahren?
> 
> Würd gerne über Winter einen neuen LRS aufbauen und dann auf 2,4" Reifen gehen, allerdings hat mir einer erzählt das würd nicht gehen wegen dem Umwerfer... gibts da Erfahrungswerte dazu????



hab´ zurzeit noch einen 2.35 FatAlbert oben
der 2.4er geht glaub´ ich nimma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (16. November 2009)

Hi,



cave schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir nen rz one forty zu kaufen,
> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie das mit der wipperei am berg
> ist ( hinterbau)...



ich fahre das One Forty Carbon 2 jetzt schon eine Weile und bin mit der Hinterbauperformance sehr zufrieden. Der neue RP23 mit Boost Valve hält den Hinterbau ziemlich ruhig.
Ich bin vorher ein Epic gefahren und weiss daher, wie sich ein wippfreier Hinterbau anfühlen sollte. Ich hatte erst Befürchtungen, als ich aufs RZ umgestiegen bin, jedoch haben die sich nicht bestätigt und ich bin extrem positiv überrascht worden.
Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit etwa 1cm Sag und habe die Pedalplattform auf Stufe 2 eingestellt. Wenn man hinschaut, sieht man, dass sich der Hinterbau beim pedalieren minimal bewegt, spüren tut man das aber nicht. Auf Stufe 3 bewegt sich dann auch optisch fast nix mehr.
Ich bin das Rad auch eine Weile mit offenem Dämpfer gefahren... geht auch!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Deleted163868 (17. November 2009)

Hi Leute , habe einen niegel nagel neuen 09
RIZE 4 Rahmen zu Verkaufen.

Daten:

-Dämpfer: FOX RP2
-Größe: L
-Farbe: Weiß

Zubehör:

-Neue Ergon GA 1 Griffe
-3 Monate alter Maximus Lenker, 710 mm, in
Weiß
-Neuer Kettenstrebenschutz von Cannondale


----------



## Cannondalefan (19. November 2009)

Mein Händler hat mir diese Woche die Möglichkeit gegeben ein Rize one40 Carbon1 für einen Tag mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Ich war schon etwas begeistert. Vor allem die Beschleunigung in Gegenanstiege oder das schnelle reagieren auf kurze Antritte. Ich glaube ich muß mal ein wenig sparen...
Es hatte die Größe M. Ich hatte auch schon das alte Alu in der Größe L unter dem Hintern und muß sagen, ich bin mir gar nicht richtig sicher was besser war (184cm, Schrittlänge leider keine Ahnung).


----------



## tommyboy (19. November 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen dämpfer
> SSD 190L
> wippt nichts, dank lockout!



Ahso,

ich habe noch die serienmässige RP2 drin.
Das Wipppen stört mich aber nicht mehr so. Ich habe mir ne Punpe gekauft und aufgepumpt, jetzt ist es viel besser.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## gmk (19. November 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Ahso,
> 
> ich habe noch die serienmässige RP2 drin.
> Das Wipppen stört mich aber nicht mehr so. *Ich habe mir ne Punpe gekauft und aufgepumpt, jetzt ist es viel besser.*
> ...



der reicht im prinzip voll und ganz
wenn man viel forststrassen fährt dann lohnt sich der 190L

*hoffentlich auf ~12mm sag eingestellt ! *
->
http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_files/techcenter/2008_rize_owners_manual_supplement_de.pdf


----------



## tommyboy (20. November 2009)

@gmk
Danke für den link.
Das werde ich mal heute abend machen.
Ich bin so vorgegangen:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stgr (21. November 2009)

@cannondalefan

warst du zufrieden mit dem rz40? ist es plush?


----------



## jonk0815 (21. November 2009)

Hallo,

Im Katalog und auf der HP werden die Bikes gezeigt, auf deren Sattelstrebe noch immer "Handmade in USA" steht (zB. RZ).
Dachte die Fertigung is nun in Fernost? 

Grüsse


----------



## Cannondalefan (22. November 2009)

@stgr 
Das Rad ging sehr gut. Lockout habe ich nicht gebraucht, noch nicht mal die Plattform. Der Rahmen + Laufräder sehr steif und das ganze ließ sich auch noch richtig gut über nen Wurzeltrail heizen. Ich habe den Dämpfer mit etwas mehr Sag gefahren. Auf dem Testrad waren Nobbys montiert, und am Dienstag war es sehr matschig nach nem ganzen WE mit Regen und Regen auf der Tour. Das ganze hat sich zu einer ziemlichen Drift und Rutschorgie entwickelt, aber die ganze Fuhre ließ sich trotzdem klasse wieder kontrollieren.


----------



## gmk (22. November 2009)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im Katalog und auf der HP werden die Bikes gezeigt, auf deren Sattelstrebe noch immer "Handmade in USA" steht (zB. RZ).
> Dachte die Fertigung is nun in Fernost?
> ...



teilweise fernost, teileise USA
das neue rzone20 wird in USA gefertigt
siehe auch den thread:
Cannondale stellt Fertigung in den USA ein


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (25. November 2009)

Gibt es einen nennenswerten Mehrwert des rz one 20/40 oder macht es sinn ein Auslauf Rize(rahmenset) mit Lefty zu erwerben. Sähe darin den Vorteil, mich genau zwischen 20 und 40 nämlich für 30 entschieden zu haben.


----------



## mountain 31 (25. November 2009)

@reese23: Schwalbes Rocket Ron und NN passen in 2,4 ohne Probleme


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen nennenswerten Mehrwert des rz one 20/40 oder macht es sinn ein Auslauf Rize(rahmenset) mit Lefty zu erwerben. Sähe darin den Vorteil, mich genau zwischen 20 und 40 nämlich für 30 entschieden zu haben.



Hat das mit dem Genius scheinbar nicht funktioniert? Meiner Ansicht nach ist gegen ein Rahmenset aus diesem Jahr nichts einzuwenden. Aber: Wurde da nicht noch die 130er Lefty verbaut? Bei Deiner Rahmengröße (XL?) solltest Du dann unbedingt das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359206&highlight=fehlkonstruktion beachten und darauf bestehen, dass die richtige Gabelbrücke verbaut ist.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (26. November 2009)

Beim Genius stört mich das Carbon und die Größe. Dann eher ein Stumpjumper in xxl, das hab ich in xl gefahren und in xxl wärs perfekt. Von der Sitzposition fast identisch wie das Genius.

130mm fänd ich als Kompromiss ideal, daher der Gedanke bzgl. des Rize.
Cannondale hätte zudem den Vorteil zwei wirkliche Händler in der Nähe zu haben (Bikeandrun und Velo-City) und nicht zum Zweirad Feld zu müssen.


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen nennenswerten Mehrwert des rz one 20/40 oder macht es sinn ein Auslauf Rize(rahmenset) mit Lefty zu erwerben. Sähe darin den Vorteil, mich genau zwischen 20 und 40 nämlich für 30 entschieden zu haben.



spricht eigentlich nichts gegen das 09 Rize, das rz one 40 ist eigentlich nur ein facelift mit 1cm mehr Federweg, wers braucht


----------



## czippi (26. November 2009)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ans Alu-Rize eine Rohloff-Nabe montieren kann? Der Knackpunkt ist, soweit ich weiß, die Drehmomentabstützung, die an die Bremssattelhalterung angeschraubt wird. Stimmts?
Will jetzt nicht bei CD die Pferde scheu machen. Ist auch erstmal nur so eine Überlegung.
czippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. November 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ans Alu-Rize eine Rohloff-Nabe montieren kann? Der Knackpunkt ist, soweit ich weiß, die Drehmomentabstützung, die an die Bremssattelhalterung angeschraubt wird. Stimmts?
> Will jetzt nicht bei CD die Pferde scheu machen. Ist auch erstmal nur so eine Überlegung.
> czippi



Ruf morgen mal bei Bike & Run in Siegburg an: 02241/2507834. Die sind absolute Spezialisten im Einbau von Rohloff-Naben in Cannondale-Fahrwerke.


----------



## czippi (26. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Beim Genius stört mich das Carbon und die Größe. Dann eher ein Stumpjumper in xxl, das hab ich in xl gefahren und in xxl wärs perfekt. Von der Sitzposition fast identisch wie das Genius.
> 
> 130mm fänd ich als Kompromiss ideal, daher der Gedanke bzgl. des Rize.
> Cannondale hätte zudem den Vorteil zwei wirkliche Händler in der Nähe zu haben (Bikeandrun und Velo-City) und nicht zum Zweirad Feld zu müssen.



Hi,
zum Thema "Kompromiss". Deswegen hab ich das Rize gekauft. Hatte zur Auswahl ein Stumpjumper (war mir etwas zu CC-mäßig) und ein 2008er Speci Enduro (ist ja eigentlich wim Allmountain. War mir etwas zu schwer und ich fand die Doppelbrückengabel doof wg. dem Lenkeinschlag. Sonst ein super rad und gefiehl mir besser als das Stumpj.). Das Rize lag nach meinem Geschmack genau in der Mitte.  Und ich hab bis heute nicht bereut, es gekauft zu haben. Aber es gibt auch noch andere schöne Bikes. Ein wichtiger Grund ist für mich (und für dich scheinbar auch) ein guter Händler vor der Haustür. Daher fiel zB. ein Canyon raus (das Nerve AM fährt sich auch gut) Grüße, Micha


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> spricht eigentlich nichts gegen das 09 Rize, das rz one 40 ist eigentlich nur ein facelift mit 1cm mehr Federweg, wers braucht



.... oder aber, der eine Zentimeter mehr Federweg an der Front war deshalb dringend erforderlich, damit die Lefty Max höher baut und nun auch wirklich an alle Rahmengrößen passt ....


----------



## brösmeli (26. November 2009)

Hallo
Kennt jemand das genaue Mass für die Dämpfereinbaulänge des neuen Rz One40 Modelljahr 2010? Kann das jemand nachmessen?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> .... oder aber, der eine Zentimeter mehr Federweg an der Front war deshalb dringend erforderlich, damit die Lefty Max höher baut und nun auch wirklich an alle Rahmengrößen passt ....



kann natürlich sein, glaube ich aber nicht; eher eine strukturiertes Programm:
Scalpel 100mm
RZ One 20 120mm
RZ One 40 140mm
Moto 160mm


----------



## MatthiasDO (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

hab seit einer Woche nun das RZ 140 X, Carbon, Lefty etc. haben nicht ganz bei mir ins Budget gepasst, bin aber super zufrieden damit


----------



## gstyleds (27. November 2009)

EDIT (posting gelöscht)


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (27. November 2009)

@czippi dass das Stumpjumper CC mäßig ist, kann ich nicht beahupten, hatte eher das gefühl aufrecht sänftenartig dahinzufahren. Im Gegensatz zu meinem saß ich direkt gerade darauf.

das mit nem CC Händler vor Ort ist mir schon wichtig, war gestern mal bei velocity in bonn, aber die hatten noch kein rz da
werd es die tage mal bei bike&run versuchen. Sind die so gut wie ihr Ruf was Cannondale angeht?

Wer kommt denn noch als Speziailiced Händler in Betracht?


----------



## czippi (28. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> @czippi dass das Stumpjumper CC mäßig ist, kann ich nicht beahupten, hatte eher das gefühl aufrecht sänftenartig dahinzufahren. Im Gegensatz zu meinem saß ich direkt gerade darauf.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich zähle bald möglicherweise auch zu den Rize-Ridern und bräuchte mal euren Rat. 

Zur Wahl stehen:
- das 2010er RZ 140 5 (Alu / Lefty) für rund 2.900,-
- das 2009er Rize 4 Lefty (auch Alu) für rund 2.400,-

Nennenswerte Unterschiede sehe ich nur im Federweg und dem Dämpfer (Fox RP2 vs. RS Monarch). Welches würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum?

Momentan fahre ich eine CC-Feile mit 80/100mm, hätte aber gerne für die entspannten Touren was gemütlicheres. 

(Hatte auch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434182 gefragt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. In dem Posting ist aber wenigstens das gesamte Setup aufgelistet.)


----------



## canno-range (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

prinzipiell spricht fast nichts gegen das 09er Rize. Die Ausstattung ist fast gleich. Der RP2 ist ein bewährter Dämpfer. 

Was mir am aktuellen RZ one 40 allerdings gefällt ist die neue Lefty Alloy. Gegenüber der Lefty aus dem 09er ist sie ca. 200 Gramm leichter durch die integrierten Brücken. Außerdem hat der Lockout ein Blow-Off-Ventil, so dass im blockierten Zustand bei größeren Unebenheiten trotzdem Federweg freigegeben wird. 

Ist halt die Frage, ob Dir das 500 Euro wert ist.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Dezember 2009)

egal welches du nimmst.

lass dir die kassette gleich auf 11-34 tauschen


----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hallo,
> - Der RP2 ist ein bewährter Dämpfer.
> - RZ one 40: neue Lefty Alloy. 200 Gramm leichter & Blow-Off-Ventil
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, ob Dir das 500 Euro wert ist.



Das ist ne gute Frage... das Blow-Off werde ich vermutlich nicht vermissen, wenn ichs nicht habe, 200g sind hingegen schon beachtlich. 

Weißt Du, ob sich am Rahmengewicht etwas verändert hat?


----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> lass dir die kassette gleich auf 11-34 tauschen



hehe, wenn ich das 09er nehme, habe ich ja 500 Euro mehr in der Tasche  zum verfeinern. Wobei der Händler die Kassette wohl auch ohne Aufpreis tauscht. 

Das One20 gefällt mir auf Deinen Fotos deutlich besser als auf der CD-Webseite, dort wirkt das rot so hell. 120mm sind mir aber etwas zu nah an meinem aktuellen Bike, sonst könnte ich beim one20 auch schwach werden


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Dezember 2009)

na wennst das rize4 aus 2009 mit einer lefty (welche farbe übrigens) bekommst und 500 euro sparst würd ich das nehmen. die 500 euro würd ich dann in leichtere laufräder und evtl eine andere kurbel investieren. bist zwar dann auf der gleichen summe aber sicher deutlich leichter, und zwar dort wo es wichtig ist!

und danke, mir gefällt mein rzOne20 auch sehr gut. hab als zweit rad das caffeine...da ist mir der abstand groß genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (1. Dezember 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage... das Blow-Off werde ich vermutlich nicht vermissen, wenn ichs nicht habe, 200g sind hingegen schon beachtlich.
> 
> Weißt Du, ob sich am Rahmengewicht etwas verändert hat?



Der Rahmen vom RZ-one-40 ist identisch zum Rize Rahmen aus 2009. Somit sollte auch das Gewicht gleich sein. Lediglich der RZ-one-20 Rahmen unterscheidet sich vom Rize durch einen etwas geänderten Vorderbau und die Sitzstreben sind nicht aus Carbon, sondern aus Alu. Ob beim Alu-RZ-one-40 eventuell auch Alustreben verbaut sind, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Boba_Fett (1. Dezember 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> egal welches du nimmst.
> 
> lass dir die kassette gleich auf 11-34 tauschen


 

lass dir die Kassette gleich auf 11-26 (Ultegra) tauschen


----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> lass dir die Kassette gleich auf 11-26 (Ultegra) tauschen


wenn ich am Antrieb was ändere, würde ich wohl eher mal vorne 2-fach testen, dann wirds mit 26 hinten schon arg heftig


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Dezember 2009)

fürs MTB eine 11-26 kassette?
wo gibts den sowas


----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

... bei den Leichtbauern


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (1. Dezember 2009)

und was bringt das sonst?


----------



## gmk (1. Dezember 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> und was bringt das sonst?


nichts
es wird richtig angenehm ab 15% steigung


----------



## fuzzball (1. Dezember 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> und was bringt das sonst?



feinere Abstufung, aber im Prinzip muss das jeder nach seiner Fahrweise, seinen Kräften und dem Einsatzgebiet entschieden; in den Alpen doch lieber eine 28 Kassette und 3-fach auf der Alb, im Schwarzwald, im Odenwald, im Spessart und im Taunus hat mir bisher eine 26 Kassette gereicht.


----------



## gstyleds (1. Dezember 2009)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> na wennst das rize4 aus 2009 mit einer lefty (welche farbe übrigens) bekommst und 500 euro sparst würd ich das nehmen. die 500 euro würd ich dann in leichtere laufräder und evtl eine andere kurbel investieren.


Das 2009er wäre weiß:
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9VT4L.html

Bei dem neuen OneForty habe ich ja die Auswahl, da tendiere ich zu dem komplett schwarzen:
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0VT5.html

Am Samstag mache ich beim Händler mal ne Probefahrt mit dem 09er, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## canno-range (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde noch etwas verhandeln, und dann das schwarze 2010er für 2.750,- nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (2. Dezember 2009)

würde das 2010 in schwarz nehmen, mit dem Dämpfer aus dem 09er


----------



## gstyleds (2. Dezember 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> würde das 2010 in schwarz nehmen, mit dem Dämpfer aus dem 09er


hehe, ihr seid mir ja welche. 
mir gefällt das weiße aber auch gut... ich würd das 2009er mit der lefty aus 2010 nehmen  für 2.750 

vielleicht sollte ich mich nach nem 09er alu-rahmenset umschauen


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Dezember 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> hehe, ihr seid mir ja welche.
> mir gefällt das weiße aber auch gut... ich würd das 2009er mit der lefty aus 2010 nehmen  für 2.750 
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich mich nach nem 09er alu-rahmenset umschauen


 
hast recht, der alu - rahmen is ja laut labortest auch um einiges steifer als der carbon (plus viell. unempfindlicher) und nur ich glaub 250g schwerer (von mir aus 300 gramm schwerer). wie schon erwähnt das würde ich in laufräder und evtl kurbel....oder wie du sagst in eine neue lefty investieren!

bin schon gespannt auf die ersten fotos


----------



## tommyboy (4. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

ich habe das 09er in weiss. Ich finde es einfach geil. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Gewichtstechnisch, also ich fahre keine Rennen, sondern nur privat mit Freunden und es ist tierisch leicht. Ich weiss nicht, was die Leute immer mit dem Gewicht haben? 

Kurbel ist "nur" ne SLX, aber die kann man nach ordentlichem Gebrauch natürlich wechseln.
Was sind denn empfehlenswerte Kurbeln und worauf achtet man da?

Viel Spass morgen, aber wie auch immer Du Dich entscheidest, das Bike ist sehr gut.

Ach ja, die Candy Pedalen würde ich wechseln, die sind beim 09er echter Schrott. Kombinierte Klickies, deren Plattform aus Plastik ist. Ich habe es gegen V12er getauscht, weil ich Klickies am MTB nicht mag und auch nicht mit klar komme.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## gstyleds (4. Dezember 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich habe das 09er in weiss. Ich finde es einfach geil. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> [...]
> ...



Hi, Danke für die Einschätzung, die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste... 

Die Candys hat der Händler mir schon ausgeredet und mir einen Wechsel auf XT angeboten. Ich fahre am MTB auch Klickies und hab an der Rennfeile die XTR, also auch passende SPD-Schuhe. 

Bist Du zufällig ca. 1,80? Wenn ja, welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


----------



## tommyboy (4. Dezember 2009)

V12 sind Plattform mit Pins...die sich gerne in die Waden fressen.
Ich mag keine Klickies, nur am Rennrad. Die XT sollen aber sehr gut sein. Als ich das Rize zur Probe gefahren habe, waren die auch dran und der Besitzer und Ladeninhaber hat darüber ne halbe Stunde referiert und geschwärmt. Der fährt viel Rennen, da habe ich ihm das geglaubt.

Ich bin 1.70 und 80er Schritt und habe ein M. Das passt wonderbra.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (5. Dezember 2009)

fahr seid 1,5 jahren mit xt klickies und kann mich nicht beklagen. Ausklicken ist super einfach, und auf ganz weich gestellt, wirds - selbst bei mir als bekennendem Grobmotoriker- auch im Trail nicht eng.


----------



## gstyleds (5. Dezember 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Ich würde noch etwas verhandeln, und dann das schwarze 2010er für 2.750,- nehmen



so... zurück von den Testfahrten mit vielen Eindrücken . 
Das ^ war ein guter Vorschlag, aktuelles Angebot fürs schwarze 2010er One40 5 liegt bei 2.700!

Die wichtigste Erkenntnis war heute die Rahmengröße. Mir wurde aufgrund meiner 1.80 mit 82er Schritt das L empfohlen, das bin ich auch zuerst gefahren, kam mir aber sehr lang vor... ein paar Seiten zuvor hat das mal jemand mit einem großen unbeweglichen Schlachtschiff umschrieben  100% agree! 
Danach bin ich M gefahren und war sofort begeistert. In Anlehnung an die aktuellen TV-Spots vom M-Markt würde ich sagen: DAS IST MEIN RAHMEN! 

Momentan hängt die Entscheidung eigentlich nur an der Farbe, denn die jeweiligen Vorteile heben sich gegenseitig auf (die um 200g leichtere Lefty im One40 VS Fox-Dämpfer im 2009er Rize 4). Sehr fair ist das Angebot des Händlers, Parts die ich ohnehin ersetzen möchte, direkt vom Neurad abzubauen und entsprechend im Preis noch runterzugehen  

Montag erfahre ich die Lieferzeiten, dann wirds endlich ernst 

1. Hat der Rock Shox Monarch eigentlich auch nen Lockout oder vergleichbare Modi wie das Pro Pedal im Fox? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen?

2. Welchen Durchmesser haben die Lenker bei den Cannondale Vorbauten? Hätte noch nen Syntace Vector in 25,4mm im Keller, passt der?


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2009)

Tach auch...

sollte einer Interesse an einem 2,5 Monate jungen weißen Rize 4 Lefty, Größe L haben bitte melden. Ich werde es hergeben weil ich mit der Größe nicht klar komme. 

Bilder bei mir im Profil.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alk-man (10. Dezember 2009)

Frage an alle RIZE Fahrer. Fahre momentan das Jekyll II mit Lefty max. Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf das RIZE? Wie kann man das Fahrverhalten vergleichen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

als Neu-Rizer mal eine Frage an die Experten hier: Bin gerade dabei mir einen 2009er Rize-Rahmen in M (Garantiefall) mit den Altteilen aus dem Jekyll I zusammenzubasteln. Jetzt passt z. B. der Umwerfer (LX) nicht. Das Sitzrohr messe ich mit knapp über 39 mm - die "handelsüblichen" Shimano-Umwerfer haben alle 32 oder 34,9 mm Schellendurchmesser. Gibt es da Adapter? Irgendeine andere Lösung? Was ist mit den Umwerfern mit Tretlagerbefestigung?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## brösmeli (13. Dezember 2009)

Bist du sicher, dass das rize einen sitzrohrdurchmesser von 39 mm hat. Bin selber gerade daran einen rize-rahmen 2010 aufzubauen. Ich habe den rahmen noch nicht erhalten. Ich dachte, der durchmesser sei 34,9 mm, da ja die sattelstütze 31,6 mm dick ist.


----------



## mc83 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe einen 34,9mm Umwerfer sowie auch eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze montiert.
Die 39mm können nicht stimmen.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Info. Werde heute abend nochmals messen. Aber kann man so doof sein????? Oder ist meine Schieblehre defekt ...


----------



## mc83 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hast du eine Digitale?
Wenn ja, bei alten oder günstigen Modellen kann Dreck oder zu schnelles Aufziehen sowie auch lehre Batterien der Grund dafür sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (14. Dezember 2009)

so... alea iacta est! 

weiß, 2009, aber nicht neu (rize 4), sondern gebraucht im top-zustand, ist es nun ein rize 1 geworden


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Dezember 2009)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Digitale?
> Wenn ja, bei alten oder günstigen Modellen kann Dreck oder zu schnelles Aufziehen sowie auch lehre Batterien der Grund dafür sein.



Nee, ist viel peinlicher: falsch abgelesen - und das zweimal! Hoffe, ich fliege jetzt nicht gleich hier raus wg. gnadenloser Inkompetenz ...


----------



## tommyboy (15. Dezember 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> so... alea iacta est!
> 
> weiß, 2009, aber nicht neu (rize 4), sondern gebraucht im top-zustand, ist es nun ein rize 1 geworden



Geil,

die roten Reifen sind geil.
Das 1er ist das Carbon, oder?

Und neu ist es doch. Wir haben ja noch 2009 ;o)

Ciao und viel Spass,
  Tommaso


----------



## gstyleds (15. Dezember 2009)

tommyboy schrieb:


> die roten Reifen sind geil.
> Das 1er ist das Carbon, oder?


Yip, ist es... cannondale.com/bikes/09... und das für unwesentlich mehr, als ich fürs OneForty Alu bezahlt hätte!

An den Reifen scheiden sich wohl die Geister, ich fand die erst doof, hab aber inzwischen Gefallen dran gefunden. Sind noch die Ab-Werk-Nobbys ohne erkennbaren Abrieb, soviel zur Fahrleistung des Vorbesitzers


----------



## tommyboy (15. Dezember 2009)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Yip, ist es... cannondale.com/bikes/09... und das für unwesentlich mehr, als ich fürs OneForty Alu bezahlt hätte!



Ist schon klar, das OneForty 5 ist auch Alu.



gstyleds schrieb:


> An den Reifen scheiden sich wohl die Geister, ich fand die erst doof, hab aber inzwischen Gefallen dran gefunden. Sind noch die Ab-Werk-Nobbys ohne erkennbaren Abrieb, soviel zur Fahrleistung des Vorbesitzers



Fahrleistung erkennt man eher an den anderen Parts. 
Viel Spass damit.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## xela.p (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, frag mal in die Runde bezüglich eines Rize-Lenkers -> möchte mir einen Holzfeller-Lenker zulegen zwecks etwas aufrechterer Sitzposition an meinem one40 -> hat jemand ne Ahnung wie dieser mit Rise 30 mmm und Rise 40 mm aussieht bzw. ob das bei 40 mm zu grass kommt mit der Optik??


----------



## s´Mattl (19. Dezember 2009)

alk-man schrieb:


> Frage an alle RIZE Fahrer. Fahre momentan das Jekyll II mit Lefty max. Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf das RIZE? Wie kann man das Fahrverhalten vergleichen?


Jekyll und Rize/Rz sind meiner Einschätzung nach vom Leistungsverhalten/-vermögen her gleich, Jekyll hat ja auch um die 135mm Travel. Wenn Du natürlich modernere Technologie willst, dann wäre die Anschaffung eines Rize/Rz bedenkenswert.


----------



## s´Mattl (19. Dezember 2009)

By the way: Frohe und friedliche Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr allen Nutzern dieses Treffs. 

mattl


----------



## erbchen (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand ne Lefty zu verkaufen oder sucht ne Fox Talas 140mm im tausch?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## erbchen (26. Dezember 2009)

Welches Einbaumaß hat denn ein Rize 3 Carbon von 08 beim Steuerrohr?
Sind das 13.8 cm?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (28. Dezember 2009)

erbchen schrieb:


> Welches Einbaumaß hat denn ein Rize 3 Carbon von 08 beim Steuerrohr?
> Sind das 13.8 cm?
> 
> Gruß Daniel



einbaumaß?
du meinst steuerrohrlänge
mein 2008er rize4 rahmen(alu) hat 13,4


----------



## erbchen (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke, das meinte ich!


----------



## erbchen (14. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte ja ne Lefty nachrüsten.

Welche Lefty würdest ihr mir empfehlen und warum?


Gruß Daniel
http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=858&L=0


----------



## Nussketier (20. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rize und habe heute beim Händler ein Rize5 2009 probegefahren. Angebot scheint mir nicht schlecht, aber ich habe eine Frage:
Sind beim Rize 2009 alle Rahmen gleich (bis auf die Größe...)?
und 
wie lange ist den der Vorbau bei Rize in "M"
Hab ich vergessen den Händler zu fragen...
Danke euch


----------



## gstyleds (20. Januar 2010)

... bei den Rahmen wird außer der Größe nur nach Material unterschieden, also Carbon oder Alu, die Geo ist aber identisch. Der Standard-Vorbau hat 90mm bei +5°, sollte Dein Händler aber bei Bedarf kostenlos anpassen können.
Ich habe mich auch für das kleinere entschieden (M statt L bei 1.80m Körpergröße) und dafür nun einen 100mm +20° Vorbau drin.


----------



## Nussketier (20. Januar 2010)

Danke,
ist schon ein langes Ding, aber fährt sich echt schön. Wenn der Rahmen ja identisch ist, kann ich es ja mit der Zeit noch "pimpen".
Muss noch mal drüber schlafen...


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Januar 2010)

Habe mir für mein Bike einen neuen Sattel bestellt und evtl kommen dieses Jahr noch ein paar schöne Laufräder rein ;-) 

Wenn der Sattel da ist kommen auch neue Bilder hier rein ;-)


----------



## brösmeli (28. Januar 2010)

An welche laufräder denkst du. Ich bin auch am planen. Mein lrs sollte möglichst stabil, steif, leicht, dauerhaft sein. Und meine 95 kg gewicht aushalten. Übertriebenes anforderungsprofil? Oder realisierbar. Gibt es solche lrs z.b. unter 1500 g?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> An welche laufräder denkst du. Ich bin auch am planen. Mein lrs sollte möglichst stabil, steif, leicht, dauerhaft sein. Und meine 95 kg gewicht aushalten. Übertriebenes anforderungsprofil? Oder realisierbar. Gibt es solche lrs z.b. unter 1500 g?



Es gibt hier im Forum einen wahren LRS-Spezialisten, der Dir diese Fragen sicherlich kompetent beantworten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (28. Januar 2010)

Dachte evtl an die Veltec V-Two Disc MTB Laufradsatz  in rot. Muss aber mal sehen ob ich das mechen werde. Wenn mein Händler mal die Teile im laden hat werde ich die mir mal genauer ansehen ;-)

Hat jemand evtl schon Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz??


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Dachte evtl an die Veltec V-Two Disc MTB Laufradsatz  in rot. Muss aber mal sehen ob ich das mechen werde. Wenn mein Händler mal die Teile im laden hat werde ich die mir mal genauer ansehen ;-)
> 
> Hat jemand evtl schon Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz??



Für meinen Geschmack gehören an ein weißes Rize keine roten confused, sondern weiße Laufräder (oder meinst du rote Naben?). 

Was ich nicht so recht verstehe: wenn ich es richtig auf deinen Bildern erkenne ist ein LRS mit Mavic XM 317 an deinem Rize verbaut. Die sind zwar grundsolide, aber auch ziemlich schwer, schätze mal Gesamtgewicht für Vorder- und Hinterrad (Nabe, Felgen, Speichen) knapp über 2000 Gramm. Der Veltec wiegt knapp unter 2000 Gramm. Ausser der eventuell für deinen Geschmack schöneren Optik hast du also keine spürbare Verbesserung erzielt. Mein Tipp (wenn du nicht gerade zwischen 90 und 100 Kilo wiegst): investiere lieber etwas mehr Geld und du bekommst einen deutlich leichteren und höherwertigeren LRS. Wenn du schon bereit bist Geld auszugeben, dann sollte dein Ziel auch sein, dass du dich verbesserst!


----------



## curious (29. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig auf deinen Bildern erkenne ist ein LRS mit Mavic XM 317 an deinem Rize verbaut. Die sind zwar grundsolide, aber auch ziemlich schwer, schätze mal Gesamtgewicht für Vorder- und Hinterrad (Nabe, Felgen, Speichen) knapp über 2000 Gramm. Der Veltec wiegt knapp unter 2000 Gramm. Ausser der eventuell für deinen Geschmack schöneren Optik hast du also keine spürbare Verbesserung erzielt.



Hallo,
der Serien-LRS mit XM317 ist zu schmal für 2.4 Reifen. Mit 2.25 fahre ich min. 2,5 Bar, sonst wird er schwammig.
Ich suche auch eine preiswerte Alternative, die nicht zu schwer wird.
Zum Veltec habe ich 1875 gr und 234  gefunden, die Felge soll außen 27,5 mm breit sein, sollte also für 2.4 Reifen passen.
Preislich hätte ich noch etwas Luft, er könnte aber deutlich leichter sein, wenn ich schon mal investiere.

Ich habe den hier gefunden:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials/Fun-Works-N-Light-NoTubes-ZTR-Crest-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::25600.html.

Ich wiege gute 80 kg, gehe nicht in den Bike-Park, meide Drops und die XM317 sind nach 1,5 Jahren Einsatz noch intakt.

Was haltet Ihr davon ? Sind die ZTR Crest stabil genug für mich ?

Freundliche Grüße ...


----------



## benvolio (29. Januar 2010)

Die Dinger sind 2010, so ich befürchte da wird noch niemand längere erfahrungen haben. Die Crest sollen Nachfolger der 355 sein - hier ein Bericht über diese:  

http://www.gramslightbikes.com/2008/09/rrr_02.html

Da das Rize aber doch schon in die Richtung AM als CC geht, hab ich mich damals für die Flow entschieden - ein super LRS! Die gibts bei Actionsports oder alternativ auch fertig von Hope:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html

Mir war robustheit hier deutlich wichtiger als Leichtbau. Ich benutze sie Tubeless, d.h. im Vergleih zum 317LRS sparst Du Dir auch noch die Schläuche - das sind immerhin nochmal ca. 250-300g... (~, ja ich weiss, die Milch kommt  dagegen hinzu ...)


----------



## erbchen (29. Januar 2010)

wie kann man denn die dt swiss 1.7 und die XM317 qualitativ und preislich einordnen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## tommyboy (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

kurze Frage: Wie lang ist der Federweg bei der RP2 eines Rize 4L?

Oder anders: Wenn ich die Luft komplett raus lasse und wieder voll aufpumpe, um den max. Federweg zu messen, ist der dazu erlaubte max. Druckwert 260psi?

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (31. Januar 2010)

Für was brauchst du das denn wenn ich mal fragen darf????


----------



## tommyboy (31. Januar 2010)

@Calli

zum einen interessiert es mich, zum andern will ich den SAG einstellen.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## gmk (2. Februar 2010)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *
> kurze Frage: Wie lang ist der Federweg bei der RP2 eines Rize 4L?*
> 
> ...



50mm hub
200mm einbaulänge

max. druck - keine ahnung
braucht man auch nicht um den max. federweg zu messen
SAG *~*12mm laut manual


----------



## tommyboy (3. Februar 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> 50mm hub
> 200mm einbaulänge
> 
> max. druck - keine ahnung
> ...



Danke,

das hatte ich auch gefunden. Mich verwirrt allerdings die Tabelle bei FOX "Richtlinien zum Einstellen von Luftfedern", Float RP 2.
Da gibt es zwei Spalten, eine Federweg des Dämpfers (in mm) und eine mit Nachgiebigkeit (in mm). Also verstehe ich es so, dass wenn der Dämpfer 50mm hat, ich die Nachgiebigkeit auf 12,7mm einstellen soll.

Aber es sind immer zwischen 11-12mm und je nach Gewicht des Fahrers, variiert der Druck.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## s´Mattl (6. Februar 2010)

isch hann da ma a fraach:

nach ca. 2 WO ist mein zuvor prall gefüllter vorderreifen platt. erste überlegung zur abhilfe dieses problems: neuer mantel.
neuer mantel aufgezogen, nach 2 WO gleiche symtomatik.
ist das ventil futsch? felgen: mavic crosstrail ust [serie beim CD rize carbon 3].

mattl


----------



## nussi174 (8. Februar 2010)

Probiers mal mit Dichtmilch. Kann auch sein, dass die Felge nicht ganz dicht ist (wie mein SLR). Falls es das Ventil ist, dichtet auch die Dichtmilch.


----------



## brösmeli (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe heute versucht die XX-Kurbel einzubauen. Ging leider nicht!




Rahmen: Rize Carbon One40
Innenlager: BB30 Innenlager / Breite 68 mm

Die Sram-Kurbel hat einen Q-Faktor von 164 mm.

Nachdem ich alle Teile eingebaut und alles festgezogen hatte, blieb immer noch ein Spalt von ca. 5 mm übrig.
Es scheint so, als ob die Kurbelachse ca. 5 mm zu lang wäre. 
Habe von verschieden langen Achsen bei Sram-XX-Kurbeln nirgends was gelesen. Gibt es das?
Spacer sind nicht vorgesehen und sind auch in der Gebrauchsanleitung nicht erwähnt worden.
Weiss jemand Rat oder hat das gleiche Problem auch schon gehabt?


----------



## brösmeli (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo
das problem mit der kurbel wurde gelöst. Mein händler hat distanzringe von cannondale eingebaut. Solche gibt es zur si-kurbel. Komisch nur, dass sram zu diesem thema nichts erwähnt. Ich konnte dazu nichts finden. Das problem entsteht automatisch, wenn man die xx kubel jn ein 68er tretlager einbazen will. Bei shimano gibts die distanzringe beim kauf eines kurbelsets automatisch dazu.


----------



## didi4651 (16. Februar 2010)

So bin nun auch nach 10 Jahren Jekyll 1 und jekyll 2 auf des Rize 4 umgestiegen.Mal schaun ob es sich gelohnt hat.
Wenn jemand ein sehr gutes Jekyll 2 in L sucht einfach mailen


----------



## Deleted163868 (16. Februar 2010)

hi leute , 

ich bau mir grade ein rize 4 rahmen auf und überlege schon seit* tagen* welche gabel ich mir kaufen soll?????????????? aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, u-turn ja oder nein, air oder stahlfeder ??????? wäre froh wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen würdet .

zur auswahl stehen:

-rock shox pike 454 u-turn ( stahlfeder )
-rock shox revelation 426 air u-turn 2009
-rock shox recon 351 solo air
-rock shox recon 351 u-turn ( stahlfeder )
-rock shox revelation race 2010 

was meint ihr welche am besten zum rize passen würde ?????

gruß benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (16. Februar 2010)

Kaufe dir ein Rize 4 L von 09. Derzeit weiß ich 3 Händler. 2300 schwarz mit grün in M und 2100 weiß Größe L und der 3. hat es auch in weiß nur weiß ich nicht die Rahmenhöhe...

Dann hätte sich dein Gabelproblem gelöst. Tunen kannst du ja im laufe der Zeit.

Wenn du die Links willst sende eine PM


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Februar 2010)

36er Fox Talas RLC ;-)

So würde ich das heute machen wenn ich mein Bike aufbauen würde ;-) Aber wenn de keine 36er haben willst dann hol dir ne 32er Talas


----------



## Deleted163868 (16. Februar 2010)

@erbchen 
hab schon nen schönen 09 rize rahmen 

@calli potter
ne 36er im rize ? net zu bullig?
fox gibt meine kasse zur zeit nicht her


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich die Wahl wieder hätte und ich dürfte mir das Bike so aufbauen wie ich wollte, dann würde ich mir echt eine 36er holen. Ich weis, manche denken das dass Teil einfach zu bullig ist aber als Talas gehts ja noch ;-)

Ja, die Fox kostet echt schon verdammt gut Geld und von der Wartung ist die halt eben auch teurer. 

Welche Farbe hast de denn als Rahmen????


----------



## Deleted163868 (16. Februar 2010)

der rahmen ist weiß .

 naja die 36er gibt es ja mit 150mm, wäre schon bestimmt lustig aber wie gesagt, bei fox macht meine kasse net mit , muß ja noch einiges für das gute stück kaufen.


----------



## Steam (18. Februar 2010)

So ihr Buben und Mädchen ich werde so langsam wieder spitz aufs biken 
muss natürlich als Motivationschub erstmal was am Bike basteln !! 
Würde gerne eine Lefty MAx PBR in 130 oder gerne auch eine 140 kaufen. Das Internet habe ich bereits leer gegoogelt ... bester Preis bisher bei Dr. Cannondale 
Hat von euch noch jemand einen Link bzw eventuell so ein feines Teil über ?? 

Könnt euch ja mal melden 

Gruß Steam


----------



## erbchen (18. Februar 2010)

... sorry falsch gepostet....


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (23. Februar 2010)

nachdem ich seit etwa 1,5 jahren unter die Rize-fahrer (rize4 mod. 2008 in jetblack, serie bis auf xt-umwerfer und sattelstützenklemmung) gegangen bin, möchte ich das getreue gefährt nun doch etwas aufpolieren bzw. geringfügig leichter machen; dachte mir ein neuer LRS wäre eine feine sache, oder diverse carbon lenker oder sattelstützen...

mein einsatzbereich ist auch eher xc bzw cc, also nix extremes, leichtgewicht bin ich selbst, also ginge beim gewicht der sänfte sicher noch was

da ich ursprünglich vom HT (CD CAAD 4, ein altes F2000SL) komm, is mir das Rize auf der geraden noch etwas zu lahm; da kann man sicher noch was machen, würd mich über anregungen sehr freun

gekauft hab ich mir das Rize damals, da ich es um unter die hälfte des orig. preises über nen radsportverein bekommen hab, nur falls jemand sagt, wenn leichter warum kein scalpel oder etwas vergleichbares

würd mich auch über berichte bez. der haltbarkeit des Rize und div. Erfahrungen im tuning freun, lg aus good ol' Austria!


----------



## benvolio (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung ein guter LRS ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr sinnvolles Tunning!  Hab auch auf meinem Rize2008 ein Upgrade gmacht (3Way+Flow, tubeless) - einfach toll, schön leicht und viel mehr Grip 

So, ohne jetzt auf die LRS-Einspeichqualität einzugehen, für CC und Leichtgewichte ist diese Kombi sicher nicht übel ... Ich finde das Tubeless-Konzept einfach super ....

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-ZTR-Crest-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::25600.html

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLKBettyRacing (28. Februar 2010)

benvolio schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung ein guter LRS ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr sinnvolles Tunning!  Hab auch auf meinem Rize2008 ein Upgrade gmacht (3Way+Flow, tubeless) - einfach toll, schön leicht und viel mehr Grip
> 
> So, ohne jetzt auf die LRS-Einspeichqualität einzugehen, für CC und Leichtgewichte ist diese Kombi sicher nicht übel ... Ich finde das Tubeless-Konzept einfach super ....
> 
> ...




recht herzlichen dank für deine rasche antwort; der verlinkte LRS sieht ja vom Gewicht her schon sehr vielversprechend aus, ist nur die Frage ob er auch ausreichend steif im wiegetritt und härteren Antritt ist. deine verbauten Laufräder sind sicher eine gute schnittmenge aus Leichtgewicht und Haltbarkeit; hab auch schon einiges positives über diesen Felgenhersteller gehört; preislich sicher eine gute Wahl, da ja der Service bei mavic auch nicht immer so hinhaut, wie man hört; da ich aber auf 1,88 mit um die 70kg eher selbst zum Leichtbau gehöre hatte ich bis dato keine Probleme mit leichteren Mavicfelgen meist mit xt oder xtr naben...

bin ohnedies der meinung, dass ein wirklich gut eingespeichter LRS schon einiges verkraften kann und soll; messerspeichen sehen auch optisch toll aus, kriegt man aber eher seltener; waren bei dir ersatzspeichen mit dabei? denke eher nicht; werd meinen Händler mal mit einer Preisvorstellung konfrontieren und schaun ob er da mit kann; alternativ ein LRS aus dem Netz, weil Service und Gewährleistung und/oder gar Garantie sind ja heute leider oft nur Schall und Rauch;-)

will aber ned nerven, find deinen Vorschlag sehr gut, das Gewicht reizt mich sehr! du hattest auch bis dato mit deinem 3way LRS keine gröberen Probleme?
wie findest du das fahrverhalten des rize mit der Fox? Hattest du irg. Probleme mit den lagern am Bike?

Lg aus good ol' Austria!


----------



## brösmeli (7. März 2010)

Problem mit rockshox monarch 4.2

ich bin unzufrieden mit dem oben genannten dämpfer im neuen rize (2010). Er ist undicht, verliert luft, zwar nur schleichend, ca. 2-3 bar pro tag. Ausserdem wippt der hinterbau trotz aktiviertem motion control noch ziemlich arg. Nun habe ich ihn eingeschickt. Hat jemand gleiche erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich überlege mir, eventuell einen anderen dämpfer einzubauen. 
Im letztjährigen rize modell ist der fox rp23 eingebaut. Wie seid ihr mit diesem dämpfer zufrieden. Gibt es rize-drivers, die schon beide dämpfer 1:1 vergleichen konnten? 
Interessant wäre auch ein dämpfer mit lockout mit lenkerfernbedienung (dt swiss m210 remote control = günstig). 
Hat jemand so was schon getestet?


----------



## Calli Potter (7. März 2010)

Also ich selber habe nur einen RP2 bei mir drin und der langt vollkommen aus!!

Also Lockout habe ich vorne und hinten und ich habe es noch nicht 5 mal benutzt seid ich das Bike habe (Sommer 2008)

Also es liegt echt daran wie du den Dämpfer nutzen willst, also mir reicht meiner aus ;-) Das einzigste was mir noch Spaß machen würde, wäre ne 36er Talas


----------



## Deleted 68079 (7. März 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich selber habe nur einen RP2 bei mir drin und der langt vollkommen aus!!
> 
> Also Lockout habe ich vorne und hinten und ich habe es noch nicht 5 mal benutzt seid ich das Bike habe (Sommer 2008)
> 
> Also es liegt echt daran wie du den Dämpfer nutzen willst, also mir reicht meiner aus ;-) Das einzigste was mir noch Spaß machen würde, wäre ne 36er Talas



@Calli: der RP2 hat doch gar keinen Lockout. Du kannst höchstens zwischen den Modi "ProPedal" und "offen" wählen. Seltsam, dass du die Nutzung dieser Funktionen ignorierst. Gerade beim Bergauffahren ist die ProPedal-Einstellung äusserst nützlich. Du bist ausserdem der einzige Rize-Fahrer hier im Forum, der sein Bike offensichtlich unbedingt irgendwie schwerer bekommen möchte. Was willst du nur mit einer 36er Talas am Rize? Kauf dir doch lieber eine Lefty!


----------



## BLKBettyRacing (8. März 2010)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> @Calli: der RP2 hat doch gar keinen Lockout. Du kannst höchstens zwischen den Modi "ProPedal" und "offen" wählen. Seltsam, dass du die Nutzung dieser Funktionen ignorierst. Gerade beim Bergauffahren ist die ProPedal-Einstellung äusserst nützlich. Du bist ausserdem der einzige Rize-Fahrer hier im Forum, der sein Bike offensichtlich unbedingt irgendwie schwerer bekommen möchte. Was willst du nur mit einer 36er Talas am Rize? Kauf dir doch lieber eine Lefty!



also im 2008er Rize 4 war jedenfalls ein  Fox Float RP2 Air verbaut, welcher kein lockout bietet; bei härterer Einstellung und weniger SAG kommt man schon recht gut hin auf eine nahezu antriebsneutrale Einstellung, selbst im wiegetritt, bei aktiviertem propedal; die Reguläre 140mm Fox federgabel ist einfach nur traumhaft, da sie sich rasch mit einem Dreh sperren lässt und sogar ein blowoff Ventil hat, was es ja erst jetzt bei den neuen lefties endlich mal gibt... ist für mich sicherheitsrelevant, wer will schon, dass einem die sündhaft teure Gabel um die Ohren fliegt... von Wartung mal ganz abgesehen; ein klonk und kleines federspiel hab ich da als Foxfahrer def. nicht, was bei den Lefties und auch Fatties bisher wiederkehrend oft der Fall war:-( Federspiel (Wachauer Wein) trinkt man als Österreicher sowieso lieber;-) straff+leicht=schnell würd ich mal sagen!
lg!


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2010)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> @Calli: der RP2 hat doch gar keinen Lockout. Du kannst höchstens zwischen den Modi "ProPedal" und "offen" wählen. Seltsam, dass du die Nutzung dieser Funktionen ignorierst. Gerade beim Bergauffahren ist die ProPedal-Einstellung äusserst nützlich. Du bist ausserdem der einzige Rize-Fahrer hier im Forum, der sein Bike offensichtlich unbedingt irgendwie schwerer bekommen möchte. Was willst du nur mit einer 36er Talas am Rize? Kauf dir doch lieber eine Lefty!



Naja, hängt evtl daran das ich ein bissel mehr Spaß haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2010)

oder vielleicht doch eher das Moto hätte kaufen sollen


----------



## Deleted163868 (9. März 2010)

naja kann doch jeder sein rize bestücken wie er meint , ne 36 im rize würde bestimmt spass machen  und ist leichter als ein moto


----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2010)

ein Moto mit 36 kann man unter 12kg drücken - der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Carbon Moto Rahmen und dem Alu RiZe Rahmen sind nur 200gr

PS. sollte keine Kritik nur eine Vermutung sein, jeder soll sein Bike so fahren/aufbauen wir er will


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ein Moto mit 36 kann man unter 12kg drücken - der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Carbon Moto Rahmen und dem Alu



Das Moto sub 12kg zu drücken wäre nich das problem (LRS in Carbon von DT,leichtere teile ect..).....aber dann kommt man in den kostenbereich eines flash ran 
Aber dafür is des Moto nich gedacht , um als CC Bike durch die Gegend zu stiefeln


----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2010)

Beim Preis geb ich dir recht,
aber speziell beim LRS bekommt man weniger Gewicht und ein besseres LR (Edge AM Felgen, CX Speichen und DT Naben) als die DT und Mavic Systemlaufräder - die Edge Carbonfelgen sind der absolute Hammer in Sachen Steifigkeit - Hauptproblem ist der Preis - das LR wird robuster nicht schwächer - günstiger ist natürlich die Flow, aber auch weicher.
Dann Gabel,Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel (gut der muss passen), Schlauch, Griffe, Kettenblätter, Bremse alles Bereich bei denen man Gewicht sparen kann und teilweise die Haltbarkeit nicht nur halten sondern die Fähigkeiten noch erhöhen kann.
Das man das ganze nicht muss ist auch klar und muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber mir zeigt es erneut *niemals *ein Cannondale Komplettrad zu kaufen sondern immer nur einen Rahmen und sich dann die Teile für die Anforderungen des Fahrers aussuchen.


----------



## CD Jekyll (10. März 2010)

Hier mal ein kleines Update meines Rades.

Schwarze Wippe gegen grüne Wippe getauscht.


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2010)

Wie kommt man zu so ner wippe? Die ist doch vom neuen rz one40 carbon?


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Beim Preis geb ich dir recht,
> aber speziell beim LRS bekommt man weniger Gewicht und ein besseres LR (Edge AM Felgen, CX Speichen und DT Naben) als die DT und Mavic Systemlaufräder - die Edge Carbonfelgen sind der absolute Hammer in Sachen Steifigkeit - Hauptproblem ist der Preis - das LR wird robuster nicht schwächer - günstiger ist natürlich die Flow, aber auch weicher.
> 
> Das man das ganze nicht muss ist auch klar und muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber mir zeigt es erneut *niemals *ein Cannondale Komplettrad zu kaufen sondern immer nur einen Rahmen und sich dann die Teile für die Anforderungen des Fahrers aussuchen.


man gucke sich mal die neue bike an ;-) da haben die 20 laufräder zwischen von CC bis enduro aufn zahn gefühlt 


gruß bikefun


----------



## fuzzball (11. März 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> man gucke sich mal die *neue bike* an ;-) da haben die 20 laufräder zwischen von CC bis enduro *aufn zahn gefühlt*
> 
> 
> gruß bikefun



es gibt zwei Merkmale die in diesem Satz nicht zusammenpassen die Bike und einem Produkt auf den Zahn fühlen; so ein Test hat tolle Grafiken, tolle Bilder und pseudo Wissenschaften.
Die Frage ist wem vertraut man besser einem guten LR Bauer (der LR Bau als Beruf betreibt) und seinem eigenen Fahrgefühl (welches im letzten Jahr auf 11 Bikes und 19 LRS verfeinert wurde )oder ein paar Journalisten in engen Lycra Hosen die sich u.a. durch Sponsoren finanzieren?
Mein Fazit: SystemLR sind gut müssen aber ein zu breites Spektrum abdecken, daher immer einen Custom Aufbau mit auf Einsatzgebiet, Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise abgestimmten LRS - meine Hoffnung mit den Carbonfelgen ist es wie mit den Carbonrahmen vor einigen Jahren, dass sie durch die Masse billiger werden, da derzeit ein goiler Edge LRS soviel kostet wie der Rahmen Kit


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: SystemLR sind gut müssen aber ein zu breites Spektrum abdecken, daher immer einen Custom Aufbau mit auf Einsatzgebiet, Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise abgestimmten LRS - meine Hoffnung mit den Carbonfelgen ist es wie mit den Carbonrahmen vor einigen Jahren, dass sie durch die Masse billiger werden, da derzeit ein goiler Edge LRS soviel kostet wie der Rahmen Kit


Ja da geb ich dir schon recht ... Carbon  würde mich schon reizen ...aber wenn mann doch jenseitz der  Schallmauer liegt is die Auswahl verdammt klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CD Jekyll (11. März 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Wie kommt man zu so ner wippe? Die ist doch vom neuen rz one40 carbon?



Genau, es ist die Wippe vom RZ one40 Carbon. Ich habe sie über meinen Händler bestellen lassen. (Wippe gibt es auch in weis)

Werde mir noch die grüne Nabenabdeckung und grüne KB-Schrauben gönnen.


----------



## erbchen (15. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe seit neustem ein Rize One 40 five.

an was muss ich denke wenn ich meine Lefty gegen eine Fox Talas 32 100-140mm tauschen will?

Wieviel Zoll (1 1/8, 1,5)muss die Fox haben? Wie lange muss der Gabelschafft sein? Kann ich die Lager selbst einbauen oder müssen sie eingepresst werden?

Warum und wieso: Die Absenkfunktion fehlt mir bergauf sehr... gerade auf Trails... .

Kann ich den Hinterbau etwas lebhafter machen? 
Hab ich einfach zuviel Druck aufgepumpt? 12 Bar wurden mir für meine 72kg vom Händler empfohlen. Ich hab die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ganz auf Schnecke gedreht und würde sie gerne noch etwas weiter runter drehen.  Was meint ihr? und wie habt ihr es gemacht.

 Ich hoffe die Fragen sind nicht zu dappig...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Calli Potter (19. März 2010)

Mess den Sag aus und dann musst de das einfach testen. Es gibt Leute die fahren gerne hinten härter....... aber am besten dann auf den Trails testen


----------



## Danimal (23. März 2010)

Hi,



erbchen schrieb:


> Kann ich den Hinterbau etwas lebhafter machen?
> Hab ich einfach zuviel Druck aufgepumpt? 12 Bar wurden mir für meine 72kg vom Händler empfohlen. Ich hab die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ganz auf Schnecke gedreht und würde sie gerne noch etwas weiter runter drehen.  Was meint ihr? und wie habt ihr es gemacht.



Zum Thema Druckstufe:
Schau in der Anleitung nach, welcher Druck für Dein Gewicht (mit Klamotten und Rucki) vorgesehen ist. Das ist allerdings nur ein Richtwert, der je nach Vorliebe und Gelände geändert werden muss. Ich würde mit dem Richtwert eine Runde drehen und danach schauen, wie Du den Federweg ausgenutzt hast und dann gegebenenfalls mehr oder weniger Druck drauf machen.

Zum Thema Zugstufe:
Wenn Du die Zugstufe komplett zudrehst, wird der Hinterbau zwangsläufig weniger lebhaft. Mach die Zugstufe mal ganz auf (d.h. keine Verzögerung beim Ausfedern). Dann dreh so lange in kleinen Schritten mehr Zugstufe rein, bis der Hinterbau beim Herunterfahren einer Bordsteinkante genau einmal nachwippt. Das ist für die meisten Touren die sinnvollste Einstellung.

Dann gibt's noch das Thema Pedalplattform. Die solltest Du für die Basiseinstellungen (Druckstufe und Zugstufendämpfung) komplett rausnehmen und erst danach bei Bedarf einschalten. Ich fahre bei Touren meist ein mittleres Setting. In den Alpen berghoch auf maximaler Plattform, bergab Plattform raus.

Zum Thema Gabel:
Wenn Du das Rad noch nicht so lange hast und die Hinterbaudämpfung noch nicht richtig justiert ist, dann warte mit der Gabel erst mal ab. Eventuell sackt die Karre derzeit hinten zu weit ein, oder saugt sich fest. Dann fühlt sich das Rad schlechter an, als es sein müsste. Wenn der Hinterbau passt und Du die Gabel immer noch unbedingt absenken willst, kannste Dich nach ner Fox umschauen. Ich bin mit meiner Lefty dermassen zufrieden, dass ich keine herkömmliche Gabel an dem Rad haben möchte. Die Absenkfunktion, die ich vorher bei meinem Enduro ständig gebraucht habe, vermisse ich am RZ140 überhaupt nicht mehr...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## erbchen (23. März 2010)

Hi Danimal,

danke! Das ist eine Antwort wie ich sie mir wünsche!.

Ich werd am WE eine Runde mit der Dämpferpumpe drehen und mal schauen wie es aussieht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## brösmeli (26. März 2010)

Hier mein aufgebautes Bike:
Rz One40 Carbon FrameSet mit Lefty Carbon, Sram XX, Truvativ Worldcup, Fun-Works N-Light-Naben, CX Ray, DT Swiss XR 400, ca. 10.7 kg


----------



## fuzzball (27. März 2010)

gefällt  (vielleicht bis auf die Kurbel)


sagt mal welchen Vorbau (Länge und Winkel) fahrt ihr am RZ/Rize mit Lefty


----------



## rzOne20 (27. März 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hier mein aufgebautes Bike:
> Rz One40 Carbon FrameSet mit Lefty Carbon, Sram XX, Truvativ Worldcup, Fun-Works N-Light-Naben, CX Ray, DT Swiss XR 400, ca. 10.7 kg


 


tolles bike, vor allem das gewicht gefällt...auch weil du sinnvoll fahrbare reifen und keine "gewicht-schummel-reifen" oben hast.


----------



## Calli Potter (28. März 2010)

Jap!! Ein richtiges  leckeres Bike hast de da!! Top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi4651 (30. März 2010)

Eine Frage zum DÄMPFERUMLENKHEBEL hätte ich mal.Ist der DÄMPFERUMLENKHEBEL am rize 2009 gleich mit dem RZ one 40?


----------



## CD Jekyll (30. März 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum DÄMPFERUMLENKHEBEL hätte ich mal.Ist der DÄMPFERUMLENKHEBEL am rize 2009 gleich mit dem RZ one 40?




Habe bei meinem Rize 4 L erst vor ein paar Wochen die grüne Wippe vom RZ 40 einbauen lassen. Siehe auch post #1253


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. April 2010)

gstyleds schrieb:


> so... alea iacta est!
> 
> weiß, 2009, aber nicht neu (rize 4), sondern gebraucht im top-zustand, ist es nun ein rize 1 geworden



Hi Leute,

Ich bekomme nächste Woche einen gebrauchten Rize-Rahmen in Weiss aus 2009 den ich mir aufbauen werde. 
Ich hoffe der Federweg hinten ist wirklich mehr als 130mm !? 
Laut Bike-Test ja schon !?
Welchen Riser-Lenker hast du an deinem Bike montiert ???
Wieviel mm "springt" der nach oben ???
Sieht echt Geil aus das Bike !
Ich glaube die roten Nobby's werde ich mir auch holen müssen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (3. April 2010)

Moin Klaus,

was haste für ne Rahmengröße genommen?
Was haste ausgeben müssen?
Willste erstmal die Lefty Max fahren oder gibts da auch ne neue?
und zum Schluss...
haste den alten Rahmen zerlegt(kaputt gemacht)?

Gruß von der anderen Seite des Bergs.

Daniel


----------



## ReginaldBull1 (5. April 2010)

Mich würde interessieren ob jemand schon ein rz 120 (1) UND ein rz 140 (5) probiert hat. Ich stehe vor der Kaufentscheidung und bräuchte ein wenig Motivation in die eine oder andere Richtung...


----------



## rzOne20 (5. April 2010)

ReginaldBull1 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob jemand schon ein rz 120 (1) UND ein rz 140 (5) probiert hat. Ich stehe vor der Kaufentscheidung und bräuchte ein wenig Motivation in die eine oder andere Richtung...


 
als direkten vergleich kann ich anbieten mein eigenes rzOne20_1  vs  Rize Carbon 1 (testbike vom händler, 1 woche in livigno getestet).

ich hab mich letztendlich fürs rzOne20_1 entschieden weil einfach das preis-leistungsverhältniss deutlich besser ist. ausserdem ist das rzOne20_1 fast 1 kg leichter als das rzOne40_5, siehe hier: link. listenpreis ist ja der selbe.

fahreigenschaften (alles rein subjektiv, wie ich es empfinde) sind sehr ähnlich, das One20 ist einfach ein bisschen "gestreckter" (oberrohr ist glaub ich länger). das vorderrad ist mir beim rize etwas schneller gekommen/gestiegen als beim rzOne20. die 10mm fw-unterschied habe ich nicht gemerkt. desweiteren kommen mir das tretlager bzw der tretlagerbereich beim rzOne20 viel steifer vor. ich weiß aber nicht inwiefern das beim rzOne40 in alu besser ist. ich denke aber das das rzOne40 grundsätzlich der gleiche rahmen ist wie das rize? die sram gefällt mir vom schalten her auch viel besser als shimano, is einfach viel knackiger! lefty dürfte ja komplett ident sein, zumindest ist lt cannondale das gewicht komplett gleich?

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. ps, optisch würde mir der rahmen vom rzOne40_5 nicht gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. April 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin Klaus,
> 
> was haste fÃ¼r ne RahmengrÃ¶Ãe genommen?
> Was haste ausgeben mÃ¼ssen?
> ...



SaufuÃ Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hhh Servus Daniel,

Hast du mich schon erwischt !!??
Ich habe den Rahmen (1 Jahr alt) incl. DT Swiss DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬ erstanden.
Ich werde erst mal die Lefty Max verpflanzen und dann im Laufe der Zeit 
immer mal nach einer Lefty Max Carbon mit 140mm Ausschau halten !

Den anderen Rahmen habe ich noch und der ist auch absolut genial und in Schuss aber das Rize 
sollte ja schon vor dem Prophet das neue Bike werden, wurde von mir aber aufgrund der kleinen 
RahmenhÃ¶he (XL nur 50,8cm) verworfen. Da ich mich nun immer mehr Bergab orientiere und die 
Strecken immer kniffliger werden ist etwas mehr Beinfreiheit (trotz 1,98cm) nicht falsch !!!!
Also habe ich zugeschlagen und baue erst mal alles vom Prophet rÃ¼ber !
Mal sehen ob ich den Prophetrahmen verkaufe oder auf Lager lege !?
Evtl. demnÃ¤chst mal wieder eine gemeinsame Trail-Tour bei mir ???

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. April 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> SaufuÃ Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hhh Servus Daniel,
> 
> Hast du mich schon erwischt !!??
> Ich habe den Rahmen (1 Jahr alt) incl. DT Swiss DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬ erstanden.
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

sofern Du - wenn ich es richtig interpretiert habe - den Rize-Rahmen in XL ausgewÃ¤hlt hast, solltest Du unbedingt folgendes beachten: beim Einbau der 130er Lefty war es bei dieser RahmengrÃ¶Ãe so, dass eine tiefer nach unten gezogene GabelbrÃ¼cke verbaut werden musste. Beim (ungewollten) starken Einschlagen des Lenkers (bspw. bei einem Sturz) kann es passieren, dass die GabelbrÃ¼cke gegen den Rahmen knallt und dort unschÃ¶ne Spuren hinterlÃ¤sst. Mal wieder typisch Cannondale, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Erst kÃ¼rzlich hat ein Bekannter von mir einen Rahmentausch vornehmen lassen mÃ¼ssen, weil genau das passiert ist, was ich oben beschrieben habe. Also lieber gleich die 140 mm Lefty nehmen. Es sei denn, in der Zwischenzeit wurde das Problem irgendwie anders gelÃ¶st (ich bin da nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden, seit ich der Marke entsagt habe).


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Also lieber gleich die 140 mm Lefty nehmen.



Hi petejupp,

Ich habe die Bilder auch gesehen und mich über die komisch gebogene Lefty-Gabelbrücke gewundert !

Das war aber glaube ich ein Rize-Carbon !?
Beim Carbon ist das Steuerrohr glaube ich um einiges länger als beim Alu-Rize weshalb es wohl diesen gebogene Gabelbrücke gibt !!?

Ich habe eine "alte" Lefty Max mit 144mm und die Steuerrohrlänge von 13,4cm (glaube ich) beim Alu-Rize ist wie bei meinem Prophet.
Sollte also ohne diese gebogene Gabelbrücke funzen !?
Ob die Lefty dann am Oberrohr anschlägt wird sich zeigen !
Glaube/hoffe ich nicht !
Also schaun mer mal !

Trotzdem Danke für die Info !

Wennn der Rahmen die Woche kommt stell ich vom Umbau immer mal wieder ein paar Bilder ins Forum oder in mein Album.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. April 2010)

@ Alle :

Mal ne andere Frage :

Woher bekommt man die genialen Nobby Nic's mit der roten Seitenwand ?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (7. April 2010)

Moin Klausi,

bei Hibike in Kronberg. Hatten sie letzte Woche oder vorletzte im Regal.

Soll ich sie mitbringen? Naja Handy haste ja.

Gruß D


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. April 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin Klausi,
> bei Hibike in Kronberg. Hatten sie letzte Woche oder vorletzte im Regal.
> Soll ich sie mitbringen? Naja Handy haste ja.
> Gruß D



Hi Daniel,

Was rufen die für die normale Evolution Faltversion auf ???

Wenn der Preis im Rahmen ist würde ich 2 Stück in 2,25 nehmen !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. April 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi petejupp,
> 
> Ich habe die Bilder auch gesehen und mich über die komisch gebogene Lefty-Gabelbrücke gewundert !
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle,

Heute ist mein Rize-Rahmen gekommen !
Geil !!!
Leider musste ich feststellen das auch das Alu-Rize in Größe XL ein längeres 
Steuerrohr als die "alten" Cannondale Rahmen (Scalpel, Prophet usw.) hat !!!

Shit !!!!
Jetzt passt mein "alte" Lefty Max 140mm doch nicht in den Rize-Rahmen !

Weiss jemand ob man ein längeres Steuerrohr und diese nach unten 
gebogene obere Gabelbrücke auch einzeln bekommt ?????
Wenn ja !? Wo ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## canno-range (12. April 2010)

Längere Steuerrohre gibts von Cannondale. Aber was die Brücke angeht, dürfte es schwer werden. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die nur in der Bonded-Version, also geklebt. 
Man kann aber die gescreubten Brücken ja auf dem Leftyrohr verstellen. Allerdings würde sich damit dann auch die Geometrie mehr in Richtung eines steileren Lenkkopfwinkels verändern.
Wenn die untere Brücke tiefer montiert wird, muss man auch darauf achten, dass noch ausreichend Luft unter der Brücke bleibt und bei maximaler Ausnutzung des Federwegs der Reifen nicht an die Brücke anschlägt.


----------



## brösmeli (12. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin unzufrieden mit dem Dämpfermodell Monarch 4.2. Obwohl ich den Negativfederweg auf 30% eingestellt habe, kann der Dämpfer nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen. Der Gummiring bleibt ca. 15 mm vom Ende des Kolbens stehen. Ist das normal? Hat dieser Dämpfer einen solch grossen Endanschlag? Wenn ich den Negativfederweg verkleinere, bleibt auch der Gummiring weiter weg vom Endanschlag entfernt stehen. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, nicht den gesamten Federweg auszunutzen. Wer von euch hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Monarch 4.2 gemacht? Wie verhält sich der "alte" Dämpfer, Fox RP 23? Ist der auch so zäh und gibt den Federweg nur zögerlich frei?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2010)

canno-range schrieb:


> Längere Steuerrohre gibts von Cannondale. Aber was die Brücke angeht, dürfte es schwer werden. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die nur in der Bonded-Version, also geklebt.
> Man kann aber die gescreubten Brücken ja auf dem Leftyrohr verstellen. Allerdings würde sich damit dann auch die Geometrie mehr in Richtung eines steileren Lenkkopfwinkels verändern.
> Wenn die untere Brücke tiefer montiert wird, muss man auch darauf achten, dass noch ausreichend Luft unter der Brücke bleibt und bei maximaler Ausnutzung des Federwegs der Reifen nicht an die Brücke anschlägt.



Hi,

Also laut 88'aid gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine "alte Lefty MAX" in einen Rize-XL-Rahmen zu verpflanzen !
Diese gekröpfte Brücke gibt es wie du bereits richtig schreibst nur verklebt an den Carbon-Gabeln und nicht einzeln zu kaufen !
Das verschieben der Gabelbrücken an der "alten Lefty MAX" ist nur in wenigen 
Millimetern möglich reicht also auf keinen Fall für das lange XL-Steuerrohr !
Ich muss also in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir ne neue Lefty kaufen !
Habe aber gerade eine 2009'er Lefty MAX Carbon PBR mit 130mm angeboten bekommen die ich nehmen werde !!!
Blöd das nur das Rize in Rahengröße XL dieses lange Steuerrohr hat !!!
Bei den Carbon-Rahmen habe ich noch nicht geschaut !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin unzufrieden mit dem Dämpfermodell Monarch 4.2. Obwohl ich den Negativfederweg auf 30% eingestellt habe, kann der Dämpfer nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen. Der Gummiring bleibt ca. 15 mm vom Ende des Kolbens stehen. Ist das normal? Hat dieser Dämpfer einen solch grossen Endanschlag? Wenn ich den Negativfederweg verkleinere, bleibt auch der Gummiring weiter weg vom Endanschlag entfernt stehen. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, nicht den gesamten Federweg auszunutzen. Wer von euch hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Monarch 4.2 gemacht? Wie verhält sich der "alte" Dämpfer, Fox RP 23? Ist der auch so zäh und gibt den Federweg nur zögerlich frei?



Hi,

Die Negativkammer ist klar aber dann hat der Dämpfer doch auch eine Positivkammer die mit Luft befüllt werden kann ???
Welchen Druck fährst du da drin ???
Die Negativkammer bestimmt doch nur den SAG und nicht die Druckstufe !
Oder hat der Monarch wie die meisten nur ein Kammer ????
Dann wäre es nicht verständlich !!!
Ausser du würdest dich nur auf glatten ebenen Wegen bewegen !!??
Kann ich mir mit einem Rize nicht vorstellen !
=;O)
Hast du schon mal den Druck ganz abgelassen und geschaut wie weit der Dämpfer zusammen schrumpft ???
Nicht das er mechanisch defekt ist ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## brösmeli (12. April 2010)

Der monarch 4.2 hat nur eine kammer zum befüllen. Ich fahre mit ca. 13 bar bei körpergewicht 90 kg. 
Ich war heute wieder unterwegs, in ziemlich ruppigem gelände. Es zeigte sich wieder das selbe bild: negativfederweg 18 mm, genutzter federweg 20 mm, das sind also insgesamt 38 mm, die bei diesem dämpfer brauchen kann. Es bleben also ca 19 mm übrig die ich nicht nutzen kann. Das ist doch nicht normal. Wohlverstanden, den dämpferdruck kann ich nicht verringern, da sonst das heck zu sehr einsackt. Was auch beim uphill negativ zu spüren ist. 
Ich habe auch schon die gesamte luft entweichen lassen und gemessen, wie viel der federweg "theoretisch" sind: 140 mm. Der weg auf dem kolben ist ca 55 mm. Stimmt etwas nicht, mit dem dämpfer oder habt ihr ähnliche beobachtungen gemacht? Kann dieser dämpfer das potential des rize nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Der monarch 4.2 hat nur eine kammer zum befüllen. Ich fahre mit ca. 13 bar bei körpergewicht 90 kg.
> Der weg auf dem kolben ist ca 55 mm. Stimmt etwas nicht, mit dem dämpfer oder habt ihr ähnliche beobachtungen gemacht? Kann dieser dämpfer das potential des rize nicht ausnutzen?



Hi nochmal,

Also das ist schon wirklich seltsam !
Wenn der Druck komplett abgelassen ist federt der Hinterbau komplett ein 
und der komplette Kolben verschwindet im Dämpfer !!??
Was ist denn wenn du im leichten rollen das Bike ganz stark komprimierst 
also dich mit deinem ganzen Gewicht in die beiden Pedale nach unten stemmst ???
Wird dann der komplette Federweg genutzt ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## brösmeli (13. April 2010)

Nein. Der rote gummiring bleibt ca. 2 cm vom ende entfernt liegen. 
In einem test von bike oder bike-magazin stand was von "monarch gibt den federweg nur unwillig frei" oder ähnlich. 
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich am dämpfer. 
Mich würde es interessieren, wie es sich mit einem fox rp23 verhält.


----------



## Husaberg (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab den Monarch 3.3 an meinem 2010er RZ 140 und mache ähnliche Beobachtungen. Da ich zum schnellen Fahren noch ein Hardtail habe, will ich mit dem RZ entspannt und komfortabel unterwegs sein. Am Wochenende war der SAG auf 27% eingestellt und bei einer 66 km Tour mit steilen Abfahrten im Pfälzerwald war der Gummiring nach der Tour noch knapp 2cm vom Ende entfernt, ich nutze also insgesamt nur rund 2/3 des Federwegs aus, also 8-9 cm. Da hätt ich mir auch gleich ein Scalpel kaufen können. Mach ich den Dämpfer weicher (er hat nur eine Luftkammer), sackt der Hinterbau so weit ein, dass ich keinen Berg mehr hochkomme, zumal man leider die ansonsten prima funktionierende Lefty max nicht versenken kann, um so am Berg die bei weich aufgepumptem Heckdämpfer dann einsinkende und damit hecklastige Geometrie wieder etwas korrigieren zu können.

Ich überlege schon, ob ich die geliebte weiße 2010er Lefty Max PBR 140mm Solo Air Gabel verkaufen und durch eine Fox Gabel mit verstellbarem Federweg ersetzen soll, um den Hinterbau weicher stellen zu können und dennoch entspannter an Steigungen zu fahren. Was ist so eine Lefty eigentlich wert beim Verkauf? Oder soll ich doch besser einen anderen Dämpfer montieren und die Gabel lassen? Ggf.Welchen?

MFG
Husaberg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. April 2010)

Husaberg schrieb:


> Oder soll ich doch besser einen anderen Dämpfer montieren und die Gabel lassen? Ggf.Welchen?
> 
> MFG
> Husaberg



Fox RP23 und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## mitcho (13. April 2010)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Teilen für mein Rize und vllt kann einer von Euch helfen.

Hat jemand eine Quelle für rotwandige Schwalbereifen, meine müssten langsam mal gewechselt werden.

Und - viel wichtiger, ich bin auf der Suche nach dem FSA Carbon Rizer Lenker den es speziell für das Rize 1 gab. Hat den vllt jemand getauscht und möchte den loswerden? Alternativ auch der "normale" FSA Carbon Rizer.

Greetz
Mitcho


----------



## gmk (13. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> *Nein. Der rote gummiring bleibt ca. 2 cm vom ende entfernt liegen. *
> In einem test von bike oder bike-magazin stand was von "monarch gibt den federweg nur unwillig frei" oder ähnlich.
> Vielleicht liegt es wirklich am dämpfer.
> Mich würde es interessieren, wie es sich mit einem fox rp23 verhält.



*das heißt der kolben federt nicht komplett ein ?*
dann hat der dämpfer was !!

ich hab´den rp2 
hub hat man 57mm, er nutz 50mm weils ein 200/50 dämpfer ist


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. April 2010)

Monarch Dämpfer sind stark gedämpft, die Druckstufe ist für die meisten Rahmen einfach zu hoch, daher nutzt ihr eure Federwege nicht aus und es bleiben 1-2cm Rest Hub an entsprechendem Federweg ungenutzt.

Ersetzt ihn durch einen DT Swiss oder Fox RP23, RP3 könnte auch gehen, aber bloß keinen Monarch,mit dem funktionieren die wenigsten Hinterbauten,egal was auf dem Rahmen steht.

Mit Fox oder DT wird euer Hinterbau auch deutlich lebendiger.
Die Monarch Serie ist für keinen Rahmen eine 1a Idee.

Tip: 
RP3 gerade bei Bikediscount für 80 Eur in 200er länge und bei Hibike für 80 in 190er Länge. Aber passende Buchsen mitbestellen. Wenn das voreingestellte Propedal paßt, eigentlich die Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. April 2010)

mitcho schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Quelle für rotwandige Schwalbereifen, meine müssten langsam mal gewechselt werden.



Hi an alle,

Ich suche auch eine Quelle für die Rotwand-Schwalbe-Reifen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. April 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> *das heißt der kolben federt nicht komplett ein ?*
> dann hat der dämpfer was !!



Anscheinend ist es wirklich der Dämpfer !
Aber ist schon komisch das er wenn die Luftkammer leer ist komplett einfedert !

Mein Rize ist noch nicht aufgebaut (Lefty fehlt noch) sonst könnte ich Aussagen zu 
*RP23 High Valve aus 2010* (Ersatzlieferung von FOX für defekten RP23) und 
*FOX-RP2* und 
*DT Swiss 190* machen denn diese drei Dämpfer habe ich rumliegen bzw. in meinem Prophet/Rize verbaut !
Am WE wird es mir möglich sein mein Rize aufzubauen.
Dann kann ich evtl. auch schon etwas zu den einzelnen Dämpfern sagen !
Vorrausgesetzt es ist nicht zu schlechtes Wetter und ich bin fertig mit dem Rize-Aufbau !?

*Mein Favourit im Prophet ist eindeutig der RP2* da er von der ab Werk fest eingestellten Plattform (zufällig) perfekt zum Prophet passt !!!
*Den RP23* habe ich letzte Woche mal zu Testzwecken eingebaut und bin mit dem Werkssetup überhaupt nicht zufrieden !!!
Selbst in der höchsten (Stufe 3) Plattformstufe habe ich zuviel SAG und man merkt auch keinen Unterscheid zwischen den 3 Plattformstufen !!!
Echt schwache Vorstellung von FOX !!!
Und das bei 19,5 Bar Druck bei meinen 100kg !!!!!!
Im RP2 fahre ich nur 18 Bar und den baue ich auch wieder ein ins Prophet bzw. werde den auch im Rize mal testen !!!!
Mal sehen ob sich der RP23 im Rize anders gibt als im Prophet !?
Glaube ich aber nicht da das Rize ja eigentlich auch ein Eingelenker (OK mit Abstützung) ist !
*Gespannt bin ich auf den im Rize-Rahmen eingebauten DT Swiss 190 mit LockOut !!!!!*
Plattform ist ja ganz OK aber geht halt nix über einen richtigen LockOut wenn es den Berg aufi geht !

Schaun mer mal....

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Deleted163868 (13. April 2010)

So hier mal mein Rize , fehlen nur noch Bremsen und Schaltung  dann gehts endlich ab


----------



## Br4ind34d (13. April 2010)

Hey Leutz...

Bin gerade dabei mir ein fast vollständiges 2009er RIZE 4 Lefty GRÖSSE M ( Dämpfer, Sattel und n paar Kleineile fehlen...) zu vervollständigen.

Ich hab das Rad damals günstig erworben und bis dato hat es eigetnlich nur gut eingepackt bei mir in der Ecke gestanden und wollte nicht so wirklich bachtet werden.
Für die kommende Saison will ich es nun aber fit machen und endlich komplettieren.

Nun hänge ich aber bei der Wahl des Dämpfers.
Ich hab wirklich schon überall gesucht, aber ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, welche Einbaulänge/ Hub ich auswählen muss, damit das alles richtig passt.

190/50 oder 200/57 .....

Bitte um Hilfe.....

danke schon mal....

cya Br4ind34d


----------



## gstyleds (13. April 2010)

benny82 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Rize , fehlen nur noch Bremsen und Schaltung  dann gehts endlich ab



âSchadeâ â habe erst nur das Bild gesehen und gedacht: 
So ein cleanes Bike hÃ¤tte ich auch gern.


----------



## brösmeli (13. April 2010)

Br4ind34d schrieb:


> Hey Leutz...
> 
> Bin gerade dabei mir ein fast vollständiges 2009er RIZE 4 Lefty GRÖSSE M ( Dämpfer, Sattel und n paar Kleineile fehlen...) zu vervollständigen.
> 
> ...



bei mir ist der monarch 4.2 (200/57 mm) eingebaut. Ich habe aber das rz 140 modell 2010. Ich weiss nicht, ob das 09er modell die gleiche geometrie besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. April 2010)

Br4ind34d schrieb:


> Hey Leutz...
> 
> Bin gerade dabei mir ein fast vollständiges 2009er RIZE 4 Lefty GRÖSSE M ( Dämpfer, Sattel und n paar Kleineile fehlen...) zu vervollständigen.
> 
> ...



In meinem Rize ist ein 200 x 50 Fox RP23 verbaut. Es soll aber auch 200 x 57 gehen. Im Handbuch von Cannondale steht auch 200 x 50.


----------



## Br4ind34d (13. April 2010)

Hey hey.....

Danke euch beiden schon mal....
Auf dem Trichter mit den 200 bin ich auch schon gewesen, nachdem ich ungefähr 50 verschiedene Bikes ausem Netz verglichen hab 

NAchdem was ich von der Fox Seite übersetzen konnte, bin ich aber immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, was es mit dem Hub auf sich hat ? 

Bitte klärt mich auf.....
THX 

cya Br4ind34d


----------



## Danimal (14. April 2010)

Hi,

in meinem 2010er RZ140 Carbon 2 ist ein RP23 verbaut und ich kann ganz deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den drei Pedalplattformstufen erkennen. Bei passend eingestellter Druckstufe bleibt der Gummiring etwa 5mm vor Ende stehen, bei ganz starken Schlägen wird auch diese Reserve aufgebraucht. Ich bin mit dem Fox-Fahrwerk total zufrieden (habe mich auch wegen der Lefty Fox RLC für dieses Rad entschieden).
Allerdings wiege ich auch 74kg. Bei 100kg können sich die Dämpferelemente schon anders verhalten...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. April 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hi,
> in meinem 2010er RZ140 Carbon 2 ist ein RP23 verbaut und ich kann ganz deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den drei Pedalplattformstufen erkennen.



Hi Daniel,

Mit dem alten RP23 war das bei mir auch so !!!
Alles bestens !!
Bin eigentlich auch FOX-Fan !!!!!
Leider nach dem Umtausch in das neue Modell nicht mehr so toll !

Aber wie das mit dem Werkssetup so ist :
Man kann Glück damit haben oder es passt halt nicht und man muss spätestens beim nächsten 
Dämpfer-Service seine Änderungswünsche (Plattform, Druckstufe, Boost-Valve, Zugstufe) bei Toxoholics äußern.
Kann ja alles geändert werden !!!!!
Das augenblickliche Setup ist an den Aufklebern (mit den drei kleinen Balken-Symbolen) auf dem Dämpfer zu erkennen !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. April 2010)

Br4ind34d schrieb:


> NAchdem was ich von der Fox Seite übersetzen konnte, bin ich aber immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, was es mit dem Hub auf sich hat ?
> Bitte klärt mich auf.....



Hi,

Der Dämpferhub entscheidet alleine über den tatsächlichen Federweg des Hinterbaus !!!!
Standardmäßig ist ein 200/50mm Dämpfer im Rize verbaut was ca. 140mm entspricht !
Würdest du einen 200/57mm Dämpfer einbauen hättest du im Verhältnis halt dann etwas mehr Federweg ! 
Knapp 14% mehr Federweg !!??
Hmmmmm.... rein rechnerisch müssten dann ja ca. 160mm sein !?
Vorrausgesetzt dein Rahmen kann das "mehr" an Federweg überhaupt !?
Muss man ausprobieren ! 
(Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer und den Hinterbau komplett einfedern um zu prüfen ob das Profil des Reifens nicht am Sattelrohr anschlägt !?

Mich würde mal interessieren wie die 120mm am RZ 120 realisiert wurden !
(....Wippe, Hinterbau, Hub des Dämpfers........ was ist anders ohne die Geometrie/Winkel zu verändern ????)
Weiss das jemand ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## teamscarpa (15. April 2010)

Nutzt eigentlich der RP23 am Rize Carbon vom letzten Jahr 57mm Hub?
MFG




gmk schrieb:


> *das heißt der kolben federt nicht komplett ein ?*
> dann hat der dämpfer was !!
> 
> ich hab´den rp2
> hub hat man 57mm, er nutz 50mm weils ein 200/50 dämpfer ist


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich der RP23 am Rize Carbon vom letzten Jahr 57mm Hub?
> MFG



Hi an alle,

Hier scheinen einige etwas durcheinander zu bringen :

Die gesamte Dämpferkolbenlänge ist nicht gleich dem Hub des Dämpfers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hub ist nur der tatsächliche Weg den der Kolben beim Einfedern im Dämpfer eintaucht !!!!
Klar das ein Dämpferkolben etwas länger sein muss aber das zählt nicht als Hub !!!!!
Einfachste Möglichkeit den Hub zu bestimmen ist Gummiring hochschieben, Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer, 
Hinterbau runterdrücken bis nix mehr geht, Abstand des Gummirings zum Dämpfergehäuse messen !!!!!

Grüße Klaus

@ Alle: Wer weiss jetzt was über einen 200/57mm Dämpfer im Rize ??????


----------



## teamscarpa (15. April 2010)

Okay also standartmäßig immer 50mm


----------



## teamscarpa (15. April 2010)

Ah immer ein bisschen zu spät mit dem Antworten, deine Methode werde ich mal machen. Ich finde irgendwie das Ansprechverhalten nicht optimal immer zuviel Sag! Aber egal dies bekomm ich schon noch hin.



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> Hier scheinen einige etwas durcheinander zu bringen :
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ah immer ein bisschen zu spät mit dem Antworten, deine Methode werde ich mal machen. Ich finde irgendwie das Ansprechverhalten nicht optimal immer zuviel Sag! Aber egal dies bekomm ich schon noch hin.



Auf wieviel SAG hast du denn den Dämpfer abgestimmt ????

Der SAG sollte laut Fox bzw. Cannondale ca. 25-30% des Hub's des Dämpfers sein !
Für einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub also 12,5mm bis 15mm !
Aber das muss jeder nach seinem eigenem Fahr/Komfortgefühl entscheiden !!!
Ich fahre z.B. bei meinem Prophet den Dämpfer in der offenen Stellung mit  20% SAG also ca. 10mm !!!
In der Plattformstellung des RP2 taucht mein Dämpfer nur 5mm ein !
Das ist perfekt für steile Uphills wenn der Hinterbau nicht so tief einsinkt und das Vorderrad nicht so früh steigt !!!
(Bei meinen 100kg ist der RP2 mit ca. 18Bar befüllt !)
Bergab wird der Dämpfer dann auf gemacht und los geht's !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (15. April 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die gesamte Dämpferkolbenlänge ist nicht gleich dem Hub des Dämpfers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...
> ...



vollkommen richtig, sorry für meine falsche ansage !



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es wirklich der Dämpfer !
> Aber ist schon komisch das er wenn die Luftkammer leer ist komplett einfedert !
> 
> Mein Rize ist noch nicht aufgebaut (Lefty fehlt noch) sonst könnte ich Aussagen zu
> ...



bekommst du einen 2010er boostvalve - welche einstellungen hat der velocity tune/rebound tune ? kann sein das der von der druckstufe, rebound nicht passt !
hatte in meinem rize den SS210L hatte etwas zuviel rebound dafür hald lockout
momentan hab´ ich wieder den rp2 (200/50!) drinnen und bin voll zufrieden damit 




Br4ind34d schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Nun hänge ich aber bei der Wahl des Dämpfers.
> ...



200/50
kolben hat 57mm - hub ist aber 50mm !


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> bekommst du einen 2010er boostvalve - welche einstellungen hat der velocity tune/rebound tune ? kann sein das der von der druckstufe, rebound nicht passt !
> hatte in meinem rize den SS210L hatte etwas zuviel rebound dafür halt lockout
> momentan hab´ ich wieder den rp2 (200/50!) drinnen und bin voll zufrieden damit !



Hi,

Ich habe den 2010'er Fox RP23 von Toxoholics als Wiedergutmachung bekommen weil sie meinen RP23 irgendwohin geschickt haben nur nicht zu mir !
Der hat glaube ich alle Werkseinstellungen auf mittlerem Niveau !
....müsste in den Keller gehen um nachzuschauen....
Hat mir aber wie bereits beschrieben nicht gefallen !
Zuviel SAG in der höchsten Plattformstufe (3) trotz 19,5 Bar Druck !!!
Deshalb natürlich auch zu träge in der offenen Stellung !!!
Normal fahre ich 18 Bar im RP2 !!!
Plattform mit nur geringer Auswirkung zwischen den 3 Stufen !!!
Rebound auch fast ohne Auswirkung !!!

Habe gerade wieder den genialen RP2 eingebaut !!!!
Setup passt beim RP2 halt zufällig ab Werk !
Mal gespannt welcher Dämpfer im Rize am besten funzt !?
Wobei mir der DT Swiss 190 mit Lockout wahrscheinlich am besten gefallen wird denn den Lockout vermisse ich manchmal schon !
Auch wenn der SAG beim RP2 in der Plattformstellung nur 5mm beträgt geht halt nix über einen richtigen Lockout !
Auch wenn's dem Dämpfer in der Plattformstellung besser bekommt als mit einm Lockout !!!
Soviel ist klar !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## brösmeli (15. April 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> 200/50
> kolben hat 57mm - hub ist aber 57mm !



Hä????

Kolbenlänge ist 57 mm und der Hub ist auch 57 mm???
Kannst du das genauer erklären. Das versteh ich nicht!

Hat der Rize-Dämpfer nun eine 57 mm Kolbenstange oder eine 50 mm lange Kolbenstange. Bei meinem Rize 2010 ist die sichtbare Kolbenstange 57 mm lang. Der Hub ist aber 50 mm!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rize 2010 ist die sichtbare Kolbenstange 57 mm lang.
> Der Hub ist aber 50 mm!



Hi,

Genau so ist das auch richtig !!!!!
Der Kolben ist immer länger als der Hub !!!!
Geht ja gar nicht anders !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (16. April 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hä????
> 
> Kolbenlänge ist 57 mm und der Hub ist auch 57 mm???
> Kannst du das genauer erklären. Das versteh ich nicht!
> ...



50 50 50
so jetzt kan ichs 

Big-Uphill-L 
ist der rp23 ein boostvalve mit velocity/rebound tune oder einer mit
den balken compression tune/rebound tune
wie der http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/shocks/FLOAT


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. April 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> 50 50 50
> so jetzt kan ichs
> Big-Uphill-L
> ist der rp23 ein boostvalve mit velocity/rebound tune oder einer mit
> ...



Hi,
Na also geht doch mit der 50 !!!
=;O)
Mein RP23 hat ein Boostvalve mit Velocity/Rebound !!
Die Einstellung ist 175 !!!
Was immer das auch heisst !
Ich werde mich gleich mal einlesen !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (17. April 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> Na also geht doch mit der 50 !!!
> =;O)
> Mein RP23 hat ein Boostvalve mit Velocity/Rebound !!
> ...



 *50* *!*
*velocity tune* M,L oder was ?
*rebound tune*  M,L oder was ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-428192.html



			
				Feuerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> 23.11.2009, 20:32
> Nur kurz zur Klärung:
> 
> Es gibt drei Compressiontunes (Druckstufenstärken, Velocitytunes)
> ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. April 2010)

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...lassic-manuel-fumic-dritter-beim-super-d.html


----------



## Danimal (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit der Zugverlegung, bzw. mit der Befestigung der Züge an meinem RZ140 nicht richtig zufrieden. Am Unterrohr stehen die Züge teilweise 1-2cm vom Rahmen ab, weil in der Mitte ein Befestigungspunkt fehlt.
Ausserdem entstehen an vielen Stellen am Rahmen Scheuerstellen, die man sorgfältig abkleben muss:
1. An der Lefty: untere Klemmung und Standrohr
2. Am Rahmen vorne: rechts und links am Steuerrohr
3. Am Rahmen vor dem ersten Zuganschlag
4. Am Rahmen oberhalb des Dämpfers am Oberrohr
5. Am Rahmen am Sitzrohr, wo der Schaltzug die Kurve nach unten macht
6. An der Hinterbauschwinge über dem Hauptlager rechts und links

So viele potentielle Scheuerstellen hatte ich bislang noch bei keinem Rad! Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen, wie man die Züge schlauer verlegen kann? Habt ihr Zug+Bremsleitung unter dem Unterrohr irgendwie zusätzlich befestigt?


So, dann noch das Thema Abkleben wegen Ketten- und Steinschlag:

- Unter das Unterrohr muss natürlich Schutzfolie
- Auch die Carbon-Sitzstrebe auf Antriebsseite kann von der Kette erreicht werden, also vor allem im hinteren Bereich gut abkleben
- Die verwinkelte Kettenstrebe habe ich von vorne bis hinten mit ein paar Lagen schwarzen Faserklebebands versehen. Das ist zwar nicht schick, hält aber und wiegt nicht viel.

Ich nehme zum Abkleben meist eine Folie aus dem Motorradladen (die klebt man sonst wohl auf den Tank). Das Zeug ist ziemlich dick und kann schlecht um Kanten herumgeklebt werden. Gibt's da was besseres?

Fragen über Fragen!

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (3. Mai 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mit der Zugverlegung, bzw. mit der Befestigung der Züge an meinem RZ140 nicht richtig zufrieden. Am Unterrohr stehen die Züge teilweise 1-2cm vom Rahmen ab, weil in der Mitte ein Befestigungspunkt fehlt.
> Ausserdem entstehen an vielen Stellen am Rahmen Scheuerstellen, die man sorgfältig abkleben muss:
> ...



Einfach die besagten Stellen mit Carbonschutzfolie abkleben. Meist bekommt man ein Klebefolienset mit verschiedenen "Pflastern" inkl. extra langer Folie für das Unterrohr.

Die Brems- und Schaltleitungen lassen sich wunderbar mittig am Unterrohr mit Klebebefestigungen fixieren:

Bei mir sieht das so aus (und hält seit ca. 1,5 Jahren Bombenfest)





*Jagwire Bremsleitungsbefestigung aus Kunststoff*


----------



## Danimal (3. Mai 2010)

@Mohlo: Danke, die Klebedinger kenne ich, hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass die auch ohne den Kabelbinder so gut halten. Das probiere ich nachher mal aus! Thanks!


----------



## mohlo (3. Mai 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> @Mohlo: Danke, die Klebedinger kenne ich, hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass die auch ohne den Kabelbinder so gut halten. Das probiere ich nachher mal aus! Thanks!



Die Kabelbinder sind nicht dafür vorgesehen um die Halterung am Rahmen zu befestigen, sondern für die Sicherung der Zugleitung an der Halterung. Da die Züge relativ eng am Rahmen verlaufen, kann man sie einfach leicht in die Klebehalterung klipsen.

Vorteil: Für die Reinigung des Rahmens kann man die Züge leicht aus- und wieder einklipsen.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein wenig Schutzfolie partiell am Unterrohr zwischen Zug und Rahmen befestigt


----------



## mohlo (3. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, bloß nicht zu viel putzen. Ich habe seit Wochen einen natürlichen Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr ;-)
Hält, sieht gut aus und kostet nichts!


----------



## Danimal (3. Mai 2010)

Hehe, klar, geputzt wird eh nicht. Ich versuchs mal mit den Klebeklipsen!

Ciao,
Dan


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich habe zwar kein rize, aber ich hoffe das fahrwerk von meinem rzOne20 Modell 1 wird hier auch behandelt 

also, mein problem ist das ich mit dem dzt "setup" meines fahrwerks unzufrieden bin.
ich habe den fox rp23 dämpfer verbaut. 18,5 bar druck drinnen. am asphalt, bergauf auf schotter brauche und will ich hinten eigentlich keine dämpfung. allerdings arbeitet der dämpfer trotz propedalstufe 3 zirka 1,5 cm und mehr. ist ja fast ein geschaukel. Und zw propedal 1,2 und 3 ist außerdem fast kein unterschied?

vorher hatte ich am cannondale rush einen rpL. das war für mich ideal. steil bergauf auf schotter oder am asphalt ==> lockout, im hügeligen gelände ==> propedal, berab ==> offen.

ich verpuffe einfach zu viel kraft wenns dann doch mal an die 20 %+ steigung geht. ausserdem wäre ich mit dem gesäß höher!? ausserdem merke ich das wippen richtig und "höre" den dämpfer immer arbeiten (ich denke ich höre das öl durch die bohrungen pfeifen, was könnte es sonst sein?).

auf jeden fall meine frage. kann ich den rp23 irgendwie noch mehr "sperren/abriegeln". mehr druck scheint mir nicht sinnvoll, dadurch verliere ich die sensibilität bergab?

gibts die möglichkeit bei fox im werk da etwas verändern zu lassen?

will irgendwer einen rp23 (~300 km) gegen einen rpL tauschen?

wäre dankbar für jeden tipp.

aja, mein gewicht mit bekleidung, tagesrucksack und bike wird wohl so um die 110 bis 115 kg sein (... bike wiegt 11,5kg).

danke, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasermandl (5. Mai 2010)

Hi RzOne!

Nützt Dir das was?

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2010)

Kasermandl schrieb:


> Hi RzOne!
> 
> Nützt Dir das was?
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm



Nit wirkli!
Die standardeinstellungen hab i ja schon alle durch!
Mich interssieren vielmehr die aussagen von oben: Boostvalve, mittlere werkseinstellung, velocity tUne ...

Was ist da gemeint, gibts auch eine hohe,für schwere fahrer wie mich?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> also, mein problem ist das ich mit dem dzt "setup" meines fahrwerks unzufrieden bin.
> ich habe den fox rp23 dämpfer verbaut. 18,5 bar druck drinnen. am asphalt, bergauf auf schotter brauche und will ich hinten eigentlich keine dämpfung. allerdings arbeitet der dämpfer trotz propedalstufe 3 zirka 1,5 cm und mehr. ist ja fast ein geschaukel. Und zw propedal 1,2 und 3 ist außerdem fast kein unterschied?



Hi,

Ist genau das gleiche was ich auch über den RP23 (2010) geschrieben habe !!!!
Das Teilchen scheint für unsere Gewichtsklasse nicht geeignet zu sein oder das Setup muss 
bei Toxoholics geändert werden in der Hoffnung das es nachher besser als vorher ist !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ist genau das gleiche was ich auch über den RP23 (2010) geschrieben habe !!!!
> Das Teilchen scheint für unsere Gewichtsklasse nicht geeignet zu sein oder das Setup muss
> ...


 
und die firma toxoholics kann was ändern? weiß das hier irgenwer genau. 

den dämpfer dort hinschicken, vielleicht wahnsinnig lange darauf warten, und "hoffen" das es besser ist .... 

es sollte schon sicher besser werden. hab grad einen Rockshox Monarch 3.3 angeboten bekommen. sollte der vielleicht besser funken?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> und die firma toxoholics kann was ändern? weiß das hier irgenwer genau.
> 
> den dämpfer dort hinschicken, vielleicht wahnsinnig lange darauf warten, und "hoffen" das es besser ist ....



Hi nochmal,

Ich würde Toxoholics anmailen und das Problem schildern sowie fragen was geändert werden kann !
Meines Wissens nach kann aber "alles" geändert werden !!!!

Zugstufe (Rebound)
Compression (Druckstufe = Velocitytune)
Plattform
BoostValve

Grüße Klaus

PS: Wie reagiert dein Hinterbau (Dämpfer) bei voller Kompression (Einfedern) ???

Nutzt der Dämpferkolben den vollen Hub von 50mm oder wird er auf den letzten 2cm schon Progressiv ???


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Ich würde Toxoholics anmailen und das Problem schildern sowie fragen was geändert werden kann !
> Meines Wissens nach kann aber "alles" geändert werden !!!!
> ...


 
gefühlmäßig wird er progressiv, bzw nutzt nicht den vollen weg aus. bin aber noch nicht viel trailanteil gefahren. vermutlich hab ich für den downhill auch zu viel luft drinn? aber anders schaukelt es zu viel....

was hälst du vom monarch?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mit der Zugverlegung, bzw. mit der Befestigung der ZÃ¼ge an meinem RZ140 nicht richtig zufrieden. Am Unterrohr stehen die ZÃ¼ge teilweise 1-2cm vom Rahmen ab, weil in der Mitte ein Befestigungspunkt fehlt.
> Ausserdem entstehen an vielen Stellen am Rahmen Scheuerstellen, die man sorgfÃ¤ltig abkleben muss:
> ...



Hallo Danimal,

dies ist ein Originalauszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung fÃ¼r das Rize/RZ140 Carbon:

*Anbringen des Rahmenschutzes
Unterrohr â Eine transparente selbstklebende Schutzfolie wird bei der Carbon-AusfÃ¼hrung dieses Modells angebracht (siehe NR. 5 auf der vorigen Seiten). Die Folie schÃ¼tzt das Unterrohr vor SchÃ¤den durch kleine GegenstÃ¤nde. Falls dieser Schutz mit der Zeit beschÃ¤digt werden sollte, dann bitten Sie Ihren Cannondale-HÃ¤ndler um Ersatz.
AuÃenhÃ¼llen und ZÃ¼ge â Ihr Fahrrad wurde mit selbstklebenden Rahmenschutzfolien geliefert (siehe NR. 6 auf der vorigen Seite). Das sind kleine zurechtgeschnittene FolienstÃ¼cke, die an den Stellen am Rahmen angebracht werden, wo es aufgrund von scheuernden AuÃenhÃ¼llen zu Lackabrieb an der RahmenoberflÃ¤che kommen kann. Mit der Zeit kÃ¶nnen sich die ZÃ¼ge selbst in den Rahmen "fressen", was diesen stark beschÃ¤digt.
BITTE BEACHTEN SIE: BeschÃ¤digungen Ihres Fahrrads durch scheuernde Leitungen sind nicht durch die Garantie abgedeckt. Auch Schutzfolien schÃ¼tzen nicht vor falsch verlegten ZÃ¼gen und Leitungen. Falls die Schutzfolien an Ihrem Rad schnell verschlissen sind, dann fragen Sie Ihren Cannondale-HÃ¤ndler um Rat.
Schwingenarm â Die Kettenstrebe der Schwinge ist ab Werk mit einer transparenten selbstklebenden Kettenschutzfolie versehen (siehe NR. 18 auf Seite 15). Falls die Kettenschutzfolie beschÃ¤digt wird, tauschen Sie sie ausï¿½.*

Du findest diese hier:

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/CannondaleFiles/Manuals/2008_rize_owners_manual_supplement_de.pdf

Wenn man dies liest und Cannondale die Inhalte seiner eigenen Bedienungsanleitungen einhalten und befolgen wÃ¼rde, dann dÃ¼rftest Du  doch eigentlich keines der genannten Probleme haben. Oder?


----------



## Danimal (6. Mai 2010)

Die dem Rahmen beiliegenden Folien sind ein Witz. Die Zugverlegung ab Werk war eine Katastrophe, nach Kürzung aber gut. Auf der Kettenstrebe war keine Folie. Ich habe offenbar eines der ersten RZ140 in Deutschland bekommen, vielleicht waren die Holländer da einfach ein wenig schluderig. Wie oben schon geschrieben verwende ich überall dickere Schutzfolie aus dem Motorradbereich. Die kostet nicht viel und lässt sich passend zuschneiden.
Trotzdem ist die Zugverlegung am RZ140 nicht so ausgefeilt wie etwa bei meinem vorigen Epic. Da gab es nur zwei/drei potentielle Scheuerstellen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gefühlmäßig wird er progressiv, bzw nutzt nicht den vollen weg aus. bin aber noch nicht viel trailanteil gefahren. vermutlich hab ich für den downhill auch zu viel luft drinn? aber anders schaukelt es zu viel....
> 
> was hälst du vom monarch?



Ich habe das "Problem" mit dem unwilligen Hinterbau auch bei dem DT Swiss-SSD190L-Dämpfer (nur Lockout + Offen möglich, keine Plattform) !
Mein Bekannter hat das gleiche Problem mit dem Monarch-Dämpfer !
Aber soweit ich weiß ist da die Plattform ganz OK abgestimmt ! Immer so ???

Also scheint es eher an der Hinterbau-Kinematik des Rahmens zu liegen als an dem verwendeten Dämpfer !?
Ich werde aber auch nochmal meinen Fox-RP2 aus dem Prophet im Rize-Rahmen testen !!!!
Es fehlen aber noch die passenden Buchsen !!!

Welche Erfahrungen haben die anderen Rize-Fahrer mit dem Hinterbau gemacht ???
Ist es bei allen so das der Dämpfer nicht den vollen Hub von 50mm ausnutzt und merklich 
verhärtet als wenn der Dämpfer keinen Rest-Hub mehr hätte !!??

Irgend jemand hatte dies doch auch schon mal festgestellt und das Problem nur weg bekommen 
indem er den Dämpferdruck stark gesenkt hatte aber dann hatte er zuviel SAG und ne Gummikuh unterm Arsch !!??
Oder wie war das.... ?

*Bitte um Rückmeldungen !!!!*

Grüße Klaus

****************************************************************************************

Einladung an alle Rize-Fahrer in meine Interessengemeinschaft : Cannondale "Handmade in USA"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=72


----------



## didi4651 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Klaus
Ich fahre das Rize 2009 (US Version mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer)seit diesem Frühjahr.Bin ca.110 kilo schwer und habe den Fox rp2 Dämpfer mit 13 Bar befüllt.Auf normalen Routen lasse ich den Propedal eingeschaltet nur bei selectiven Abfahrten schalte ich es aus.Ich nutze ca.85% des verfügbaren Federweges.Die Foxgabel Float 140 hat mit meinem Gewicht ca.7 Bar.
Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus
> Ich fahre das Rize 2009 (US Version mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer)seit diesem Frühjahr.Bin ca.110 kilo schwer und habe den Fox rp2 Dämpfer mit 13 Bar befüllt.Auf normalen Routen lasse ich den Propedal eingeschaltet nur bei selectiven Abfahrten schalte ich es aus.Ich nutze ca.85% des verfügbaren Federweges.Die Foxgabel Float 140 hat mit meinem Gewicht ca.7 Bar.
> Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben



Hi,

Danke für deine Rückmeldung !
Kannst du die nächsten Tage nach einer Tour mal messen wie weit dein Gummiring am Dämpfer nach hinten gerutscht ist !? 
(Nicht den verbleibenden Hub des Dämpfers sondern den genutzten Hub !)
Das wäre sehr Nett und würde mir (und den anderen) einen genaueren Anhaltspunkt über den genutzten Hub des Dämpfers liefern !

=:O)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (6. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Nit wirkli!
> Die standardeinstellungen hab i ja schon alle durch!
> Mich interssieren vielmehr die aussagen von oben: Boostvalve, mittlere werkseinstellung, velocity tUne ...
> 
> Was ist da gemeint, gibts auch eine hohe,für schwere fahrer wie mich?



velocity gibts in *l*ow / *m*edium / *f*irm
rebound genauso
sowie den boostvalve wert von 100psi -300psi  

welche einstellung hat dein rz one20 dämpfer?


@ Big-Uphill-L
also mit dem rp2 (der original drin war) nutze ich mittlerwiele ~98% des federwegs
habe ~90-95kg - 16 bar sind im dämpfer

wieviel hub und einbaulänge hat der dämpfer im rz one20? nehme mal an 190mm/50(hub)

hatte, einige zeit, den SSD210L (vorgänger des SSD190L) und war bis auf zuwenig druckstufe und zuviel reboound auch einigermaßen zufrieden

einen monarch würd´ ich im rize nicht verwenden


----------



## gmk (6. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> also mit dem rp2 (der original drin war) nutze ich mittlerwiele ~98% des federwegs
> habe ~90-95kg - 16 bar sind im dämpfer
> 
> wieviel hub und einbaulänge hat der dämpfer im rz one20? nehme mal an 190mm/50(hub)
> ...



Hi,

Was bedeutet mittlerweile ????

Eine angenommene Einbaulänge bei einem RZOne20 von 190mm (wie bei meinem Prophet SL mit 120mm Federweg) würde nur die Tretlagerhöhe 
des Bikes erniedrigen aber es hätte trotzdem 140mm Federweg wenn am Hinterbau sonst nix geändert ist !

Glaube ich also nicht !

Die Einbaulänge ist mit Sicherheit auch 200mm aber nur ca. 44mm Hub was dann ca. 120mm Federweg ergibt !!!!!

Zum Monarch : Gebe ich dir Recht !

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich der Fox RP2 aus meinem Prophet im Rize verhält wenn die Buchsen endlich aufgebohrt sind !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (6. Mai 2010)

bis ich die 98% nutze, dauerte es ~500km
der dämpfer braucht zeit zum einfahren ...

dachte du hast wie der *rzOne20* eine rz one20
klar, rize (1st generation) sowie rz one40 haben einen 200/50mm dämpfer

ich bin grad am eroieren was das 2010er rz one40 für einen dämpfer hat
ich vermute
rp23 mit velocity M / rebound M und 150-200psi als boostvalve
nur hab´ ich leider keine bestätigung von einem händler


----------



## didi4651 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe grad mal nachgemessen waren 43mm allerdings war es keine grobe tour ich hatte immer noch reserven


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> velocity gibts in *l*ow / *m*edium / *f*irm
> rebound genauso
> sowie den boostvalve wert von 100psi -300psi
> 
> welche einstellung hat dein rz one20 dämpfer?


 
auf meinem dämpfer steht:

Boost Valve Tune: 225
Velocitiy Tune: L
Rebound Tune: M


habt ihr da noch genauere erklärungen was das alles ist?


boost valve kann wahrscheinlich nicht die luft sein die ich einpumpe....hab 18 bar drinn (225 wird wohl psi sein und ist so um die 15 bar, glaub ich).


velocity tune hab ich L (also dann Low) ... könnte ich somit als 100 kg bröckerl (...tendenz momentan richtung 90 kg .... immer mit bekleidung und tagesgepäck) von fox auf F für firm stellen lassen???

aber was ist das velocity tune?


rebound bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.

aber wie kann ich den pro-pedal effekt "verstärken" ....


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> rz one40 haben einen 200/50mm dämpfer



Einspruch, mein Monarch 3.1 im RZ40 hat definitiv nur 45mm...

(Gemessen am luftlosen Dämpfer)


Mal zur Aufklärung:

Mein 8 Jahre altes Jekyll hatte einen Riß an der Dämpferaufnahme, bin zwar noch 1 Jahr problemlos damit gefahren, aber nun dachte ich mir, probier mal die Garantie.
Hat problemlos geklappt, nach 10 Tagen war ich im Besitz eines neuen RZ40 Rahmens mit angesprochenem Monarch 3.1 Dämpfer. Dazu gabs noch eine Adapterhülse fürs BB30 Tretlager, um normale Lager verbauen zu können.
Beim Aufbau kommen dann die ersten Hürden: Sattelstütze, Klemme und Umwerfer passen nicht mehr. Ok, etwas muß man ja immer investieren. Den Rest incl. Schaltzüge konnten weiter verwendet werden.

Vor dem Zusammenbau hab ich mir mal die Hinterbau (Schwindsucht) Lagerung angeschaut, alles sehr grazil, wenigstens gibts die Lager für kleines Geld in der Bucht, im Gegensatz zu den überteuerten Steuersatzlagern.
Was mir dann aufgefallen ist: Der Hinterbau hatte 140mm Breite und muß, um die Nabe zu klemmen, schon ordentlich zusammengedrückt werden. Sicherlich auf Dauer nicht zuträglich für die Haltbarkeit der Lager.

Daß dadurch die gesamte Konstruktion schwergängiger war, konnte ich jedoch nicht feststellen.

Der Dämpfer hat wie gesagt komischerweise nur 45mm Hub. Kann man ja leicht testen, indem man die Luft abläßt und ihn dann bis zum Anschlag (metallisch hart) einfedert.
Da ich auch rund 92kg netto wiege, brauche ich gut 18 Bar, um auf 15-20% Sag zu kommen. Dann nutzte ich den Federweg jedoch auch nach leichten Sprüngen (50cm) nur zu 2/3 aus.
Die Dämpfung und auch diese Plattformverstellung habe ich beide ganz geöffnet, also wenig Dämpfung und Plattform.
Trotzdem wippt bei mir bergauf so gut wie nichts, kann man auch gut fühlen wenn man einen Finger während der Fahrt an den Dämpfer hält.
Also in der Hinsicht kann ich mich derzeit noch nicht beklagen.

Die Sache mit der Zugverlegung geht mir aber ziemlich auf den Geist. Den hinteren Zug habe ich nicht unten am Tretlager verlegt, sondern oben mit dem vorderen und dann über die Sitzstrebe runter zum Schaltwerk.
Wie sind den die Erfahrungen hier bei nach innen abgesprungener Kette, wenn der Zug dort unten am Tretlager verläuft?

Daß man an diversen Stellen abkleben muß, ist schon klar. Zum Glück ist mein Rahmen schwarz, da reichen ein paar Lagen schwarzes Gewebetape.

Leider ist der Rahmen gepulvert, was im Gegensatz zur Lackierung am Jekyll eine miserable Haltbarkeit hat. Bei solch teuren Rahmen sollte eigentlich eine Eloxierung drin sein.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2010)

pulverung ist eigentlich widerstandsfähiger als eine lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> pulverung ist eigentlich widerstandsfähiger als eine lackierung.



1. Beispiel Sattelklemme: direkt beim ersten Anziehen löst sich darunter großflächig die Beschichtung, man kann das dann mit dem Fingernagel weiter abpulen. Beim Jekyll gabs da im Laufe der Jahre auch blanke Stellen, aber der Lack hielt, da blätterte nix.
2. Beispiel Oberrohr: nur kurz mit der Schraubenzieherspitze drangepitscht (nicht gekratzt!), schon durch bis aufs Alu. Naja, wozu gibts schwarzen Edding... Ich bin da nicht so zimperlich wie manch anderer, der jetzt wohl schon zum Händler gerannt wäre. Solange das Teil hält, stören mich Macken und Kratzer nicht sonderlich. Trotzdem hatte ich mir von meinem ersten gepulverten Rahmen doch etwas mehr Wiederstandsfähigkeit erwartet. Bislang hatte ich entweder top lackierte CDs oder eloxiertes Material.


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sind den die Erfahrungen hier bei nach innen abgesprungener Kette, wenn der Zug dort unten am Tretlager verläuft?
> 
> Daß man an diversen Stellen abkleben muß, ist schon klar. Zum Glück ist mein Rahmen schwarz, da reichen ein paar Lagen schwarzes Gewebetape.
> ...



Also mir ist die Kette noch nie abgesprungen. Aber unabhängig davon, läuft bei mir der Zug zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer. Der Zug kann an dieser Stelle meines Wissens gar nicht mit der Kette in Berührung kommen. Die Schwinge habe ich durch einen alten Fahrradschlauch, befestigt mit Kabelbindern, geschützt. Sollte halten, wird aber in diesem Fred bestimmt nicht gerne gesehen. Zu schwer und nicht posergeeignet.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> auf meinem dämpfer steht:
> Boost Valve Tune: 225
> Velocitiy Tune: L
> Rebound Tune: M
> ...



Auf meinem RP23 (2010) steht 175 bei BoostValve was wie einige geschrieben haben das Mittelmaß für die meisten Bikes/Biker darstellt !

Bei mir scheint das nicht zu reichen !
Da bist du besser dran !

BoostValve ist nicht der Druck der Hauptkammer sondern fest eingestellt !
Es ist soweit ich weiß eine Art Durchschlagschutz !!!

Velocity Tune (früher Compression) ist die Einstellung für die Druckstufe und sollte bei unserem Gewicht 
eher in der höchsten Einstellung (*F*irm oder *H*igh) stehen (früher 3 Balken) !!!

Propedal war früher auch mit einem Balkendiagramm verewigt aber heute ....... ???

Ist aber bestimmt auch zu beeinflussen !?
Hätte ich bei meinem RP23 auch gerne etwas (viel) mehr !
Ich vermute das bei einer höheren Compressions-Stufe (VelocityTune) automatisch auch die Plattform effektiver wird !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (7. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Auf meinem RP23 (2010) steht 175 bei BoostValve was wie einige geschrieben haben das Mittelmaß für die meisten Bikes/Biker darstellt !
> 
> Bei mir scheint das nicht zu reichen !
> Da bist du besser dran !
> ...



druckstufe wird *M*edium reichen
L wird zu wenig sein

*propedal war nie mit einem balken verewigt* sondern compression tune / rebound tune

ja
aber das müßte man testen (boostvalve gibts von 100-300psi)

ich würde mal push kontktieren


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> *propedal war nie mit einem balken verewigt* sondern compression tune / rebound tune



Leider muss ich wiedersprechen !!!!

Propedal war doch mit einem Balken verewigt !!!

z.B. auf meinem Fox Float R :







Grüße Klaus


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1. Beispiel Sattelklemme: direkt beim ersten Anziehen löst sich darunter großflächig die Beschichtung, man kann das dann mit dem Fingernagel weiter abpulen. Beim Jekyll gabs da im Laufe der Jahre auch blanke Stellen, aber der Lack hielt, da blätterte nix.
> 2. Beispiel Oberrohr: nur kurz mit der Schraubenzieherspitze drangepitscht (nicht gekratzt!), schon durch bis aufs Alu. Naja, wozu gibts schwarzen Edding... Ich bin da nicht so zimperlich wie manch anderer, der jetzt wohl schon zum Händler gerannt wäre. Solange das Teil hält, stören mich Macken und Kratzer nicht sonderlich. Trotzdem hatte ich mir von meinem ersten gepulverten Rahmen doch etwas mehr Wiederstandsfähigkeit erwartet. Bislang hatte ich entweder top lackierte CDs oder eloxiertes Material.



in der tat. wird dann aber eher ne lackierung sein. ich hab hier ein pulverbschichtestes rad und ich hatte zu tun das pulver von den bremssockeln zu bekommen. da ist sogar das cutter gescheitert.

die cannondale lackierung ist sowieso alles andere als gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die cannondale lackierung ist sowieso alles andere als gut.



Na ja....... also da gibt es jawohl einige andere die wirklich schlecht sind !

Ich konnte mich über die Lackierung meiner Canni-Bikes bisher nie Beschweren !

Kommt halt immer drauf an wie gut (und vor allem welche) Lackschutzfolie man anbringt !!!!

Das ich mit der Folie meist sehr großzügig bin hat das bisher immer ganz gut hingehauen !

Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Na ja also da gibt es jawohl einige andere die wirklich schlecht sind !
> 
> Ich konnte mich über die Lackierung meiner Canni-Bikes bisher nie Beschweren !
> 
> ...




Dass ich hier von ungeschützten Rahmen spreche, sollte wohl klar sein. 
Wenn ich mein Rad im Wohnzimmer an die Wand hänge, hält der Lack natürlich ewig. Nix anderes ist es doch, wenn man es mit Klebefolie tapeziert.
Ich habe da früher mal Bucheinbindefolie für mein M800 genommen, da kam nach 2 Jahren ein jungfräulicher Lack zum Vorschein. 

Hier gehts aber nicht darum, wie toll die Beschichtung unter der Folie hält, sondern wie schlecht die Haltbarkeit der Pulverung in meinem Fall im Gegensatz zur vor 8 Jahren angewandten Lackierung ist.
Aber das Thema ist für mich gegessen, da ich für den Rahmen nix bezahlt habe, juckt mich das auch nicht weiter, wenn hier und da was abplatzt. Wundern tut es mich dennoch, da ja allerorten immer so von Pulverbeschichtung geschwärmt wird.


----------



## gmk (7. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Leider muss ich wiedersprechen !!!!
> 
> Propedal war doch mit einem Balken verewigt !!!
> 
> ...



]
?
ein dämpfer der nur rebound kann mit propedal anzeige
for what?

beim RP23 hast sogar ein drehrädchen dafür


----------



## gmk (7. Mai 2010)

0


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> ist ja auch ein R
> beim RP23 hast sogar ein drehrädchen dafür



...ist mir klar denn ich habe unter anderem einen RP23......



ich wollte ja auch nur die Aussage widerlegen das es nie eine Balkenskala für die Pedalplattform bei Fox-Dämpfern gegeben haben soll !!!

Übrigens hat der Fox-R-Dämpfer eine feste Werkseinstellung für die Pedalplattform und nicht nur Rebound !

OK.... der Rebound ist verstellbar die Plattform nicht !


----------



## gmk (7. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



wozu sollte ein fox float R propedal haben ?
http://www.foxracingshox.com/specials/bike/archived/08_shocks.htm
http://www.foxracingshox.com/specials/bike/archived/07_shocks.htm
*okay gabs ab 2009*
http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/09/shocks/FLOAT/R

ein propedal, das man nicht abdrehen kann ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> ein propedal, das man nicht abdrehen kann ...



Hi nochmal,

Der Fox Float R ist echt ein guter Dämpfer und meiner Meinung nach 
schon fast als Geheimtip einzustufen !
Funzt super, die Plattform filtert nur die schnellen pumpenden Bewegungen weg 
und er spricht ansonsten sehr gut an !!!
Und er ist saugünstig in allen möglichen Einbaulängen zu kaufen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Kasermandl (9. Mai 2010)

Hi Jungs!

Ich bekomme mit Ende Mai mein RZ One20 1  (freu!). Da ich mich auch zu den Schwergewichtern zähle 98kg habe ich nun wegen der Wippneigung des RP23 Dämpfer bedenken. Von meinem Händler wurde mir angeboten auch den RPL zu verbauen. Welchen Tip habt Ihr den da für mich. Ist mein erstes Fully und ich habe mit Dämpfern keine Erfahrungen.

Gruß 
Kasermandl


----------



## Kasermandl (9. Mai 2010)

Sorry - natürlich auch ein Gruß an die Mädls! ;-)


----------



## HSS (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit 2Monate eine RZ20 one. Bin auch bei der 100Kg Klasse.
Am Anfang dachte ich auch das Propedal auf der 3.Stufe zu schwach ist, leichtes Wippen auf der Straße (macht aber nicht wirklich langsamer).
Sobald es Bergauf geht, (steiler um so besser) wippt da garnichts mehr (Top).
Inzwischen finde ich den Dämpfer richtig gut. Fahre 12mm SAG, kann zu 80% auf 3.Stufe (PP) fahren ohne zu große Komforteinbußen, bei PP offen nutze ich den ganze Dämpferhub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (9. Mai 2010)

HSS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe seit 2Monate eine RZ20 one. Bin auch bei der 100Kg Klasse.
> Am Anfang dachte ich auch das Propedal auf der 3.Stufe zu schwach ist, leichtes Wippen auf der Straße (macht aber nicht wirklich langsamer).
> Sobald es Bergauf geht, (steiler um so besser) wippt da garnichts mehr (Top).
> Inzwischen finde ich den Dämpfer richtig gut. Fahre 12mm SAG, kann zu 80% auf 3.Stufe (PP) fahren ohne zu große Komforteinbußen, bei PP offen nutze ich den ganze Dämpferhub.



Welches Dämpfersetup? Ich (95-98kg) hab auchauf Stufe 3 starkes wippen!


----------



## HSS (9. Mai 2010)

17bar !
Starkes Wippen?, auf der Ebene ca 4-5mm vom Dämpferhub.
Bergauf 0 !!


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Mai 2010)

HSS schrieb:


> 17bar !
> Starkes Wippen?, auf der Ebene ca 4-5mm vom Dämpferhub.
> Bergauf 0 !!


 

ich meine das werkssetup:
velocity gibts in *l*ow / *m*edium / *f*irm
rebound genauso
sowie den boostvalve wert von 100psi -300psi

auf meinem dämpfer steht:

Boost Valve Tune: 225
Velocitiy Tune: L
Rebound Tune: M

effekt ist der wie hier in diesem post beschrieben !


----------



## HSS (9. Mai 2010)

Habe auch 225


----------



## homopus (10. Mai 2010)

HSS schrieb:


> Habe auch 225



Na super und was steht bei dir bei
Velocitiy Tune und Rebound Tune


----------



## ultra2 (10. Mai 2010)

HSS schrieb:


> 17bar !
> Starkes Wippen?, auf der Ebene ca 4-5mm vom Dämpferhub.
> Bergauf 0 !!



Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich habe ein Rize und kein RZ, in etwa das gleiche Kampfgewicht und bei mir wippt bei auch ca. 16 -17 bar überhaupt nix. Und das im offenen Modus, also ohne ProPedal. Allerdings besitze ich auch nur einen RP23 ohne Boosttrallala.


----------



## erbchen (10. Mai 2010)

hi,

welche Buchsen (Maße) brauche ich denn um einen RP23 in mein RZ 140 5 einzubauen?

Derzeit ist einen Monarch drin. Kann ich vielleicht sogar die Buchsen vom Monarch benutzen? Es wird ja ins selbe Rad eingebaut.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Danimal (10. Mai 2010)

Krass, hier kommt man sich mit 74kg ja schon als Aussenseiter vor!!
Davon ab: Bei meinem RZ140 wippt der RP23 bei eingeschalteter Plattform überhaupt nicht, selbst bei reichlich Gebolze auf dem großen Blatt. Offen pumpt er ein wenig, aber selbst das ist auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt eher unauffällig. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Werks-Setup nicht für Gewichte >95kg optimiert wurde, wahrscheinlich hilft da nur, den Dämpfer an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen zu lassen.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## gmk (10. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich habe ein Rize und kein RZ, in etwa das gleiche Kampfgewicht und bei mir wippt bei auch ca. 16 -17 bar überhaupt nix. Und das im offenen Modus, also ohne ProPedal. Allerdings besitze ich auch nur einen RP23 ohne Boosttrallala.



also dann würd´ ich mir sorgen machen
wenn offen nichts wippt 
nein, ernst am mittleren kb ist das rize wirklich sehr gut im vortrieb


erbchen schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> welche Buchsen (Maße) brauche ich denn um einen RP23 in mein RZ 140 5 einzubauen?
> 
> ...


leider, nein
jeder dämpfer braucht seine "eigenen" reduzierhülsen(buchsen)
eigentlich sollten buchsen 22.6mm (seite 11)passen aber anscheined schlampte cannondale bei den toleranzen
ich habe die 22.2 genommen, passen perfekt
den achsdurchmesser brauchst noch - 8mm
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario--Modell-2010-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (10. Mai 2010)

Hi 

folglich brauche ich "nur" einen RP23 und 2x das Fox-Buchsenset 22,2mm mit 8mm Bohrung, oder? 

Der Stift mit dem der Dämpfer am Rahmen befestigt wird muss ich nicht kaufen, kann da den vorhandenen nehmen der jetzt meinen Monarch im Rahmen hält, richtig?

Schonmal Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## gmk (10. Mai 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> folglich brauche ich "nur" einen RP23 und 2x das Fox-Buchsenset 22,2mm mit 8mm Bohrung, oder?
> 
> ...



yes
willst du auf fox wechseln? _edit: okay, hab´falsch gelesen du willst auf rp23 wechseln._
gute entscheidung!!
& yes


----------



## Kasermandl (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Wie es scheint gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit dem RP 23 Dämpfer (bei Einsatz für Schwergewichter und Großgewachsene). Welcher "schwerer Junge" hat schon Erfahrung mit dem RPL Dämpfer gemacht. Da kann ich ja zwischen Lockout, Pro Pedal und Offen wählen (oder?) - wäre für mich wahrscheinlich dann ideal. Meine Frage: das Dämpfungsverhalten bei Pro Pedal kann ich da auch manuell abstimmen? (Danke schon mal vorab an RZOne20 der mir seine Erfahrungen schon gesendet hat) mich würde nun auch noch interessieren wie das andere Biker sehen.


----------



## gmk (11. Mai 2010)

Kasermandl schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Wie es scheint gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit dem RP 23 Dämpfer (bei Einsatz für Schwergewichter und Großgewachsene). Welcher "schwerer Junge" hat schon Erfahrung mit dem RPL Dämpfer gemacht. Da kann ich ja zwischen Lockout, Pro Pedal und Offen wählen (oder?) - wäre für mich wahrscheinlich dann ideal. Meine Frage: das Dämpfungsverhalten bei Pro Pedal kann ich da auch manuell abstimmen? (Danke schon mal vorab an RZOne20 der mir seine Erfahrungen schon gesendet hat) mich würde nun auch noch interessieren wie das andere Biker sehen.



http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/shocks/FLOAT/RPL

propedal kannst du nie selbst abstimmen bis auf die 3stufen beim rp23


> - ProPedal (factory set)


----------



## canno-range (11. Mai 2010)

Kasermandl schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Wie es scheint gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit dem RP 23 Dämpfer (bei Einsatz für Schwergewichter und Großgewachsene). Welcher "schwerer Junge" hat schon Erfahrung mit dem RPL Dämpfer gemacht. Da kann ich ja zwischen Lockout, Pro Pedal und Offen wählen (oder?) - wäre für mich wahrscheinlich dann ideal. Meine Frage: das Dämpfungsverhalten bei Pro Pedal kann ich da auch manuell abstimmen? (Danke schon mal vorab an RZOne20 der mir seine Erfahrungen schon gesendet hat) mich würde nun auch noch interessieren wie das andere Biker sehen.



Ich komme mit dem RP23 eigentlich gut klar (Rize ´09). Die 3 verschiedenen ProPedalstufen unterscheiden sich bei mir vergleichsweise deutlich. Welche Grundeinstellung mein Dämpfer hat, kann ich nicht mehr sagen, da ich den Aufkleber entfernt habe. 

Allerdings fahre ich fast in allen Situationen den offenen Dämpfer. Mich stört ein leichtes Wippen eigentlich nicht und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass ich mit dem ProPedal wesentlich langsamer bin, also Kraft verschenke. Das ProPedal nutze ich eigentlich nur auf längeren Asphaltstrecken bergauf. 

Erfahrungen mit dem RPL habe ich aus dem Scalpel. Auch hier ist der Unterrschied zwischen offen und PP spürbar. Das Scalpel ist ein Bike, dass relativ wippanfällig ist. Trotzdem bin ich auch damit fast immer im offenen Modus gefahren. Bei rundem Tritt hatte ich damit das Wippen ganz gut im Griff. Die Blockierfunktion habe ich so gut wie nie gebraucht. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt einen RP23 für das Scalpel gekauft und ihn bei *TFTuned* auf meine Bedürfnisse und mein Gewicht "pushen" lassen. Ich kann nur sagen, das ist eine Investition, die sich lohnt. Gemessen an dem Preis für das Rad ist das Dämpfertuning relativ günstig, besonders wenn man es mit einem ohnehin fälligen Service verbindet. Der Zugewinn an Performance ist das Geld auf jeden Fall wert. 

Der RPL lässt sich dort übrigens nicht tunen, da das Innenleben ein völlig anderes ist.


----------



## Danimal (11. Mai 2010)

Kasermandl schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja zwischen Lockout, Pro Pedal und Offen wählen (oder?) - wäre für mich wahrscheinlich dann ideal.


Ehrlich gesagt würde ich bei >85kg mit dem Lockout am Dämpfer vorsichtig sein... das sind schon ziemliche Belastungen, die beim Lockout im Dämpfer, an den Buchsen und am Hinterbau entstehen.
Ich würde einen RP23 nehmen und ihn pushen lassen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (11. Mai 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich bei >85kg mit dem Lockout am Dämpfer vorsichtig sein... das sind schon ziemliche Belastungen, die beim Lockout im Dämpfer, an den Buchsen und am Hinterbau entstehen.
> Ich würde einen RP23 nehmen und ihn pushen lassen.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


 

4 jahre cannondale rush mit RPL inkl. 4 x AX kein Problem, immer > 95 kg ( einmal glaub ich warens nur 90 kg, dafür ein anderes jahr ~ 100 kg .... plus rucksack ~6 kg).
ich für meinen teil bin recht überzeugt vom RPL. allerdings war ich nur bergauf und auf asphalt im L modus ....


----------



## Kasermandl (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos! 
Das Forum hier ist echt "SPITZE" - schön langsam blicke ich bei den Dämpfern durch ;-)
Nur noch 14 Tage bis das Bike da sein soll   (bei uns ist derzeit ein sch.... Wetter - darum kann ich die Lieferung etwas leichter erwarten)

Lt meinem Händler bekommt er nächste Woche von Leuten von Cannondale einen Besuch und wird dabei mit Ihnen auch über die beiden Dämpfer sprechen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Mai 2010)

Der RPL ist ein Klasse Dämpfer weil er alle Möglichkeiten (LockOut, PP, Offen) bietet die man durchaus 
in der ein oder anderen Situation gebrauchen kann und ist natürlich für ein Scalpel die ideale Wahl !!!

Natürlich muss man die jeweilig beste Einstellung auch einschalten !!!!

Zum Lockout gebe in *Danimal* vollkommen recht das ein Lockout immer etwas mit Vorsicht zu geniesen ist da die Belastungen 
(wenn man vergisst den Lockout raus zu nehmen) bergab immens sind und der Dämpfer dann ganz schön auf die Mütze bekommt !

Da das Rize ja durchaus als halbes Marathon- und aber auch als All Mountain-Bike durchgeht ist der RPL auch hier durchaus vernünftig !

Aufgrund des evtl. "vergessens" den Lockout zu öffnen würde ich aber immer einen Dämpfer ohne Lockout 
aber mit einer sehr gut funktionierenden Plattform vorziehen und auch empfehlen !!!

Ich habe mit dem RP23 bisher bezüglich des Plattform-Setup's keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht 
dafür aber mit dem RP2 der bei mir im Prophet erste Sahne funzt !
*Der RP2 wird auch demnächst in meinem Rize den DT Swiss 190 mit Lockout ersetzen !!!!*
Die Plattform bei meinem RP2 hat eine sehr starke Auswirkung und einen LockOut vermisse ich überhaupt nicht !!

Und ein "vergessen" des Öffnens ist überhaupt nicht schlimm da der RP23 wie auch der RP2 im Falle eines 
harten Schlages bergab auch voll aufmachen das heißt der Federweg wird voll genutzt !!!

Grüße Klaus
____________________________________________________

*Verkaufe nagelneuen nur 30km benutzten RP23 (200/50,8mm) aus 2010 mit Boostvalve !!!*

Bei Interesse PN !


----------



## gmk (16. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



du hast jetzt einen SSD190L im rz one 40 ?
bei mir war die druckstufe viel zu wenig, d.h. der dämpfer war am anfang viel zu degressiv
was für einstellungen hat dein rp2 aus dem prophet, du wirst nämlich
compression tune mitte & rebound tune mitte brauchen

was für einstellungen hat der rp23 (velocity/rebound), hast bis jetzt noch immer nicht verraten !


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> du hast jetzt einen SSD190L im rz one 40 ?
> bei mir war die druckstufe viel zu wenig, d.h. der dämpfer war am anfang viel zu degressiv
> was für einstellungen hat dein rp2 aus dem prophet, du wirst nämlich
> compression tune mitte & rebound tune mitte brauchen
> was für einstellungen hat der rp23 (velocity/rebound), hast bis jetzt noch immer nicht verraten !



Ja der DT Swiss war in dem Rize-Rahmen verbaut wie ich Ihn gekauft habe !

Der Dämpfer ist sehr weich da hast du recht !
Aber wenn ich mehr Druck drauf gebe wird der genutzte Federweg noch weniger !
Der Hinterbau nutzt so schon nur 80% !!!
Also nicht optimal !
Deshalb verpflanze ich mal den RP2 aus dem Prophet !!!
Mal sehen wie der sich verhält !
Aber erst wenn mein DHX 5.0 Air in 200/57mm fürs Prophet da ist !!!

Der RP2 hat : Compression Tune : hoher Balken = High und Rebound Tune : Medium

Den RP23 hatte ich mal kurz im Rize hat sich aber genauso unbrauchbar erwiesen wie im Prophet !
Zu wenig Plattform und zu wenig Rebound !
Erst wenn man die Druckstufe erhöht passt auch die Plattform einigermaßen aber dann ist er zu progressiv in der offenen Stellung !
Das Setup passt halt einfach nicht zum mir (?)/meinem Bike !?

Der RP23 hat : Velocity Tune : L / Rebound : M / Boost Valve: 175


----------



## gmk (17. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ja der DT Swiss war in dem Rize-Rahmen verbaut wie ich Ihn gekauft habe !
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist sehr weich da hast du recht !
> Aber wenn ich mehr Druck drauf gebe wird der genutzte Federweg noch weniger !
> ...



aha
wundert mich sehr, es gab doch nie ein rize mit dtswiss dämpfer (?)
hast du den rize rahmen gebraucht gekauft?

ich nutze mit dem SSD210L mehr federweg als mit dem rp2

ich denke mit dem rp2 wirst du glücklich !
wo hast du den rp23 her, auch beim rahmen dabei ?


----------



## teamscarpa (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit dem RP23 auch nicht wirklich zufrieden! Kann doch nicht sein dass er mit 20% Sag - bei 70 kg fahrfertig 15 Bar braucht oder?


----------



## homopus (17. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Den RP23 hatte ich mal kurz im Rize hat sich aber genauso unbrauchbar erwiesen wie im Prophet !
> Zu wenig Plattform und zu wenig Rebound !
> Erst wenn man die Druckstufe erhöht passt auch die Plattform einigermaßen aber dann ist er zu progressiv in der offenen Stellung !
> Das Setup passt halt einfach nicht zum mir (?)/meinem Bike !?
> ...



Dann würden sich ja die original im Rize bzw. RZ verbauten RP23 schon unterscheiden
denn der von rzOne20 hat ja Velocity Tune : L / Rebound : M / Boost Valve: 225

Welche Abstimmung haben denn die bei allen anderen im RZ oder Rize verbauten Dämpfer???


----------



## rzOne20 (17. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Dann würden sich ja die original im Rize bzw. RZ verbauten RP23 schon unterscheiden
> denn der von rzOne20 hat ja Velocity Tune : L / Rebound : M / Boost Valve: 225
> 
> Welche Abstimmung haben denn die bei allen anderen im RZ oder Rize verbauten Dämpfer???


 
Mein Bruder und mein Kumpel haben alle die gleichen Einstellungen wie ich! Sind dann schon mal 3 RZone20!


----------



## gmk (17. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Dann würden sich ja die original im Rize bzw. RZ verbauten RP23 schon unterscheiden
> denn der von rzOne20 hat ja Velocity Tune : L / Rebound : M / Boost Valve: 225
> 
> Welche Abstimmung haben denn die bei allen anderen im RZ oder Rize verbauten Dämpfer???



ist doch klar, andere dämpfereinbaulänge anderer umlenkhebel ...
und soviel unterschied ist bei rzone 20 und one40 nicht
nur der boostvalve

der monarch hat tune B

was meinst du mit allen anderen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (17. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> was meinst du mit allen anderen ?



Ganz einfach mich, und vielleicht auch andere hier, würde interessieren welche unterschiedlich abgestimmten RP23 
bei allen anderen RZ ridern verbaut sind???


----------



## gmk (17. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mich, und vielleicht auch andere hier, würde interessieren welche unterschiedlich abgestimmten RP23
> bei allen anderen RZ ridern verbaut sind???



wieso sollten die unterschiedlich sein ????


----------



## Danimal (17. Mai 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem RP23 auch nicht wirklich zufrieden! Kann doch nicht sein dass er mit 20% Sag - bei 70 kg fahrfertig 15 Bar braucht oder?



??? Ich wiege (mit Rucki und Klamotten - nackt fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr) bestimmt 78kg und fahre etwa 13-14bar im Dämpfer. Damit habe ich dann genau die empfohlenen 12.5mm Sag.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## homopus (19. Mai 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> wieso sollten die unterschiedlich sein ????



Also zum einen ist es so, das an meinem neuen RZ one20 bereits der RP 23 defekt ist  und ich deshalb möglicherweise den Ersatzdämpfer direkt von Toxohoöics anders abstimmen lassen könnte. 
Zum anderen vermute ich anhand der hier sehr unterschiedlichen Aussagen zur Zufriedenheit ( Wippverhalten ) entweder einige defekte Dämpfer mehr oder eben von vornherein unterschiedliche Abstimmungen


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Mai 2010)

wippverhalten von meinem rzOne20

also ich war gestern bei meinem händler. der hat mir gesagt es ist normal. auch ein tunig wird möglicherweise nicht viel bringen.
die tunings (velocitiy, rebound und und und) sind lt händler (und mein händler kennt sich wirklich extrem gut aus) für die abstimmung auf die jeweiligen bikes erforderlich. er glaubt nur an eine mäßige verbesserung.

viel mehr meint er ich empfinde das jetzt so extrem weil ich ja vorher beim rush einen RPL gewohnt war. dort bin ich viel mit Lockout gefahren. ich soll auf jeden fall noch eine weile fahren. die 1-1,5cm wippen werde ich bestimmt "gewöhnen". vom speed her wirds ja auch egal sein, is vermutlich auch bei mir nur eine kopfsache.

mein plan sieht jetzt so aus: nach dem ersten vollen jahr lasse ich sowieso bei allen federelementen (gabel und dämpfer) immer einen service machen. ich fahr jetzt bis zum herbst so weiter. wenn ich es dann immer noch als störend empfinde lasse ich beim service ein tuning machen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Mai 2010)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem RP23 auch nicht wirklich zufrieden! Kann doch nicht sein dass er mit 20% Sag - bei 70 kg fahrfertig 15 Bar braucht oder?



Das ist schon einiges !!!

Die "nur" 15 Bar brauche ich ja bei meinen 100kg !


----------



## gmk (19. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> *Also zum einen ist es so, das an meinem neuen RZ one20 bereits der RP 23 defekt ist*  und ich deshalb möglicherweise den Ersatzdämpfer direkt von Toxohoöics anders abstimmen lassen könnte.
> Zum anderen vermute ich anhand der hier sehr unterschiedlichen Aussagen zur Zufriedenheit ( Wippverhalten ) entweder einige defekte Dämpfer mehr oder eben von vornherein unterschiedliche Abstimmungen



*kann passieren, ja*
cannondale wird sicher nicht nur ein paar modelle neu abstimmen


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Mai 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das ist schon einiges !!!
> 
> Die "nur" 15 Bar brauche ich ja bei meinen 100kg !


Ich hab leider auchn bisserl mehr als 100 ..fahre mein Moto aber im Dämpfer auch nur mit knappe 15 bar .Is nen pr23 PP. Und bei 70 kg und 15 bar ...wollste nen Hartail fahren ??


----------



## teamscarpa (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, wäre super auf der Strasse zumindest Hab jetzt mal 13 Bar reingetan mal schaun. Vielleicht ist es halt eine Umgewöhnung die Mann akzeptieren muss.



bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider auchn bisserl mehr als 100 ..fahre mein Moto aber im Dämpfer auch nur mit knappe 15 bar .Is nen pr23 PP. Und bei 70 kg und 15 bar ...wollste nen Hartail fahren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (19. Mai 2010)

Mach es doch genau so, wie Cannondale es vorsieht:
Radfahrklamotten anziehen, Dämpfer aufmachen, draufsetzen (ohne rumwippen!), Sag messen. Bei genau 12.5mm zwischen Dichtlippe und Ring passt das Setup genau. Der genaue Druck ist mir eigentlich total wurscht, weil ich nur nach dem Sag gehe!

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Mai 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Mach es doch genau so, wie Cannondale es vorsieht:
> Radfahrklamotten anziehen, Dämpfer aufmachen, draufsetzen (ohne rumwippen!), Sag messen. Bei genau 12.5mm zwischen Dichtlippe und Ring passt das Setup genau.
> Der genaue Druck ist mir eigentlich total wurscht, weil ich nur nach dem Sag gehe!



Genau so wird es gemacht und nicht anders !!!!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder was anderes als endlose Plattform Diskussionen:

Die RZs sollen ja laut Hersteller Plaste-Sitzstreben haben. Sieht man durch die Beschichtung zwar nicht, beim Anfassen fühlen sich die Sitzstreben aber auf alle Fälle wärmer an als die Kettenstreben. Die Anlenkung vorne und Lagersitze hinten sind aber wieder Alu.
Wie ist das Teil nun genau aufgebaut? Streben als Alukern mit Plastematten umwickelt oder komplette Karbonstreben mit angeklebten Endstücken?


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal wieder was anderes als endlose Plattform Diskussionen:
> 
> Die RZs sollen ja laut Hersteller Plaste-Sitzstreben haben. Sieht man durch die Beschichtung zwar nicht, beim Anfassen fühlen sich die Sitzstreben aber auf alle Fälle wärmer an als die Kettenstreben. Die Anlenkung vorne und Lagersitze hinten sind aber wieder Alu.
> Wie ist das Teil nun genau aufgebaut? Streben als Alukern mit Plastematten umwickelt oder komplette Karbonstreben mit angeklebten Endstücken?



Das Du jetzt hier mitmachen darfst

Schick mir ne PN mit deiner Mäladresse und ich schick dir was dazu.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das Du jetzt hier mitmachen darfst...




Das habe ich mir ja schließlich mit dem Jekyll 8 Jahre lang hart erarbeitet!


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir ja schließlich mit dem Jekyll 8 Jahre lang hart erarbeitet!



Ich wäre hier ja wieder raus, wenn das aktuelle Genius mir nicht vorgekommen wäre wie eine Schiffsschaukel gegenüber dem Rize.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (20. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal wieder was anderes als endlose Plattform Diskussionen:
> 
> Die RZs sollen ja laut Hersteller Plaste-Sitzstreben haben. Sieht man durch die Beschichtung zwar nicht, beim Anfassen fühlen sich die Sitzstreben aber auf alle Fälle wärmer an als die Kettenstreben. Die Anlenkung vorne und Lagersitze hinten sind aber wieder Alu.
> Wie ist das Teil nun genau aufgebaut? Streben als Alukern mit Plastematten umwickelt *oder komplette Karbonstreben mit angeklebten Endstücken?*



*so ist es*


----------



## homopus (25. Mai 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wippverhalten von meinem rzOne20
> 
> also ich war gestern bei meinem händler. der hat mir gesagt es ist normal. auch ein tunig wird möglicherweise nicht viel bringen.
> die tunings (velocitiy, rebound und und und) sind lt händler (und mein händler kennt sich wirklich extrem gut aus) für die abstimmung auf die jeweiligen bikes erforderlich. er glaubt nur an eine mäßige verbesserung.
> ...



Ich lasse meinen RP23 bei Toxoholics jetzt mal auf Rebound=M Velocity=M und Boostvalve=225 ändern. Mal sehen ob das besser funzt


----------



## gmk (25. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen RP23 bei Toxoholics jetzt mal auf Rebound=M Velocity=M und Boostvalve=225 ändern. Mal sehen ob das besser funzt



logische konzequenz,  würde boostvalve auf 200psi auch noch ändern


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Mai 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen RP23 bei Toxoholics jetzt mal auf Rebound=M Velocity=M und Boostvalve=225 ändern. Mal sehen ob das besser funzt


 
gib uns bescheid wie sich der dämpfer dann verhält!


----------



## Kasermandl (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Mädls und Jungs!

Habe endlich mein RZOne20 bekommen und nach den ersten 3 Ausfahrten, was soll ich sagen - nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten (zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer usw.) einfach traumhaft. 

Ist ja mein erstes Fully darum fehlen mir ja Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber es ist einfach viel entspannender mit dem RZone zu fahren als mit meinem Hardtail. 
OK ich bin derzeit zwar noch einiges langsamer (das Bike ist auch noch nicht ganz perfekt abgestimmt) aber der Genuss ist deutlich größer.
Und ich habe in meinem Dämpfer ca. 16 Bar und bei dem RP23 Dämpfer im Propedal nur minimales wippen (ist eigenlich ganz angenehm). Allerdings nutze ich beim bergabfahren auch noch nicht den ganzen Federweg bin allerdings auch noch keine Trails gefahren. Denke der Dämpfer wird sich noch einlaufen.
Auf alle Fälle ein großer Spass!!

Frage: anscheinend bin ich zu blöd das Head Wrench Tool auseinanderzubekommen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## tommyboy (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand mir sagen kann, bis welche Bremsscheibengrösse, der Rize 4L (2009) Rahmen freigegeben ist?

Irgendwie kann ich es nicht finden, weder bei Cannondale, im Handbuch, etc..

Momentan sind 160er drauf, aber für alpines Gelände, fände ich 180er doch passender...und beruhigender dazu!

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe auf meinem Rize Carbon 2008 (L) vorne eine 203er und hinten eine 185er drauf. Bisher kein Problem (bei 85 KG).


----------



## kalula_rider (29. Mai 2010)

hier meine neuanschaffung:





wollt es euch net vorenthalten ;-)

habe jetzt noch ne Ultegra Kassette und 203mm Bremsscheiben montiert sowie NukeProof Pedale ;-)


----------



## gmk (29. Mai 2010)

kalula_rider schrieb:


> hier meine neuanschaffung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hui, fesch !
1.5" schaft bei der fox ! hoffentlich mit QR15


----------



## didi4651 (29. Mai 2010)

Habe an meinem Rize 4 2009 vorne und hinten 203mm ausser quietschen hinten keine Probleme bei 105kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyboy (29. Mai 2010)

@mohlo und didi

vielen Dank!
Ich habe an 180er gedacht, das sollte reichen.

Montiert man da nur eine andere Scheibe oder muss sonst noch was an der Bremse gemacht werden?

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2010)

Du benötigst noch die passenden Postmountadapter.


----------



## kalula_rider (30. Mai 2010)

hi,

mal ne frage, ich würd gern ne 120mm/140mm fox gabel ans RZ ONE twenty schrauben. ist das von Cannondale freigegeben oder fährt ggf. einer von euch auch eine 140mm gabel vorne?

mein überlegung ist, das ich vorne , wenn es eine fox gabel gibt die dies kann, 120mm federweg habe und 140mm wenn ich doch mal ein trail runter fahre. suche also eine gabel wo man den federweg von 120mm zu 140mm ändern kann. gibt es da ein modell von fox und wenn ja welches könnt ihr empfehlen?

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## homopus (30. Mai 2010)

kalula_rider schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mal ne frage, ich würd gern ne 120mm/140mm fox gabel ans RZ ONE twenty schrauben. ist das von Cannondale freigegeben oder fährt ggf. einer von euch auch eine 140mm gabel vorne?
> 
> ...




Das Modell Modell Marke Fox nennt sich Talas. Diese kannst du mit drei "clicks" zwischen 140/120/100mm verstellen.
Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, warum du dann nicht gleich ein RZone40 gekauft hast


----------



## gmk (30. Mai 2010)

kalula_rider schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mal ne frage, ich würd gern ne 120mm/140mm fox gabel ans RZ ONE twenty schrauben. ist das von Cannondale freigegeben oder fährt ggf. einer von euch auch eine 140mm gabel vorne?
> 
> ...



warum nicht?
talas von 150-100mm oder 140-100mm


----------



## Calli Potter (30. Mai 2010)

Talas ist schon was cooles..... schade das ich keine habe.... aber stören tut es ja auch nicht ;-) Mir langt meine Fox Float R ;-)

Ah.... bei mir am Bike werden nun die Fat Alberts gegen Maxxis Minion Reifen ersetzt!!


Hat die evtl schon jemand bei sich verbaut??? Gerade die 2,5er Reifen??? passen die hinten rein?? Weil die 2,35er passen rein weil die schmäler als 2,25er Fat Alberts sind


----------



## gmk (30. Mai 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Talas ist schon was cooles..... schade das ich keine habe.... aber stören tut es ja auch nicht ;-) Mir langt meine Fox Float R ;-)
> 
> Ah.... bei mir am Bike werden nun die Fat Alberts gegen Maxxis Minion Reifen ersetzt!!
> 
> ...



gibt ja auch eine revelation, lyrik, thor ... 
maxxis sind extrem schmal - denke das haut´ hin 
die larsen tt in 2.35 sind ungefähr so schmal wie 2.1er bei schwalbe


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Gerade die 2,5er Reifen??? passen die hinten rein?? Weil die 2,35er passen rein weil die schmäler als 2,25er Fat Alberts sind



Ich finde eher, daß der Platz nach vorne an der Schwinge sehr sehr eng ist. Meine 2.35er Alberts waren schon halb abgefahren, als ich den Rahmen aufgebaut habe, und da sind trotzdem nur rund 5mm Platz.
Neue Reifen und eine schnelle Straßenabfahrt mit >60km/h und es fängt an zu schleifen oder was ?!


----------



## tommyboy (30. Mai 2010)

So,

das ist interessant. Bei dem Rize 4Lefty ist vorne eine 185er Bremsscheibe montiert. Ich habe gerade mal geputzt und geölt und da habe ich mir das angeschaut. Da fiel mir auf, dass an der Lefty ein Postmountadapter dran ist, und eine 185er Scheibe. Ich habe das Rad neu gekauft, weiss jetzt aber nicht, ob das so sein soll, oder ab Werk eine 160er montiert ist und ich kein originales bekommen habe?! Muss ich mal im Netz nach der Spez suchen.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (30. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir beim Rize 4 08er BJ war 185 160 verbaut gewesen und ich habe auf 203 185 umgebaut

*@Enrgy*

Das ist mir schon kalr das die 2,35er Fat Alberts da nicht viel Platz drin haben ;-) habe mal einen abgefahrenen Big Betty rein gemacht ^^ 

Aber der Maxxis Minion als 2,35er ist echt schmäler als der Fat Albert in 2.25er ;-) Und von daher wäre es mal lustig zu sehen ob ein 2,5er Maxxis auch dort rein passt ins Rize......ja....ich weis, die 317er Mavic Felge ist dazu zu schmal..... da kommt ja noch was breiteres und stabileres rein ;-)


----------



## gmk (31. Mai 2010)

hab´selber FA in 2.35 oben
geht sich aus
kommt hald auch auf dei felge an - breitere felge->breiterer reifen

und 203 vorne und 185mm hinten sind auf einem allmountain ein MUSS !!


----------



## homopus (6. Juni 2010)

Gestern Nachmittag war´s nach gut drei Wochen Wartezeit soweit...konnte mein RZ one20 endlich vom Händler abholen 

Nachdem gößere Bremsscheibe sowie die Griffe, Kette, Cassette und Kurbel wie zu sehen bereits gegen eine 
RF Deus in red + passendem Reset BB24 Innenlager getauscht wurde, werde 
ich kurzfristig wohl noch Lenker, Vorbau und Satelstütze tauschen. Beim Lenker und der Stütze werd ich mich wohl für 
Ritchey WCS in wet black entscheiden. 
Nur beim Vorbau weiß ich noch nicht so recht??? Gibt´s da irgendwas, was nicht matt schwarz ist?

Die Entscheidung den Dämpfer direkt von Toxoholics in seiner Abstimmung ändern zu lassen, dürfte für die etwas schwereren Jungs wie mich 
( wiege 88kg ) goldrichtig gewesen sein


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Juni 2010)

Schönes rize  und die Eloxteile passen auch zusammen


----------



## s´Mattl (6. Juni 2010)

sers, 

war wegen eines lehrgangs lange nicht mehr im forum unterwegs. ich muss sagen, dass mir die neuen designs der rz sehr gut gefallen. ich selber werde mir wohl an mein rize carbon 3 innerhalb der nächsten monate eine lefty einbauen. welche version ist denn besser: max 140 carbon pbr, max 140 carbon fox rlc, max 140 spv evolve, max 140 tpc oder max 140 fluid-flow?

naja, habe ja noch zeit.

grüße

mattl aka tinu


----------



## Danimal (9. Juni 2010)

Die aktuellen Modelle sind nur noch die PBRs und die Fox RLC. Erstere sind luftgefedert, die Fox hat eine Stahlfeder.
Ich habe die Fox genommen, weil das meiner Meinung nach zum einen die ausgereifteste Technik ist und zum anderen die meisten Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet (Zugstufendämpfung, Druckstufendämpfung, Boost-Valve). Ich bin mit der Fox RLC total zufrieden und würde die auf jeden Fall wieder nehmen.
Die PBR ist ein paar Gramm leichter und hat den schneller zu bedienenden Lockout, ausserdem kann man sie über den Luftdruck schneller an unterschiedliche "Gewichtsklassen" anpassen... bei der Fox kann man die Standardfeder zwar mit einer anderen Vorspannung versehen, wenn man sehr leicht oder sehr schwer ist, muss man jedoch eine andere Feder verbauen.
Ich habe meine Gabel einmal auf mein übliches Tour-Gewicht (mit Trinkflaschen/camelbak) eingestellt und fahre mit dem Setup perfekt, auch wenn ich mal ohne Rucki oder mit Transalp-Bepackung unterwegs bin.

Kurzfassung: Fox RLC, weil durch Stahlfeder quasi ausfallsicher, erprobte Fox-Technik und gute Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (10. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt derzeit ein ständiges Knarzen bei meinem Rize Carbon. Verbaut sind ein BB30 Innenlager, das ich aber eigentlich als Schallquelle ausschließe, eine Lefty Max PBR mit normalem Leftysteuerrohr und separatem Vorbau (die Geräusche gibt es aber auch bei Verwendung des Stem/Steerer), Fox RP23, und eine KindShock i950r Sattelstütze. Da im Wiegetritt die Geräusche nicht auftreten, vermute ich mal, dass es irgendwas mit Sattel/Stütze zu tun hat. Bisher sind aber alle Versuche mit z.B Einfetten der Stütze, Sattelstützklemmung etc. erfolglos. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und weiß Abhilfe?


----------



## mountain 31 (10. Juni 2010)

Hört sich tatsächlich nach Sattelstütze/Sattel an.

Hatte das selbe Problem und nur durch Eingrenzen (Neuer Sattel-alte Stütze; neue Stütze-alter Sattel) meine alte Stütze (vermutlich die Verbindung Sattelaufnahme zu Stützrohr) als Schuldigen ausfindig gemacht.
Sattelstütze gewechselt Problem gelöst (leider bei dir nicht so einfach bzw. billig)


----------



## canno-range (10. Juni 2010)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> Hört sich tatsächlich nach Sattelstütze/Sattel an.
> 
> Hatte das selbe Problem und nur durch Eingrenzen (Neuer Sattel-alte Stütze; neue Stütze-alter Sattel) meine alte Stütze (vermutlich die Verbindung Sattelaufnahme zu Stützrohr) als Schuldigen ausfindig gemacht.
> Sattelstütze gewechselt Problem gelöst (leider bei dir nicht so einfach bzw. billig)



Danke schon mal für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich es auch mal mit einer anderen Stützen-/Sattel Kombination in den sich bietenden unterschiedlichen Konstellationen versuchen. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann was ausschließen. 

Wenn es an der Stütze liegt, werde ich sie reklamieren, darauf gibts noch Garantie.


----------



## postosch (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo RIZE-Community,

ich habe schon lange keine Probleme mehr mit dem rize 4L 2009er gehabt, eigentlich kann ich hauptsächlich auch nur positives berichten, aber am letzten WE war es wieder soweit.

Meine Lefty hat auf dem Trail plötzlich blockiert. Dieser verdammte Button war einfach "gelockt"! Jetzt hängt er und ist nicht funktionsfähig. Zum Glück aber im "unlock"-Mode. 

Hatte dieses Problem schon jemand? Wie gesagt, vor einem Jahr wurde das Innenleben meiner Lefty deswegen bereits schon mal getauscht. 
Mein Händler tut sehr erstaunt, nur glaube ich ihm da nicht ganz. Er will aber mal bei CD anrufen.
Vielleicht hat aber einer von euch schon eine Idee.....

Grüße,

postosch

P.S.: Ist morgen jemand aus dem Forum in der Pfalz am Start?? Wäre für ne Runde verfügbar.


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Modelle sind nur noch die PBRs und die Fox RLC. Erstere sind luftgefedert, die Fox hat eine Stahlfeder.
> Ich habe die Fox genommen, weil das meiner Meinung nach zum einen die ausgereifteste Technik ist und zum anderen die meisten Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet (Zugstufendämpfung, Druckstufendämpfung, Boost-Valve). Ich bin mit der Fox RLC total zufrieden und würde die auf jeden Fall wieder nehmen.
> Die PBR ist ein paar Gramm leichter und hat den schneller zu bedienenden Lockout, ausserdem kann man sie über den Luftdruck schneller an unterschiedliche "Gewichtsklassen" anpassen... bei der Fox kann man die Standardfeder zwar mit einer anderen Vorspannung versehen, wenn man sehr leicht oder sehr schwer ist, muss man jedoch eine andere Feder verbauen.
> Ich habe meine Gabel einmal auf mein übliches Tour-Gewicht (mit Trinkflaschen/camelbak) eingestellt und fahre mit dem Setup perfekt, auch wenn ich mal ohne Rucki oder mit Transalp-Bepackung unterwegs bin.
> ...



die rlc hat aber auch eine luftkammer oder nicht ?
danke 

@canno-range
bezüglich knacksen
bei mir wars nach ~2500km (und im wiegetritt, mal da mal nicht)
das hauptlager (schwingenlager[kettenstrebe vorne aufs sattelrohr]), reinigung - fett rein - seit her ist ruhe !


----------



## vsy (18. Juni 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> die rlc hat aber auch eine luftkammer oder nicht ?
> danke



nein, entweder Stahlfeder+Öl oder Titanfeder+Öl.
Welche Federkits es gibt, steht z.B. in der Cannondale  TechNote (Max Carbon 130 Fox RLC) auf Seite 20.

Gruss
volker


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> nein, entweder Stahlfeder+Öl oder Titanfeder+Öl.
> Welche Federkits es gibt, steht z.B. in der Cannondale  TechNote (Max Carbon 130 Fox RLC) auf Seite 20.
> 
> Gruss
> volker



danke
habs´ mir vorhin angschaut
sehr interessant
leider sehr teuer ...


----------



## postosch (18. Juni 2010)

Hey, Deutschland hat zwar verloren, aber hatte noch keiner Probs mit der Lefty? Kann denn keiner einen Tipp geben?


----------



## gmk (19. Juni 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag war´s nach gut drei Wochen Wartezeit soweit...konnte mein RZ one20 endlich vom Händler abholen
> 
> Nachdem gößere Bremsscheibe sowie die Griffe, Kette, Cassette und Kurbel wie zu sehen bereits gegen eine
> RF Deus in red + passendem *Reset BB24 Innenlager *getauscht wurde, werde
> ...


immer wider unverständlich wie man den genialen BB30 standard nicht nutzt ! ?
sonst ... feines bike! 
*mehr velocity tune ?*


----------



## mountain 31 (19. Juni 2010)

Mein Händler hat mich gebetsmühlenartig ermahnt
an unserem Modell das Lockout nur mit zwei Fingern
schön gleichmäßig zu betätigen. Er hatte wohl Erfahrungen
mit verblockten Knöpfen. In den aktuellen Leftys ist der
Knopf schon anders gestaltet.
Hilft dir zwar jetzt nicht mehr, musst du wohl zum
Händler!
Im Übrigen ist das Lockout bei mir total überflüssig,
fahre immer offen und bin damit sehr glücklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (19. Juni 2010)

postosch schrieb:


> Hey, Deutschland hat zwar verloren, aber hatte noch keiner Probs mit der Lefty? Kann denn keiner einen Tipp geben?



.


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. Juni 2010)

Wer willl seine Hollowgram noch was pimpen???


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Juni 2010)

Habe seid ca 2 Wochen nun den Maxxis Minion DH F+R als 2.35er bei mir auf dem Rize drauf und muss sagen das der Reifen einfach um Welten besser ist als der Fat Albert. Es ist auch mehr Platz im Hinterbau als bei dem 2,25er von Schwalbe.

Also 2.35 Maxxis passen ideal ins Bike rein, auch wenn die Reifen nicht so fett rüber kommen wie andere Modelle ;-) Dafür hast de aber super Gripp im Wald ;-) 

Bilder vom Bike werde die tage nach dem Umbau wieder reingestellt ;-)


----------



## gmk (20. Juni 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Habe seid ca 2 Wochen nun den Maxxis Minion DH F+R als 2.35er bei mir auf dem Rize drauf und muss sagen das der Reifen einfach um Welten besser ist als der Fat Albert. Es ist auch mehr Platz im Hinterbau als bei dem 2,25er von Schwalbe.
> 
> Also 2.35 Maxxis passen ideal ins Bike rein, auch wenn die Reifen nicht so fett rüber kommen wie andere Modelle ;-) Dafür hast de aber super Gripp im Wald ;-)
> 
> Bilder vom Bike werde die tage nach dem Umbau wieder reingestellt ;-)



mir sind ide maxxis zu schmal
was baust sonst noch um ?


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Juni 2010)

Also erst einmal die ganzen Ersatzteile für die Alpen ;-) Werde aber evtl dieses Jahr noch eine andere Bremsanlage und ein neuer Laufradsatz holen.

Werde die Tage mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen ;-)


----------



## homopus (21. Juni 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> sonst ... feines bike!
> *mehr velocity tune ?*



Danke und ja mein RZ 20-1 bzw. dessen RP 23 hat nun mehr Druckstufe. 
Abtimmung ist jetzt 
Velocity Tune = M 
Rebound Tune = M
Boostvalve = 225


----------



## gmk (21. Juni 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> Danke und ja mein RZ 20-1 bzw. dessen RP 23 hat nun mehr Druckstufe.
> Abtimmung ist jetzt
> Velocity Tune = M
> Rebound Tune = M
> Boostvalve = 225



also mehr druckstufe


----------



## crack_MC (23. Juni 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Habe seid ca 2 Wochen nun den Maxxis Minion DH F+R als 2.35er bei mir auf dem Rize drauf und muss sagen das der Reifen einfach um Welten besser ist als der Fat Albert. Es ist auch mehr Platz im Hinterbau als bei dem 2,25er von Schwalbe.
> 
> Also 2.35 Maxxis passen ideal ins Bike rein, auch wenn die Reifen nicht so fett rüber kommen wie andere Modelle ;-) Dafür hast de aber super Gripp im Wald ;-)
> 
> Bilder vom Bike werde die tage nach dem Umbau wieder reingestellt ;-)


 
Top-Kombination,hinten Ignitor geht auch sehr gut


----------



## killerping (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen .
Ich möcht mir auch ein Cannondale rz kaufen , aber ich kann mich nicht zwichen dem one 20  ,und one 40 entscheiden.
Probefahrten auf der Straße vor'm Laden helfen auch nicht wirklich bei der Entscheidungsfindung .
Ich bin mehr der Tourenfahrer , aber wenn auf langen Touren kein wesentlicher Unterschied zwichen den Bikes besteht, würd ich die 140 mm Federweg des one 40  gerne mitnehmen .
Andererseits reichen 120 mm FW für 90% der Wege die ich fahre locker aus .
Also one 20 vs one 40 
Die Leute die die Räder fahren, könne mir sicher ein paar Erfahrungen zu den Bikes schreiben .
Gruß KP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (1. Juli 2010)

ich habe u.a. aus diesem Grund ein 2009er Rize mit 130mm genommen  

... wobei ich schon ein 100/80mm Fully fahre  und das ist doch deutlich vortriebs-orientierter als das 130er Rize. Wenn es Dir also auf Schnelligkeit ankommt, nimm 120. 
Komfort bzw. gemütliches über-alles-hinwegrollen = 140mm.


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2010)

_killerping _
nimms one40




gstyleds schrieb:


> ich habe u.a. aus diesem Grund *ein 2009er Rize mit 130mm genommen*
> 
> ... wobei ich schon ein 100/80mm Fully fahre â und das ist doch deutlich vortriebs-orientierter als das 130er Rize. Wenn es Dir also auf Schnelligkeit ankommt, nimm 120.
> Komfort bzw. gemÃ¼tliches Ã¼ber-alles-hinwegrollen = 140mm.



*hat aber auch 140mm*


----------



## homopus (1. Juli 2010)

Würde dir zumindest im direkten Vergleich bspw. des RZ one 20-1 mit dem RZ one 40-5 beide knapp unter 3000,- Preis-/Leistungsmäßig ( deutlich bessere Ausstattung des one 20 ) das 120er empfehlen  
Hinzu kommt gerade bei längeren Touren und üblicherweise größerem Uphillanteil die geringere Steigneigung des Vorderades am Berg sowie der bessere Vortrieb. Wenn 140mm dann nur mit Absenkfunktion ala Talas, allerdings müsstest dann auf die superbe Lefty  verzichten. 
Entscheiden musst letztlich selbst...


----------



## erbchen (2. Juli 2010)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen!

Den besch.....en Monarch des One 40 Five hab ich mittlerweile gegen
einen RP23 getauscht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Juli 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> allerdings müsstest dann auf die superbe Lefty  verzichten.



Hi,

"Superbe" ist genau die richtige Bezeichnung für die mit Sicherheit beste Gabel der Welt !
*Keine* andere Gabel spricht so geschmeidig an !!!!
Wer noch keine Lefty gefahren ist (ich meine nicht nur beim Bikehändler vor der Tür) sollte sich besser zurück halten !

Eine Absenkung ist aus meiner Erfahrung bei 140mm eigentlich noch nicht notwendig auch wenn 
meine Lefty Carbon 130 PBR eine Absenkung von ca. 25mm zulässt ohne das dies von CD beabsichtigt ist !!!!! 
Aber auch bei meiner Lefty MAX 140 SPV mit 144mm Federweg im Prophet bräuchte ich keine Absenkung !

Wieviele Hammersteile Anstiege (>25%) habt ihr den in eurem vorrangigem Bikegebiet damit eine Absenkung nötig wäre ????
Dann schiebe ich lieber die 50m (wenn überhaupt) bevor ich auf meine Lefty verzichte !!!!

Grüße Klaus

@ killerping : Ich würde auch immer zu mehr Federweg (eher 140mm) tendieren !


----------



## killerping (2. Juli 2010)

Danke Jungs , eure Kommentare, besonders zur Lefty , und zum Monachdämpfer haben mir schon mal weitergeholfen .
3000 Euro liegen eigentlich knapp über meinem Buget , aber da werd ich wohl mal die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Juli 2010)

killerping schrieb:


> 3000 Euro liegen eigentlich knapp über meinem Buget , aber da werd ich wohl mal die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen müssen .



Dein Cannondale-Dealer soll aber wenigstens 10% Rabatt rausrücken !!!
Meiner war auch immer sehr knauserig aber die 10% hat er freiwillig nachgelassen !
Welche Erfahrungen haben die anderen diesbezüglich schon gemacht ???

Würde mich mal interessieren !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Juli 2010)

Bei mein Moto gabs mehr als 10 %aufs bike..Ich könnte fast nen baumarkt zitieren ..alles was kein Stecker hat


----------



## erbchen (2. Juli 2010)

Hab Händler wegen eines Bad Boy kontaktiert.
Kann Klausis These stützen! 10% sind immer drin. Manchmal auch etwas mehr. Solltet ihr keine 10% bekommen geht woanders hin... .
Gilt in meinen Augen für jeden Händler.

Gruß D


----------



## gmk (3. Juli 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Dein Cannondale-Dealer soll aber wenigstens 10% Rabatt rausrücken !!!
> *Meiner war auch immer sehr knauserig aber die 10% hat er freiwillig nachgelassen !*
> Welche Erfahrungen haben die anderen diesbezüglich schon gemacht ???
> 
> ...



*bei meinem waren es 29%*
siehe signatur


----------



## erbchen (11. Juli 2010)

Moin,

gibt es hier jemanden der ein RZ 1 twenty 1 hat und sich ärgert nicht doch ein 1 forthy 5
gekauft zu haben? Am besten noch in Rahmengröße M?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## homopus (11. Juli 2010)

nee bin aus zig Gründen sehr froh gleich ein RZ one20-1 statt des one40-5 gekauft zu haben


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Juli 2010)

homopus schrieb:


> nee bin aus zig Gründen sehr froh gleich ein RZ one20-1 statt des one40-5 gekauft zu haben



Detto


----------



## Kasermandl (11. Juli 2010)

Bin das one40 nie gefahren - aber das rz one20 1 ist einfach ein Super Bike - recht leicht - mit sehr guten Komponenten.


----------



## steinbachracer (12. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Meine Lefty (130) aus einem Rize4L schlägt seit der letzten Ausfahrt relativ schnell durch, obwohl der Luftdruck passt (ca 7 bar bei 70kg). Lt. ersten Expertenmeinungen muss man ein Reset machen, da sich die Nadellager verschoben haben. Die begrenzen somit den Federweg.
Klingt irgendwie logisch. Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht und wenn ja kann mir jemand eine Anleitung dazu geben? Ist dieses Problem ein Garantiefall? Das Rad hab ich vor 11 Monaten gekauft.
Bitte helft mir weiter da ich am Wochenende die Salzkammerguttrophy fahren möchte und bis dahin muss das wieder funktionieren.

DANKE!


----------



## Spacer (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/eng/CannondaleFiles/Manuals/2008_lefty_rlc_130_110_oms_de.pdf

--> Seite 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbachracer (12. Juli 2010)

Spacer schrieb:


> http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/eng/CannondaleFiles/Manuals/2008_lefty_rlc_130_110_oms_de.pdf
> 
> --> Seite 26



Alles klar, Danke. Also für einen ambitionierten Hobby Schrauben locker machbar?


----------



## GoodGrizz (12. Juli 2010)

Absolut easy. Nur schön aufpassen, dass Du beim Auseinanderbauen nix verlierst.
Und die Abdeckkappe (Cannondale sagt dazu "äußerer Ring") sauber und mit Gefühl aufsetzen (hat ein recht feines und empfindliches Gewinde)

Viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Trophy!


----------



## decolocsta (21. Juli 2010)

darf ich als neuer Rz 120 Besitzer auch mitspielen oder werden hier nur Rize Riders tolleriert?


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> darf ich als neuer Rz 120 Besitzer auch mitspielen oder werden hier nur Rize Riders tolleriert?


 
gratuliere...
fotos?


----------



## decolocsta (21. Juli 2010)

wenn ich hier das Rad in Grundausstattung mit Deore Kurbeln usw. poste werde ich aus dem Forum vertrieben


----------



## steinbachracer (21. Juli 2010)

steinbachracer schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke. Also für einen ambitionierten Hobby Schrauben locker machbar?



Also ich darf kurz berichten. 

grundsaetzlich ist das ja easy zu machen. einfach aufschrauben und die halbschalen entfernen....
ich habe vor dem reset eine Gabellaenge von 62 gehabt!!!! deshalb hat da nix mehr funktioniert. das reset war extrem  kraftraubend. wir waren zu 3. zwei haben das rad gehalten und ich habe angezogen. nach dieser schweisztreibenden arbeit hatte ich 72 cm aber mehr ging nicht. nach dem zusammenbau 68. damit zum haendler um ein ok fuer das rennen zu holen. er meinte passt alles auch die laenge. da hat cannondale anscheinend ein wenig falsche zahlen ins manual (lt manual bei der 130 ca 74cm) geschrieben...? meinte er.
Also Gabel funkt wieder und bin happy dass wieder alles geht. aber jetzt im ernst, wie oft macht ihr das?? Denn bei mir ist die Gabel bei normalem Gebrauch und sehr wenig einsatz (war heuer mehr am renner unterwegs) nach ein paar monaten fast 10 cm geschrumpft. Schoen langsam dass man es nicht merkt...
ich finde das einen echten systemfehler, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin. Alle vorteile der lefty in ehren aber lt. manual sollte man das alle 25 stunden machen. viel spasz bei einer mehr tagestour....
bitte um eure erfahrungen und ideen.

danke
dere


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2010)

Abgesackte Gabel hatte ich bei meiner ersten Lefty (DLR) vor über 8 Jahren mal. Da mußte man das Ding noch zum Händler schleppen und konnte es nicht selber machen.
Nach der Reparatur lief das Teil aber dann auch 6 Jahre und 18.000km ohne Probleme. Hatte zum Schluß zwar Spiel in den Lagern und der Dämpfer war leck, aber kein Absacken mehr. 
Bei den Lefty Max TPC, die ich danach hatte, ist dieses Problem auch noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## gmk (21. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> darf ich als neuer Rz 120 Besitzer auch mitspielen oder werden hier nur Rize Riders tolleriert?



das alte rize(zuerst 130mm dann plötzlich über 140mm) heißt ja
"jetzt" (2010) rzone40
und rzone20
also ja BILDER HIER POSTEN !!


----------



## homopus (21. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn ich hier das Rad in Grundausstattung mit Deore Kurbeln usw. poste werde ich aus dem Forum vertrieben



Nu trau dich schon...selbst in der schlechtesten Ausstattung is es immer noch besser als das gro der anderen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (23. Juli 2010)

Moin Leute, mich würd ma eure Meinung zu folgendem Problem interessieren: 

ich hab ein Rize 120 1 in XL gekauft, bei dem die obere Gabelbrücke aufgrund des schlecht positionierten Bumpers eine Delle in das Oberrohr geschlagen hat. Cannondale sieht sich nicht in der Schuld und der Händler hat mir einen Satz neuer Reifen als Kompensation angeboten. Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach machen?


----------



## gmk (23. Juli 2010)

wenn ich etwas neu kaufe dann sollte es auch neu sein
ein satz reifen ? kostet 40-80 ...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

Ist a) dir das passiert oder b) war das schon vor dem Kauf?
Wenn a) Pech gehabt
Wenn b) neuen Rahmen, zurückgeben oder 1000Eu Preisnachlass!


----------



## chrisny (23. Juli 2010)

ich hab mal ein Bild reingestellt, damit man besser sieht was ich meine. Den Bumper hab ich über die Stelle geklebt, mit der die Gabelbrücke am Rahmen eingeschlagen ist. Unten kann man den nicht montieren, da der Bumber das Brems-und Schaltkabel sonst durchhaut. Passiert bevor ich das Rad gekauft habe. Ich hab aber Bilder davon, wie das Rad vorher aussah und wo der Bumper festgeklebt war.


----------



## homopus (23. Juli 2010)

Einmal abgesehen davon das dein Foto von der Stelle mit der Delle irgendwie komisch aussieht. 
Wäre für mich klar, das wenn diese Delle schon vor dem Kauf da war, der Händler das Radl gleich zurücknehmen dürfte. Dafür ´nen Satz Reifen anzubieten ist m.M. nach schon ziemlich dreist


----------



## chrisny (23. Juli 2010)

ich habs mit Blitz fotographiert, deswegen sieht das so komisch aus... Ich war auch erst davon ausgegangen, dass die Delle von mir war, da ich (direkt nachdem das Bike bei mir angekommen ist) losgefahren bin und mir die Gabel beim Bike-in-die-Wohnung-schieben an den Rahmen gehauen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2010)

Naja, unter Delle versteh ich was anderes. Das ist eher eine Druckstelle, nicht größer als sie ein Bowdenzug in weichem Lack verursachen würde.
Klar kommt die von der Brücke und klar sollte das nicht sein. 

Aber da kann nur der Händler was machen. 
Wenn er es zurücknimmt wird er es dem nächsten verkaufen, der weniger pingelig ist oder es nicht merkt... Oder in 3 Monaten als Auslaufmodell mit kleinen Mängeln, das läuft dann über den Preis.

Die neuen Gabelbrücken sind aber auch Mist. Bin froh, daß ich noch die geraden dran hab, die passen übers Oberrohr hinweg.Wenn da der Bumper verschoben ist und die Gabel heftig mit dem Standrohr anschlägt, ist eine richtige Beule im Oberrohr.


----------



## chrisny (23. Juli 2010)

der Knaller ist, dass das in dem Manual auch überhaupt nicht erwähnt wird. So wie der Bumper jetzt ÜBER der Gabelbrücke klebt hält er nicht, weshalb ich den festtapen musste. Sieht toll aus


----------



## erbchen (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

mein RZ 1 40 5 hat einige Stellen wo die Züge reiben.
Bis ich diese Stellen alle gefunden und mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt habe war manchmal schon der Lack abgerieben (gekauft 1/10 /bis jetzt ca 1200 Km gefahren)... Und ein Lager vom Hinterbau hats auch schon gekostet... . 

Ich würde mir ein paar Euros zurück zahlen lassen oder es zumindest versuchen. Ich hab bei einem CD Bad Boy 100 nachgelassen bekommen. Das Rad hatte einen Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr. (ungefähr 2 Stecknadelköpfe groß)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2010)

Naja, selber Schuld, es ist kein Geheimnis das Züge reiben, sowas klebt man sofort nach dem Kauf ab.... 1200km blauäugig drauflos fahren zeugt jedenfalls nicht von der größten Ahnung und Umsicht....


----------



## Spacer (24. Juli 2010)

Habe 100 Euro für einen kaum sichtbaren Farbeindruck im Oberrohr bekommen. Obwohl keiner sagen konnte, ob ich das war oder Cannondale. Also absolut kulant.


----------



## erbchen (24. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja, selber Schuld, es ist kein Geheimnis das Züge reiben, sowas klebt man sofort nach dem Kauf ab.... 1200km blauäugig drauflos fahren zeugt jedenfalls nicht von der größten Ahnung und Umsicht....


 
Na du hast scheinbar die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen....
Ich hab schon abgeklebt. Allerdings haben sich nach und nach noch Stellen gefunden.

Gruß D


----------



## decolocsta (24. Juli 2010)

sry, wollte nicht so offensiv sein 
Nur sollte sowas als 1. gemacht werden mMn da sonst der schöne Rahmen unnötig im Wert gemindert wird was man durch ein paar flicken Mx Folie leicht dauerhaft unterbinden kann ohne viel Aufwand, fand es halt im ersten Moment etwas bedenklich da erstmal Blauäugig 1200km drauf loszuradeln


----------



## Deleted163868 (24. Juli 2010)

So Leute endlich  fertig aufgebaut das gute Stück, nach den ersten  paar Ausfahrten kann ich nur sagen das der hinter bau absolut top ist, berg auf wie bergab.
  Nur mit der RS Revelation bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden, liegt wohl daran das ich noch net so das richtige Setup gefunden habe und ich sie noch einfahren muss.

  Aber  sonst ein echt geiles Bike.

  Mfg Ben


----------



## decolocsta (24. Juli 2010)

schön, auch wenn das Foto Raum noch oben bietet 

Ich werde hoffentlich morgen auch endlich mal würdige Fotos von meinem
machen und einreichen 

Wieso bist du unzufrieden, bzw. was is das Problem mit der Gabel, vllt. kann man ja
helfen


----------



## Deleted163868 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja das Foto ist nicht das beste, werde mich bessern 


  Also zur Gabel , komme mit dem Dual Air noch nicht so ganz klar ( find noch nicht so das richtige Setup) und finde sie spricht bei kleineren Unebenheiten nicht so fein an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted163868 (25. Juli 2010)

bissel besser ???


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2010)

Die Gardinenstange hängt genauso durch wie das Oberrohr. Selber Hersteller?


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juli 2010)

benny82 schrieb:


> Ja das Foto ist nicht das beste, werde mich bessern
> 
> 
> Also zur Gabel , komme mit dem Dual Air noch nicht so ganz klar ( find noch nicht so das richtige Setup) und finde sie spricht bei kleineren Unebenheiten nicht so fein an .




du machst unten etwas mehr Luft rein als oben, das ist schonmal das wichtigste, grad soviel mehr das die Gabel sich nicht von selber zusammenzieht, ca. ein halbes Bar oder etwas mehr, musste testen.

Desweiteren muss bei deinem Grundsetup die Gabel so abgestimmt werden  das du z.b. im Stand Negativfederweg hast, dürfen schon 3 cm sein, im Sitzen hast du dann warsch. 1 cm was so dann passen sollte, fährst du die Gabel zu "hart" also ohne oder mit zuwenig Sag dann wird sie sehr bockig. Evtl. hast du ja dein Grundsetup nach der Rock Shox Tabelle gewählt, falls ja erklärt das einiges, die Angaben dort sind meist viel zu hoch gewählt, meist reicht die Hälfte an Druck! Einfach mal Tabellen usw. komplett ignorieren und die Gabel rein nach dem Sag einstellen, z.b. gibst du einfach mal oben 5 Bar rein, unten 5,5, jetzt stellst du dich auf die Gabel federst einmal ein und lässt deine Frau einen vorher am Standrohr angebrachten Kabelbinder nach unten zum Staubabstreifer schieben, dann vorsichtig absteigen ohne die Gabel weiter zu belasten und messen wie weit der Kabelbinder nun vom Staubabstreifer absteht. hast du jetzt z.b. 1cm SAG probierst du es nochmal mit 4 und 4,5 Bar oder du hast 4cm SAG dann probierst du es mit 6 und 6,5 Bar usw. ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich meine 

Das nächste was sein könnte, die Gabel ist trocken, kein oder zuwenig Schmieröl inside, falls ja müsstest du 10ml Motoröl in jede Seite des Castings deiner Gabel geben.

Der nächste Faktor der sehr entscheident sein kann,
die Buchsen! Die Tolleranzen bei Rock Shox sind teils extrem groß, die einen Gabeln haben im Neuzustand Buchsenspiel, die anderen nicht und wieder andere haben so enganliegende Buchsen das die Gabel einfach schlecht anspricht und wirklich lang eingefahren werden muss, gibt auch fälle wo die Buchsen so eng sind das man auch nach Jahren keine Verbesserung feststellen kann, hoffe der Fall liegt bei dir nicht vor 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted163868 (25. Juli 2010)

Hi decolocsta , ja hatte mich etwas nach der RS Tabelle gerichtet, hatte aber schon gemerkt das die nix ist . 

  So hab das jetzt noch mal nach deinen Tipps ausprobiert, hatte auf jeden fall  zu viel bar drin und unten hatte ich dann so viel rein gemacht das die Gabel  5mm einsacken tut, war glaube ich auch zu viel .


  Bin jetzt bei  6 und 6.5 und hab so 3,3 cm Negativfederweg, fühlt sich gleich schon um Welten besser an .


  Danke für dir schnellen Tipps


----------



## Deleted163868 (25. Juli 2010)

@Enrgy  passend zum Rize was sonst


----------



## erbchen (25. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> sry, wollte nicht so offensiv sein
> Nur sollte sowas als 1. gemacht werden mMn da sonst der schöne Rahmen unnötig im Wert gemindert wird was man durch ein paar flicken Mx Folie leicht dauerhaft unterbinden kann ohne viel Aufwand, fand es halt im ersten Moment etwas bedenklich da erstmal Blauäugig 1200km drauf loszuradeln


 
kein Ding. Bisher hat es mich bei dem Rad davor nicht gestört oder ist mir eigentlich nicht in diesem Maße aufgefallen. Ich finde beim RZ ist es schon ne kleine Katastrophe...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Spacer (27. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Ich brauche mal auf die schnelle Eure Hilfe:

Meine Lefty war bei 88+. Jetzt läuft sie butterweich, allerdings klappert es ganz komisch vom Lockoutbutton her.

Immer nur wenn die Gabel gelockt ist.

Fährt man über holprigen Untergrund oder lässt den Reifen "aufticken", klappert es, als wenn der Knopf leicht an das Rohr anschlägt.

Hatte mir den neuen Knopf einbauen lassen, da der angeblich besser funktionieren sollte.

Mit dem alten war das Klappern vorher auf jeden Fall nicht, nur um sicher zu gehen: 
Klappern Eure, egal ob alt oder neu?

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## decolocsta (27. Juli 2010)

mein 170km altes CD Rz 

getauscht hab ich schonmal:

Sattelstütze KS I900
Syntace Force 1.5 95mm inkl. Titankit
Schaumstoffgriffe
Wellgo MG1 mit Titanachse

in Zukunft wird eig. noch jedes Serienteil getauscht,
Kurbeln stehen als nächstes auf dem Programm.
Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob XT, XTR, Stylo Team
oder ne BB30 Kurbel.
Ein Syntace Vector Carbon steht auch schon auf dem Wunschzettel


----------



## postosch (27. Juli 2010)

Hi Spacer,
bei meinem Rize 4L 2009 hatte ich einige Probleme mit dem "Knopf". Das erste mal hat er komplett gestreikt und konnte nicht mehr aufgemacht werden. Das zweite mal war es ähnlich, nur war er jetzt fest im offenen Zustand.
Ein "Klopfen" wie Du es erzählst hatte und habe ich auch jetzt noch. Das mit dem Feststellen scheint wirklich Gift für die Gabel zu sein. Ich nutze die Funktion jetzt nicht mehr. Ein wenig mehr Druck und dann passt das schon. Ist eben der Preis, der für eine Lefty und die positiven Dinge bezahlt werden muss.

Gruß,

postosch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2010)

auf jedenfall in ordnung bringen lassen. drüber weg sehen is schwachsinn. meine war in 2 jahren jetzt 5 mal beim service und immer hat sie irgendeine macke. ich hoff die ersteigerste lefty max 120 aus der bucht kommt endlich an


----------



## homopus (27. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



 schaut gut aus... trotz der verbauten billig parts...


----------



## gmk (27. Juli 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mein 170km altes CD Rz
> 
> getauscht hab ich schonmal:
> 
> ...



fesches teil, ein rzone20 ?
entweder XT (günstig) oder eine BB30 hologram Sl carbon, teilweise schon um ~280 bei ebay-händlern ...
bei mir kommt die nächste woche drauf ...


----------



## decolocsta (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, wie gesagt, billigparts sind nur vorrübergehend dran 
Wollte erstzmal ne günstige Basis da ich eh nen Individuellen Aufbau möchte 

Ja, ist ein One Twenty 

Ich tendiere schon stark zur XT im Moment, da die neue echt richtig schön ist,
obwohl ich schon etwas XTR verwöhnt bin 

Jedenfalls liebe ich das Fahrrad, macht mir unheimlichen Spaß!!!!


----------



## cassn (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr R(H)izer

Sagt mal mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr denn so in der Lefty RLC?
Lt. Handbuch gelten ja 25% als Empfohlen.
Mein Dealer meinte dies wäre etwas viel, so 20% wären gut!
Wie seht ihr das denn so? Lt. Dealer gäbe es wohl noch eine weichere unter meiner, die er mir aber nicht empfiehlt, da die so bis 60kg sein soll. Ich wiege nackt so 69kg.

Mir wurde zu Anfang die Titanfeder getauscht. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob vorher eine harte oder standart drin war. Die jetzige hat so rotes Zeug drum aus Kunststoff, ein kleines Stück und ein Größeres. Dann konnte ich noch hellblaue Punkte erkennen. Sagt dies jemandem was?

Mir kommt mein Setup nämlich immernoch etwas straff vor. Kleinere Wurzeln werden nicht so glatt gebügelt. Die Druckstufe ist auch schon auf ganz weich gestellt, die Zugstufe steht so auf 5 Klicks von ganz langsam.
Habe gestern mal 2-3 Messungen einer Freundin vornehmen lassen und die ergaben, dass ich ein Sag von ~ 20mm habe. 25% wären aber 32,5mm, 20% immerhin noch 26mm.

Was meint ihr? Weiß gerade nicht so recht was ich machen soll.
Eine neue Feder würde mir auch nicht mehr kostenlos getauscht werden, da das Rad fast 1 Jahr alt ist.

Grüße 
cassn


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal die Bezeichnungen der Ersatzfedern für die Lefty MAX140, wobei GRN, BLU, RED wohl für die Farbcodes stehen (diese blauen Punkte auf deiner Feder). Evtl. ist das ja bei den neuen Gabeln noch genauso.


Titan:
KF214/GRN Kit, Spring,MAX140 TI,SOFT
KF214/BLU Kit, Spring,MAX140 TI,STD
KF214/RED Kit, Spring,MAX140 TI,FIRM

Stahl:
KF213/GRN Kit, Spring,MAX140 FE,SOFT
KF213/BLU Kit, Spring,MAX140 FE,STD
KF213/RED Kit, Spring,MAX140 FE,FIRM
KF213/BLK Kit, Spring,MAX140 FE,XFIRM
KF213/BRN Kit, Spring,MAX140 FE,XXFIRM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (28. Juli 2010)

in dem PDF zur Gabel stehen allerdings 4 Titanfedern drin!

Ich habe die Lefty Max 130 RLC Carbon.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2010)

cassn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lefty Max 130 RLC Carbon.



War mir bekannt, aber in dem Manual zur RLC sind keine Farbcodes gelistet. Daher hab ich die von der anderen Gabel ausgegraben.


----------



## cassn (28. Juli 2010)

dies war mir wiederum bekannt, daher unteranderem auch der Post hier

nungut, mal noch ein paar Resonanzen abwarten...


----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2010)

cassn schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Was meint ihr? Weiß gerade nicht so recht was ich machen soll.
> Eine neue Feder würde mir auch nicht mehr kostenlos getauscht werden, da das Rad fast 1 Jahr alt ist.
> ...



du merkst erst nach einem jahr das die feder nicht passt ?


----------



## vsy (29. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir doch die neue Feder und probier es aus. So viel kann die auch nicht kosten (wenn man es mit dem Preis des Bikes vergleicht). 
Dann kannst du wirklich vergleichen.

v.


----------



## cassn (29. Juli 2010)

@gmk
die Feder ist ca. 9 Monate drin und sollte lt. Händler zu meinem Gewicht passen und auch nach seinem Setup. Zudem dachte ich, dass die nach einer gewissen Zeit noch etwas nachgibt bis alles eingefahren ist!
Bin in dieser Zeit auch nicht übermäßig viel gefahren.

Vielleicht bilde ich mir dies ja alles auch nur ein. Darum frage ich ja auch nach euren Erfahrungen bzw. Sag Einstellungen!

Für mein Empfinden könnte das Ansprechverhalten halt noch ein wenig sensibler sein.

Übrigends habe ich die zugehörigen Farben gefunden, hatte hier mal wer gepostet:
KH032 = gruen
KH033 = blau
KH034 = rot
KH035 = schwarz 

Kennt dazu jemand die Gewichtsangaben, also bis wieviel kg die jeweilige Feder gedacht ist?

@v
habe noch keinen Preis herausfinden können. Die Stahlversion soll wohl ca. 30 kosten.

Noch was:
Kann es sein dass die Beschreibung auf Seite 18 in dem Nachtrags PDF zum Handbuch nicht stimmt? In der heißt es: zum reduzieren der Vorspannung Schraube im Uhrzeigersinn drehen.
Bei mir musste ich aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen um die Spannung zu reduzieren.


----------



## gmk (29. Juli 2010)

ok
aber 9 monate ...

kauf dir mal einfach die normale, nicht titan,
und probiere ...


----------



## dddddd (6. August 2010)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## dddddd (6. August 2010)

Einfach mal anregungen und Meinungen schreiben


----------



## gmk (6. August 2010)

dddddd schrieb:


> Einfach mal anregungen und Meinungen schreiben



sehr schön ! 
auch die optimale farbe 

nur ob du mit dem dämpfer glücklich wirst ...

meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (6. August 2010)

dddddd schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug


 
sieht geil aus, zumindest das was man sieht.
kannst mal ein besseres foto posten


----------



## gsg9man (6. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich 3 Jahre mein 15 Jahre altes Cannondale Super V gefahren bin und "restauriert" habe, hab ich mich von diesem getrennt und die Marke gewechselt.

Würde jetzt aber wieder gerne zu Cannondale wechseln, weil ich den RZ One Twenty Rahmen einfach abartig geil finde. 

Allerdings würde ich gerne nur den Rahmen haben und den Rest selber aufbauen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung ob man die Rahmen auch so einzelnt iwo bekommen kann?

Gruß gsg9man

PS: Bin für jede Hilfe verdammt dankbar


----------



## decolocsta (6. August 2010)

@gmk

wieso sollte der Dämpfer einen unglücklich machen?


----------



## Calli Potter (7. August 2010)

Also ich werde nächstes Jahr wie es aussieht vom  Rize auf ein Scott Genius LT umsteigen...... weil nach meinem Fahrstil ist das Mofa einfach unter motorisiert ;-)


----------



## gmk (7. August 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich werde nächstes Jahr wie es aussieht vom  Rize auf ein Scott Genius LT umsteigen...... weil nach meinem Fahrstil ist das Mofa einfach unter motorisiert ;-)



marketing wirkt ...


----------



## decolocsta (7. August 2010)

??? Steh ich bei dir auf Ignore?


----------



## gmk (7. August 2010)

sorry

weil der monarch bei weitem nicht so gut anspricht wieder rp23


----------



## fuzzball (7. August 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> marketing wirkt ...



bei mir auch  allerdings bevor ich so tief sinke und mir ein Scott zulege hör ich lieber auf mit dem biken


----------



## gmk (7. August 2010)

naja
bei wem wirkts nicht 

scott macht sicher gute bikes
ab er ein konzept (das genius) "einfach aufblasen", find´ ich hald nicht sehr innovativ ...
vorallem wozu? ein 180mm
wenns eh das allmountain (?)bike ransom (165mm), das freeridebike voltage (130-180mm),
das downhillbike gambler=aufgeblasene ramsom (190-230mm) gibt ... 

manche bikehersteller geben mir rätsel auf und da schließ´ ich cannondale teilweise nicht aus ...

oder soll´ es einfach eine gegenansage aufs claymore sein (?)
und nein das ist nicht einfach ein aufgeblasenes jekyll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bei mir auch  allerdings bevor ich so tief sinke und mir ein Scott zulege hör ich lieber auf mit dem biken



Machen wir uns mal nix vor. Er kauft ein Peter Denk Concept. Ob da wie jetzt Cannondale drauf steht oder wie vorher Scott... Vor meinem Rize (seit 11.2008) bin auch ein Scott Genius gefahren. Und auch das aktuelle Genius hatte ich (4.2010 gekauft). Auch das wir nicht schlechter. Aber eben auch nicht besser. Da habe ich das verkauft, was noch mehr Geld bringt. Deswegen fahr ich weiter das Rize. Und der Service von Scott ist um Welten besser als der von Cannondale (den Vorteil der lebenslangen Garantie mal ausgenommen).


----------



## gmk (7. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> *Machen wir uns mal nix vor. Er kauft ein Peter Denk Concept. Ob da wie jetzt Cannondale drauf steht oder wie vorher Scott... *Vor meinem Rize (seit 11.2008) bin auch ein Scott Genius gefahren. Und auch das aktuelle Genius hatte ich (4.2010 gekauft). Auch das wir nicht schlechter. Aber eben auch nicht besser. Da habe ich das verkauft, was noch mehr Geld bringt. Deswegen fahr ich weiter das Rize. Und der Service von Scott ist um Welten besser als der von Cannondale (den Vorteil der lebenslangen Garantie mal ausgenommen).



*yes*
nur bei cannondale kann er sich bei weitem mehr "austoben" 

da hattest pech ...


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> da hattest pech ...



Mein Rad war bereits 6 (in Worten - sechs) Mal wegen sich lösender Lager an den Sitzstreben in der Werkstatt. Einmal davon bei Cannondale in Holland.
Die haben allerdings die bisher einzig haltende Sitzstrebe verbaut. Eine mit mangelhafter Lackierung leider. Mein Händler bekam eine neue geschickt, die wurde eingebaut und hielt 3 Wochen. Jetzt fahre ich wieder die optisch desolate. Die hält zumindest. Vermutlich gibt es bei Cannondale einen Karton mit aussortierter Ware auf dem meine Name steht und aus dem sich immer wieder bedient wird.

Das hat nix mehr mit Pech zu tun, das ist Blödheit.


----------



## decolocsta (8. August 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> sorry
> 
> weil der monarch bei weitem nicht so gut anspricht wieder rp23



wenn alles so einfach wäre
Ich persönlich würde mir nicht wünschen das mein Monarch besser anspricht, so wie er es tut ist es perfekt, das Heck arbeitet sehr sehr Straff und spricht wirklich nur da an wo es gebraucht wird, was nicht bedeutet das ich unkomfortabel unterwegs bin, Bergauf sackt der Dämpfer keinen mm mehr in den SAG als in der Ebene, gehts schneller und ruppig zur Sache macht der Dämpfer auf und arbeitet gut mit.

Der Float neigt sehr zum Durchsacken, und wer einen Hinterbau braucht der jeden Kiesel mitnimmt, der ist evtl. mit einem Downhillbike besser bedient


----------



## fuzzball (8. August 2010)

es gibt zwei wesentliche Unterschiede

1. der FOX Dämpfer funktioniert ohne das man einen Kompromiss eingehen muss

2. Bikeparkfreigabe ab dem Modell Jekyll


----------



## decolocsta (8. August 2010)

welchen Kompromiss muss man eingehen?

Was du mit der Bikeparkfreigabe sagen willst ist mir grad noch schleierhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (8. August 2010)

zu 1. beim Scott Genius Dämpfer hast du eine Dämpfung für viel und wenig Federweg, bei dem neuen FOX Dämpfer gibt für die 110mm Federweg eine einstellbare Dämpfung und eine getrennte für die 180mm Federwegseinstellung.

zu 2. Scott baut ein 180mm Bike und dabei trauen sie sich nicht einmal das Ding für den Bikepark zuzulassen.


----------



## decolocsta (8. August 2010)

wtf?

wir sind hier im CANNONDALE RIZE treff.......

...und es geht um den ROCK SHOX MONARCH im Vergleich zum FOX FLOAT!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2010)

jetzt hat ers dir gezeigt! Fox ist eindeutig besser 

Ist das der Schrottbrothers Laufradsatz da oben? Seit wann gibs den für die Lefty'?


----------



## fuzzball (8. August 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> wir sind hier im CANNONDALE *RIZE treff*.......
> 
> ...und es geht um den ROCK SHOX MONARCH im Vergleich zum FOX FLOAT!!!!



komisch wieso zeigst du dann ein RZ


----------



## dddddd (8. August 2010)

hab noch mal paar fotos 
was könnte man noch verbessern ?!


----------



## fuzzball (8. August 2010)

Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel und die goldenen Naben (z.B)


----------



## dddddd (8. August 2010)

so das wars dann erst mal


----------



## dddddd (8. August 2010)

zb gegen was ?!


----------



## rzOne20 (9. August 2010)

i finds echt geil des bike! die goldene nabe passt optisch nicht, aber sonst würd ichs nehmen


----------



## gmk (11. August 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn alles so einfach wäre
> Ich persönlich würde mir nicht wünschen das mein Monarch besser anspricht, so wie er es tut ist es perfekt, das Heck arbeitet sehr sehr Straff und spricht wirklich nur da an wo es gebraucht wird, was nicht bedeutet das ich unkomfortabel unterwegs bin, Bergauf sackt der Dämpfer keinen mm mehr in den SAG als in der Ebene, gehts schneller und ruppig zur Sache macht der Dämpfer auf und arbeitet gut mit.
> 
> Der Float neigt sehr zum Durchsacken, und wer einen Hinterbau braucht der jeden Kiesel mitnimmt, der ist evtl. mit einem Downhillbike besser bedient



bist du wirklich beide ausgiebig gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerping (20. August 2010)

Hi . Ich war Heute bei meinem C'dale Händler , und hab noch mal das RZ one 20 probegefahren .Bin dabei ein paar mal von M , auf L umgestiegen , und kann mich einfach nicht  entscheiden welches mir besser passt .
Würd mich mal interesieren , wie groß ihr seit , und welche Bikegröße ihr fahrt .
Danke KP


----------



## chrisny (20. August 2010)

1,92 und XL


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2010)

1,86 und L


----------



## homopus (20. August 2010)

Größe 1,83m, Schrittlänge 88cm, Rahmengröße L aber wegen kürzerem Oberkörper auch nur 90mm Vorbau


----------



## brösmeli (20. August 2010)

177 cm. 84 cm schrittlänge. Rz 140 carbon. Grösse m


----------



## vsy (20. August 2010)

176cm, Schrittlänge 83, Rize Carbo 2, Grösse M.
Habe L probiert - finde für mich M etwas "wendiger".


----------



## erbchen (20. August 2010)

87,5cm Schrittlänge 1,79m Größe M


----------



## s´Mattl (20. August 2010)

192cm und L, schön wendig soll es sein! (Rize Carbon 3 also vgl. RZ140)


----------



## rzOne20 (20. August 2010)

Schritt 82,5... Körper 181,5 ... Rahmen Large!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (21. August 2010)

killerping schrieb:


> Hi . Ich war Heute bei meinem C'dale Händler , und hab noch mal das RZ one 20 probegefahren .Bin dabei ein paar mal von M , auf L umgestiegen , und kann mich einfach nicht  entscheiden welches mir besser passt .
> Würd mich mal interesieren , *wie groß ihr seit* , und welche Bikegröße ihr fahrt .
> Danke KP



wie groß bist du? sl ?

*180cm / 85cm schrittlänge* *M*edium


----------



## killerping (21. August 2010)

Also ich bin 183 cm hoch , und hab 85 cm Schrittlänge .
Ich hatte das Gefühl , das mir M zu klein ist , und L zu groß .
Gruß Kp


----------



## killerping (21. August 2010)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen . 
 Das L hatte eine Lefty , und das M eine Fox Gabel .
Das M mit der Fox ist vorne 1,5 Fingerbreit höher , als das L mit Lefty .
das M mit Fox hatte noch 3 oder 4 Spacer unter dem Lenker .
Gruß


----------



## gsg9man (21. August 2010)

Wenn bei dem M schon 3-4 Spacer (wie dick?) drunter waren und es dir immernoch zu klein vorkam würd ich zum L greifen. Aber kommt ja nicht nur auf Lenker höhe an. Oberrohrlänge lässt sich durch nen Vorbau ausgleichen.


----------



## curious (23. August 2010)

killerping schrieb:


> Also ich bin 183 cm hoch , und hab 85 cm Schrittlänge .
> Ich hatte das Gefühl , das mir M zu klein ist , und L zu groß .
> Gruß Kp



Hallo,
ging mir auch so beim Probefahren.
ich habe 183 cm Größe und 86cm Schrittlänge ein Rize in Größe L (Fox-Gabel). Die Sattelstütze ist weit ausgezogen, auf dem Rize in Größe M konnte ich aber auch gut fahren.

Das Rad ist im Cross-Country Einsatz und bergauf richtig in L.
Bergab und in engen Kehren wäre M besser.
Ich habe inzwischen einen 80 mm Vorbau montiert, damit paßt es bergab.
Die engen Kehren sind immer noch eng. Mit meinem 20 Zoll Hardtail fahre ich die problemlos.

-> Inzwischen würde ich es in M nehmen.
cu Ulli


----------



## Danimal (24. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin 189, 90cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein L. Die original Sattelstütze in meinem RZ140 Carbon 2 war jedoch etwa einen Zentimeter zu kurz, weshalb ich sie durch eine deutlich leichtere und längere KCNC ersetzt habe. Ansonsten passt das Rad perfekt.

Davon ab: Ich will was neues ausprobieren und mein RZ verkaufen. Bei Interesse: PM.

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (25. August 2010)

killerping schrieb:


> Ach ja hab ich vergessen .
> * Das L hatte eine Lefty , und das M eine Fox Gabel .*
> Das M mit der Fox ist vorne 1,5 Fingerbreit höher , als das L mit Lefty .
> das M mit Fox hatte noch 3 oder 4 Spacer unter dem Lenker .
> Gruß



*das erklärt einiges!*
wie lang war der "lefty vorbau", wie lang der "fox-vorbau"?

ich würde bei deiner größe zu L mit kurzem vorbau (50mm) greifen
da du anscheinend einen langen oberkörper hast

posting #1541 ist interessant ...


----------



## Der Chris (27. August 2010)

Ja, kann ich genau so bestätigen. Ich bin seit fünf Monaten mit einem Rize 140 in L mit 50mm Vorbau unterwegs (bei 1,82m). Auf den relativ kurzen Vorbau dann noch einen schön breiten Lenker montiert und das Bike wird wunderbar wendig.


----------



## czippi (29. August 2010)

Hi,
habe ein Problem bei meinem Rize 5 (Alurahmen). Es knarzt wenn ich im Wiegetritt fahre oder wenn ich mich im kleinen Gang einen Berg hochkurbel.
Alle Standarddinge sind geprüft wie zB.: Sattel, Sattelrohr Sattelklemme, Schaltauge zw. Rahmen gefettet, Hinterbau demontiert, Lager/Buchsen gereinigt/gefettet..., Kurbellager neu, Kettenblattschrauben sind fest, Pedalen gefettet eingeschraubt, Hinterradklemmung an den Klemmstellen gefettet -> ist zwar leiser geworden aber nicht weg!
Bin jetzt mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hat jemand auch Knackgeräusche im Bereich des Tretlagers od. unteren Schwingenlagers?
Kann man folgendermaßen provozieren:
Bike im 45°-Winkel schräg legen/ von sich weg (am Lenker festhalten, neben dem Bike stehen).
Pedal senkrecht/unten. Jetzt seitlich Druck auf das Pedal -> KNACK!
Seite am Bike tauschen, gleiches Prozedere: Knack!

oder: 

Auf das Bike setzen, mit Schulter an einer Wand anlehnen.
Beide Bremsen fest ziehen, Pedale waagerecht, Druck auf das vordere Pedal ausüben -> KNACK
Vorsichtig um 180° rückwärts kurbeln, Druck auf das vordere Pedal-> KNACK!

Wer weiß woran das liegt?

Grüße czippi


----------



## baltes21 (1. September 2010)

czippi:

Vielleicht die Bremsaufnahme, hab das gleiche Problem am Taurine


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2010)

Hatte auch so ein Problem. Hab das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt und am Tretlagergehäuse bei der Wasserablaufbohrung ordentlich WD40 rein. 1/2 Tag stehen lassen, jetzt is gut. Ich denke das Problem lag am Gewinde des Tretlagergehäuse?


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hatte auch so ein Problem. Hab das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt und am Tretlagergehäuse bei der Wasserablaufbohrung ordentlich WD40 rein. 1/2 Tag stehen lassen, jetzt is gut. Ich denke das Problem lag am Gewinde des Tretlagergehäuse?



Da ist doch ne Hülse eingepresst, wenn du kein BB30 fährst. Und durch die kommt kein Schmiermittel von der Entwässerungsbohrung zum Lagergewinde


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2010)

Ich fahr BB30!
Aber egal, ich kenne 2 rzOne20 wos gefunkt hat!


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2010)

das is aber echt keine Lösung, jetzt ma ehrlich.


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das is aber echt keine Lösung, jetzt ma ehrlich.



Was ist keine Lösung? Schmieren wenns knackt und danach isses weg?! Ist doch egal was da nun Geräusche gemacht hat, Hauptsache Ruhe!


----------



## Peter81 (2. September 2010)

hab das rize 4 2008 in L.
100mm Vorbau. Würdet Ihr empfehlen auf 70mm oder noch kürzer zu wechseln?
Danke Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2010)

es ist keine Lösung einfach ma Brunox zu versprühen wenn was knackt,
das ist höchstens eine temporäre Lösung, nix solides.
Das is so als hätte man Kopfschmerzen und pumpt sich mit Schmerztabletten voll,
zwar tuts nicht mehr weh aber die Ursache ist immernoch da.

Zumindest kann man so schonmal eingrenzen 

Meist werden Tretlager trocken und mit zu wenig Drehmoment verbaut,
dann fängt es oft schnell das knacken an, ausbauen, reinigen, richtig ordentlich
fetten und mit gut Drehmoment wieder einschrauben, dann ist auch auf dauer Ruhe 

wie es bei BB30 ist weiß ich nicht genau, kann mir aber vorstellen das man
da auch mit Fett arbeiten sollte beim Lager einpressen, was zumindest dafür spricht ist das es nach ein Brunoxbehandlung keine Geräusche mehr macht, denke hier hilft auch ne ordentliche Fettpackung bei der Montage.


----------



## Danimal (3. September 2010)

Brunox oder WD40 haben in der Nähe von Industrielagern wirklich nichts verloren, ausser Du willst die Fettpackung aus dem Lager waschen und sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit ruinieren.
Das Tretlager-Geknacke ist immer schwierig. Vor allem, weil der Rahmen so ein toller Resaonanzkörper ist und man sich nicht sicher sein kann, wo das Geräusch wirklich entsteht.
Ich würde z.B. auch nicht die Vorbauklemmung oder den Hinterrad-Schnellspanner ausschließen.
So, wie Du es beschreibst, könnten es sogar die Kettenblattschrauben sein.
Ich hatte sowas an verschiedenen Rädern schon öfters und habe mir dann oft eine Stunde Zeit genommen und so gut wie alle Schrauben leicht angelöst und wieder festgezogen. Meistens war danach Ruhe.
Was auch helfen kann: Fahr einfach mal zwei Stunden bei Sauwetter durch den Forst und schau, ob's danach noch knackt ;-)

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## decolocsta (3. September 2010)

das mit den Kettenblattschrauben ist ein guter Tip, hatte ich auch mal, hab wirklich alles zerlegt, das komplette Rad, ich hab das knacken einfach nicht gefunden, an Kettenblatt hätte ich nie gedacht, und siehe da, das Kettenblatt festgezogen und es war ruhe 

Schaltauge macht auch gerne Geräusche,
aber zu 99% ist es wirklich mist das Innenlager oder die Sattelstütze.


----------



## czippi (3. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
schön, daß ihr euch mal dem Knarzthema angenommen habr. Habe aber die genannten Tipps schon befolgt. Das neue Kurbelinnenlager (nicht BB30 sondern Standard) wurde natürlich auch mit Fett eingeschraubt. Klemmstellen ander Hinterachse ebenfalls. Hat noch ienr weitere Ideen
(Kettenblätter ebenfalls geprüft)
czippi


----------



## decolocsta (4. September 2010)

wie fest hast du das Innenlager angezogen?
40Nm sind ne menge Holz, das bedeutet das man da schon mit sehr viel Kraft ranknallen darf  evtl. da etwas zu zaghaft vorgegangen?

Sattelstütze?


----------



## czippi (4. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wie fest hast du das Innenlager angezogen?
> 40Nm sind ne menge Holz, das bedeutet das man da schon mit sehr viel Kraft ranknallen darf  evtl. da etwas zu zaghaft vorgegangen?
> 
> Sattelstütze?



Hi,
hab das Bike (nach meinen Versuchen) beim Händler. 
Der sagte zwar, daß das Kurbellager zu schwach angezogen war, aber nachdem er es fester gezogen hat ist das Knacken auch nicht weg.
 Sattelstütze -> ist es definitiv nicht.
Mo hol ich es wieder ab.
Wenn noch einer Tipps hat (oder das gleiche Problem: bitte melden)


----------



## wilson (5. September 2010)

killerping schrieb:


> Hi . Ich war Heute bei meinem C'dale Händler , und hab noch mal das RZ one 20 probegefahren .Bin dabei ein paar mal von M , auf L umgestiegen , und kann mich einfach nicht  entscheiden welches mir besser passt .
> Würd mich mal interesieren , wie groß ihr seit , und welche Bikegröße ihr fahrt .
> Danke KP



ca. 174 und ich fahre ein L.


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. September 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab das Bike (nach meinen Versuchen) beim Händler.
> Der sagte zwar, daß das Kurbellager zu schwach angezogen war, aber nachdem er es fester gezogen hat ist das Knacken auch nicht weg.


Ich hatte nen kleines problem bei der Hollowgram ...die machte auch knackgeräusche bei Belastung  Grund  war das der Spider mit dem Kurbelarm von INNEN verschraubt is !!! Da der  Händler die Mutter nicht kontrolliert hat  ,ob diese denn fest sei, hatte ich ziemlichen Ärger  Aber nu is ruh im Karton


----------



## decolocsta (6. September 2010)

Leute, ich brauch mal eure hilfe, sind sicher einige von euch dabei die ein Rz oder Rize gekauft haben wo eine Hollowtech 2 Kurbel verbaut war wie z.b. eine XT, XTR oder SLX,
schaut mal bitte wo bei euch die Distanzringe verbaut sind am Innenlager und wieviel wo 

Wäre sehr wichtig, also mich interessiert es jetzt explizit von so verkauften Rädern nicht von Leuten die nachgerüstet haben 

Hintergrund:
normal gehören bei 68er Innenlagern 2 Ringe auf die Antriebsseite und 1 Ring auf die andere, jedoch hab ich das Gefühl das die Kettenlinie so nicht optimal ist.
Würde gern wissen wollen ob Cannondale evtl. vorsieht 2 Ringe auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite zu verbauen, deswegen kuckt doch mal bitte bei euch nach, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauch mal eure hilfe, sind sicher einige von euch dabei die ein Rz oder Rize gekauft haben wo eine Hollowtech 2 Kurbel verbaut war wie z.b. eine XT, XTR oder SLX,
> schaut mal bitte wo bei euch die Distanzringe verbaut sind am Innenlager und wieviel wo
> 
> Wäre sehr wichtig, also mich interessiert es jetzt explizit von so verkauften Rädern nicht von Leuten die nachgerüstet haben
> ...



Bei mir sind auch zwei Ringe auf der Antriebsseite und ein Ring links.

Aber was ist bei Cannondale schon optimal? Mein Rize bekommt zu siebten Mal die Sitzstrebe getauscht, weil die Lager nicht halten. Ein Problem das man hier im Forum nicht kennt. Wahrscheinlich merkts keiner. Hier ist es durchaus bekannt.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich merkts keiner...



Wir posen nur...


----------



## chrisny (6. September 2010)

Wieso werden die Sitzstreben getauscht, wenn die Lager hinüber sind? Wie hat sich das bei dir denn bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2010)

.


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wir posen nur...



Du ja, aber alle anderen auch?




chrisny schrieb:


> Wieso werden die Sitzstreben getauscht, wenn die Lager hinüber sind? Wie hat sich das bei dir denn bemerkbar gemacht



Weil es einfach wieder festkleben nix nützt. Bemerkbar macht es sich durch seitliches Spiel in der Aufnahme.


----------



## decolocsta (7. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch zwei Ringe auf der Antriebsseite und ein Ring links.
> 
> Aber was ist bei Cannondale schon optimal? Mein Rize bekommt zu siebten Mal die Sitzstrebe getauscht, weil die Lager nicht halten. Ein Problem das man hier im Forum nicht kennt. Wahrscheinlich merkts keiner. Hier ist es durchaus bekannt.




Jo, hab mich da auch schon vor längerer Zeit reingelesen, anscheinend hat das Rize/Rz da einen Konstruktionsfehler über den Cannondale auch genau bescheid weiß, jedoch wird das anscheinend so hingenommen obwohl die Lösung doch so einfach wäre.

Jedenfalls haben sich bei mir an der Stelle die Schrauben auch extrem gelockert nach einigen 100 Km, hab sie nun mit Locktite eingeklebt und werde öfter mal prüfen ob noch alles fest ist, ich hoffe ich bekomme da auf dauer keine Probleme 

Auf jedenfall sollten alle mal prüfen ob sich an der Wippe die Schrauben gelöst haben, schaden kanns nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (7. September 2010)

Bei mir waren Schrauben auch locker. Darum sind bei mir glaub ich jetzt auch die Buchsen hinüber!


----------



## decolocsta (7. September 2010)

es geht nicht um die Dämpferschrauben, sondern speziell um die untere Verschraubung der Wippe, der Fehler bei der Konstruktion ist in diesem Fall das eben keine durchgehende Achse verbaut wurde, sondern einfach 2 Schrauben genommen wurden, wenn da seitliche Kräfte auftreten lockert sich die Verschraubung.

an der Stelle gibt es mehrere Problembaustellen:

das niedrige Drehmoment der Schrauben an dieser Stelle.
das keine durchgehende Achse verwendet wurde.
das die Lager nicht eingepresst sind sondern nur eingeklebt.
die verwendeten Lager.
das Lager wird nicht am inneren Ring vorgespannt.


----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> es geht nicht um die Dämpferschrauben, sondern speziell um die untere Verschraubung der Wippe, der Fehler bei der Konstruktion ist in diesem Fall das eben keine durchgehende Achse verbaut wurde, sondern einfach 2 Schrauben genommen wurden, wenn da seitliche Kräfte auftreten lockert sich die Verschraubung.
> 
> an der Stelle gibt es mehrere Problembaustellen:
> 
> ...



So gesehen habe ich ja Glück. Bei mir haben sich erst einmal die Lager oben an der Wippe gelöst. Aber bereits fünf oder waren es sechs mal die Lager hinten an der Verbindung Strebe/Schwinge.

Und mir erzählt Cannondale, das sie dieses Problem eigentlich gar nicht kennen.


----------



## chrisny (7. September 2010)

Hat das eigentlich mal jemand von euch Cannondale gegenüber erwähnt, dass das Thema hier auf breiter Front diskutiert wird? Die Reaktion darauf würd ich gerne sehen...

Ich werd mein Rad wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin auch mal checken... das wär ja schön wenn zusätzlich zum Konstruktionsfehler mit der XL Lefty auch noch der Fehler mit dem Hinterbau hinzukommen würde, da mein Rad auch im Wiegetritt knackt.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Bevor ich den Rahmen im April aufgebaut habe, hab ich erstmal aus Neugier und Vorsicht alle Lagerbolzen raus gedreht, Schwinge zerlegt und begutachtet. Lager geöffnet, ordentlich nachgefettet und alles wieder recht fest (deutlich mehr als die angegebenen Nm auf den Schrauben) zusammengedengelt. Die Schrauben kamen mir beim Zerlegen teilweise eh nur wie mit den Fingern angezogen vor.
Nach inzwischen 1.800km/22.000Hm war ich grad im Keller und hab nach den ganzen Horrorszenarien hier mal die Verschraubungen gecheckt: alles fest. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## decolocsta (8. September 2010)

hm, ob ich das Drehmoment überschreiten würde, hm, nein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab dann drückst du bei der unteren Wippenverschraubung direkt auf die Lager, es ist nicht wie es eig. standard ist am Inneren Lagerring abgestützt, sondern man drückt direkt auf das Lager am oberen und unteren Ring, wenn du das Drehmoment erhöhst dann behindert du den Hinterbau am leichtgängigen arbeiten.
Aber evtl. hab ich grad einen denkfehler, bedingt durch Schlaflosigkeit


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hm, ob ich das Drehmoment überschreiten würde, hm, nein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab dann drückst du bei der unteren Wippenverschraubung direkt auf die Lager, es ist nicht wie es eig. standard ist am Inneren Lagerring abgestützt, sondern man drückt direkt auf das Lager am oberen und unteren Ring, wenn du das Drehmoment erhöhst dann behindert du den Hinterbau am leichtgängigen arbeiten.
> Aber evtl. hab ich grad einen denkfehler, bedingt durch Schlaflosigkeit



Nein, die unteren Bolzen haben, wie auch die Deckscheiben, innen eine kleinen Absatz, mit dem man nur auf den Lagerinnenring drückt. Ist zumindest bei meinem 2010er Modell so (auf den ganzen Barcode-Zettelanhängern fand sich irgendwo ein Datum aus dem März diesen Jahres)

Mein Hinterbau hat aber eine andere Eigenheit, die ich nicht lustig finde:

Ohne Hinterrad gemessen hat die Schwinge ein Innenmaß an der Achsaufnahme von 140mm, was dazu führt, daß man beim Einbau der 135er Standardnabe den Hinterbau ziemlich zusammendrücken muß.

Dieses "Übermaß" ist jedoch nicht durch eine evtl. zu weit geschweißte Schwinge verursacht (hätte ich mir noch vorstellen können), nein, auch die Sitzstreben fügen sich, wenn das HR draußen ist, locker und wie dafür gemacht in ihre Aufnahmen. Alles 5mm zu breit! 

Drückt man nun beim Radeinbau den ganzen Kram zusammen, so müssen die Lager an der Aufnahme der Sitzstreben ja ordentlich Seitenkräfte aufnehmen, die garnicht nötig wären. Ebenso die Fügestellen der Carbonstreben und natürlich auch die ganze Schwinge.

Normalerweise hat ein Hinterbau max 136/137mm Breite, man kann das mit dem Schnellspanner auf und zuklemmen, ohne an dessen Stellschraube drehen zu müssen. Hier jedoch muß ich die Stellschraube erst einige Umdrehungen öffnen und soviel Druck rausnehmen, bis ich dann das Rad trotz schon geöffnetem Spanner aus dem Rahmen ziehen kann.

Bin gespannnt, wann da Risse auftauchen. Einzige Abhilfe wäre eine Nabe mit 140mm Breite, hab ich bislang nur von King als Tandemnabe gesehen. Man kann ja nicht einfach ein Paar Unterlegscheiben drunterpacken, denn links stimmt das Maß der Bremsscheibe dann nicht mehr und rechts gleiches Spiel mit der Kassette. Zudem würde die Auflage der Achsstummel noch weiter reduziert.

Aber ich hab mich eh damit abgefunden, daß diese grazil-fragile Hinterbaukonstruktion keine 8 Jahre überlebt wie mein Jekyll...


----------



## ultra2 (8. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla...



Auf was für Ideen du so kommst?

Wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.

Würde ja jetzt auch mal nachmessen, aber meins hängt ja grade wegen Strebentausch bei den Cyclewerx rum. Werde es ab nachholen.


----------



## Der Chris (8. September 2010)

Hi, wollt auch mal mein Rize vorstellen: Ausgegangen bin ich anfang der Saison von einem Rize 5 von der Stange, das ich unter 11kg bringen wollte. -ohne auf leistungsfähige Bremsen und anständige Reifen zu verzichten.


----------



## decolocsta (8. September 2010)

@Enrgy

ist bei mir das gleiche, imo normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (8. September 2010)

Habe mir heute mal für mein Rize 4 mal nen Satz Veltec  V-Two Laufräder in weiss bestellt  Bin mal gespannt wie die sind. Habe mir schon wieder bei  meine 314 Mawic Felge ein paar Speichen gebrochen :-( Jetzt musste doch ein neuer Laufradset bei mir her


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @Enrgy
> 
> ist bei mir das gleiche, imo normal.



ok, danke für die info. aber mal ehrlich, in ordnung ist das nicht in bezug auf die haltbarkeit. 
naja, war ein garantie-rahmen und wenn das was reißt, gibts eben wieder garantie. sindse selber schuld!


----------



## brösmeli (8. September 2010)

Ich habe genau das selbe problem bei meinem rz one40 carbon 2010 festgestellt. Mein händler hat nach rücksprache mit dem cd importeur gemeint, dass dies in der toleranz liege. 
Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum das carbon rize ab nächstem jahr nicht mehr produziert. Nur: was passiert bei garantiefällen in ein paar jahren, wenn cd keine rz rahmen mehr hat?


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Nur: was passiert bei garantiefällen in ein paar jahren, wenn cd keine rz rahmen mehr hat?



Dann kriegst du den Nachfolger, oder den Nachfolger vom Nachfolger. War bei mir auch so. Und hätte ich noch ein Jahr gewartet, wäre es statt dem RZ40 vielleicht das neue Jekyll geworden.


----------



## brösmeli (10. September 2010)

Hallo
Nach etlichen problemen mit dem monarch 4.2 habe ich von meinem händler den nigelnagelneuen monarch rt3 2011 zum testen erhalten. Er hat neu 3 plattform einstellungen, offen - mittel - und fast geschlossen. Das ventil ist nicht mehr beweglich. Ich habe die "mid" version des dämpfers erhalten. Werde euch bald meine ersten erfahrungen weitergeben.


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Ohne Hinterrad gemessen hat die Schwinge ein Innenmaß an der Achsaufnahme von 140mm, was dazu führt, daß man beim Einbau der 135er Standardnabe den Hinterbau ziemlich zusammendrücken muß.



Bei mir sind es, mit Schieblehre bei Cyclewerx nachgemessen, 136mm.

Gibt wohl andere Gründe, warums nicht hält.

Jetzt ist wieder eine neue Strebe drin und ich habe mindestens 3 Wochen Ruhe.


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es, mit Schieblehre bei Cyclewerx nachgemessen, 136mm.
> 
> Gibt wohl andere Gründe, warums nicht hält.



Klar, du hast das alte Vorjahresmodell. Besorg die auch so eine 140mm Schwinge und dann hält das!


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar, du hast das alte Vorjahresmodell. Besorg die auch so eine 140mm Schwinge und dann hält das!



Nee, sind vollkommen identisch. Haben beide 141 oder waren es 144mm Federweg? Nur 2009 konnten sie noch nicht soweit zählen. Und es gab kein zusätzliches Modell mit 120mm. Aber 2009 gabs noch die Fox Dämpfer. Aber 2011 gibts auch deins nicht mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber 2011 gibts auch deins nicht mehr.



jou, wenn das rz hin ist, krieg ich wieder ein jekyll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (12. September 2010)

Moin Leute,
ich hab ja vor  2...3 Wochen hier vom Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich geschrieben. Da ich keine Ideen mehr hatte  hab ichs zum Händler gebracht.
Es wurde die Gewindebuchse im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens gewechselt  
(gepreßt oder geklebt weiß ich nicht).  Gestern die erste Ausfahrt: Ruhe wie am ersten Tag  Oh wie schön das war. 
Ich hoffe es schleicht sich nicht wieder ein.
Grüße cz


----------



## Kasermandl (13. September 2010)

Grüße!

Information an alle RZone20 mit der Lefty max 120 pbr. 
Im Manual steht eine Telescope Length von 720- 730 mm. Bei mir sind es gemessen ca 690mm. Lt. Information von meinem Händler hat die Lefty eine Einbaulänge von 700 mm +-100 mm. Also nicht wie im Manual beschrieben. Welche Einbaulänge hat den eure Lefty?
Gruß
Kasermandl


----------



## Chris_Tox (13. September 2010)

Hi Zusammen, ich geselle mich seit heute mal zu den Rizern 



> Welche Einbaulänge hat den eure Lefty?
> Gruß


Meine 130 RLC steht auch um 20 (!) mm zu lang im manual 

Anbei mein frisch aufgebautes Rize Carbon. Gr. L, 11,6Kg incl. Pedale mit Lefty RLC 130












Viele Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## xela.p (13. September 2010)

Hi Leute ,
Ich hab auch ein Rize one40 5,
das mit den Knackgeräuschen hab ich auch in den Griff bekommen mit mehr Drehmoment auf den Schrauben.
Mein Problem ist die Avid Elixir r hinten -> diese verdammten Vibrationen genau in dem Bremsbereich den man am meisten benötigt! Bin ich da der einzige oder gibts hier noch mehr Opfer ??
Hab am Anfang Swiss stop -Beläge drauf gemacht , aber nur minimal besser als die Orginalen. Kupferpaste bringt au nix!
Hab schon überlegt ob ich es mal mit der XX Scheibe probier , kostet aber 50.
Alternative heute eine 185er Scheibe von 2009 (glaub ich) verbaut, die etwas weniger Lüftungsschlitze hat. Bin aber noch nicht weit genug gefahren , bis jetzt minimale Vibrationen ! Wenn es so bleiben würde wäre es erträglich .
Hat noch jemand Erfarung oder Ideen ??


----------



## decolocsta (13. September 2010)

das mit dem rubbeln ist leider normal, 
liegt an den Scheibentolleranzen, das wirklich einzige was hilft
ist eine neue Scheibe und hoffen das es da nicht mehr auftritt.

Hast du einen Link zu den XX Scheiben?


----------



## xela.p (13. September 2010)

Thx für die schnelle Antwort,
also meinst du es kommt von der Scheibe ? hab nämlich schon viele Theorien gehört: Sattel nicht gerade, zu viele Lüftungsschlitze , zu große Scheibe (Schwingungen)...
Naja vielleicht ist die Scheibe die ich jetzt hab ok 
ein link hab ich hier von Bike-Components :
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23377_Clean-Sweep-X-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe.html
kostet aber keine 50 sonden 42 , naja trotzdem nicht billig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (13. September 2010)

xela.p schrieb:


> Thx für die schnelle Antwort,
> also meinst du es kommt von der Scheibe ? hab nämlich schon viele Theorien gehört: Sattel nicht gerade, zu viele Lüftungsschlitze , zu große Scheibe (Schwingungen)...
> Naja vielleicht ist die Scheibe die ich jetzt hab ok
> ein link hab ich hier von Bike-Components :
> ...



Hi, früher in den 80ern hat mir mal ein Autoschrauber den Tipp gegeben bei quietschenden Bremsen die Beläge an der Scheibeneintrittseite 45° anzufasen. Hab ich bei Bremsproblemen am Bike auch schonmal versucht. Kostet nix, ist schnell gemacht und auf einen Versuch kommt es an.
Nimm am besten eine kleine Feile (zB. schlüsselfeile).
czippi


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2010)

zu den zu langen leftys. arbeiten eure mit negativfeder, wenn ja kann diese zu stark sein und die gabel ist unter umständen 1.5-2 cm zusammengezogen.


----------



## Chris_Tox (14. September 2010)

Hi!

Nee, die negativfeder sollte die +/-5mm ausmachen, wie auch im manual angegeben.
Wenn deutlich zu kurz, dann bearings migrated. Oder einfach mal auf den zur negativfeder passenden luftdruck aufpumpen (wie in manual angegeben) und vergleichen ob sich was getan hat in der länge  mfg, chris


----------



## wilson (14. September 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi, früher in den 80ern hat mir mal ein Autoschrauber den Tipp gegeben bei quietschenden Bremsen die Beläge an der Scheibeneintrittseite 45° anzufasen. Hab ich bei Bremsproblemen am Bike auch schonmal versucht. Kostet nix, ist schnell gemacht und auf einen Versuch kommt es an.
> Nimm am besten eine kleine Feile (zB. schlüsselfeile).
> czippi



Eine Scheibenbremse muss quietschen. Das erspart auch die Klingel.


----------



## Deleted163868 (15. September 2010)

so langsam  gibt es ja immer mehr bilderchen hier  

na dann muß ich auch mal , ist vom ausritt am montag


----------



## benvolio (21. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab jetzt mein Rize seit 2008 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab es eher in Richtung AM getrimmt mit 3Way/Notubes Flow LRS und 2,4 Nobby Nic. Bin sehr begeistert was das Ding alles mitmacht - und es könnte noch mehr wenn der Fahrer die Fähigkeiten dazu hätte ;-)

Nach ca. 90.000hm hab ich nun bei dem Umlenkhebel/Dämpferaufnahme Spiel - Merkt man sehr schön wenn man das Rad am Sattel leicht anhebt. Nun ja, nix schlimmes, hab mir jetzt neue Dämferbuchsen und auch ein Gleitlager für meinen Fox Float RP2 gekauft. 
Zu meiner "Überraschung" hat der Tausch allerdings nicht wirklich etwas gebracht - es ist noch immer Spiel da ... Hab mich mit der Schublehre bewaffnet - und siehe da, der Bolzen zur Dämpferaufnahme ist statt Cannondale-Angabe 8,1mm nur  mehr 7,9mm im Durchmesser?

Weiss jemand von euch wie dieser Bolzen auf Deutsch korrekt bezeichnet wird bzw. wo man das Ding herbekommt? 
Hat von euch jemand schon dieses "Problem" ?














lg


----------



## curious (21. September 2010)

benvolio schrieb:


> Hab es eher in Richtung AM getrimmt mit 3Way/Notubes Flow LRS und 2,4 Nobby Nic.



Hallo,
(zu den Buchsen kann ich nichts sagen; habe sie im Rahmen der Erstinspektion austauschen lassen,)
habe auch Interesse an dem LR-Satz. Hast Du den bei actionsports gekauft ? Irgendwelche Probleme ?
Freundliche Grüße, Ulli


----------



## dkc-live (21. September 2010)

die achsen sind immer kleiner als die buchsen. da die kraft in den dämpfer auch über reibschluss und nicht über formschlüss rein soll. sonst kann es passieren das die buchse auf der achse hängt und nicht abgeht.

die buchsen müssen also von der wippe geklemmt werden. wenn diese zu klein sind geht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (21. September 2010)

benvolio schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich hab jetzt mein Rize seit 2008 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab es eher in Richtung AM getrimmt mit 3Way/Notubes Flow LRS und 2,4 Nobby Nic. Bin sehr begeistert was das Ding alles mitmacht - und es könnte noch mehr wenn der Fahrer die Fähigkeiten dazu hätte ;-)
> 
> ...



Es gab mal ein Schreiben an die Händler von Cannondale über die falsche Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchsen. Das lag an einer Charge von Umlenkhebeln die eine Einbaubreite von bis zu 23,3 mm anstatt der sonst üblichen 22,6 mm hatte. Dazu passende Dämpferbuchsen hat jeder Händler bekommen. Überprüft werden sollte dieses Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen durch das Anheben des Rades am Sattel. 

Eines der zahlreichen Schlampigkeiten seitens Cannondale. 

Aber schön fahren tuts.


----------



## benvolio (22. September 2010)

curious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> (zu den Buchsen kann ich nichts sagen; habe sie im Rahmen der Erstinspektion austauschen lassen,)
> habe auch Interesse an dem LR-Satz. Hast Du den bei actionsports gekauft ? Irgendwelche Probleme ?
> Freundliche Grüße, Ulli



Nein, eigentlich bin ich mit dem LRS sehr zufrieden (ca. 14 Monate). Die Notubes Flow ist eine Wucht... Fahr sie Tubeless mit der Notubes Milch. und ca. < 2bar. Die Milch sollte man aber regelmässiger nachfüllen ;-)  Hab hinten und vorne gleich die Steckachsenversion gewählt (bringt subjektiv einiges).
Hinten hab ich  bis jetzt 2mal nachzentriert, vorne 1 mal - jeweils mit der "Kabelbindermethode", es war nur Kleinigkeiten.
Was ist sonst noch zu sagen - Platten hatte ich nur einen hinten (5mm Schnitt auf der Lauffläche und zuwenig Milch drinnen), vorne ist mir bis jetzt 2 mal der Reifen runter - war aber eindeutig Fahrfehler meinerseits (Bremsen/blockieren und wegrutschen gegen Wurzel reisst Dir dann halt doch den Reifen runter ... Ich hätt einfach nur loslassen müssen  )

Ich möcht nur mehr Notubes Felgen haben ...

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benvolio (22. September 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die buchsen müssen also von der wippe geklemmt werden. wenn diese zu klein sind geht das natürlich nicht.



Das ist die gute Nachricht, das scheint zu funktionieren - von dem her scheint mein Umlenkhebel OK zu sein. Hab die Buchsen/Umlenkhebel farblich markiert - Diese Klemmung scheint ok zu, die Buchsen bewegen sicht nicht.



ultra2 schrieb:


> Es gab mal ein Schreiben an die Händler von Cannondale über die falsche Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchsen. Das lag an einer Charge von Umlenkhebeln die eine Einbaubreite von bis zu 23,3 mm anstatt der sonst üblichen 22,6 mm hatte. Dazu passende Dämpferbuchsen hat jeder Händler bekommen. Überprüft werden sollte dieses Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen durch das Anheben des Rades am Sattel.



Wenn der Umlenkhebel zu breit wäre, dann würden sich ja - meiner logik nach -  a) die Buchsen verdrehen b) seitliches Spiel zu beobachten sein. 
Beides trifft bei mir eigentlich nicht zu ...

Hab inzwischen eine Quelle des Bolzens gefunden: 

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP071


----------



## tomi67 (23. September 2010)

xela.p schrieb:


> Thx für die schnelle Antwort,
> also meinst du es kommt von der Scheibe ? hab nämlich schon viele Theorien gehört: Sattel nicht gerade, zu viele Lüftungsschlitze , zu große Scheibe (Schwingungen)...
> Naja vielleicht ist die Scheibe die ich jetzt hab ok
> ein link hab ich hier von Bike-Components :
> ...


 

Guten abend,

habe bei meinen die selben probleme wie du, bei mir habens schon alles versucht wirklich alles auch die von dir geposteten scheiben
leider ohne erfolg
das bike ist zum grosshändler gegangen weil sie es nicht glauben, fahre zur zeit ein testrad
wenn ichs zurück bekomme kann ich weitere infos posten

lg tom


----------



## decolocsta (24. September 2010)

Update,
jetzt mit neuem Sattel, Syntace Vector Carbonlenker und ein paar Kleinigkeiten vor
allem auf technischer Seite.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 12,2 Kilo, was denk ich ok ist in anbetracht der fast 600g. schweren Sattelstütze


----------



## dkc-live (24. September 2010)

ist das ein 20? oder ein 40? auf jedenfall sehr schick.

ach ich sehs.


----------



## gmk (24. September 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab ja vor  2...3 Wochen hier vom Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich geschrieben. Da ich keine Ideen mehr hatte  hab ichs zum Händler gebracht.
> *Es wurde die Gewindebuchse im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens gewechselt*
> (gepreßt oder geklebt weiß ich nicht).  Gestern die erste Ausfahrt: Ruhe wie am ersten Tag  Oh wie schön das war.
> ...


*
du meinst die hülse/adapter von BB30 auf shimano 24mm achse (?)*
wird mit loctite reingeklebt und natürlcih leicht reingepresst

bei mir wars zuwenig fett im haupschwingenlager




xela.p schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> Ich hab auch ein Rize one40 5,
> das mit den Knackgeräuschen hab ich auch in den Griff bekommen mit mehr Drehmoment auf den Schrauben.
> Mein Problem ist die Avid Elixir r hinten -> diese verdammten Vibrationen genau in dem Bremsbereich den man am meisten benötigt! Bin ich da der einzige oder gibts hier noch mehr Opfer ??
> ...



hab´ ich auch, aber nur wenn ich wirklich viel hm (~500-1000) am stück runter fahre und viel bremsen muß
hab´ auch alles versucht:
- IS2000 bremsaufnahme am rahmen plangefräst
- kupferpaste
- andere bremssscheiben

diese 3 kombination bringen besserung
ganz weg ist es nicht

bringens die 
Avid Clean Sweep X 6 Loch Bremsscheibe
wirklich ? 



benvolio schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich hab jetzt mein Rize seit 2008 und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab es eher in Richtung AM getrimmt mit 3Way/Notubes Flow LRS und 2,4 Nobby Nic. Bin sehr begeistert was das Ding alles mitmacht - und es könnte noch mehr wenn der Fahrer die Fähigkeiten dazu hätte ;-)
> 
> ...


nach sovielen hm erst !
hattest glück
hab meine reduzierhülsen (22.2) schon das 2te mal getauscht
die achse muß 8mm haben, 7.9mm ist zu wenig
cannondale angabe ist wirklich 8.1mm, wo hast du die her ??


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

ich hoffe es ist noch ein Foto erlaubt


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


>









Pack dir die Matchmaker noch rein, dann siehts auch aufegräumter aus Gibbet bei rose.de für 12,50


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

sind schon eingeplant


----------



## benvolio (25. September 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> nach sovielen hm erst !
> hattest glück
> hab meine reduzierhülsen (22.2) schon das 2te mal getauscht
> die achse muß 8mm haben, 7.9mm ist zu wenig
> cannondale angabe ist wirklich 8.1mm, wo hast du die her ??



Hallo GMK,
naja, mein Bike wird jetzt 2 Jahre alt  - so 50.000hm pro Jahr sind eh net so viel. Hab ja noch ein anderes Bike 

Die Angaben hatte ich hier her:  
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/CannondaleFiles/Manuals/2010_RZ120140_oms_en.pdf






Du hast aber recht, es ist der Loch-Durchmesser angegeben.
Trotzdem erscheint mir 7,9 zu wenig.

Ich hab inzwischen folgendes probiert:
*Dämpfer komplett raus
* Alles schön fetten (hab ich schon öfter wegen knacksen, auch wenn man das Gleitlager eigentlich net fetten sollte...)
* Bolzen/Buchsen hab ich jetzt hinten und vorne (Sitzrohr/Umlenkhebel) vertauscht (Der vordere war gleich "dick")
* Die Bolzen schön mit 12NM angeschraubt

Siehe da, alles fest - kein Spiel mehr. Jetzt wart ich noch auf schönes Wetter und dann gehts wieder mal raus - um zu sehen ob das so bleibt. Ich muss es net verstehen,  es soll nur funktionieren und keine Probleme machen 

Ich hab diesmal aber die Distanz im Umlenkhebel nachgemessen: 22,5mm. Also dürfte ich doch einen "Toleranzfall" haben. Gut zu wissen.... ;-(  - Als am besten immer mal Dämpfer hinten ausbauen und im ungeklemmten Zustand nachmessen bevor man die Buchsen bestellt!!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (25. September 2010)

benvolio schrieb:


> ... ...
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ...


freut´ mich ...

dann sind da auf jeder seite 0.15mm (22.2reduzierhülsen + 0.15 + 0.15 = ...)
also kein problem und somit kein toleranzfall, siehe posting #1601 stichwort: 23.3 
*hab´ ich gemacht und 22.5mm wirst kaum bekommen* 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...minium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html


----------



## benvolio (26. September 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> freut´ mich ...
> 
> dann sind da auf jeder seite 0.15mm (22.2reduzierhülsen + 0.15 + 0.15 = ...)
> also kein problem und somit kein toleranzfall, siehe posting #1601 stichwort: 23.3
> ...



Schon klar.. (könnt auch noch ein kleiner Messfehler sein). Ich bin auch noch mal das Manual durch ... da ist eigentlich sogar die Breite innerhalb des Umlenkhebels mit 22,6 angegeben ... d.h. die 0,4mm sind bewusst so konstruiert ? Am besten nicht mehr nachdenken sondern biken gehen ...


----------



## gmk (26. September 2010)

yep
hab´ mich anfangs auch gewundert 
soll anscheinend so sein !


----------



## tommyboy (27. September 2010)

'n Tach.

Ich habe vor, meine Discs von V:185mm H:160mm auf V:203 und H:185(Scheibe von vorne) oder H:203 aufzustocken.

Ich bin auf die Ashima 6 Loch Ultralight ARO-8 gestossen. Allerdings habe ich die nicht genommen, da ich sehr viel schlechtes gelesen habe.

Die Avid G3 sollen auch nicht so performen.

Dann gäbe es noch Avid G2, http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/217/1387/Avid/Avid_G2_Clean_Sweep_Discscheibe_6Loch, oder die SRAM XX, http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/217/5882/Avid/Sram_XX_10fach_Discscheibe_Sweep_X_6Loch_ und nur bis 185mm.

Was fahrt ihr für Scheiben und welche sind zu empfehlen?
Bike ist das Rize 4L.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## didi4651 (27. September 2010)

Habe an meinem Rize 4 XL vorne und hinten 203mm G3 Scheiben vorne hui hinten pfui.Ich werde mir jetzt die Koolstop d296 draufmachen mal schaun obs was bringt.Bin letzte Woche am Gardasee den Mt.Velo runter mit Strassenbereifung ca.1000Hm mit 110kg nacktgewicht da kommen die Bremsen schon schön ins schwitzen aber ausser nerviger Hinterradgejaule keine probleme


----------



## tommyboy (27. September 2010)

@didi

ok, danke für den Tip. Was ist der Unterschied zu den G2? Irgendwie ausser Design, und damit Gewicht, finde ich keinen Unterschied.


Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi4651 (27. September 2010)

Hallo Tommyboy
Was genau der unterschied zwischen G3 und G2 ist ausser der unterschiedlichen Lochanordnung kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.Ich habe noch eine G2  203mm Scheibe die ich am Rize montiert hatte jedoch habe ich keine unterschied bemerkt weder vorne noch hinten.Ich hoffe mal auf die Koolstop Beläge damit das gequietsche am Hinterrad erträglicher wird.


----------



## gmk (4. Oktober 2010)

an alle boostvalve dämpfer piloten am rize/rzone40

velocity tune L
rebound tune M
*boostvalve 225* paßt ?

danke schön


----------



## rumpi86 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi

   Bin neu hier lese schon länger in verschieden Themen mit und hab mich jetzt für ein bike entschieden. Es soll ein Cannondale RZ120 werden.

Nur welches? 

RZ 120 - BJ 2010 1 oder
RZ 120 - BJ 2011 0 bzw. 1

Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Bin eines in der Größe L Probe gefahren war viel zu groß jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich ein S oder M brauche
176 cm - 83 cm Schrittlänge

letzte Frage ist schon jemand den RockShock Monarch RT3 gefahren

Danke schon jetzt für die Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## erbchen (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich würde pauschal Gr M sagen und das Model 2010 nehmen.

Hätte lieber nen Foxdämpfer als den Rockshox.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Oktober 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommyboy
> Was genau der unterschied zwischen G3 und G2 ist ausser der unterschiedlichen Lochanordnung kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.Ich habe noch eine G2  203mm Scheibe die ich am Rize montiert hatte jedoch habe ich keine unterschied bemerkt weder vorne noch hinten.Ich hoffe mal auf die Koolstop Beläge damit das gequietsche am Hinterrad erträglicher wird.



Hi Leute,

Die Koolstop-Beläge sollten auf jeden Fall jegliches gequietsche (zu 1000%) eliminieren !
Ich fahre die auch seit Jahren nur noch !!!! 

Zu den G2/G3-Scheiben ist folgendes zu sagen:
G3-Scheiben sollten offiziell nur mit Elixir-Bremsen gefahren werden weil die Bremsbeläge einer 
"älteren" Juicy auf den G3-Scheiben auch leicht auf den Streben bremsen !!!!!
Ist aber angeblich nicht so schlimm wie einige in einem anderen Forum bereits geschrieben hatten !?
Ich empfehle euch die G2-Scheiben da die auf jeden Fall auch zu älteren Avid-Bremsen passen und 
in Sachen Gewicht und Bremsleistung (+ Fading) den alten G1-Scheiben weit überlegen sind.
Ich habe jetzt auch vor kurzem aus Temperatur- (Fading-) Gründen auf die G2-Scheiben gewechselt 
und bin begeistert !!!! (Auch von der Optik mit den vielen Schlitzen !!!)
Hoffe geholfen zu haben !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Oktober 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab ja vor  2...3 Wochen hier vom Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich geschrieben. Da ich keine Ideen mehr hatte  hab ichs zum Händler gebracht.
> Es wurde die Gewindebuchse im Tretlagerbereich des Rahmens gewechselt
> (gepreßt oder geklebt weiß ich nicht).  Gestern die erste Ausfahrt: Ruhe wie am ersten Tag  Oh wie schön das war.
> ...



HI,

Ich hatte bei meinem Rize auch ein tierisches Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich !
Mein Bike wurde bei meinem Händler von Cannondale abgeholt und nach knapp *3 Monaten* habe ich es erst wieder bekommen !
Das bin ich bisher von Cannondale absolut nicht gewöhnt aber wenigstens ist das Knacken jetzt weg !!!!
Endlich wieder Ruhe !!!
Bei meinem Rize war es auch die BB30-Adapterhülse die nicht nur mit Fett eingesetzt wurde 
sondern eingeklebt werden musste bevor es endlich Ruhe gab !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## vsy (15. Oktober 2010)

rumpi86 schrieb:


> ...
> RZ 120 - BJ 2010 1 oder
> RZ 120 - BJ 2011 0 bzw. 1 ...


Worin besteht der Unterschied?



rumpi86 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Bin eines in der  Größe L Probe gefahren war viel zu groß jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich ein  S oder M brauche
> 176 cm - 83 cm Schrittlänge



wurde vor ca. 2 Monaten in diesem Thread ausgiebigst diskutiert, wobei Dir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen kann. Der eine mag es gestreckt, der andere lieber aufrecht.
Ich habe deine Körpermasse - für mich ist Gr.M (fahre Rize 130!) perfekt.

Gruss
volker


----------



## rumpi86 (15. Oktober 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Danke erbchen und volker für die schnellen antworten

Die Kassette ist beim 2011 10fach ( unwichtig für mich ) aber 
der Dämpfer ist beim 2011 ein RockShox Monarch RT3 beim 2010 ist es ein Fox RP23. Deswegen auch die frage ob schon jemand den RockShox gefahren ist

Gruß


----------



## erbchen (15. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ein RZ 140 5 2010 mit Monarch 3.3 gekauft und den Monarch durch einen RP 23 ersetzt.

Hauptgrund: die bessere Plattform (wenn du ihn fest stellst)

Ist beim RP23 wesentlich fester.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## brösmeli (16. Oktober 2010)

rumpi86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin neu hier lese schon länger in verschieden Themen mit und hab mich jetzt für ein bike entschieden. Es soll ein Cannondale RZ120 werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo. Ich habe 177/84 und habe grösse m gewählt. Grösse L fuhr sich wie ein omnibus. 
Habe vor 3 wochen den neuen rt3 erhalten (garantiefall). Er ist um einiges besser als der monarch 4.2. 

1. 3 verschiedene voreingestellte platformstellungen (kein drehrad mehr für motioncontrol)
2. Kein bewegliches ventil (keine dichtigkeitsprobleme mehr)
3. Zugstufenrad besser zugänglich
4. Softeres ansprechverhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpi86 (18. Oktober 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe 177/84 und habe grösse m gewählt. Grösse L fuhr sich wie ein omnibus.
> Habe vor 3 wochen den neuen rt3 erhalten (garantiefall). Er ist um einiges besser als der monarch 4.2.
> 
> 1. 3 verschiedene voreingestellte platformstellungen (kein drehrad mehr für motioncontrol)
> ...




danke für die antworten

es wird ein RZ120 2011 1 werden da mein Händler das 2010 in m verkauft hat.


mfg


----------



## ckl-online (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
weißt du denn, wann dein RZ 120 1 kommen soll?
Mein RZ 120 0 kommt wohl erst Mitte Dezember.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rumpi86 (18. Oktober 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hi,
> weißt du denn, wann dein RZ 120 1 kommen soll?
> Mein RZ 120 0 kommt wohl erst Mitte Dezember.
> 
> Gruß Frank



mein Händler meinte 

das Magnesium White ende Oktober und das Jet Black erst ende Dezember


----------



## Der Meeester (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir ein 2010ér Modell geschnappt...


----------



## ckl-online (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab Freitag erfahren, dass Cannondale mit der Auslieferung meines Rad-Modells (RZ 120 0) am 4.11. anfangen wird.

Dann wirds ja dieses Jahr doch noch was 



rumpi86 schrieb:


> mein Händler meinte
> 
> das Magnesium White ende Oktober und das Jet Black erst ende Dezember


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 2010ér Modell geschnappt...


 
ein anderer schnellspanner noch dann ist einfach nur schön


----------



## gmk (25. Oktober 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> ich hab ein RZ 140 5 2010 mit Monarch 3.3 gekauft und den Monarch durch einen RP 23 ersetzt.
> 
> Hauptgrund: die bessere Plattform (wenn du ihn fest stellst)
> 
> ...



ein boostvalve oder der alte ?
große luftkammer ?
velocity tune / rebound tune und boostvalve wert ?

*danke dir !*


----------



## chrisny (28. Oktober 2010)

oh Freude, oh Freude... jetzt hab ich wohl auch ein Hinterbauproblem. Wenn man das Rad (RZ 120 1) am Sattel / Sattelstütze leicht hochhebt merkt man dass irgendwo spiel ist. Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt am besten mache?


----------



## erbchen (28. Oktober 2010)

hi

hatte ich auch bei einem 2008 Model, da waren die Buchsen des Hinterbaus ausserhalb der Toleranz. 

Ist schnell behoben wenn du zum Händler gehst.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (28. Oktober 2010)

*Dank dir. *Werd dann wohl am Samstag mal auf ein kleinen Plausch beim Händler vorbeischneien


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann aber auch die hintere Buchse am (Fox?)Dämpfer sein. Mal Hand auflegen und dann am Sattel ziehen, dann merkt man schon, wo da was wackelt. Und bestenfalls reicht es, die Schrauben der Schwinge wieder fest zu ziehen. Die sollen sich ja gerne mal lockern, was ich auch bestätigen kann. Geht halt nix über die Wartungsfreiheit von Eingelenkern...


----------



## Chris_Tox (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist aber kein Toleranzproblem in der Fertigung, sondern ein Konstruktionsfehler. An meinem Hinterbau ist die Breite des Umlenkhebels und Buchsenbreite mittig in Toleranz. Trotzdem reicht das angegebene Anzugsmoment der Schraube nicht aus, die Buchse so zu klemmen, daß sie reibschlüssig gehalten wird, da zuerst der Umlenkhebel um mehrere 1/10mm verbogen wird. Erst mit Unterlagscheibe passt das spielfrel


----------



## rzOne20 (28. Oktober 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> oh Freude, oh Freude... jetzt hab ich wohl auch ein Hinterbauproblem. Wenn man das Rad (RZ 120 1) am Sattel / Sattelstütze leicht hochhebt merkt man dass irgendwo spiel ist. Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt am besten mache?


Bei meinem rzOne20_1 wars genau so! die hintere buchse vom dämpfer hinüber!


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Gerne stelle ich es zum X-ten Male hier rein





Was die Stabilität bei mir deutlich verbessert hat, ist der Litevillerahmen.

Zumindest vorübergehend.


----------



## chrisny (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey, danke für den Post. Ich werd das dann morgen mal dem Händler zeigen, falls der das nicht bekommen haben sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was die Stabilität bei mir deutlich verbessert hat, ist der Litevillerahmen.





chrisny schrieb:


> Hey, danke für den Post. Ich werd das dann morgen mal dem Händler zeigen



Vielleicht baut er dein RZ ja auch auf Liteville um...


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht baut er dein RZ ja auch auf Liteville um...



Der Stabilität wäre es dienlich, der Optik weniger.

Wobei nicht gesagt ist, daß das Leidvoll bleibt. Vielleicht nehme ich auch weiterhin die lebenslange Garantie von Cannondale beherzt in Anspruch.


----------



## gmk (29. Oktober 2010)

es ist die schon oft besprochene reduzierhülse (eigentlich nicht buchse) am umlenkhebel aus alu

danke fürs nochmalige reinstellen des pics _ultra2_ 

mußte ich auch schon 2x ersetzen ...
*also ganz normal ...*


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Oktober 2010)

In dem Artikel/Schreiben vom Hersteller geht's ja um Rize. Chrisny hat ja ein rzOne20 (so wie ich auch). Dh dann wohl das die diesen Fehler vom Rize aufs rzOne20 mit übernommen haben?
 ???


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> In dem Artikel/Schreiben vom Hersteller geht's ja um Rize. Chrisny hat ja ein rzOne20 (so wie ich auch). Dh dann wohl das die diesen Fehler vom Rize aufs rzOne20 mit übernommen haben?
> ???



Nach siebenmaligen Tausch der Sitzstreben wäre ich überrascht, wenn Cannondale an anderer Stelle dazulernen würde.

Sollte dein Händler aber wissen.


----------



## chrisny (30. Oktober 2010)

also der HÃ¤ndler meinte die Buchsen wÃ¤ren komplett kaputt. Kostenpunkt 40â¬ fÃ¼r beide *whaaaaaaaaat?!* nach 3 Monaten bei gemÃ¤Ãigter Fahrweise und leichten 75 kg echt eine UnverschÃ¤mtheit


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nichts bezahlt, is doch garantie? Das geld würd ich zurück verlangen!


----------



## chrisny (30. Oktober 2010)

er hat was von Dreck in den Buchsen geredet und dass das dann nicht auf Garantie gehen würde... bla. Ich hab da nix aufgemacht, warum kommt dann da Dreck rein?!


----------



## ckl-online (30. Oktober 2010)

Wollte mich nur noch einmal mitteilen.
Hab heute mein Rad abgeholt.
Sieht in echt noch schärfer aus als auf Bildern.

Werde Montag mal eine längere Tour mit machen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, wo ich eine Anleitung bzw Drucktabelle für den verbauten Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) herbekomme.
Auf der Sram Seite ist leider nichts zu finden.

Gruß Frank



ckl-online schrieb:


> Hab Freitag erfahren, dass Cannondale mit der Auslieferung meines Rad-Modells (RZ 120 0) am 4.11. anfangen wird.
> 
> Dann wirds ja dieses Jahr doch noch was


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Drucktabelle:

soviel Luft rein bis der SAG passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Wollte mich nur noch einmal mitteilen.
> Hab heute mein Rad abgeholt.
> Gruß Frank



Und? Wo sein de Fotos?


----------



## ckl-online (30. Oktober 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hier die Drucktabelle:
> 
> soviel Luft rein bis der SAG passt.



so hab ich es jetzt auch gemacht.

Und Fotos werde ich morgen ein paar machen

Aber hier vorab schon einmal die Änderungen, die ich hab machen lassen:

1. da ich nicht der leichteste bin, einen neuen LRS
    (DT Swiss FR600 mit DT Swiss 440 Freeride Nabe)
2. Sattel geändert in SQ Lab 611 Active
3. Reifen geändert in RaRa DD 2.25
4. Bremsscheiben vorne 203; hinten 185

ich glaub, das wars erstmal


----------



## didi4651 (31. Oktober 2010)

An ckl-online
erstmal Glückwunsch mit dem Radl.Ich habe den DT Swiss 440er seit ein paar Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden habe selbst 110kg.
ich hatte mir für hinten die 203mm Scheiben montiert mit G3 Scheibe und original Beläge allerings quietscht es wie Sau.Nun habe ich eine G2 Scheibe mit Koolstop aber immer noch starkes Quietschen.


----------



## gmk (31. Oktober 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> also der Händler meinte die Buchsen wären komplett kaputt. Kostenpunkt 40 für beide *whaaaaaaaaat?!* nach 3 Monaten bei gemäßigter Fahrweise und leichten 75 kg echt eine Unverschämtheit



*bitte?
was für ein händler ist denn das !!!!???* 

wenns um die reduzierhülsen/einbaubuchsen geht, die ins dämpferauge müssen, die kosten bei bike-components.de 12,50

also


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

Daß der Händler um die Ecke mal gerne 100% Aufschlag gegenüber Onlineshops hat, dürfte inzwischen bekannt sein.


----------



## gmk (31. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Daß der Händler um die Ecke mal gerne 100% Aufschlag gegenüber Onlineshops hat, dürfte inzwischen bekannt sein.



sind aber mehr als 300%


----------



## ckl-online (31. Oktober 2010)

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Rädchen


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> sind aber mehr als 300%



12,50 für 2 Buchsen ohne Gleitlager! Laut Aussage oben will der Händler 40Eu für beide Dämpferaugen, also 4 Buchsen,  und ich denke mal positiv für den Händler, daß auch die 2 Gleitlager in den 40Eu drin sind.

Dann relativiert sich der Preis von 12,50 schon wieder. Wären dann 25Eu plus 2 Gleitbuchsen plus Versand plus Wartezeit. Also doch wieder relativ nahe an den 40Eu vom HuE (Händler umme Ecke).



Da ich keinen Fox Dämpfer mehr habe, sondern der Rahmen mit einem Monarch ausgeliefert wurde, bin ich gespannt, wie lange die Lager da halten. Gleitlager im Dämpferauge sind optisch identisch, diese rot beschichteten Dinger wie bei Fox.

Ein Vorteil besteht bereits, die Distanzbuchse ist eloxiert und daher schon mal verschleißfester als die Alu-natur Teile von Fox. Nach ca. 2500km seit Ende April ist noch kein Verschleiß der Lagerung zu sehen, die Gleitlager wie auch die Distanzbuchsen sehen noch 1a aus.

Ein Maßproblem gabs jedoch auch bei mir:

Die Fox-Buchsen sind ja 2-Teilig und haben außen einen Absatz.

Rockschoggs verwendet jedoch eine glatte Buchse, auf welche dann links und rechts 2 Passscheiben geschoben werden. Die sollen wohl das Wandern des Dämpfers auf der Buchse verhindern und eine Schrägbelastung der Lager vermeiden. So weit, so gut.


Aaber:

Diese Scheiben waren jedoch geringfügig zu dick bzw. die Buchse zu kurz, so daß sie vom Umlenkhebel direkt auf den Dämpfer geklemmt haben, während die Buchse innen eigentlich frei lief und keinen Kontakt zum Umlenkhebel hatte. Das konnte man bei bloßem Betrachten des ausgebauten Dämpfers jedoch nicht feststellen.

Habe diese Scheiben links und rechts nun am unteren Auge entfernt, so daß die Klemmung wieder einzig und allein zwischen Umlenkhebel und Buchse erzeugt wird, sich also der Dämpfer auch um die feststehende Buchse drehen kann, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## chrisny (31. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem hier ist ja nicht der Preis, sondern die Tatsache dass die Teile innerhalb von 3 Monaten schon kaputt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 12,50 für 2 Buchsen ohne Gleitlager! Laut Aussage oben will der Händler 40Eu für beide Dämpferaugen, also 4 Buchsen,  und ich denke mal positiv für den Händler, daß auch die 2 Gleitlager in den 40Eu drin sind.
> 
> Dann relativiert sich der Preis von 12,50 schon wieder. Wären dann 25Eu plus 2 Gleitbuchsen plus Versand plus Wartezeit. Also doch wieder relativ nahe an den 40Eu vom HuE (Händler umme Ecke).
> 
> ...



ok
wenn die dämpfer-gleitlager dabei waren, ist´s ok
nur warum dafür zahlen ??


----------



## erbchen (1. November 2010)

Moin  

ich hab nach einer Tour gestern mal wieder meinen Dämpfer betrachtet und festgestellt der Gummiring hat sich nicht weiter bewegt als 1,5cm
vor Dämpferkolbenende.(Die Dämpfergeschichte wurde schonmal auf Seite
56 im Rize-Teff angesprochen). Heisst die letzten 1,5 cm des tauchrohres wurden nicht genutzt.

Wer hat/hatte noch solche Probleme und hat sie gelöst?

Ich fahre derzeit einen RP23 und hatte vorher den Rockshox Monarch.
Bei beiden blieb der Gummiring ganz deutlich vor dem Ende des Dämpferkolben stehen, ca 1,5cm.
Den Druck im Dämpfer habe ich so befüllt, dass ich ca 1,2-1,5cm Sag habe.

Bei unserer Tour waren drops dabei aber nichts... 1,5 cm bleiben ungenutzt . Bei meinem Kumpel liegt der Gummiring immer am Ende des Tauchrohres (folglich wird der ganze Federweg genutzt). Er fuhr mit nen Prophet. Er hat aber auch ein Rize
und verschiedene Dämpfer dafür und stellt überall des gleiche fest.
1,5 cm bleiben einfach ungenutzt?

Ich bitte um Hilfe!!!

Gruß Daniel

PS: Wer meinen Ausführungen nicht folgen konnte schreibe es. Ich erkläre es gerne nochmal!


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> ...so befüllt das ich ca 1,2-1,5mm Sag habe....



Ist das nicht ein bißchen wenig? Ich zB. fahre mit 30% Sag, ablesbar an der Skala auf dem Monarch Dämpfer. Springe auch nicht, mag es eher weich. Nur in den seltensten Fällen nutze ich den kompletten Hub aus. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, soll man 10-15% Sag fahren, bei 50mm Hub wären das 5-8mm, keine 1,2-1,5mm!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. November 2010)

Der Daniel meinte auch 1,2 bis 1,5cm SAG !!!!

Ich hatte es Ihm vorhin schon geschrieben das er das ausbessern soll !!!

Bei meinem Rize ist es genauso !!!!

Die letzen 2cm des Dämpferhubs werden nicht ausgenutzt !!!!

Ich fahre mit 25% SAG !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich hab nach einer Tour gestern mal wieder meinen Dämpfer betrachtet und festgestellt der Gummiring hat sich nicht weiter bewegt als 1,5cm
> vor Dämpferkolbenende*.(Die Dämpfergeschichte wurde schonmal auf Seite
> ...


dein eingestellter sag sollte passen 
*dort wurde lediglich die geschichte mit zuwenig druckstufe beim rp23 boostvalve(!) besprochen ... oder ?
*was für tunes hat dein rp23 (compression tune/rebound tune) ?
rebound offen oder geschlossen ?

bei meinem bei ~25-(max.30)% sag (bei 90kg) nutze ich bis auf den letzten cm alles aus


----------



## erbchen (2. November 2010)

@ gmk

wir beide hatten doch gemailt! Rebound (rot) am derzeitigen Rp23 kleiner Balken. Compression (blau) großer Balken. Ich weiß ist nicht die ideal Lösung. 

Mein Gewicht 72kg

Meine Frage: Wie müsste ich den RP23 ändern lassen?
Und was kostet der Spass?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. November 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> bei meinem bei ~20% sag (bei 90kg) nutze ich bis auf den letzten cm alles aus



Hi,

Welche Einstellungen hat dein Dämpfer ???
Was hast du für einen Dämpfer ???

Bei mir zeigt sich bei allen meinen Dämpfern (DTSwissSd190L, RP23, RP2) 
im Rize die gleiche Problematik !!!!!

Der Hinterbau nutzt den kompletten Hub/Federweg nur wenn man sehr viel SAG abstimmt also mit wenig Druck fährt !
Der Hinterbau/Dämpfer wird bei korrekt abgestimmten SAG sehr progressiv zum Ende (2cm) hin !!!

Aber das kann es ja nicht sein !!!
Beim Daniel funzt ja nicht mal der originale Dämpfer der von Cannondale-Seite eingebaut war !

Seltsam !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2010)

Ich fahre 30% SAG, von 45mm nutze ich 40.

Das Problem ist  die Übersetzung vom Hinterbau in Verbindung mit der Progressivität von Luftdämpfern, dem Druck in der IFP Kammer und der Dämpfung.

Hab mal experimentiert, 
wenn ich z.b. mit dem Druck im IFP runtergehe von 250 auf 200PSI nutze ich gleich locker 2mm mehr Hub ohne große Anstrengung.

Jedenfalls war mein Monarch von Werk gnadenlos überdämpft,
hab ein paar Shims entfernt und so die Highspeed Druckstufe verringert, das hat schonmal richtig viel gebracht was die Hubausnutzung angeht, vorher waren es vllt. so 35mm.

PS: Würde echt empfehlen zwischen 25-und 30% Sag zu fahren, wenn man sich an die Cannondale Angabe hält finde ich persönlich das Heck sehr bockig, das ist klar Geschmackssache, aber naja


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

> @ gmk
> 
> wir beide hatten doch gemailt! Rebound (rot) am derzeitigen Rp23 kleiner Balken. Compression (blau) großer Balken. Ich weiß ist nicht die ideal Lösung.
> 
> ...



würd´ sagen du brauchst max. die mittlere compression tune einstellung, bist ja ein federgewicht 

würds bei http://www.tftunedshox.com/ machen lassen
man hört nur gutes von denen



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welche Einstellungen hat dein Dämpfer ???
> Was hast du für einen Dämpfer ???
> ...


hallo namensvetter ,

also ich hab einen rp2, der am 2009er rize verbaut war
compression tune mittel / rebound tune mittel
hab´ auch mal einen dtswiss ssd210L probiert, der hatte zuwenig druckstufe (rauschte durch den federweg)
beim dtswiss nutzte ich bis auf ~8mm den vollen hub (war ein wirklicher 57mm hub dämpfer nicht so wie der rp2, desen kolben zwar 57mm hat aber in wirklichkeit nur 50mm freigibt)


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2010)

57 

redest du von einem Dämpfer mit 190mm EBL?

Kolbenlänge ist eig. selten ein Indiz für den HUB.


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich fahre 30% SAG, von 45mm nutze ich 40.
> 
> Das Problem ist  die Übersetzung vom Hinterbau in Verbindung mit der Progressivität von Luftdämpfern, dem Druck in der IFP Kammer und der Dämpfung.
> 
> ...


also 30% find´ ich echt zuviel
mehr als 40mm nutzt du nicht ? wie meinst du 





> von 45


 ?

hast recht 
find ich auch bei den neuen fox dämpfern besser
wo der boostvalve draufsteht 
glaub´ von 100-300psi


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 57
> 
> redest du von einem Dämpfer mit 190mm EBL?
> 
> *Kolbenlänge ist eig. selten ein Indiz für den HUB.*



nein
das rize hat einen 200m dämpfer verbaut
der kolben hat zwar 57mm
aber der hub ist trotzdem 50mm

*ja, stimmt*
dachte hald damals ich hab wirklich 57mm hub


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2010)

den FOX gibts ja mit 50 und 57mm 

K.a wieviel das Rize braucht 

werd mal weniger SAG probieren, ist ja kein Downhiller  aber
hm, find das so angenehm, war mir mit 20% viel zu bockig, aber das hab ich damals getestet bevor ich den Monarch angepasst hab, evtl. dürfte es jetzt besser sein 

Liegt aber wirklich brutal auf der Piste!!! Bin wirklich überrascht wie krass die Kiste aufmacht und was der Hinterbau wegnimmt, anfangs war es ein Hardtail das echt brutal viel Druckstufe hatte


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> den FOX gibts ja mit 50 und 57mm
> 
> K.a wieviel das Rize braucht
> 
> ...



stimmt
nur es ist eben einer mit 50mm verbaut

hab´ grad mal nachgerechnet
25% von 50mm hub sind 12,5*mm* also sind 30% eh nicht so schlimm


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. November 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> stimmt
> nur es ist eben einer mit 50mm verbaut
> 
> hab´ grad mal nachgerechnet
> 25% von 50mm hub sind 12,5cm also sind 30% eh nicht so schlimm


  Na den Dämpfer will ich sehn !!


----------



## erbchen (2. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

war eben im Wald und bin etwas gedropt. Dämpferpumpe war an Bord.

Ich 72kg

mit 130psi (8,963 bar) hatte ich ca. 1,7,-1,8cm SAG  
ich habs geschafft den Gummiring bis 9mm vor Ende Dämpferkolben zu bringen.
Weiter ist mir aufgefallen: Bei den Landungen hat mein Rad gebuckelt.
Der Ausläufer des Drops ist wurzelig. Den Rebound habe ich auf die langsamste Stufe gestellt... .

Mit 140psi waren es dann 1,3cm SAG aber auch wieder mehr ungenutzter Federweg.

Dämpfer war RP23 Rebound (rot) kleiner und Compression (blau) großer Balken

Was meint ihr? 

Gruß Daniel

PS: Oder sollte ich nicht so kleinkariert sein????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (2. November 2010)

Magdeburger Hafenimpressionen...


----------



## gmk (2. November 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> na den dämpfer will ich sehn !!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. November 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Ich 72kg mit 130psi (8,963 bar) hatte ich ca. 1,7,-1,8cm SAG
> ich habs geschafft den Gummiring bis 9mm vor Ende Dämpferkolben zu bringen.
> Dämpfer war RP23 Rebound (rot) kleiner und Compression (blau) großer Balken



Wie ich auch bereits festgestellt hatte wird bei geringerem Druck und logischerweise damit mehr SAG 
auch mehr Federweg genutzt aber wer fährt denn schon mit 1,7-1,8mm SAG durch die Gegend ????
Das sind mehr als 30% SAG und der Hinterbau sackt dabei 
schon ganz schön ein was sich bergauf nicht schön fährt !!!
Das Rize ist ja schließlich kein Enduro bzw. Freerider der mit soviel SAG gefahren wird !
20 bis 25% sollten locker reichen !
Aber dann nutzt der Hinterbau wieder weniger Federweg !
Zwickmühle ........


----------



## gmk (3. November 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> mit 130psi (8,963 bar) hatte ich ca. 1,7,-1,8cm SAG
> *ich habs geschafft den Gummiring bis 9mm vor Ende Dämpferkolben zu bringen.*Weiter ist mir aufgefallen: Bei den Landungen hat mein Rad gebuckelt.
> ...



*somit nutzt du eh 48mm von 50mm*
kolbenlänge ist 57mm


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> *somit nutzt du eh 48mm von 50mm*
> kolbenlänge 57mm



Gilt aber nur wenn der Kolben auch die 57mm hat !!!!!

Hey Daniel : Hat er 57mm ???


----------



## erbchen (3. November 2010)

nur eben mit 35% Sag...

ich geh sofort nochmal messen. waren aber 57mm wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## ckl-online (3. November 2010)

Hi,
habe ein RZ120 0 mit einem Riser C2 Lenker.
Ich habe mit den original Griffen nach kurzer Zeit Schmerzen in den Händen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich da ohne Probleme z.B. diese Ergon Griffe mit Mini-Barends (Ergon GX2) anbringen kann. 
Oder brauche ich da extra Lenker-Plug ins.

Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute hier, die die selbe Kombination haben und mir sagen können, wie zufrieden oder auch nicht sie sind.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch andere Kombinationen vorschlagen

Gruß Frank


----------



## erbchen (3. November 2010)

57mm Kolbenlänge


----------



## gmk (3. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Gilt aber nur wenn der Kolben auch die 57mm hat !!!!!
> 
> Hey Daniel : Hat er 57mm ???



würd´ sagen bei 99% der rize/rz one40 rahmen ist das so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (3. November 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe ein RZ120 0 mit einem Riser C2 Lenker.
> Ich habe mit den original Griffen nach kurzer Zeit Schmerzen in den Händen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich da ohne Probleme z.B. diese Ergon Griffe mit Mini-Barends (Ergon GX2) anbringen kann.
> ...



Ich hab die Race Face Good and Evil Grips drauf. Relativ dick und gewölbt. Bei den alten Griffen hab ich auch Handgelenkschmerzen bekommen...


----------



## rzOne20 (3. November 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe ein RZ120 0 mit einem Riser C2 Lenker.
> Ich habe mit den original Griffen nach kurzer Zeit Schmerzen in den Händen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich da ohne Probleme z.B. diese Ergon Griffe mit Mini-Barends (Ergon GX2) anbringen kann.
> ...


 
ich hatte 1. probleme mit schmerzen in händen/eingeschlafene fingern und 2. nach feuchteeinwirkung (schwitzen/regen) haben sich die äußeren enden gedreht wie verrückt!

hab jetzt billige und leichte ritchey wcs schaumstoffgriffe in so einer ergon ausführung


----------



## ckl-online (3. November 2010)

...hab mir jetzt die Ergon GX2 bestellt mit den kleinen Hörnchen.
Sehen zwar bescheiden aus, aber das ist für mich zweitrangig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## brösmeli (3. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ... Jedenfalls war mein Monarch von Werk gnadenlos überdämpft,
> hab ein paar Shims entfernt und so die Highspeed Druckstufe verringert, das hat schonmal richtig viel gebracht was die Hubausnutzung angeht, vorher waren es vllt. so 35mm.
> 
> PS: Würde echt empfehlen zwischen 25-und 30% Sag zu fahren, wenn man sich an die Cannondale Angabe hält finde ich persönlich das Heck sehr bockig, das ist klar Geschmackssache, aber naja



Wie kann man die shims entfernen? Anleitung? Geht das auch beim neuen monarch rt3 modell 2011?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich da ohne Probleme z.B. diese Ergon Griffe mit Mini-Barends (Ergon GX2) anbringen kann.



Hi,

Ich habe an zwei meiner Canni-Bikes die Ergon "Flügel"-Griffe mit den kleinen Hörnchen dran !

Die sind absolut genial und helfen wenn man sie "richtig ausrichtet" mit Sicherheit !

Die richtige Ausrichtung ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber ich habe auch schon welche gesehen da standen die "Flügel" in die Hand hinein !!!!!!

Eigentlich sollen die "Flügel" die Hand unterstützen also das Handgelenk soll seine natürliche (leicht abgeknickte) Stellung beibehalten !!!!

siehe : http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/ergonomics


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. November 2010)

Hallo 

was für einen durchmesser benötigt man den für das rz one 140. 

danke

manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Hallo
> was für einen durchmesser benötigt man den für das rz one 140.
> danke manuel



Hi Manuel,

Der Lenkerdurchmesser ist außen immer 25,4mm aber es kommt darauf an welche Griffstärke am besten zu deiner Hand passt !!!!!

Es gibt bei Ergon zwei Griffdurchmesser L(arge) + S(mall) für große und kleine Hände !

Am besten du probierst mal bei einem Bikekollegen oder beim Händler deines Vertrauens !?

Wenn du nicht sehr große Hände hast dann nimm den kleineren Griff !
Aber wie gesagt am besten probieren !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. November 2010)

Das einzige was mich an den Ergon nervt, das die nur am Lenkerende verschraubt sind und  nicht auch vorne Denn jenachdem wie ich zugreife , wackelt der Griff am vorderen Stück ein wenig .


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, 

was ich aber meinte ist der durchmesser des sitzrohres damit ich mir nen passenden umwerfer besorgen kann. schätze mal das es ein 34,9 mm sein müsste aber warum nicht die fachleute mal fragen. 
was würdet ihr mir denn für einen Dämpfer empfehlen und was für ne einbaulänge benötige ich. 
falls jemand noch ne 140 lefty über hat bitte meldet euch.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> was ich aber meinte ist der durchmesser des sitzrohres damit ich mir nen passenden umwerfer besorgen kann. schätze mal das es ein 34,9 mm sein müsste aber warum nicht die fachleute mal fragen.
> was würdet ihr mir denn für einen Dämpfer empfehlen und was für ne einbaulänge benötige ich.
> falls jemand noch ne 140 lefty über hat bitte meldet euch.



Ja 34,9 passt !

Dämpferlänge ist 200mm !!!

Achte beim Dämpfer darauf der er nicht überdämpft ist (wie der Monarch)  bzw. eine nicht zu hohe Werksabstimmung für die Druckstufe hat !
Einige (auch ich) haben mit dem Rize-Hinterbau Probleme damit das der Federweg nicht komplett genutzt wird 
weil anscheinend einige Dämpfer Werksmäßig zu Progressiv abgestimmt sind womit der Rize-Hinterbau dann 
anscheinend nicht klar kommt !!??

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. November 2010)

was für dämpfer fahrt ihr dann bitte nen Fox rp 23 oder was bin absoluter Fully neuling und will lernen


----------



## gmk (4. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ja 34,9 passt !
> 
> Dämpferlänge ist 200mm !!!
> 
> ...


die werksabstimmung ist gar nicht sooo schlechtman darf hald nicht zu leicht sein
für meine 90kg passts perfekt 

*ist aber mit den boostvalve dämpfern besser*
vielleicht find´ ich nochmal den thread ausn mtbr.com


----------



## gmk (4. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> was für dämpfer fahrt ihr dann bitte nen Fox rp 23 oder was bin absoluter Fully neuling und will lernen



ich hab´ wieder den originalen rp2 drinnen
der reicht vollkommen
rp2*3* hat hald noch *3* verscheiden starke (einstellbare) propedals


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> ich hab´ wieder den originalen rp2 drinnen der reicht vollkommen ...



Ich glaube zwar wir hatten das schon mal aber welche Einstellungen hat dein RP2 und wie schwer bist du ???

Wieviel SAG fährst du ???

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich werde jetzt auch nochmal den DT Swiss rausschmeissen und den RP2 bzw. den RP23 BV austesten !
Liegen doch hier eh rum die Dämpfer !


----------



## gmk (4. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar wir hatten das schon mal aber welche Einstellungen hat dein RP2 und wie schwer bist du ???
> 
> Wieviel SAG fährst du ???
> 
> ...



compression tune mittel
rebound tune mittel
~90kg
sag ~15mm
rebound rädchen zwei/drei klicks vor komplett offen

*was für einstellungen hat dein rp23 bv ?*sollte velocty tune L / rebound tune M und bosstvalve 175 haben


----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2010)

ich hatte bei meinem rzOne20 und dem rp23 das problem das mir der hinterbau zu viel wippte/schaukelte. um einigermaßen zufrieden zu sein mußte ich recht viel druck reinmachen. dann nutze ich den federweg allerdings nicht mehr ganz aus.
ich hab velocitytune jetzt auf die höchste stufe gestellt. druck bin ich 3-4 bar runter.

ergebnis: kein wippen mehr und bessere ausnutzung vom federweg. hab grad nachgesehen, nach dem letzten trail sind 4 mm vom kolben übrig!

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (5. November 2010)

was haltet ihr davon ne 130 pbr in ein rz 140 zu verbauen . 

manuel


----------



## Der Meeester (5. November 2010)

Hat die 130ér  nicht auch 140 mm Federweg? (vgl. Beitrag 717)


----------



## gmk (5. November 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Hat die 130ér  nicht auch 140 mm Federweg? (vgl. Beitrag 717)


*nein*siehe
http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=858

du meinst #717 aus diesem thread ?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon ne 130 pbr in ein rz 140 zu verbauen . manuel



Ich habe auch ne 130 PBR Carbon in meinem "alten" Rize das noch Rize heisst !

Das sollte ja auch laut Cannondale nur 130mm haben hat aber laut Bike 144mm !!!!

Die 130 PBR ist vollkommen ausreichend denn mehr Federweg braucht an diesem Bike kein Mensch !
Für alles weitere muss ein Enduro oder Freerider herhalten !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. November 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> compression tune mittel
> rebound tune mittel
> ~90kg
> sag ~15mm
> ...



Hi,

Woher kennst du die exakten Einstellungen meines RP23BV ???
Hast du sie dir gemerkt von einem früheren Beitrag ???

Ich weis gar nicht mehr ob ich den RP23BV schon mal im Rize getestet hatte !?
Im Prophet jedenfalls hat er mich gar nicht gefallen da die 3 Plattformstufen keinerlei Unterschiede und Wirkung gezeigt hatten !

Meinst du das er im Rize funzen würde ???
Werde ich die Tage mal testen !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2010)

Das Prophet ist ein Eingelenker, da ergibt dich die Progressivität nur durch den Dämpfer selbst.
Beim Rize ist die Hebelgeometrie so ausgelegt, daß bei größerem Hub an der HR-Achse der Weg des Dämpfers immer kleiner wird (Hebel schwenkt ja nach vorne weg), wodurch sich dann wohl die hier dauernd beklagten Probleme des nicht ausgenutzten Dämpferwegs ergeben.

Das Dilemma ist halt, entweder Druck absenken und mit zuviel Sag fahren, aber voller Federweg, oder mehr Druck, ertragbarer Sag aber 10mm Restweg am Dämpfer.


----------



## gmk (5. November 2010)

das alte rize hatte auch immer um die 140mm
war nur aus marketing technischen gründen mit 130mm angepriesen worden

die tunes des rp23 boostvalve sind ja bekannt 
wenn du ihn verkaufen willst, melde dich! würde ihn kaufen, wenn er dir nicht gefällt 

würde die anlenkung des dämpfers/hinterbaukinematik nicht als progressiv bezeichnen
die progression kommt vom dämpfer, mMn

und ...
es sind nicht 10mm rest am dämpfer sondern (~) 3mm
kolben hat 57mm
wirklicher hub ist aber 50mm ... siehe meine vorherigen postings


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (5. November 2010)

Also ihr schätzt das 10 mm weniger an Einbauhöhe an der Gabel kein Probelm mit Dem Lenkwinkel darstellt. 

Manuel


----------



## Chris_Tox (5. November 2010)

> Beim Rize ist die Hebelgeometrie so ausgelegt, daß bei größerem Hub an  der HR-Achse der Weg des Dämpfers immer kleiner wird (Hebel schwenkt ja  nach vorne weg), wodurch sich dann wohl die hier dauernd beklagten  Probleme des nicht ausgenutzten Dämpferwegs ergeben.



Bei diesen verhältnissen redet man aber von Degression.
Das Rize hat eine degressive Anlenkung, welche durch den Progressiven Luftdämpfer als Gesamtsystem linearer wirkt. Dieses Prinzip ist an jedem luftgefedertem Hinterbau erkennbar...
Auch am Eingelenker lässt sich eine degressive Kinematik herstellen. Denn auch hier ändert sich die Winkellage des Dämpfers und das Verhältnis  Hinterbauweg/Dämpferweg wird mit zunehmendem Hub größer, was nichts anderes als degresison bewirkt. 

MfG,

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (5. November 2010)

sooo, kleines Update. Nicht nur die Buchsen vom DÃ¤mpfer wurden getauscht... wir haben noch festgestellt, dass die Lager der Sitzstreben an des Ausfallenden Spiel haben. Dann hab cih jetzt vorerst die 45â¬ bezahlen mÃ¼ssen und es wird geprÃ¼ft ob Cannondale da nicht eh einen neuen Hinterbau reinsetzen muss und ich bekomms wieder


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Bei diesen verhältnissen redet man aber von Degression.
> Das Rize hat eine degressive Anlenkung, welche durch den Progressiven Luftdämpfer als Gesamtsystem linearer wirkt. Dieses Prinzip ist an jedem luftgefedertem Hinterbau erkennbar...
> Auch am Eingelenker lässt sich eine degressive Kinematik herstellen. Denn auch hier ändert sich die Winkellage des Dämpfers und das Verhältnis  Hinterbauweg/Dämpferweg wird mit zunehmendem Hub größer, was nichts anderes als degresison bewirkt.
> 
> ...




Frei nach Andi Möllers "Madrid oder Mailand"

Progressiv oder Degressiv, Hauptsache es federt!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das Prophet ist ein Eingelenker, da ergibt dich die Progressivität nur durch den Dämpfer selbst.
> Beim Rize ist die Hebelgeometrie so ausgelegt, daß bei größerem Hub an der HR-Achse der Weg des Dämpfers immer kleiner wird (Hebel schwenkt ja nach vorne weg), wodurch sich dann wohl die hier dauernd beklagten Probleme des nicht ausgenutzten Dämpferwegs ergeben.
> Das Dilemma ist halt, entweder Druck absenken und mit zuviel Sag fahren, aber voller Federweg, oder mehr Druck, ertragbarer Sag aber 10mm Restweg am Dämpfer.



Hi,

Also ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren Cannondale Eingelenker (Super V 500, Scalpel 1000, Prophet SL, Rize 130) 
aber einen so schlecht funktionierenden Hinterbau wie am Rize hatte ich noch nie !!!!!! 
Und da wollt ihr mir erzählen das liegt am Dämpfer !!!
Ich lach mich weg !!!

Egal welchen Dämpfer (ob RP2 oder RP23BV oder RP Air oder DT Swiss SD190L die ich alle hier rumliegen habe) 
ich im Rize einbaue der Hinterbau funzt nicht korrekt wenn der SAG stimmt !!!
Setze ich egal welchen dieser Dämpfer in mein Prophet funktionieren *alle* 
bis zum runterfallen den O-Rings einwandfrei und das obwohl der SAG stimmt !!!!
So und jetzt kommt ihr !!
Wie soll das an der Progressivität des Dämpfers liegen ??????
Ich kapiere es ja evtl. nicht.......????

Das kann doch nur an den nicht optimalen Hebelverhältnissen des Hinterbaus 
bzw. der Umlenkung oder Anlenkung liegen also doch am Hinterbau !?

Meiner Meinung nach eine echte Fehlkonstruktion (auch wenn es die erste ist) !!!
Ich fahre doch nicht mit soviel SAG das der Hinterbau endlich korrekt funzt ich aber keinen Berg mehr hochkomme !
Das kann es ja nicht sein ! Sorry Cannondale !

Ich bitte nochmals um Aufklärung !!! 
Danke dafür !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## decolocsta (5. November 2010)

hm, also der Hinterbau funzt nicht wegen ein paar mm Hub die über bleiben?


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2010)

ich find die ansage vom großen-bergauf-L auch ein wenig übertrieben. bei mir bleiben 4 mm dämpferhub über, das ist meiner meinung nach fast perfekt. sag fahr ich nicht ganz 15 mm.
denke nicht das da was nicht passt?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hm, also der Hinterbau funzt nicht wegen ein paar mm Hub die über bleiben?



Also wenn fehlende 20mm (ca. 40%) des Hubs nicht Grund zur Klage sind dann weiss ich es nicht ????

Bei 5mm würde ich ja nix sagen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Also ihr schätzt das 10 mm weniger an Einbauhöhe an der Gabel kein Probelm mit Dem Lenkwinkel darstellt.
> 
> Manuel



nein
wird kein problem sein

@Big-Uphill-L:
hast du die schrauben beim umlenkhebel immer mit dem korrekten drehmoment angezogen ?


----------



## Chris_Tox (5. November 2010)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2766

Also hier sieht der Hinterbau (rote Kennlinie) bis 130 mm relativ linear aus.
Da dies eine statische Kraft-Weg Kennlinie ist, die sehr laaaaangsam angefahren wird, muss das Problem des nicht genutzten Federwegs an der Dämpfung liegen., die bei höheren Einfedergeschw. zu sehr verhärtet ...

Merke ich bei meinem Rize 130 auch bei schnellen passagen. Also mal die Druckstufendämpfung etwas entschärfen. Wer wills mal probieren ? Ich scheue mich noch vor der wiederbefüllung der Stichstofftrennkammer 

MfG,

Chris


----------



## gmk (7. November 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2766
> 
> Also hier sieht der Hinterbau (rote Kennlinie) bis 130 mm relativ linear aus.
> Da dies eine statische Kraft-Weg Kennlinie ist, die sehr laaaaangsam angefahren wird, muss das Problem des nicht genutzten Federwegs an der Dämpfung liegen., die bei höheren Einfedergeschw. zu sehr verhärtet ...
> ...



herr rzOne20
hat sich seinen dämpfer von velocity gune L auf M tunen lassen und dürfte was gebracht haben
siehe einige seiten weiter vorn

von der stickstoffkammer würd' ich die finger lassen, ist ziemlich gefährlich ...


----------



## decolocsta (7. November 2010)

falls es um den Monarch geht, der hat keine Stickstoffkammer sondern ne easy zu befüllende Luftkammer, was den Dämpfer zu einem super Spielzeug macht da man ihn innerhalb von wenigen Minuten zerlegen kann und ihn komplett an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann ohne großen Stress.


----------



## Chris_Tox (7. November 2010)

> was den Dämpfer zu einem super Spielzeug macht da man ihn innerhalb von  wenigen Minuten zerlegen kann und ihn komplett an seine Bedürfnisse  anpassen kann ohne großen Stress.



Oh oooh, ich sehs schon kommen, daß ich mir dann für den Winter nen Monarch zulege zum experimentieren, da ich nen RP23 habe, der sich nicht so einfach wirder zusmamenschrauben lässt. 

An meiner Lefty RLC hab ich schon die Highspeed-Druckstufenshims rausgemacht, jetzt geht die Druckstufe mal richig linear  Und jetzt ist der Hinterbau dran !


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. November 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Oh oooh, ich sehs schon kommen, daß ich mir dann für den Winter nen Monarch zulege zum experimentieren, da ich nen RP23 habe, der sich nicht so einfach wirder zusmamenschrauben lässt.
> Und jetzt ist der Hinterbau dran !



Hi,

Gibt es eine Anleitung um den Monarch zu öffnen und ob etwas zu beachten ist ???

Wäre schön !

Dann würde ich mein Dämpfer-Lager (RP Air, RP23BV, RP2, DT SD190L) evtl. zum 
experimentieren auch noch um einen Monarch erweitern !?

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ist doch interessant zu lesen das doch mehr Leute nicht ganz zufrieden sind 
mit dem Rize-Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer und es auch zugeben !!!
Die anderen schreien nur ich würde übertreiben !


----------



## decolocsta (7. November 2010)

Also,

als erstes sollte man sich dieses Video ansehen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQQY1G9HRP4"]YouTube        - RockShox Monarch Rebuild[/nomedia]

dann braucht man einen Luftadapter, ich habe einen alten Marzocchi Adapter genommen und ihn etwas modifiziert, alternativ besorgt man sich den richtigen von Rock Shox, kostet ja nix:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25802_Pumpenadapter-Monarch-Ario.html

Jetzt braucht man noch ein paar Grundinformationen die man auf der RS HP findet, z.b. die tiefe für den Trennkolben (IFP) beim 185mm Monarch fürs one twenty liegt die tiefe bei glaub ich 59mm wenn ich mich recht entsinne, der Druck für den Ausgleichsbehälter beträgt 250 PSI und schon sind wir bei den ersten möglichkeiten was am Dämpfer zu verändern  z.b. kann man mit der IFP tiefe spielen, z.b. anstatt 59mm  nur 57mm testen, dürfte immernoch locker ausgehen und das Volumen im Ausgleichsbehälter nimmt zu, wodurch der Dämpfer linearer werden sollte, oder man geht mit dem Druck runter auf 200PSI, oder 180 usw. man hat wirklich viel Spielraum.

Öl gehört laut RS 2.5er rein, jedoch scheint das RS Öl etwas dicker zu sein, jedenfalls ist mein 2.5er deutlich dünner, hier kann man auch experimentieren, man kann z.b. mit Druckstufenshims arbeiten und gleichzeitig dickeres Öl verwenden oder umgekehrt oder man mischt sich eine Wunschviskosität 

So, das nächste sind die Shims, bei mir waren 4 Highspeed Druckstufenshims verbaut und 4 oder 5 Highspeed Zugstufenshims. die Lowspeeddruckstufe ist mehr oder weniger durch Ölquerschnitte vorgegeben, jedoch kann man da wie gesagt mit der Ölviskosität spielen. denkbar ist es z.b. die hälfte der Highspeed Druckstufeshims rauszuschmeissen gleichzeitig dickeres Öl reinzukippen und so die Lowspeed Druckstufe zu erhöhen wodurch man ein schön straffes Heck hat das im Antritt nicht wippt und wenn es dann im Downhill zur sache geht macht der Dämpfer voll auf da weniger Highspeed Druckstufe und das Ding bügelt alles platt  machbar ist da echt viel


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Anleitung um den Monarch zu öffnen und ob etwas zu beachten ist ???



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQQY1G9HRP4"]YouTube        - RockShox Monarch Rebuild[/nomedia]


EDIT: zu langsam...


----------



## didi4651 (11. November 2010)

Durch den Bericht im US Forum http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=648565 
und durch das nervige Quietschen der hinteren Bremse habe ich mal den Carbonhinterbau auseinander genommen.
Ich war angenehm überrascht das die Kugellager alle in einem einwandfreiem Zustand sind und auch noch fest eingeklebt waren.
Falls sich jemand die SArbeit machen möchte es sind 4X6800 2rs Lager verbaut die es in der Bucht für ca.1 pro stück kosten.
Nachdem ich bei einbau reichlich Fett benutzt habe ist auch das Quietschen erträglich geworden.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. November 2010)

didi4651 schrieb:


> ......es sind 4X6800 2rs Lager verbaut die es in der Bucht fÃ¼r ca.1â¬ pro stÃ¼ck kosten.



Hi an alle die mal eins der kleinen Lager des Hinterbaus wechseln mÃ¼ssen !

Ich habe auch schon mal eins der Lager gewechselt und mir welche in der Bucht bestellt !!!

Diese Lager welche eigentlich aus dem Modellbau (Aussage des VerkÃ¤ufers) stammen sind keineswegs tauglich fÃ¼r einen Bike-Hinterbau !!!!

Das von mir eingebaute Lager hat ca. 50km gehalten bis es nicht mehr richtig rund lief !!!!

Evtl. gibt es bei den Lagern ja QualitÃ¤tsunterschiede aber ich denke mal es geht nix Ã¼ber die Original-Cannondale Lager !?

Aber das muss halt jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden !

"Happy Trails"

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (11. November 2010)

> ich denke mal es geht nix über die Original-Cannondale Lager !?



Ich weiss zwar nich twelchen hersteller Cannondale verbaut, aber qualitativ fährt man mit INA oder SKF gut.

Wobei die SKF Lager ab Belastung von 60Kg pro Lager = 120Kg beideitig schlapp machen laut Herstellerangabe... Scheint mir ein wenig unterdimensioniert durch Cannondale.


MfG,

Chris


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. November 2010)

hallo leute, 

hab folgende probleme und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

da die Leitungen des rize ja durchgängig sind benötige ich sollche adapterhülsen oder lliege ich da falsch. 
ohne diese hülsen würde es mir ja sämtliche leitungen immer aus den halterungen reisen. 

mit viel druck fahrt ihr eure dämpfer oder weiss jemand wo ich ne tabelle für nen rock shox monarch bekomme. 


danke manuel


----------



## tomi67 (12. November 2010)

tomi67 schrieb:


> Guten abend,





tomi67 schrieb:


> habe bei meinen die selben probleme wie du, bei mir habens schon alles versucht wirklich alles auch die von dir geposteten scheiben
> leider ohne erfolg
> das bike ist zum grosshändler gegangen weil sie es nicht glauben, fahre zur zeit ein testrad


wenn ichs zurück bekomme kann ich weitere infos posten

lg tom 

update 

mein rize wurde eingezogen wird nicht mehr zurückgesendet, bekomme diese tage ein neues 

lg tom


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> mit viel druck fahrt ihr eure dämpfer oder weiss jemand wo ich ne tabelle für nen rock shox monarch bekomme.



Hi Manuel,

Du brauchst keine Tabelle für deinen Dämpfer !

Pass deinen "SAG" (hoffe du weist was das ist !?) durch den Druck im Dämpfer auf ca. 25% von 50mm (=12,5mm) des Dämpferhubs ein und schon stimmt alles !!!

Ich fahre bei 100kg in meinem RP2 einen Druck von 240 PSI = 16,5 Bar !

Aber das kann man nicht auf jeden Dämpfer übertragen.

Den DT Swiss SSD190L fahre ich bei gleichem SAG im Rize z.B. nur mit 180 PSI = 12,5 Bar !

Alles klaro ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2010)

Der Monarch hat sogar eine Sag-Skala auf dem Kolben, welche die %-Werte anzeigt. Da braucht man nicht mal einen Zollstock, nur die Pumpe


----------



## chrisny (12. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> hab folgende probleme und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel, 

die Hülsen für mein Bike hab ich beim letzten Mal vom CD Händler gekauft. Die waren recht teuer wie ich fand.. irgendwas zwischen 0,5 und 1,5 mein ich pro Hülse. Da aber CD bestimmt nicht der einzige Hersteller ist, der durchgängige Züge am Bike verbaut, sollten die anderen Händler die Teile auch anbieten


----------



## Chris_Tox (12. November 2010)

Soo, an alle Mitkläger über den *nicht genutzten Federweg im RP23:*

Meiner hatte Compression Tune M weshalb ich ihn mal zerlegt habe.
In der Druckstufe habe ich zum Serienzustand folgendes verändert:

-  eine von 2 Tellerfedern (Belleville Springs laut Zeichnung) entfernt
-  und einen Vorspannspacer für die Belleville Springs entfernt. 

Dadurch hat das Druckstufenventil einmal nur die halbe Federrrate und durch den fehlenden Spacer weniger Vorspannung. 

Positiver Nebeneffekt: Durch die geringere Stacklänge ist der Ventilkolben des Probpedalventil stärker vorgespannt und das Propedal bleibt länger "locked"  Bin mal gespannt wie sich das in der Praxis zeigt...

Wenn morgen dann mein Adapter zum Befüllen der N2-Kammer fertig ist, kann ich ihn mal testen gehen 

Was halten die Experten eigentlich von 5WT Öl im RP23 ? Wird die Dämpfungsrate gleihc halbiert, oder ist der Unterschied geringer ??


MfG,

Chris


----------



## ckl-online (13. November 2010)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne kleine Frage.
Ist die Seriennummer bzw Rahmennummer noch irgendwo eingestanzt oder ist die nur auf dem kleinen Papieraufkleber unter dem Tretlager zu finden.

Was ist denn dann, wenn der Aufkleber weg ist, wie kann ich denn beweisen, dass das mein Rad ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (14. November 2010)

hi 

hab mal ne andere Frage. Was wiegen denn eure Rize/ RZ 40 Bikes ? 

Meine zweite Frage hat jemand von euch noch eine SchaftrohrVorbaukombi abzugeben, der Preis ist zweitranging nur die Länge sollte 120 mm betragen. 

Vielen Dank 

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (14. November 2010)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da mal ne kleine Frage.
> Ist die Seriennummer bzw Rahmennummer noch irgendwo eingestanzt oder ist die nur auf dem kleinen Papieraufkleber unter dem Tretlager zu finden.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Mein Händler sagte, dass die Nummer auf dem kl. Papieraufkleber mit der Rahmennummer "verbunden" ist. Cannondale kann also aus der kurzen Nummer, die Rahmennummer schlussfolgern.

Bei meinem RZ120 Modell 2010 ist die eigentliche Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager in Blickrichtung Schwinge, also recht weit hinten, eingeschlagen.


----------



## erbchen (14. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab mal ne andere Frage. Was wiegen denn eure Rize/ RZ 40 Bikes ?
> 
> ...



Meine Möhre wiegt fast genau 13kg... wenn sie sauber ist, also meistens etwas mehr... zu erwähnen wäre das ich das CD-Tool im Vorbau habe und eine KS 950 I. Laufradsat DT-Swiss XCR 1.7 Tubeless. Sonst alles orginal.

was wiegt deins?

Gruß D


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (14. November 2010)

ich habe meines noch nicht gewogen werde es aber mal die Tage machen müssen. 
mich würde interessieren wie weit man noch nach unten kommt. 

happy trails 

manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. November 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Meine zweite Frage hat jemand von euch noch eine SchaftrohrVorbaukombi abzugeben, der Preis ist zweitranging nur die Länge sollte 120 mm betragen.



Hi,

Was suchst du genau ? Nur den Vorbau ???
Welchen Winkel soll der Vorbau haben ???
Welche Lenkerklemmung (25,4 oder 31,8) ??

Ich habe noch einige Vorbauten in verschieden Längen und Winkeln hier rumliegen !

Am besten PN und dann mach ich mal ne Auflistung der Brocken !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## ckl-online (14. November 2010)

hi,
danke, hab beim ersten Mal wohl nicht so genau hingesehen.
Jetzt hab ich sie auch gefunden. Dann ist ja in Ordnung.
Konnte mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, wenn der Papieraufkleber weg ist, ich keine Zuordnung mehr habe.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Gruß Frank



Der Meeester schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte, dass die Nummer auf dem kl. Papieraufkleber mit der Rahmennummer "verbunden" ist. Cannondale kann also die kurze Nummer mit der Rahmennummer verbinden.
> 
> Bei meinem RZ120 Modell 2010 ist die eigentliche Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager in Blickrichtung Schwinge, also recht weit hinten, eingeschlagen.


----------



## Chris_Tox (14. November 2010)

> Was wiegen denn eure Rize/ RZ 40 Bikes ?



Mein Rize Carbon mit Lefty RLC 130 und Nobbys 2,25 ist nun endlich im "engültigen Zustand" und hat so 11,2 Kg.


Zum Thema Hinterbaulager habe ich auch an beiden Problempunkten Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzstrebenlager Spiel gehabt.
Die Dämpferaufnahme habe ich durch Unterlegscheiben Spielfrei gemacht, da Cannondale hier die Aufnahem zu breit ausgelegt hat.

Nun hat der Hinterbau am Hinteren Lager der Sitzstrebe Spiel. Lager geprüft, laufen weich und Spielfrei, Schraube war auch noch fest. Habe die Schraube hinten dann mit 15Nm nachgezogen, was auch nichts half. Dann mal auseinander genommen und bemerkt wieviel Axialspiel da in der Aufnahmegabel ist, wenn die Schraube nicht angezogen ist... Sind über 0,5 mm. Wie sollen da am Lager noch Klemmkräfte ankommen, wenn die 5Nm schon für die Verformung draufgeht ? Naja, nun eine 0,5mm Ulegscheibe zurechgedremelt und jetzt passts auch mit 7Nm speilfrei 

Wie es aussieht hat C'dale an allen mögliche Stellen auf die gleiche Weise geschlampt. 

MfG, 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (15. November 2010)

Hi 

also mein alu rize wiegt mit allem drum und dran 11.2 kg obwohl noch potenzial vorhanden ist. 

mal schauen wie weit es noch nach unten geht. 


Manuel


----------



## rzOne20 (15. November 2010)

Also meins wiegt derzeit 11,45 kg fahrfertig.

mir is allerdings auch ein rätsel wieso es im vergleich zu anderen rize/rz ja und auch prophet so schwer ist? hab eigentlich nur leichte teile (ausser kurbel und kassette) verbaut???
aber egal, bin sehr zufrieden damit.... auch mit dem gewicht


----------



## brösmeli (15. November 2010)

Hat jemand bei seinem rz one40 schon mal anstatt des 200 mm einen 190 mm Dämpfer verbaut? Wie ist dann das Fahrverhalten? Wird der volle Restfederweg besser ausgenützt als beim 200 mm Dämpfer? Muss eventuell der Lefty-Federweg verkürzt werden (Geometrieausgleich)?
Ich frage dies, da ich immer noch Probleme mit meinem Dämpfer habe, sobald der SAG auf 20 bis 15 Prozent eingestellt wird. Bei diesem für mich perfekt passendem SAG kann ich nur noch ca. 22 mm Hub nutzen. Das heisst: Es bleiben 18 mm ungenutzter Resthub. Das kanns nicht sein. Stimmt etwas mit dem Umlenkhebel nicht?

Dämpfer: Monarch rt3
Druck: 14 bar
SAG: 20 % = 10 mm
Hub: 10 mm + 22 mm = 32 mm
ungenutzter Hub 18 mm !!!


----------



## Chris_Tox (15. November 2010)

Bei gleichem Hub wird bei 190 mm Dämpferlänge ein Hinterreifen ab 2,25" Breite am Sattelrohr kollidieren, wenn Du voll einfederst...
Mein Nobby 2,4" hat das schon bei normalem Dämpfer im Rize 130 gemacht 

Und unter 30% Sag schafft es kaum ein Luftdämpfer den Federweg voll auszunutzen. Also, Sag erhöhen 


MfG,


Chris


----------



## chrisny (16. November 2010)

sooo, kleines Update von meinem RZ. Nach 3 Monaten nun die Dämpferbuchsen und die Lager an der Kettenstrebe hinüber (ich wieg 75kg, und bin das Rad ganz normal gefahren). Die Lefty hat an der Radaufnahme auch spiel (festgestellt durch den Umbau des Vorderrads auf ein anderes RZ im Laden). Find ich schon recht krass, dass ein Bike in der Preiskategorie so schlampig gebaut wird. Ma gucken was CD dazu sagt.


----------



## Chris_Tox (16. November 2010)

Hi Chrisny,


an allen 3 Punkten wo Dein Rize Spiel hat, musste ich mit angefertigten Unterlegscheiben das Spiel ausgleichen, damit die Lager richtig geklemmt wurden und an der Lefty die richtige Vorspannung haben. Hast Du die Lager mal freigebaut und mit dem Finger auf den lauf geprüft ?

Find ich aber qualitativ ziemlich übel von C'dale. 

MfG


----------



## chrisny (16. November 2010)

Hi, 

das Rad war beim Händler (ich hab da nichts ein und ausgebaut, damit nicht nachher gesagt wird: Ja, das haben Sie aber jetzt mit zuviel Kraft angezogen, oder Sie haben das kaputtgemacht), und der reklamiert das bei CD. 

Ehrlich gesagt find ich eine Unterlegscheibenlösung nicht angemessen für ein Bike was dem Anspruch eines high-end-bikes genügen soll und dann auch noch so jung ist. Das Gleiche würde ich an Deiner Stelle und an Stelle jedes Anderen hier auch tun. Das ist ja offensichtlich ein Serienproblem und kein Einzelfall. D


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> ...ein Bike was dem Anspruch eines high-end-bikes genügen soll...



Wo ist das Rize/RZ high end  billige (nicht im Preis ) Taiwan Großserie ist das, nix anderes!

Highend bei CD war einmal und ist lange vorbei. Die Rahmen sind doch vom billigsten bis teuersten Modell gleich (außer dem Unterscheid Karbon-Alu) und die Preise werden nur über die Anbauteile gemacht.

Mir war von Anfang an, als ich den Rahmen in Händen hielt klar, daß diese Minilager nicht lange halten. Frage war nur, wie lange sie halten und wie teuer Ersatz ist. 
Austauschlager aus der Bucht kosten zum Glück nur Peanuts (im Gegensatz zu den Steuerlagern) und bisher haben die Lager bei mir seit April 3.000km und 40.000Hm unbeschadet überlebt.
Auch die Buchsen am Monarch Dämpfer sind noch 1a, gerade heute nochmal kontrolliert.

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich mein Rad nicht ständig putze und mit Wasser übergieße, was sich dank der Ausformungen am Umlenkhebel und Sitzstreben nämlich wunderbar bei den Lagern sammeln kann. Wer dann noch die Lager nicht vorsorglich geöffnet und komplett zugefettet hat, kann natürlich schneller mit Rost und Zerstörung rechnen.

Die Kiste ist eben kein wartungsarmer Eingelenker, da muß man schon mal hin und wieder mit dem Inbus die Schrauben kontrollieren und ggf. nachziehen. So halte ich das auch und auch bei mir hatten sich schon die Schrauben der Hebelei gelockert.


----------



## chrisny (16. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo ist das Rize/RZ high end  billige (nicht im Preis ) Taiwan Großserie ist das, nix anderes!



Auf meinem RZ 120 1 steht noch Handmade in USA


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2010)

auf meinem auch, hehe, aber da gabs bisher auch keine Probleme nach knapp 1000 Km und nicht gerade sanfter Fahrweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> Auf meinem RZ 120 1 steht noch Handmade in USA



Ja, auf der Sitzstrebe. Die wird wohl noch in USA geklebt...

Die ganzen Querelen mit den Lagern sind natürlich sehr unschön.
Hoffe, ihr kriegt das auf Garantie geregelt. Muß ja nicht 7x so wie beim @ultra2 sein 


Die ausgeleierte Nabenlagerung an der Lefty ist dagegen ungewöhnlich. Sind die Lager selbst hin oder die Lagersitze am Achsschenkel?
Ich hab inzwischen die dritte Lefty, davon die letzten 2 gebraucht und da wackelte nix.
Allerdings, vorsichtig wie ich bei solchen Konstruktionen bin (Radausbau = Lagerausbau!) meide ich es seit jeher wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, das VR auszubauen. 
Denn jedesmal werden die Lager über die Innenringe vom Sitz und wieder drauf gezogen. Entweder machen die Lager vorzeitig schlapp oder im Worstcase sind die Sitze ausgeleiert, dann hält kein Lager mehr.


----------



## chrisny (16. November 2010)

der Achsdorn auf der großen Lagerseite hat einen zu geringen Durchmesser. Führt dazu, dass man für das Vorderrad keinen Abzieher mehr braucht...  Flutscht auch so runter.


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Muß ja nicht 7x so wie beim @ultra2 sein :eek



Und damit es nicht 8x werden, hängt der Rahmen jetzt an der Wand. 
Das macht er ganz gut und scheint es auch auszuhalten.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Die ausgeleierte Nabenlagerung an der Lefty ist dagegen ungewöhnlich. Sind die Lager selbst hin oder die Lagersitze am Achsschenkel?



Sind da nicht Helicoil-Gewindeeinsätze verbaut? Ist zumindest an der Lefty meiner Freundin so.


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2010)

Stimmt, in meiner LeftyMax ist auch so ein Einsatz, bei der DLR mit Titanachse war keiner. Dachte daher zunächst, das hat der Vorbesitzer reingebastelt. Ist aber sinnvoll, denn das Gewinde in Alu hat man schnell mal überdreht. 
Allerdings hat das Gewinde bzw. der Einsatz nix mit den Lagerflächen zu tun.


----------



## hareisi (17. November 2010)

Hallo hat jemand Interesse an meinem Cannondale Rize 4, Lefty PBR in Größe M. 
Gebe es gegen Gebot ab, also wer Interesse hat einfach mailen.

Das Rize ist in einem Absolut guten Zustand, und hat max. 600 km runter, in Weiß, die erste Inspektion gab es erst vor ca. 5 wochen beim Händler hier im Badischen.

Probefahrt und Begutachtung jederzeit möglich, Bilder lass ich euch gerne zukommen.

Gruß

hareisi

Also bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## gmk (21. November 2010)

*frage:
hat sich vielleicht noch jemand für ein weißes rize/rz140 einen weißen umlenkhebel nachbestellt?*

ich habs getan,
nur paßt das weiß des umlenkhebels nicht zum weiß des rize 2009/2010er
rahmens


----------



## Borgrider (21. November 2010)

so leute mein Rize Team Replika wird nun geschicht und wird in Einzelteilen bei eBay verkauft....dafür kommt einem 2011 Scalpel.
Da ich eh nie FR, DH oder so gefahren bin sondern nur CC und Marathon war es nur eine Frage der Zeit.... 
Also Adios... und euch allen noch viel Spaß mit euren Rize / RZ´s!


----------



## rzOne20 (21. November 2010)

Interessant


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2010)

link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (21. November 2010)

Hallo!

Mal eine Frage an die RZ Fahrer. Ich hab an meinem RZ 120 one einen SLX Umwerfer. Leider schleift die Kette ständig in den letzten drei (kleinen) Gängen, wenn ich auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahre. Wenn ich auf das große Blatt schalte, schleifen die ersten drei (großen) Gänge. 

Klar, muss man einstellen lassen oder selber machen. 
ABER: Ich war natürlich in dem Laden wo ich es gekauft hatte. Dort wurde es eingestellt - mit geringfügiger Verbesserung. Weg war es aber nicht. Dann bin ich zu einem anderen Laden. Die haben sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, konnten aber das Problem auch nicht vollständig eliminieren.

Fazit: Die Vermutung der Mechaniker ist, dass das BB30 Tretlager sehr schmal ausfällt und sich das Einstellen des Umwerfers deshalb so schwierig gestaltet. Als Alternative wurde mir der Tausch in einen XT Umwerfer vorgeschlagen.

Meine Frage: Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Kombination SLX Umwerfer/ BB30 Lager? Was hat geholfen? Es sind übrigens sram x9 shifter dran.

PS: Die Mechaniker sind gut!


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2010)

so gut scheinen die nicht zu sein.

es hat erstmal nix mit der breite des Innenlagergehäuses zutun.


----------



## rzOne20 (21. November 2010)

ich denke wenn du vorne auf der großen scheibe fährst ist es wohl besser du hast die kette hinten nicht auf den größten scheiben! ist da die kette überhaupt lange genug? ich denke das wird mit tretlager und werfer nicths zu tun haben, das wird so einfach nicht funktionieren. vorne bei 2 fach ja, aber bei 3fach  ???


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> so gut scheinen die nicht zu sein.



Eben. Ein "guter" hätte gleich XTR empfohlen


----------



## Borgrider (21. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> link?



hier der link...
Klick


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. November 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> der Achsdorn auf der großen Lagerseite hat einen zu geringen Durchmesser. Führt dazu, dass man für das Vorderrad keinen Abzieher mehr braucht...  Flutscht auch so runter.



Seit wann brauch man einen Abzieher für das Lefty-Vorderrad ?????

Ich habe 3 Lefty's bei denen bei allen das Vorderrad "runterflutscht" !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (24. November 2010)

Wofür sonst ist die Kappe? Das Ding nennt sich auch "Abzieher": 

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Abzieher-Kit-Lefty-Nabe

No offense  Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall da und auch nach Ansicht des Händlers nicht normal und auch nicht von mir verursacht. Im Moment wird nur auf die Antwort von CD auf das Problem gewartet.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. November 2010)

chrisny schrieb:


> Wofür sonst ist die Kappe? Das Ding nennt sich auch "Abzieher" .



No offense!

Du brauchst also wirklich diesen "Abzieher" um dein Lefty-Vorderrad abzubekommen ???

Also normalerweise dreht man die Schraube in der Leftynabe los und das Vorderrad wird automatisch "abgezogen" !!!

Wie soll denn der "Abzieher" angesetzt und benutzt werden von dem du den Link gepostet hattest !

Meiner Meinung nach ist das, das Teil was in der Nabe bereits verbaut ist !!!

100% !

Das kann man nur in verschiedenen Farben kaufen zu Optik-Tuning-Zwecken !

Grüße Klaus

PS : Wie ist das bei den anderen ???


----------



## chrisny (27. November 2010)

kein Grund sich zu streiten. Also, der Inbus hat ja direkt unter dem Schraubenkopf eine Scheibe, die von der Aufnahmeseite gegen den "Abzieher" drückt sobald man den Inbus nach links von der Achse schraubt. 

Probiers mal aus, was passiert wenn du besagte Scheibe entfernst (mit dem Uhrzeigersinn wird die abgeschraubt). Soweit ich weiß, sollte die Nabe dann auf der Achse bleiben. Ich lass mich natürlich auch eines besseren belehren


----------



## chrisny (27. November 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003BNYXTM/ref=asc_df_B003BNYXTM1388209?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=preisroboterd-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B003BNYXTM"]http://www.cannondale-parts.de/WebRoot/Store20/Shops/61764971/4880/DB48/96B3/6261/1AF3/C0A8/28B9/4C2E/qc117_005.jpg[/ame]

falscher Link. Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## tomi67 (27. November 2010)

Mein neues RZ 140 noch 12,20kg


----------



## chrisny (27. November 2010)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2010)

tomi67 schrieb:


> ...noch 12,20kg



Jou, wenn die Drecks Pulverung so schnell absplittert wie bei meinem schwarzen, haste bald sub 12....

An jeder Ecke kann man das Zeug mit dem Fingernagel runterpulen. Vielleicht der Preis für einen auf Garantie ersetzten Rahmen? Jedenfalls das mieserableste, was ich in meinem Leben jemals an Lack auf einem Fahrrad gesehen habe!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, wenn die Drecks Pulverung so schnell absplittert wie bei meinem schwarzen, haste bald sub 12....
> An jeder Ecke kann man das Zeug mit dem Fingernagel runterpulen.



Oh No ! Ist das echt so schlimm bei den Taiwan Rahmen ????

Da bi ich ja froh das ich noch den "alten" Handmade in USA-Rahmen bei Ebay geschossen habe !

Ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren CD's aber sowas hat es nie gegeben !

L.

__________________________________________________
Suche : Cannondale Moto in XL (Rahmen oder Komplett) !!!


----------



## vsy (28. November 2010)

hallo,


Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, wenn die Drecks Pulverung so schnell absplittert wie bei meinem schwarzen, ...
> An jeder Ecke kann man das Zeug mit dem Fingernagel runterpulen


Wie schaut das dann aus? Kannst du ein paar Pics reinstellen?
Wenn es so schlimm ist, lass dir doch von CD nen neuen Rahmen geben... 

gruss
volker


----------



## Borgrider (28. November 2010)

seit wann sind cd rahmen gepulvert? das ist doch immer eine lackierung... oder irre ich mich da?

aber abplatzender lack ist immer ein garatiefall... da bekommst du halt noch einen neuen rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (28. November 2010)

Stimmt! C´dale macht bei MTB keine Pulverbeschichtungen. Die Badboys und einige andere sind eloxiert. Die Übrigen haben eine Nasslackierung.


----------



## Doc Jekyll (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bin derzeit dabei mir ein RZ one40 aufzubauen. Den Rahmen habe ich schon (RZ one40 1, Carbon in sw/grün), ebenso eine Gabel (Lefty Max Carbon RLC). 
Was mir nun fehlt sind noch Laufräder und ein Dämpfer.
Fahren tue ich in erster Linie Touren, kein Freeride o.ä.

Bei den Laufrädern schwanke ich derzeit zwischen Crossmax ST oder Crossmax sl (auch gebraucht) oder den OEM Cannondale LRS (DT XCR 1.7 oder 1.5) z.B. aus der Bucht. Habt Ihr im Rize/RZ da Erfahrungen mit?

Was den Dämpfer angeht - Ich denke, hier ist Fox (200mm Länge bei 51mm Hub - richtig?) die erste Wahl, aber welcher? 

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar, bald ist Weihnachten...

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> .......
> Gruß Doc Jekyll



Cool, dein Projekt wird so langsam 
Die Lefty find ich ja spitze, leckeres Teil! Haste dir schon Gedanken über die Gruppe gemacht oder wird da ein Rad von dir geschlachtet (hab ich noch so im Kopp)?

Übrigens: nimm mal das Spicy aus deinem Profil, ich habs bereits in meins aufgenommen 

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis und das Gewicht. Ich befürchte fast, dass ich bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, wenn ich mich da mal draufsetzen darf ich wieder CD und speziell Lefty angefixt werde  

Beste Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Ohlsson (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jungs, 

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir mein erstes Cannondale zu kaufen, leider reicht's erstmal nur für'n Gebrauchtes. 
Konkret nen Rize 4 Lefty, Modelljahr 2009. 

Die Kurbel ist auf XT gewechselt worden, ansonsten ist alles original. Gelaufen is die Karre angeblich 600Km, was ich den Bildern nach zu urteilen auch glaube. Kosten soll das gute Stück 1.590,-. Was meint ihr, zuschlagen? 

Sollte es an dem Bike irgendwelche Besonderheiten geben die man beachten sollte wäre ich dankbar Diese von euch zu erfahren. 

Schon mal danke im Voraus. 

Grüße


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern schwanke ich derzeit zwischen Crossmax ST oder Crossmax sl (auch gebraucht) oder den OEM Cannondale LRS (DT XCR 1.7 oder 1.5) z.B. aus der Bucht. Habt Ihr im Rize/RZ da Erfahrungen mit?
> Was den DÃ¤mpfer angeht - Ich denke, hier ist Fox (200mm LÃ¤nge bei 51mm Hub - richtig?) die erste Wahl, aber welcher?



Zum LRS wÃ¼rde ich dir zum super leichten und stabilen 
Novatec (Nabe)/FRM 388 (Felge)/DT Swiss (Speichen) raten !!!
Der ist fÃ¼r Cross Country, Marathon und AllMountain-Light zugelassen bei nur 1515gr Gewicht, 
das ist Crossmax SLR-Niveau aber es gehen noch 2,25'er drauf und er ist bis 100kg zugelassen !!!
Das ganze bei einem Preis von nur ca. 249â¬-289â¬ !!!

Siehe : http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Laufradsatz-MTB-Novatec-FRM-388-DT-Revo-schwarz_W0QQitemZ230505585908QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=184962879651&rvr_id=184962879651&cguid=a597e8601270a0e20431c561ff4b9217

Solltest du den echten All-Mountain-Betrieb anvisieren dann ist der LRS wahrscheinlich nicht stabil genug !?
Ich habe den jetzt auf dem Carbon-Hardtail montiert aber noch nicht wirklich getestet.

Zum DÃ¤mpfer ist der Fox RP2 eine sehr gute Empfehlung da er in meinem Rize die 
wenigsten Probleme bezÃ¼glich des evtl. nicht genutzten Federwegs macht.
Ich nutze mit dem RP2 jetzt fast die kompletten 50mm (49mm!) des DÃ¤mpferhubs aus !
Um diese Problematik kannst du in diesem Fred weiter vorne genug nachlesen !
Aber ein RP23 funzt auch ganz gut !

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> leider reicht's erstmal nur für'n Gebrauchtes.
> Konkret nen Rize 4 Lefty, Modelljahr 2009.
> Kosten soll das gute Stück 1.590,-. Was meint ihr, zuschlagen?



Mit ner Lefty (Welche ist denn verbaut ???) ist das wohl ganz OK !?

Ist es von einem Händler oder von Privat ???

Rechnung / Garantie ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Doc Jekyll (15. Dezember 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Zum LRS würde ich dir zum super leichten und stabilen
> Novatec (Nabe)/FRM 388 (Felge)/DT Swiss (Speichen) raten !!!
> Der ist für Cross Country, Marathon und AllMountain-Light zugelassen bei nur 1515gr Gewicht,
> das ist Crossmax SLR-Niveau aber es gehen noch 2,25'er drauf und er ist bis 100kg zugelassen !!!
> ...



Danke dafür, aber leider (Gott sei Dank!) habe ich eine Lefty, brauche also auch die entsprechende Nabe im Vorderrad. So eine "kleine" Änderung macht bei den Herstellern von LRS aus einem Standardprodukt gleich einen Custom-LRS und dann wird es direkt teuer...

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Danke dafür, aber leider (Gott sei Dank!) habe ich eine Lefty.....



Oh Shit ! Natürlich, die Lefty habe ich doch glatt auser acht gelassen !!!

Die Lefty ist echt die genialste Gabel der Welt !
Ich habe auch 3 Stück (110 Carbon, 130 PBR Carbon, 140 Max)
davon an meinen Bikes verbaut !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Nichts desto trotz ist dieser LRS das absolute Preis- Gewichtswunder für nicht Lefty-Besitzer !

=;O)


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Dezember 2010)

weil grad von laufrädern die rede ist (ich wollte zwar bis zum frühjahr warten und schöne fotos machen, aber die freude und der mitteilungsdrang sind zu groß) und eh kaum bikes gezeigt werden:

ich hab umgerüstet von Cannondale XCR 1.4 LRS auf Tune Cannonball/Kong - ZTR Alpine - CX Ray.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

ahja, vorher:





[/URL][/IMG]
(*die cannndale XCR 1.4 sind übrigens zu haben).

sieht doch gleich etwas ruhiger / weniger nervös aus wie ich finde? kurbel wär da jetzt noch so ein optisches manko ... mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi

hat einer interessen an nem RZ 140 5?
Möchte meines verkaufen.

Habe einen anderen LRS montiert und einen Foxdämpfer.

Genaueres bei Interesse


Gruß Daniel


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, 

hab mal ne andere Frage zur Abstimmung eures Federbeins; 

Ich hab das Gefühl das der Rize Hinterbau den Federweg nich so richtig ausnutzt und durch den Federweg rauscht. 
Auch finde ich das beim Hinterbau eine Endprogression nicht warnehmbar ist. 

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe da ich das Rize noch nicht sso lange im Gebrauch habe. 

Danke Manuel


----------



## brösmeli (24. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal weitervorne. Da wird viel über die dämpfer und dämpferhub berichtet. 
Welchen dämpfer hast du? Welches gewicht? Welches rize modell?
Ich habe mittlerweile auf den monarch rt3 tune c gewechselt. Ist ein wenig besser geworden. Ich muss jedoch mit 30% sag fahren. Nur so nutzt er den gesamten fw aus. Beim uphill sackt er jedoch noch ein wenig mehr ein, was sich leider negativ auf die klettereigenschaften (geometrieveränderung) auswirkt. 
Na ja. Dafür ist meins schön leicht und im trail richtig spassig! Und die lefty carbon max pbr ist sowieso "the worlds best"!!!

Cannondale forever!

Happy xmas.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (24. Dezember 2010)

hi brösmeli, 

da wird halt um die ausnutzung des federwegs und das nicht der gesamte hub ausgenutzt wird. 
mein problem ist lediglich das ich meine das der dämpfer zu viel hub freigibt und deshalb wenig reserven vorhanden sind, ist schwer zu erklären. 
das ich nicht den gesamten hub ausnutze ist mir eigentlich egal da ich noch nicht richtig auf verblockten trails unterwegs war. 

manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl das der Rize Hinterbau den Federweg nich so richtig ausnutzt und durch den Federweg rauscht.
> Auch finde ich das beim Hinterbau eine Endprogression nicht warnehmbar ist.



Das ist ja der Hammer !!!

Eigentlich haben sogut wie alle (ich ehemals auch) das *gegenteilige* Problem über das wir schon viel diskutiert haben und jetzt das !!!!!!!

Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben !!!!

*Bist du sicher das dein SAG nicht zu groß ausfällt du also zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer fährst !!??*

Wieviel mm SAG beim aufsitzen auf dem Bike (per Gummiring am Kolben gemessen) hast du abgestimmt ????

Gruß Klaus

PS: *@Alle* : Ich hatte glaube ich bereits geschrieben das sich mein ungenutzter Federweg durch den Einsatz 
meinen guten alten Fox RP2 (aus meinem Prophet) fast in Luft ausfgelöst hat !!!???

*Ich nutzte jetzt 48-49mm (also 96-98%) des Kolbenhub's !!!*


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (25. Dezember 2010)

Naja also ich kann schon den gesamten hub ausnutzen. nur habe ich das gefühö das der hinterbau zu viel federweg freigibt. 
ich finde das der hinterbau durch den federweg fliegt und nicht ausreichend dämpft. 
is vielleicht nur ne absstimmungssache oder eventuell sollte ich mal ein anderes öl aussprobieren??
Big uphill du scheinst der guru zu sein also helft mir is dir sowas auch aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (25. Dezember 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Hammer !!!
> 
> Eigentlich haben sogut wie alle (ich ehemals auch) das *gegenteilige* Problem über das wir schon viel diskutiert haben und jetzt das !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



zur Info:

ich hatte das problem auch, so wie eben die meisten. bei mir war die lösung das tuning vom dämpfer.
also ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein "blader hund" bin (etwas stärker gebaut). das standard set up vom rp 23 war definitiv nicht für meine 95 kg ausgelegt.

ich hab den dämpfer tunen lassen:

*velocity tune* von low (oder medium, weiß ich nicht mehr) auf jetzt *HARD*.
PP hab ich mir härter stellen lassen (ich habs gerne wenn nichts wippt).

ich bin jetzt absolut zufrieden, bei richtigem sag nutze ich den hub nahezu vollständig aus!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (25. Dezember 2010)

ja das klingt logisch. habe jetzt auch den monarch dämpfer und kann mir mein setup besser einstellen. 
habe auch nur ca 15prozent sag was mit auch reicht da ich tubeless fahre und die reifen schonmal das gröbste wegnehmen. 
dennoch bin ich der meinung das mein rad zu viel federweg freigibt. 

ich meine damit das es den schlag dämpft aber nicht den halben hub benötigt. 
was würde den ein hoch viskoses dämpferöl bringen sowas um die wt 10 oder sogar 15. 
habe mir überlegt sowas zu machen damit ich mit der zugstufe weiter in die mitte komme und mehr dämpfung habe. 

kann mir das einer bestätigen


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Dezember 2010)

wie schwer bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Dezember 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wie schwer bist du wenn ich fragen darf?



Genau also jetzt mal rüber mit den Körperdaten !!!! 

1. Wie ist dein Gewicht ???

2. Welchen Druck fährst du im Moment im Dämpfer ???

3. Wieviel SAG hast du eben in mm ??? 
(15% SAG und durch den Federweg rauschen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen !!!)

4. Welcher Dämpfer ist verbaut ???

5. Welches Werkssetup hat der Dämpfer evtl. ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (25. Dezember 2010)

Nabend

und danke für eure Hilfe... 

also ich wiege 75 kg, fahre mit ca 15 bar im dämpfer, verbaut habe ich aktuell den monarch 4.2 davor hatte ich nen rp23 mit dem ich net klar gekommen bin. 
der monarch hat glaube ich ein b setup. 
versteht mich nicht falsch aber wofür benötige ich den bitte 25% Sag so ein weiches Fahrwerk braucht man doch nicht. 

danke manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> also ich wiege 75 kg, fahre mit ca 15 bar im dämpfer, verbaut habe ich aktuell den monarch 4.2 davor hatte ich nen rp23 mit dem ich net klar gekommen bin.
> der monarch hat glaube ich ein b setup.
> versteht mich nicht falsch aber wofür benötige ich den bitte 25% Sag so ein weiches Fahrwerk braucht man doch nicht. danke manuel



Hi Manuel,

Also ich kenne zwar den Monarch Dämpfer net aber 15 Bar sind für 75kg (wenn es ein Fox-Dämpfer wäre) reichlich viel !!!
Da sollte ein Dämpfer auf keinen Fall "durch den Federweg" rauschen !!!
Aber wie gesagt ich kenne die Drücke für den Monarch nicht !

Wieviel SAG hast du denn eben ???? (25% oder 25mm ???)

Ein SAG von 25% (von 50mm Kolbenlänge) = 12,5mm am Kolben wäre für das Bike absolut OK !!!

Bei einem SAG von 25% sollte der Dämpfer über den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers gut funktionieren !!!

Wie weit wird denn der Gummiring auf dem Kolben nach hinten geschoben oder fällt er bereits runter ???

Was fährts du so mit dem Bike für Wege bzw. Trails (Stufen, Sprünge auch dabei ???) ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich will niemandem zu nahe treten... 

wenn ich das oben lesen denke als erstes der Manuel will uns veräppeln.
bei hartje sagte mir einer der monarch der in 2010 modellen steckt sei völlig überdämpft, ich kann es aus meiner erfahrung bestätigen.

Compression deutlich zu hoch
um bei dem Ding eine akzeptable leistung abzurufen ist der Sag deutlich höher als 25%

ich hab nur meine Meinung geschrieben....

Gruß D


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2010)

compression zu hoch....aufmachen.....shims raus.....


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Erbchen, 

kommt halt darauf an wie man sein fahrwerk haben möchte. War im Sommer des öfteren mit dem Rad von einem Kumpel unterwegs der auch ein rize hatte. 
Sein Dämpfer wurde irgendwo getunt und arbeitet ganz anders als meiner. 
Was ich meine ist das Ding spricht supersoft an und gibt nur ein Minimum an Federweg frei den man auch nur braucht und rauscht nicht durch. 

Sage ja ist etwas kompliziert zu erklären wenn man es nicht erlebt hat


----------



## brösmeli (26. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> compression zu hoch....aufmachen.....shims raus.....



Kann man das selber machen? Gibts irgendwo ne anleitung? Auf deutsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2010)

utube, Monarch Service oder so suchen,
dann einen Airsleeve Adapter für 6.90 im Netz kaufen und schon kanns losgehen


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Erbchen, 

bastestelst du selber an den Dämpfern? Und wenn ha was willst du von deinem Fahrwerk? 

Kann mit so nem Gewippe nix anfangen, und bitte nit sagen kauf dir ein hardtail. 

Manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Kann mit so nem Gewippe nix anfangen....
> Manuel



Hi nochmal,

Solangsam blicke ich nicht mehr ganz durch :

reden wir jetzt von Wippen (also von evtl. falsch eingestellter Zugstufe) 
oder von einem Dämpfer 
der viel zu soft anspricht also durch den Federweg rauscht und sogar denn Gummiring vom Kolben wirft ????
*
Es wäre schön gewesen wenn du meine Fragen mal alle der Reihe nach beantwortet hättest !!!*

Es geht als nur hin und her aber es kommen keine vernünftigen Infos rüber !

Sorry, aber so kommen wir nicht weiter !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Kann mit so nem Gewippe nix anfangen....



Hi nochmal,

Solangsam blicke ich nicht mehr ganz durch :

Reden wir jetzt von Wippen (also von evtl. falsch eingestellter Zugstufe) oder von einem Dämpfer 
der viel zu soft anspricht also durch den Federweg rauscht und sogar denn Gummiring vom Kolben wirft ????
*
Es wäre schön gewesen wenn du meine Fragen mal alle der Reihe nach beantwortet hättest !!!*

Es geht als nur hin und her aber es kommen keine vernünftigen Infos rüber !

Sorry, aber so kommen wir nicht weiter !!!
Wir können dir nicht helfen wenn wir nicht wissen wo genau dein Problem ist !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

ok ich verstehe und versuche es deutlich zu machen. 

ich habe das gefühl das mein hinterbau zuviel Federweg freigibt. ich empfinde es deshalb weil ich wie ich funde zuviel federweg verschenke bei normalen trails und bei ruppigeren sachen zu wenig reserven habe. 
mit wippen war gemeint das ich wenn ich bergauf fahre die hinterbaubewegung als hinderlich empfinde. 
habe vor mein rize auch nächstes jahr bei ein paar enduro rennen rumzuprügeln und suche halt das richtige setup. 
fahre mein fahrwek auch eher straff weil ich mich so wohler fühle. 

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl das mein hinterbau zuviel Federweg freigibt. ich empfinde es deshalb weil ich wie ich finde zuviel federweg verschenke bei normalen trails und bei ruppigeren sachen zu wenig reserven habe.
> mit wippen war gemeint das ich wenn ich bergauf fahre die hinterbaubewegung als hinderlich empfinde.
> habe vor mein rize auch nächstes jahr bei ein paar enduro rennen rumzuprügeln und suche halt das richtige setup.
> fahre mein fahrwek auch eher straff weil ich mich so wohler fühle.
> vielen dank für eure hilfe



Also jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben : 

1. Wieviel SAG (in Millimeter auf dem Kolben gemessen)  hast du wenn du dich vorsichtig aufs Bike setzt ???
Ist auf dem Monarch nicht eine Skala drauf !!!

2. Wie weit wird der Gummiring verschoben wenn du auf leicht welligem Gelände (Bodenwellen) fährst ???

3. Wie weit wird der Gummiring verschoben wenn du Stufen fährst oder springst ???

4. Hat der Dämpfer einen Hebel zum aktivieren der Plattformfunktion oder einen Lockout ???

5. Hast du die Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen am Dämpfer) mal zugedreht damit das übertriebene Wippen aufhört ??

Bitte mal genau beantworten !!!

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich denke das ein Rize nicht unbedingt das richtige Bike für ein Endurorennen ist und es wäre mir auch viel zu schade dafür !!!!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

1. Wieviel SAG (in Millimeter auf dem Kolben gemessen) hast du wenn du dich vorsichtig aufs Bike setzt ???
ca 6 mm
2. Wie weit wird der Gummiring verschoben wenn du auf welligem Gelände fährst ???
 30 mm
3. Wie weit wird der Gummiring verschoben wenn du Stufen fährst oder springst ???
sind noch wenige mm auf dem kolben vorhanden
4. Hat der Dämpfer einen Hebel zum aktivieren der Plattformfunktion oder einen Lockout 
ja hat nen plattform die einstellbar ist
5. Hast du die Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen am Dämpfer) mal zugedreht damit das übertriebene Wippen aufhört ??
ja hab ich


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> 1. Wieviel SAG (in Millimeter auf dem Kolben gemessen) hast du wenn du dich vorsichtig aufs Bike setzt ???
> ca 6 mm
> 2. Wie weit wird der Gummiring verschoben wenn du auf welligem Gelände fährst ???
> 30 mm
> ...



Das liest sich alles als wenn dein Dämpfer perfekt funktioniert und perfekt abgestimmt wäre !!!!!

Eine kurze Frage noch : In welcher Stellung des Plattform-Hebel's sind deine Angaben gemacht worden ???

Bitte nochmal die gleichen Messungen machen für die andere Hebelposition !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

beim monarch gibts nur hebel auf hebel zu. man kann das gate allerdings einstellen. 

warum meinst du das das rize nicht als enduro zu fahren ist. 

letztes jahr ist aufm rize ja die mega gewonnen worden. 

manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> beim monarch gibts nur hebel auf hebel zu. man kann das gate allerdings einstellen.
> warum meinst du das das rize nicht als enduro zu fahren ist.
> letztes jahr ist aufm rize ja die mega gewonnen worden.
> manuel



In welcher Stellung hast du die Maße bestimmt ??

*Bitte die Maße nochmal für die andere Hebelstellung messen !!*

Das Rize wäre mir einfach nur zu schade und edel um damit auf die Fresse zu fliegen !!!!

Natürlich könnte man (mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik) mit jedem Bike (selbst mit einem Hardtail) 
ein Enduro-Rennen bestreiten aber Spaß macht es doch erst mit ausreichend Federweg !?


----------



## Chris_Tox (26. Dezember 2010)

> letztes jahr ist aufm rize ja die mega gewonnen worden.



Rize Rahmen, aber nicht der Dämpfer den wir in unseren Rize haben. Da war ein FOX DHX AIR drin, der soviel wiegt wie zwei RP23 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2010)

ist aber nur halb so potent


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Rize Rahmen, aber nicht der Dämpfer den wir in unseren Rize haben. Da war ein FOX DHX AIR drin, der soviel wiegt wie zwei RP23  Grüße, Chris



Den Fox DHX Air (als 200mm/57mm Version statt 200/50) habe ich auch in meinem Prophet verbaut um den Hinterbau auf 160mm zu bringen !!!

Der DHX gefällt mir aber gar nicht im Prophet da er sich nicht korrekt auf den 
Eingelenker-Hinterbau und/oder mein Gewicht abstimmen lässt.

Egal, das ist eine andere Baustelle !!!


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem DHX im Prophet kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das mit dem DHX im Prophet kann ich bestätigen



Hey Cool, noch einer der sich mit den 140mm nicht zufrieden geben wollte !!!???

Oder ???

Das Prophet ist trotzdem auch ein geniales Bike ! 

Das wäre eigentlich das passendere Bike für ein Enduro-Rennen !?

Aufgrund des Rahmenpreises und des Alters ist das Entnehmen von  "Bodenproben" 
bei "fahrtechnischem Negativkönnen" beim Prophet eher zu verschmerzen ! 

*Stop !!!* Ich merke wir kommen von Thema ab !!!!!
*
Ich denke wir sollten mal auf die Maße des Gummirings auf dem Dämpferkolben 
für die andere Hebelstellung des Monarchdämpfers vom Manuel warten !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

welche hebelstellung meinst du den genau. meinst du den effektivem hub vom dämpferkoleben.


----------



## erbchen (26. Dezember 2010)

ja denn meint er.

den rp23 gibts ja mit 57mm dämpferhub und mit 50mm Dhub.

Beide dämpfer sind baugleich nur dass der 57mm HubDämpfer keine beschränkung drin hat. Korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

hallo erbchen, 

ja mein dämpfer hat 50 mm hub nur was soll das bringen. 

versteh gerade nicht ganz


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hallo erbchen,
> ja mein dämpfer hat 50 mm hub nur was soll das bringen.
> versteh gerade nicht ganz



Hi nochmal,

Nein das meine ich nicht denn die 50mm des Dämpferkolbens sind ja klar !!!

@ Manuel : Du hast mir doch die Maße des Gummirings für die unterschiedlichen Fahrsituationen mitgeteilt !!!

In welcher Stellung war der Hebel am Dämpfer ???

Dann bitte die gleichen Maße für den Gummiring nochmal ermitteln 
wenn der Hebel am Dämpfer in der anderen Stellung steht !!!

Klaro ????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

meinst du den Pro Pedal Hebel also denn den benutze ich eigentlich nur auf der straße. im Gelände fahre ich meist mit geöfnetem Dämfer habe mein fahrwerk auch mittlerweile ziemlich straff. 
war heute ein bisl probieren und muss sagen das ich so langsam meinem setup näher komme. 

manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> meinst du den Pro Pedal Hebel also denn den benutze ich eigentlich nur auf der straße. im Gelände fahre ich meist mit geöfnetem Dämfer habe mein fahrwerk auch mittlerweile ziemlich straff.
> war heute ein bisl probieren und muss sagen das ich so langsam meinem setup näher komme. manuel



Na logo meine ich den Propedal-Hebel sonst sind ja keine Hebel dran !!!

Gelten die Maße jetzt für geöffneten Hebel oder was ???

Meinst du mit "Straff" du hast am Dämpferdruck nachdem du mir dir Maße geschickt hast noch was geändert ???

Oder ist das dein letztes Setup gewesen ???

*Denn das Setup wäre wie ich bereits geschrieben habe optimal !!!!!*

Ich nutze die Propedalfunktion meines RP2 eigentlich auch nur auf Teer oder im leichten Gelände Bergauf !
Bergab ist der Dämpfer immer offen !!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Dezember 2010)

ja klar meine ich den pro pedal offen ne das setup bin ich mal ne zeitlang heute gefahren. 

muss aber mal schauen wie das im sommer ausschaut da verhält sich der dämpfer ja auch nochmal anders. 

oder habt ihr andere erfahrungen, ggf werde ich den dämpferöl auch mal tauschen. 

manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> ja klar meine ich den pro pedal offen ne das setup bin ich mal ne zeitlang heute gefahren.
> muss aber mal schauen wie das im sommer ausschaut da verhält sich der dämpfer ja auch nochmal anders.
> oder habt ihr andere erfahrungen, ggf werde ich den dämpferöl auch mal tauschen.
> manuel



Hi nochmal,

Also wenn das Setup so ist dann würde ich das lassen denn sonst brauchst du kein Fully mit soviel Federweg !!!!

Hattest du vorher schon ein Fully vor dem Rize ???

Wenn nicht würde das erklären warum dir das ganze Bike so "weich" vorkommt !

Ehrlich ich habe das auch im Sommer mal "erlebt" wie ich auf einer Tour den halben Berg mit dem 
Hardtail eines Kollegen runter gefahren bin und dann wieder auf mein Prophet gewechselt habe !!!

Ich dachte auweia was is denn mein Prophet für eine "Gummikuh" !!??
Der absolute Wahnsinn das hätte ich so extrem nie gedacht !!!!

Grüße Klaus

PS: Das mit dem Dämpferöl ist vollkommen überflüssig wenn dein Setup so ist wie du geschrieben hast !!!

Ich habe zwischen Sommer und Winter noch nie etwas am Dämpferdruck geändert !
Auch wenn einem im Winter die Dämpfer (Hinterbau wie Gabel) natürlich etwas 
weicher vorkommen weil sich die Luft zusammen zieht !
Viel schlimmer war bei mir das FOX-Dämpfer-*Sterben* im Winter wenn sich unter 5° 
der Dämpfer plötzlich zusammengezogen hat und NULL=0 Federweg mehr vorhanden war !
Ist nicht so toll wenn man mit einem komplett eingesunkenen Hinterbau den Heimweg antritt 
und die Pedale beim treten an den kleinsten Steinchen auf dem Boden aufschlagen !!!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Dezember 2010)

naja ist mein erstes fully das ich besitze. gefahren bin ich schon öfters mit nem fully, meist bin ich das nomad von nem kolleg gefahren welches eher straff war was m ir aber zusagte. Verstehe das übliche problem mit fox. hatte in meinem flash auch anfangs ne fox und ähnliche probleme. 
mein rize habe ich anfang winter mit nem rp 23 aufgebaut und eventuell kamen daher die probleme. 
mit dem rock shox dämpfer habe ich null probleme und finde auch die anscheinende überdämpfung perfekt für mich. 

danke manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> mit dem rock shox dämpfer habe ich null probleme und finde auch die anscheinende überdämpfung perfekt für mich. danke manuel



...dann sei froh das du den Monarchdämpfer hast der vom Setup anscheinend sehr gut zum Rize-Hinterbau passt 
denn viele andere haben beim Rize ja wie bereits gesagt das gegenteilige Problem mit zu wenig freigegebenem Federweg.

Schön wenn du ein Setup gefunden hast welches dir jetzt so langsam zusagt !

Kannst du nochmal die genauen Daten/Bezeichnungen/Setup von deinem Monarch Dämpfer nennen ???
Wäre ja evtl. mal ganz lustig auszuprobieren !?

Grüße und weiter viel Spaß mit dem genialsten Bike der Welt !

Klaus

PS: Und kauf dir irgend ne andere Gurke für dein Enduro-Rennen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Chris (27. Dezember 2010)

vsy schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Wie schaut das dann aus? Kannst du ein paar Pics reinstellen?
> Wenn es so schlimm ist, lass dir doch von CD nen neuen Rahmen geben...
> ...




Der Lack ist leider echt übel. Musste ich auch mehrfach feststellen. Zum entlacken braucht's nichtmal den Fingernagel:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499523

Ist besonders schade weil der Rahmen technisch echt was feines ist


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Dezember 2010)

naja werde mal schauen was mit dem rize möglich ist. eigentlich habe ich es für so rennen wie die transvesubienne oder das 24h in finale ligure aufgebaut. 
und eventuell noch das superenduro rennen in finale. 
sind alles superlustige events und naja mitm rize bin ich mittlerweile auch richtig schnell unterwegs. 
also wer hat bock auf ein reales rize rider treffen, gibts bei den gtlern schon länger. 

manuel


----------



## vsy (27. Dezember 2010)

hallo manuel,

ich bin gelegentlich (aber eher selten) in Müllheim und könnte mich dann ja mal melden, wenn ich mein Bike (Rize) mitbringe... dann wären wir zumindest schon zu zweit.

volker


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Volker, 

aber klar können wir mal ne runde biken gehen. Hoffentlich meinst du auch das müllheim im Markgräflerland. 
Falls du Facebook hast sag mal bescheid haben extra mal was gemacht für trainingstreffs. 

Manuel


----------



## Chris_Tox (27. Dezember 2010)

Für'n Rize Treffen würd ich auch nach Müllheim kommen, um z.B. zusammen den Belchen runterzushreddern... 


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Dezember 2010)

hi Chris, 

der Belchen ist so ne sache eigentlich ist das ein saugeiler Berg untersteht aber dem Naturschutz und biken is ne Sünde. 
Wanderer sind da auch um jede Tageszeit unterwegs, haben es auch schonmal nachts probiert. 
Haben aber ne andere geile Runde. 
Warst du schonmal bei uns in der Gegend. 


Manuel


----------



## vsy (28. Dezember 2010)

tach Manuel,

ja, claro: das Müllheim im Markgräfler Land - ich hatte mich vorher über ein paar deiner früheren Posts versichert, welches Müllheim du meinst.  
Facebook hab ich nicht... zum Organisieren von Tourentreffs mit Leuten, dich ich noch nicht kenne, nutze ich das Forum hier...

Weitere Treff-/Location-Diskussionen sollten wir aber besser im entsprechenden Unterforum fortsetzen...

gruss
volker


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich würde mal sagen dann machen wir das mal im Frühjahr im Moment ist das Wetter ja so beschissen, dann an fahren nicht zu denken ist. 
Aber mitm Rize geht das glaub ich schon, aber wer will sich sein genialstes bike versauen. 


Manuel


----------



## Doc Jekyll (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sebastian,

sorry für das späte Feedback.
Ich bin mit dem RZ 140 etwas weiter und habe zumindest die Gabel (Lefty MAX Carbon RLC 130), XT-Kurbel, XO-Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer, XO-Shifter und Juicy CR Bremse montiert.
Aus Spaß hab ich mal den alten LRS vom Raven reingemacht, um einen ersten Eindruck vom Bike zu bekommen.
Den LRS will ich aber nicht verwenden (sind noch die alten 4-Loch Coda Naben, nicht schlecht, aber nicht mit 6-Loch Scheiben kombinierbar). 

Was ich noch machen will sind also: LRS (da suche ich noch was gutes), Dämpfer (evtl. RP23 - hab schon gelesen, dass RS nicht so gut ist), Kleinteile (Bling Bling)...

Das Bild ist nicht so doll, kommt noch ein besseres, wenn ich etwas weiter bin.

Gruß Volker




Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Cool, dein Projekt wird so langsam
> Die Lefty find ich ja spitze, leckeres Teil! Haste dir schon Gedanken über die Gruppe gemacht oder wird da ein Rad von dir geschlachtet (hab ich noch so im Kopp)?
> 
> Übrigens: nimm mal das Spicy aus deinem Profil, ich habs bereits in meins aufgenommen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi Doc, 

sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus. Wie kommst du mitm Dämpfer klar? 
Ist echt ein geiles Bike und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> sorry für das späte Feedback.
> Ich bin mit dem RZ 140 etwas weiter und habe zumindest die Gabel (Lefty MAX Carbon RLC 130), XT-Kurbel, XO-Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer, XO-Shifter und Juicy CR Bremse montiert.
> ...




HI Volker,

Mensch, das Rize wird sowas von lecker, wenn ich nicht das Spicy hätte, dann würd ich sofort wieder auf CD umspringen. Sram wird bei mir denke ich auch irgendwann nochn Thema (Redwin Teile zu den ganzen anderen bereits getauschten und in rot eloxierten Teilchen - Bling Bling, wir verstehen uns). 

Bin gespannt, was das für ein LRS bei dir wird! Freu mich auf ein neues Bild, bin sehr gespannt. Ist das eine 88+ Gabel oder sind das nur die Team Dekore? Aber als Carbon, GEIL!!
Hoffe du hattest mit deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachten, falls man sich nicht vorher nochmal liest: Guten Rutsch euch dreien!

Beste Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Doc Jekyll (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi gipfelstürmer18,

ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dm Bike noch nicht viel gefahren, denn ich hab den Rahmen gekauft und baue ihn nun erstmalig auf.
Das aber der Monarch (ist noch dazu ein "kleiner" Monarch 2.1, da der Rahmen ein Austausch war) für so ein Bike nicht gerade gut ist, wurde ja schon lang und breit hier im Thread diskutiert.
Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einem RP23 Boostvalve und einem neuen Monarch RT3, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher zum internen Tune bin. Das Thema hab ich noch nicht so drauf.
Hat eventuell jemand Vorschläge dazu?

Erst mal werde ich das Bike aber zuende bauen und dann mal fahren. Den Dämpfer kann ich dann auch noch später ersetzen, der ist ja nicht defekt oder so...
Wie weiter vorne schon mal gesagt, es fehlt mir in erster Linie ein LRS, der leicht ist, aber auch optisch passt. Den Rest hab ich schon zusammen.

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einem RP23 Boostvalve und einem neuen Monarch RT3, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher zum internen Tune bin. Das Thema hab ich noch nicht so drauf.
> Hat eventuell jemand Vorschläge dazu?



Hi,

Auch dazu hatte ich (aus meiner Sicht) nach vielen Tests mit meinen vielen Dämpfern schon einiges hier im Fred geschrieben.

Ich habe den 2010'er RP23 Boostvalve, den DT Swiss SSD190L und den guten alten RP2 ausgiebig im Rize getestet 
und für mich passt der RP2 am besten denn jetzt wird der Federweg endlich zu 98% genutzt !

An zweiter Stelle kommt der RP 23BV der genauso gut funzt was die Ausnutzung des Federwegs angeht 
mir aber von seinem Werks-Setup her für meine Gewichtsklasse (100kg) zuviel SAG hatte.

Beim RP2 habe ich in der Plattformstellung nur 1/2 bis 2/3 an SAG als in der offenen Stellung !
Das ist optimal um auch mal ein Steilstück hoch zu kommen ohne das der Hinterbau zu weit einsackt !

Hoffe geholfen zu haben !

Grüße Klaus
*
PS: Der nagelneue RP23BV (Setup muss ich schauen) steht übrigens zum Verkauf !*
Bei Interesse bitte PN !


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich denke das der RP*L* am besten geeignet ist!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Dezember 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich denke das der RP*L* am besten geeignet ist!



Hi nochmal,

Dan kann ich nicht konform gehen denn ein Dämpfer mit Lockout 
passt perfekt an ein Scalpel aber nicht an ein Rize !

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung ! 

Früher (zu meinen Scalpel-Zeiten) war ich auch auf dem Lockout-Dämpfer-Trip 
von wegen möglichst schnell und ohne Energieverlust den Berg hoch kommen.

Aber das ist in Zeiten von gut funktionierenden Plattform-Dämpfern eigentlich vorbei.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (29. Dezember 2010)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Hi gipfelstürmer18,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit dm Bike noch nicht viel gefahren, denn ich hab den Rahmen gekauft und baue ihn nun erstmalig auf.
> Das aber der Monarch (ist noch dazu ein "kleiner" Monarch 2.1, da der Rahmen ein Austausch war) für so ein Bike nicht gerade gut ist, wurde ja schon lang und breit hier im Thread diskutiert.
> ...



Nimm auf keinen fall tune mid. Der passt überhaupt nicht. Der passt nur auf auf einen hinterbau mit linearer kennlinie. Entweder tune low oder high. Ich weiss nicht, ob der hinterbau progressiv oder degressiv ist. Hat das schon jemand "genau" gemessen?
Am besten wäre ein getunter monarch, der genau auf dein gewicht, fahrweise und deinem hauptsächlichen einsatzgebiet abgestimmt wurde. Beim monarch gäbe es viele möglichkeiten: ölmenge, ölviskosität, stickstoffvolumen, stickstoffkammerdruck, shims zur steuerung des ölflusses, ringe in der luftzusatzkammer. Siehe auch: mountainbike 01/11.


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Dezember 2010)

genau da widersprichst du dich: 





> das ist in Zeiten von gut funktionierenden Plattform-Dämpfern eigentlich vorbei


 bzw muss die betonung auf "eigentlich" liegen. die dämpfer werden in alle bikes eingebaut. und du denkst die gut funktionierenden dämpfer sind auf alle fahrwerke abgestimmt. genau, sicher nicht, bis auf ein paar wenige (siehe neue jekyll, genius...).

ich bin kein racer, der um jede sekunde kämpft. aber in steilen passagen (dies nunmal gibt bei uns in den alpen ... meine hausstrecke zb 26° max-steigung ... 9 km/1.000hm) wär eine etwas nach vor gerichtete geo sehr gut.

die lefty kannst du ja auch nicht absenken.... dh diese möglichkeit fällt weg. das nehmen wir in kauf für die sehr gute funktion bei der lefty.

auch wenn´s vielleicht hier gleich wieder losgeht ... bla bla bla ... das bracht man bei der lefty nicht ... bla bla bla .... ich finde erst mit absenkfunktion, gerade im all mountain bereich wäre es die perfekte gabel ... ps ich fahr sie trotzdem.

und da eben dieses absenken fehlt will ich zB am hinterbau nichts herschenken durch sag usw.

fazit für mich, der rp*L* wäre optimal. und falls es jemand nicht wissen sollte, der rpL hat offen - pro pedal - gesperrt.

was spricht also dagegen? alle anderen wie rp23, rp2 usw sind gute dämpfer, haben aber eine funktion weniger. und wenn jemand die möglichkeit hat den mit lockout fürs gleiche geld zu bekommen .... was soll dagegen sprechen?

ich fahre derzeit selbst den rp23, rede mir aber nicht ein das der der beste ist. falls also wer einen neuwertigen hat ich tausche gerne.

meine lösung für den rp23 sieht dann eben so aus das ich velocity tune auf hard und die propedal härter gestellt habe. so kann ich auch leben, den dämpfer mit relativ niedrigen druck fahren um den ganzen hub auszunutzen und in pro pedal 3 hab ich fast kein einsinken/wippen hinten.

ist halt meine erfahrung die ich euch hier mitteile. ich will das niemand aufs auge drücken.

ps wenn jemand einen neuwertigen rpL hat, ich tausche wirklich gerne.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Dezember 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ....  bzw muss die betonung auf "eigentlich" liegen. die dämpfer werden in alle bikes eingebaut. und du denkst die gut funktionierenden dämpfer sind auf alle fahrwerke abgestimmt. genau, sicher nicht, bis auf ein paar wenige (siehe neue jekyll, genius...).
> 
> ich bin kein racer, der um jede sekunde kämpft. aber in steilen passagen (dies nunmal gibt bei uns in den alpen ... meine hausstrecke zb 26° max-steigung ... 9 km/1.000hm) wär eine etwas nach vor gerichtete geo sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Hi nochmal,

Das mit dem einsackenden Heck und den steilen Passagen hatte ich ja erwähnt und auch bei den "älteren" Lefty's gebe ich dir absolut recht !!!

Aber bei den Lefty's gibt's das ja seit einiger Zeit, auch meine 130PBR-Carbon am Rize bleibt (obwohl Sie das offiziell nicht können soll) ca. 3cm abgesenkt wenn ich will !

Sorry aber an den neueren RP-L (z.B. aus den letztjährigen Scalpels) der ja die 3 von dir genannten Positionen hat habe ich ja gar nicht mehr gedacht !
Ich hatte an die alten Float-Modelle gedacht die ich mal hatte !

Da gebe ich dir also zu 100% recht dies ist dann wirklich der perfekte Dämpfer auch für das Rize !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Dezember 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ....  bzw muss die betonung auf "eigentlich" liegen. die dämpfer werden in alle bikes eingebaut. und du denkst die gut funktionierenden dämpfer sind auf alle fahrwerke abgestimmt. genau, sicher nicht, bis auf ein paar wenige (siehe neue jekyll, genius...).
> 
> ich bin kein racer, der um jede sekunde kämpft. aber in steilen passagen (dies nunmal gibt bei uns in den alpen ... meine hausstrecke zb 26° max-steigung ... 9 km/1.000hm) wär eine etwas nach vor gerichtete geo sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Hi nochmal,

Das mit dem einsackenden Heck und den steilen Passagen hatte ich ja erwähnt und mit bei den "äleteren" Lefty's gebe ich dir absolut recht !!!

Aber bei den Lefty's gibts das ja seit einiger Zeit auch meine 130PBR bleibt (obwohl Sie das offiziell nicht können soll) ca. 3cm abgesenkt wenn ich will !

Sorry aber an den neueren RP-L (z.B. aus den letztjährigen Scalpels) der ja die 3 von dir genannten Positionen hat habe ich ja gar nicht mehr gedacht !
Ich hatte an die alten Float-Modelle gedacht die ich mal hatte !

Da gebe ich dir also zu 100% recht dies ist dann wirklich der perfekte Dämpfer auch für das Rize !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Also dann auf die Suche nach dem heilige Gral auch nein dem RP-L !
Ich nehme auch einen und tausche auch gerne meinen nagelneuen RP23 BoostValve dagegen ! Kein Scheiß !


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Dezember 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Aber bei den Lefty's gibt's das ja seit einiger Zeit, auch meine 130PBR-Carbon am Rize bleibt (obwohl Sie das offiziell nicht können soll) ca. 3cm abgesenkt wenn ich will !



hi klaus

die 130PBR hatte ich auch mal zum testen eine woche in alta rezia. das wärs, genau die ca 3 cm wären toll. mußt aber aufpassen, wenn da was kaputt wird lehnt cannondale die garantie ab? hab ich gehört?


bei meiner jetzigen am rz120 funkt das leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok, das hilft fürs Absenken der aktuellen Lefty Modelle nicht wirklich weiter, aber schon meine alte DLR aus 2002 am Jekyll ließ sich mit dem Lockout absenken. Einfach Gabel einfedern, Lockout rein und die Gabel blieb unten.
Mit etwas Übung ließ sich das auch wunderbar während der Fahrt erledigen, linke Hand an den Lockout Hebel, dann 2-3x gepumpt und einfach im unteren Totpunkt Hebel umgelegt.
Die Dämpfung der DLR war so effektiv, daß die Gabel dann auch längere Zeit nicht mehr ausgefedert hat.
Mit blockiertem Dämpfer und langem, flachen Vorbau hatte man dann wirklich eine recht angenehme Position an steilen Rampen. Da waren dann eher die Beine die Grenze, nicht der Grip am HR oder eine verkrampfte "überm Lenker" Sitzposition.


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Dezember 2010)

genau darum bin ich der meinung ein RP*L* wäre für ein rize/rz der richtige dämpfer...


----------



## brösmeli (29. Dezember 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> genau darum bin ich der meinung ein RP*L* wäre für ein rize/rz der richtige dämpfer...



Ob dies die filigrane dämpferaufnahme am carbon rz wohl verkraftet? Ich glaube, die cd ingenieure haben diese aufnahme für einen platform dämpfer kreiert. Ich traue diese aufnahme keinem lockout dämpfer zu.


----------



## Chris_Tox (30. Dezember 2010)

> der Belchen ist so ne sache eigentlich ist das ein saugeiler Berg untersteht aber dem Naturschutz und biken is ne Sünde.
> Wanderer sind da auch um jede Tageszeit unterwegs, haben es auch schonmal nachts probiert.
> Haben aber ne andere geile Runde.
> Warst du schonmal bei uns in der Gegend.


Joa, das haben wir auch bemerkt diesen Sommer. Komme ja aus Kirchzarten, daher sind wie über den Schauinsland zum Belchen und dann über Blauen gefahren. Am Schauinsland hat die Kooperation mit den Wanderern problemlos geklappt. Am Belchen scheinen Sie wohl genau zu wissen, daß hier Biken mal gernicht ist. Dort wurden sie immer zickiger und haben obwohl wir die Bikes teilweise geschoben haben die üblichen Sprüche gebracht: "Ihr wisst aber, daß...", das ging einem beim 5. Wanderer so ziemlich auf den Sack. 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## kuka.berlin (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die Rize/RZ 140 Besitzer die den Serien PR23 fahren.
Welche Druck- bzw. Zugstufenvoreinstellung hat den der Dämpfer?

Also ich meine die beiden kleinen Diagramme,das blaue für den Compression-Tune und das rote für den Rebound-Tune, mit den drei verschiedenen Balken.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (31. Dezember 2010)

Boost Valve Tune: 225
Velocitiy Tune: L
Rebound Tune: M

ich hab allerdings ein RZ120.

DÄMPFER hab ich mir die druckstufe von low auf firm (so heißt das glaub ich, außerdem hab ich 95 kg) tunen lassen. mein rp23 wippte und außerdem wurde ich am hinterbau relativ tief (=nachteil beim klettern) sodaß ich mit sehr sehr viel druck fahren mußte ==> dämpfung nicht ordentlich ausgenutzt. jetzt nach tuning fahr ich weniger druck und nutze den kolbenhub bis auf ca 4 mm rest ganz aus (zumindest auf groben forststraßen,  am trail bzw wenns zur sachte geht noch mehr). und das wippen ist auch minimiert.


----------



## Chris_Tox (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen !

Ich möchte meinen RP23 nochmals aufmachen und hätte einige offene Fragen zur hydraulik, vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen. Anbei eine Scnittzeichnung des Dämpferkolbens:







Mein Ziel war die Reduzierung der Druckstufe im offenen Propedal Modus. Aus den FOX Zeichnungen kann man entnehmen, daß die Compression-Tunes M und L sich nur in der Anzahl der Tellerfedern unterscheiden. Hier habe die Einstellung von M auf S vorgenommen und merke nun, daß das Propedal fast keine Wirkung mehr hat.

Nun meine Frage:

- Haben die "Compression Tunes" nur Einfluss auf die Auslöseschwelle im Propedalmodus, oder auch auf die gesamte Druckstufe im "offenen" (PP deaktiviert) MOdus ?

- Wenn das Propedal Ventil geschlossen ist, wird der Ölfluss nur über das Nadelventil und die Tellferdern (2) gedrosselt. Das federbelastete (Je nach PP-Stufe 1,2,3 stärker oder weniger vorgespannte) Ventil kann also aufmachen oder die Tellerferdern. Bei offenem Ventil kann der Ölfluss über den Shim-Stack, den ich mit der Nummer "1" gekennzeichnet habe gedrosselt werden. Ist dieser für die Low- oder Highspeed Druckstufe zuständig ??

Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## Chris_Tox (31. Dezember 2010)

... Kurzer nachtrag zu den Abstimmungsproblemen: Das Rize scheint leider eine lineare Hinterbaukinematik zu haben, ich habe hier mal die Kennline aufgenommen. Bitte nicht mit den Kraft- Weg Kennlinien aus dem Bike Heft verwechseln,   dies ist nur die Weg/Weg oder Übersetzungkennlinie









Das heisst, daß mit einem Progressiven Luftdämpfer ganz logisch ist, daß der Hinterbau den Federweg nicht optimal ausnutzt bei akzeptablem Sag. Ich werde es wohl mal mit einer High Volume Luftkammer ausprobieren, das teil linearer zu ziehen. Antworten auf meine obigen Fragen sind natürlich trotzdem erwüsncht, da der Dämpfer schon zerlegt da liegt 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## gmk (31. Dezember 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage an die Rize/RZ 140 Besitzer die den Serien PR23 fahren.
> Welche Druck- bzw. Zugstufenvoreinstellung hat den der Dämpfer?
> ...



*beide mittlerer balken*


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Januar 2011)

Danke!


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (5. Januar 2011)

nabend,

kurze frage...welchen sattelstützendurchmesser brauche ich beim RZ One20? werde bald nen rahmen bekommen,und muss ja schon mal vorbereiten...die SuFu hat mir nicht geholfen...danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Januar 2011)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:


> ....welchen sattelstützendurchmesser brauche ich beim RZ One20?



31,6mm !!!


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (5. Januar 2011)

danke....!!!!!!!!


----------



## brösmeli (6. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Jetzt gibt es das neue TRICON DT SWISS Laufradsystem auch für Lefty Vorderrad ...

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/TRICON/TRICON-MTB/XM-1550-TRICON-lefty.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (6. Januar 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> ...
> ... ...
> Mein Ziel war die Reduzierung der Druckstufe im offenen Propedal Modus. Aus den FOX Zeichnungen kann man entnehmen, daß die Compression-Tunes M und L sich nur in der Anzahl der Tellerfedern unterscheiden. Hier habe die Einstellung von M auf S vorgenommen und merke nun, daß das Propedal fast keine Wirkung mehr hat.
> *
> ...


hi chris,
*würde sagen über die gesamte druckstufe im offenen modus -
mit dem propedal hat das wenig zu tun*

gibts news über dein dämpfertunning?


----------



## Chris_Tox (6. Januar 2011)

Hi !



> *würde sagen über die gesamte druckstufe im offenen modus -
> mit dem propedal hat das wenig zu tun*
> 
> gibts news über dein dämpfertunning?


Das habe ich auch gehofft, ist aber leider nicht so...

habe ausserdem mal Compression Tunes "S" (1 Tellerfeder imDruckstufenstack) und "M" (2 Tellerfedern) mit dem Dämpfer gebaut. Das Problem: 

- in "M" ist die Druckstufe mir zu stark, aber die Propedal Auslösehärte ist spürbar und ist perfekt.

- in "S" ist die Druckstufe weicher, aber das Propedal ist nicht spürbar. D.h. keine Schwelle mehr sondern ständiges wippen auch im PP-Modus.

In den FOX Zeichnungen erkennt man, daß Dämpfer mit fixem Propedal (Float R) nur diesen Tellerferstack zur Druckstufe haben. 

Im RP Dämpfer macht man über das PP-Ventil lediglich den Weg zu einem zusätzlichen lowspeed Druckstufenstack frei, oder halb frei (PP-Stufen 1,2,3)

Habe daher auf "M" rückgebaut und 2,5WT Öl reingefüllt und bin voll zufrieden mit der Dämpfung. Leider bleibt noch die zu progressive Luftfeder. Dazu hab ich mir heut im Bikemarkt einen Float R High Volume Dämpfer gekauft, von welchem ich die High Volume Luftkammer auf meinen RP23 verpflanze. Ziel sind 25% Sag und volle Federwegsausnutzung  Ich berichte dann, was der Umbau brachte, da das Wetter am Wochenende evt. einen Praxistest zulässt 


Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## gmk (7. Januar 2011)

würde mich wundern
aber du kennst dich anscheinend gut aus

was verstehst du unter compression tune "S"
kleiner balken also low?

hab´ mal mit einem freund einen fox triad (oofen.ppd.lockout - vorgänger des rp3) geserviced
da funkte das ppd auch kurzzzeitig nicht

wie hast du den stickstoff nachgefüllt?


----------



## Chris_Tox (8. Januar 2011)

anstatt Stickstoff gabs Luft aus ner Kanüle, die in ein Autoventil geklebt wurde. Dies Kanüle wird durch das Gummipellet gestochen und mit der Dämpferpumpe aufgepumpt. Dabei die Kanüle durch einen geshlitzten Inbus führen, sodass man bei eingesetzter Kanüle die Schraube zudrehen kann bevor man die Nadel rauszieht. So gehts problemlos und ist auch dicht.

Meine High Volume Luftkammer ist da. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Dämpfer damit verhält...


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## gmk (9. Januar 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> anstatt Stickstoff gabs Luft aus ner Kanüle, die in ein Autoventil geklebt wurde. Dies Kanüle *wird durch das Gummipellet gestochen* und mit der Dämpferpumpe aufgepumpt. Dabei die Kanüle durch einen geshlitzten Inbus führen, sodass man bei eingesetzter Kanüle die Schraube zudrehen kann bevor man die Nadel rauszieht. So gehts problemlos und ist auch dicht.
> 
> Meine High Volume Luftkammer ist da. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Dämpfer damit verhält...
> 
> ...



alles klar
wir habens damals ähnlich gemacht mit einer nadel/dämpferpumpen-konstruktionstickstoff hält sich hald länger aber mit normaler luft funktionierts auch
eine frage wie schwer bist du?
für mein gewicht funktioniert der rp2, der original in meinem rize drinnen war/ist sehr gut (kl. luftkammer und beide balken auf mittel)
ich hab´ ~90-95kg
bewirkt die große luftkammer nicht das er zu linear bzw. degressiv wird
hört´ man zumindest von anderen hinterbaukinematiken
aber(!)
ist ja möglich das die große luftkammer mit deinem tuning besser funktioniert
grüße k.


----------



## Chris_Tox (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe 77Kg, Compression und Rebound tune auf M.

Das Problem am RIze ist, daß der Hinterbau einen linearen Dämpferweg erzeugt. Durch das Verhalten der Luftfederung ergibt sich ein progressiver Kraftverlauf der Federung. 
Viele Hinterbauten von All Mountains haben eine degressiven Dämpferweg. sodass unterm Strich ein linearer Kraftverlauf rasukommt...

Habe die X-Volume Kammer eingebaut. Bei 25-30% Sag ( bei mir 10 bar ) kann ich den Dämpfer durch extremes auf den Sattel fallen lassen schön bis knapp an den Anschlag fahren. So soll es sein  
Bin nur gespann, wie er sich auf schnelle Schläge auf dem Trail verhält, vielleicht macht da ja die Druckstufe auf hart...


Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (9. Januar 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Ich habe 77Kg, Compression und Rebound tune auf M.
> 
> Das Problem am RIze ist, daß der Hinterbau einen linearen Dämpferweg erzeugt. Durch das Verhalten der Luftfederung ergibt sich ein progressiver Kraftverlauf der Federung.
> Viele Hinterbauten von All Mountains haben eine degressiven Dämpferweg. sodass unterm Strich ein linearer Kraftverlauf rasukommt...
> ...



ok 
verstehe
bin auch irgendwie am überlegen einen 2ten dämpfer bei tftunesshox (http://www.tftunedshox.com/service.aspx) tunen zu lassen

ich hatte auch mal für einige monate den alten dtswiss SSD 210L (der hatte nur offen oder lockout) drinnen
nur leider hatte der zuwenig druckstufe (da bemerkte man ganz deutlich so wies du schreibst:
"... einen linearen Dämpferweg erzeugt. ..."
*aber* dafür etwas mehr federwegsausnutzung

die dämpferwerksabstimmung von cannondale (und anderen radherstellern) ist hald immer ein kompromiss und icht das optimum

ich finds toll das du so herum experimentiertst ! :toll:

auf was für einen compression tune hast du jetzt umgebaut ?


----------



## Chris_Tox (9. Januar 2011)

Compression musste ich auf "M" lassen, da bei "L"-ow das Propedal nicht mehr hart wurde... Habe dies aber mit 2,5WT Öl ausgeglichen, die Druckstufe ist nun O.K. Am besten merkt man diese, wenn man die Luft bis auf 1-2 bar komplett aus dem Dämpfer lässt und den Hinterbau so mal schnell und ruckartig komprimiert. Da ist einiges an Gegenkraft, logischerweise auch mit zunehmender Kraft bei zunehmender Komprimier-Geschwindigkeit  Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf die ersten Fahrversuche gespannt...

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (11. Januar 2011)

hallo,

ich bekomme bald nen rz one20 rahmen (gr. L) im garantie-austausch...um schonmal teile vorzubereiten,wollte ich mir jetzt ne sattelstütze kaufen...durchmesser ist mir jetzt klar (31,6) aber welche länge wird von nöten sein? bin 180cm groß,schrittlänge 80cm...reicht ne 350er,oder sollte ich vorsichtshalber ne 400er nehmen? was fahrt ihr für welche,bei welcher größe?

gruß


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 182 bei 83 schritt. Rz größe L.
Syntace P6 Alu mit L 400. Bei 350 wärs eher knapp.
übrigens kommt mir L bei dir grenzwertig groß vor ?

Hast du den schon einen rzOne20 rahmen geschrottet?


----------



## Chris_Tox (11. Januar 2011)

Hi !

Bis 84 cm Schrittlänge geht die Syntace in 350 ohne Probleme.

Schau einfach mit folgender Formel, obs passt:

Schrittlänge*0,885 < (Rahmenhöhe + Sattelstützenlänge + Satteldicke - Mindesteinstecktiefe)


MfG,

Chris


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Januar 2011)

ich hab grad nachgesehen. chris carbonara hat recht. bei mir sinds noch 6 cm bis zum maximum.


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (11. Januar 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich bin 182 bei 83 schritt. Rz größe L.
> Syntace P6 Alu mit L 400. Bei 350 wärs eher knapp.
> übrigens kommt mir L bei dir grenzwertig groß vor ?
> 
> Hast du den schon einen rzOne20 rahmen geschrottet?



danke für die schnellen antworten...hatte nen 2002er jekyll und der rahmen war krumm! nun habe ich endlich den weg zum händler gefunden,und der meinte,dass der schon immer krumm gewesen sein muss......na ok,ich nehme es gerne so hin.....und dem jekyll käme vom federweg,und vom einsatzzweck das RZ One20 am nächsten...und beim jekyll hatte ich nen L rahmen,und bin immer super damit klar gekommen...da die maße ja identisch sind rahmenhöhe,oberrohrlänge etc. habe ich dann wieder nen L rahmen gewünscht...aber ihr bringt mich jetzt ins grübeln...jetzt wäre es noch möglich gr. M zu nehmen...fährt hier jemand nen M und wie groß/schrittlänge?

gruß


----------



## brösmeli (12. Januar 2011)

176/83, m, rz 140


----------



## eightball28 (15. Januar 2011)

gestern zum Schnäppchenpreis bei ebay Kleinanziegen geschossen.....heute gehts dann gleich mit dem Umbau los. mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Januar 2011)

was wirst du umbauen. optisch finde ich nur die lefty nicht passend (farblich)?

da sind wir schon beim thema. mein rzOne20 ist so schwarz-weiß-rot. ich hab jetzt die weißen gegen schwarze laufräder getauscht. nun stören mich am rahmen noch diverse "farb-/designelemente". die haben da so rote und weiße "farbkleckse" ich klebe ja mein unterrohr zb auch immer mit steinschlagfolie (vom automarkt) ab.

jetzt hab ich mich gefragt ob es so etwas auch in schwarz glänzend gibt, damit eben zum restlichen bike passt.

ich meine die folien die ich mit spüli-wasser aufbringen kann. falls ich das bike wieder verkaufe, kann ich dann die folie rückstandsfrei entfernen. mit klebebänder funkt das ja nicht so gut. außerdem weiß ich nicht wie sich kleber bei sonneneinstrahlung usw verhält. bei den steinschlagfolien passt es halt immer.

an dem bild kann man es ein bisschen erkennen was ich meine. diese "designfarbtupfer" sind am oberrohr und am sattelrohr hinten.





habt ihr eine idee wo ich so was herbekomme? glaubt ihr das kann funktionieren und einigermaßen gut aussehen. hat das schon wer gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (16. Januar 2011)

ich finde das die Nobby Nic mit weißen Rand mal gar nicht gehen. hat was von Cube und sehen lächerlich aus. abkleben mit Folie wirst Du den Rahmen nicht wirklich können. Zuviel Ecken und Kanten um es blasenfrei auf den Rahmen zu bringen und ob es wirklich gut aussieht ist die andere Frage 

naja, bei fliegt jetzt die ganze Schaltung, Kurbel etc raus. wird alles SRAM den ich liebe es wenn es klack klack macht beim Schalten.  Außerdem kommt ein SLR rein und die Lenker, Sattelstützen Combo geht im Moment auch mal gar nicht.

naja, ist noch etwas arbeit aber ich freu mich aufs Ergebniss


----------



## ChrisUrlaub (16. Januar 2011)

hier ist mal mein hobel bin auch gerade noch am umbauen


----------



## 321Stefan (16. Januar 2011)

Mein neues, schwarz-orange


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Januar 2011)

@eightball88: ja das mit den weißen streifen war ein mißlungenes experiment. sind aber auch nur winterreifen! 

derzeit sieht das bike so aus:




mit der folie will ich auch nicht den ganzen rahmen abkleben. ich will nur diese lächerlichen design elemente kaschieren.
hier hab ich mal ein foto vergrößert:



am oberrohr sieht man diese lächerlichen rot-weißen striche/pfeile oder was auch immer das darstellen soll? die möchte ich zB überdecken, das selbe dann auch am sitzrohr. beide eigentlich gerade.

beim rz vom chrisUrlaub ist es zu sehen wie es sein soll. einfach nur die hauptrahmenfarbe und keine farbkleckse. das gefällt mir echt gut so!

also fall jemand eine idee hat wo ich steinschlagfolie in schwarz bekomme, nur her damit.


----------



## 321Stefan (16. Januar 2011)

servus, beim autoabkleber, der z.B. auch die taxis beklebt.
hab auch schon mal ein ganzes auto bekleben lassen. funktioniert einwandfrei und ist billiger als lackieren.
ich kauf da auch immer meine folien. kann mann mit der heißklebepistole erwärmen, dann kannst du sie überall anpassen.
folie gibt´s in allen farben.
grüße stefan


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Januar 2011)

Bring ich die auch wieder runter ?


----------



## 321Stefan (16. Januar 2011)

ja, sonst hätten die ganzen taxis ein problem ;-)

du kannst es auch vom bekleber selbst machen lassen, kostet auch nicht die welt.


----------



## Steam (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn alles glatt geht fahr ich morgen mal zu unserm "Car design" um die Ecke und hör mal ob der was da hat. Würde meine Lefty nämlich auch gerne in ein neues Kleid packen. Kann euch dann mal berichten.

Mal was ganz Anderes, welche Lenker habt ihr den auf euren Rize verbaut und welche Breite ? 
ich fahr einen 680 mm breiten und würde gerne einen etwas breiteren montieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen und wenn ja mit welchem Modell.
Der Monkey Extra lite kommt vom Format hin aber mit dem Gold kann ich nicht so ... 
Textet mich mal zu 
gruß Steam


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2011)

Steam schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes, welche Lenker habt ihr den auf euren Rize verbaut und welche Breite ?



Den, der seit 2002 an meinem Jekyll war. Keine Ahnung wie breit, zumindest breiter als der Syncros, den ich am HT hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (21. Januar 2011)

Hatte an den hier Gedacht in 740mm
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-Lenker-konventionell-10mm-rise-schwarz.html


----------



## Steam (22. Januar 2011)

Also wie bereits erwähnt war ich dann heute morgen beim Car Designer meines Vertrauens.
Folie habe ich direkt bekommen, schwarz glänzend, wie mein Rize.
er hat mir einen Rest gegeben (würde für 3 Leftys ausreichen) hat noch nicht mal was gekostet, hab was in die Kaffeekasse und bin direkt nach Hause in die Werkstatt.
Was soll ich sagen bin total begeistert hat auf Anhieb funktioniert und sieht geil aus ! ist der Original Farbton Folie hat sich perfekt verarbeiten lassen.
Mittlerweile habe ich nicht nur die Lefty foliert sondern auch alle Scheuerstellen die ich vorher mit Klarfolie abgeklebt hatte mit der Car Folie abgeklebt... wer nicht weis wo eins ist der sieht es nicht 
Wenn der Akku der Kamera wieder aufgeladen ist schieb ich ein paar Fotos hoch.
Wer noch ein paar Details zur Verarbeitung möchte einfach melden 
Gruß Steam


----------



## rzOne20 (22. Januar 2011)

Wie CarDesigner? Die gibts ja nicht überall? Weißt du wie die Folien heißen? Wo könnte ich die Folie noch herbekommen könnte? Und ja, Foto wär super!


----------



## Der Meeester (23. Januar 2011)

@steam: Ich mag die Fortos sehen!


----------



## Steam (23. Januar 2011)

Folie ist von Bruxafol und die Bilder sind bei mir im Album.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (23. Januar 2011)

@ All: 

Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz eignet sich am Besten für die Cannondale Rize bzw. Rz Schwinge. Ist der Chainslapper vom Prophet bzw. Rush dafür geeignet? Gebt bitte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung dazu! 

Danke!


----------



## Big_Csocso (23. Januar 2011)

hallo Leute, 
weisst Ihr was genau ein RZ120-er Rahmen wiegt? in Grösse M oder L?
ich hatte rize 130-er Rahmen und ich möchte auf ein RZ 120 tauschen.

Wenn jemanden ein auch zu verkaufen hat hätte ich Interesse dafür 
danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Januar 2011)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> @ All: Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz eignet sich am Besten für die Cannondale Rize bzw. Rz Schwinge. Ist der Chainslapper vom Prophet bzw. Rush dafür geeignet? Danke!



Also ich habe ein Prophet und auch den passenden Chainslapper aber durch das Loch auf der Oberseite 
(für die Strebe der Prophet-Schwinge nach oben) ist er nur bedingt geeignet da durch die Öffnung Dreck rein kommt !

Ich habe den hier benutzt : X-Tasy Kettenstrebenschutz

Ist sehr günstig und recht dick !
Geht beim Rize aufgrund der dicken Strebe schwer drumm aber es geht !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2011)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> @ All:
> 
> Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz eignet sich am Besten für die Cannondale Rize bzw. Rz Schwinge. Ist der Chainslapper vom Prophet bzw. Rush dafür geeignet? Gebt bitte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung dazu!
> 
> Danke!




Ich nehme den, der seit 2002 an meinem Jekyll war. Sagte ich schonmal? Egal. Ist wohl so ein Neopren Dingens mit extra wichtigem Cannondale Aufdruck. Zum Glück schon ziemlich verwarzt, so fällt das nicht so auf. Aber das Teil (und wohl auch jeder andere) hält und hält und hält...


----------



## tommyboy (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gestern meine Hinterradbremse abmontiert und, da sowieso alles ab war, gleich Kassette und Bremsbeläge geputzt.

So, dann alles angeschraubt und nun wollte ich das Rad wieder einspannen und da fiel mir ein, "Verdammte Kagge, das jetzt schon wieder!". Wenn die hintere Bremse montiert ist dann bekomme ich das Hinterrad nie wieder rein. Entweder hakt es an der Bremsscheibe und das Schaltauge ist sowieso immer im Weg. Letzten Endes schraube ich die Bremse hinten ab und das Schaltauge auch.

Es ist so, dass das Hinterrad nicht mit der Kassette in die Kette kommen kann, weil das Schaltauge im Weg ist...

Wie macht ihr das? Gibt es irgendeinen Trick, wie man das Hinterrad einfach wieder montieren kann?

Mich nervt das tierisch...ich überlege mir ernsthaft, andere Räder anzuschauen und das zu verkaufen.

Es ist das Rize 4L.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## Chris_Tox (23. Januar 2011)

N' Abend !

Da hilft: Schnellspanner weiter öffnen, oder Hinterbau mit den Schenkeln zusmamenspannen bevor Du das Rad einbaust.

Mich nervt das auch tierisch, muss meinen Schnellspanner immer komplett aufdrehen. Der Rize Hinterbau (RZ130 Carbon) ist ca. 5 mm zu breit an der Achsaufnahme und wird erst durch den Schnellspanner zugespannt. Hab ich in dieser Dorm noch an keinem anderen Bike gehabt. Aber ein bekanntes Problem, hab ich hier schon mehrmals gelesen...

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, das hat mich auch ziemlich erstaunt, nachdem ich meinen Rahmen letzten April aufgebaut habe. Beim Jekyll vorher passte das noch alles relativ eng zusammen, aber der RZ Hinterbau ist statt der üblichen 135mm locker 140mm breit. Das Aus- und Einbauen ist nerviger als vorher, wo ich nur den Spanner lösen brauchte um das Rad rauszunehmen, hier muß man dagegen den Spanner noch um weitere 5mm aufschrauben. 

Kann man sich dran gewöhnen, viel schlimmer finde ich jedoch die Tatsache, daß die Klemmkräfte ja über die Lager der Sitzstreben gehen, denn auch die Sitzstreben sind in entspanntem Zustand so breit, daß sie in die Schwinge OHNE Hinterrad passen.
Kann man testen, wenn man mal bei eingebautem HR die Sitzstreben-Lagerbolzen löst und dann die Strebe nach oben rauszieht. Die springt dann regelrecht auseinander!
Zusammengepresst wird das Ganze dann über die Lager, was denen sicher auch nicht gut tut. Und wie sich diese ständige Verspannung über Jahre auf die komische Carbonkonstruktion der Sitzstreben (mit geklebten Alu Endstücken) auswirkt, kann auch noch keiner sagen.

Wenn man eine spannungsfreie Schwinge haben möchte, kann man nur zu einer 140mm HR-Nabe greifen. Ich glaube ChrisKing hat sowas als Tandemausführung im Programm. Macht natürlich niemand, wenn die Streben Probleme bereiten, ab zum Händler damit!


----------



## tommyboy (24. Januar 2011)

Danke.

Ich mach den Schnellspanner immer komplett ab. Wenn ich ihn dran lasse, ist es eine Mission Impossible, weil es dann nicht am Schaltauge vorbei passt und die Bremsscheibe sowieso im Weg ist.

Ich frage mich halt, was mache ich, wenn ich auf Tour einen Platten hinten habe? Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Montageständer gleich mit einpacken!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich halt, was mache ich, wenn ich auf Tour einen Platten hinten habe?...



Üben, üben, üben.


----------



## tommyboy (24. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Üben, üben, üben.



Super Tipp, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2011)

Hast du den Hebel vom Spanner rechts montiert? Dreh das mal um und mach den Spanner links hin.
Mir ist es schleierhaft, was dann da am Schaltauge nicht passen sollte.

Spanner ganz raus ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, mußt im Wald nur drauf achten, daß die Federn vom Spanner nicht flöten gehen.





tommyboy schrieb:


> Super Tipp, danke!



Ja, vom ultra kannste noch was lernen!


----------



## tommyboy (24. Januar 2011)

Nene, Hebel ist schon auf der Seite, auf der die Bremse ist, also in Fahrtrichtung links.
Ich mach heut Abend mal Photos, wenn ich den Nerv habe, das Ganze nochmals zu "üben"!

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, vom ultra kannste noch was lernen!



Mal ehrlich liebster Volker wer sein Hinterrad nicht gewechselt bekommt, sollte vielleicht nicht alleine in den Wald.

Bei einer Lefty, okay... aber Schnellspanner?

Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur üben.

Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, das mein Rizehinterbau 135mm hat? Ja, glaube hatte ich erwähnt.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich liebster Volker wer sein Hinterrad nicht gewechselt bekommt, sollte vielleicht nicht alleine in den Wald.



Sehe ich ähnlich, wollte nur nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen 




ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, das mein Rizehinterbau 135mm hat? Ja, glaube hatte ich erwähnt.



Jener, welcher 7 oder 8 mal getauscht wurde? 
Dann fahr ich lieber mit zusammen gequetschten 140mm rum ...


----------



## tommyboy (24. Januar 2011)

> Arrogance and ignorance go hand in hand.



Leider immer wieder wahr.


----------



## gmk (24. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hast du den Hebel vom Spanner rechts montiert? Dreh das mal um und mach den Spanner links hin.
> *Mir ist es schleierhaft, was dann da am Schaltauge nicht passen sollte*.


*mir auch*
kann´s sein das das schaltauge was hat ?
hast ein picture? *wink*


----------



## tommyboy (24. Januar 2011)

Ist schon in Ordnung.


----------



## gmk (24. Januar 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> Ist schon in Ordnung.


----------



## brösmeli (24. Januar 2011)

Ich melde mich mal wieder zum thema dämpfer "monarch" im rz. 
Ich hab ja vor einiger zeit geschrieben, dass zu wenig federweg genutzt wird. Nur ca. 9 cm. 
Das hab ich in der zwischenzeit getestet:
1. Monarch rt tune mid (leichte verbesserung bezgl. federwegnutzung, aber immer noch viel sag, einsacken im uphill)
2. Monarch rt tune high (ziemlich ähnlich wie tune mid, stärkere plattform)
3. Monarch 4.2 tune a (viel zu weich, fast keine plattform, braucht noch mehr druck)

Hab mich schon fast damit abgefunden, dass es nicht besser geht.
Als "verzweiflungstat" zu verstehen war dann der kauf des dt swiss m210 remote lockout. 
Und ... Welche überraschung ... Der funktioniert für mich einfach genial!

1. Ansprechverhalten = super, kommt der lefty eindeutig am nächsten, schluckt jedes kieselsteinchen. 
2. praktisch: beim uphill auf ebenem untergrund kann das heck mittels lockout das heck leicht erhöht werden. 
3. Super bodenhaftung bei steinigem uphill. 
4. Lockouthebel am lenker = praktisch
5. Der dämpfer benötigt ca. 4 bar weniger druck. Kugelgelenke. 
6. Jeder klick am zugstufenrad ist sofort spürbar, von super empfindlich bis hart. 
7. Im wiegetritt "schaukelt" der m210 mehr, wenn die zugstufe offen ist. 

Wohlverstanden: das sind nur meine persönlichen eindrücke von meinem neuen dämpfer.  Ich möchte hier niemanden "bekehren"!
Von all meinen dämpfer-experimenten ist der dt der beste und nutzt das potenzial von lefty und rz-rahmen am effektivsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (24. Januar 2011)

wieviel hub-nutzung hattest du bei ~9cm ...
?


----------



## decolocsta (24. Januar 2011)

ich werde mich die tage nochmal über den Monarch machen und das AGB Volumen vergrößern, dadurch sollte der Hub auch besser nutzbar sein


----------



## brösmeli (24. Januar 2011)

Kolbenweg = 38 mm ~ 90 mm federweg

Was ist AGB LUFTKAMMER?


----------



## Chris_Tox (24. Januar 2011)

Hi !

Habe ja auch mal hier über meine Anpassungsversuche geschrieben. Habe nun den RP23 so konfiguriert, daß er bei 25% sag den Hub auf harten Trails voll ausnutzt. Und zwar zuerst durch:

a) 2,5WT Öl
b) im Druckstufenstack einen Shim entfernt 


was nicht sooo viel gebracht hat, da der Dämpfer immer noch nur 40mm Hub ausnutzte.

Was dann den vollen Erfolg brachte war

c) auf dem Foto zu erkennen, eine High Volume Luftkammer auf den Dämpfer gebaut.


Mit dieser braucht man 2-3 bar mehr Luftdruck bei gleichem Sag, aber voller Hubnutzung 

Jetzt ist das Ding der Hammer und passt auch zu meiner Lefty RLC (welcher ich alle Druckstufenshims amputiert habe. Diese reagiert nun wie ein Seismograph). Bin endlich voll zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Januar 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> a) 2,5WT Öl
> was nicht sooo viel gebracht hat, da der Dämpfer immer noch nur 40mm Hub ausnutzte.
> Was dann den vollen Erfolg brachte war
> c) auf dem Foto zu erkennen, eine High Volume Luftkammer auf den Dämpfer gebaut.
> Mit dieser braucht man 2-3 bar mehr Luftdruck bei gleichem Sag, aber voller Hubnutzung  [/IMG]



Ist das 2,5'er Öl noch drin ???

Also alleine das Tauschen der Kammer brachte den Erfolg ????

Oder hattest du auch noch irgendwelche Shims raus genommen ????

Das wäre dann also für alle anderen nachahmbar !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Januar 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> .......Als "verzweiflungstat" zu verstehen war dann der kauf des dt swiss m210 remote lockout.
> Und ... Welche überraschung ... Der funktioniert für mich einfach genial!



Also hast du jetzt volle Ausnutzung des 50mm Dämpferhubs ?????

Wie schwer bist du ???

Welche Abstimmung hat der DT Swiss ???? (gibt es das bei denen auch ????)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (25. Januar 2011)

Das 2,5WT ÖL ist zwar auch noch drin, sowie ein Shim in der Druckstufe. aber mit der Kammer allein sollte er schon viel besser laufen. Diese brachte nämlich einen schon im Stand spürbaren Effekt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Januar 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Das 2,5WT ÖL ist zwar auch noch drin, sowie ein Shim in der Druckstufe. aber mit der Kammer allein sollte er schon viel besser laufen. Diese brachte nämlich einen schon im Stand spürbaren Effekt.



Hi nochmal,

1. Wie schwer bist du ???
2. Nutzt du jetzt wirklich den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers ???
3. Wo hast du die Kammer her und was hat sie gekostet ???
4. Denkst du die gleiche Aktion funzt auch bei einem RP2 ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (25. Januar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ist das 2,5'er Öl noch drin ???
> 
> Also alleine das Tauschen der Kammer brachte den Erfolg ????
> 
> ...



*
siehe postings*
#1851/1854/1855/1863/1865/1867/1869/1872 seite 75


----------



## Chris_Tox (25. Januar 2011)

Hi !

77Kg, nutze nun den kompletten Hub ca. 48 mm durch Drücken in die Pedale im stehen, bei 25% sag 

War nen Komplettdämpfer ausm Bikemarkt, wovon ich die Kammer hab. Gibts aber auch hier: http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/...cts&title=FOX FLOAT Air Sleeves&product_id=59

Funzt auch im RP2  Aus dem Link oben kannst UD entnehmen, welche Kammenr unterinander kompatibel sind. Beim Rize passen alle Fox FLoat Kammern (Aus R, RP) mit folgenden Maßen: 7.875" x 2.0"/2.25"

Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## brösmeli (25. Januar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also hast du jetzt volle Ausnutzung des 50mm Dämpferhubs ?????
> 
> Wie schwer bist du ???
> 
> ...



Ja, jetzt nutze ich die 55 mm hub (ca. 45 mm auf leichtem gelände, 51 mm bei sprüngen von ca. 1/2 m). 
Bin ca. 90 kg. Bei dt m210 gibts keine tunes. Nur luftdruck, zugstufe und lockout sind veränderbar. Dieser dämpfer ist viel quirliger als die monarchs. 
Wenn einem dies nicht zusagt, dreht man einfach die zugstufe weiter zu. Jeder klick ist deutlich zu spüren. 
Zugstufenrad im uhrzeigersinn drehen = der hinterbau wird ruhiger


----------



## gmk (26. Januar 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... Bin ca. 90 kg. Bei dt m210 gibts keine tunes. Nur luftdruck, zugstufe und lockout sind veränderbar. Dieser dämpfer ist viel quirliger als die monarchs.
> Wenn einem dies nicht zusagt, dreht man einfach die zugstufe weiter zu. Jeder klick ist deutlich zu spüren.
> Zugstufenrad im uhrzeigersinn drehen = der hinterbau wird ruhiger



also ich hatte mal längere zeit (3-4monate) den alten dt swiss ssd210L
im rize
war ein traum vom ansprechverhalten nur leider war die druckstufe viel zu wenig für meine 90-95kg

 @brösmeli:
deine hilfe mit der zugstufe ist zwar gut gemeint aber eigentlich nicht zum regulieren der druckstufe da ...


----------



## brösmeli (26. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> also ich hatte mal längere zeit (3-4monate) den alten dt swiss ssd210L
> im rize
> war ein traum vom ansprechverhalten nur leider war die druckstufe viel zu wenig für meine 90-95kg
> 
> ...



Es "scheint" aber so, als ob beim zumachen der zugstufe auch die druckstufe härter wird. Ich weiss, klingt komisch. Es steht auch im dt beschrieb nichts davon. Nur, dass der m210 eine plattform habe. Vielleicht ist der dämpfer so konstruiert, dass die plattform beim zumachen der zugstufe spürbarer wird.???


----------



## gmk (26. Januar 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Es "scheint" aber so, als ob beim zumachen der zugstufe auch die druckstufe härter wird. Ich weiss, klingt komisch. Es steht auch im dt beschrieb nichts davon. Nur, dass der m210 eine plattform habe. Vielleicht ist der dämpfer so konstruiert, dass die plattform beim zumachen der zugstufe spürbarer wird.???



ja, klar
nur velierst du dann hald auch zugstufe und der dämpfer federt nicht mher aus ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Januar 2011)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> @ All: Eine ganz allgemeine Frage:
> 
> Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz eignet sich am Besten für die Cannondale Rize bzw. Rz Schwinge. Ist der Chainslapper vom Prophet bzw. Rush dafür geeignet? Gebt bitte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung dazu!
> 
> Danke!



Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema original Rize / RZ Kettenstrebenschutz.

45g bringt das gute Teil auf die Waage, ich überleg zurzeit ob das Design das Übergewicht aufwiegen kann 

Material: Kunststoff mit aufgespritzen Gummi auf der Oberseite (Zur Geräuschdämmung bei Kettenschlag).
Montage: Wird von hinten/oben unter die Zugführung geschoben und zusätlich mit einem Kabelbinder vorn fixiert.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

guten morgen,

ich bin auf der suche nach hilfe beim rz one 40 kauf.

vom feeling her ist das 140 x mein radl, jedoch von dem was verbaut ist nicht so das was ich suche.

ich kann zu nem guten kurs an ein carbon 1 rankommen. ist aber weit weg und ich kann nur nach bildern kaufen. wie kann ich mich vorab ein wenig schützen vor beschädigungen? wenn an dem rahmen oder der gabel was dran ist, wie verhält sich cannondale. geht sowas auf garantie, wenn nein, was kostet ein austausch?

sind 3000 ein kurs wo man aufpassen sollte?
ich find das rad ist der hammer, aber hab angst blödsin zu kaufen.
für ein wenig hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.

thorsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

wenn du erst-käufer/besitzer bist gibts wenig probleme


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

ja wär ich leider nicht. ist ein gebrauchtes fahhrad.
meinste besser finger weg?


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> ja wär ich leider nicht. ist ein gebrauchtes fahhrad.
> meinste besser finger weg?



ja
bzw. kein carbon


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

ok, klare ansage.

hast dann noch ne händlerempfehlung? würde mir gern ein angebot machen lassen wenn ich was individuelles möchte. an den serienmodellen würd ich eh wieder umbasteln, drum gleich nach wunsch aufbauen, wenn einer den 140x rahmen in m organisieren kann.

2. frage wär die vorbau länge. gibts bei kurzen vorbauten probleme mit der lefty?
am 140er x ist der vorbau so nach gefühl 50mm.

ist ok, wenn wir generell hier weiter texten? ist ja eigentlich rz user treffen hier...


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

tja

bin aus österreich
wo cannondale noch überteuerter ist als bei euch ...

ich bin 180cm / ~85cm schrittlänge
fahre ein rize 2008/09 in M mit 70mm vorbau und ist perfekt
bei L würd ich aber max. 50mm nehmen


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

und sonst ne idee wo ich billig wegkomme?


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
so pauschal "Finger weg vom Carbon" kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Kommt immer drauf an wie man sein Rad behandelt.
Ich würde mir den Kauf eines grauchten immer überlegen, bei einem RZ 140 Carbon 1 mit Lefty und sonst auch einer guten Ausstattung im Vergleich zu einem RZ 140 X Alu neu mit mittelmäßiger Ausstattung ohne Lefty würde ich eher zum Carbon greifen.
Aber um anschauen wirst Du beim Gebrauchtkauf wohl nicht rumkommen.
Wenn Du schaust bekommst Du im Ernstfall immer einen günstigen Ersatzrahmen, aber sooooo oft brechen die Dinger auch nicht.
Mußt halt mal gegenrechnen.
neu gegen gebraucht (inkl. evtl. Ersatzrahmen)
Immer in Wunschausstattung 
Hilft Dir vieleicht.
Grüße Stefan


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2011)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> und sonst ne idee wo ich billig wegkomme?



Billig wird es so oder so nicht


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

naja, hab auf nen geheimtip gehofft weils nen 2010 model ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

wär´ mir neu das cannondale zweitbesitzern auch garantie gewährt ...

http://www.cannondale.com/Dealerlocator?s_loc=deu&s_language=deu


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

na wenn an dem carbon 1 nur noch nen anderen lenker und vorbau dran muss wär das für mich nen gutes angebot. wenn was am rahmen oder der gabel dran ist ja eher nicht so.
das radl steht in den usa. mal eben ansehen is schlecht. 
drum hab ich ja euren rat gesucht. alles nicht so einfach heute.


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> wär´ mir neu das cannondale zweitbesitzern auch garantie gewährt ...
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/Dealerlocator?s_loc=deu&s_language=deu



Hab ich auch nicht gemeint, aber Rize und RZ Rahmen gibt es sehr viele auch über Foren und die Bucht sehr günstig zu kaufen. Wenn der Schadensfall wirklich eintritt.

Muß man halt immer gegenrechnen ob es sich lohnt. Z.B. dann halt ein günstges Alu kaufen und die Teile vom def. Carbonrahmen. Rechnet sich immer noch besser als einen neuen Ersatz Rahmen vom Händler.

Garantie immer nur für Erstkäufer, das ist richtig.

Sorglos und sicher ist immer ein Neurad.


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2011)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> na wenn an dem carbon 1 nur noch nen anderen lenker und vorbau dran muss wär das für mich nen gutes angebot. wenn was am rahmen oder der gabel dran ist ja eher nicht so.
> das radl steht in den usa. mal eben ansehen is schlecht.
> drum hab ich ja euren rat gesucht. alles nicht so einfach heute.



Wäre mir zu heiß.
Bekommst Du auch in Deutschland, wenn Du suchst.


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2011)

Schau mal im Bikemarkt, stehen gleich ein paar gute Rize drinnen.
Alles mit und ohne Lefty.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

> Sorglos und sicher ist immer ein Neurad.



so als fazit mal stehen lassen? 

hier das angebot:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Qc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


@321Stefan

hab ich schon gesehen. hab auch schon nen paar plobegefahren. 120er und 140er. vom fahren wars 140x halt wie zuhause ankommen.
nur halt nen bissel klotzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

exklusive versand & zoll (!)


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

jo, bleibt halt bei 3000 halt nur euro und nicht dollar...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2011)

Wäre mir definitiv zu "heiß" mit dem Import bei solchen Summen. Selbst wenn das Rad vollkommen i.O. ist, kann auf dem Transport immer noch was schief gehen, dann hast du die Lauferei am Hals. Und Garantie is nich, da Zweitbesitzer. Also Finger wech von solchen Angeboten!

Einziger für mich persönlich in Frage kommender Weg: Wenn man vertrauenswürdige und etwas bikeerfahrene Bekannte drüben hat, das Rad dort hinschicken lassen, die checken es und man selbst fliegt mal in Urlaub und bringt es dann wieder mit zurück (was aber auch nicht vorm Zoll schützt, außer man nimmt vielleicht ein alte McKenzie Fullie mit rüber und entsorgt das dann dort )

So ein Import lohnt doch nur, wenn es sich um nirgends woanders mehr erhältliche Teile handelt, also Klassiker zB.
Das Rize/Rz ist doch hier noch an allen Ecken zu bekommen, also warum dann USA?


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Januar 2011)

och, neu isset mir einfach noch zu teuer, das war der grund.


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

mein rize kostete damals (2008) 1900
kann mir nicht vorstellen das du für ein auslaufmodell mehr als 3000 bezahlst


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

Nur mal zur Erinnerung für die Leute die ein Rize suchen :

Erbchen verkauft seinen fast nagelneuen Rize One40 - Rahmen mit Lefty OPI und RockShox Monarch 3.1 
sowie einigen Kleinteilen für 1500 Euro (Kaufbeleg liegt vor) und das ist schon nicht gerade teuer.

Aber leider kein Carbon-Rahmen dafür mit Kondition !!!!! 

Rize One 40 mit Lefty OPI von Erbchen

Vor allem kann man so sein Bike aufbauen wie man möchte !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## kuka.berlin (31. Januar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Rize One 40 mit Lefty OPI von Erbchen
> 
> Vor allem kann man so sein Bike aufbauen wie man möchte !!!
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Das hab ich für ein komplettes 2010er 140/5 hier im Bikemarkt bezahlt ... exakt das gleiche Modell .. und ich kommte die ganzen Anbeuteile noch verscheuern ...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Erbchen verkauft seinen fast nagelneuen Rize One40 - Rahmen mit Lefty OPI und RockShox Monarch 3.1 ...



Auf dem Bild sieht mans ganz deutlich, es ist ein Luftdämpfer


----------



## Chris_Tox (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Februar 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das hab ich für ein komplettes 2010er 140/5 hier im Bikemarkt bezahlt ... exakt das gleiche Modell .. und ich kommte die ganzen Anbeuteile noch verscheuern ...



....mit Lefty OPI ????????

Das war dann wohl ein echtes Schnäppchen !!!!!

Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Februar 2011)

jupp .. bei ebay gingen die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch für einen ähnlichen Preis weg, also knapp drüber.

kannst ja mal ein Blick in meine Foto's werfen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Februar 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> jupp .. bei ebay gingen die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch für einen ähnlichen Preis weg, also knapp drüber.
> kannst ja mal ein Blick in meine Foto's werfen



.....tja manchmal hat man einfach Glück.....

schönes Bike !!!


----------



## gmk (8. Februar 2011)

mein rize 2008/09
einiges modifiziert


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Februar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> mein rize 2008/09
> einiges modifiziert



Schönes Bike ! 
Das gleiche wie meines, nämlich noch ein echtes "Handmade in USA" welches auch noch Rize heisst ! 

Was mir persönlich gar nicht gefällt ist der "hässliche" aber wahrscheinlich sehr wirkungsvolle Kettenstrebenschutz !

Versaut die ganze schöne Optik des Bikes !

Sorry !


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Februar 2011)

Handmade steht doch bei allen drauf. Das soll lediglich heißen in USA zusammengebaut. Nicht aber gefertigt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Februar 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Handmade steht doch bei allen drauf. Das soll lediglich heißen in USA zusammengebaut. Nicht aber gefertigt.



Meines Wissens nach steht das nur auf den "alten" Rize-Rahmen und nicht mehr auf den "neuen" Taiwan-Teilen !?

Jedenfalls nicht vorne auf dem Oberrohr !

Oder haben mich meine Augen beim begutachten eines RZ-One-40 beim Kollegen da getäuscht ???

Wo steht es dann bei den neueren RZ-One-xy-Rahmen ???


----------



## 321Stefan (8. Februar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach steht das nur auf den "alten" Rize-Rahmen und nicht mehr auf den "neuen" Taiwan-Teilen !?
> 
> Jedenfalls nicht vorne auf dem Oberrohr !
> 
> ...



Beim 2010er rz140 steht es auch noch auf den Sitzsteben und am Sattelrohr.
Beim 2011 rz120 steht es zumindest nicht mehr auf den Sitzstreben, am Rahmen hab ich auch nichts gesehen.
Soweit ich weis sind bis 2010 die Rahmen schon noch in USA geschweißt.
2011 def. nicht mehr USA.

Grüße


----------



## Der Meeester (8. Februar 2011)

Auf den RZ 120 Rahmen steht seit dem Modelljahrgang 2011 nicht mehr "Handmade in USA" drauf. Bis dahin steht auf allen C´dale  Aluminiumrahmen die ich kenne, bis auf die Billigteile und die BADBOY Linie, Handmade in USA.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2011)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn nur die Teile in USA gefertigt wurden, wo es auch drauf steht. Also Sitzstreben und Sitzrohr mit der Aufnahme für die Hebelei. 
Letztendlich isses doch wurscht, solange es hält. Wenn putt, dann gibts eben ein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi4651 (8. Februar 2011)

Da habe ich mit meinem Rize ja Glück ist nicht nur Handmade USA sondern auch original USA
zu sehen am blauen Schriftzug


----------



## Big_Csocso (8. Februar 2011)

hallo!
heute habe ich ein RZ ONE TWENTY 3 2011-er getestet und geschaut,
sieht toll aus, aber es war bestimmt nicht in der USA geschweisst.

Es waren keine geschliffene Schweisnahten und keine gute Lackqualität.

Kann jemand ein Bild über die Schweissungen an einem RZ 120 2010-er aufladen?

danke
gruss


----------



## C17H21NO4 (9. Februar 2011)

die schweisnähte bei den 2011 modellen sind alle nicht verschliffen...


----------



## gmk (9. Februar 2011)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Da habe ich mit meinem Rize ja Glück ist nicht nur Handmade USA sondern auch original USA
> zu sehen am blauen Schriftzug



welcher blaue schriftzug?
deins ist ja ein 2008/09 modell


----------



## decolocsta (9. Februar 2011)

wtf, wirklich? ich dachte das ist CD Markenzeichen?

Zum glück hab ich ein 2010er, da ist wirklich alles richtig schön verschliffen.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (9. Februar 2011)

jup, ich hab mir vor 2 wochen beim haendler nen haufen cannondales angesehen. alles bis 2010 is top und wie gelutscht. 2011er rz 120er gehen bei den nähten eher in richtung baumarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Februar 2011)

das ist echt bitter......mal angenommen mir geht mein Rahmen flöten und ich bekomm von CD einen Ersatzrahmen....dann kann man warsch. damit rechnen so ein Baumarktbomber vorgesetzt zu bekommen...tolle sache


----------



## didi4651 (9. Februar 2011)

Der Blaue Cannondale schriftzug unter dem weissen.Die Europa Modelle hatten einen roten


----------



## didi4651 (9. Februar 2011)

Habe gerade im Schnäppchen tread gefunden:
2 solide Dämpfer für guten Preis:

Manitou Swinger 3x 79,00 Euro

und

Manitou Swinger 4x für 99,00 Euro

und nochmal anderes Baujahr
wären die für unsere RIZE kompatible?


----------



## decolocsta (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn die Einbaulänge bekannt wäre.....könnte man da sicher mehr zu sagen.


----------



## didi4651 (9. Februar 2011)

einbaulänge ist 190x50mm


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2011)

Brauchen wir nicht 200mm?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Brauchen wir nicht 200mm?



Sir ja Sir !!!

Genau so ist es !!!!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2011)

Deshalb sind die Teile auch so günstig 
Aber es gibt auch noch diverse andere gute Angebote für einen Ersatzdämpfer. Muß ja kein Fox oder Schießmichtot für 300eu sein, Hauptsache federt halbwegs, die Dämpfung läßt sich einstellen und man muß im Reparaturfall nicht bei schönem Wetter ohne Dämpfer daheim sitzen.


----------



## gmk (10. Februar 2011)

didi4651 schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich mit meinem Rize ja Glück ist nicht nur Handmade USA sondern auch original USA
> zu sehen am blauen Schriftzug





			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> welcher blaue schriftzug?
> deins ist ja ein 2008/09 modell





didi4651 schrieb:


> Der Blaue Cannondale schriftzug unter dem weissen.Die Europa Modelle hatten einen roten




das heißt:
deins ist noch USAmerikanischer


----------



## didi4651 (10. Februar 2011)

Na ja dann nicht den DÃ¤mpfer eigentlich schade ich hatte in meinem Jekyll einen Manitou Swinger der sehr gut zum Jekyll passte.
Ich dachte halt vom Preis als Ersatz.
Ich hatte mir nÃ¤hmlich schonmal im SchnÃ¤ppchentread einen RP2 Fox DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 79â¬ gekauft
Das mit dem US Amerikanischen Rize war einfach GlÃ¼ck habe ich von einem US Soldat der es in deren PX gekauft hatte aber nie gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (10. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Deshalb sind die Teile auch so günstig
> Aber es gibt auch noch diverse andere gute Angebote für einen Ersatzdämpfer. Muß ja kein Fox oder Schießmichtot für 300eu sein, Hauptsache federt halbwegs, die Dämpfung läßt sich einstellen und man muß im Reparaturfall nicht bei schönem Wetter ohne Dämpfer daheim sitzen.



ist das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ist das ironisch gemeint?



Deshalb habe ich ein Smilie angefügt 

Der Link zu weiteren günstigen Dämpfern (hab nicht lang gesucht) ist dagegen schon ernst gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Februar 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Schönes Bike !
> Das gleiche wie meines, nämlich noch ein echtes "Handmade in USA" welches auch noch Rize heisst !



Wusste ja gar nicht, dass dies ein besonderes Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Meines Erachtens war "Handmade in USA" der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich meine Cannondale-Bikes ständig wandeln musste, bis ich die Faxen dicke hatte.


----------



## gmk (10. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ein Smilie angefügt
> 
> Der Link zu weiteren günstigen Dämpfern (hab nicht lang gesucht) ist dagegen schon ernst gemeint.



meine frage bezog sich auf das:


> ... Hauptsache federt halbwegs, die Dämpfung läßt sich einstellen ...



orje
fürs ernst gemeint


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2011)

Das bezieht sich auf einen ERSATZDÄMPFER, wenn das gute Originalstück zur Kur ist. Ein paar Touren kann man auch mal ohne Platform, Lockout, Highvolume, Low+Highspeedverstellung auskommen. 
Oder bricht dir da ein Zacken aus der Krone und bleibst lieber daheim, statt mit einem "nicht standesgemäßen" Lowbudget Dämpfer mit den Kumpels auf Tour zu gehen? 
Ich denke, das merkt sowieso keiner der Mitfahrer, ob da nun ein RS, Fox oder sonstwas im Rahmen steckt. Außer ihr fahrt gleich zur Eisdiele und gafft die ganze Zeit eure Bikes an...


----------



## Big_Csocso (10. Februar 2011)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wtf, wirklich? ich dachte das ist CD Markenzeichen?
> 
> Zum glück hab ich ein 2010er, da ist wirklich alles richtig schön verschliffen.




ja ich dachte auch Markenzeichen, mein uraltes f2000 ist auch eine schöne Bearbeitung.
ich werde für mich jetzt um ein 2010er rz120 kümmern....


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Februar 2011)

Big_Csocso schrieb:


> ja ich dachte auch Markenzeichen, mein uraltes f2000 ist auch eine schöne Bearbeitung.
> ich werde für mich jetzt um ein 2010er rz120 kümmern....



Also auch für mich war das "Handmade in USA" der absolute und einzige Grund (neben der "lebenslangen" Garantie) 
mehr Geld für ein Bike auszugeben als es eigentlich sein müsste.

Mag sein das es (auch bei mir) den ein oder anderen Garantiefall gegeben hat aber der ist Dank der Garantie immer zu Gunsten des Kunden ausgegangen ! 
In der Zwischenzeit ist die Garantie/Kulanzhaltung von Cannondale nicht mehr so großzügig wie früher 
aber in berechtigten Fällen gibt es immer noch Tauschrahmen bei denen der Kunde nicht schlecht abschneidet.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh noch einen der "alten" Handmade in USA-Rize-Rahmen ergattert zu haben !
Von den neuen hört man ja bezüglich Verarbeitung und Lackqualität nix gutes mehr !?


----------



## Sardes (11. Februar 2011)

also für mich war der einzige grund cannondale zu kaufen, das headshok steuerrohr um eine lefty anständig verbauen zu können, die ich seit 1999 einfach lieben gelernt habe... 

deswegen mag ich mein altes super v genau so sehr wie meinen, 2009 erstandenen, CO² F4 rahmen aus fern ost und die lackqualität an diesem ist auch sehr gut... nur die schweißnähte sind leider nicht so schön verschliffen, dafür konnte ich meine geliebte lefty verbauen.


----------



## wilson (11. Februar 2011)

Genau. Einmal Lefty, immer Lefty. Über die Optik lässt sich streiten, nicht aber über die überragende Steifigkeit gepaart mit sensiblem Ansprechverhalten, womit keine andere Gabel konkurrieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Februar 2011)

Sorry die Lefty und Fatty hatte ich ja ganz vergessen !

Ihr habt absolut Recht !!!

Hier nun die Korrektur meines Statements :

"Also auch für mich war das "Handmade in USA" der absolute und einzige Grund 
(neben der "lebenslangen" Garantie und der Möglichkeit 2 der genialsten Gabeln der Welt 
(in Bezug auf Gewicht, Steifigkeit und sensibles Ansprechverhalten) zu verbauen)
mehr Geld für ein Bike auszugeben als es eigentlich sein müsste."


----------



## Deleted163868 (12. Februar 2011)

auch wenn es leider in letzter zeit mehr stande , bin ich auch froh noch ein hand made zu haben


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Februar 2011)

Hey,ich hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau.
Da ich mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen hab eine +550g Reverb zu bestellen, hab ich ein wenig Vorarbeit geleisten damit die sub 12kg stehen bleiben 

Dafür wurden ein paar Teile getauscht:
Truvativ Styllo WC Lenker >> Ritchey Superlogic Rizer
NC-17 Sudpin III >> Superstar Ultra Mag mit Titan-Achsen
SLX FD-M 665 >> Sram XX high-mount TP
Saint RD-M 810 GS >> XTR RD-M 972GS


----------



## erbchen (28. Februar 2011)

Moin,

was war der Unterschied zwischen RZ 120 und 140 am Rahmen?
War da nur die Dämpferlänge ne andere? Oder sind die Dämpferaufnahmen versetzt?

Ich weiß das wurde hier schonmal besprochen ich finds aber nicht wieder...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## C17H21NO4 (28. Februar 2011)

dämpferlänge und der lenkwinkel laut dem nachmessen von nem c. händler.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2011)

Ist nicht primär der Umlenkhebel ein anderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was war der Unterschied zwischen RZ 120 und 140 am Rahmen?
> War da nur die Dämpferlänge ne andere? Oder sind die Dämpferaufnahmen versetzt?
> ...



*siehe manuals von cannondale*
anderer hebel andere einbaulänge (200 bzw. 185[!])


----------



## Doc Jekyll (8. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

endlich, endlich habe ich mein RZ one40 fertig.
Basis ist ein Carbon Rahmen (one40 1) und eine Lefty Max RLC mit 130mm (soll aber mehr haben, wie bei Lefty üblich).
Ich habe vorwiegend Teile aus meinem Custom-Raven verwendet. also Easton CNT Lenker, SLR Sattel, XT Kurbel, XO Schaltwerk und Shifter...
Der LRS ist noch eine Leihgabe meiner Frau, aber ich will noch was passenderes suchen (Crossmax ST, DT Swiss XCR grün/schwarz o.ä. - hat jemand weitere Tipps oder Vorschläge dazu?)
Das Gewicht (mit Quarz-Pedalen) lag laut Händlerwaage bei 11,3kg, was an sich schon gut ist für ein 140mm Bike. Bei den Laufrädern aber sind noch ca. 300-400g drin, also glatte 11 oder drunter sollten machbar sein!

Am Sonntag bin ich die erste Tour gefahren und ich muss sagen - Leck mich am Ar... - was geht das Teil ab!!! Einfach geil. 
Was jetzt nur noch fehlt ist gutes Wetter und mehr Zeit, denn aktuell limitieren meine Oberschenkel die "Systemleistung" doch erheblich (Nachwuchs und Beruf sind manchmal doch "hinderlich", was das Biken angeht).

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour und werde weiter berichten...


----------



## Sam_ (9. März 2011)

Hi,

bin schon seit längerer Zeit Mitleser und stolzer Rize Fahrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hallo erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Bin  eigentlich mit meinem Bike sehr zufrieden (Rize 2008 mit Fox Float  Gabel) allerdings läßt das Vorderrad-Handling -finde ich- zu Wünschen  übrig. Die ursprünglich verbauten Nobby Nics gingen garnicht. Fahre seit  längerer Zeit vorne mit Fat Albert 2.25" (Druck um die 2bar bei etwas  über 70kg), was sich wesentlich sicherer anfühlt aber nach meinem  Geschmack noch weit von perfekt entfernt ist. Das Kurvenfahren fühlt  sich irgendwie schwammig/kippelig an. Felgen hab ich aktuell noch die  ursprünglich von Anfang an verbauten (Mavic 317xm) drauf. Ich frag mich  ob man mit anderen (breiteren) Felgen (z.B. ZTR Flow mit 2.25 Fat  Alberts oder eben auch 2,35") wesentlich an Sicherheit gewinnt. Wie sind  da eure Erfahrungen?

Erster Post und gleich ne Frage... nehmt mirs bitte nich übel. Wird sich ändern


----------



## Steam (9. März 2011)

Sam_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin schon seit längerer Zeit Mitleser und stolzer Rize Fahrer
> 
> ...



Hi, ich denke du liegst mit deiner Vermutung richtig, meiner Meinung nach ist die Felge zu "schmal" und der Reifen auch 
ich fahre auf einer Mavic XM 819 einen 2,4 FA und komme gut damit zu recht. Aber wie so oft Sicher auch Geschmacksache und abhängig von dem Einsatzgebiet welches du mit deinem Bike befahren willst. Aber der NN geht gar nicht da haste Recht, war auch mein Eindruck
Gruß Steam


----------



## gmk (10. März 2011)

Sam_ schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> . Das Kurvenfahren fühlt  sich irgendwie schwammig/kippelig an. Felgen hab ich aktuell noch die  ursprünglich von Anfang an verbauten (Mavic 317xm) drauf. *Ich frag mich  ob man mit anderen (breiteren) Felgen (z.B. ZTR Flow mit 2.25 Fat  Alberts oder eben auch 2,35") wesentlich an Sicherheit gewinnt. *Wie sind  da eure Erfahrungen?
> ...



*ja*
hab´ ich selbst nur mit FA 2.4


----------



## Sam_ (13. März 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *ja*
> hab´ ich selbst nur mit FA 2.4


 
@Steam & gmk:

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich nehm an ihr fahrt dann auch hinten 2.4er oder? Gestern beim Bremsblöcke wechseln ist mir aufgefallen, dass der (lx) umwerfer schon recht nah am 2.25 NN hängt. Wird das zum Problem?


----------



## ChrisUrlaub (13. März 2011)

*Hier mal mein RZ *


----------



## Steam (13. März 2011)

Sam_ schrieb:


> @Steam & gmk:
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich nehm an ihr fahrt dann auch hinten 2.4er oder? Gestern beim Bremsblöcke wechseln ist mir aufgefallen, dass der (lx) umwerfer schon recht nah am 2.25 NN hängt. Wird das zum Problem?



Nein hinten fahr ich 2,25 entweder NN oder hier und da den RR, kein 2.4er Modell.
Habe am Wochenende den Michelin Wild Grip´r aufgezogen.
Find den echt ok rollt sehr gut besser als der NN und hat gefühlt wesentlich mehr Grip als der RR. Würde schon fast sagen mehr als der NN ... 
Das ganze in 2.1, der baut so breit wie ein 2.25 NN. 

Wenn der Eindruck so positiv bleibt dann bastel ich mir den 2.4er Wild Grip´r vorne drauf.
Ich komme mit der vorne "breit" und hinten "normal" Variante prima zurecht
Gruß Steam


----------



## gmk (14. März 2011)

Sam_ schrieb:


> @Steam & gmk:
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich nehm an ihr fahrt dann auch hinten 2.4er oder? Gestern beim Bremsblöcke wechseln ist mir aufgefallen, dass der (lx) umwerfer schon recht nah am 2.25 NN hängt. Wird das zum Problem?



sorry
war ein alter 2.35 -> war stressig midn umwerfer
jetzt ist ein neuer FA 2.25 drauf, da is besser

ich glaub´ aber es liegt am lx umwerfer, weil der so lang gebaut is


----------



## Jumpstumper (14. März 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> *endlich, endlich habe ich mein RZ one40 fertig.*
> 
> Toll, allerdings hätt ich ne schwarze Gabel passender gefunden...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hatte auf dem letzten Runde am Wochenende ein komisches Phänomen bei meiner Lefty.
Bei längeren bergauf Passagen sackt die lefty langsam ein und fährt freiwillig nicht mehr aus ?! also anhalten kurz dran ziehen und dann geht es erstmal wieder weiter... bis sie dann irgendwann wieder wegsackt 
komisch oder ...
Linearnadellager Reset hab ich schon durch.
Druck verlust hat die lefty auch nicht.
Modell Lefty PBR 130

habt ihr eine Idee ?? 

Gruß Steam


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. März 2011)

Steam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hatte auf dem letzten Runde am Wochenende ein komisches Phänomen bei meiner Lefty.
> Bei längeren bergauf Passagen sackt die lefty langsam ein und fährt freiwillig nicht mehr aus ?! also anhalten kurz dran ziehen und dann geht es erstmal wieder weiter... bis sie dann irgendwann wieder wegsackt
> komisch oder ...
> Linearnadellager Reset hab ich schon durch.
> ...



Hi Steam,

Ich habe 3 Lefty's in meinem Bestand (auch eine 130PBR) aber dieses Phänomen ist mir (zum Glück) noch nicht unter gekommen !

Sorry !


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. März 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hey,ich hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau.
> Da ich mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen hab eine +550g Reverb zu bestellen, hab ich ein wenig Vorarbeit geleisten damit die sub 12kg stehen bleiben
> 
> Dafür wurden ein paar Teile getauscht:
> ...



Hier nun das Ergebnis, und jetzt ist auch endlich Feierabend mit Teilekaufen .. is ja och anstregend 

Unverhofft kamen noch 2011er Marta SL Magesium Stopper ans Rad, da die Zurzeit ja regelrecht verschleudert werden (45% der UVP... MT8 sei Dank  )


Gewicht ist mit der Reverb jetzt nun erwartend nach oben geganegen, aber die Funktion will ich auf keinen Fall mehr missen!

11,95kg:







edit:
Zu schenll für Poserfoto's (Hier im Zschopautal) 








edit2:


@Steam: war Bergauf das BPR aktiv?

 Kuka


----------



## canno-range (22. März 2011)

Schön -- bis auf den Sattel. 

Ein paar Gramm kannst Du noch sparen, wenn Du statt Würger eine andere Klemme einsetzt  
Der Schnellspanner wird ja bei der Reverb wohl nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2011)

canno-range schrieb:


> Schön -- bis auf den Sattel.
> 
> Ein paar Gramm kannst Du noch sparen, wenn Du statt Würger eine andere Klemme einsetzt
> Der Schnellspanner wird ja bei der Reverb wohl nicht mehr gebraucht.



Doch, für den Montageständer ;-)


----------



## Doc Jekyll (22. März 2011)

Hallo, hallo,

bin nun endlich fertig und ich denke, nun passt auch die Gabel besser in Bild.
Am letzten Samstag ist der Traum-LRS angekommen, ein DT Swiss XCR1.5 in Schwarz/Grün...
Das Gewicht liegt bei 1550gr, ohne Felgenband.

Hab den nun verbaut, das Bild unten zeigt dies recht gut.

Das finale Gesamtgewicht müsste ich mal ermitteln, habe aber nur eine 08/15 Personenwaage. Die ist bestimmt nicht sehr genau.

Was nun noch kommen soll:
- Wenn die Mountain King runter sind - Rocket Ron 2.25 EVO
- Schwalbe XXLight Schläuche,ggf. mit einem Schluck Milch
- Sattelklemme (der Grünton passt nicht)
- Irgendwann mal einen Fox RP23, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass der Monarch gar nicht mal so schlecht funktioniert.

Was das Gewicht angeht, macht eigentlich alles weitere nicht mehr viel Sinn. Bin nun bei 10,??kg und hier und da noch 15-20 Gramm bedeuten ab jetzt einfach zu viel Kohle.
Einzig die Lefty (130mm RLC Carbon) könnte in ferner Zukunft mal einer Carbon PBR mit 140mm Platz machen, das ginge dann aber schon echt in Richtung Dekadenz.

@Jumpstumper - Hätte schon mal Spaß an einer Ausfahrt, eventuell finden wir ja demnächst mal die Zeit.
Bitte schick mir doch mal Deine Kontaktdaten, ich finde die bei mir nicht mehr.

Gruß Doc Jekyll



Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Doc Jekyll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *endlich, endlich habe ich mein RZ one40 fertig.*
> ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Einzig die Lefty (130mm RLC Carbon) könnte in ferner Zukunft mal einer Carbon PBR mit 140mm Platz machen, das ginge dann aber schon echt in Richtung Dekadenz.



Ich meine der Wechsel zu einer 2010er Lefty mit OPI-Achsschenkel (Ist das überhaupt der richtige Begriff?) bringt 60g gegenüber der SL.



Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> - Irgendwann mal einen Fox RP23, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass der Monarch gar nicht mal so schlecht funktioniert.


Hab meinen RP23 sehr güstig bekommen (2009er der noch nicht zur Inkontinenz neigte) und hab jetzt nicht den großen Effekt gespürt. Und der Fox wiegt auch ein Stückchen mehr als der Monarch 

Haste auch mal ne Teileliste vom Bike?

 Kuka


----------



## Chris_Tox (22. März 2011)

> Einzig die Lefty (130mm RLC Carbon) könnte in ferner Zukunft mal einer Carbon PBR mit 140mm Platz machen




Aber bitte nicht die 130 RLC gegen eine PBR tauschen !
Die RLC geht ab wie ein Seismograph  Habe auch ziemlichen Leichtbau an meinem Rize (Hollowgram etc...) aber wenn man schon gegen nur 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht ne lineare Titanfeder kriegt mit Dämpfer in offenem Ölbad mach ich keine Kompromisse 

Alternative wäre natürlich die Lefty MAX 140 RLC opi  aber die zu nem günstigen Tarif < 800,- gebraucht zu kriegen, davon träume ich noch 

Grüße !


----------



## Jumpstumper (1. April 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Am letzten Samstag ist der Traum-LRS angekommen, ein DT Swiss XCR1.5 in Schwarz/Grün...
> Das Gewicht liegt bei 1550gr, ohne Felgenband.
> 
> @Jumpstumper - Hätte schon mal Spaß an einer Ausfahrt, eventuell finden wir ja demnächst mal die Zeit.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micky1803 (3. April 2011)

Servus Rize Riders,

ich suche ein neues RZ 140 Carbon 1 in Größe L. Habe schon stundenlang im Internet gesucht und nicht wirklich was gefunden. Ein Angebot für 7999 Euro gibt es. Na ja den vollen Listenpreis für ein Vorjahresmodell möchte ich nicht bezahlen.
In meiner Region hat kein Händler so ein Bike.

Vielleicht hat ja von Euch jemand eine Idee.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. April 2011)

Hallo Liebe Rizer, 

hab da mal eine Frag. Hat einer von euch schonmal probiert einen 2,4 Ardent ein reize zu bauen. Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das was wird. 

Manuel


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. April 2011)

Also ich kann sagen das ein 2,4 Advantage schonmal nicht geht.


----------



## Chris_Tox (3. April 2011)

Hi !

Zum Thema Reifen, da ich ja hier einige gefunden habe, die 2,4"er im RZ fahren:

In mein Rize 130 passt kein Nobby in 2,4" (auf DT XR400 Felge).
Habe mich gewundert, daß nach einem fetten Drop eine Schleifspur am Sattelrohr zu sehen war. Wenn ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lasse und den Hinterbau voll einfedere, berührt der Reifen das Satterohr...

Hat das schonmal jemand im RZ140 getestet ? Da es anscheinen Baugleich Rize 130 ist, müsste es auch hier blockieren.


MfG,

Chris


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. April 2011)

Will mal breite Reifen fahren und schauen ob der gripp so viel besser ist. Was für ne felgenbreite hast du denn beim advantage verwendet.


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. April 2011)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Will mal breite Reifen fahren und schauen ob der gripp so viel besser ist. Was für ne felgenbreite hast du denn beim advantage verwendet.




Ist eine EX500 ..21mm Innenweite müsste die haben.

Die Breite der Reifen ist eigendlich unkritisch, aber die Höhe ist das Problem.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. April 2011)

Wo ist denn der reifen angelaufen. rechts und links an der strebe oder an dem verbindungssteg vorne.


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. April 2011)

Am Verbindungssteg ist es selbst mit dem 2,25Advantage schon knapp: 4-5mm Platz bleiben.

Beim 2,4er wird es dann beim Einfedern am Sattelrohr eng.

 Kuka


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2011)

hat er doch oben geschrieben. nochmal lesen, nachdenken, setzten!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. April 2011)

aber der reifen selbst passt. ich nutze eh nicht den gesamten federweg da ich nicht der dropper bin. Sag mir bitte das es nur daran lag. 

manuel


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (3. April 2011)

energy, wenn du nix zu sagen hast einfach mal die finder ruhig halten...


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo ist denn der reifen angelaufen. rechts und links an der strebe oder an dem verbindungssteg vorne.
> ...



Ich hatte mein Beitrag nochmalgeändert ....



gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> aber der reifen selbst passt. ich nutze eh nicht den gesamten federweg da ich nicht der dropper bin. Sag mir bitte das es nur daran lag.
> 
> manuel



Im Grunde schon.

 Kuka


----------



## vsy (4. April 2011)

micky1803 schrieb:


> suche ein neues RZ 140 Carbon 1 in Größe L. ... In meiner Region hat kein Händler so ein Bike.
> Vielleicht hat ja von Euch jemand eine Idee.



Hi,
Radsport-Krapf in  Bischofszell (Schweiz) führt C'dale - ist nicht weit vom Bodensee - je nachdem, von wo man schaut. 

Ciao
volker


----------



## rzOne20 (4. April 2011)

micky1803 schrieb:


> Servus Rize Riders,
> 
> ich suche ein neues RZ 140 Carbon 1 in Größe L. Habe schon stundenlang im Internet gesucht und nicht wirklich was gefunden. Ein Angebot für 7999 Euro gibt es. Na ja den vollen Listenpreis für ein Vorjahresmodell möchte ich nicht bezahlen.
> In meiner Region hat kein Händler so ein Bike.
> ...


 
könntest ja auch ein rize 1 nehmen. soweit ich weiß ist da eh nicht viel anders als beim rz140. 10mm federweg vorne. sonst?
laufradsatz naja, is aber bei rz au nit gscheiter!?

zB: rize 1 aus der bucht

das steht eh schon ewig drinn. den kannst sicher anschreiben, vlt macht er dir einen wirklich guten preis (is ja au schon ein 2 jahre altes modell  )


----------



## micky1803 (4. April 2011)

Es sollte schon das 2010er RZ 1 sein. Habe ja bereits ein weisses Rize mit Lefty Carbon. Möchte unbedingt noch eines der letzten RZ 140 Handmade in USA ergattern. Ist vom Gewicht und Aussstattung her einfach genial. Die neuen Jekyll's sagen mir nicht zu und mit 140 mm Federweg gibt es nur noch das RZ vom Vorjahr.

Evtl. verkauft auch jemand von euch ein gebrauchtes 2010er RZ Carbon 1.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. April 2011)

Mein neuestes Pferd im Stall - neu! in L und noch ungefahren...

CD RZ 140 Carbon 2 aus 2010, Serie bis auf Kurbel, Stütze und Lenker, die sind alle FSA K Force Light Carbon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (16. April 2011)

mich würd mal interessieren, was aus den Schwingen der Leute hier passiert ist, deren Breite bei ~140mm lag... 

Bei mir hat sich jetzt nach 2 Monaten wieder Spiel auf den Lagern entwickelt... und so langsam hab ich die Faxen dicke


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Du meinst die Breite der Nabenaufnahme? Bei mir sind es ja auch 140mm, und bislang habe ich "nur" leichtes Spiel in dem Lager auf der Antriebsseite.
Laufleistung seit April 2010: 5250km und 62.000Hm

Aber 4 Lager kosten mit Versand nur 4,50Eu, und wenn innerhalb der von mir erreichten Fahrleistung nicht mehr verreckt, kann ich das verschmerzen. 
Selbst wenn man die 1x pro Jahr präventiv tauschen würde, ist das weder ein finanzieller noch arbeitstechnischer Großaufwand. 

Wichtig: Lager vor Einbau IMMER öffen und komplett mit Fett voll stopfen, dann kann auch kein Wasser rein!

Ich habe eigentlich eher Bedenken, daß diese Klebeverbindung zwischen den Carbonstützen und den Lageraufnahmen aus Alu früher oder später mal schlapp macht.
Aber dafür haben wir ja lebenslange Garantie


----------



## Steam (20. April 2011)

Kurze Werbeunterbrechung.

Wer eine top gebrauchte Lefty Speed 110 in Alu sucht, hab meine Lefty in der Bucht zum Verkauf:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Lefty...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45fa21c031



Gruß Steam


----------



## ultra2 (21. April 2011)

chrisny schrieb:


> mich würd mal interessieren, was aus den Schwingen der Leute hier passiert ist, deren Breite bei ~140mm lag...
> 
> Bei mir hat sich jetzt nach 2 Monaten wieder Spiel auf den Lagern entwickelt... und so langsam hab ich die Faxen dicke



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 

Beim reinigen des Rahmens zwecks Verkauf wurde dann noch ein Riß im Rahmen an der Schweißnaht an der Hinterbauaufnahme entdeckt. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Hauptrahmen und bin froh wenn das Ding weg ist.


----------



## chrisny (23. April 2011)

und was hast du dir stattdessen zugelegt?


----------



## gmk (23. April 2011)

ich nehme an er ist auf den hype aufgesprungen
siehe L 301 ...


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ich nehme an er ist auf den hype aufgesprungen
> siehe L 301 ...



Besser fahren läßt es sich nicht. Aber es hält. Zumindest bis jetzt. Und das ist länger als das Rize gehalten hat.

Beim Rize innerhalb von zwei Jahren, einmal neuer Hinterbau (Riss), siebenmal neue Carbonstreben (Probleme mit der Lagerverklebung), ein neuer Hauptrahmen (Riss). Und das alles bei doch eher gemäßigter Fahrweise.


----------



## gmk (25. April 2011)

beim 301
stört mich hald das übersetzungsverhältnis
1:2,8 bei 140mm bzw. 1:3,2 bei 160mm
mit dem dhx air und 200/57 wirds dann besser

du hattest anscheinend nur pech mit deinem rize rahmen!
hatte bis jetzt null probleme mit dem rahmen
verkauf ihn nur weil ich auf 29er umsteig
vielleicht wirds bald das neue 29er fully
das neue jekyll war keine option oder hattest du von cannondale genug


----------



## ultra2 (26. April 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> beim 301
> stört mich hald das übersetzungsverhältnis
> 1:2,8 bei 140mm bzw. 1:3,2 bei 160mm
> mit dem dhx air und 200/57 wirds dann besser
> ...



Die ersten Jekyll werden vermutlich auch noch Baustellen sein. Ansonsten optisch schönes Rad was mich durchaus reizen würde. Zudem habe ich ja noch ein Cannondale Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (28. April 2011)

spaßeshalber würde es mich doch einmal interessieren, was man och für ein 1 Jahr altes RZ 120 1 in Xl bekommt. 

Ausstattung: Neue Conti Mountainking Protection, Neue x0 Kassette & Kette, neue Bremsbeläge von Swissstop, tune cannonball sapim xray funworks atmosphere vorne, hügi 240 und mavic 3.1 ust hinten. fsa k force lenker und race face griffe. easton ea 70 stütze mit fizik gobi satte. Achso, neue Schwinge und Sitzstreben (+2. Paar) gibts dazu. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

Die entscheidende Frage: Lefty oder keine Lefty? Ohne quasi unverkäuflich, mit gehts weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## chrisny (28. April 2011)

mit lefty ultra pbr, die grade beim service ist  vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass das nur eine hypothetische diskussion sein sollte. Für Verkäufe ist ja nu der Bikemarkt da


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

Göße XL könnte den Interessentenkreis noch ziemlich schrumpfen lassen, da die Dinger sowieso schon recht groß sind. Von Preisen habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, mein Rahmen wurde mir im Austausch fürs gerissene Jekyll freundlicherweise überlassen, die alten Teile umgebaut. Weiß nicht mal, was mein RZ neu gekostet hätte.


----------



## chrisny (28. April 2011)

...die Größe ist auch ein Grund warum ich überhaupt überlege das Ding zu verkaufen  Alternativ kommt einfach ein kürzerer Vorbau und Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung drauf


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Göße XL könnte den Interessentenkreis noch ziemlich schrumpfen lassen, da die Dinger sowieso schon recht groß sind.



Hääääääääääääähhhhhhh habe ich mich da eben verlesen ????? 

Seit wann fallen Rize-Rahmen groß aus ?????????

Ein XL-Rahmen hat gerade mal 50,8cm Sattelrohrlänge !!!!!!!!!!
Vor ein paar Jahren waren das noch 56cm wie es sich das auch gehört für ein XL !!!!!!
Bei meinem Scalpel 1000 war sogar der L-Rahmen noch 56 cm aber etwas kürzer im Oberrohr als ein XL !

Mein Rize-XL sieht unter mir (1,98cm, 104cm Schrittlänge) aus wie ein Kinderrad !
*Die 40cm Sattelstütze ist 3cm über die Max-Markierung rausgezogen !*
Echt lächerlich !






Der größte Nachteil eines XL-Rize-Rahmens ist das längere Steuerrohr (163 statt 138mm) 
welches nur Lefty's (Tall-Version) mit gekröpfter oberer Gabelbrücke zulässt !!!!

Siehe Bild !

Solltest du die Oberrohrlänge meinen dann hast du Recht mit dem groß (eigentlich lang) ausfallen !
Denn 64,8cm virtuelle Oberrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte waagrecht gemessen) haben die wenigstens !

Aber im Moment gibt es ja von fast allen Herstellern nur noch XL-Rahmen die bei 50-51cm aufhören !
Echt ein Witz !
Ehrlich !

Ich suche seit Monaten ein Enduro-Rahmen mit 160mm FW, wenigstens 53cm Rahmenhöhe und 64cm Oberrohrlänge !
....ein schwieriges Unterfangen sag ich euch.....
Also falls jemand was hört oder zu verkaufen hat bitte PM an mich !

Siehe auch meine Suche im Bikemarkt

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (30. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Grüße Klaus



Du hast einen DT-SWISS Dämpfer eingebaut? Mit Lockout!
Wie bist du damit zufrieden?

Hab ich vor einiger zeit auch gemacht. Die geometrieveränderung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da in der lockout stellung der hinterbau ca. 3 cm höher kommt. 
Wie ists bei dir? Ausserdem hab ich ein wenig bedenken bezgl. dauerhaltbarkeit von dämpferaufnahme und rahmenverbindungsnähte. 
Ich glaube, der rahmen ist nicht für lockoutdämpfer konzipiert. 
Wie würde es bei einem garantiefall aussehen?
Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Du hast einen DT-SWISS Dämpfer eingebaut? Mit Lockout! Wie bist du damit zufrieden?



Sorry ist ein etwas älteres Bild !
Der DT-Swiss ist Sch..... da total überdämpft bzw. nicht wirklich passend zur Rize-Kinematik des Hinterbaus !!

Mit diesem Dämpfer nutzt der Rize-Hinterbau nur 40 von 50mm des Dämpferhubs aus !!!!

Aber das Thema hatten wir vor längerem schon mal ausgiebig !
Ich habe den DT-Swiss rausgeschmissen und den RP2 aus meinem Prophet eingebaut !

Jetzt nutzt der Hinterbau ca. 48mm Hub aus !
Ist echt OK so !

Zu deiner Geometrieänderungs-Frage kann ich dir zustimmen !
Der Hinterbau ist in der Lockout-Stellung natürlich ausgefedert was optimal für steile Uphills ist !
Aber es geht doch nix über einen Plattformdämpfer bei dem man den Hebel auch mal vergessen kann ohne das der Rahmen bergab auf's Maul bekommt !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (30. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Seit wann fallen Rize-Rahmen groß aus ?????????
> ...


und?
nennt man slooping geometry

dann solltest mal ein 29er fahren
bei deiner größe optimal  



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Sorry ist ein etwas älteres Bild !
> Der DT-Swiss ist Sch..... da total überdämpft bzw. nicht wirklich passend zur Rize-Kinematik des Hinterbaus !!
> 
> Mit diesem Dämpfer nutzt der Rize-Hinterbau nur 40 von 50mm des Dämpferhubs aus !!!!
> ...




ich war zu schwer für den ssd210L
der rauschte durch den federweg

was für ein tuning hat de rp2 aus dem prophet?


----------



## gmk (30. April 2011)

.


----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Solltest du die Oberrohrlänge meinen dann hast du Recht mit dem groß (eigentlich lang) ausfallen !
> Denn 64,8cm virtuelle Oberrohrlänge (Mitte-Mitte waagrecht gemessen) haben die wenigstens !



Ja, meinte die Oberrohr Länge. Ich hatte ja 8 Jahre lang ein Jekyll in L, was mit dem 120mm 5° Vorbau noch totale 90er Jahre Streckbank-Geometrie war. Eine Lenkererhöhung und zum Schluß ein 35° Vorbau haben da etwas Abhilfe schaffen können.
Leider habe ich beim Tausch des Rahmens vergessen dem Händler zu sagen, er soll versuchen mir einen in Größe M zu besorgen, so sitze ich jetzt wieder auf einer eigentlich etwas zu großen - sorry - zu langen Kiste.
Die Masse vom alten Jekyll und RZ40 sind in etwa gleich, da merkt man keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> was für ein tuning hat de rp2 aus dem prophet?



Compression : Max
Rebound : Medium

Grüße Klaus


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Mai 2011)

LEFTY ENTLÜFTEN

sagt mal habt ihr mal davon gehört das die lefty´s entlüftet werden sollten?

wenn ja wie geht?


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2011)

Was meinst du mit entlüften? Luft aus dem Dämpfer holen oder die Luftfederung neu füllen? Letzteres macht man ja beim hinteren Dämpfer auch nicht
Also ich kann jetzt nur von der alten Lefty Max TPC oder SPV berichten. Die hat eine "geschlossene" Ölkartusche, welche gerne mal an der oberen Dichtung Öl verliert. Dann hat man eben Luft im Ölkreislauf, die wieder raus muß. 
Gabel auf den Kopf stellen, von unten öffnen, TPC-Stack oder SPV Blase rausholen, Öl nachfüllen, Teile wieder rein und Madenschraube aus dem Verschlußstopfen holen, dann Stopfen wieder reindrehen, überschüssiges Öl läuft nun über die Bohrung der Madenschraube raus und danach Madenschraube wieder rein, fertig.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Mai 2011)

ja hört sich komisch an...
hab nur einen in einem shop davon quatschen gehört?
ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht wer wie wo was ...


----------



## Der Meeester (2. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht meinte er einen RESET der Lefty...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (2. Mai 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Compression : Max
> Rebound : Medium
> 
> Grüße Klaus



XV oder normaler


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> XV oder normaler




Ist ein normaler kein Highvolume !!!

Wenn du das gemeint hast ???


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Brauche unbedingt paar Vorschläge zu Problembeseitigung.
Meine Gabel verliert dauernd etwas Öl.
Lefty Max 140 fluid-fllow. Das Öl tritt aus der Manschette unten raus in geringen Mengen und nicht regelmäßig. Die Menge reicht aus um die Beläge einzusauen. Habe jetzt das dritte Paar eingeölt. 
Die Gabel hat kaum 500km drauf, ist also fast neu und das Öl trat schon nach der ersten Montage aus. 
Dies ist schon die 3te Lefty, die von meinem Händler an mein Bike geschraubt wurde, wegen dem selben Problem.
Die erste wurde eingeschickt um die Dichtungen auszutauschen, solange hatte ich dann eine leih Gabel, die nach kurzer Zeit auch leckte. 
Nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit und einer Probefahrt zu hause kam das Öl wieder raus. 
Jetzt habe ich die dritte eingebaut bekommen, die wieder leckt und mir die Bremse zum dritten mal ein-geölt hat. 
Mein netter Händler Bomm in Bottrop bietet mir wieder ein Umtausch an, aber ich bin solangsam am verzweifeln.
Jedes mal bike hinbringen und abholen, kostet mich 20 euro Sprit + 20euro für neue Beläge. Knapp 120euro sind so zusammen gekommen nur wegen der undichten Gabel und langsam wird das unwirtschaftlich. Habe die Lefty gegen die Fox flow 140mm + 500euro, beim Händler umbauen lassen.    Das bereue ich langsam.  

Was soll ich tun, eurer Meinung nach???

Komme mir doof vor immer das bike zum Händler bringen zu müssen. Der mag mich, glaube ich gar nicht mehr. 
Ich war bestimmt schon 10 mal da, in den letzten 2 Jahren, nur wegen Reklamationen und ich musste nix EXTRA bezahlen. Rize 4 BJ. 2008. Erst waren Lager am Knacken im Hinterbau, dann wurde zwei mal der Umlenkhebel getauscht und seitdem ich mir die Gabel dazu gekauft habe, bin ich wegen dieser da. Dies würde nur bei meinen Gabeln passieren, laut Händler

Ich gehe mit dem Fahrrad sehr gut um und fahre CC angemessen. Ab und zu springe ich mal Bordsteine hoch, ziehe ein wheely oder bremse so fest, dass das Hinterrad in der Luft bleibt aber das war es auch schon mit den Stunts. Habe natürlich auch die passende rote Feder für meine 77kg. Das sollte die Lefty doch aushalten ohne undicht zu werden? oder nicht?


Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Dichtungen durch falsche Lagerung der Gabel, kaputt geht? Also wenn die länger waagerecht liegen.
Was soll ich meinem Händler sagen? Wie soll ich dem klar machen, dass es nicht an mir liegt?


----------



## brösmeli (3. Mai 2011)

Das pech, das du hast, ist kaum zu fassen. 
Wohin hat dein händler die gabel geschickt?
Oder hat er die reparatur selber vorgenommen?
Wenn ich dich wäre, nähme ich das ganze selber in die hand:

Melde dich bei 88+ (oder "kohl"???) und schildere dein problem. 
Die werden dann deine gabel reparieren/tunen. 
Demontiere die gabel und schick/bring sie vorbei. 

Ich frage mich, ob bei den bisherigen reparaturversuchen wirklich etwas repariert wurde.


----------



## gmk (3. Mai 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ist ein normaler kein Highvolume !!!
> 
> *Wenn du das gemeint hast ?*??



ok
wundert mich
firm tune bei compression wär mir zuviel und das obwohl ich kein leichtgewicht bin ~90kg nackig

*ja*



			
				brösmeli schrieb:
			
		

> Melde dich *bei 88+* (oder "kohl"???) und schildere dein problem.
> Die werden dann deine gabel reparieren/tunen.
> Demontiere die gabel und schick/bring sie vorbei.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob bei den bisherigen reparaturversuchen wirklich etwas repariert wurde.



*seh´ ich auch so* 
vielleicht ein ahnungsloser am werk


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob bei den bisherigen reparaturversuchen wirklich etwas repariert wurde.



das wollte ich auch grad anmerken...

sarkastisch könnte man sagen, die Gabel macht das, was drauf steht: "fluid-flow" 

Falsche Lagerung kann es nicht sein, da der Dämpfer in der Lefty luftfrei ist und das Öl bis oben an die Dichtung steht. Da ist es wurscht, ob sie liegt oder steht.

Meine alte Lefty Max TPC ist knapp 1 Jahr nach der letzten Wartung bei Fahrrad Kohl wieder undicht, das Öl suppt schön unten raus.
Bei der Suche nach Abhilfe bin ich auf dieses Angebot aus GB gestoßen, habe mir mal so einen Quadring bestellt.
Da die Dichtung oben am Austritt der Kolbenstange nur ein O-Ring ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß die nach relativ kurzer Zeit (1/2 bis 1 Jahr) verschlissen sind und dem Druck im Inneren des Dämpfers nicht mehr standhalten können.
Das Öl kommt auch immer an dieser Stelle raus, ist die einzige dynamische Dichtung, an der Bewegung stattfindet. Unten am Gabelfuß ist zwar auch ein Zugang zu den Innereien, aber wenn es dort undicht wäre, würde das Öl nicht hinter dem Faltenbalg stehen, sondern direkt auf den Boden tropfen. 
So einen "Standschaden" hatte ich vor 9 Jahren bei meiner ersten Ledty DLR, dort war 2 Tage nach dem Kauf des Rades und ohne Benutzung ein10cm Ölfleck unter der Gabel. Es wurde dann die Kartusche getauscht und danach war das Teil 6 Jahre dicht, ohne weitere Wartung.

Aber da du die Lefty ja schon abgegeben hast, ist das ja für dich es alles hinfällig geworden.


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (3. Mai 2011)

Netten Dank euch beiden.
Ich tippe auf Pech und ein ahnungslosen am Werk.
Arbeitet ihr beide vielleicht auch bei den Gabel Service Marken oder wollt ihr nur unbewusst Kunden fÃ¼r die kÃ¶dern???
Das wÃ¼rde mich min. 180â¬ kosten bei 88+ und wer weiÃ wie lange dauern. Ohne jegliche Ersatzgabel und Obwohl ich Garantie auf die Lefty habe, soll ich eurer Meinung nach das Geld ausgeben. Habe mit mehr mitdenken gerechnet, sorry. 
Da verkaufe ich die Lefty und kauf eine neue woanders.

Ne mal im ernzt, hat den niemand selbiges Problem? Fotos und Beschreibungen von der Undichtigkeit wÃ¼rden mir helfen. Oder paar SÃ¤tze wie ich mein Anliegen beim HÃ¤ndler vorlegen soll. 

mfG ....


----------



## BIKESUCIDE (3. Mai 2011)

Danke Engry, das war hilfreich. 
Ich werde mal zu meinem Händler und eine neue Kartusche verlangen dazu noch ein Satz Bremsbeläge, oder ist das schon zu unverschämt?
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, dass neue Dichtungen gar nichts bringen und die aus dem Laden mich wohl verarschen. So nicht!!!
Hier Gabel mit stand Schaden verkaufen, wo gibet sowas und dann noch den Kunden die Schuld geben. Leider bin ich auf den Laden angewiesen zwecks Garantie, war ein Fehler da zu kaufen aber jetzt muss ich das beste draus machen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2011)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr beide vielleicht auch bei den Gabel Service Marken oder wollt ihr nur unbewusst Kunden für die ködern???
> ...blabla... Habe mit mehr mitdenken gerechnet...




Nur soviel: meine DLR hatte zu Beginn ein misreables Ansprechverhalten, kaum besser als meine alte Bomber Z2. Trotz "Garantie" hab ich das Teil zu 88 geschickt und es nicht bereut. Auch ein aufgetretenes Absacken der Lager konnte ein lokaler Händler nicht dauerhaft beheben, erst nach dem Service bei 88 kam das die ganzen Jahre nicht mehr vor.
88 ist recht fix, ich würde sagen, daß man seine Gabel nach spätestens 1 Woche wieder im Rad hat.
Allerdings sehen die sich auf einem sehr hohen Level, was sich auch in den Premium-Preisen wiederspiegelt. Wer nicht unbedingt seine Gabel im Dämpfer tunen lassen will, kann normale Reparaturen zum vernünftigen Preis auch bei Kohl im "Ärzgebürsche" machen lassen. 
Der Mann ist auch sehr schnell und informiert/dokumentiert die Raparatur per Mail/Foto.
Oder du machst es selbst, Link hatte ich ja gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESUCIDE (3. Mai 2011)

Termin steht.
Montag kann ich dem Chef Mechaniker zusehen wie neue Dichtungen eingebaut werden in meine kranke Lefty. Wurde bei der ersten schon gemacht und hat gar nichts gebracht. 
Der Umlenkhebel ist auch wieder locker und ich kann nicht mal schraube kontrollieren.
Nach dem Umtausch des Umlenkhebels wurde weißer Lack auf die Imbusaufnahme gepinselt, damit man sieht wenn jemand sich dran zu schaffen macht. Mir wurde das verboten. Aber ich frag euch mal, was bleibt einem übrig, wenn beim Händler mehrmalige Reklamation das Spiel in den schrauben nicht beseitigt. Da wurde zwei mal nur Locthite an die Schraube gemacht und ich habe 30euro Sprit dafür verfahren. Da komm ich mir verarscht vor ist doch normal oder?
Ich habe echt nur Pech mit dem Bike, aber wenn es mal fährt dann erste Sahne!!!


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2011)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Ich habe echt nur Pech mit dem Bike, aber wenn es mal fährt dann erste Sahne!!!



erinnert mich an diesen Fall hier...


----------



## Der Meeester (3. Mai 2011)

Mein Handler hat mir im letzten Jahr die üblichen Vorzüge der Lefty heruntergebetet, als ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft habe... Während des Gesprächs erzählte er mir aber auch, dass er Kunden hätte, deren Leftys kontinuierlich Probleme bereiteten. Der mehrfache Tausch der von Dichtungen hätte den Kunden nicht geholfen. Erst ein Komplettausch der Lefty half. Sofern Du Garantie auf Deine Lefty hast, würde ich nach zwei Nachbesserungsversuchen eine Neulieferung der "Gabel" verlangen.


----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2011)

BIKESUCIDE schrieb:


> Termin steht.
> Montag kann ich dem Chef Mechaniker zusehen wie neue Dichtungen eingebaut werden in meine kranke Lefty. Wurde bei der ersten schon gemacht und hat gar nichts gebracht.
> *Der Umlenkhebel ist auch wieder locker und ich kann nicht mal schraube kontrollieren.*
> Nach dem Umtausch des Umlenkhebels wurde weißer Lack auf die Imbusaufnahme gepinselt, damit man sieht wenn jemand sich dran zu schaffen macht. Mir wurde das verboten. Aber ich frag euch mal, was bleibt einem übrig, wenn beim Händler mehrmalige Reklamation das Spiel in den schrauben nicht beseitigt. Da wurde zwei mal nur Locthite an die Schraube gemacht und ich habe 30euro Sprit dafür verfahren. Da komm ich mir verarscht vor ist doch normal oder?
> Ich habe echt nur Pech mit dem Bike, aber wenn es mal fährt dann erste Sahne!!!



*denke das sind die reduzierhülsen bei der hinteren dämpferaufnahme
am umlenkhebel*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7598433&postcount=1613
kommt entweder nach ~2000km oder dein umlenkhebel ist zu schmal
siehe seite 8
http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2008_rize_owners_manual_supplement_de.pdf


----------



## gstyleds (4. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich fahre nun seit rund einem Jahr ein 2010er Rize 1 (Carbon) mit dem Rahmen der zweiten Generation, wo die Dämpfer-Aufnahme bereits genietet ist. Ich habe immer schon ein knacken und knarzen unter Last, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann und das zunehmend lauter wird. Nur beim gemütlichen dahinrollen herrscht Stille. Ist das Rize-typisch, habt ihr das auch oder kennt die Ursache?

- Sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen, hab die mal komplett rausgenommen und bin stehend einen Berg hoch, Geräusche bleiben unverändert
- Alle Schraubverbindungen des Hinterbaus sind kürzlich von mir und vom Bike-Dealer anne Ecke überprüft und nachgezogen worden

Letzter Verdacht: 
- Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Rize-Rahmen, mit denen man einfach leben muss (milde ausgedrückt "ärgerlich" bei der Preisklasse)
- Tretlager - da war ich mangels Spezialwerkzeug noch nicht dran


----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2011)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre nun seit rund einem Jahr ein 2010er Rize 1 (Carbon) mit dem Rahmen der zweiten Generation, wo die Dämpfer-Aufnahme bereits genietet ist. Ich habe immer schon ein knacken und knarzen unter Last, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann und das zunehmend lauter wird. Nur beim gemütlichen dahinrollen herrscht Stille. Ist das Rize-typisch, habt ihr das auch oder kennt die Ursache?
> 
> ...



*bei mir wars das hauptlager am sitzrohr (backbone)
auch bei last und im wiegetritt
*reinigen, fettpackung - und ruhe war !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (4. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *bei mir wars das hauptlager am sitzrohr (backbone)*


*

Danke, hört sich gut an - 1, 2 oder 3?





*


----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2011)

das hauptlager ist 3

mußt aber die kurbel ausbauen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## gstyleds (4. Mai 2011)

ok, daran solls nicht scheitern. 
Danke - ich berichte dann mal, obs daran gelegen hat.


----------



## nussi174 (4. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> das hauptlager ist 3
> 
> mußt aber die kurbel ausbauen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere



wenn du die kurbel ausgebaut hast kannst du auch gleich bei der kurbel den lockring lösen und den spider abnehmen - reinigen und loctite schraubensichungerung anbringen. erst dann war bei mir ruhe


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Mai 2011)

Jepp da geb ich nussi recht .Hatte bei mein Moto das selbe problem mit der Sl Kurbel, nach dem dieser Lockring hier----> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/WebR.../A912/5777/5ACF/C0A8/28BA/28D6/DSCN4346_m.JPG

gelöst und alles gereinigt wurde ,war dann endlich ruhe

Aber dann brauchste sehr warscheinlich noch diese Tool hier zu --->http://www.cannondalestore.de/SHOP/200/KT012.jpg

Alles zu bestellen bei : www.drcannondale.de

Lg Bikefun


----------



## rzOne20 (4. Mai 2011)

i hab einfach das bike auf den kopf gestellt um am loch unter dem tretlager etwas ÖL/MOS2 spray reingegeben... und gut wars ohne groß was auszubauen!


----------



## brösmeli (4. Mai 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> i hab einfach das bike auf den kopf gestellt um am loch unter dem tretlager etwas ÖL/MOS2 spray reingegeben... und gut wars ohne groß was auszubauen!



Dann war bei dir das tretlager/kugellagerset, das knarrzte. 
Von diesem löchlein kommt kein ölfilm an die drehpunkte des hinterbaus.


----------



## rzOne20 (4. Mai 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Dann war bei dir das tretlager/kugellagerset, das knarrzte.
> Von diesem löchlein kommt kein ölfilm an die drehpunkte des hinterbaus.


 
das ist schon klar! gstyleds weiß ja auch noch nicht wo es herkommt 




> Ich habe immer schon ein knacken und knarzen unter Last, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann und das zunehmend lauter wird. Nur beim gemütlichen dahinrollen herrscht Stille. Ist das Rize-typisch, habt ihr das auch oder kennt die Ursache?
> 
> - Sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen, hab die mal komplett rausgenommen und bin stehend einen Berg hoch, Geräusche bleiben unverändert
> - Alle Schraubverbindungen des Hinterbaus sind kürzlich von mir und vom Bike-Dealer anne Ecke überprüft und nachgezogen worden
> ...


 
und bei mir war es genau so, bis ich wie gesagt öl unten reinmachte. so einfach war das damals....


----------



## gstyleds (4. Mai 2011)

jau, Danke euch. Ich werde mich mal soweit rantasten, wie ich ohne Spezialwerkzeug komme und kräftig alles fetten und ölen.

Wenns dann noch knarzt muss ich wohl bei Dr. Cdale den Spezialkram ordern...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Mai 2011)

gstyleds schrieb:


> Wenns dann noch knarzt muss ich wohl bei Dr. Cdale den Spezialkram ordern...



Also bei mir war es die BB30-Adapterhülse die geknackt hat im Wiegetritt und später auch beim festeren treten im Sitzen !

Ich habe das Bike beim Händler checken lassen der auch diese Hülse ausgebaut und neu eingesetzt hat was aber nix half !!!

Also gab er auf und das Bike wurde von Cannondale abgeholt und ich habe es knapp 3 Monate nicht gesehen.
Als es endlich zurück sagte mir der Mechaniker beim Händler das bei Cannondale nur der BB30-Adapter mit Loctite eingeklebt wurde und das Knacken war weg !
Soweit OK aber ich frage mich warum man dafür knapp 3 Monate benötigt !?
Egal !!!
Jetzt (nach ca. 1 Jahr) fängt es aber so langsam wieder an !!!
Schaun mer mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (5. Mai 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es die BB30-Adapterhülse die geknackt hat im Wiegetritt und später auch beim festeren treten im Sitzen !
> 
> Ich habe das Bike beim Händler checken lassen der auch diese Hülse ausgebaut und neu eingesetzt hat was aber nix half !!!
> 
> ...




hihi, da könnte auch meine wahnsinnig geniale methode mit dem Öl unten im loch beim tretlager helfen....


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Mai 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hihi, da könnte auch meine wahnsinnig geniale methode mit dem Öl unten im loch beim tretlager helfen....



Hey Alter genau das hatte ich auch gedacht als ich das mit dem Öl gelesen hatte !

Ehrlich !

Ich versuche es auf jeden Fall mal und werde berichten !

Wobei ich mich frage wo das Öl hin soll da ist doch keinerlei Platz zwischen dem Adapter und dem Tretlagergehäuse !?

Denke ich jedenfalls !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Mai 2011)

naja, ich hab relativ dünnflüssige schmiermittel. in der schmiertechnik nehmen wir und dann auch den kapillareffekt zu hilfe.

so erklär ich es mir halt? obs stimmt weiß i nit, geholfen hats!


----------



## gmk (7. Mai 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hey Alter genau das hatte ich auch gedacht als ich das mit dem Öl gelesen hatte !
> 
> Ehrlich !
> 
> ...



das öl wird kaum zwischen adapter und gehäuse kommen
da der adapter eingeklebt ist
das öl wird hald die reibflächen die zum karzen und quietschen neigen, schmieren


----------



## gstyleds (11. Mai 2011)

so... ich nochmal wegen dem knarzen. Habe heute erstmal alles zerlegt. Ans Hauptlager kommt man übrigens auch, indem man das mittlere und das große Kettenblatt löst. Da meine Kurbel nicht loszubekommen war, habe ich es so gemacht und die Kurbel kurzentschlossen drangelassen. 
Die Kettenblattschrauben waren eh schon verdächtig locker, wer weiß, ob die nicht ihren Teil zu den Geräuschen beigetragen haben.

Jetzt habe ich aber nochmal eine Frage: *Wie fettet ihr denn die Lager?* Die scheinen so gut gedichtet, da kommt man ja nicht wirklich rein, also zumindest nicht "in" die Lager, an die Kugeln:







Zudem läuft das Lager ziemlich rauh - kann man das zur Not auch mit Hausmitteln austauschen oder sind die mit Millionen Newtonmetern eingepresst?


Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich die Schwinge von der Rahmen-Aufnahme wegbewege und "frei" hängen lasse, bewegt die sich knapp einen cm zur Seite. 
Davon hatte ich hier zwar schonmal gelesen, finds aber trotzdem krass, das live und vor allem am eigenen Bike zu sehen. Da wirken ja ununterbrochen Kräfte auf den Hinterbau, auch wenn das Bike mal nen Monat im Keller steht!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2011)

Die Lagerdichtungen kannst du mit einem kleinen Messer oder Nadel runterhebeln, dabei aber aufpassen, das ist ein gummiummantelter Blechring, der sich dann gerne mal verformt. Dann schön voll Fett schmieren und Decke wieder drauf, überschüssiges Fett abwischen, fertig.

Ja, die schiefen Hinterbauten. Braucht man sich nicht wundern, daß die Lager fratze gehen. Ich kenne bislang ja nur, daß die Sitzstreben und auch HR-Aufnahme statt 135mm 140mm breit sind, wenn keine Nabe eingespannt ist. Dein Fall ist dann ein neues Kapitel im Niedergang der CD-Fertigungsqualität...


----------



## jonk0815 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

was meint Ihr, wird's für nächstes Jahr größere Veränderungen beim RZ geben? Nachdem Cannondale schon die Bikes mit mehr sowie weniger Federweg erneuert hat könnte es für nächstes Jahr das RZ treffen oder? Hat da schon jemand was gehört?

Grüße


----------



## gmk (12. Mai 2011)

_gstyleds_ 
ich würde die lager nicht fetten
die sind gedichtet
einfach beim zusammenbau überall bischen fett drauf und gut ist es


----------



## gstyleds (12. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ich würde die lager nicht fetten, die sind gedichtet



zu spät  habe gerade mal eins aufgemacht, das ging erstaunlich leicht mit der Spitze eines Skalpells. 

Von innen siehts eigentlich gut aus und ist auch ordentlich gefettet, aber die laufen so extrem rauh, dass ich die beiden Lager wohl austausche. 
Bin mir nur unsicher, ob ich dazu extra eine Lagerpresse ordern soll oder ob das mit der Gummihammer-Nuss-Methode auch hinhaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> _gstyleds_
> ich würde die lager nicht fetten
> die sind gedichtet
> einfach beim zusammenbau überall bischen fett drauf und gut ist es



Klar sind die gefettet. Die Radialkugellager sind aber eigentlich für höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt. Da wäre zuviel Fett jedoch kontraproduktiv, es würde aus den Dichtungen gedrückt. Deshalb (und um zu sparen, bei den zig Millionen Lagern die produziert werden) geben alle Hersteller nur sehr wenig Fett in die Lager. Normalerwseise reicht das auch um die Kugeln zu schmieren, das Lager dreht sich ja.
Bei der Hinterbaulagerung am Bike haben wir jedoch nur kleine Schwenkbewegungen, die Kugeln wandern nur ein kleines Stück auf der Ring hin und her. Das eh schon wenige Fett wird weggeschoben und so läuft da bald Stahl auf Stahl.
Weiterer Nachteil: wo kein Fett ist, ist Luft, und wo Luft ist kommt irgendwann auch Wasser rein. Trotz der tollen Dichtungen.
Daher ist es eben sinnvoll, die Lager komplett mit Fett zu füllen. Die Schmierung ist so länger gewährleistet und das Wasser hat keinen Platz, dort einzudringen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Mai 2011)

gstyleds schrieb:


> zu spät  habe gerade mal eins aufgemacht, das ging erstaunlich leicht mit der Spitze eines Skalpells.
> 
> Von innen siehts eigentlich gut aus und ist auch ordentlich gefettet, aber die laufen so extrem rauh, dass ich die beiden Lager wohl austausche.
> Bin mir nur unsicher, ob ich dazu extra eine Lagerpresse ordern soll oder ob das mit der Gummihammer-Nuss-Methode auch hinhaut?



Auf jeden Fall vorher warm machen, da die Lager ja eingendlich alle mit Loctite (638) eingeklebt sind. 

 Kuka

edit: 
Die neuen Lager dann antürlich auch wieder einkleben..


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Hier 2 Bilder des eventuellen neuen Scalpel oder Rize-Nachfolgers gesehen von meinem Bikekollegen bei den Sea Otter Classic's in einem Cannondale-Container !!!











Evtl. eher Rize wie Scalpel weil die flexende Carbonstrebe fehlt !?
Federweg scheint nicht soviel zu sein bei dem kurzen Dämpferhub ???
Aber 120mm könnten es immerhin schon sein !?
Oder ist das evtl. das geheimnisvolle 29'er Scalpel ??????
Sind das 29'er Laufräder ?????
Sehen schon groß aus !!!???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (12. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar sind die gefettet. Die Radialkugellager sind aber eigentlich für höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt. ...
> ...



hab´ ich was anderes geschrieben !?


----------



## gmk (12. Mai 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Hier 2 Bilder des eventuellen neuen Scalpel oder Rize-Nachfolgers gesehen von meinem Bikekollegen bei den Sea Otter Classic's in einem Cannondale-Container !!!
> 
> ...




ist das cannondale 29er fully
hald in weiß
_alter hut_ ->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518403&highlight=scalpel+29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515426


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ist das cannondale 29er fully
> hald in weiß
> _alter hut_ ->
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518403&highlight=scalpel+29
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515426



aaahhh jetzt ja..... gerade mal ein bisschen gesurft und entdeckt !

Sorry, ich dachte ich könnte euch was neues zeigen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xela.p (12. Mai 2011)

*@rzOne20

hi ich hatte auch undefiniertes knacken und hatte schon alle Lager abgeschmiert -> hab mal dein Tip mit dem Öl (hab WD40 genommen) probiert und siehe da  es ist fast so gut wie weg !! hab noch ein paar Geräusche, die sind aber nur noch selten und könnten auch vom Sattel oder Sütze kommen.
Also thx mal für den Tip -> einen Versuch is so etwas immer wert 

*


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Mai 2011)

ein problem von mir das ich mit öl/mos spray nicht lösen kann:  ist folgendes:


ich habe das problem das bei meiner lefty ultra PBR am cannondale rzOne20 der blaue Pop-Top knopf nicht mehr auslöst.

das heißt konkret, wenn ich den blauen pop-top knopf reindrücke sollte der rebound knopf rausspringen und die gabel mehr oder weniger blockiert sein.

bei mir lässt sich zwar der pop-top reindrücken, der rebound springt allerdings nicht raus.

hattet ihr das auch schon mal und wie habt ihr die funktionsstörung beseitigt?

danke schon mal vorab....

PS: ich habs auch in der federelemente-ecke gepostet, hab aber das gefühl das hier mehr leute schaun... sorry


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

da das rize ja als Trailbike gebaut wurde habe ich mir mal gedacht ich schaue was man alles noch rausholen kann. Ich habe mal probiert die Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 Zoll aufzuziehen was kein Problem ist. Dann habe ich den passenden Dämpfer gesucht und bin beim Marzocchi Roco Air Worldcup hängengeblieben, der optimal arbeitet und blockierbar ist bergauf. Ihr glaubt nicht was man aus dem Rize alles machen kann mit nur ein bisschen aufwand. 
Zu den Knacksproblemen kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Ride on


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2011)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich den passenden Dämpfer gesucht und bin beim Marzocchi Roco Air Worldcup hängengeblieben, der optimal arbeitet und blockierbar ist bergauf. Ride on



Welchen Hub hat der Dämpfer ???

Hat schon mal jemand einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub versucht ???
Schlägt das Hinterrad damit am Sattelrohr an ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Danimal (16. Mai 2011)

Sorry, aber der Roco ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich überdimensioniert für das Rize. Seit wann hat der nen Lockout?

Cheers,
D


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (16. Mai 2011)

hi 

also der dämpfer hat 57mm hub und fahre einen 2,4 Ardent is knapp aber es geht. ich möchte mein rize auch für enduro rennen hernehmen und da die lefty ein top performance liefert ist ein gescheiter dämpfer das a und o.


----------



## Steam (17. Mai 2011)

[/QUOTE]
Hallo ihr Knachser und Quitscher, erstmal glaube ich ist es ein Stück weit normal das etwas quitschen kann und das das auch kein spezielles Rize Thema ist. Wenn ich sehe was bei meinen Bike jungs an den Lapierres und Scotts alles quitscht ...da bin ich echt entspannt.
Trotzdem hatte ich auch ein ähnliches Phänomen wie hier im Forum öfters beschrieben.
Bei mir hat die Version Brunox Deo moderat eingesetzt an Punkt "3" Abhilfe geschafft. Quitschen ist weg. 

Bin wie folgt vorgegangen: Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer das der Hinterbau schön beweglich ist, großen Imbus komplett durch "3" um das Lager leicht bewegen/drehen zu können, ein wenig Brunox Deo drauf bisschen drehen vor und zurück und im Kreis 
Dämpfer auf ursprünglichen Wert gepumpt fertig ! quitschen weg 

Gruß Steam

PS
THX an gstyleds hab mal dein Bild geklaut


----------



## gmk (17. Mai 2011)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also der dämpfer hat 57mm hub und fahre einen 2,4 Ardent is knapp aber es geht. ich möchte mein rize auch für enduro rennen hernehmen und da die lefty ein top performance liefert ist ein gescheiter dämpfer das a und o.



der dämpfer hat zwar optisch 57mm hub,gemessen
aber lass´ mal die luft aus und staune (originaldämpfer rp2/23)

übrigens funktioniert ein 57mm dämpfer (hatte einen SSD 210L drin, zwecks besser hubausnutzung)
da die meisten bzw. "alle" dämpfer sowieso nie die 57mm ausnutzen weil sie progressiv werden


@Steam:

hatte ein knacksen nach ~1000-1500km
lag´ auch am hauptlager (3)
habs aber mit reinigen und fettpackung gelöst!


----------



## gmk (17. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Steam (17. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> der dämpfer hat zwar optisch 57mm hub,gemessen
> aber lass´ mal die luft aus und staune (originaldämpfer rp2/23)
> 
> übrigens funktioniert ein 57mm dämpfer (hatte einen SSD 210L drin, zwecks besser hubausnutzung)
> ...



Wird länger halten die Fettpackung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (19. Mai 2011)

Wer _so_ sagt, weiß wie´s weitergeht. Als Gründer dieses Themas muss ich auch mal wieder einen Beitrag schreiben. 
Für mich haben heute selbstverschuldete Tage (vielleicht 14) ohne meinen geliebten Untersatz begonnen. 
Es war an der Zeit sich von ein paar alten Dingen zu trennen..., und natürlich neue anzubringen. 
Meinen Dealer freut´s... 
Ich hoffe auf kurze Lieferzeiten und einen schnellen Einbau. 
Wenn´s da ist, melde ich mich wieder.

Bis dahin,

Mattl


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Habe gerade nen seite mit überblick über CD verkäufe gesehn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sind für unsere Bastelsüchtige interesant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Diverse Räder ob Raven ,Gemini, Rush usw... aso derzeit bis morgen steht ne SI-Carbon Kurbel zum verkauf 170 mm bei der zeit noch 112 Öcken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.kaufen.com/Preisvergleich/result.jsp?pageid=1&q=cannondale&ga=g15&ts=go


Lg Bikefun


----------



## gmk (21. Mai 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> *Habe gerade ´ne seite mit überblick über CD verkäufe gesehn*
> 
> ...



*und welche?*


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *und welche?*



die hier....http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/erikkellison/Cannondale-BB30-Carbon-SI-170mm-Tri.jpg  und damit die weniger interessante Kurbel


----------



## gmk (23. Mai 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> die hier....http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/erikkellison/Cannondale-BB30-Carbon-SI-170mm-Tri.jpg  und damit die weniger interessante Kurbel



die gibts auch auf ebay
neu vom händler
ist top und durchs BB30 leichtgängiger
kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Jumpstumper (24. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage: 

Wer weiß denn zuverlässig, *welche Farbe (damit weich, mittel oder hart) die Feder bei ner Lefty Max Carbon 140 RLC OPI serienmäßig bei den Komplettbikes hat.*

THX! 

JS


----------



## postosch (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir gerade neue Laufräder bzw. Felgen für mein Rize 4L zuzulegen.
Die Mavic 317 Felgen sind zwar ohne Makel, jedoch brechen des öfteren Speichen ab und ich weiß nicht genau woran das liegt. 
Mein Fahrstil ist downhill schon recht zügig und auch kleine Sprünge kommen durchaus mal vor.

Mein Dealer empfiehlt mir die Crossmax ST. Alles andere wäre keine Verbesserung. 

Ich hätte vielleicht an DT-Swiss Felgen oder an andere, eben breitere Felgen gedacht, um 2,3er bzw. 2,4er Reifen zu montieren.

Sind die Crossmax das Geld wert? Bei meinem Fahrstil wären sofort Kratzer drin und ich weiß nicht ob sich das Geld auch wirklich lohnt?

Hat jemand von Euch umgerüstet und kann mir seine Erfahrung mitteilen?

Grüße,

postosch.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Mai 2011)

na die crossmax st sein ja au nit wirklich breiter?

da müßtest was nehmen wie die ztr felgen (massiv flow, weniger massiv alpine und crest), die sind breiter.

und, vielleicht hinterfragst du mal wer deine speichen immer einbaut. vielleicht liegts ja am laufradbauer und nicht an deinem fahrstil!


----------



## Danimal (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich fahre die Crossmax ST in meinem RZ140 und bin damit extrem zufrieden. Die Teile mussten schon einiges wegstecken und zeigen sich bislang komplett unbeeindruckt.
Das schöne an den Mavics sind die gut einstellbaren und haltbaren Naben. Insgesamt macht der Laufradsatz einen ziemlich soliden Eindruck. Wenn allerdings mal eine der dicken Speichen reissen sollte, dann wird's in der Pampa wohl schwierig sein, dafür Ersatz zu finden. Ich wollte mir immer mal ein paar Ersatzspeichen organisieren.... das muss ich wirklich mal machen.

Ach so: Ich fahre 2.4er UST-Pellen mit der Schwalbe-Suppe drin, vorne 1.5 bar, hinten 1.8.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (25. Mai 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre die Crossmax ST in meinem RZ140 und bin damit extrem zufrieden. Die Teile mussten schon einiges wegstecken und zeigen sich bislang komplett unbeeindruckt.
> Das schöne an den Mavics sind die gut einstellbaren und haltbaren Naben. Insgesamt macht der Laufradsatz einen ziemlich soliden Eindruck. Wenn allerdings mal eine der dicken Speichen reissen sollte, dann wird's in der Pampa wohl schwierig sein, dafür Ersatz zu finden. Ich wollte mir immer mal ein paar Ersatzspeichen organisieren.... das muss ich wirklich mal machen.
> ...



Äh, indiskrete Frage, weil ich im Rahmen der Hobbyförderung u. a. einen Crossmax ST Lefty LRS verbauen lassen werde, nach deiner Netto-Masse als Fahrer. Mavic gibt 100 kg als maximales Fahrergewicht an... Die habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich mit Rucksack (45 l, bis zu 15 kg Zuladung) fahre, dann schon.


----------



## Danimal (25. Mai 2011)

Nackige 75 kg ;-)


----------



## s´Mattl (26. Mai 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> Nackige 75 kg ;-)



Ich bin bei 1,92 m Länge 93,5 kg schwer.
...da sind ja wirklich genug Reserven vorhanden. Die gegenwärtige Crosstrail Disc hat zumindest auch nicht die Biege gemacht.

Mein Händler hat mit einem Techniker von Mavic geschnackt, der sagte dass es kein Problem sei, wenn ich mir Crossmax ST montieren lasse. Ansonsten hätte ich mir vielleicht die Laufräder individuell aufbauen lassen müssen. 
Der SLR geht aber bei mir gar nicht...


----------



## postosch (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das mit dem Gewicht es auch so eine Sache. Die Mavic 317 Felge hält lt. HP bis 110 kg und der CrossmaxST bis 100kg. Auch irgendwie strange, wenn man ja eigentlich einen stabileren Satz Felgen / Laufräder beim erwähnten Upgrade möchte.

Aktuell bin ich auch noch schwanger mit dem Gedanken das Rad zu tauschen und auf ein Jekyll umzusteigen.

Nachdem beide Lager des Hinterbaus auch noch durch waren und die Streben incl. kompletter Hinterbau doch etwas filigran ausfällt, frage ich mich ob das Rize 4 L wirklich ein "All Mountain" ist oder eher ein Marathon-Bike.

Klar gehe ich nicht täglich in den Bikepark und fahre meistens die Hausrunde. Aber wenn das Bike irgendwann mal zusammenbricht hab ich auch nichts gewonnen.

Wie weit seid Ihr schon mit Eurem Rize "gegangen"?

Sind kleinere Sprünge und schöne Trailabfahrten die Kernkompetenz des Rize?

Eigentlich kann ich mich bisher wirklich nicht beschweren....

Grüße,

postosch.


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Mai 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Äh, indiskrete Frage, weil ich im Rahmen der Hobbyförderung u. a. einen Crossmax ST Lefty LRS verbauen lassen werde, nach deiner Netto-Masse als Fahrer. Mavic gibt 100 kg als maximales Fahrergewicht an... Die habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich mit Rucksack (45 l, bis zu 15 kg Zuladung) fahre, dann schon.


Zum Lefty  satz sag ich ma nix. Aber bei mein CrossmaxST geht auch deutlich Ü100 alles im Grünen Und ppssst ich fahr`s im Moto

Gruß Bikefun


----------



## Danimal (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wegen Haltbarkeit musst Du Dir beim Rize keine Sorgen machen... Rahmen und Lefty halten schon einiges aus. Ich fahre mit dem Ding Trails runter, die ich zuvor mit dem SX Trail gefahren bin. Die ersten Male war ich fasziniert, dass die Karre sich da überhaupt so gut anfühlt und es vor allem auch übersteht.
Der einzige Nachteil beim Rize ist der meiner Meinung nach butterweiche Hinterbau. Beim reinkeulen verbiegt der sich schon ordentlich, was vermutlich bei höherem Fahrergewicht noch viel deutlicher zu Tage tritt.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (27. Mai 2011)

...die bike hat in ihrem Laufradtest extra nochmal auf die 100 kg Grenze hingewiesen, auf der Mavic HP wird´s ja auch betont. 

Ich weiß, dass mein Rize bis 136 kg zugelassen ist. Mein Crosstrail LRS hatte auch nie Probleme gemacht, und dass beim Gesamtgewicht von 115 kg.


----------



## s´Mattl (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## XtR3m3 (4. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos über die 2012er Modelle? Die 2011er Rize sind bei uns alle ausverkauft :-(


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. Juni 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


>




Saugeil, sieht super aus (bis auf die Barends). V.a. der LRS passt hier perfekt, bei meinem sah er zu unruhig aus, da ich rot mitdrinhabe, aber hier passt das schwarz-grau-weiß des LRS PERFEKT


----------



## Danimal (4. Juni 2011)

Ich find' der sieht auch mit Barends gut aus. Mit dem Bock kann man halt auch mal stundenlang berghoch bolzen... da sind die Hörner Gold wert!

Cheers,
D


----------



## s´Mattl (5. Juni 2011)

danke! ich wollte von x9 triggern auf x0 twister umsteigen und brauchte neue lenkergriffe. bei meinem händler war ein rz120 vorführbike, dass die kombination x0 twister und ergon gr2, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat. also habe ich sie auch an mein rad ranmachen lassen.


----------



## Jumpstumper (5. Juni 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> also habe ich sie auch an mein rad ranmachen lassen.



Sollte keine Kritik an sich sein, solche Dinger zu fahren, optisch passen sie für mich aber eher an ein raciges Hardtail. Aber wer weiß schon, ob ich die net auch irgendwann mal fahre, werde über kurz oder lang auf XO Gripshift umrüsten...

Hau rein, optisch jedenfalls gaaaaaanz weit vorne


----------



## s´Mattl (5. Juni 2011)

ich dachte selbst immer rizer-bar und bar-ends geht gar nicht, oder fully und bar-ends... optisch sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache. für mich stand hier die ergonomie im vordergrund, daher auch der wechsel von cannondale-griffen zu ergon.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2011)

hallo

ich muss die lager meines rzOne20 (10/2009) tauschen.
hab eine günstige quelle für lager (fabrikat SKF) und will nicht um überteuertes geld diese ersatzteilkits bestellen.

welche lager wären übrigens die besten? gibts spezielle fabrikate an denen biker nicht vorbei kommt?

weiß jemand von euch die lagerdimensionen vom hinterbau? in der explosionszeichnung wären es dann 6 x die position 4 und 2 x die position 12 !

thx

ps: so  viele "schäden" wie am rz hatte ich die 6 jahre cannondale zuvor nicht! meins steht nach dem lagertausch übrigens auch zum kauf!


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Juni 2011)

Die Lagerdimensionen bzw. die Bezeichungen stehen schon direkt ind der Liste.

6x 6800 2RS 10x19x5
2x 6902 2RS 15x28x7

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch die lagerdimensionen vom hinterbau? in der explosionszeichnung wären es dann 6 x die position 4 und 2 x die position 12 !



Die Größen stehen doch dabei! Siehste den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht? 

Ich nehme die billigsten Lager, die ich in der Bucht kriegen kann. 10St 8Eu incl. Versand. Die SKF und Konsorten halten auch nicht entscheidend länger (statt 1 Jahr dann 2 Jahre oder 3 etc.). Mein Rad ist jetzt 13 Monate im Einsatz, hat bald 6.000km runter und es hat erst ein Lager leichtes Spiel.

Wird ja immer drauf hingewiesen: Vor dem Einbau Dichtungen entfernen, Lager komplett mit Fett füllen und dann erst einbauen, verhindert das Eindringen von Wasser.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Juni 2011)

ha, danke

ich habe wohl wirklich vor lauter wut im bauch den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht gesehen....

danke!!!


----------



## Jumpstumper (17. Juni 2011)

So, heute *ENDLICH* die erste Ausfahrt gemacht (nachdem das Rad schon seit 2 Monaten bei mir ist eigentlich kaum zu glauben, aber Krankheit und diverse Teile gleich erstmal verkauft und auf neue Teile gewartet, dauerte halt seine Zeit)

Fazit: Geiles Ross, fährt sich schnell, agil, leicht zu beschleunigen und die Lefty RLC ist ein Sahnestück (der Dämpfer hat wohl noch zu wenig Luft, zuviel Federweg genutzt bei der Strecke, obwohl der SAG bei 1,5cm eingestellt war). Die Stütze war heute wohl noch etwas zu weit raus, in der Euphorie wars wohl trotzdem passend, aber kommt sicher noch 1-2 cm rein.

Hier vorerst aktueller Stand RZ 140 Carbon 2 2010

Schaltung (noch) alles XTR, LRS ZTR Crest/Tune Cannonball und Kong von Pancho, diverse K-Force Carbon, SLR TT, Eggbeater SL, Avid Elixir CR.

Getauscht wird die (Ersatz-)Stütze noch gegen eine Tune Starkes Stück 420mm in schwarz, dazu roter Tune Würger mit Titan Schnellspannhebel oder evtl. Extralite The Post (die sind momentan aber in der Länge wohl nicht zu bekommen), sowie umgebaut auf XO Gripshift nebst XO Schaltwerk (der XTR Umwerfer bleibt vorerst). Zu den Gripshift gibts dann noch Acros Shorty Schraub-Griffe (alle diese Teile liegen schon hier, umgebaut wird evtl. nächste Woche). 

Zum Gewicht mache ich erst Angaben, wenn der Umbau vollkommen abgeschlossen ist... dann sind die Züge auch richtig und anständig gekürzt.


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2011)

hui!!
verdammt schön 
die kurbel paßt ja perfekt zum rahmen ! 
ist das ein XL rahmen?
kanns sein das dein umlenkhebel auch nicht das selbe weiß wie der rahmen hat ?


----------



## Jumpstumper (18. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> hui!!
> verdammt schön
> die kurbel paßt ja perfekt zum rahmen !
> ist das ein XL rahmen?
> kanns sein das dein umlenkhebel auch nicht das selbe weiß wie der rahmen hat ?



Danke sehr 

Also Rahmen ist ein L, Kurbel find ich auch, dass die super passt, mit dem Lenker wird ein Duo draus, leider war/ist die passende FSA Stütze für ein Trio mit nur 350mm einfach zu kurz 
Die Umlenkwippe/hebel ist tatsächlich ein etwas reineres/helleres Weiß als das beim Rahmen.


----------



## Danimal (18. Juni 2011)

Schickes Carbon 2, sieht fast aus wie meins ;-). Die RLC ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lefty, die je gebaut wurde. Ich habe meine Leichtbaustütze nach einiger Zeit gegen eine (sackschwere) Reverb getauscht... macht bei dem Bock einfach Sinn.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bock. Gewogen?

Later,
D


----------



## Jumpstumper (18. Juni 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> Schickes Carbon 2, sieht fast aus wie meins ;-). Die RLC ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lefty, die je gebaut wurde. Ich habe meine Leichtbaustütze nach einiger Zeit gegen eine (sackschwere) Reverb getauscht... macht bei dem Bock einfach Sinn.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bock. Gewogen?
> 
> ...



Denke auch, dass die RLC wohl um einen späteren Umbau auf PBR (88+ kann das machen) rumkommt, die wird - wenn das Setup malstimmt - sicher megagenial sein und da Stahlfeder wohl auch weniger emfpindlich sein.

Gewogen hab ichs damals als es gekommen ist noch mit der FSA Stütze und dem Crossmax ST LRS samt schweren Maxxis UST Reifen mit *EDIT: 11,44 kg* ohne Pedale und dem schweren Sattel. Der neue nackte LRS ist aber mind 300g leichter, dazu deutlich leichtere Reifen, dafür sind jetzt Pedale montiert (276g), der neue Sattel wiederum ist 120g leichter. Endsumme wird denk ich bei 11,2-11,3 fahrfertig mit Pedalen liegen, mal sehen, lass mich überraschen, zumal ja auch noch der Umbau auf XO ansteht und die Griffe hier auch wieder 30-40g leichter sein werden...
Bei mir ist das RZ v.a. als schnelles, leichtes und schön komfortables Tourenfully konzipert, werde also nicht mit ner versenkbaren Stütze arbeiten, dafür fehlen mir hier ohnehin die Strecken... Marathonbike würds wohl treffen.


----------



## Danimal (19. Juni 2011)

Cool, allerdings solltest Du mit dem Setup dann deutlich unter 11 Kilo landen können!
Ich nutze die Kiste hauptsächlich für die Alpen und für Singletrailgeballer. Für alles andere seit kurzem lieber ein 29er-Hardtail (für die meisten Marathons meiner Meinung nach das einzig wahre).

Cheers,
D


----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Lefty Freaks 



> Denke auch, dass die RLC wohl um einen späteren Umbau auf PBR (88+ kann das machen) rumkommt




Was kostet der Umbau und die Teile bei 88 ?

Nur mal so für alle Lefty-Fans zur Info:

Es gibt im mtbr.com einen Händler, der Umbaukits von allen Lefty DLR SL und MAX auf die 2011er PBR Kartusche anbietet. Also auf 100, 120 oder 140mm

Es sind alle Teile dabei. Cartridge, Solo Air, Verschraubungen, Knöpfe...

Habe meine 110 DLR SL im Hardtail vor kurzem umgebaut und erhalte nun das 2. Kit zum Umbau meiner Lefty MAX 130 FOX RLC auf 140 PBR  Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Teil anfühlt und ob es halbwegs an die FOX RLC rankommt...

Das ganze kostet 260USD, alles in allem mit Zoll zahle ich 240,- Euro und habe alle Innnereien, alle Dichtungen usw. neu. Man benötigt nur das Cartridge Tool dafür, dann kann man das Teil plug/play selber wechseln und kann jederzeit wieder rückwechseln 



Grüße,


Christof !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (19. Juni 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi Lefty Freaks
> 
> Was kostet der Umbau und die Teile bei 88 ?
> 
> ...



Also der nette Mann (3facher sehr netter und schneller e-mail Kontakt) von 88+ hat gemeint, dass ich mit Diagnose, Umbau und Teilen (Teilepreise hat er nicht genannt) auf um die 320â¬ kommen werde.
Diesen Preis kann ich aber nur nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters weitergeben, aber allemal interessant und zudem wird die Gabel dann um die 200g leichter...
Mal sehen, wenn ich mit dem noch bebsichten Endzustand nicht sub11kg komme und ich das unbedingt habe mÃ¶chte, ist das in 2 JAhren als Gabelservice evtl. ne Option, wobei ich der Stahlfederung doch mehr vertraue als Luft, man wird sehen...

Was das letztliche Gewicht angeht, da hoffe ich natÃ¼rlich, dass ich nahe an die 11kg komme, war oben nur ne vorsichtige SchÃ¤tzung um nicht zu "enttÃ¤uscht" zu sein, aber der Tune/Crest LRS ist eigentlich locker n halbes Kilo (der reine LRs war mit 1320g angegeben) leichter als die Crossmax ST (bei denen noch schwere UST Reifen montiert waren)... ich darf gespannt sein. 

Greets und MFG

JS


----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Juni 2011)

Das wäre sehr günstig. 

Da eine DLR SL Kartusche alleine schon 330,- Euros kostet...


MfG


----------



## gmk (19. Juni 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich muss die lager meines rzOne20 (10/2009) tauschen.
> hab eine günstige quelle für lager (fabrikat SKF) und will nicht um überteuertes geld diese ersatzteilkits bestellen.
> ...



bist du sicher das du die lager tauschen mußt
wieviel km/hm hat das bike am buckel ?
kulanz von cannondale keine möglichkeit
kommt sicher auch auf den händler an


@ reverb am rize:
macht auf jeden fall sinn!


----------



## Danimal (19. Juni 2011)

Zum PBR-Umbau der RLC: Ich habe den Vergleich zu einer Solo Air OPI in einem Flash und ich kann nur sagen, dass da wirklich Welten zwischen liegen. Die RLC ist deutlich sensibler und viel individueller einstellbar (compression damping, burst valve). Wenn es Dir ums Gewicht geht, tausch die Stahlfeder gegen eine Titanfeder.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Jumpstumper (19. Juni 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> Zum PBR-Umbau der RLC: Ich habe den Vergleich zu einer Solo Air OPI in einem Flash und ich kann nur sagen, dass da wirklich Welten zwischen liegen. Die RLC ist deutlich sensibler und viel individueller einstellbar (compression damping, burst valve). Wenn es Dir ums Gewicht geht, tausch die Stahlfeder gegen eine Titanfeder.
> 
> Cheers,
> D



Richtig, genau durch die Setupmöglichkeiten find ich sie interessanter und weniger Defektanfällig ist sie denk ich auch. Die Idee mal auf ne passende Titanfeder zwecks Gewicht zu gehen find ich gut, mal sehen was das bringt und was es kostet.


----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Juni 2011)

Jep, aber für die 140er gibt's keine Titanfeder  und dadurch wiegt sie trotz OPI 40Gr. mehr als die 130er ohne OPI mit Titanfeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (19. Juni 2011)

40g mehr für 1cm mehr Federweg ist schon zu verkraften, oder? Was die Titanfeder angeht... da habe ich irgendwo mal was passendes gefunden. Ich suche mal...


----------



## Jumpstumper (19. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, eben auf 88+ geschaut, nur die 130er MAx hatte eine Titanfeder ODER Stahl, die 140er RLC hat nur noch Stahl.
Gewicht rechnerisch laut 88 HP von RLC auf PBR, beider 140mm: Einsparung von 261g, naja, net übel...


----------



## Jumpstumper (19. Juni 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> 40g mehr für 1cm mehr Federweg ist schon zu verkraften, oder? Was die Titanfeder angeht... da habe ich irgendwo mal was passendes gefunden. Ich suche mal...



Das wäre Prima


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Juni 2011)

Hi !

Nochmal zum Thema LEfty RLC vs. PBR:

Jetzt habe ich beide Kartuschen mit allen zugehörigen Teilen ausgebaut zum Vergleich und es sind sogar über 300 Gr. zu sparen...

FOX RLC 140mm Innenleben: 522Gr. Hardware + 130 Gr. Öl = *650 Gr.*






PBR 2011 Innenleben incl. Ölfüllung:324Gr. + Airplug 9 gr. = *333 Gr.*






*Differenz RLC zu PBR: 317 Gr.*

Werde mal testfahren, und wenn nur di ekleinen "Bumps" nicht so sensibel wie bei der RLC geschluckt werden, wäre ich zufrieden... 

Grüße !!


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Juni 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Nochmal zum Thema LEfty RLC vs. PBR:
> 
> ...



WOW, sauber, Danke dir , das macht das nun doch wieder um einiges interessanter, um 300g, das ist echt viel Holz und wenn der Preis für den Umbau bei 88+ stimmt gar net so teuer.
Beim großen E hab ich nen Shop und nen Vergleich zur RLC und zur PBR gefunden, da war das Gewicht auch 300g Unterschied, hätt ich net gedacht, da ja 88+ da schon mehr Gabeln in den Händen hält... egal auch bei 250g wärs geil, lohnen würd sichs wenns ums Gewicht geht allemal, was die Performance angeht - da wart ich dann mal Doc Jekylls möglichen Gabeltausch ab 

*EDIT: du weißt nicht zufällig*, welche Farbe serienmäßig bei der 140er RLC verbaut wird? ODer für welche Gewichtsbereiche die einzelnen Farben taugen? Die Farben kenn ich nur im Sinne von weich, normal, hart, extrahart oder so ähnlich....


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Juni 2011)

Hi !

Standardmäßig Blau (Mittel), passt bei meinen 75Kg perfekt.

Bike Gr. M: Blau (Mittel)
Bike Gr. L: Hart
Bike Gr. S: Weich

Das sind die Infos, die ich habe.

Die Kartusche ist soeben drin, ist überdämpft, d.h. der Rebound lässt sich nicht so verstellen, daß die Gabel flott genug wiede rhoch kommt im Stand und die Druckstufe ist für meinen Geschmack zu hart im offenen Modus. Werd am WE mal aufmachen, paar Shims in Druck und Zugstufe raus und 2,5er Öl rein. Aber vom Ansprechverhalten iss sie ganz gut, man spürt halt das "stick&slip Verhalten der Luftdichtungen. Aber wenn sie mal in Beweugng ist, Super 

Braucht jemand ein neues RLC 140er Innenleben ? Baue ich auch gerne um, da ich eh noch ne 130er RLC für mich da habe


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Juni 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Standardmäßig Blau (Mittel), passt bei meinen 75Kg perfekt.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

SUPER, danke dir  Schraubergott 

Viel Glück noch beim Setup deines neuen Innenlebens, bzw. viel Zufriedenheit damit!


----------



## Danimal (20. Juni 2011)

Nää, in meinem L ist ne mittlere Feder verbaut, standardmässig. Die harte gibt's meines Wissens nur bei XL.

300g ist natürlich ne Menge... aber bei der Karre reichen mir 10.x kg, damit will ich keine Rennen gewinnen. Dann lieber eine sensible, streßfreie und perfekt einstellbare Lefty.

Hier gibt's die Federn, bei cannondaleexperts.com steht ausserdem, dass blau der Standard ist. http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Spring-Lefty-FOX-RLC-140

Cheers,
D


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Juni 2011)

Auch sehr interessant, die cdexpperts kannte ich noch gar net, THX auch...

@ Danimal:

Dein RZ hat so wie es zu sehen ist 10,x kg? GEIL !! Warum aber ist meins dann "so schwer", kapier ich net. Auch Doc Jekylls RZ ist scheinbar leichter als meins, hmmmmmm..naja, man wird sehen, was letztlich der neue LRS brachte, aber irgendwo müssen dann ja noch Pfunde versteckt sein, die sich mir nicht auftun... bin grad wieder sehr verwirrt!


----------



## Danimal (21. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht geht einfach nur Deine Waage nicht richtig ;-)

Im Leichtbaumodus habe ich am RZ eine KCNC Ti-Pro Lite Sattelstütze mit Speedneedle, ausserdem hinten einen Tune Schnellspanner. Mehr habe ich nicht frisiert, wobei allein die Sattelstützen-Sattel-Kombination 250g gespart hat.

Derzeit fahre ich wieder mit Reverb und dickerem Sattel, dementsprechend schwerer ist die Kiste. Wobei das Attribut "schwer" trotzdem noch nicht zum RZ passt ;-)

Cheers,
D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Juni 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht einfach nur Deine Waage nicht richtig ;-)



Hmm, das glaub ich nicht, da das ne digitale Hängewage von Ultimate beim Händler war und ich das Rd hängend im absoluten Ruhezustand gewogen habe. MAl sehen, was die Waage beim anderen Händler so spricht...
Aber letztlich ist das ne reine Kopfsache, das Teil muss funzen und Spaß machen...!! Merken tu ich 2-300g net, es sei denn am LRS, aber da is Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Aber letztlich ist das ne reine Kopfsache, das Teil muss funzen und Spaß machen...!! Merken tu ich 2-300g net, es sei denn am LRS, aber da is Ende der Fahnenstange.


 

ich glaube das du nicht mal das richtig merkst. bin bei meinem rzOne20 von ~1500g auf einen ~1250g LRS umgestiegen. merken tu ich es aber nicht wirklich!


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Juni 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich glaube das du nicht mal das richtig merkst. bin bei meinem rzOne20 von ~1500g auf einen ~1250g LRS umgestiegen. merken tu ich es aber nicht wirklich!



Möglich, dass hier in besonderer Weise auch die Reifen ne Rolle spielen. Den gleichen LRS mit nem Racereifen und ner AM Pelle und schwupp, ein ach so ganz anderer LRS


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. Juni 2011)

ÜBRIGENS:

*Gehöre auch zu denen, bei denen das RZ einen überbreiten Hinterbau hat, sprich, der weitet sich locker auf 140mm*  Springt regelrecht auf, wenn man den Schnellspanner entspannt und aufdreht
Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass das HR Spiel nach links und rechts hat, das "wackelt" fast schon drin, jedenfalls deutlich spürbar und außerdem machts so ein metallischen KlinkKlonk dazu (hört sich wie Speichen Klimpern an, ist es aber denk ich net). Schnellspanner ist aber echt sehr fest, woran das wohl liegt. Nabe hinten ist ne Tune Kong, kann/muss man da was einstellen, oder wie kann/sollte man da vorgehen? So find ich das wenig Vertrauen erweckend, da bekomm ich Schiss um HR und Lager...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> ÜBRIGENS:
> 
> *Gehöre auch zu denen, bei denen das RZ einen überbreiten Hinterbau hat, sprich, der weitet sich locker auf 140mm*  Springt regelrecht auf, wenn man den Schnellspanner entspannt und aufdreht
> Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass das HR Spiel nach links und rechts hat, das "wackelt" fast schon drin, jedenfalls deutlich spürbar und außerdem machts so ein metallischen KlinkKlonk dazu (hört sich wie Speichen Klimpern an, ist es aber denk ich net). Schnellspanner ist aber echt sehr fest, woran das wohl liegt. Nabe hinten ist ne Tune Kong, kann/muss man da was einstellen, oder wie kann/sollte man da vorgehen? So fid ich das wenig Vertrauen erweckend, da bekomm ich Schiss um HR und Lager...



Bei mir war es mit dem "Spiel" welches ich in der Nabe vermutete ähnlich, es war aber das Lager der Sitzstrebe auf der Antriebsseite. Zum Glück ist Ersatz nicht teuer.


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei mir war es mit dem "Spiel" welches ich in der Nabe vermutete ähnlich, es war aber das Lager der Sitzstrebe auf der Antriebsseite. Zum Glück ist Ersatz nicht teuer.



DANKE!! Wens NUR das wäre, gut. Aber doch auch Kagge, denn das Rad ist wenns hochkommt gerade mal 30km bisher gefahren, werd mal die Lager anschauen/lassen, evtl. muss man die auch nachziehen, aber das lässt mich auch nicht gerade hoffen, wenn jetzt schon ein Lager "fertig" sein sollte. Und das, wob amn eigentlich immer gelesen hat, dass das RZ im Vergleich zum Rize etwas überarbeitet wurde, was die alten Problemchen anging.
Wenn das öfter auftritt, macht das Spiel dem HR und dem Rahmen was, oder ist das zwar suboptimal, aber trotzdem fahrbar ohne Angst ums Bike/um Teile haben zu müssen?

Übrigens: Doc Jekyll hat mir mal berichtet, dass ein CD Händler und Schraubergott meinte, dass es an einer fehlenden Unterlegscheibe (gibts die dort denn?) bei einem Lager liegt, weshalb sich der Hinterbau unten weitet, da er oben von vornherein nicht weit/breit genug ist. Zumindest hat der Händler das Problem bei nem RZ/Rize mal so erfolgreich behoben.


----------



## 321Stefan (22. Juni 2011)

Servus, das Spiel und das Klonk hab ich auch an meinem neuen RZ 140.
Kommt bei mir vom Lager Sitzstrebe unten bremsseitig.
Wenn ich an der Sitzstebe wackle hab ich deutlich Spiel.
Hab auch eine Tune-Kong Nabe verbaut. Siehe meine Fotos.
Das Rad wurde auch so gut wie noch nicht bewegt (Schulter OP - biken dieses Jahr vorbei)

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Übrigens: Doc Jekyll hat mir mal berichtet, dass ein CD Händler und Schraubergott meinte, dass es an einer fehlenden Unterlegscheibe (gibts die dort denn?) bei einem Lager liegt, weshalb sich der Hinterbau unten weitet, da er oben von vornherein nicht weit/breit genug ist. Zumindest hat der Händler das Problem bei nem RZ/Rize mal so erfolgreich behoben.



Schwer vorstellbar, denn wenn man mal die Sitzstreben von der Schwinge löst, springen die auch auseinander. Schwinge und Sitzstreben sind also unabhängig voneinander auf das gleiche (zu breite) Maß gefertigt. Sowas kann man mit keiner Unterlegscheibe korrigieren.
Einzige Abhilfe wäre eine 140mm breite Nabe, und die kenne ich bislang nur von ChrisKing als Tandemausführung.
Nur an der Nabe etwas unterlegen würde ja Ritzelpaket oder Bremsscheibe völlig aus der Flucht bringen.

Zu deinem Klackern: wußte jetzt nicht, daß das Rad (oder nur die Nabe?) nagelneu ist. Dann würde ich das Spiel auch eher in der Nabe suchen als in den Hinterbaulagern. Kenne mich allerdings nicht mit Tune aus, fahre selber eine King und da kann man ja das Spiel entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zu deinem Klackern: wußte jetzt nicht, daß das Rad (oder nur die Nabe?) nagelneu ist. Dann würde ich das Spiel auch eher in der Nabe suchen als in den Hinterbaulagern. Kenne mich allerdings nicht mit Tune aus, fahre selber eine King und da kann man ja das Spiel entsprechend einstellen.




Von Tune hab ich auf R2bike beim LR Konfigurator gesehen, dass es die Tune Kong auch in 142mm gibt?!!! Hmmm...

Zu Rad: Das Rad war nagelneu und ungefahren, hab nur gleich den Serien LRS (Crossmax ST) verkauft und dann kam der neue (Vorführ-LRS) Crest/Tune mit voller Garantie zu mir.
Werd mal nach allerm swchauen lassen, hoffe, dass da nur was zu lcoker ist.

Da aber der andere User (321Stefan) oben auch geschrieben hat, dass er das Spiel bei seinem fast nagelneuen RZ hat, klingt das schon konstruktionsbedingt 
Achja, gute Besserung nach deiner OP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rize-Riders!

Ich liebäugel auch gerade mit einem Rize / RZ. Auf jeden Fall ein one40 und gebraucht, da mir ein neues zu teuer ist. Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr bei 170cm Körpergröße? Gibt es hier vielleicht jemand, der seins loswerden möchte? Viele Grüße.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2011)

Würde M oder sogar ein S nehmen, mußt du mal probesitzen/fahren. Bloß kein L!!


----------



## brösmeli (22. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> ÜBRIGENS:
> 
> *Gehöre auch zu denen, bei denen das RZ einen überbreiten Hinterbau hat, sprich, der weitet sich locker auf 140mm*  Springt regelrecht auf, wenn man den Schnellspanner entspannt und aufdreht
> Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass das HR Spiel nach links und rechts hat, das "wackelt" fast schon drin, jedenfalls deutlich spürbar und außerdem machts so ein metallischen KlinkKlonk dazu (hört sich wie Speichen Klimpern an, ist es aber denk ich net). Schnellspanner ist aber echt sehr fest, woran das wohl liegt. Nabe hinten ist ne Tune Kong, kann/muss man da was einstellen, oder wie kann/sollte man da vorgehen? So find ich das wenig Vertrauen erweckend, da bekomm ich Schiss um HR und Lager...



Überprüf mal die beiden dämpferbefestigungsschrauben. Die müssen fest angezogen sein. 
Die war bei mir lose. Dadurch hatte der ganze hinterbau spiel. Nach dem festziehen (ca. 9 nm) war alles i. O.


----------



## Jumpstumper (22. Juni 2011)

@brösmeli:

Danke, werd da bald mal nach schauen, bin (und andere sicher auch) für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## Steam (22. Juni 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Überprüf mal die beiden dämpferbefestigungsschrauben. Die müssen fest angezogen sein.
> Die war bei mir lose. Dadurch hatte der ganze hinterbau spiel. Nach dem festziehen (ca. 9 nm) war alles i. O.



war bei mir genauso, angezogen und Spiel war weg


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Von Tune hab ich auf R2bike beim LR Konfigurator gesehen, dass es die Tune Kong auch in 142mm gibt?!!! Hmmm...



Ist eine 12mm Steckachse. Fällt also raus.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (23. Juni 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ist eine 12mm Steckachse. Fällt also raus.
> 
> Kuka


Ahsooo, ok, THX


----------



## Jumpstumper (23. Juni 2011)

So, hab jetzt mal die Lager und Verbindungen (insebsondere am Dämpfer) nach euren Tips hin "überprüft", sprich mit Tool auf zu lockeren Sitz hin überprüft. Hab schon mit etwas vorsichtigem Krafteinsatz gedrückt, aber es tat sich absolut nix, daher hab ich gar nicht erst weitergedrückt, nicht, dass ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel (Asche auf mein Haupt!) noch was schrotte.
Das Spiel am HR ist auch nur in Richtung Kassette zu spüren/zu hören (wie von einigen hier auch bestätigt), ansonsten nicht. Gefühltes! Spiel 1-2 mm, und eben mit einem beunruhigendem Knacken und Klonken verbunden , wobei ich nicht orten kann, woher es kommen könnte, dazu brauch ich jemanden der drückt, damit mein Ohr lauschen kann. 
Beim Fahren ist mir das Knacken aber bisher glaub ich nicht aufgefallen. Hab das Rad eben auch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, da ist das Spiel und das Geräusch ebenfalls reproduzierbar.
Und jetzt kommts:
Passend zum Geräusch/zum Spiel ist eine Vibration (oder wie auch immer das nennen sollte) in der LINKEN Kettenstrebe zu spüren, rechts gar nix!

Weiß jetzt auch nicht, werd beim Umbau auf Gripshift das mal anmerken, die sollen mal nachschauen. 

So long, Grüße 

JS


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. Juni 2011)

So, heute hab ich mein Bike wieder abgeholt, nachdem auf XO mit Gripshift umgebaut wurde, dazu auch kurze Acros Schraubgriffe, die Tune Stütze nebst Würger als Klemme.
Das Spiel welches ich hinten habe kommt nach Aussage des Mechanikers von der Tune Nabe, alles andere war fest, die haben alles überprüft.

*Gewicht* (neues Bild reich ich noch nach), wie damals mit Pedalen und fahrbereit, nur eben mit dem eben genannten Änderungen:

für mich sensationelle an der Kernwaage ermittelte *10,64 kg*


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> an der Kernwaage ermittelte *10,64 kg*



das sind ja 5 kg weniger als meins 
war aber sicher auch 5x so teuer


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das sind ja 5 kg weniger als meins
> war aber sicher auch 5x so teuer



Nö, war nur ein echt saumäßiges Schnäppchen...aber als NEUES Komplettrad!
Wenn jetzt die letzten kleinen Problemchen abgeschafft sind heißts: km Fressen!


----------



## gmk (30. Juni 2011)

gebrachte rize rahmen werden zur zeit auf ebay "verschenkt"
verstehe nicht das man es so wertlos "verkauft"


letztens ein blaues (us version) um nicht mal 600â¬ edit: waren 491â¬


----------



## Chris_Tox (30. Juni 2011)

Meinen neuen Rize 130 Carbon aus USA für 1000 USD in ebay Sofort Kauf. Incl. Zoll und Versand ca. 900 Euros  Die Preise für Rize Rahmen warn schon immer so niedrig.

Mfg


----------



## gmk (30. Juni 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Meinen neuen Rize 130 Carbon aus USA für 1000 USD in ebay Sofort Kauf. Incl. Zoll und Versand ca. 900 Euros  Die Preise für Rize Rahmen warn schon immer so niedrig.
> 
> Mfg



130? du meinst das 2008/09 rize (hatte immer >140mm)

also ich hab´ meins um den selben preis verkauft wie ich´s gekauft habe,
und das nach 2 1/2 jahren.
gekauft hab´ ichs in D um fast 900 billiger und
mit besserer kurbel, besserer gabel und besserem vorderen lfr (wert 650) verkauft.
hatte dann ein plus von ~250 

stimmt schon, der rahmen war nie so teuer
rahmensets gab´s ja erst ab 2010 ...


----------



## Chris_Tox (4. Juli 2011)

Hi !


Ja, ich meine das 2009er Rize, welches auch schon 140mm hatte !


Nochmal zum Thema Lefty, fahre wieder meine RLC, die Performance bei kleinen Kieselsteinen wars mir dann doch wert 320Gr. mehr am Bike zu haben 

Daher habe ich eine Lefty MAX Carbon 140 2011er PBR Innenleben zu verkaufen im Markt: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/393299/cat/all


Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## Danimal (5. Juli 2011)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Lefty, fahre wieder meine RLC, die Performance bei kleinen Kieselsteinen wars mir dann doch wert 320Gr. mehr am Bike zu haben



Sehr gute Entscheidung!!! Ansprechverhalten, Einstellbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit... da ist die RLC in allen Punkten ganz weit vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisny (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, ich hab vorhin den neuen Katalog für 2012 gesehen... leider mit PC animierten Bildern zum neuen RZ. Hat da jemand von euch nähere Infos? Thx =) 

Link zum Katalog:

http://www.blogbtt.com/pdf/011_CAN_MOUNTAIN_ES_CE.pdf


----------



## gmk (17. Juli 2011)

chrisny schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab vorhin den neuen Katalog für 2012 gesehen... leider mit PC animierten Bildern zum neuen RZ. Hat da jemand von euch nähere Infos? Thx =)
> 
> Link zum Katalog:
> 
> http://www.blogbtt.com/pdf/011_CAN_MOUNTAIN_ES_CE.pdf



kontaktier mal Papa Midnight
ist cannondalehändler mitarbeiter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8528033&postcount=1603


----------



## didi4651 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich würde mal gerne wissen ob einer von euch am Rize einen Fox Dhx Air 5.0 eingebaut hat oder getestet hat


----------



## gmk (19. Juli 2011)

stellt sich nur die frage: wozu?


----------



## erbchen (19. Juli 2011)

Weil er sich vielleicht feiner einstellen läst??

Der Monarch ist ist zB völlig überdämpft....

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## gmk (19. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Weil er sich vielleicht feiner einstellen läst??
> 
> Der Monarch ist ist zB völlig überdämpft....
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren!



jein
das piggy back bringt im rize wenig, würd´ ich mal sagen
und 200g mehr, ich weiß nicht ...
ich hatte eine rp2 mid tune compression/mid tune rebound und der war ok
nutzte bei 50mm hub ~48mm hub

sinnvoller wäre ein 200/57 (wirkliche 57mm hub!)


----------



## erbchen (19. Juli 2011)

ja, die überlegung hatte ich auch schon mit dem 200/57 Dämpfer.

hat aber bis jetzt an der durchführung gescheitert...

eigentlich wollte ich das Rad längst verkaufen irgendwie schaffe ich es aber nicht mich von dem guten stück zu trennen...

ich habe noch ein canyon nerve am, das hat auch so seine macken....


Gruß Daniel


----------



## didi4651 (19. Juli 2011)

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage:
Ich habe einen FOX RP2 und einen FOX FLOT R bei beiden muss ich einen sehr hohen Druck (15 bar)fahren da ich mit 110 kilo sonst immer auf anschlag fahre.
Den AIR DHX gibt es bei den Amis recht günstig und wäre halt einen versuch wert


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> ja, die überlegung hatte ich auch schon mit dem 200/57 Dämpfer.



Einen 200/57mm RP2 (HV/BV) habe ich gerade im Rize eingebaut aber (durch Urlaub und schlechtes Wetter) bin noch nicht zum Biken/Testen gekommen !

Werde ich aber die Tage nachholen !

Beim Aufsitzen (ohne Druck im Dämpfer) schlägt das Hinterrad an der letzten Zughülse des Umwerfers am Sattelrohr an !!!!

Beim fahren im Hof und starkem Einfedern des Hinterbaus nutze ich bei korrektem SAG schon 48mm des Dämpferhub's !
Klingt vielversprechend !

Ich befürchte aber bei richtiger Fahrweise im Gelände und kleinen Sprüngen ein Anschlagen (und dadurch abruptes Bremsen) des Hinterrades !

Schaun mer mal !

Ich werde berichten !

Grüße Klaus

Einen DHX mit 200/57mm aus meinem Prophet kann ich auch mal testen aber bei dem wird das Anschlagproblem noch größer sein !
Je nach dem wie man die Hauptkammer bzw. den Piggy-Back abstimmt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (19. Juli 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal die Lager und Verbindungen (insebsondere am Dämpfer) nach euren Tips hin "überprüft", sprich mit Tool auf zu lockeren Sitz hin überprüft. Hab schon mit etwas vorsichtigem Krafteinsatz gedrückt, aber es tat sich absolut nix, daher hab ich gar nicht erst weitergedrückt, nicht, dass ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel (Asche auf mein Haupt!) noch was schrotte.
> Das Spiel am HR ist auch nur in Richtung Kassette zu spüren/zu hören (wie von einigen hier auch bestätigt), ansonsten nicht. Gefühltes! Spiel 1-2 mm, und eben mit einem beunruhigendem Knacken und Klonken verbunden , wobei ich nicht orten kann, woher es kommen könnte, dazu brauch ich jemanden der drückt, damit mein Ohr lauschen kann.
> Beim Fahren ist mir das Knacken aber bisher glaub ich nicht aufgefallen. Hab das Rad eben auch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, da ist das Spiel und das Geräusch ebenfalls reproduzierbar.
> Und jetzt kommts:
> ...



Hallo zusammen, ich hab, wenn ich mein rize leicht am Sattel hebe ein leichtes Spiel, leider schon wieder.. und dazu passend ein nervendes quitschen wenn ich die Belastung auf die Pedale erhöhe (nein die Sattelstütze ist es nicht  ). 
Die Buchsen am Dämpfer habe ich vor meinem Allgäutrip getauscht. Jetzt hat die untere, die am Umlenkhebel, schon wieder Spiel.
Gestern Abend hab ich dann alles auseinander geschraubt und ich denke das die beiden Bohrungen des Umlenkhebels nicht mehr ganz rund sind (die Führungsstifte haben leichtes Spiel, oder habt ihr das auch ?) und deswegen die Buchsen gleich wieder den Geist aufgeben.
Habt ihr euren Umlenkhebel schon mal wechseln müssen ? und könnte meine Theorie "ausgeschlagener Umlenkhebel kills Dämpferaufnahme" passen... ich werd noch verrückt.

P.S. was passiert eigentlich wenn die obere Aufnahme mal nicht mehr ...rund ist ...? da ist ja nix mit tauschen.
Gruß Steam


----------



## gmk (19. Juli 2011)

erbchen
die einzige macke bei meinem 2008er rize waren die reduzierhülsen des unten dämpferauges
_mußte ich oft tauschen_




didi4651 schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund meiner Frage:
> Ich habe einen FOX RP2 und einen FOX FLOT R bei beiden muss ich einen sehr hohen Druck (15 bar)fahren da ich mit 110 kilo sonst immer auf anschlag fahre.
> Den AIR DHX gibt es bei den Amis recht günstig und wäre halt einen versuch wert



ist normal, 15bar hatte ich schon bei 95kg (rp2-rize) 
und ich hatte den dhx air 5.0 im blur lt2, dort hatte ich den selben druck in der hauptkammer wie im rp2 des rize

nur bedenke der hinterbau des rize braucht eine kl. luftkammer, weil
der gerne durch den federweg rauscht zumindest wennst mehr als 80kg hast
gibt´s den dhx air überhaupt mit der kl- luftkammer?
denke eigentlich schon


@Big-Uphill-L 
hatte einige zeit einen 200/57 von dtswiss (SSD210L) drin
und da radierte nichts am zuganschlag auf dem sitzrohr
beim dhx air einfach mehr luft ins piggybag (regelt unter anderem die druckstufe) bzw. den durchschlagschutz mehr zu drehen


> ...
> Um den Durchschlagwiderstand zu erhöhen, drehen Sie den Knopf (siehe unten) im Uhrzeigersinn.
> 
> Um den Durchschlagwiderstand zu verringern, drehen Sie den Knopf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
> ...


----------



## gmk (19. Juli 2011)

Steam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab, wenn ich mein rize leicht am Sattel hebe ein leichtes Spiel, leider schon wieder.. und dazu passend ein nervendes quitschen wenn ich die Belastung auf die Pedale erhöhe (nein die Sattelstütze ist es nicht  ).
> Die Buchsen am Dämpfer habe ich vor meinem Allgäutrip getauscht. Jetzt hat die untere, die am Umlenkhebel, schon wieder Spiel.
> Gestern Abend hab ich dann alles auseinander geschraubt und ich denke das die beiden Bohrungen des Umlenkhebels nicht mehr ganz rund sind (die Führungsstifte haben leichtes Spiel, oder habt ihr das auch ?) und deswegen die Buchsen gleich wieder den Geist aufgeben.
> Habt ihr euren Umlenkhebel schon mal wechseln müssen ? und könnte meine Theorie "ausgeschlagener Umlenkhebel kills Dämpferaufnahme" passen... ich werd noch verrückt.
> ...



das problem war bei mir (wie wahrscheinlich auch bei dir) die unteren reduzierhülsen aus alu
mußte die alle ~500km tauschen
kann auch sein das dein umlenkhebel ungenau gefertigt wurde
das gab´s zig seiten vorher einige pics dazu mit toleranzwerten, die anscheinend cannondale nicht einhalten konnte
würde ihn auf kulanz umtauschen bei einem kompetenten händler !

das der umlenkhebel ausgeschlagene bohrungen hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen

wie alt ist dein rize ?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> @Big-Uphill-L
> hatte einige zeit einen 200/57 von dtswiss (SSD210L) drin
> und da radierte nichts am zuganschlag auf dem sitzrohr
> beim dhx air einfach mehr luft ins piggybag (regelt unter anderem die druckstufe) bzw. den durchschlagschutz mehr zu drehen



Hi,

Das mit dem Druck = Durchschlagsschutz im Piggy Back ist mir schon klar ! 

Zum Anschlagen des Reifens am Sattelrohr :

Welchen Reifen bzw. Größe bist du zu dem Zeitpunkt gefahren bzw. fährst du ???
Ich fahre einen Fat Albert in 2,25 !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Steam (19. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> das problem war bei mir (wie wahrscheinlich auch bei dir) die unteren reduzierhülsen aus alu
> mußte die alle ~500km tauschen
> kann auch sein das dein umlenkhebel ungenau gefertigt wurde
> das gab´s zig seiten vorher einige pics dazu mit toleranzwerten, die anscheinend cannondale nicht einhalten konnte
> ...



hi GMK
ja die pics hab ich gesehen und die PDF schon ausgedruckt werde mal nachmessen wie sich das verhält. aber alle 500 km die Dinger wechseln...ich hab dafür 20 Euronen beim Händler gelassen nur fürs Material.. und ich hätte in der Vergangenheit echt glück gehabt das das so gehalten hat ...
mein rize ist jetzt 3  und hat sicher gut Kilometer drauf deswegen bin ich schon bereit zu tauschen und zu wechseln aber die händlerfahrerei nervt ... und ich machs dann doch gerne selbst, also das bike reparieren mein ich ....
lg Steam


----------



## gmk (19. Juli 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das mit dem Druck = Durchschlagsschutz im Piggy Back *ist mir schon klar ! *
> 
> ...



*wußte ich eh*
nur die anderen 

die alten fat albert 2.3



@Steam
ja
war ziemlich mühsam mit den reduzierhülsen
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/KP075/SubProducts/kp075-GRN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi4651 (19. Juli 2011)

Danke an GMK für die "erleuchtung" mit der kleinen Luftkammer da werde ich wohl bei meinen beiden Foxdämpfern bleiben und auf einen günstigen RP23 warten


----------



## Nechei (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe heute bei meinem Händler dieses Bike gesehen : http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/cannondale-rz-rize-one-forty-140-5-2010-p-3759.html

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob man das Bike für 2100 kaufen kann oder ist das kein guter Preis?
Ist das Rize überhaupt oder macht das Bike irgendwelche Probleme...???
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## erbchen (27. Juli 2011)

neu = guter Preis

gebraucht = teuer


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> ...oder macht das Bike irgendwelche Probleme...???



Habe den abgebildeten schwarzen Rahmen und die Beschichtung ist einfach nur Müll. Kannste an den Kanten wo gefräst wurde (Steuersatz, Tretlager) oder wo Schrauben auf den Lack drücken (Dämpferaufnahme) mit den Fingernägeln großflächig abkratzen. 
Mir völlig unverständlich, was die da fabriziert haben, ist wohl kein Haftgrund unterm Lack, bringt ja ein paar Gramm im Prospekt und einen Arbeitsgang weniger 
Mir isses inzwischen egal, soll das doch rattig aussehen, mach ich halt Negativwerbung für CD.
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen ganz ok, die wohl beim Vorgänger häufig aufgetretenen Probleme am Dämpferhebel habe ich nicht, nur die Lager an der Sitzstrebe leiern nach 6000km langsam aus. Ist aber auch kein Thema, kosten in der Bucht pro Stück 0,80 Eu incl. Versand, wenn man gleich 5 oder 10 Stück nimmt.
Wenn du das verlinkte Rad für 2100.- bekommst ist das imho ein ganz guter Preis.


----------



## Nechei (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Das Bike ist neu,bekomme sogar eins aus dem Karton.Gefallen würde mir das Bike ja schon....Aber das der Lack schlecht ist,gefällt mir natürlich nicht...Naja das muss ich mir noch einmal überlegen!

Mfg Christian


----------



## didi4651 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute meinen neuen Fox pr23 bekommen bin mal auf den unterschied gespannt.
Bei dem Ausbau habe ich mir mal meine beiden anderen Fox Dämpfer vorgenommen und habe die Lufthülse vom Flot R mit großer Luftkammer gegen die Luftkammer des RP2 getauscht.
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Lufthülse mit grösseren Durchmesser leichter zum einbauen war als die dünne.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2011)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das die Lufthülse mit grösseren Durchmesser leichter zum einbauen war als die dünne.



Meinst du das aufschrauben der Hülse auf den Dämpfer? Wäre logisch, denn die hat ja mehr Volumen (wenn ich dich richtig verstehe) und das komprimiert sich eben leichter und hat weniger Progression.


----------



## didi4651 (28. Juli 2011)

Ja die Hülse habe ich gemeint.Ich denke das die grössere Lufthülse den Dämpfer etwas harmonischer macht.Da ich die große Lufthülse ja nur auf dem Float R hatte kann ich nicht sovielsagen da ich ja nur mit dem Luftdruck arbeiten konnte.
Wie gesagt habe jetzt den RP23 mit großer Lufthülse drin und werde mal vergleichen


----------



## gmk (28. Juli 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Das Bike ist neu,bekomme sogar eins aus dem Karton.Gefallen würde mir das Bike ja schon....Aber das der Lack schlecht ist,gefällt mir natürlich nicht...Naja das muss ich mir noch einmal überlegen!
> 
> Mfg Christian



war wirklich bei allen schwarzen rahmen so?
mein weißer aus 2008 war top!

2100 find´ ich für ein ausgelaufenes modell noch bissl zu teuer
und für liebhaberpreise ist es zu jung 
ich zahlte damals <2000 fürs 4er rize also ohne lefty aber mit rp2


----------



## 321Stefan (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo, hab ein 2010 RZ140 in schwarz der "Lack" beschichtung ist gut, geht nix ab.
Wenn es ein 2010er ist find ich den Preis für ein neues Bike durchaus ok.
Hat ja mal 3000,- Liste gekostet.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (1. August 2011)

Moin,

1. Kann ich eigentlich eine Tapered Gabel problemlos in mein RZ bauen? 

2. Fährt jemand von euch die XLC Variostütze?

3. Wer hat denn an seinem RZ 140 den Dämpfer getauscht? Wenn ja
zu welchem seid ihr gewechselt?

Gruß Daniel

PS: Ich hab schon länger nicht mehr mit gelesen. Würde mich über Antworten freuen! Danke


----------



## didi4651 (1. August 2011)

Zu 1. Ja kein Problem muss nur der richtige Steuersatz eingebaut werden habe in mein Rize 4 eine 1.5 ZollGabel eingebaut
Zu 2. keine ahnung
Zu 3. Ich habe einen FOX Float R einen Fox RP2 und einen Fox RP23 sind alle 3 super je nach dem was man damit fährt


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. August 2011)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Ja kein Problem muss nur der richtige Steuersatz eingebaut werden habe in mein Rize 4 eine 1.5 ZollGabel eingebaut



Bitte mal ein paar Daten zum Steuersatz mitteilen !!!!!
Link ???
Hersteller ???

Grüße und Danke 

Klaus


----------



## Doc Jekyll (2. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 1. Kann ich eigentlich eine Tapered Gabel problemlos in mein RZ bauen?
> 
> ...



Die Dämpferfrage würde mich auch interessieren. Bislang hab ich die Info, dass die Fox Dämpfer die Waffe der Wahl sind. Welche Tunes sind da dann für ein RZ140 passend? 
Ich hab aktuell auch ein Angebot für einen Monarch 4.2, bislang hab ich einen 3.1 drin. Falls ich bei RS bleibe - ist der 4.2 wirklich besser als der 3.1, oder ist das eine Luftnummer und ich spare mir das Geld besser?
Welchen Tune bräuchte der dann (der wurde ja in einigen RZ140 in Serie auch verbaut)? 

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## gmk (2. August 2011)

der rp23 bis 2010 mid compression/mid rebound
ab dem boostvalve rp23
velocity tune: low - rebound tune: Medium - Boost Valve: 175 

der monarch 4.2 braucht tune b
und der ist besser als der 3.1


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> der rp23 bis 2010 mid compression/mid rebound
> ab dem boostvalve rp23
> velocity tune: low - rebound tune: Medium - Boost Valve: 175
> der monarch 4.2 braucht tune b
> und der ist besser als der 3.1



Ich weiss ja nicht ob es sinnvoll ist Vorschläge für Dämpferabstimmungen 
zu machen da dies sehr stark vom Fahrergewicht und persönlichem  Empfinden abhängig ist !!!

Zum Beispiel kann ich für meine Gewichtsklasse (100kg) keine Zustimmung für 
Compression : Mid oder Velocity : Low geben !

Die Federwegsausnutzung mag damit OK sein aber der SAG in der Plattformstellung ist einfach zu groß !

Für mich war bisher mein RP2 (200/50 mit Compression:High und Rebound:Low) im Rize des Maß aller Dinge !

Ein noch besseres Ergebnis bringt auf jeden Fall ein Dämpfer mit High Volume Kammer !
Aber das wurde alles schon mal durchgekaut !

Ich bekomme die Tage einen RP2 (200/57) mit Compression : High und Rebound : Low 
und Highvolume Kammer den werde ich dann mal testen und berichten !


----------



## gmk (3. August 2011)

sind die normalen vorgaben von cannondale ... 

und natürlich sollte jedem klar sein, das die nicht für jeden fahrer und sein gewicht optimal sind ...

meinst du das ernst


			
				Big-UpHill-L schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... aber der SAG in der Plattformstellung ist einfach zu groß !...
> ...


den sag stellt man bei offenem dämpfer ein !!


			
				=Big-UpHill-L schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...
> Ein noch besseres Ergebnis bringt auf jeden Fall ein Dämpfer mit High Volume Kammer !
> ...


wie kommst du darauf?
high volume kammer bringt gerade beim rize nichts
da rauscht du durch den federweg
wie kommst du auf rebound low?


----------



## didi4651 (3. August 2011)

An Big-Uphill-L
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/kp119
Habe eine FOX FLOAT RL zum Schnäppchenpreis mit 1,5 zoll damit in mein Rize 4 eingebaut


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> sind die normalen vorgaben von cannondale ...
> 
> und natürlich sollte jedem klar sein, das die nicht für jeden fahrer und sein gewicht optimal sind ...
> 
> ...



Logo stellt man den SAG bei offenem Dämpfer ein !!!!! 

Aber ist es nicht Super wenn die eingeschaltete Plattformfunktion nicht nur das Wippen des Fahrwerks 
unterdrückt sondern gleichzeitig auch noch weniger SAG zur Folge hätte ????????
Bei meinem RP2 ist das sowohl im Prophet wie auch im Rize so !
Absolut Genial zum (nicht nur) steil Bergauf fahren wenn der Hinterbau nicht so stark eintaucht !
Da gibst du mir doch recht !
Oder ???

Zur Highvolume-Kammer kann ich nur sagen das selbst in meiner Gewichtsklasse von einem 
"durch den Federweg rauschen" absolut keine Rede sein kann im Gegenteil der Hinterbau funzt endlich so wie er bei einem 140mm Fully auch soll !

War das bei deinem Highvolume-Dämpfer-Test anders ????
Welche Abstimmung hatte dein HV-Dämpfer ??? 

Zum Rebound = Low : Warum sollte die Einstellung höher sein "Low" funzt doch perfekt !?
Rebound = "Medium" hatte ich noch nicht zum testen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (3. August 2011)

ok
dachte schon du stellst den SAG bei eingeschaltetem PP ein 

denke nicht das die XV kammer gut am rize ist:
der hinterbau am rize gibt ja zu beginn viel federweg frei, deshalb wird durch die große luftkammer (linearer als die normale kammer) noch mehr federweg zu beginn freigegeben wird.
dem wirkst du mit mehr druckstufe gegen, ist eine gute idee.
aber ich bezweifle nach wie vor die XV kammer

hatte mit meinen 95kg immer ein ganz gutes gefühl beim rp2 mit
mid compression/mid. rebound (original am rize)
optimal war´s nie (nutze nie mher als ~46-47mm hub)

mein XV rp23 hatte druckstufe&rebound auf medium, aber leider gefiel mir die dämpfung nicht mehr (rauschte durch), dem wirkst du aber, wie schon geschrieben, mit mehr druckstufe entgegen

hatte ´mal (einige zeit) einen dtswiss (SSD210L), der hatte leider zuwenig druckstufe (für mein gewicht), dafür aber 57mm hub
(wirklich nutzbar ~52mm) und ein lockout

aber dämpfereinstellungen sind hald stark subjektiv


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> aber dämpfereinstellungen sind hald stark subjektiv



Genau so sieht es aus !

Also ich stelle den SAG immer (in der offenen Stellung !) auf 25% = 12,5mm ein !!!

Ich kann nicht bestätigen das der XV-RP2 den ich letzte Woche getestet hatte zu Beginn zuviel Federweg frei gegeben hätte !!!!
Ich hatte einen RP2 (200/57) BV XV mit Velocity=Low, Rebound=Mid, BV=225 eingebaut !
Federwegsausnutzung kam mir ziemlich Linear vor und lag bei normaler Allmountain Fahrweise bei ca. 49mm !!!

Die Tage kommt mein neuer "alter" RP2, 200/57, Compression=High, Rebound=Low also bis auf den Hub das gleiche Setup wie mein RP2 mit normaler Kammer !

Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie er funzt !
Obwohl ich mein Rize vorgestern verkauft habe !
Aber es wird von mir für den neuen Besitzer noch etwas umgebaut und steht deshalb noch bei mir !
Den RP2 XV werde ich auf jeden Fall noch testen bevor das Rize mich verlässt !

Ich werde mir ein aktuelles Jekyll 3 zulegen und das mal ein bisschen quälen !
Schaun mer mal !!!


----------



## erbchen (3. August 2011)

hi,

hat einer einen Link für mich in dem beschrieben ist wie ich einen Lefty Reste durchführe?

Danke 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> hat einer einen Link für mich in dem beschrieben ist wie ich einen Lefty Reset durchführe?



Hi Daniel,

Frag mich doch oder ruf an ! 

Bist du sicher das es nötig ist ???
Wie kommst du darauf ???
Egal !

Einfach die Luft komplett ablassen, den Lockouthebel und die Zugstufenschraube demontieren, 
die große Kappe mit einem Shimano Tretlagerschlüssel abschrauben, 
Die Gabel etwas runter drücken damit sich die beiden Halbschalen entnehmen lassen 
und dann geht's los.....

Jetzt die Felge mit beiden Füßen am Boden festhalten und am Lenker solange 
ruckartig nach oben ziehen bis du einen mechanischen Anschlag spürst und hörst !
Alles wieder rückwärts zusammenbauen (bei den Halbschalen auf oben und unten achten) Luft drauf und Spaß haben !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2011)

kappe abschraube,. die beiden halbringe raus, kräftig mit schwung mehrmals ziehen. ringe rein, kappe drauf und fertig.

@ uphill? wieso muss man die luft ablassen, dass hab ich nie verstanden. ich hab es immer ohne gemacht.

bei meiner stahlfederlefty entspann ich ja auch nicht die feder.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kappe abschraube,. die beiden halbringe raus, kräftig mit schwung mehrmals ziehen. ringe rein, kappe drauf und fertig.
> @ uphill? wieso muss man die luft ablassen, dass hab ich nie verstanden. ich hab es immer ohne gemacht.
> bei meiner stahlfederlefty entspann ich ja auch nicht die feder.



Hi,

Stimmt es muss eigentlich auch ohne gehen weil man ja trotzdem den Lenker 
senken kann um Schwung zu holen weil der Deckel und die Halbringe weg sind !
Die Luftkartusche muss ja nicht komprimiert werden um Schwung zu holen !

Also ich korrigiere mich die Luft kann drin bleiben ! 

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich glaube ich höre da jemand kichern und wegrennen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (5. August 2011)

Hallo,

mich beschäfftigt immernoch die Dämpferfrage.

Wer von euch hat 75kg  und fährt welchen Dämpfer?
Der auch am besten den Federweg ausnutzt.

Ich werde mit den Dämpfern noch wahnsinnig.

Mein letzter Test am Hof:

Blau = Low
Rot  = M
(...) = 175 PSI

Wenn ich mich mit voller Wucht reinwerfe schaffe ich 40mm.
Der Rebound scheint okay.
Morgen wird auf nem Trail getestet.


----------



## gmk (6. August 2011)

der standard dämpfer mit den normalen tunes paßt sicher für dein gewicht


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> der standard dämpfer mit den normalen tunes paßt sicher für dein gewicht



Welcher Dämpfer ist das und welche Tunes hat der Original Dämpfer ???

Monarch ???

Den hat er auch aber der funzt genauso wenig !
Max. 40mm Hubausnutzung !
Deshalb habe ich ihm meine Dämpferbatterie zum probieren mitgegeben !

Nicht mal der hier passt für Ihn :
Blau = L
Rot = M
BV = 175

...und den gleichen Dämpfer hattest du doch mit Blau = M vorgeschlagen !

Da sollte doch der Blau = L noch eher funzen was die Hubausnutzung angeht !
Oder ???


----------



## gmk (6. August 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer ist das und welche Tunes hat der Original Dämpfer ???
> 
> Monarch ???
> 
> ...



monarch am rize ist ein graus  vielleicht ist der rt3 besser ...
immer fox rp2/23 !

lies bite nochmal wie er zu 40% hubausnutzung gekommen ist ...

die einstellung paßt zu 90% für 75kg

velocity tune M nur für mehr kilos


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> lies bite nochmal wie er zu 40% hubausnutzung gekommen ist ...



Ich weiss wie er zu den 40% gekommen ist denn es so zu versuchen habe ich ihm empfohlen !

Ich teste das auf dies schnelle auch immer so und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht !
Aber man muss sich schon richtig mit aller Wucht in die Pedalen und leicht nach hinten "werfen" !
Ich habe festgestellt das ich auf meinen Trails mit Drops bis ca. 50cm nicht mehr Federweg nutze als beim Test im Hof !
Folglich gehe ich davon aus das er auf seinen Trails auch nicht (viel) mehr Federweg nutzen wird ! (Evtl. 1-2mm mehr)

Für viel mehr (als solche 40-50cm Drops oder Sprünge) ist ein Allmountain meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gemacht !?
Und dabei sollte der Federweg dann aber auch voll (100%) ausgenutzt werden !
Oder wie seht ihr das ???
Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr mit eurem Rize so treibt !
Aber für mehr hat man ein Enduro mit wenigstens 160mm !

Aber schaun mer mal was er nach der Ausfahrt berichtet !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## erbchen (6. August 2011)

Nach der Ausfahrt:

Blau = L
Rot = M
BV = 175

Ich habe den Sag bei 13- 14mm gehabt.
Ohne Drop habe ich den Dämpfer bis 45mm ausreitzen können.
Finde ich ganz gut im Vergleich zum bis jetzt getesteten.
Rebound ist auch sehr gut im Vergleich zum Monarch mit Tuning B

Ein Bekannter mit knapp 78kg hat das teil bis 49mm gebracht.
Ein ca. 70cm Drop war dabei.

Ich habe mit Rucksack 74kg

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Ohne Drop habe ich den Dämpfer bis 45mm ausreitzen können.



Na das hörst sich ja ganz gut an !!

Wäre ja schön !


----------



## gmk (6. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Nach der Ausfahrt:
> 
> Blau = L
> Rot = M
> ...



na bitte


----------



## pat23 (8. August 2011)

Hi Leute, mal ne allgemeine Frage.
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines RZ 140 5 von 2010.
Die verbaute Lefty Max 140 PBR Ölt leicht am Rebound Verstellknopf.
Ist das normal oder sollte ich an einen Service denken?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal das selbe Problem gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen. Die Lefty ist halt für mich momentan noch Neuland


----------



## erbchen (8. August 2011)

Hi
schalte den lockout ein. 
die Gabel darf sich nicht eindrücken lassen.
wenn doch hat sie öl verloren

Gruss d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. August 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mal ne allgemeine Frage.
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines RZ 140 5 von 2010.
> Die verbaute Lefty Max 140 PBR Ölt leicht am Rebound Verstellknopf.
> Ist das normal oder sollte ich an einen Service denken?



Wie alt ist das Bike incl. Gabel ???

Ich würde das erst mal beim Händler reklamieren !


----------



## pat23 (8. August 2011)

Das mit dem Lockout werd ich morgen mal probieren.

Das Rad ist ein 2010er Modell und hatte beim Kauf knapp 1000km runter.

Hab schon mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt, dort wurde mir gesagt das ein minimaler Austritt von Öl normal wäre, solange es nicht raussifft würde nichts passieren.

Hab mir mal die Beschreibung angeschaut, vielleicht ist auch eine der Dichtungen im oberen Bereich kaputt.

Zur Not geht Sie halt in den Service. Hat jemand ne grobe Hausnummer was sowas kostet?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. August 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Zur Not geht Sie halt in den Service. Hat jemand ne grobe Hausnummer was sowas kostet?



Ich hatte bisher 2 meiner 3 Lefty's im Service !
Hat beide Male ca. 120 Euro gekostet !


----------



## erbchen (9. August 2011)

Fahrrad Kohl.

Da bist du mit 40 dabei + Versand

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. August 2011)

Der Preis gilt aber nur wenn nix defekt ist und nur Dichtungen zu tauschen sind denke ich !?


----------



## erbchen (9. August 2011)

Ja. Aber genau das ist nach Aussage von Kohl zu 99% der Fall.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. August 2011)

Ja das ist mir schon klar !
Ist schon ein Super Preis !!!!!


----------



## erbchen (9. August 2011)

Ich finde ehr, dass dieser Servicepreis normal ist!

Die Preise bei Toxoholics sind ja völlig überzogen... Und die für Ersatzteile erst recht... .


----------



## chrisny (13. August 2011)

Jemand Bedarf an Sitzstreben - Made in USA - in Schwarz mit silberner USA Schrift ? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (13. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, die schiefen Hinterbauten. Braucht man sich nicht wundern, daß die Lager fratze gehen. Ich kenne bislang ja nur, daß die Sitzstreben und auch HR-Aufnahme statt 135mm 140mm breit sind, wenn keine Nabe eingespannt ist. Dein Fall ist dann ein neues Kapitel im Niedergang der CD-Fertigungsqualität...


 

ich glaube,das kann man ruhig mal so sagen 

echt schade drum,wenn man auch mal so im Jekyll-Thread mitliest,scheint ja auch nicht problemfrei zu sein...


----------



## chrisny (13. September 2011)




----------



## Doc Jekyll (15. September 2011)

Hallo,

noch mal eine Frage zu guten Dämpfern für das RZ140 - hat schon mal jemand einen Dämpfer von DT Swiss mit 55mm Hub ausprobiert?
Wieviel Hub verträgt der RZ140 Hinterbau maximal?
Immerhin gibt es Dämpfer mit 200mm und 50mm, 55mm oder 57mm Hub...

Besten Dank schon mal vorab.

Volker


----------



## gmk (17. September 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch mal eine Frage zu guten Dämpfern für das RZ140 - hat schon mal jemand einen Dämpfer von DT Swiss mit 55mm Hub ausprobiert?
> Wieviel Hub verträgt der RZ140 Hinterbau maximal?
> ...


ja
einen mit 57mm
den alten SSD210L
funktionierte ganz gut
hatte aber zuwenig druckstufe...


----------



## Doc Jekyll (17. September 2011)

Danke GMK, 
ich hab einen DTSwiss Carbon Dämpfer mit 55mm im Focus. Der sollte ja dann passen.
Vergleichbare Fox sind viel teurer und besser als mein derzeitiger Monarch 3.1 ist der DT bestimmt. 
Die Druckstufe stört mich nicht so und wenns bergauf wippt, benutze ich den Lockout.
Bei Fox stört mich auch das ganze Gehampel mit Rebound, Compression und Velo... Je mehr man fragt und liest, umso weniger weiß man, was man braucht.
Ich denke, ich versuche einfach mal den DTSwiss.
Welchen hattest Du denn verbaut bei Dir?

Gruß Volker


----------



## gmk (17. September 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Danke GMK,
> ich hab einen DTSwiss Carbon Dämpfer mit 55mm im Focus. Der sollte ja dann passen.
> Vergleichbare Fox sind viel teurer und besser als mein derzeitiger Monarch 3.1 ist der DT bestimmt.
> Die Druckstufe stört mich nicht so und wenns bergauf wippt, benutze ich den Lockout.
> ...


gebrauchte fox mit kl. luftkammer und medium
rebound und compression tune gibts um unter 200
ich hatte den SSD210L drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Jekyll (17. September 2011)

Stimmt, 

da gehen ab und zu Fox Dämpfer für den Kurs weg, aber deren Einstellungen passen oft nicht, die sind gebraucht und aus 2009 oder 2010.

Daher überlege ich zwischen DT Swiss Carbon XR und Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV 2012 hin und her. 
Den RS gibt es in 200mm leider in 2012 nicht mit kleiner Luftkammer. Daher behaupte ich mal, das Rock Shox sich dabei was gedacht hat und der nicht so extrem durch den Federweg rauscht...
Da bekomme ich für den Preis eines gebrauchten Fox Dämpfers einen neuen aus 2012 und schlecht sind die bestimmt nicht.
Für den DT spricht m.E. nach das Ansprechverhalten, da hab ich schon viel von gehört. Mich stört nur der Travel von 55mm, das könnte ggf. knapp werden mit der Kinematik, denn nachgemessen (ohne Dämpfer) gibt mein RZ HInterbau nur 53mm frei...

Egal wie man es macht, alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Gruß Volker


----------



## gmk (17. September 2011)

sollte kein problem sein mit den 55(hub)mm
meiner hatte 57mm und hat nie das sitzrohr berührt trotz fettem 'fat albert 2.35" '
ich bin hald ein fox dämpfer fan, deshalb der voschlag


----------



## crack_MC (18. September 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> da gehen ab und zu Fox Dämpfer für den Kurs weg, aber deren Einstellungen passen oft nicht, die sind gebraucht und aus 2009 oder 2010.
> 
> ...


 
das Rize hat doch quasi durch die Umlenkung des Dämpfers einen "Hardware-Anschlag",da dürfte es doch nicht die Probleme wie z.B. beim Prophet geben,wo der Dämpfer ja direkt angelenkt wird !? Fahre im Prophet übrigens einen DT-HVR 200, hat ein besseres Ansprechverhalten als ein Fox RP 23 (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## brösmeli (18. September 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Danke GMK,
> ich hab einen DTSwiss Carbon Dämpfer mit 55mm im Focus. Der sollte ja dann passen.
> Vergleichbare Fox sind viel teurer und besser als mein derzeitiger Monarch 3.1 ist der DT bestimmt.
> Die Druckstufe stört mich nicht so und wenns bergauf wippt, benutze ich den Lockout.
> ...



Ich würd mal bei cannondale nachfragen ob die dämpferaufnahme für lockoutdämpfer freigegeben ist. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die abrupten schläge schädlich sein könnten.


----------



## reallimk (21. September 2011)

Moin,

weiß einer von euch, ob es die untere Schraube in der Schwinge auch in anderen Farben gibt? in den beiden RZs die in meinem Keller stehen ist die schraube Rot. ich bräuchte ne blaue


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. September 2011)

reallimk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß einer von euch, ob es die untere Schraube in der Schwinge auch in anderen Farben gibt? in den beiden RZs die in meinem Keller stehen ist die schraube Rot. ich bräuchte ne blaue



Hier

 Kuka


----------



## gmk (21. September 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ich würd mal bei cannondale nachfragen ob die dämpferaufnahme für lockoutdämpfer freigegeben ist. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die abrupten schläge schädlich sein könnten.



wie meinst du das?
ist ja bei jedem abgestütztem eingelenker so ...
einziges problem sind die reduzierhülsen (dämpferauge)
die mußte ich oft wechseln ... besonders die unteren


----------



## reallimk (21. September 2011)

Super danke!

Aber bei dem Preis vergeht einem ja das lachen. 54 für nen blauen Bolzen


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. September 2011)

reallimk schrieb:


> Super danke!
> 
> Aber bei dem Preis vergeht einem ja das lachen. 54â¬ fÃ¼r nen blauen Bolzen



Naja, snd ja fÃ¼nf Bolzen, drei Muttern und diverse Spacer 
Aber der Preis ist trozdem heftig, da geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Doc Jekyll (21. September 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ich würd mal bei cannondale nachfragen ob die dämpferaufnahme für lockoutdämpfer freigegeben ist. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die abrupten schläge schädlich sein könnten.



Also - ich habe nun mal die Anfrage bei Cannondale eingekippt und auch direkt eine Antwort bekommen.
Das RZ140 ist für Lockout Dämpfer freigegeben. 
Was den Hub von Dämpfern angeht, geben die ganz klar 51mm (bzw. 50,8mm) an. Alles darüber kann (!) passen, wenn (!) aber was passiert, ist man auf sich allein gestellt.
Ich habe mich jetzt für einen 2012er Rock Shox Monarch RT3 entschieden. Der sollte demnächst eintreffen. Wenn ich den eingebaut haben und etwas damit gefahren bin, melde ich mich wieder und berichte...

Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (25. September 2011)

Hi,

hier der Beweis: Mit 57mm Hub stößt der Reifen an den Rahmen.

Ich habe einen 2,40er Nobby Nic und Rahmenhöhe M






Gruß D


----------



## s´Mattl (25. September 2011)

... das passiert aber auch, wenn der Luftdruck zu niedrig ist. Hatte ich beim RP23 als ich einen "drop" vom Bordstein gemacht habe. Mir reicht der Travel, den der serienmäßige Dämpfer bietet.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. September 2011)

Laut einem User dieses Threads (weis nicht mehr wer ist aber noch nicht so 
lange her) soll das bei einem 2,35'er Albert nicht passieren !


----------



## s´Mattl (25. September 2011)

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Reifenbreite und "Anschmiegen" des Reifens an das Sattelrohr bei Ausnutzen des vollen Hubes verstehe ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## Doc Jekyll (25. September 2011)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> da gehen ab und zu Fox Dämpfer für den Kurs weg, aber deren Einstellungen passen oft nicht, die sind gebraucht und aus 2009 oder 2010.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe nun endlich die Dämpferfrage für mich geklärt.
Nach langem hin- und herüberlegen haben ich einen RS Monarch High Volume 2012 mit "Low-Tune" und 200mm / 51mm eingebaut. 
Fazit einer ersten 30km Runde heute -ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden!
Der Hinterbau ist sensibel, ohne viel zu Wippen und ein Durchsacken konnte ich nicht feststellen. Sicherlich, der Dämpfer nutzt mehr Federweg, als der zuvor verbaute Monarch 3.1 mit "B-Tune", aber der kam nie richtig in Wallung (weswegen ich den ja auch getauscht habe).
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Dämpfer nach ein paar mehr Kilometer verhält, ob es da noch ein Einfahrverhalten gibt...?

Gruß Volker


----------



## gmk (25. September 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier der Beweis: Mit 57mm Hub stößt der Reifen an den Rahmen.
> 
> ...



nur wird der dämpfer nie soweit einfedern und
gerade beim dhx air kannst ja herrlich einstellen das er nicht durchschlägt
hatte auch rahmengröße M (ist  ja egal was für eine rahmengröße)
und einen SSD210L von dtswiss mit 57mm hub
keine probleme


----------



## erbchen (25. September 2011)

Bis ich eine Testfahrt durchführen kann dauerts noch ein paar Tage.

Ich gebe dann das Ergebniss durch.

Gruß D


----------



## gmk (26. September 2011)

am besten eine schutzfolie aufs sitzrohr (im bereich der reifenreibstelle)
dann bleibt zumindest der lack geschohnt
und nicht mit zuviel druck im reifen fahren


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. September 2011)

Ich hab mal noch ein Nachtrag meinerseite zu den krummen Kettenstreben 

Hier mal eine Dokumentaion von den nÃ¶tigen Nacharbeiten um eine gerade IS Aufnahme zu bekommen. 
Mitlerweile verstehe ich dann auch warum Cannondale die Avid's ran baut 
An der oberen Aufnahme mussten knapp 0.9mm mehr abgenommen werden.
Ich hatte die Bremse bis dahin trotz PM nicht ruhig bekommen, da ich sie nie richtig ausrichten konnte.








Dann aber noch eine kleine Bastelarbeit. Die Bionicon KefÃ¼ als Spender genommen.
ErsatzrÃ¶hrchen fÃ¼r 10â¬ und ein kleinen Carbonausleger dazu gefrÃ¤st.

Alles zusammen bringt 9-10g inkl. der Kabelbinder auf die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (30. September 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ich hab mal noch ein Nachtrag meinerseite zu den krummen Kettenstreben
> 
> Hier mal eine Dokumentaion von den nötigen Nacharbeiten um eine gerade IS Aufnahme zu bekommen.
> Mitlerweile verstehe ich dann auch warum Cannondale die Avid's ran baut
> ...



*warum tust du dir das an?*
wird auf garantie von cannondale getauscht!!

kettenführung schaut gut aus 
nicht so wuchtig


----------



## erbchen (30. September 2011)

Hi,

wie erkenne ich denn die zu breiten Streben? Wenn ich den hinteren Reifen einspanne zieht sich der Hinterbau doch erheblich zusammen...
Das klacken beim Sattel anheben habe ich auch wieder... . Lager tauschen oder bei CD reklamieren?

Gruß D


----------



## cassn (17. November 2011)

Moin.

Ich hab mir das Schaltwerk zerlegt.
Schaltauge gebrochen und davor ist der schwarze Teil des Zuges gebrochen und es biegen sich schön die Drähte raus. 

1. Ist dies der eigentliche Zug oder nur ein Schutz? 
Ich konnte auch noch ein dünnen Teil erkennen der mit was hellem, weißem ummantelt ist.

Nun stehe ich vor der Überlegung selber machen oder ab zum Shop?
Service könnte man evt. eh mal machen lassen.

2. Lasst ihr nen Service durchführen oder lieber selber machen?

3. Weiß wer was sowas bei Rockers kostet?

4. Wo kann ich ansonsten die benötigten Teile gut kaufen?  

Noch was zur Lefty:

5. Was für Öl wird dort standartmäßig abgefüllt? Und welche Öle kann ich verwenden? Evt. aus dem Motorradbereich = günstiger?
Meine mal gehört zu haben dass es nicht zu dünn sein darf bzw. dazu dann auch andere Teile erneuert/verändert werden müssen.

Würde gerne ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten erzielen!

Grüße


----------



## rzOne20 (17. November 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie erkenne ich denn die zu breiten Streben? Wenn ich den hinteren Reifen einspanne zieht sich der Hinterbau doch erheblich zusammen...
> Das klacken beim Sattel anheben habe ich auch wieder... . Lager tauschen oder bei CD reklamieren?
> ...


 
das klacken beim sattel anheben kommt bei meinem von ausgeschlagenen dämpferbuchsen. muß ich alle 1.000 km wechseln


----------



## volviq (17. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hab mir das Schaltwerk zerlegt.
> Schaltauge gebrochen und davor ist der schwarze Teil des Zuges gebrochen und es biegen sich schön die Drähte raus.
> ...



Ist wohl der Schutz. neu machen ist sicher nicht falsch, bei mir fahre ich aber auch schon seit 2 Monaten so rum - habs einfach mit Tape wieder zusammengeklebt und hält seitdem, schaltet weiterhin normal. Wird richtig repariert "wenn ich Zeit habe".


cassn schrieb:


> Nun stehe ich vor der Überlegung selber machen oder ab zum Shop?
> Service könnte man evt. eh mal machen lassen.
> 3. Weiß wer was sowas bei Rockers kostet?


Musst du Rockers fragen. Wenn du den "rockers-bikeshop.de"  meinst und reinschaust: weise sie bitte darauf hin, dass ihre Webseite Malware hostet, und sie sie vom Netz nehmen sollten, bis sie sauber ist.. (Stichwort: "curem.net" Iframes)


cassn schrieb:


> 4. Wo kann ich ansonsten die benötigten Teile gut kaufen?


Bei Dr Cannondale den Cannondale Kram (Schaltauge)? Bei Bike Components die Schaltzugaussenhülle + Schaltseil und Schaltwerk? 
Es gibt viele günstige (online) Läden..
Hab gerade http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...NDALE-prophet-gemini-scalpel-jekyll-rize.html entdeckt - ist schon signifikant günstiger, aber ohne die zusätzlichen Schrauben wie sie beim Doktor abgebildet sind.


cassn schrieb:


> Noch was zur Lefty:
> 
> 5. Was für Öl wird dort standartmäßig abgefüllt? Und welche Öle kann ich verwenden? Evt. aus dem Motorradbereich = günstiger?
> Meine mal gehört zu haben dass es nicht zu dünn sein darf bzw. dazu dann auch andere Teile erneuert/verändert werden müssen.
> Würde gerne ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten erzielen!


noch sensibler!?! 

Grüße


----------



## cassn (17. November 2011)

Hi und Danke dir für die Antwort.



volviq schrieb:


> Ist wohl der Schutz. neu machen ist sicher nicht falsch, bei mir fahre ich aber auch schon seit 2 Monaten so rum - habs einfach mit Tape wieder zusammengeklebt und hält seitdem, schaltet weiterhin normal. Wird richtig repariert "wenn ich Zeit habe".


Habe es mir nochmal genauer jetzt angeschaut. Scheint in der Tat nur ein Schutz zu sein. Das Drahtgeflecht ist soweit auch i.O. Werde Isolierban drum wickeln und gut.



volviq schrieb:


> Musst du Rockers fragen. Wenn du den "rockers-bikeshop.de" meinst und reinschaust: weise sie bitte darauf hin, dass ihre Webseite Malware hostet, und sie sie vom Netz nehmen sollten, bis sie sauber ist.. (Stichwort: "curem.net" Iframes)


 
Genau die meine ich. Die Maleware ist mir auch die Tage aufgefallen.



volviq schrieb:


> Bei Dr Cannondale den Cannondale Kram (Schaltauge)? Bei Bike Components die Schaltzugaussenhülle + Schaltseil und Schaltwerk?
> Es gibt viele günstige (online) Läden..
> Hab gerade http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...NDALE-prophet-gemini-scalpel-jekyll-rize.html entdeckt - ist schon signifikant günstiger, aber ohne die zusätzlichen Schrauben wie sie beim Doktor abgebildet sind.
> 
> ...


 
ja, ich hatte eigentlich schon immer das Gefühl, dass mir etwas Sensibilität fehlt, vor allem wenn ich so die Aussagen im Forum lese.
Ist aber bei mir auch Grenzwertig mit meinem Gewicht und bewege mich da wohl genau zwischen 2 Federhärten. Ich habe die vorletzte, meine rote verbaut. Die sollte soweit ich weiß ab 75kg sein, ich wiege aber 68kg ohne allem.

Zum Schaltauge.
Dieses ist auch gar nicht gebrochen. Hat lediglich eine größere Macke abbekommen vom Schaltwerk.

Ich war heute noch im örtlichen Bikeladen. Dieser sagte mir, das es das Teil nicht einzeln gibt und ich ein neues XT-Schaltwerk benötige, wohl so 60,-
Gebrochen ist dieses Teil, was mit der Torxschraube am Schaltwerk montiert ist und von hinten mit einem Sprengring oder ähnlichem gesichert ist, und an das Schaltauge geschraubt wird.

Weiß wer wie das heißt und wo ich es beziehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (20. November 2011)

Kein Rizer mehr hier

Lt. einem anderen Bikeladen gibt es dieses Teil in der Tat nicht. Merkwürdig nur, warum wird es dann verschraubt und nicht aus einem Teil gegossen?
Nun musste ich mir leider ein komplett neues ordern


Noch was:

wie langdarf eigentlich der Teil der Sattelstütze sein, der in den Rahmen eingeschoben wird?
Hintergrund, ich möchte mir eine Variostütze kaufen und frage mich welche Maße diese haben muß.


----------



## Tobi555 (20. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Zum Schaltauge.
> Dieses ist auch gar nicht gebrochen. Hat lediglich eine größere Macke abbekommen vom Schaltwerk.


 
Falls du eines auf Ersatz benötigst, ich hätte da noch eins über
Hier

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## cassn (20. November 2011)

was soll eigentlich die Funtion von einem Schaltauge sein? 

Meine Vermutung lag auf Sollbruchstelle, als Schutz für das Schaltwerk.
Hat bei mir nur nicht funktioniert


----------



## Tobi555 (20. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich die Funtion von einem Schaltauge sein?
> 
> Meine Vermutung lag auf Sollbruchstelle, als Schutz für das Schaltwerk.
> Hat bei mir nur nicht funktioniert


 
Soll vorzugsweise den Rahmenn schützen, dass dieser beim einem Sturz etc. nicht verbogen wird.

Ist auch ein guter Aftermarket von so manchen Hersteller. Sind ja teilweise fast so teuer wie ein Schaltwerk.


----------



## cassn (22. November 2011)

Die beiden Fragen interessieren mich noch brennend:

1. wie lang darf bzw. muß min. der Teil der Sattelstütze sein, der in den Rahmen eingeschoben wird?
Hintergrund, ich möchte mir eine Variostütze kaufen und frage mich welche Maße diese haben muß.

2. Was für Öl wird standartmäßig abgefüllt? Und welche Öle kann ich verwenden? Evt. aus dem Motorradbereich = günstiger?
Meine mal gehört zu haben dass es nicht zu dünn sein darf bzw. dazu dann auch andere Teile erneuert/verändert werden müssen.
Stimmt dies? Oder kann icheinfach 2,5W nehmen?


----------



## zakus (1. Dezember 2011)

Fröhlichen ersten Türchentag 
Ich fahr ja noch ein 4L der ersten Generation aus 2008. Also 130 Federweg. Lefty PBR.


Mal ein paar Fragen meinerseits die mir unterm Nagel brennen:
1. Passt die Shaman Kettenführung plug&play ans Rize? Also die da -> http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-carbon-kettenfuehrung.html
Wenn ja, wie wird die eigentlich montiert?

2. Hat jemand schonmal die 130mm und 140mm gefahren und kann einen Uphill-Vergleich darstellen? Steigt die Front bei dem Mehr an Federweg noch schneller/früher (wenn der Rahmen von der Geo bis heute gleich geblieben ist wirds wohl darauf hinauslaufen?!) oder wird das durch die 140mm am Heck ausgeglichen?

3. Gibts ein "Pimp my Lefty" Programm? Also nicht nur Nadellagertuning sondern irgendwelche anderen Specials (ggf. Umbau auf 140mm)

4. Hat jemand am Hinterrad schonmal von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse umgestellt? Welches System funktioniert? Oder ist der Rahmen gar nicht dafür ausgelegt? Kenn mich mit der Steckachsenthematik noch absolut gar nicht aus.

5. Passt ein 2.35" Fat Albert hinten rein?

6. Die Frage mit der Vario-Sattelstütze interessiert mich auch 


Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Rock on Rizers


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2011)

zakus schrieb:


> 5. Passt ein 2.35" Fat Albert hinten rein?



Habe 2.4er Alberts - passt problemlos. 

Zu den anderen Fragen kann ich nüschd sagen, außer das dieses ewig nachgeplapperte "unfahrbar weil 10mm mehr Federweg an der Gabel" oder "der Rahmen wird dann brechen" ziemlich extremer Bullshit ist.


----------



## erbchen (1. Dezember 2011)

1. kA
2. Ich habe meine Lefty traveln lassen, auf 130 + Stem mit - °
    finde ich persönlich erträglich. vorher ging sie mir echt zu schnell hoch.
    Ein Canyon Nerve AM geht da deutlich besser... . Habs ausgibig      getestet

3. kA andersrum gehts. In einer Bike war mal Jekyll mit 150mm Lefty...
4. kA
5. Habe einen Nobby Nic 2,4er oder 2,35 drauf
6. Ich würde mir ne Kindshock holen. Konnte Reverb und KS 950r
   testen KS hat mich mehr überzeugt.


Gruß Daniel

PS: mein RZ ist wegen dem Hinterbau zum Händler gegangen.
Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt...


----------



## gmk (1. Dezember 2011)

ad 1. 
ja, die geht wird mit dem tretlager geklemmt, einen spacer rechts weg
würde mir aber die bionicon anschauen, vielleicht gleich auf die 2012er warten (die gibt´s bald)

ad 2. geht bis 15% steigung (fox float rl 140mm) geht´s locker, dann mußt hald deine position am rad verändern (arsch weiter vor  )

ad 3. Linearnadellagerservice/-optimierung bei 88+

ad 4. geht nicht auf steckachse umbauen
da es kein umbauset für die ausfallenden gibt

ad 5. ja, auf der originalen xm317, kommt hald immer auch auf die felgenbreite an

ad 6. im freundeskreis haben einige eine reverb, funkioniert problemlos (bzw. entlüftem kann notwendig sein)
gibt´s bei bike-components.de noch um 180 (31.6 / 420mm version)



@ erbchen

was ist das für ein traveln ? auf 140mm ?
seit wann wartest auf den hinterbau ?


----------



## cassn (2. Dezember 2011)

Auf diese Frage



cassn schrieb:


> 1. wie lang darf bzw. muß min. der Teil der Sattelstütze sein, der in den Rahmen eingeschoben wird?
> Hintergrund, ich möchte mir eine Variostütze kaufen und frage mich welche Maße diese haben muß.


 
 und ergänzend



zakus schrieb:


> 6. Die Frage mit der Vario-Sattelstütze interessiert mich auch


 
passt leider nicht diese



erbchen schrieb:


> 6. Ich würde mir ne Kindshock holen. Konnte Reverb und KS 950r
> testen KS hat mich mehr überzeugt.


 
und diese



gmk schrieb:


> ad 6. im freundeskreis haben einige eine reverb, funkioniert problemlos (bzw. entlüftem kann notwendig sein)
> gibt´s bei bike-components.de noch um 180 (31.6 / 420mm version)


 
Antwort

Hat sich bei mir aber erledigt, habe jetzt einfach die 380mm "alte" Variante der Reverb geholt, von der ersten Optik her müsst die Länge passen.

Bleibt mir noch...



> 2. Was für Öl wird standartmäßig abgefüllt? Und welche Öle kann ich verwenden? Evt. aus dem Motorradbereich = günstiger?
> Meine mal gehört zu haben dass es nicht zu dünn sein darf bzw. dazu dann auch andere Teile erneuert/verändert werden müssen.
> Stimmt dies? Oder kann icheinfach 2,5W nehmen


 
diese Frage übrig.

Wobei ich nun aber weiß, dass ein dünneres Öl, nicht mein ürsprüngliches Vorhaben des sensibleren Ansprechens erfüllt! Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (4. Dezember 2011)

sagt mal hat von euch wer eine vario-stütze mit remote-anschluss unterm sattel?

ich hab mir gerade die rockshox reverb montiert. irgendwie gefällt mir das mit dem remotekabel nicht so optimal.

hier mal 2 bilder, einmal ausgefahren und 1x eingefahren.










seht ihr das kabel beim umlenkhebel. das verursacht bei mir ein laues gefühl. da kanns bei der miesen cannondalelackierung nicht lange dauern und der bereich ist "entlackt". und das kabel der reverb wird auch bald durchsein!?

könnt ihr mir das mal zeigen wie ihr die leitung verlegt habt!?


----------



## gmk (4. Dezember 2011)

die reverb leitung würde ich ein paar mal um die sattelstütze "wickeln" und die leitung dann nach vorne bei der oberen dämpferaufnahme unter dem oberrohr einfädeln


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Dezember 2011)

Is zwar nich der passende Hobel , aber wer die Lösung findet darf se kopieren


----------



## CD Jekyll (20. Dezember 2011)

Nach der gestrigen Putzorgie mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Bikes.


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Dezember 2011)

CD Jekyll schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Putzorgie mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Bikes.



Mein zweites sah vor Kurzem auch noch so aus 

Jetzt ist es gerade im Umbau:








 Kuka


----------



## gmk (20. Dezember 2011)

entlacken zieht grarantieverlust mit sich
ich hoffe du bist nicht erstbesitzer

sieht geil aus !!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> entlacken zieht grarantieverlust mit sich
> ich hoffe du bist nicht erstbesitzer
> 
> sieht geil aus !!!




Nein, der dritte.
Die Kettenstrebe ist Heute raus zum eloxieren.

 Kuka


----------



## pat23 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

hat von euch schon mal jemand über ne bionicon c giude v.02
Kettenführung nachgedacht?
Passt die überhaupt ans rz 140?


----------



## gmk (21. Dezember 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat von euch schon mal jemand über ne bionicon c giude v.02
> Kettenführung nachgedacht?
> Passt die überhaupt ans rz 140?



die v2 paßt an jedes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardes (21. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> die v2 paßt an jedes bike



an mein Super V leider nicht


----------



## gmk (21. Dezember 2011)

Sardes schrieb:


> an mein Super V leider nicht



ohne kettenstrebe geht´s hald nicht


----------



## Sardes (22. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ohne kettenstrebe geht´s hald nicht



darum geht es nicht mal, sondern um die aussage, "die v2 paßt an jedes bike"... 

soll ja nicht böse gemeint sein, aber hier lesen auch viele neueinsteiger und unbedarfte mit, die auch andere hinterbaukonstruktionen haben, weswegen man nicht unbedingt immer so vorschnell schreiben sollte "...an jedes..."


----------



## gmk (22. Dezember 2011)

Sardes schrieb:


> darum geht es nicht mal, sondern um die aussage, "die v2 paßt an jedes bike"...
> 
> soll ja nicht böse gemeint sein, aber hier lesen auch viele neueinsteiger und unbedarfte mit, die auch andere hinterbaukonstruktionen haben, weswegen man nicht unbedingt immer so vorschnell schreiben sollte "...an jedes..."



achso
also die v2 paßt an fast jedes bike
am prophet, gemini oder rush geht´s ja auch nicht


----------



## Steam (26. Dezember 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mein zweites sah vor Kurzem auch noch so aus
> 
> Jetzt ist es gerade im Umbau:
> 
> ...



Halt uns mal "Aufbau" mäßig auf dem Laufenden sieht gut aus


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Dezember 2011)

Steam schrieb:


> Halt uns mal "Aufbau" mäßig auf dem Laufenden sieht gut aus



Ja, werd ich versuchen.
Es geht aber frühstens in KW2 weiter...

stay tuned 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (4. Januar 2012)

lol, da hab ich jemanden verwechselt...


----------



## erbchen (6. Januar 2012)

Hi,

könnten die Lefty-Experten mal hier rein schauen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9079560#post9079560

Ich kenn ja nur meine Lefty PBR von 2010.


Ich sage schonmal Danke für die Hilfe.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Januar 2012)

Hier der Aktuelle Stand:

Ich überlege gerade ob ich bei der Lefty den Lack dran lassen soll, oder ob ich sie wie geplant mit Raw machen 
Die Kettenstrebe ist gerade beim Eloxierer.




Der Stand von meinem alten Bike, welche jetzt meine bessere Hälfte bekommt seht ihr hier:
Ein weißer Selle Italia X2 Lady und Griffe komme da auch noch die Tage...




 Kuka


----------



## ming-lee (10. Januar 2012)

Hier nun meine Perle  !

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung aus diesem Forum (  ) ist eigentlich nurnoch der Rahmen und Dämpfer "original"











kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hier der Aktuelle Stand:
> 
> Ich überlege gerade ob ich bei der Lefty den Lack dran lassen soll, oder ob ich sie wie geplant mit Raw machen
> Die Kettenstrebe ist gerade beim Eloxierer.
> ...


 

Lässt du das Teil schwarz eloxieren?
Welche Farbkombi schwebt dir denn am Ende vor?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Januar 2012)

ming-lee schrieb:


> Lässt du das Teil schwarz eloxieren?
> Welche Farbkombi schwebt dir denn am Ende vor?



Sehr schickes Rize 

(ich würde noch die Avid Adapter gegen die original Hope tauschen  )

Genau, die Kettenstrebe wird hier schwarz harteloxiert (Das macht denke ich auch Sinn bei einer Kettenstrebe)

Bei der Gabel bin ich gerade dabei, sie an den Rahmen anzupassen 

Das Farbkonzept wird also Silber (Raw) - Schwarz.





 Kuka


----------



## ming-lee (10. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rize
> 
> (ich würde noch die Avid Adapter gegen die original Hope tauschen  )
> 
> ...


 

Das du bei der Lefty nicht halt machst finde ich schonmal sehr geil!
Auch dein "simple & clear" Farbkonzept wird bestimmt super aussehen 

Bedenken hätte ich nur bei der Kettenstrebe und dem Teil den du original lackiert lässt.
Teile die ich beruflich eloxieren lasse sind oft sehr matt oder aber im besten fall nie wirklich tief glänzend. 
Vielleicht wäre es einen Gedanken wert beide Teile eloxieren zu lassen und den Rest des Rahmens/Lefty "gebürstet" zu lassen bzw. farblos zu eloxieren.
Farbloses Eloxal kann nur schnell ******* aussehen weil  Fingerbdrücke etc. sofort zu sehen sind.
Mit Klarlack kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, könnte ja sein dass es einen gibt der dir den "gebürsteten" Look erhält.

Aber insgesamt, wie gesagt, geiles Konzept!


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Januar 2012)

ming-lee schrieb:


> Das du bei der Lefty nicht halt machst finde ich schonmal sehr geil!
> Auch dein "simple & clear" Farbkonzept wird bestimmt super aussehen
> 
> Bedenken hätte ich nur bei der Kettenstrebe und dem Teil den du original lackiert lässt.
> ...



Achso, also die Kettenstrebe bekommt folgende Behandlung:

- chemische Entlackung
- Glasperlstrahlen
- harteloxieren

die Bremsstrebe (also das wo 'Made in USA' drauf steht) ist ja ein Hybrid aus Carbonstreben mit Aluminium Lagersitzen, die lässt sich also nicht eloxieren.

 Kuka


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Januar 2012)

ich finds voll geil...


----------



## Tsun (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend an die Rize/RZ Fahrer,

Habe jetzt endlich die 92 Seiten durchgelesen und möchte mich ebenfalls zu den Rize/RZ Besitzern gesellen.

Meins ist ein Rahmenset vom RZ 140 Carbon 2(2010) mit der Lefty Fox RLC und RP23 Dämpfer.

Ist eher "All Mountain" aufgebaut:
- Mavic 819 UST Felgen mit DT Comp. Speichen
- Vorne Lefty Nabe, Hinten Hope Pro 2 Nabe
- Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze
- Avid Elixir CR V: 185mm, H: 185mm
- Komponenten aus Sram X.0 und Shimano XT, die zum Rahmensetpreis inbegriffen waren.

PS: Habe erst seit letzten Sommer angefangen mit dem Mountainbiken, bin noch blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## gmk (11. Januar 2012)

*schönes* teil!
_bis auf die barends_
irgendwie geht mir mein (alu)rize ab 
wo hast du das frameset her (?), mich wundert das es das 140mm rize noch zu kaufen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tsun (11. Januar 2012)

Das Rahmenset habe ich von meinem Händler(Pedalerie Frauenfeld/Schweiz), der Vorbesitzer hatte einen Schaden am Rahmen. 
Wurde durch die Garantie von Cannondale ersetzt, jedoch wollte er(Vorbesitzer) das RZ 140 nicht mehr, laut Händler hat er sich wohl an ein Jekyll verguckt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Somit hat mein Händler den Rahmen mit Lefty "zurückgekauft", nun bin ich der neue Besitzer des Rahmen, da ich einige Cannondale-Dealers angefragt habe ob sie noch ein RZ 140 mit Lefty haben.

Schlussendlich hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Alu RZ 140(schwarz) oder den Carbonrahmen, habe ich mich fürs Carbon mit Lefty Fox RLC entschieden mit Sram X.0 und Shimano XT.

Wollte mir noch Avid Elixir 3 für mein Cannondale BBU kaufen, damit ich die Avid Elixir CR auf dem BBU aufs RZ 140 ummontiere lasse.
Jedoch waren die Avid Elixir 3 ausverkauft, somit hat mir mein Händler einfach ein Paar Juicy Ultimate mitgegeben fürs BBU.

Hier in Zürich(Schweiz) steht bei 
http://www.metropolitan-bike.ch/aktuell/sale-velos-bikes-2011
z.B. noch ein RZ 140 in Grösse XL, habe Anfangs noch ein L gesehen, das wurde mittlerweile verkauft.

oder in http://www.tempo-sport.ch/radsport/aktionen.html
gibts wohl noch das schwarze RZ 140 in M


----------



## Jumpstumper (11. Januar 2012)

@ Tsun:

Glückwunsch zum RZ, schönes Ding und kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 
Hätte da mal eine Bitte an dich: könntest du mal am Hr schauen, ob sich die beiden Sitzstreben beim Öffnen und aufdrehen des hinterren Schnellspanners weiter als 2mm auseinanderspreizen? Wäre super von dir!!

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, haste auch ein Gewicht so wies jetzt dasteht?


----------



## Tsun (11. Januar 2012)

@Jumpstumper
Also, beim öffnen des Schnellspanners geht es bei der Aufnahme des HR leicht auseinander, von Auge grob geschätzt sind es 2-3mm insgesamt.
Beim aufdrehen der Schraube am Schnellspanner habe ich fast nichts(~1mm?) bemerkt, das es noch weiter auseinander gehen würde. 

Gewicht liegt bei 12.7 kg mit den SPD-Pedalen beim Händler gewogen, später werden es noch ein paar Gramm mehr sein, da ich die SPD-Pedalen gegen NC-17 Sudpin III auswechsle.

Hoffe dir mit diesen Angaben dienen zukönnen.


----------



## erbchen (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

bei mir ging der Hinterbau beim Radausbau fast 1cm auseinander.
Der Händler sagte weiter, dass rad würde nicht ganz gerade im Rahmen sitzen.

Jetzt steht es seit einem Monat beim Händler.
Der sagte mir, dass sich Cannondale bei der ersten Anfrage ziemlich
umständlich angestellt haben....

Mal schauen wie es aus geht....

Wie lange waren denn die bearbeitungszeiten bei anderen hier?


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Jumpstumper (11. Januar 2012)

Tsun schrieb:


> @Jumpstumper
> Also, beim öffnen des Schnellspanners ...
> Hoffe dir mit diesen Angaben dienen zukönnen.


*
DANKE, das hilft mir schon weiter 
*


erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ging der Hinterbau beim Radausbau fast 1cm auseinander.
> Der Händler sagte weiter, dass rad würde nicht ganz gerade im Rahmen sitzen.
> ...



*Da bin ich mal gespannt. *
Bei mir geht der Hinterbau beim Öffnen des SP hinten schon ganz schön auseinander, dreh ich noch weiter auf, dann kommt noch ganz schön was dazu, ist sicher n halber cm, wenn nicht mehr.
Scheint ein paar mit dieser Tatsache zu geben, mein HR sitzt aber trotzdem sauber mittig, zumindest wie ich das sehe. Wenns net schadet wäre ich beruhigt, aber normal finde ich das nicht (sonst wärs auch net bei dem einen so und bei den anderen so!) und befürchte, dass das auf Dauer auf die Lager und HR Nabe geht...


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2012)

Mein Hinterbau hat auch ohne HR so rund 145mm BReite. Der Nabe macht das herzlich wenig, aber die Lager in der Sitzsztrebe und auch die Streben selbst (eingeklebte Alu-Endstücke) findet das sicherlich nicht so toll auf Dauer.
Komischer Weise sind aber sie Sitzstreben genauso breit wie die ungespannte Schwinge. Man müßte halt einfach eine Tandem-Nabe einbauen, dann passt das Maß wieder, ohne den ganzen Bereich um fast 1cm zusammen zu drücken


----------



## gmk (12. Januar 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ging der Hinterbau beim Radausbau fast 1cm auseinander.
> Der Händler sagte weiter, dass rad würde nicht ganz gerade im Rahmen sitzen.
> ...



was?!! so lange !!! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> *Mein Hinterbau hat auch ohne HR so rund 145mm BReite.* Der Nabe macht das herzlich wenig, aber die Lager in der Sitzsztrebe und auch die Streben selbst (eingeklebte Alu-Endstücke) findet das sicherlich nicht so toll auf Dauer.
> Komischer Weise sind aber sie Sitzstreben genauso breit wie die ungespannte Schwinge. Man müßte halt einfach eine Tandem-Nabe einbauen, dann passt das Maß wieder, ohne den ganzen Bereich um fast 1cm zusammen zu drücken



das ist ja irre! 10mm
gut ist das aber auf dauer nicht(!)


----------



## Steam (13. Januar 2012)

Ja ich finds auch super, freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder  lg Steam


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Januar 2012)

lager dämpferaufname:
bei meinem rz One 20 One aus 2009 ( also erstes Modell ) werden aktuell zum 3 ten mal die Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt.

ist das normal, hatte das schon wer in ähnlicher frequenz?

laufleistung insgesamt ca 2.500 km und 100.000 hm...?


was denken die experten darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich hab generell schlechte Erfahrung mit den zweiteiligen Alubuchsen von Fox gemacht.

Eine Alternative sind die Dreiteiligen von Rock Shox vom Vivid und Monarch. Die schwanken aber schon sehr mit den Toleranzen der Bolzendurchmesser.

Ich hab seit neustem Huber Bushing's drin, mit Igus Gleitlager. Leider noch kein km mit gefahren, aber bei dem vergleichbaren Preis zur RS und Fox sind die einen Versuch wert.

Btw. bei Huber hab ich asymetrische Buchsen bestellt, da die Aufnahmen am Rahmen um 0,3mm Versetzt sind, das ist auch eine wunderbare Möglichkeit 

 Kuka

edit:
Mitlerweile ist die Überarbeitung von meinem Bike auch abgeschloßen 
11,78kg

Die Entlackung von Rahmen und Gabel brachte ~80 g (Rahmen 65 g / Gabel 17 g)


----------



## erbchen (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

mein RZ ist aus der Werkstatt zurück.

Ich habe eine RZ 1 20 Strebe bekommen... .

Wieviel Druck habt ihr in der Lefty und wieviel wiegt ihr?

Ich bin gestern mit 76kg und 5 bar unterwegs gewesen.
War in meinen Augen zuwenig. 


Gruß Daniel

@Kuka: Schickschick!


----------



## Jumpstumper (19. Januar 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein RZ ist aus der Werkstatt zurück.
> 
> Ich habe eine RZ 1 20 Strebe bekommen... .



Wie jetzt, das ist die Lösung? Lösung der Werkstatt oder durch CD? Sind die Streben vom 120er und 140er denn identisch? 
Hmmm, wäre für Aufklärung dankbar... THX


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr in der Max 140 eigendlich 110 psi  = 7,6 bar
Hab jetzt ein Luftkammerreduzierungskit drin und bin bei 95 psi = 6,6 bar

Bei der Max 130 sind ohne Kit 100 psi = 6,9 bar drin.

Achso, bei 73-75kg je nach Kleidung/Ausrüstung.

 Kuka


----------



## gmk (19. Januar 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> lager dämpferaufname:
> bei meinem rz One 20 One aus 2009 ( also erstes Modell ) werden aktuell zum 3 ten mal die Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt.
> 
> ist das normal, hatte das schon wer in ähnlicher frequenz?
> ...



weißt meinst du eingehend mit lager
sind ja "nur" die reduzierhülsen für die dämpferaugen
oder meinst du die gleitlager in den dämpferaugen?
bei meinem rize 4 warens so ~ alle 500-700km zu tauschen
aber nur die von der unteren dämpferaufnahme, also die am umlenkhebel

das problem mit den unteren reduzierhülsen war das einzige problem, das ich beim rize hatte 
hat unter anderem (denke ich) mit den toleranzen (22.6mm) der unteren dämpferaufnahme am umlenhebel zu tun
http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf
seite C9


----------



## erbchen (19. Januar 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, das ist die Lösung? Lösung der Werkstatt oder durch CD? Sind die Streben vom 120er und 140er denn identisch?
> Hmmm, wäre für Aufklärung dankbar... THX



Cannondale hat eine neu Strebe gesendet...

Meines Wissens unterscheiden sich beide Räder in Dämpferlänge und 
Wippe. alles andere müsste gleich sein.

Gruß Daniel

PS: Danke für die Druckangaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (19. Januar 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, das ist die Lösung? Lösung der Werkstatt oder durch CD?* Sind die Streben vom 120er und 140er denn identisch? *Hmmm, wäre für Aufklärung dankbar... THX



zu 99.9% sind die ident

der unterschied zwischen dem rize/rzone40 und dem rzone20 sind grobgesagt(!) der andere umlenkhebel, der andere dämpfer (200/50 vs.
~185/45) und teile des rahmen3ecks



> Alle RZ-Modelle und Rahmengrößen verwenden dieselbe, unten abgebildete Schwingenbaugruppe.


gemeint sind die kettenstreben aber die sitzstreben sind sicher auch gleich
seite C5
http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf



> RZ ONE TWENTY VORDERES ALUMINIUMDREIECK
> Die Leichtmetallversion des RZ One Twenty (oben) wird mithilfe von hydrogeformten 6061-T6 Rohren gefertigt, was zu Rohrprofilen mit
> mehreren Facetten und Formen führt. Das vordere Aluminiumdreieck des RZ One Forty wird mit ovalen Rohren gefertigt und hat ein
> traditionelleres Aussehen. Beide verwenden dasselbe 3D-geschmiedete Sitzrohr und dasselbe Tretlagergehäuse.



seite C7
selber link wie oben


----------



## gmk (19. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin
verdammt schönes rize !! 

ist das eins mit ISCG ´05 aufnahmen ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Januar 2012)

@gmk

Es ist ein normaler BB30 Rahmen mit BSA Adapter.

Den ISCG Rahmen gab es in DE nicht offiziel zu kaufen.

 Kuka


----------



## 321Stefan (19. Januar 2012)

So jetzt muß ich mein "altes" RZ 140 auch mal wieder herzeigen.
Bin glücklich mit dem Bike, es hat aber einen großen Bruder (Scalpel 29) bekommen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## gmk (20. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> @gmk
> 
> Es ist ein normaler BB30 Rahmen mit BSA Adapter.
> 
> ...



echt?
denn hab´ ich noch letztes jahr auf ebay gesehen als komplettbike
und ein österreichischer händler hatte ihn auch


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm ok. Leider finde ich kein explizigen DE Katalog gerade.
In dem US Katalog ist es 2010 als One 40 3Z gelistet.
Es gibt es aber definitiv noch als one 40 X , ob in DE ..  

 Kuka

Edit: einfach mal auf die C-dale Homepage schauen..

Ich hatte da was Kleines verwechselt.

Also ISCG gab es in EU (also auch in DE) mit dem RZ one40 X (mit Firex 2.2 Kurbel).

Ich hatte jetzt die ISCG Aufnahme mit der Ausstattungsvariante Hammerschmidt verwechselt, die gab es nur am ISCG Bike one40 3Z und den USA.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Januar 2012)

, dass bisher beste Rize bzw. RZ 


kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab generell schlechte Erfahrung mit den zweiteiligen Alubuchsen von Fox gemacht.
> 
> Eine Alternative sind die Dreiteiligen von Rock Shox vom Vivid und Monarch. Die schwanken aber schon sehr mit den Toleranzen der Bolzendurchmesser.
> 
> ...



was mir nicht gefällt ist die Kurbel, da würde eine Hollogramm SL besser aussehen, was aber natürlich auch eine kostenfrage ist.


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> , dass bisher beste Rize bzw. RZ
> 
> 
> was mir nicht gefällt ist die Kurbel, da würde eine Hollogramm SL besser aussehen, was aber natürlich auch eine kostenfrage ist.



Vielen Dank.

Als Kurbel war eingendlich eine 970 XTR gedacht, leider wurde di vom Vorbesitzer 'misshandelt':
- Aufnahme linker Kurbelarm hinüber
- Pedalgewinde rechter Kurbelarm defekt

Die RF gab es dann auf Grund des Preises .. ~135 -20 Gutschein bei CRC.

Die Hollogramm ist schon ein Traum, aber ich würde das heulen, wenn ich die an irgendwelche Felsen oder Steigen zerkratze 

 Kuka


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Januar 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein RZ ist aus der Werkstatt zurück.
> 
> ...



OK, THX !



gmk schrieb:


> zu 99.9% sind die ident
> 
> der unterschied zwischen dem rize/rzone40 und dem rzone20 sind grobgesagt(!) der andere umlenkhebel, der andere dämpfer (200/50 vs.
> ~185/45) und teile des rahmen3ecks
> ...



Prima, Danke wieder was gelernt...evtl. findet man mal so nen 120er Rahmen als defekt...


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Februar 2012)

Hab mir ein neuen Laufradsatz gebaut.
Nachdem ich endlich mal eine günstige Kong Nabe bekommen habe, konnte es endlich los gehen 





Das Bike sieht ja an sich genauso aus wie vorher, nur halt mit silbernen Speichen und Nippeln





Gewicht fällt auf 11,42 kg




 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (14. Februar 2012)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## canno-range (24. Februar 2012)

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, mein Rize etwas marathontauglicher zu machen und stelle mir vor, die Wippe und den Dämpfer gegen die Teile vom RZ 120 zu tauschen und eine 110er Lefty DLR einzubauen. Allerdings konnte mein Händler mir nicht sagen, ob der Umbau von Wippe und Dämpfer mit dem Rahmendreieck des Rize harmoniert. Von den Anschlüssen her passt natürlich alles zusammen, aber nach den Geometrietabellen unterscheiden sich RZ 120 und Rize/140 in erster Linie durch unterschiedlich steile Sitzwinkel. 

Da die 184,1 mm Dämpfer nur schlecht und relativ teuer zu bekommen sind, möchte ich vor dem Umbau sicher gehen, dass das auch funktioniert und ich keine unangenehme Überraschung erlebe.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Februar 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> Da die 184,1 mm Dämpfer nur schlecht und relativ teuer zu bekommen sind,
> möchte ich vor dem Umbau sicher gehen, dass das auch funktioniert und ich keine unangenehme Überraschung erlebe.



.....hääääääääähhhh 184,1mm Dämpfer ??????????

Im Leben gibt's den Dämpfer net !

Ich glaube mal (hier ???) gelesen zu haben das ein Rize 120 auch einen 
Dämpfer mit 200mm EL aber etwas weniger Hub (51mm statt 55,8mm) hat !?
Aber evtl. hat das Rize 120 auch einen 190mm Dämpfer mit weniger Hub so 
wie das Prophet SL mit 120mm FW damals !?

Aber ich irre mich evtl. auch !?


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Februar 2012)

Das Rize und RZ140 haben einen 200x50mm DÃ¤mpfer
Das RZ 120 (anscheinend) einen 184 o.a. 185 x 45mm (7.25" x 1.75" = 184,15mm x 44,45mm)

Ab und Zu findet man ein auf ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Shox-Flo...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43ad881533
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=fox+7.25+x+1.75


Gibt es auch als 2012 Modell:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29361?xtor=AL-8

den Umlenkhebel [ KP113/STD ]gibt es auch fÃ¼r ~55â¬ in Netz
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-R...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item336d9870db


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Februar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das Rize und RZ140 haben einen 200x50mm Dämpfer
> Das RZ 120 (anscheinend) einen 185x45mm



...aua das wusste ich nicht ! 

Danke für's Aufklären !


----------



## gmk (24. Februar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das Rize und RZ140 haben einen 200x50mm Dämpfer
> Das RZ 120 (anscheinend) einen 184 o.a. 185 x 45mm (7.25" x 1.75" = 184,15mm x 44,45mm)
> 
> Ab und Zu findet man ein auf ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt
> ...




den  rz120-umlenkhebel sollte es aber auch bei dr.cannondale geben (auf der homepage habe ich ihn nciht gefunden)

_canno-range_ 
wieso willst du das rize so kastrieren?
nur um marathontauglicher zu werden?


----------



## canno-range (26. Februar 2012)

Ich liebäugele mit einem Jekyll für die gröberen Touren und von meinem Scalpel möchte ich mich trennen. Das kastriete Rize soll dann für die schnelleren Ausfahrten herhalten. Das müsste meine Bedürfnisse eigentlich gut treffen, denke ich.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Hier mal was ganz kurioses (nicht gerade) zum schmunzeln :







Das komplette CD-Rize wird gerade für 899 Euro gebraucht von einem bekannten CD Händler angeboten ! 

EBAY-Angebot des Händlers

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist unter der Schraube schon der Ring weggerostet !
Die ganze Dämpferaufnahme "blüht" schon und "quillt" auf !
Das ist doch rechtlich absolut fahrlässig.........

Sowas verkauft man als Händler doch nicht mehr ! 
Erst Rahmentausch bei CD und dann das Bike verkauft !
Das dürfte doch für einen CD-Händler kein Problem sein !?

.........unglaublich finde ich !?


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Februar 2012)

Holy schit Also dem sollte man den Laden dicht machen !!Sowas is ja schon mehr als dreist

Und dann der Spruch da drauf:
 Technisch wird das Bike vor dem Versand einer Inspektion in unserer 
Meisterwerkstatt unterzogen. Hierbei werden alle Verschleißteile 
    kontrolliert und sollte sich etwas unterhalb der Verschleißgrenze 
    befinden natürlich auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vsy (29. Februar 2012)

das Bild der Dämpferaufnahme ist ja echt zum Gruseln... buaaa. 

Der Rahmen ist schlicht und einfach ein Totalschaden, den noch nicht mal eine Privatperson so verkaufen sollte - ein Händler schon mal gar nicht. Schlimme Sache!

gruss
volker


----------



## Steam (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hab am letzten WE den Bionicon c-Guide V2.0 am Rize montiert funzt Prima  ist schon fast erschreckend ruhig die Kette
lg Steam


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Februar 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab am letzten WE den Bionicon c-Guide V2.0 am Rize montiert funzt Prima  ist schon fast erschreckend ruhig die Kette
> lg Steam



Ich habe Sie letztens auch bestellt aber noch nicht montiert !

Ich glaube die ist hier : C-Guide V2.0 bei www.finest-bikes.de 
mit am günstigsten und vor allem Versandkostenfrei !!!!???

Grüße Big-L


----------



## Der Meeester (1. März 2012)

Moin, ich bin darauf und dran mir einen LRS in Größe 650B in mein Cannondale RZ 120 einbauen zu wollen. Hat das schoneinmal jemand probiert? Passt das Rad hinten rein? Rahmengröß ist Large. (Modell 2010). Freu mich auf qualifizierte Beiträge!

Grüße
Der Meeester


----------



## Steam (1. März 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich habe Sie letztens auch bestellt aber noch nicht montiert !
> 
> Ich glaube die ist hier : C-Guide V2.0 bei www.finest-bikes.de
> mit am günstigsten und vor allem Versandkostenfrei !!!!???
> ...



Ich hab das Teil bei Radsport Erdmann erstanden, sonst war die schwarze Variante zu dem Zeitpunkt nirgends zu bekommen. 
lg


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2012)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin darauf und dran mir einen LRS in Größe 650B in mein Cannondale RZ 120 einbauen zu wollen. Hat das schoneinmal jemand probiert? Passt das Rad hinten rein? Rahmengröß ist Large. (Modell 2010). Freu mich auf qualifizierte Beiträge!
> 
> Grüße
> Der Meeester



Bei ~675mm Reifendurchmesser ist an der Schwinge langsam Feierabend.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clueone (4. März 2012)

Hi,
ich lese schon länger in diesem Thread mit und habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage, bei der ich mir Hilfe von den Cannondale Rize/RZ Spezialisten hier im Forum erhoffe:

Ich fahre ein 2011er RZ 120 1 (Version mit Lefty) in Größe L. Bei der Probefahrt vor dem Kauf hatte mir die recht sportliche Sitzposition eigentlich spontan gut gefallen. In der Praxis merke ich jetzt aber, dass mir sowohl in Sachen "Sitzkomfort" als auch im Hinblick auf etwas technischere Passagen eine etwas aufrechteren Sitzposition besser gefallen würde. Den Sattel habe ich deshalb schon so weit wie möglich in Richtung Lenker verstellt, allerdings ohne ausreichenden Effekt. 
Logische Konsequenz (?) wäre also ein kürzerer und evtl. steilerer Vorbau. Nun ist an meinem Bike ja der OPI Vorbau montiert und so wie ich es als absoluter Laie sehe, muss ich - wenn ich keinen größeren Aufwand betreiben will - auf die angebotenen Cannondale Vorbauten zurückgreifen. Leider konnte ich diesbezüglich keinerlei Informationen darüber finden, welcher Vorbau (Länge, Neigung) an meinem Bike aktuell überhaupt verbaut ist. Ich habe deshalb versucht nachzumessen und meine nun zu Wissen, dass der Vorbau ca. 100-110 mm lang ist. Um einen merklichen Effekt zu erzielen, wäre also vermutlich ein Vorbau mit 70-80 mm Länge perfekt. Der kürzeste OPI Vorbau, den ich finden kann, hat allerdings immer noch 90 mm (siehe hier).

Ich frage mich also:
1. Wie bzw. wo kann ich herausfinden, welcher Vorbau an meinem aktuellen Bike genau verbaut ist (das mit dem selbst Messen erscheint mir nicht allzu präzise).
2. Lohnt es sich, in einen neuen Vorbau zu investieren, der nur ca. 1-2cm kürzer ist als der Jetzige ("merkt man das?").
3. Gibt es die OPI Vorbauten auch in kürzeren Versionen (<90 mm) und wenn nein, welche bezahlbaren Alternativen gäbe es?

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## C17H21NO4 (4. März 2012)

ich denke da macht es die Summe.
Sitz nach vorne, bissel was mit dem Vorbau raus holen und dann noch nen anderer Lenker und hoffen, dass es passt.

2011 Rize mit Lefty wäre dann son OPI Vorbau, den gibts mit 90mm.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. März 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Den Sattel habe ich deshalb schon so weit wie möglich in Richtung Lenker verstellt, allerdings ohne ausreichenden Effekt.
> Ich habe deshalb versucht nachzumessen und meine nun zu Wissen, dass der Vorbau ca. 100-110 mm lang ist.
> Ich frage mich also:
> 1. Wie bzw. wo kann ich herausfinden, welcher Vorbau an meinem aktuellen Bike genau verbaut ist (das mit dem selbst Messen erscheint mir nicht allzu präzise).
> ...



1. Den Sattel soweit wie möglich nach vorne zu stellen ist absoluter Blödsinn weil dann deinen Knieposition über dem Tratlager 
nicht mehr stimmt und du dir somit *nur* zu Knieschmerzen und dauerhaften Knieproblemen verhilfst !!!

Ich hoffe du weisst wie man die richtige Sattelposition findet !?

2. Einen kürzeren Vorbau als 90mm würde ich auf einem Bike wie dem Rize nicht fahren 
(deshalb gibt es den auch nicht als OPI) auch weil es absolut Schei..... aussieht.
Selbst ein größer Winkel (ca. 20°) würde dir zwar helfen sieht aber auch Sch...... aus ! 
Aber der Zweck heiligt manchmal die Mittel !
Ich fahre auf meinem Prophet auch einen 9020318 (90mm/20°/31,8'er Lenkerdurchmesser) weil ich mit meinen 1,98m 
sonst eine Sattel zu Lenkerüberhöhung von über 20cm hätte die nicht mehr angenehm zu fahren ist !
Schon gar nicht steil und technisch bergab !

3. Ist bei dir ein Rizer-Lenker montiert ???

Die Abmessungen deines Vorbaus müssten als Zahlenkombi irgendwo am Vorbau zu finden sein !
Wahrscheinlich innerhalb der Lenkerklemmung !

Hoffe geholfen zu haben !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## gmk (4. März 2012)

zu punkt 1 stimme ich zu
zu punkt 2 nicht
ich hatte einen 55mm oben (edit: kein lefty!) und war optimal für mich
war bezogen auf:


> 2. Einen kürzeren Vorbau als 90mm würde ich auf einem Bike wie dem Rize nicht fahren


es war aber auch das longtravel-rzone20


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. März 2012)

Problem bei der Lefty ist, dass es mit OPI und den  SI Vorbauten nicht kürzer als 90mm geht.

Mit Umbau auf 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und entsprechen kurzen Vorbau geht es theoretisch.
Praktisch kann es zur Kollision zwischen Lenker und Lefty kommen (oben an der Kappe). 
Da kommst es auf den Lenker an, ab wann die Kröpfung einsetzt.

Gerade bei technischen Gelände würde ich eine Vario Sattelstütze empfehlen. In Kombination mit dem 90mm SI/ SI-OPI Vorbau.

 Kuka


----------



## gmk (4. März 2012)

sorry
hatte keine lefty
dachte weniger als 90mm sind schon möglich auch ohne +20° vorbau


----------



## canno-range (8. März 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich lese schon länger in diesem Thread mit und habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage, bei der ich mir Hilfe von den Cannondale Rize/RZ Spezialisten hier im Forum erhoffe:
> 
> Ich fahre ein 2011er RZ 120 1 (Version mit Lefty) in Größe L. Bei der Probefahrt vor dem Kauf hatte mir die recht sportliche Sitzposition eigentlich spontan gut gefallen. In der Praxis merke ich jetzt aber, dass mir sowohl in Sachen "Sitzkomfort" als auch im Hinblick auf etwas technischere Passagen eine etwas aufrechteren Sitzposition besser gefallen würde. Den Sattel habe ich deshalb schon so weit wie möglich in Richtung Lenker verstellt, allerdings ohne ausreichenden Effekt.
> ...



Zu deiner Frage 3: Du könntest anstelle des OPI-Vorbaus auch ein verlängertes Lefty Steuerrohr und einen normalen Headshock Vorbau verwenden. Die Vorbauten gibt es auch in 60 und 80 mm Länge. Das Steuerrohr gibt es auch in Standardlänge, wenn die 50 mm höher nicht gebraucht werden, was dann optisch natürlich schon deutlich schöner wäre.


----------



## clueone (8. März 2012)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreichen Antworten. Ich hatte bereits befürchtet, dass ich ohne größere Modifikationen (Stichwort 1 1/8 Steuerrohr) nicht unter die 90 mm komme. Ich werde am Wochenende mal in mich gehen - evtl. bringt ja ein Wechsel auf den 90 mm Vorbau in Kombination mit einem Lenker mit stärkerem rize (im Moment ist noch der Original-Lenker drauf) bereits die erwünschte Verbesserung.



> Gerade bei technischen Gelände würde ich eine Vario Sattelstütze empfehlen.


Ist in Planung .

Weiß zufällig jemand wie man - ohne den Vorbau erst zu demontieren - eine definitive Aussage über die standardmäßig verbaute Länge des Vorbaus erhalten kann? Zur Erinnerung: Es geht um ein 2011er RZ 120 one in L.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. März 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wie man - ohne den Vorbau erst zu demontieren - eine definitive Aussage über die standardmäßig verbaute Länge des Vorbaus erhalten kann? Zur Erinnerung: Es geht um ein 2011er RZ 120 one in L.



Wie bereits von mir geschrieben steht die Angabe mit Sicherheit innerhalb der Lenkerklemmung !!!

Also einfach mal den Lenker vom Vorbau trennen und nachschauen !!

Bei Interesse : Ich habe noch ein nagelneues "langes" (50mm länger) Steuerrohr für Fatty und Lefty !
Damit kommst du bis zu 50mm höher und brauchst keinen neuen Vorbau mit höherem Winkel !!!
Sieht auch besser aus !
Bei interesse einfach ne PM !


----------



## s´Mattl (11. März 2012)

... seit dem Umbau auf Lefty Ende Mai letzten Jahres habe ich mein Rize knapp 3700 km gefahren. Ein neuer Antrieb war also fällig. Kurioserweise ist es - ähnlich wie bei dem EDV-Peripheriegerät "Drucker", bei dem man besser gleich einen neuen Drucker kauft, wenn die Tinte alle ist - auch beim Antrieb so, dass man eine komplette Kurbel inkl. Achse und Kettenblätter kauft, weil es a) günstiger ist und b) die Blätter mit ihren Auftieghilfen optimal zueinander positioniert sind. Ich habe mich - aufgrund der bewährten Standhaftigkeit - für eine "schnöde" Deore Kurbel samt Lager und Blättern entschieden, die jetzt HG93 und XT-Ritzel mit Drehmoment versorgt. Qualitativ auf alle Fälle besser als die vorher montierte Truvativ GXP 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2012)

fahre die deore schon länger, imho sieger in bezug auf preis-funktion-haltbarkeit. dazu 3 deore ketten im wechsel und dann hält die sache auch 11.000km


----------



## s´Mattl (11. März 2012)

die truvativkurbel mit ihren serienblättern war seit auslieferung im august 2008 drauf. von der laufleistung waren die dann auch ganz ordentlich. 
die gxp 1 kurbel und das truvativ lager werde ich reinigen und dann in der e-bucht vertickern.


----------



## gmk (11. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> fahre die deore schon länger, imho sieger in bezug auf preis-funktion-haltbarkeit. dazu 3 deore ketten im wechsel und dann hält die sache auch 11.000km




11000 ?! 
nette signatur


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> 11000 ?!



Alle 500-700km die nächste der 3 Ketten drauf, dadurch verteilt sich der Verschleiß von KB und Kassette und damit kommen dann solche Laufleistungen zustande.




gmk schrieb:


> nette signatur



Jou, hat auch schon 10 Jahre aufm Buckel, aber wird demnächst dezent abgeändert, wenn der neue Untersatz zusammen gebastelt ist...


----------



## gmk (11. März 2012)

das es soviel bringt wußte ich nicht - nochmal 
der "trick" ist ja nicht neu
ich tausche hald öfter, in summe sicher viel öfter 
vielleicht kauf´ ich auch ´mal 3 ketten, dank´ kettenschloß kein problem ...

hoffe meins aus Bedford / Oldenzaal / wohl eher ... in Taiwan kommt auch bald 
warte seit gut 6 monaten
bestellt im juli


----------



## s´Mattl (14. März 2012)

... endlich wieder -wetter zum biken . schön, wenn man den arbeitsweg mit dem bike zurücklegen kann und an diversen baggerseen vorbeifährt. der frühling kann kommen 

ich will keine motzerei über meine ergon-griffe mit barends hören, ich bin über dreißig und habe manchmal komfortbedürfnisse.


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2012)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> ich will keine motzerei über meine ergon-griffe mit barends hören, ich bin über dreißig und habe manchmal komfortbedürfnisse.



Mit dreißig hatte ich auch noch Lenkerhörnchen. Ab 40 waren sie dann wieder weg


----------



## 321Stefan (14. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit dreißig hatte ich auch noch Lenkerhörnchen. Ab 40 waren sie dann wieder weg



Ich hab sie mit 50 wieder drann
grüße stefan


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. März 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mit 50 wieder drann
> grüße stefan


Gesellt sich ab 60 dann nochn 3 tes Laufrad dabei?   Oder machen wa es dann mitte Fähnchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (15. März 2012)

Das ist die Ide: Fähnchen werde ich mir gleich morgen an´s Rad schrauben

Dann bin ich leichter im Wald zu finden.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. März 2012)

endlich sind die -wahrscheinlich unauffälligsten- Decals angekommen.




Gefertigt vom User Schneidwerk .. aber der Mann hat gut zu tun. Ist also nichts für Ungeduldige.

 Kuka


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2012)

Das ist jetzt Folie oder was? 

Cool und haltbarer wäre es, ein Schablone aus Metallfolie zu lasern, dann auf dem Rahmen befestigen und durchbürsten. Danach Schablone wieder runter und man hat den Schriftzug permanent im Alu.

PS:
nett, "made in berlin"


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt Folie oder was?


Ja, genau.


Enrgy schrieb:


> Cool und haltbarer wäre es, ein Schablone aus Metallfolie zu lasern, dann auf dem Rahmen befestigen und durchbürsten. Danach Schablone wieder runter und man hat den Schriftzug permanent im Alu.


Joa, wäre wahrscheinlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber der Rahmen ist ja schon gebürstet. Und der Aufwand dafür ...


Enrgy schrieb:


> PS:
> nett, "made in berlin"


 joa, Danke.

 Kuka


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab an meinem RZ 120 das Problem, dass der XT-Umwerfer auf dem kleinen Blatt am Schwingenlager anliegt und sich nicht weit genug nach innen stellen lässt. Dadurch schleift die Kette ständig nervig. Schon mal jemand anderes dieses Problem gehabt?


----------



## rzOne20 (17. März 2012)

wir hatten das bei 2 von 3 rz 120!
distanz bei der kurbel rechts einbauen hilft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wir hatten das bei 2 von 3 rz 120!
> distanz bei der kurbel rechts einbauen hilft....



wie baue ich da Distanz ein?


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2012)

Sind doch Distanzringe bei den Lagern dabei. Schei$$ auf die Kettenlinie!


----------



## rzOne20 (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wie baue ich da Distanz ein?



kurbel ausbauen und den distanzring der vermutlich zwischen tretlager und linkem kurbel/tretlagergehäuse rausnehmen. diesen dann rechts einbauen!


----------



## wilson (8. April 2012)

Bin hier whs. richtig mit meiner Frage. Dämpferlänge des RZ one twenty beträgt (gemessen und laut Handbuch) 184 mm. Ich möchte den Fox durch einen DT Swiss ersetzen, finde aber dieses Mass nicht im Handel, sondern nur 190mm (gilt ebenfalls für andere Hersteller). Kann ich den 190er verbauen oder handelt es sich um eine Spezialanfertigung für CD?. Danke bestens.


----------



## canno-range (9. April 2012)

Der 184er ist eine "Sonderlänge", die es sonst eigentlich nicht gibt. Es gibt aber z.B. von RockShox Dämpfer in dieser Länge. Die sind sogfar relativ günstig. 

Kann vielleicht mal jemand messen, wie lang die Sitzstreben vom RZ 120 sind? Das Maß von Mitte Schraube an der Wippe zu Mitte Schraube an der Kettenstrebe. 

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## wilson (9. April 2012)

Ich messe genau 41cm


----------



## canno-range (9. April 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gmk (10. April 2012)

wilson schrieb:


> Bin hier whs. richtig mit meiner Frage. Dämpferlänge des RZ one twenty beträgt (gemessen und laut Handbuch) 184 mm. Ich möchte den Fox durch einen DT Swiss ersetzen, finde aber dieses Mass nicht im Handel, sondern nur 190mm (gilt ebenfalls für andere Hersteller). Kann ich den 190er verbauen oder handelt es sich um eine Spezialanfertigung für CD?. Danke bestens.



warum nur willst du einen fox gegen einen dtswiss ersetzen??


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. April 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> warum nur willst du einen fox gegen einen dtswiss ersetzen??



Das Frage ich mich auch gerade !

Ich hatte einen DT-Swiss Dämpfer im 130mm Rize und der hat nicht so toll funktioniert !
Federwegsausnutzung (max. 4 von 5cm Hub) voll fürn Ar........ !
Aber das Thema hatte wir ja schon vor längerem durch......

Die Blockierung hat mich auch eher genervt als sie Vorteile gebracht hat !
Es geht doch nix über einen Plattformdämpfer finde ich !


----------



## Steam (30. April 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich muss seit kurzem alleine Fahren da mein Rize Geräusch mach ohne Ende. Es knarzt bergauf bergab im Sattel ausm Sattel...ich werde noch verrückt...! die üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich schon kontrolliert. Sattelstütze, Sattel, Dämpferbuchsen und Befestigung, Wippe (kein Spiel), da das Knarzen auch bergab Auftritt schließe ich den Antriebsstrang eigentlich aus... hat von euch noch jemand eine Idee wo ich mal genauer hinschauen sollte... ?? Alleine fahren ist ja mal ganz ok aber auf Dauer  
in freudiger Erregung einer hilfreichen Antwort, Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. April 2012)

Hast du eine BB30-Adapterhülse im Tretlagergehäuse oder eine BB30-Kurbel incl. Lager?
Bei mir war die BB30-Hülse nicht eingeklebt sondern nur mit Fett eingesetzt und das
hat auch bei jedem festen Tritt geknarzt wie Sau!
Das hatten aber glaube ich schon mehr hier im Fred!?
Einer hatte Erfolg mit dem einträufeln von Öl in des kleine Loch unterm Tretlager!?
Wenn das nicht hilft die BB30-Hülse mal vom Händler einkleben lassen!
Vlt. hilft das ja? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir ein Directmount Schaltauge fÃ¼r Shimano Schaltwerke machen lassen.

FÃ¼r die Leute die noch nicht wissen was das ist:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/05/04...tional-direct-mount-rear-derailleur-standard/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03/01/shimano-slx-2013-auf-dem-weg-zur-neuen-xt/







Das Ganz schaut dann so aus:






Eloxieren sollte auch mÃ¶glich sein. Farben?! schauen wa mal.

Kompatibel fÃ¼r* 970er XTR*. Weitere Schaltwerke mÃ¼ssten geprÃ¼ft werden, die Dicke des Auslegers der in das Schaltwerk kommt betrÃ¤gt 7mm, Gewinde M7 x 1.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden. Bei einem StÃ¼ck lohnt sich ja das anschmeiÃen der CNC-FrÃ¤se nicht 

*Preis*lich wird das Teil bei *25â¬* liegen und ist somit gÃ¼nstiger als das original.
Gewichtstechnich lassen sich gegenÃ¼ber der Kombination aus Schaltauge und original Ausleger 17g sparen .. von 33g auf *16g*.

Diese Rahmen sind Kompatibel:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KF051

Gemini 05, Furio, Verso, CO2SL, Optimo MTB, Taurine, Scalpel 68 ab 2003, Prophet, Rize, Rush, RZ 140

Beim RZ 120 passt es nicht.




 Kuka


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (8. Mai 2012)

hallo gemeinde.
kann mir mal jemand sagen wie lang ca. die hintere bremsleitung beim rz 140 carbon 1 in größe Medium sein sollte?
ich würde gern alle teile da haben bevor das rahmen-gabel-set ankommt.
mfg.


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zwar das Alu 140 in M ... aber bei mir sind es ~130cm.


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (9. Mai 2012)

gut dann reicht es ja^^


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo CD gemeinde habe einen RZ140 (noch made in USA) aus erste Hand zu Verkaufen.
siehe mein Bikemarkt.
Gruß D.Lander


----------



## HavannaClub (28. Mai 2012)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Hey Leute, das ist die Weiterentwicklung des DT-Guard! Vollkommen ohne Kleber! Der  Guard ist für die bessere Crashperformance innen mit EPDM (Gummi) beschichtet. Dadurch und durch einen leichten Hinterschnitt hält der Guard außerdem außerordentlich gut! Ich war damit am letzten Sonntag mit KaptnFR auf Tour. Ohne Beanstandung! Kostet weiterhin 89!
> 
> Übrigens ich mache auch für andere Rahmen Guards. Das setzt nur voraus, dass Ihr bereit seid mit eurem Bike hier vorbei zu kommen. Ich Brauche dann etwa 2 Stunden um die Form abzunehmen. Dann könnt Ihr wieder fahren und etwa 2-4 Wochen später hättet Ihr dann den maßgeschneiderten Guard. Für gängige Rahmen mache ich dann sogar einen Sonderpreis!
> Miro



Wohnt jemand in der nähe von Landshut...der gute Mann braucht nur eine Form vom Rahmen. Der Preis ist absolut okay, nur für mich ist es einfach zu weit. Ohne Form kein Steinschlagschutz zum Beispiel für das RZ One Twenty aus 2012. 

Gruss


----------



## Jumpstumper (31. Mai 2012)

*Finaler Stand heute*: 10,790 laut Hängewaage (glaub ich aber selber noch net).

Geändert wurden im Vergleich zum letzten Bild die Stütze (nun Tune Starkes Stück) und der LRS ist nicht mehr tubeless mit Conti Race World Cup 2.2 sondern hat jetzt Schläuche (Schwalbe Standard) und Rocket Ron 2.25...das Gewicht hat mich echt überrascht und richtig trauen tu ich ihm noch nicht, aber das war der höchste Wert den es beim Freihandwiegen angezeigt hat, hab auch 2 mal Tara genutzt (niedrigster Wert war bei 10.6xy, leichtes Zittern in den Armen bekommen). Werd aber nochmal nachkontrollieren, dann an nem Montageständer oder sowas.

Und ja, die Schriftzüge der Schlappen sind nicht beide gleich oder wie auch immer ausgerichtet, aber ich war froh die Dinger ohne Seife und Hebelchen und alleine gut draufbekommen zu haben (nach den Horrormedlungen teilweise was die NoTubes und hier auch die Crest angeht) und auch ja, die Züge müssen noch abgelängt werden...

PS: Große Bilder im Album


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juni 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> *Finaler Stand heute*: 10,790 laut Hängewaage (glaub ich aber selber noch net).
> 
> 
> Und ja, die Schriftzüge der Schlappen sind nicht beide gleich oder wie auch immer ausgerichtet,


 wen es stört ich habe die schriftzüge vorn "unsichtbar" gemacht (zzt hi schlappen neu drauf dh schriftzug noch da), fand ich schöner beim Schwarzen Bike


PS meins ist noch zu verkaufen, siehe mein Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (13. Juni 2012)

*Frage rein Interessehalber:* 
Hat schonmal jemand von euch *in sein RZ/Rize 140/130 einen 650B LRS *reingebaut oder hat die Möglilchkeit dazu, das mal zu machen?
Geht v.a. zunächst mal um das Reinpassen bzw. Reifenfreiheit an den STreben etc.
Falls jemand das mal gemacht hat oder noch testet: bitte Reifenart und Breite gleich mitangeben.

THX!


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. Juni 2012)

Also der Platz bei 26" und 2,2" ist nicht sonderlich groß. Ein 2,4" Rubber Queen passt vom Durchmesser nicht rein.
Ich denke das mit 650B wird nichts.

 Kuka


----------



## Jumpstumper (13. Juni 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also der Platz bei 26" und 2,2" ist nicht sonderlich groß. Ein 2,4" Rubber Queen passt vom Durchmesser nicht rein.
> Ich denke das mit 650B wird nichts.
> 
> Kuka



Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, mein RoRo in 2,25 hats auch schon etwas beengter. Wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen, ob mal jemand probiert (hat). Mal sehen, ob sich jemand findet...
Danke schonmal


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Juni 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> *Frage rein Interessehalber:*
> Hat schonmal jemand von euch *in sein RZ/Rize 140/130 einen 650B LRS *reingebaut oder hat die Möglilchkeit dazu, das mal zu machen?
> Geht v.a. zunächst mal um das Reinpassen bzw. Reifenfreiheit an den STreben etc.
> Falls jemand das mal gemacht hat oder noch testet: bitte Reifenart und Breite gleich mitangeben.
> ...



funkt nicht, die querstrebe zw den kettenstreben ist im weg. allerdings fahr ich jetzt die lefty aus dem rz 120 mit 650 b ohne das ich sie getravelt habe...


----------



## johnnypepp (28. Juni 2012)

Hej Leute,

mein erstes Posting in diesem Forum fällt wohl leider gleich in die Kategorie "blöde Frage"  Ich versuch's trotzdem mal...bin noch etwas ratlos bei der Montage eines Flaschenhalters. Auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (Rize 120 Zero aus 11) ist ja die Zugführung verschraubt, da würde das Teil eigentlich auch passen, allerdings sind dann die Schrauben zu kurz...einfach längere nehmen?


----------



## gmk (28. Juni 2012)

johnnypepp schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> mein erstes Posting in diesem Forum fällt wohl leider gleich in die Kategorie "blöde Frage"  Ich versuch's trotzdem mal...bin noch etwas ratlos bei der Montage eines Flaschenhalters. Auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs (Rize 120 Zero aus 11) ist ja die Zugführung verschraubt, da würde das Teil eigentlich auch passen, allerdings sind dann die Schrauben zu kurz...*einfach längere nehmen*?



*ja*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Cannondale (28. Juni 2012)

so mein rz 140 carbon projekt ist gestorben daher verkaufe ich jetz alle teile wieder.
hat jemand intresse an eine neuen cannondale si carbon bb30 kurbel mit kettenblÃ¤tter, lagern und spacern usw. kurbel ist neu und war nie montiert.
preislich hÃ¤tte ich gern 240â¬ vb bei intresse einfach mal mailn. mfg.


----------



## canno-range (29. Juni 2012)

Mr.Cannondale schrieb:


> so mein rz 140 carbon projekt ist gestorben daher verkaufe ich jetz alle teile wieder.
> hat jemand intresse an eine neuen cannondale si carbon bb30 kurbel mit kettenblätter, lagern und spacern usw. kurbel ist neu und war nie montiert.
> preislich hätte ich gern 240 vb bei intresse einfach mal mailn. mfg.



Welche Kurbellänge?


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (29. Juni 2012)

170mm 3 fach


----------



## s´Mattl (7. Juli 2012)

sers, rize-gemeinde.

am vergangenen montag raubte eine arglistig entsorgte glasscherbe dafür, dass meinem nobby nic 26 x 2.25 (ust) auf der hinteren position das lebenselexier luft dauerhaft entweichen musste. die dichtmilch tat noch ca. 3 km das, was sie bestimmungsgemäß machen soll, aber der schnitt war zu massiv.

jedenfalls war es nötig, der felge ein neues gewand zu spendieren. üblicherweise versorge ich mich für diese art von verschleißteil gerne in bocholt. der vergleich der preise hat mich aber zu einem händler mit online-shop in dresden gelockt. also ein paar ust nobbys bestellt und aus neugier auch mal den conti mtn king II protection 26 x 2.4.

die zeit bis zum eintreffen der bestellung wollte ich ersatzweise mit einem noch im eigenen bestand befindlichen racing ralph 26 x 2.25 ust überbrücken. also felge gereiningt, racing ralph mit dicht milch bestrichen, draufgezogen, aufgepumpt bis hörbar die wulst in den flansch gedrückt wurde, luft abgelassen, dichtmilch durchs ventirohr rein, aufpumpen auf 3 bar, verteilen der dichtmilch durch aufprellen des rades auf dem boden, bzw. jeweils 5 min ruhen auf der linken bzw. rechten seite zum verteilen der dichtmilch, nochmal rotiert, dann das rad montiert.

so, morgens dann dann die überraschung als ich der absicht folgen wollte, mit dem rad zum broterwerb zu fahren. racing ralph war auf der scheibenbremsenseite komplett von der felge gesprungen... 

also kein radeln. 

heute kam dann die lieferung von r². wie oben unter montage von racing ralph beschrieben ging ich mit dem mtn king vor, jedoch gelang es mir nicht, diesen aufzupumpen. irgendwann hatte ich genug, wiederholte dies mit dem neuen nobby nic. ohne zu mucken konnte dieser auch dann mit luft nachhaltig versorgt werden...

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen mit dem mtn king II gesammelt (ust ready) oder kann mir mal den entscheidenden tipp geben. 
als laufräder verwende ich crossmax st UST felgen (baujahr 2011 (hinten normal, vorne lefty). 

es wünscht ein schönes wochenende,

der märtl


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ein Thread über den Conti Race King, bei dem größtenteils die UST Problematik besprochen wird.
Soweit ich es überflogen hab wird da der Reifen von innen ausgewaschen, die Flanken mit Dichtmilch ein gestrichen und dann mit Milch Montiert.

 Kuka


edit:

Ich sehe ja gerade das weiter oben ja noch mein Beitrag zum Thema Directmount Schaltauge steht.
Ich habe da ja noch ein Zweites für ein 970er XTR Schaltwerk über, also bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne melden


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,

nachdem ich nun seit 3 Wochen mein RZ 3mal die Woche fahren kann *Juhuu*, stelle ich seit neuestem fest, dass die Lefty beim uphill sich deutlich mehr nach oben "wegziehen" lässt, als noch ganz zu Beginn. ALso wie Spiel nach oben...
Reset erforderlich, oder was ist das? Hab sowas hier und da mal im Forum gelesen, find es aber nach kurzer Suche nicht mehr genau.

Weiß jemand was? THX


----------



## butcher1995 (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Bei meinem rz120 xlr2 hab ich das Problem, das die hintere Bremse auf Temperaturen reagiert. Zu anfang und auch jetzt nach der ersten Inspektion war soviel Druck bzw Bremsflüssigkeit eingefüllt, das das Hinterrad grad mal frei gedreht hat. Nach ein Tour insbesondere nach Abfahrten blockiert das Hinterrad dann schon fast sobald es wieder abgekühlt ist, läuft es wieder normal. Kennt noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juli 2012)

butcher1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bei meinem rz120 xlr2 hab ich das Problem, das die hintere Bremse auf Temperaturen reagiert. Zu anfang und auch jetzt nach der ersten Inspektion war soviel Druck bzw Bremsflüssigkeit eingefüllt, das das Hinterrad grad mal frei gedreht hat. Nach ein Tour insbesondere nach Abfahrten blockiert das Hinterrad dann schon fast sobald es wieder abgekühlt ist, läuft es wieder normal. Kennt noch jemand das Problem?



Ohne jetzt deine Ausstattung zu kennen tippe ich mal auf Avid Bremsen.
Wenn dem so ist würde ich an deiner Stelle im Bremsen-Forum mal nachschauen, in den spezialisierten Themen kann dir wahrscheinlich besser geholfen werden.

 Kuka

BTW.: Bei meinem RZ und dem Rize meine Freundin sind die Avid's ohne einen Meter gefahren zu fahren, runter geflogen


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (8. Juli 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich nun seit 3 Wochen mein RZ 3mal die Woche fahren kann *Juhuu*, stelle ich seit neuestem fest, dass die Lefty beim uphill sich deutlich mehr nach oben "wegziehen" lässt, als noch ganz zu Beginn. ALso wie Spiel nach oben...
> Reset erforderlich, oder was ist das? Hab sowas hier und da mal im Forum gelesen, find es aber nach kurzer Suche nicht mehr genau.
> ...



am besten du fährst damit zum händler und lässt sie prüfen da würde ich erstmal nix machen kann sein das die kartusche noch nich das upgrade-kit hat aber das kann ich dir ohne mir die kartusche anzusehen nicht genau sagen


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. Juli 2012)

Mr.Cannondale schrieb:


> am besten du fährst damit zum händler und lässt sie prüfen da würde ich erstmal nix machen kann sein das die kartusche noch nich das upgrade-kit hat aber das kann ich dir ohne mir die kartusche anzusehen nicht genau sagen



Hilft es dir evtl. zu wissen, dass es eine serienmäßige, also bisher unveränderte LEfty Max Carbon Fox RLC aus dem RZ 140 Carbon 2 ist? 
Ich werd auch mal den Abstand zwischen Reifen und unterer Gabelbrücke nachmessen, evtl. ist das ja unter Normalzustand.
Mir gehts v.a. erstmal darum zu wissen, dass da nix kaputt ist oder ich weiter kaputtmachen kann, da die Lefty evtl. Ende der Saison zum ersten Service kommen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butcher1995 (8. Juli 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deine Ausstattung zu kennen tippe ich mal auf Avid Bremsen.
> Wenn dem so ist würde ich an deiner Stelle im Bremsen-Forum mal nachschauen, in den spezialisierten Themen kann dir wahrscheinlich besser geholfen werden.
> 
> Kuka
> ...



Ja avid Bremsen.
Hab ich jetzt nochmal ins Bremsen-Forum eingestellt


----------



## Steam (11. Juli 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich nun seit 3 Wochen mein RZ 3mal die Woche fahren kann *Juhuu*, stelle ich seit neuestem fest, dass die Lefty beim uphill sich deutlich mehr nach oben "wegziehen" lässt, als noch ganz zu Beginn. ALso wie Spiel nach oben...
> Reset erforderlich, oder was ist das? Hab sowas hier und da mal im Forum gelesen, find es aber nach kurzer Suche nicht mehr genau.
> ...



ja einmal Linearnadellagerreset erforderlich, die Anleitung gibts bei C´dale auf der Homepage, is aber easy


----------



## Jumpstumper (11. Juli 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> ja einmal Linearnadellagerreset erforderlich, die Anleitung gibts bei C´dale auf der Homepage, is aber easy



 Prima, schau ich nach und werds versuchen durchzuführen, THX!


----------



## s´Mattl (18. Juli 2012)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Wohnt jemand in der nähe von Landshut...der gute Mann braucht nur eine Form vom Rahmen. Der Preis ist absolut okay, nur für mich ist es einfach zu weit. Ohne Form kein Steinschlagschutz zum Beispiel für das RZ One Twenty aus 2012.
> 
> Gruss



guard für´s rize/rz:

ich wohne unweit von mi.ro entfernt und habe heute mit ihm ausgiebig telephoniert und auch einen termin für eine gemeinsame tour abgesprochen. 
gegenwärtig fertigt er die guards als einzelanfertigungen. 
wenn sich eine ordentliche anzahl an ersthaften interessenten (geleistete anzahlung an ihn) bezogen auf einen guard den rahmen vom rize/rz ergibt, würde er das auch als kleinserie herstellen können und somit sein unternehmerisches risiko minimieren, wenn er in eine sehr hochwertige alu-form investieren kann.


----------



## mi.ro (11. August 2012)

Hi,
also damit wir uns richtig verstehen! Sollte eurerseits Interesse an einem Unterrohrschutz bestehen und es würden sich ausreichend (20 Leute) finden, die bereit währen einen Guard zu bestellen und per Vorkasse zu bezahlen, könnte ich das Teil in erster Güte für 50 anbieten. Die ersten Besteller müssten allerdings mit 8-10 Wochen Wartezeit rechnen da dass Werkzeug noch gebaut werden müsste.







Gruß Miro


----------



## Doc Jekyll (27. August 2012)

Hallo, ich reisse hier noch mal ein älteres Thema auf...
Welche Einstelungen würdet Ihr bei einem RZ one40 für einen Fox RP2 oder RP23 wählen? 
Gewicht mit voller Montur und Rucksack ca. 93kg.
Wichtiger als 100% Wippfreiheit ist mir ein sensibler Hinterbau.

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## s´Mattl (27. August 2012)

moin,

ich hab´ einen RP23 in meinem rize carbon und habe auch ungefähr dein kampfgewicht.
für 2 cm sag habe ich den dämpfer mit 17 bar aufgepumpt.

bis denn!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. August 2012)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab´ einen RP23 in meinem rize carbon und habe auch ungefähr dein kampfgewicht.
> für 2 cm sag habe ich den dämpfer mit 17 bar aufgepumpt.
> ...



2cm SAG ???????

Das sind ja knappe 40% wenn ich noch ein wenig rechnen kann !?


----------



## s´Mattl (1. September 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> 2cm SAG ???????
> 
> Das sind ja knappe 40% wenn ich noch ein wenig rechnen kann !?



Okay, Knick im Finger gehabt (war Smartphone) und eine Ziffer und ein Satzzeichen missachtet. 1,2 cm sind es, wenn ich mich langsam auf den Sattel niederlasse und dann den Abstand zwischen Gummiring und Gehäusekante abmesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2012)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Okay, Knick im Finger gehabt (war Smartphone) und eine Ziffer und ein Satzzeichen missachtet. 1,2 cm sind es, wenn ich mich langsam auf den Sattel niederlasse und dann den Abstand zwischen Gummiring und Gehäusekante abmesse.



zum Glück gibts von Fox ja jetzt eine App um den Sag genau zu bestimmen....


----------



## Raabi (11. September 2012)

Hallo, ich habe eine Rize 4 mit Lefty stehen und meine Frau sagt mir, dass ich dieses verkaufen sollte. Ich hatte nach einem Rückenvorfall das Bike nicht mehr bewegt. Das Rad wurde 2009 gekauft und hat ca. 300km Strecke auf der Straße hinter sich. Sofern es jemanden gibt bei der sich dafür interssiert soll er sich bei mir melden. Das Teil hat keine Kratzer und ist absolut unfallfrei. Habe stärkere Elixir CR Bremsen verbaut. VR hat 205 und hinten 165 Rotor. P6 als lange Sattelstütze. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch gerne Bilder senden. 
Gruß

Raabi


----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2012)

stell das teil in den bikemarkt oder bei ebay rein


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. September 2012)

Raabi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Rize 4 mit Lefty stehen und meine Frau sagt mir, dass ich dieses verkaufen sollte.



Machst du sonst auch alles was deine Frau sagt ???


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (23. September 2012)

hat deine frau auch was zum preis gesagt?


----------



## marcellino0 (9. Oktober 2012)

@ rzOne20

"funkt nicht, die querstrebe zw den kettenstreben ist im weg. allerdings fahr ich jetzt die lefty aus dem rz 120 mit 650 b ohne das ich sie getravelt habe... "

Verstehe ich das richtig, das Du vorn 650b und hinten 26 zoll fährst? 

Das gleiche Prinzip ist ja in der neuen Bike beim Liteville beschrieben worden. Vorn bessere Überrolleigenschaften und hinten ein wendiges Heck! Was haltet ihr davon, ist das eine sinnvolle Alternative zum Tunen des Rize?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raabi (9. Oktober 2012)

@ Mr. Cannondale

Frau sagt viel...zum Preis 1.950.


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Oktober 2012)

^^ ui .. ordentliche Ansage .. Ich glaub ich hab vor einem Jahr für das 4er Rize meiner Freundin 1350 hingelegt .. (mit XTR Kurbel und X0 Schaltung)..


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2012)

marcellino0 schrieb:


> @ rzOne20
> 
> "funkt nicht, die querstrebe zw den kettenstreben ist im weg. allerdings fahr ich jetzt die lefty aus dem rz 120 mit 650 b ohne das ich sie getravelt habe... "
> 
> ...



nein, ich hab den rahmen verkauft und jetzt ein hardtail mit vorne und hinten 650b.
beim versuch ein rush zu kaufen (wieder, hatte ja schon 2 x eins ) wurde ich vom ibc user zigfrid abgezockt!


----------



## Steam (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, das Thema 650b  an der Front interessiert mich dann doch sehr, habt ihr dazu schon Erfahrungen sammeln können müsste doch bei einer Lefty 130PBR rein passen ?? 
Wäre cool wenn jemand schon Ideen/Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht hat und die teilen möchte ;-) LG Steam


----------



## Steam (12. Oktober 2012)

Ha  gibt es schon einen Thread dazu
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559380


----------



## cassn (13. Oktober 2012)

habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Kettenführungen an euren Rizes?

Was bringt es, außer dass die Kette nicht mehr so schlabbert, sonst für Vor-/Nachteile mit sich?


----------



## Peter81 (16. Oktober 2012)

Wer von euch fährt mischbereifung? Also 650b vorn und 26 hinten? Bringts das? Hab rz 140x mit fox vanilla vorne.
Peter


----------



## erbchen (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade mir einen breiteren Lenker an das RZ zu bauen.

Welches Model fahrt ihr und in welcher Breite? (nachgerüstet nicht orginal)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Oktober 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege gerade mir einen breiteren Lenker an das RZ zu bauen.
> Welches Model fahrt ihr und in welcher Breite? (nachgerüstet nicht orginal)
> Danke für die Hilfe
> Gruß Daniel



Hi Daniel,

Also ich fahre nen 75cm Sixpack 750 Leader aber auf dem Jekyll !
Gut und günstig !!!
Auf dem Rize sollte aber ein 71 bis 72cm Lenker reichen denke ich !?
Aber das hängt halt schon vom Einsatzbereich des Rize ab !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## cassn (3. November 2012)

Ist hier noch jemand



cassn schrieb:


> habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Kettenführungen an euren Rizes?
> 
> Was bringt es, außer dass die Kette nicht mehr so schlabbert, sonst für Vor-/Nachteile mit sich?


 
Noch was:
welche Reifenbreite lässt sich im Hinterbau noch fahren?
Wollte mal von den FatAlberts 2.25 weg. 
Jemand sagte mir, dass ein HansDampf in 2.35 schon sehr kritisch ist, kaum noch Platz und etwas Matsch wäre schon zuviel des Guten.

Grüße
cassn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> Noch was:
> welche Reifenbreite lässt sich im Hinterbau noch fahren?
> Wollte mal von den FatAlberts 2.25 weg.
> Jemand sagte mir, dass ein HansDampf in 2.35 schon sehr kritisch ist, kaum noch Platz und etwas Matsch wäre schon zuviel des Guten.



Warum denn weg vom Albert ?

Der bietet nach wie vor eines der besten Grip-Gewicht-Preisverhältnisse finde ich !

Du kannst aber auch mal den genialen Conti Rubber Queen in 2.2 probieren.
Gleiches Gewicht mit 650gr, Hammergrip durch BCC, etwas schmaler als FA.
Für mich gibt es vorne auf dem Jekyll keinen anderen Reifen mehr.
Auf dem Jekyll natürlich in 2.4 mit ca. 850gr.

Hier gibts grad einen 2.2'er im Bikemarkt

Gruß Klaus


----------



## erbchen (4. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Also ich fahre nen 75cm Sixpack 750 Leader aber auf dem Jekyll !
> Gut und günstig !!!
> ...



Hi Klaus hab den Leader in 750 gekauft. Cube verbaut zB 800 Lenker am AMS 150. Da kann ich am RZ 750 fahren, denke ich.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi Klaus hab den Leader in 750 gekauft. Cube verbaut zB 800 Lenker am AMS 150. Da kann ich am RZ 750 fahren, denke ich.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp



Gute und schicke Entscheidung !!!


----------



## Steam (5. November 2012)

Hz, ich fahr den Syntace Vector Carbon aufm Rize Gewicht: 740mm 208 g
bin sehr zufrieden mit der Lenkerbreite  gruß Steam


----------



## erbchen (5. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Gute und schicke Entscheidung !!!




Er ist halt weiß...


----------



## s´Mattl (9. November 2012)

(1) guard für´s unterrohr ist am entstehen, bezogen auf meinen carbon rahmen (größe l) wird er vom vorderen halter für bremsleitung/schaltzug bis einschließlich des BB gehen. ich bin schon gespannt.

(2) ärgerlich: bei meiner xtr pd-m985 pedale ist nach einem jahr benutzung unerwartet die achse (auf höhe des gewindes) im pedalkörper über den kompletten querschnitt abgeschert. 

das pd-m737 habe ich von 1992 bis 2004 in benutzung gehabt - und nicht geschont - und nie ärger gehabt.

glück: der defekt trat bei langsamer fahrt und nicht im gelände auf... 

ich habe die pedale zur begutachtung eingeschickt...


----------



## cassn (9. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Warum denn weg vom Albert ?
> 
> Der bietet nach wie vor eines der besten Grip-Gewicht-Preisverhältnisse finde ich !
> 
> ...


 
Ganz vergessen...

Wollte einfach mal was anderes testen. Außerdem habe ich hier schon des öfteren vernommen, das FA bei Nässe nicht ganz so gut sei.

Aber wie ist es denn mit der max fahrbaren Breite im Hinterbau? Was habt ihr schon aufgezogen im Rize?


----------



## Steam (9. November 2012)

2,4 Mountainking geht rein


----------



## cassn (10. November 2012)

wie baut der generell auf?(breit, schmal)
Ich nehme an dass dann Schlamm schon zuviel des Guten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (10. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> wie baut der generell auf?(breit, schmal)
> Ich nehme an dass dann Schlamm schon zuviel des Guten ist?



für nen 2,4 er eher schmal, ich kam immer zurecht, aber so extreme Schlammattacken bin ich damit auch nicht geritten  auf der Alpü war alles bestens Gruß Steam


----------



## clueone (10. November 2012)

> 2,4 Mountainking geht rein



Hi Steam,
welches RZ fährst Du genau? Mich würde interessieren, ob der 2,4er MK auf mein RZ 120 1 aus 2011 draufgeht - vor allem wegen der doch recht schmalen Felgen (Mavic XM317). Falls ja, wäre das - gerade für den Winter - vermutlich ein ziemlicher Fortschritt gegenüber den jetzt montierten 2,25er NN's.
Gruß


----------



## Steam (10. November 2012)

ich fahr ein rize 140 und hab ne xm819 Felge. bastel dir doch ne rubber queen 2.2 drauf ;-)


----------



## Steam (10. November 2012)

passt Gut in den Herbst die fw 2.2


----------



## Steam (10. November 2012)

rq mein ich


----------



## Steam (11. November 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Hi Steam,
> welches RZ fährst Du genau? Mich würde interessieren, ob der 2,4er MK auf mein RZ 120 1 aus 2011 draufgeht - vor allem wegen der doch recht schmalen Felgen (Mavic XM317). Falls ja, wäre das - gerade für den Winter - vermutlich ein ziemlicher Fortschritt gegenüber den jetzt montierten 2,25er NN's.
> Gruß



Tach clueone ich hab jetzt noch mal geschaut bei meiner Felge (XM819) und dem 2,4er MKII ist rechts und links mehr als 1cm Platz.
Unten an der Querstrebe isses etwas weniger als 1cm, wird an dieser Stelle aber nicht von der Breite des Reifens sondern von der Höhe bestimmt  also der 2,4 er passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clueone (11. November 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> Tach clueone ich hab jetzt noch mal geschaut bei meiner Felge (XM819) und dem 2,4er MKII ist rechts und links mehr als 1cm Platz.
> Unten an der Querstrebe isses etwas weniger als 1cm, wird an dieser Stelle aber nicht von der Breite des Reifens sondern von der Höhe bestimmt  also der 2,4 er passt



Hi Steam,
danke, dass Du nachgeschaut hast! Genau zwischen RQ 2,2 und MK 2,4 schwanke ich momentan. Vermutlich wird es eher die Queen, da ich die Befürchtung habe, dass es mir den King bei starker Querbelastung irgendwann von meinen schmalen Felgen schält.


----------



## cassn (11. November 2012)

das hört sich ja gut an, Rize 140 fahre ich doch auch(aus 2009) Jedenfalls kein RZone.

In einem PDF welches ich hier habe konnte ich noch eine Freigabe bis 2.35 finden. Nur in meinem Handbuch nicht oder ich habs übersehen.


----------



## Steam (21. November 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Hi Steam,
> danke, dass Du nachgeschaut hast! Genau zwischen RQ 2,2 und MK 2,4 schwanke ich momentan. Vermutlich wird es eher die Queen, da ich die Befürchtung habe, dass es mir den King bei starker Querbelastung irgendwann von meinen schmalen Felgen schält.



was ist es den geworden ?


----------



## clueone (22. November 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> was ist es den geworden ?



Ich warte noch, bis die 2013er RQ verfügbar ist ;-).


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> das hÃ¶rt sich ja gut an, Rize 140 fahre ich doch auch(aus 2009) Jedenfalls kein RZone.
> 
> In einem PDF welches ich hier habe konnte ich noch eine Freigabe bis 2.35 finden. Nur in meinem Handbuch nicht oder ich habs Ã¼bersehen.



Also meiner Meinung nach gab es 2009 nur das Rize (offiziell 130mm)
In 2010 bekam das Rad ein neuen Namen aus dem Rize wurde das RZone 40 (oder auch RZ 140) 
Ich hab beide Rahmen hier und sie sind identisch, beide mit 140mm Federweg hinten.
ZusÃ¤tzlich kam das RZone 20 (oder auch RZ 120) mit einem neu entwickelten Rahmen.

Im Rize und RZone 40 passte bei mir der RQ 2,4" und der Maxxis Advantage in 2,4" nicht hinein (bzw. mit so wenig Freiraum, dass ich ihn nicht fahren wollte)

 Kuka

edit: @clueone: Den MK II in 2,4 hatte ich auch, passte bei mir aus oben genannten GrÃ¼nden auch nicht, ein Kumpel hatte sich gefreut, da er vom Lieferenten fÃ¼r seine Bestellung dahmals noch ein lange Lieferzeit fÃ¼r die Reifen hatte.

Ich hab die dann gegen seine Advantage in 2,25 getauscht. Die sind dann nach wenigen Wochen den RQ 2,2" gewichen.
Die fahre ich jetzt immernoch. FÃ¼r die Stadt und das flache Umland sind zZ. Race King 2,2 drauf. (Aber das geht auch nur hier im Flachland ) 


Btw. ich finde generell 2,4" in diesem Bike Ã¼bertrieben, alles nur unnÃ¶tiges Gewicht 

Das steht in der Anleitung bezÃ¼glich der Reifen:


> ReifengrÃ¶Ãe
> WARNUNG
> BEACHTEN SIE DIE "MAXIMALE REIFENBREITE", DIE FÃR IHR RAD ZULÃSSIG IST. SIEHE "TECHN. DATEN" IN DIESEM HANDBUCH.
> Die Montage einer nicht empfohlenen ReifengrÃ¶Ãe kann dazu fÃ¼hren, dass der Reifen beim Fahren mit Gabel oder Rahmen in BerÃ¼hrung kommt. Wenn das geschieht, kÃ¶nnen Sie die Kontrolle Ã¼ber das Rad verlieren und stÃ¼rzen â das rotierenden Rad wird abrupt gestoppt, weil es die Gabel oder den Rahmen berÃ¼hrt.
> ...


----------



## gmk (22. November 2012)

> *FEDERWEG
> 50 mm*
> MAX. GABELLÄNGE
> 530 mm
> ...



herrlich ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. November 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> herrlich ...


 Ja... Hab den Teil aber jetzt dirket durch die Tabelle ersetzt..

 Kuka


----------



## cassn (24. November 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach gab es 2009 nur das Rize (offiziell 130mm)
> In 2010 bekam das Rad ein neuen Namen aus dem Rize wurde das RZone 40 (oder auch RZ 140)
> Ich hab beide Rahmen hier und sie sind identisch, beide mit 140mm Federweg hinten.
> Zusätzlich kam das RZone 20 (oder auch RZ 120) mit einem neu entwickelten Rahmen.
> ...


 
Ja stimmt, es hies einfach nur Rize. Wie du sagst sollte es hinten, und ich meine auch vorne obwohl es Lefty 130 heißt, 140mm haben!?

So inetwa hatte ich es auch zu dem HanzDampf 2,4 gehört, sehr knapp und nicht fahrbar. Also wenn dann 2,25 die sehr breit ausfallen oder max. 2,35 die normal ausfallen.
Vorne kann ich ja 2,4 wählen.


----------



## clueone (24. November 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> edit: @clueone: Den MK II in 2,4 hatte ich auch, passte bei mir aus oben genannten Gründen auch nicht, ein Kumpel hatte sich gefreut, da er vom Lieferenten für seine Bestellung dahmals noch ein lange Lieferzeit für die Reifen hatte.
> 
> Ich hab die dann gegen seine Advantage in 2,25 getauscht. Die sind dann nach wenigen Wochen den RQ 2,2" gewichen.
> Die fahre ich jetzt immernoch. Für die Stadt und das flache Umland sind zZ. Race King 2,2 drauf. (Aber das geht auch nur hier im Flachland )



Danke für die Info. Das bestätigt mich in meiner Entscheidung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann die 2013er RQ verfügbar sein sollten?

Gruß
clue


----------



## clueone (2. Dezember 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> was ist es den geworden ?



Hab mich doch gegen das Warten entschieden und schnell am Donnerstag bestellt, um am WE testen zu können. Ist jetzt eine Rubber Queen (2,2) hinten und ein Baron (2,3) vorne geworden - jeweils das auslaufende Modell.

Hatte heute zwar etwas außergewöhnliche und schwer vergleichbare Bedingungen (siehe unten), bin aber soweit sehr zufrieden. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass gerade der Baron vorne das Bike wie auf Schienen durch matschige Passagen zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (2. Dezember 2012)

clueone schrieb:


> Hab mich doch gegen das Warten entschieden und schnell am Donnerstag bestellt, um am WE testen zu können. Ist jetzt eine Rubber Queen (2,2) hinten und ein Baron (2,3) vorne geworden - jeweils das auslaufende Modell.
> 
> Hatte heute zwar etwas außergewöhnliche und schwer vergleichbare Bedingungen (siehe unten), bin aber soweit sehr zufrieden. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass gerade der Baron vorne das Bike wie auf Schienen durch matschige Passagen zieht.



das galub ich der Baron ist ja mal ne Nummer  wie breit baut der ?


----------



## clueone (3. Dezember 2012)

Steam schrieb:


> das galub ich der Baron ist ja mal ne Nummer  wie breit baut der ?



Habe nicht nachgemessen, aber laut Conti-Homepage 57mm.
Zum Vergleich: 
Rubber Queen 2,2: 55mm
Rubber Queen 2,4: 60 mm

Ist natürlich immer alles von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig, die Maße decken sich aber in etwa mit denen, die hier angegeben sind.


----------



## erbchen (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe den Baron auch vorne drauf und bin nach wenigen Km ganz zufrieden. Hinten hab ich den MK gewählt. Zum Grip kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ich hab das Gefühl ich rolle etwas leichter.

Wisst ihr noch das Buchsenmaß fürs RZ? War das 22,2x8?  JA WARS!!!

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Daniel


----------



## chrisny (30. Dezember 2012)

Meins


----------



## Jumpstumper (30. Dezember 2012)

chrisny schrieb:


> Meins



Glückwunsch, tolles RZ, sehr stimmig und die Kurbel ist ja ne Wucht dazu!!


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich an euch mal - ich leg mir diesen Sommer ein Rz 120 XLR 1 zu und will wissen, ob da 2.4er Conti reinpassen.

Zudem wollte ich euch fragen, wie gut CD die Lager von Werk aus geschmiert hat. Sollte man da vlt vor der ersten Fahrt nochmal alle aufmachen und ordentlich schmieren bevor nach ein paar hundert Kilometern das böse erwachen kommt?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Dezember 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich an euch mal - ich leg mir diesen Sommer ein Rz 120 XLR 1 zu und will wissen, ob da 2.4er Conti reinpassen.



Also irgendwie halte ich 2.4'er Schlappen auf nem 120mm-Bike für etwas übermotorisiert !?
Das geht doch irgendwie an der eigentlichen Ausrichtung des Bikes vorbei !
Aber jeder wie er will !


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr die 2.4er auf Touren einfach gerne - auch an meinem Hardtail.  

Ich mag es eben gerne etas breiter. Wobei das am HT eher wegen dem Komfort kam. Aber irgendwi ironisch, wenn das HT dickere Schlappen als das Fully hat. XD

Naja - gut. Aber da das Bike eh nur 18.8mm Maulweite hat wird das mit 2.4ern eh erstmal nix... so ein Rotz. -.-


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Dezember 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Naja - gut. Aber da das Bike eh nur 18.8mm Maulweite hat wird das mit 2.4ern eh erstmal nix... so ein Rotz. -.-



Also wenn ich mich an mein Rize zurück erinnere haben die 2,25'er Albert mit ordentlich Matsch dran die Kettenstreben schon ganz gut angeschliffen.
Ich denke 2.4'er sind (von deiner Felge mal abgesehen) nicht die richtige Wahl für das Rize.....es sein denn du fährst nur wenn es trocken ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2012)

Nagut - dann eben den XK/MK in 2.2. Vorne vlt in 2.4. Mal sehen. Ist ja nun auch gefedert. XD

Es gibt ja den OPI Stem nur in 90mm. Gibt es da ein Steuerrohr für die Lefty zu Montage eines 1.1/8" Vorbaus aber trotzdem im CD-Rahmen?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Dezember 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Nagut - dann eben den XK/MK in 2.2. Vorne vlt in 2.4. Mal sehen. Ist ja nun auch gefedert. XD
> Es gibt ja den OPI Stem nur in 90mm. Gibt es da ein Steuerrohr für die Lefty zu Montage eines 1.1/8" Vorbaus?



Der XK bzw. MK ist eine gute Wahl.

Vorne kannst du ruhig auf 2.4 gehen !
Ist hinten auch gar nicht nötig finde ich !

Mit ner Lefty kommst du nur auf 1 1/8 wenn du den Lefty4All-Adapter verwenden würdest aber der 
ist eigentlich dafür gedacht wenn man eine Lefty in einen NICHT-Cannondale-Rahmen verbauen will.
Aber wer baut sich den freiwillig so einen dürren 1 1/8 Vorbau an ein Bike wenn er die schönen OnePointFive-Vorbauten montieren kann !!??


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja - weil ich gerne auf 75mm oder 80mm gehen wollte und der Lefty ja nur bis 90mm geht.

Den 1.1.8"-Adapter habe ich an meinem Hardtail verbaut, aber da müsste doch in dden Rz-Rahmen auch ein 1.1.8" Steuersatz.

Naja - wenn ich breitere Felgen mal verbaue, kann auch vorne ein 2.4er drauf. Aber mit 18.8mm Maulweite... ne danke.


----------



## Steam (31. Dezember 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Naja - weil ich gerne auf 75mm oder 80mm gehen wollte und der Lefty ja nur bis 90mm geht.
> 
> Den 1.1.8"-Adapter habe ich an meinem Hardtail verbaut, aber da müsste doch in dden Rz-Rahmen auch ein 1.1.8" Steuersatz.
> 
> Naja - wenn ich breitere Felgen mal verbaue, kann auch vorne ein 2.4er drauf. Aber mit 18.8mm Maulweite... ne danke.



Moin zusammen, bin jetzt die ersten Runden mit der RubberQueen 2,2 hinten gefahren "stick like glue" ;-) was hat der den für einen rollwiderstand ??? oder liegt es an meine schlappen Beinen ))
Grip ist Bombe für ne 2,2er pelle


----------



## kuka.berlin (31. Dezember 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Naja - weil ich gerne auf 75mm oder 80mm gehen wollte und der Lefty ja nur bis 90mm geht.
> 
> Den 1.1.8"-Adapter habe ich an meinem Hardtail verbaut, aber da mÃ¼sste doch in dden Rz-Rahmen auch ein 1.1.8" Steuersatz.
> 
> Naja - wenn ich breitere Felgen mal verbaue, kann auch vorne ein 2.4er drauf. Aber mit 18.8mm Maulweite... ne danke.



Es Gibt ein paar Tunig-Steuerrohre die ein 1/8 Vorbau erlauben bei Einbehaltung der ursprÃ¼nglichen  SI Montage der Gabel im C-Dale Rahmen.

Die Dinger sind aus Carbon -Leichtbauteile- und kosten so um die 170â¬.

Alternative 1 wÃ¤re:

-Adaptersteuersatz auf 1/8 Zoll
-Neue Gabel mit XL BrÃ¼cken
-Lefty4all Adapter 

Dann bleibt die Frage ob der Lenker bei einem so kurzen Vorbau nicht mit der Lefty kollidiert. Alternativ kannst du hier noch mit Spacer arbeiten, dann kommt der Lenker aber nochmal ein StÃ¼ck hÃ¶her. Das ist dann auch nicht das Wahre.

Alternative 2:

Altes Letfy SI Steuerrohr
Alten Fatty Vorbau, die gibt es auch kÃ¼rzer als 90mm

Ich denke fÃ¼r das Einsatzgebiet der Lefty ist ein 90mm evtl. etas zu lang aber trotzdem noch gut fahrbar.

 Kuka

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe: den 90 mm +5Â° gegen einen 90 mm -5Â° getauscht.


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe seit August 2012 ein RZ 120-2 und bin oft und gerne damit unterwegs. Fahre meist Touren so um die 30-40 km mit ca. 50 % Single-Trail anteil....

Was mir am anfang nicht so gefallen hat, war die Sitzposition, diese fand ich zu sportlich, also gabs nen Lenker mit 10mm mehr Rise. Das hat soweit ganz gut funktioniert. Und ihr wisst ja, wie es ist wenn man mal Blut geleckt hat.. ;-)
Also ich würde gern mal eure Meinung hören dazu, dieses Bike noch mehr in Richtung AM zu optimieren.... bzw ob dies Sinn macht. 
Denke dabei an :
- leichter LRS ( Sinn,Unsinn, Kosten...) ?
- Steckachsen
- Rockshox Reverb ( diese ist eingeplant, also wärs mir recht woanders Gewicht zu sparen)
- Leichte Kurbel(n) ...

Kritik und Vorschläge sind gern gesehen !

Grüsse Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (2. Januar 2013)

Ich habe bei meinem RZ One nur die Reverb dran gemacht. Das Mehrgewicht der Reverb von ca. 300 Gramm, je nach dem was die alte Stütze wiegt, merke ich beim fahren nicht.

An die anderen Punkte würde ich nur denken wenn bei mir ein Defekt an den Teilen auftritt.

Gruss


----------



## Sash (13. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen, wer kennt sich mit dem Steuersatzlager beim RZ aus? Ich möchte bei einem neuen Rahmen, das Steuerlager einbauen, Rahmen und Lager sind beides schon bei mir. Zu erst dachte ich die Lager kann man einfach so reinlegen, allerdings scheinen die eingepresst zu werden. Ist das wirklich so, oder muss ich den Rahmen nachfräsen lassen? Durchmesser der Lager 50,78mm Durchmesser Lagersitz 50,68mm. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Ergänzung: Im Handbuch steht, das der Lagersitz nicht maschinell nachgearbeitet werden darf. 
Also werde ich das Lager mal einpressen.


----------



## Groudon (14. Januar 2013)

Also 1mm einzupressen halte ich als ganz schön krass... 

In der Uni haben wir bei Pressverbindungen Übermaße von ein paar Mü aber das... 


Ich hab nur noch eine frage:

Passt ein 2.4er Conti X-King in den Hinterbau der aktuellen Rz120 Modelle?!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Also 1mm einzupressen halte ich als ganz schön krass...



ja, 1mm ist krass. hier sind es aber nur 1/10mm


----------



## Groudon (14. Januar 2013)

Oh - stimmt. ^^ Entschuldige. Hab ich falsch gesehen... früh morgens eben. 


Hat jemand ne Antwort wegen dem 2.4er Conti im Rz120 Hinterbau?


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Februar 2013)

hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage:
will mir eine Shimano XTR Kurbel FC M 952 an mein rize bauen.
hab aber das problem,das sie noch nicht hollowtech 2 ist.
d.h. ich brauche ein hollowtech 1.
das problem ist das es zu viele versch.größen gibt.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen,oder würdet ihr eher davon abraten ??
vielen dank


----------



## Groudon (6. Februar 2013)

Fährt jemand von euch das Carbon-Rohr von MCFK welches 1.1/8" Vorbauten in einem CD-Rahmen ermöglicht?


----------



## gmk (7. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab mal ne frage:
> will mir eine Shimano XTR Kurbel FC M 952 an mein rize bauen.
> hab aber das problem,das sie noch nicht hollowtech 2 ist.
> ...



is ja kein problem
aluhülse von BB30 auf BSA hast du schon?


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2013)

nein,ich habe noch gar nichts.
es gibt auch nirgends ein xtr hollowtech1 innenlager zu kaufen????
113mm länge  für 68/73
bin dankbar für info´s


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2013)

kann man auch das nehmen ??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140913008741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oder passt das nicht mit der verzahnung?
HILFE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Februar 2013)

edit


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2013)

@kuka.berlin
du bist der größte 
seit 2 tagen suche ich wie ein irrer....
danke


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @kuka.berlin
> du bist der größte
> seit 2 tagen suche ich wie ein irrer....
> danke



out of stock .. also leider nicht mehr verfügbar, daher hab ich es wieder editiert. 





wurstzipfel schrieb:


> out of stock heist doch aber : Auf Lager
> also wieder ran die adresse )


edit:

Aber hier:

68mm aber 109,5mm .. laut Beschreibung kompatibel zur XR 952
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p900_Dura-Ace-Innenlager-BB-7700-Octalink-V1-.html

Wenn das Dura Ace passt müsste das hier auch passen, gibt es auch breiter..
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p955_105-Innenlager-BB-5500-Octalink-V1-.html


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2013)

out of stock heist doch aber : Auf Lager
also wieder ran die adresse )


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> out of stock heist doch aber : Auf Lager
> also wieder ran die adresse )



http://www.dict.cc/?s=Out+of+stock.

und schau mal in Beitrag #2480


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2013)

super,danke
mfg.marko


----------



## Steam (15. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen, irgendwie hab ich mich an meiner lefty satt geschaut und gefahren, was habt ihr schon für Gabeln in euer Rize gepflanzt ? uunnndd was geht den maximal an Federweg rein jemand einen Plan? funzt so was um die 160mm noch oder eher nicht. Freu mich auf euer Feedback 
Gruß Steam


----------



## volviq (15. Februar 2013)

Die maximale Gabellänge musst du beachten. Die steht im PDF vom Rz140 als 530mm ( http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ%20120%20-%20140/%E2%80%A2010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf ).

150mm Fox 32 müsste noch gehen. Die hatte Jerome Clementz auch gefahren, als er die Megavalanche gewonnen hatte - sieht zumindest auf Fotos so aus.
Fox 34 müsste auch gehen, wenn sie 150mm hat. Talas wäre dann viellecicht sinnvoll.
160mm Gabeln sind dann doch etwas zu lang. Wenn dir Garantie nicht wichtig ist, und du nicht auf maximale Belastung wert legst (wozu dann 160mm?), könnte es gehen - muss aber nicht.


----------



## volviq (15. Februar 2013)

wo ich schon mal hier bin:
Mein Cannondale Rize (schwarz mit etwas grün) mit Lefty Gabel wurde mir vor 2 Wochen aus dem Keller in München gestohlen!
sollte jemand ein solche Cannondale Rize wo günstig angeboten sehen, würde ich mich über Hinweise sehr freuen.
Sollte es derjenige tatsächlich versuchen unmodifiziert zu verkaufen, hier eine kurze Beschreibung:

Gabel: Lefty Max PBR 130 mm 
Dämpfer: Fox RP2 
Bremse vorne: Avid Elixir R 185 
Bremse hinten: Shimano SLX 160mm 
SLX Schaltwerk, SLX-Kurbel + Umwerfer 
Mavic 719 Lefty-Laufrad vorne 
Mavic 317 Laufrad hinten 
Lenker: Spank Oozy 700mm

Zustand: kleiner Kratzer am Oberrohr (ggf. gefixed durch Lackstift) Lefty Gabel unten links zerkratzt. 
Sollte die einzeln wo angeboten werden: Die Schrammen sollten nicht leicht zu kaschieren sein.
Rechter Schalthebel zerkratzt. Kabel zum Schaltwerk aufgesprungen, mit blauem Tape fixiert.

Wenn ich es durch einen Hinweis wiederbekommen, noch fast alles dran ist und funktioniert, gibts 500EUR Belohnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steam (16. Februar 2013)

volviq schrieb:


> Die maximale Gabellänge musst du beachten. Die steht im PDF vom Rz140 als 530mm ( http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf ).
> 
> 150mm Fox 32 müsste noch gehen. Die hatte Jerome Clementz auch gefahren, als er die Megavalanche gewonnen hatte - sieht zumindest auf Fotos so aus.
> Fox 34 müsste auch gehen, wenn sie 150mm hat. Talas wäre dann viellecicht sinnvoll.
> 160mm Gabeln sind dann doch etwas zu lang. Wenn dir Garantie nicht wichtig ist, und du nicht auf maximale Belastung werte legst (wozu dann 160mm?), könnte es gehen - muss aber nicht.



okay das schau ich mir an  dank dir !!


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2013)

@volviq
hast du bilder ?
könnte es einfacher machen aufzupassen !


----------



## volviq (19. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @_volviq_
> hast du bilder ?
> könnte es einfacher machen aufzupassen !



Hab eins angehängt. Ist schon etwas älter, da war der Lenker noch weiß, jetzt ist er schwarz (-> Spank Oozy). Die Kratzer/Besonderheiten hab ich leider nie extra fotografiert.


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2013)

ich werde augen und ohren offen halten !
solchen ratten gehört das handwerk gelegt...
hast du wenigstens die nr. von der lefty und vom rahmen ?
aber gib sie hier nicht an !
mit etwas glück und geduld........
mein rad haben sie mir in leipzig aus dem keller geklaut,und ein halbes jahr später konnte der täter ermittelt werden,da er bei e-bay meine foxi 36 ausgerechnet an mich verkauft hat 
happy trails


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. Februar 2013)

So,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem fertigen Rize






Partlist:
Cannondale Rize4
Lefty PBR 140mm Eighty-Aid Tuning
Fox Float RP23 Kashima
Komplett XTR
Bremsen XTR Trail
Scheiben 180er IceTec
Mavic Crossmax ST
Fat Albert UST
Griffe/Sattel Cannondale
Lenker Easton Haven
Kind Shock Supernatural
12kg


----------



## Steam (20. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> So,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem fertigen Rize
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volviq (20. Februar 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> ich werde augen und ohren offen halten !
> solchen ratten gehört das handwerk gelegt...
> hast du wenigstens die nr. von der lefty und vom rahmen ?
> aber gib sie hier nicht an !
> ...



wieso sollte man die Rahmennummer nicht angeben? Was könnte damit angestellt werden?


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. Februar 2013)

vlt.wird sie dann nett wggeschliffen , oder derjenige bietet den rahmen oder die gabel gar nicht an,da die nummer ja bekannt ist ?


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. Februar 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon, eine verstellbare Sattelstütze anzubauen. Habe so eine an meinem Stumpjumper und mag sie nicht mehr missen. Jetzt überlege ich , ob ich so eine auch an mein Rize120 anbaue. 

command Post

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Sylvester


----------



## AM_Heizer (24. Februar 2013)

@Sylvester : zu der Stütze selbst kann ich nix sagen. Für den Preis sollte normalerweise die qualität stimmen ...hab ebenfalls ein RZ und fahre Touren die eher traillastig sind, daher kommt mir sowas auch ans Rad. Ein Kollege hat diese XLC Stütze mit Verstellung am Sattel. Die funzt bisher gut, ist halt sackschwer.

Frage in die Runde : was ist der unterschied zwischen nem Rize und nem RZ Rahmen ?


----------



## toroi (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach den 2 ganz kurzen Schrauben/ Bozen (Nr. 8 im RZ Handbuch), die es allerdings nur als Set zu kaufen gibt: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/KP072/SubProducts/kp072-BLU

Weiß jemand, ob man die auch einzeln bekommen kann? 54 sind doch etwas happig. Oder hat jemand vielleicht noch 2 Exemplare im Keller herumliegen und abzugeben?

Grüße

toroi


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. Februar 2013)

toroi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach den 2 ganz kurzen Schrauben/ Bozen (Nr. 8 im RZ Handbuch), die es allerdings nur als Set zu kaufen gibt: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/KP072/SubProducts/kp072-BLU
> 
> ...



Die wirst Du nicht billiger bekommen. Höchstens selber drehen. Bedenke, daß diese Teile große Kräfte aufnehmen müssen. Die Teile sind Sicherheitsrelevant für Dein Rad. 

Sylvester


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Bedenke, daß diese Teile große Kräfte aufnehmen müssen. Die Teile sind Sicherheitsrelevant für Dein Rad.



jou, deswegen macht cd sie ja auch aus alu 

man darf froh sein, die dinger überhaupt zu bekommen. beim rz sind die ja gerne mal hops gegangen. 
sprich lager geben den geist auf, bolzen bekommt schräge last, gewinde leiert aus, dämpfer läuft schräg und ist gleich mit hinüber.


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. Februar 2013)

Alu ist nicht gleich Alu. Es gibt Legierungen, die sind fest wie Stahl.

Der Hinterbau des RZ ist meiner Meinung nach unterdimensioniert. Die Lager müßten größer sein und die Versteifungen massiver. 

Die Passschulterschraube sitzt gerade mal in ein paar mm breiten Alu und muß hier die ganze Kraft aufnehmen. Total falsch Dimensioniert ! 
Ich habe bei mir jetzt Industrielager von SKF eingebaut. Mal sehen ob die länger halten. Immerhin sind sie doppelt so teuer wie die Originale von CD.


----------



## toroi (24. Februar 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Die wirst Du nicht billiger bekommen.  Höchstens selber drehen. Bedenke, daß diese Teile große Kräfte aufnehmen  müssen. Die Teile sind Sicherheitsrelevant für Dein Rad.
> 
> Sylvester



Die originalen Teile sind schon ok; ich brauche aber eben nicht das komplette Set. Außer du meinst, daß der Rest auch irgendwann aufgrund zu schnellen Verschleißes gebraucht wird...




Enrgy schrieb:


> sprich lager geben den geist auf, bolzen bekommt schräge last, gewinde leiert aus, dämpfer läuft schräg und ist gleich mit hinüber.



Das hört sich ja gruselig an. Soweit ist es bei mir zum Glück bisher  noch nicht gekommen. Aufgrund falschen Werkszeugs, zu viel Kraft oder eben einer eher schwächeren Alulegierung (?) sind die Köpfe kaum noch als Inbusschrauben zu erkennen. Also muß bald Ersatz her.

toroi


----------



## Lammerjappen (2. März 2013)

Guselig ist richtig ausgedrückt. Die Lager oben in der Sitzstrebe an der Verbindung zur Wippe haben eine statische Tragzahl von etwa 500 N (Lagernummer 61800). An der Stelle dürften aber insgesamt für beider Lager so 2500 N auftreten (Hinterbauübersetzung*Fahrergewicht).  (Keine Gewähr für die Pi*Daumen Berechnungen und eventuelle Denkfehler, ich denk aber, dass das ganz gut hinkommt.)
Kein Wunder, dass die Lager regelmäßig durch sind. Bei mir ist der Hinterbau im RZ 120 auch irgendwie schief und eines der beiden Lager bekommt wohl die Hauptlast ab. Manchmal ist das schon nach 3 Monaten am Ende. Da kommt dann inzwischen auch kein teures Ersatzlager mehr rein sondern was günstiges von DS-Wälzlager für 1 . Wär zu schade um ein teures SKF, EZO, FAG,... 
Zum Glück ist an der Stelle auch keine Presspassung, sondern man klebt das Lager mit Loctite 638 ein. So kann man wohl ziemlich häufig das Lager wechseln, ohne den Lagersitz zu beschädigen    (Vielleicht haben die ja was bei der Konstruktion von dem Rahmen geahnt )

Von IGUS gibts ein Igubal-Gelenklager mit fast den gleichen Abmessungen wie das Originallager (EGLM-10; 19 außen, 10 innen, Breite 6mm => 5mm beim Original, Druckbelastung 2500 N). Mit nem gescheiten Stahlbolzen, den man sich bestimmt drehen lassen kann wird das dann evtl. dauerhaltbar. Werd ich vielleicht in unbestimmter Zeit mal testen... Zwar zweckentfremdet, aber vielleicht funktionierts ja.

Hier noch was von MTBR zu den Lagern am Rize (die Links im 1. Post):
http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/look-what-i-found-rize-rear-suspension-creak-elated-635563.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. März 2013)

Das klingt ja nicht gerade toll... Aber so ziemlich alle Hersteller verbauen ja relativ kleine Lager...

Aber das mit dem besonderen Lager von EGLM ist vlt ne Variante. Soviel mehr bringt der Stahbolzen ja auch nicht auf die Waage bestimmt. Sollte halt nur nicht anrosten das Ding.


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. März 2013)

Die Idee mit dem Igus Lager finde ich Klasse. Ein Gleitlager kann viel mehr Kraft aufnehmen, als so ein Spielzeugkugellager. Wer sich Bolzen anfertigen lassen will, sollte diese aus rostfreiem Stahl machen. Also entweder V2A Edelstahl (V4A) oder 1.2083 bzw. 1.2343.  Da ist so viel Chrom drinnen, daß das Zeug kaum rostet. 

Außerdem braucht man nur 4 Lager. Die oberen beiden Lager an der Wippe dienen nur der Stabilisierung. Tauschen muß man die unteren beiden Lager an der Wippe und die Schwingenlager in der Nähe der Radaufhängung.

Sylvester


----------



## gmk (3. März 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Alu ist nicht gleich Alu. Es gibt Legierungen, die sind fest wie Stahl.
> 
> Der Hinterbau des RZ ist meiner Meinung nach unterdimensioniert. Die Lager müßten größer sein und die Versteifungen massiver.
> 
> ...



es kommt sicher drauf an wie man fährt und was man fährt.
ich hatte im am-einsatz wenig probleme mit dem rize aus 2008(-2010) ~4500-5000km gefahren
und ich hatte keine probleme mit lagern ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. März 2013)

Ich staune bei meinem 2010er RZ auch, was die Haltbarkeit der Lager betrifft.
Gerade die kleinen Lager in der Sitzstrebe und dem Umlenkhebel halten, wo ich gedacht hätte das die schon längst zerbröselt sein müssten.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (3. März 2013)

Ich habe mich nun auch für mein Rz120 XLR1 aus 2012 entschieden mit einigen Änderungen. 

Zum einen kommt eine Reverb ran und ein X.0 Type 2 Schaltwerk inkl. Drehgriffe. Weiterhin wird der Laufradsatz gegen einen Neuen mit der AMride25 Felge getauscht. Reifen werden erstmal XK 2.2 RS montiert.

Dürfte damit ne schöne Spaßmaschine für meine Zwecke haben. Soll eher für das Touren genutzt werden. Da reichen mit 120mm aus.

Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Tips zu pflege? Werde den Rahmen zu Beginn auch an den kritischen Stellen abkleben und hoffen, dass er lange schön ausschaut.


----------



## rzOne20 (3. März 2013)

Ankleben unbedingt vor der ersten Fahrt ....


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> es kommt sicher drauf an wie man fährt und was man fährt.
> ich hatte im am-einsatz wenig probleme mit dem rize aus 2009 (-2011) ~4500-5000km gefahren
> und ich hatte keine probleme mit lagern ...



Mit Sicherheit kommt es darauf an, wie  und bei welchem Wetter man fährt. Ich bin in 2 Jahren 16000km mit dem Rad gefahren.

Nach ca. 8000km hatte ich folgendes Bild:
Die beiden Lager, die die Sitzstebeneinheit mit der Hauptschwinge verbinden waren völlig verrostet und die Käfige hatten sich aufgelöst. 

Die unteren Lager am Dämpferumlenkhebel sahen nicht viel besser aus. Nur die oberen Lager, die aber nur der Stabilisierung dienen waren noch ok. 

Die Gleitlager, die den Dämpfer mit den Umlenkhebel verbanden waren genau wie die Lagerschale kaputt. Ich habe eine neue Lagerschale und ein durchgängiges Lager aus Ampco 21 eingebaut. Davon gibt es hier irgendwo sogar ein Bild. Die Lebensdauer, der Lagerschalen werden irgendwo mit ca 1000 -3000 km angegeben. Danach muß man sie wechseln. Ich habe keine Ärger mehr mit diesem Lager. Meines Steht wie eine Eins !


----------



## gmk (3. März 2013)

8000 ist schon ganz schön viel
hattest du nie ein knarzen speziell im hauptschwingenlager?
schlechteres ansprechen des hinterbaus?

und grundlos wurde ja das 140m rize nicht aus dem programm genommen (moto detto)
war ja bei rocky mountain beim new slayer nicht anders

schlechte lager sind hald schon schwach von einer premium marke

ich hatte nur probleme mit den reduzierhülsen der unteren dämpferaufnahme
alle 500km brauchte ich neue
die gleitlager im dämpferauge waren nach ca. 2000km hinüber


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2013)

ich hab das ja von anfang an (frühjahr 2010 den rz40 rahmen auf garantie fürs jekyll 1 bekommen) gelesen, daß die lagerung so ihre probleme bereitet.

daher schon beim zusammenbau die lager geöffnet und mit fett vollgefüllt.

bolzen immer auf lockerung kontrolliert. alles war ok. nur der dämpfer verlor dann plötzlich extrem viel luft. bei der demontage das erstaunte erkennen, daß die modellbau-kugellägerchen am umlenkhebel ihren geist aufgegeben hatten (bolzen war noch fest), deshalb der dämpfer ziemlich quer lief und losicherweise undicht wurde. die lagerbolzen, gewinde incl. kontaktstellen am hebel waren kurz vom exitus, konnten aber noch wiederverwendet werden.

erforderlich waren:
neue lager (lagen schon länger bereit, kosten ja auch nicht viel) und neuer dämpfer (nicht mehr zu retten, alle polierversuche der laufbahn blieben erfolglos) und dann weiter im text.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (4. März 2013)

@gmk

ich hatte anfangs auch immer ein knacken im Hinterbau. Die Probleme konnte ich alle erst lösen, als ich selber das Teil demontiert habe. geteilte Lagerschalen sind ja auch wirklich die dämlichste aller möglichen Lösungen. Hier ist meine Lösung :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9562398&postcount=18

Sicher wäre der Hinterbau so ok, wenn mann denn ordentliche Lager statt dieser Spielzeugdinger eingebaut hätte !

Sylvester


----------



## gmk (4. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich hab das ja von anfang an (frühjahr 2010 den rz40 rahmen auf garantie fürs jekyll 1 bekommen) gelesen, daß die lagerung so ihre probleme bereitet.
> 
> daher schon beim zusammenbau die lager geöffnet und mit fett vollgefüllt.
> 
> ...



du hast die lager selbst geöffnet?
sind doch gedichtete industrielager

schlimm, schlimm
bim händler konnstest du nichts auf kulanz machen?



Sylvester68 schrieb:


> @gmk
> 
> ich hatte anfangs auch immer ein knacken im Hinterbau. Die Probleme konnte ich alle erst lösen, als ich selber das Teil demontiert habe.* geteilte Lagerschalen sind ja auch wirklich die dämlichste aller möglichen Lösungen*. Hier ist meine Lösung :
> 
> ...


*
ja*
nur das sind reduzierhülsen für die dämpferaufnahme
lager sind was anderes


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2013)

gmk schrieb:


> du hast die lager selbst geöffnet?
> sind doch gedichtete industrielager



Mit ner Nadel bekommt man die Gummidichtungen ja problemlos runter. Sollte man bei jedem Kugellager am bike machen, bevor man es einbaut. Dichtung runter, voll mit Fett, Dichtung wieder drauf. So hat Wasser bedeutend weniger Chancen, dort einzudringen. Zumal die Lager am Hinterbau ja nur um wenige Grad schwenken.


----------



## Lammerjappen (4. März 2013)

@Sylvester: Deine Lösung mit der Buchse aus Ampco 21 finde ich super. Das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge kann man auch gegen  ein Igus austauschen. Material Iglidur J (wasserresistent) und 1/2 Zoll Breite  wie auch Innendurchmesser (12,7 mm), Außen 19/32. Im Vergleich zu den Gleitlagern aus  Metall mit Gleitschicht die da serienmäßig rein gehören auch ein  Schnäppchen. Hab im 10er Pack so 2-2,5  pro Stück bezahlt.
Die Maße  von der Buchse, die da durch geht müsste dann aber eher in Richtung 12,8 mm  gehen. (Müsste man dann genau bei eingepresstem Lager nachmessen). Die Originalbuchsen schlackern leider mit dem Iguslager (0,1 mm Toleranz).

Ich habe auch den Eindruck auch, dass ein Plastiklager evtl. durch seine Flexibilität Querkräfte besser vom Dämpfer abhalten kann. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Grund für Luftverlust am Dämpfer. Hatte das an meinem Nukeproof Mega dadurch abgestellt, indem ich den Dämpfer selbst seine Mittallage finden ließ (Dreiteilige Dämpferbuchse, bei der ich die seitlichen Passscheiben weggelasen habe, die den Dämpfer in eine ganz leichte Schieflage gezwungen haben, weil der Rahmen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme nicht ganz so mittig geschweißt ist.)

Der größte Vorteil von einem Plastiklager ist aber (finde ich), dass man die zugehörige Buchse nur schwer zerstören kann. Mit den normalen Metalllagern mit dieser Gleitschicht ist irgendwann die Gleitschicht ab und das Metall reibt auf der Buchse => teuer weil Kompletttausch. Bei einem Plastiklager ist das irgendwann so ausgeleiert (dauert bei mir echt lang), dass man es merkt und wechselt, die Buchse aber ohne Probleme weiter verwenden kann, da ja kein Metall die Oberfläche verhunzt hat.


----------



## gmk (4. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit ner Nadel bekommt man die Gummidichtungen ja problemlos runter. Sollte man bei jedem Kugellager am bike machen, bevor man es einbaut. Dichtung runter, voll mit Fett, Dichtung wieder drauf. So hat Wasser bedeutend weniger Chancen, dort einzudringen. Zumal die Lager am Hinterbau ja nur um wenige Grad schwenken.



ok, du meinst das so

turner z.b. verwendet nur gleitlager

ich denke das problem beim rize ist unter anderem der schmale umlenkhebel
nicht ohne grund hat das (new)jekyll 15mm achsen und eine breite abstützung
aber es ist auch ein anderes kaliber als das rize (rz140)


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. März 2013)

@gmx

irgendwie ist es mir ziemlich gleich, wie die Dinger heißen. Funktionieren müssen sie. Ich kann sie ja nächtes mal Janine und Sandra nennen.

Sylvester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. März 2013)

genau
nenne genormte dinge einfach irgendwie
sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. März 2013)

Mir fällt hier ganz stark auf, daß Rize Fahrer sich hauptsächlich mit den Problemen ihres Rades auseinandersetzen müssen. Ich fahre auch noch einen Specialized Stumpi. Im Specialized Forum geht es da eher um die Farbe des Lenkers oder den einen oder anderen Anbaugegenstand.

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß irgendwas mit dem Rize gründlich verkehrt läuft.


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2013)

also ich bin total happy mit meinem rize 
könnte nicht besser laufen.
musste halt nur mal die neuen reifen ( fat albert 2.4 ) tauschen gegen nn 2.25 da 2.4 doch zu fett war.
sonst ist alles supi mit meiner karre...


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2013)

Meins fährt auch, bis auf die Probleme mit den Lagern in der Hebelei. Die behalte ich nun noch genauer im Auge.

Manche hats aber auch ganz hart getroffen. Da ich den ultra kenne, weiß ich, daß er wirklich keine wilden Sachen mit dem Teil gemacht hat. Einfach nur normale Touren ohne Hüpferei ...


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. März 2013)

Apropos Farbe, heute, wo der Trend immer mehr zu schönen Schwarz und Tiefschwarztönen in der Mode , beim Rad , bei der Kleidung und sonstigen geht, würde mich mal interessieren, wer so alles gegen diesen bescheuerten Trend geht. 

So langsam überlege ich schon bunte Blümchenbilder ans Rad zu kleben, getreu dem Moto der Blumenkinder der 60er Jahre. Knallbunte Radoutfits wären zu mindestens auch ein schöner Anfang. Langsam ist mir sogar rosa lieber als Schwarz.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2013)

schwarz ist schon schön,sollte aber jedem selbst überlassen sein,ob er trends mitgehen will oder seinen eigenen style hat.
mein rad ist weiß rot schwarz,und bleibt so.
ich hatte mal einen grünen beachcruiser,an den ich 110 kamillenblüten angeklebt hatte


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. März 2013)

So,
nun isses endlich Komplett fertig.
Cannondale Rize4
Lefty OPI / PBR 140mm Eighty-Aid Tuning
Fox Float RP23 Kashima
Komplett XTR Schaltung,Kassette,Kurbel,Innenlager,Umwerfer,Kette,Schalter
Jagwire Züge
Bremsen XTR Trail 
Scheiben 180er IceTec
Mavic Crossmax ST
NobbyNic EVO TLR
Thomson Elite / FIZIK Gobi Carbon
Easton Haven-Lenker / Cannondale Lock On Griffe
11,6kg











ich finde es ist niedlich geworden 
was ist eure Meinung?
Gruß in die Runde...


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2013)

es sieht sehr gut aus. Die Lefty ist gewöhnungsbedürfig. Aber wenn man sie mal in Action gesehen hatist das schon ok.

Schönes Rad.


----------



## Groudon (9. März 2013)

Sehr sehr schön geworden. Was hast du denn für einen Vorbau verbaut mit Länge und Steigung?

Ich bin ja am überlegen, ob ich mir einen Syntace F1.5 mit 75mm und 12° hole und auf das Headshox-Maß aufbohre in Verbindung mit dem normalen Lefty-Steuerrrohr.


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön geworden. Was hast du denn für einen Vorbau verbaut mit Länge und Steigung?
> 
> Ich bin ja am überlegen, ob ich mir einen Syntace F1.5 mit 75mm und 12° hole und auf das Headshox-Maß aufbohre in Verbindung mit dem normalen Lefty-Steuerrrohr.



Wozu etwas aufbohren ? Im Katalog steht dazu :


> *Schaftklemm-Ø	*
> *1.5'' (38.1 mm)*
> *1 1/8 (28.6 mm) mit 1.5" Reduzierhülse (optional)*


http://www.cesur.de/Vorbauten---Steuersaetze/FR---DH-Vorbauten/Syntace-Force-1-5-Vorbau-31-8.html

Brauchst nur die richtige Größe zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. März 2013)

Das CD Steuerrohr hat jedoch 39.6mm. Daher das Aufbohren um 1.5mm im Durchmesser


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2013)

na ist ja gut zu wissen. Schön, daß das genormt ist !

Aber wie willst Du das ausbohren ? 39,6er Bohrer gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Abgesehen davon dürfte es schwierig sein das Teil fest einzuspannen. Willst Du das mit CNC ausfräsen ? So würde ich das jedenfalls machen.

Bei CD hast Du wohl nichts passendes gefunden ? Schau mal hier:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/QSE15/SubProducts/QSE15-90x5

Die sind wesentlich billiger

Sylvester


----------



## Groudon (9. März 2013)

Ich will aber 75mm. ;-)


----------



## gmk (14. März 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> na ist ja gut zu wissen. *Schön, daß das genormt ist !*
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



1.5 = 1 8/16" = 38.1mm
cannondale 1.5 = 1 9/16" = 39.6875mm


----------



## Groudon (14. März 2013)

Nochmal ne Frage an euch. Weiß jemand, wie goß das Öffnungloch für eine Reverb Stealth sein muss und ob man das ohne Weiteres bei einem Rz120 vlt anbohren kann?

So ein Steifigkeitsverlust dürfte ja nicht passieren.  Einzig eine Quelle für Rissausbreitungen wäre gegeben... 


PS: Zeigt doch mal wieder eure Räder.


----------



## John Black (15. März 2013)

L


----------



## gmk (15. März 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> So,
> nun isses endlich Komplett fertig.
> Cannondale Rize4
> Lefty OPI / PBR 140mm Eighty-Aid Tuning
> ...



herrlich! 
wie kommst du mit der großen luftkammer zu recht?
war ja bei meinem rize immer ein nachtei - konnte nie die 50mm hub nutzen
selbst mit anderen dämpfern


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. März 2013)

@gmk
ich habe ihn zu toxo geschickt,und die tunes auf mich ( mein gewicht ) meinen fahrstil,und mein rad abstimmen lassen.
habe jetzt:
velocity tune auf F
boost valve auf  250
rebound tune auf M
hat mich zwar 53â¬ gekostet,aber jetzt bin ich voll happy mit dem teil.


----------



## chrisny (16. März 2013)

Was meint ihr, was man für ein Rahmengabel (Lefty) Set des 2012er RZ noch bekommen kann? Rahmengröße XL. Ich überleg umzusteigen auf ne kleinere Rahmengröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. März 2013)

chrisny schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, was man fÃ¼r ein Rahmengabel (Lefty) Set des 2012er RZ noch bekommen kann? RahmengrÃ¶Ãe XL. Ich Ã¼berleg umzusteigen auf ne kleinere RahmengrÃ¶Ãe



Wieviel Federweg hat das Teil ???

Rahmen (kein Handmade in USA mehr ?) mit DÃ¤mpfer max. 450-550â¬
Lefty (welche Version Alu/Carbon) max. 450-600â¬
Aber das zu bekommen wird nicht nur wegen der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe schwierig !!!

Was sagen die anderen ???


----------



## C_dale (17. März 2013)

@gmk,
ist schön geworden das Teil.
Ich würde aber einen Kettenschutz montieren. Bei meinem CD habe ich mittlerweile einen Original CD-Kettenschutz verbaut. Der wiegt zwar etwas mehr, sieht aber besser aus als der provisorisch montierte BBB-Schutz.
Ich stelle mal ein nicht ganz taufrisches Bild von meinem RZ 140 dazu.
Die 9-Gang-SLX Ausstattung wurde durch eine komplette XT-Ausstattung mit 10 Kettenblättern bei Neukauf ersetzt. Sattel, Sattelklemme und Griffe, so wie der Lenker wurden ausgetauscht. Eine Extra-Light Sattelstütze von FSA und etliche Titanschrauben drückten das ebenfalls das Gewicht - netto 11,70 kg -etwas nach unten.


----------



## chrisny (17. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist von dem 120mm rz 120 1 und leider kein Handmade in usa. Allerdings finde ich das die Qualität besser geworden ist. Der letzte usa rahmen gegen den der aktuelle getauscht wurde war unter aller Sau (schiefer Hinterbau) Gabel auch 120 mm und Alu.


----------



## justice_france (17. März 2013)

Hi,

ich bin am Überlegen mir ein RZ XLR zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher. Ich bin 1,79m groß, Beinlänge 84 cm. Was würdet Ihr mir raten, M oder L?


----------



## HavannaClub (17. März 2013)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin am Überlegen mir ein RZ XLR zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher. Ich bin 1,79m groß, Beinlänge 84 cm. Was würdet Ihr mir raten, M oder L?



Kannst beide Grössen fahren...ist eine Frage des eigenen Fahrstil. Ich fahre Grösse M bei 1,74 bei 82er Beinlänge. Mit Schuhen habe ich ca. eine Handbreite Platz zum Oberrohr. Eine 125er Reverb ist fast komplett versenkt und ich kann den Hub voll nutzen.

Gruss


----------



## gmk (17. März 2013)

C_dale schrieb:


> @gmk,
> ist schön geworden das Teil.



ist nicht meins 
hab meins 2011 verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (17. März 2013)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mein RZ 140 verkaufe.
Mein Keller ist zu voll, Soll ich es zerreißen und in Teilen verkaufen oder lieber am Stück.
Denkt Ihr es besteht Inerresse.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## HavannaClub (17. März 2013)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mein RZ 140 verkaufe.
> Mein Keller ist zu voll, Soll ich es zerreißen und in Teilen verkaufen oder lieber am Stück.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Die Frage ist...was brauchst du schneller...Platz oder das Geld. Damit beantwortest du dir deine Frage schon selbst 

Gruss


----------



## 321Stefan (17. März 2013)

Glücklicherweise nur Platz


----------



## justice_france (18. März 2013)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Kannst beide Grössen fahren...ist eine Frage des eigenen Fahrstil. Ich fahre Grösse M bei 1,74 bei 82er Beinlänge. Mit Schuhen habe ich ca. eine Handbreite Platz zum Oberrohr. Eine 125er Reverb ist fast komplett versenkt und ich kann den Hub voll nutzen.
> 
> Gruss



okay, danke! ich tendiere zu M, da ich mir eine größere Wendigkeit verspreche. ich konnte neulich mit beiden größen eine kurze probefahrt machen, diese brachte mir jedoch keinen eindeutigen aufschluss. die oberrohre bei cannondale sind aber tatsächlich ziemlich lang, weshalb ich fast zu gestreckt auf dem L saß. eine zwischengröße wäre optimal...


----------



## Groudon (24. März 2013)

Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Rize. ^^

Zum einen - welches Einbaumaß haben die Rz120 Modelle von 2012?

Und zweitens - wäre es möglich als Community die Kettenstreben mit dem X12 System zu gestalten? Das Hinterbau soll ja nicht gerade der steifste sein und es ist doch schade, dass Cannondale nichtmal 2013 am Rz120 die X12 Option hinzugefügt hat. Mir ist klar, das meine Idee ziemlich wahnwitzig ist - aber vlt doch möglich?


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Und zweitens - wäre es möglich als Community die Kettenstreben mit dem X12 System zu gestalten? Das Hinterbau soll ja nicht gerade der steifste sein und es ist doch schade, dass Cannondale nichtmal 2013 am Rz120 die X12 Option hinzugefügt hat. Mir ist klar, das meine Idee ziemlich wahnwitzig ist - aber vlt doch möglich?



warum willst du noch arbeit in das tote pferd stecken? ich denke, lange wirds das rz nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Groudon (24. März 2013)

Ja - das Trigger wird es wohl ablösen, das stimmt. Dennoch hab ich mir selber für das Rz120 von 2012 entschieden als kommendes Rad und hab gedacht, man könne sowas mal angehen. Aber war wohl ne Schnapsidee.

Aber welches Einbaumaß hat denn nun der Dämpfer am Rz120?


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. März 2013)

@gmk
Danke


----------



## gmk (25. März 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Rize. ^^
> 
> Zum einen - welches Einbaumaß haben die Rz120 Modelle von 2012?
> 
> Und zweitens - wäre es möglich als Community die Kettenstreben mit dem X12 System zu gestalten? Das Hinterbau soll ja nicht gerade der steifste sein und es ist doch schade, dass Cannondale nichtmal 2013 am Rz120 die X12 Option hinzugefügt hat. Mir ist klar, das meine Idee ziemlich wahnwitzig ist - aber vlt doch möglich?



welches einbaumaß meinst du?
einbauberite hinten (135mm) - dämpfereinbaulänge?

dürfte schwierig werden außer ein maschinenbauer hier ist motiviert


_@wurstzipfel_
klar doch ...
ich schmück´ mich doch nicht mit fremden federn


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2013)

Stimmt. Ich mein die Dämpfereinbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (25. März 2013)

Guten Tag,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rädchen und habe das RZ mit Lefty  in die nähere Auswahl genommen. Schon mal darauf gessen, kurz gefahren sehr schön. Leider habe ich den flinken Verkäufer vergessen zu fragen, was der Unterschied bei den Vorbauten ist. Das RZ 3 hat einen normalen Vorbau, das zwei und eins eine Art Tüte (?). Von der Ausstattung würde mir Nr. 3 reichen. Kann jemand sagen was das wiegt in M ohne Pedale. Der Verkäufer meinte unter 10,7 kg, was ich fast ned glauben kann, aber gerne will. Fährt das jemand mit X-Kings ohne Schlauch?
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. März 2013)

Der Vorbau im 3er ist eine einfachere Variante mit einem seperaten Gabelschaft und Vorbau.
Nachfolger von dem System sind die SI XC3 Vorbau/Gabelschaft Einheiten.

Das XLR2 wurde in diesem Test mit 11,3kg (mit/ohne Pedale?) gewogen, das 3er ist demnach noch etwas schwerer.

Zum Rest deiner Fragen kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.

 Kuka


----------



## gmk (25. März 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich mein die *Dämpfereinbaulänge*.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9383436&postcount=1

*184mm*
"gut" dass das nicht im manual steht


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2013)

Oh cool.  Das würde bedeuten, man könnte dann den 190x51 nehmen, wenn die Wippe noch die 7mm zum Sitzrohr Platz hat und könnte vom Federweg aufstocken. ^^


----------



## gmk (25. März 2013)

glaub´ sogar die haben 185mm

sollt´ sich ausgeh´n


----------



## Holger1984 (29. März 2013)

Hallo Leute und Cannondale Besitzer,

ich hab das RZ 120 2 2012 und möchte eine andere Gabel einbauen.
Um genau zu sein eine mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.
Der Steuersatz beim RZ ist ja integriert. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Lagerschalen nun haben müssen? Sind es oben und unten die gleichen? 
Ich glaube auch hier im Thread gelesen zu haben das Cannondale da ein quasi "eigenes" Maß verwendet? Das würde ja bedeuten ich müsste was mit einer CNC-Fräse anfertigen lassen? Stimmt das?

Für jede Art Info dazu wäre ich sehr dankbar, ich verzweifel damit nämlich langsam :/


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. März 2013)

Holger1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute und Cannondale Besitzer,
> 
> ich hab das RZ 120 2 2012 und möchte eine andere Gabel einbauen.
> Um genau zu sein eine mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.
> ...



Cannondale Steuersatz für Headshock Steuerrohr auf 1 1/8":
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

Von Reset Racing gibt es auch noch den CTRL-C 2" ..aber der kostet auch nochmal mehr als das doppelte vom Cannondale Teil.

 Kuka


----------



## Holger1984 (29. März 2013)

Oooooha!

Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm, was?! Von Dr. Cannondale hatte ich sogar schon gehört, bin aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen dort zu suchen. 
Super, der sieht doch nach was aus. Cane Creek muß sich ja jetzt nicht gerade verstecken. 
Und da ist sicher alles über Dichtungsringe sowie Gabelkonus etc. dabei, oder?
Den bestell ich jetz. Und zwar mit Anlauf! 
Das bringt mich gleich einen riesen Schritt weiter.

Vielen vielen Dank für den goldenen Tipp!

Gruß und frohe Ostern!
Holger


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

hatte jemand von euch beim rz 120 schonmal probleme mit den lagern am oberen ende der sitzstreben? also das zwischen Dämpfer wippe und sitzstrebe .... mein hinterbau hat nämlich spiel und ich weiß nicht so richtig was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger1984 (14. April 2013)

Hi!

Ich weiss was Du meinst, ich habe das auch! 

Meine Theorie dazu ist das durch die vielen "Schläge" die Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme abkriegen deren Aufnahmen im Rahmen 
mit der Zeit weiter werden. Krass ausgedrückt von rund zu eliptisch. Daher entsteht das Spiel - so meine Theorie. 

Gerne lass ich mich eines anderen belehren.


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

heißt das die Öffnung im rahmen ist ausgeweitet?  das rad ist so gut wie neu kann ich  auf garantie hoffen?? :0


----------



## Holger1984 (14. April 2013)

Ja, prinzipiell wollte ich das damit sagen.
Nur wie gesagt, es ist lediglich meine Vermutung dahinter.
Mit der Messlehre etc. nachgeforscht habe ich nicht, sodass ich das nicht
zu 100% belegen kann. 

Vor allem sollte das bei einem quasi Neurad wie in Deinem Fall ja nicht sein,
also denke ich das das noch andere Ursachen haben kann.

Warten wir mal ab was einer der alten Hasen hier sagt.


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

das rad hat ca. 10 Betriebsstunden..... im hand buch steht zu dem thema das man die Lager alle 25 stunden "warten" soll dazu müsse man dem handbuch nach lediglich die Bolzen lösen, den rahmen erwärmen , die lager rausdrücken dann die loctide reste entfernen , ein (2) neues lager kaufen und dann wieder einkleben.... soll das heißen das das zu den normalen Verschleißteilen gehört und es damit von jeglicher garantie ausgeschlossen ist (kann ja auch schlecht beweisen das ich erst 10 stunden gefahren bin) und damit nach jeder Fahrt neue Lager einkleben muss? oder kann ich auf kulanz seitens Cannondale hoffen ... schließlich wiege ich 54 Kg und mein fahrstil ist auch nicht der ruppigste   könnt ihr mir einen guten Händler empfehlen ? (berlin-  umgebung) hab bei meinem jetzigen immer das Gefühl das da nur azubis arbeiten :/


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2013)

die lagerung beim rz war (ist?) ja immer eine eklatante schwachstelle.
 ich würde auf jeden fall zum händler gehen, wenn das rad nicht mal 5 touren hinter sich hat. 
ausweiten tun sich die lagersitze nicht, sondern die lager selber kollabieren. nach 10 stunden mit 54kg im berliner flachland allerdings äußerst unwahrscheinlich. vermutlich sind die lagerbolzen nicht mehr richtig fest. 
würde das trotzdem vom händler begutachten lassen, denn lose bolzen können schnell einen viel größeren schaden nach sich ziehen.


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

bolzen sind fest ! es ist definitiv das linke LAGER das spiel hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

habt ihr noch einen  tipp in sachen Händler?


----------



## Steam (14. April 2013)

in welcher Gegend ?


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

belin-Brandenburg


----------



## Steam (14. April 2013)

oh da hab ich kein Idee ;(


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

schade :/ kann ich an der stelle auch andere stabilere lager einbauen?


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2013)

barnimheizer schrieb:


> schade :/ kann ich an der stelle auch andere stabilere lager einbauen?



nein. 
auch wenn jetzt wieder ein paar schlaumeier kommen und meinen, skf oder fag lager hielten länger, weil sie das 5-fache von noname ware kosten.


----------



## barnimheizer (14. April 2013)

also habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich bei einem 3000  fahrrad nach jeder Fahrt die lager des hinterbaus ersetzen muss? :/ oder war das jetzt eine einmalige panne die sich durch das einkleben von neuen lagern auf dauer beheben lässt?  

dann fahr ich jetzt wohl nur noch mit dem rush raus


----------



## Groudon (15. April 2013)

Ein wenig erschreckend finde ich das aber auch. Allein das einkleben von Lagern. Feiner.Maschinenbau sieht da irgendwie anders aus. Wie viel Spiel haben die Lager denn in den Aufnahmen? Denn mit dem einkleben kann man doch unmöglich die Position der beiden Lager zueinander so einstellen, dass sie.mmöglichst parallel sind und dadurch sich der Hinterbau bei der Montage nicht verzieht.

U.d alle 25h Fahrstunden wechseln ist ja auch ein Witz. Das wären ja jeden Monat neue Lager. Wieso konstruiert man da nicht größere Lager, die.mit den Kräften besser zurechtkommen?

Ich freu.mich ja voll auf.mein.XLR1 nächste Woche, aber wenn ich sowas lese von Cannondale sinkt.meine Freude irgendwie.


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2013)

hier noch ein link zum thema. zwar schon älter, aber in der sache dürfte sich nichts groß geändert haben.
daß man lager mit loctite einklebt, ist jetzt nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. die lager schlackern im sitz ja auch nicht groß hin und her.


----------



## Holger1984 (15. April 2013)

Ich finde das auch sehr ernüchternd. 
Vor allem besteht bei mir nach nun mehr 1.500 km auf dem Esel 
ganz akut Handlungsbedarf. 

Kleiner Trost wäre ja das es entgegen meiner Theorie "nur" die Lager sind.
Und die könnte man ja "beliebig" oft tauschen.

Nichts desto trotz liebe ich mein RZ abgöttisch 
Selten so schneidig und agil MTB gefahren!

EDIT:
Bei den Lagern dürfte es sich doch um diese handeln, oder?
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP073

Nun ja...rund 30 Euro mit Versand. Wenn ich dann wieder 1500 km Ruhe habe - gerne 
Braucht man irgendwelche speziellen Einpresswerkzeuge? Ich mache sowas gern selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (15. April 2013)

Eine Wartung ist folgendes.

Funktionsprüfung und gegebenenfalls wechseln was defekt ist.
Wenn ein Lager schwer oder rau läuft wäre ein wechsel angesagt. Und das bekommt man nur mit wenn man die Lagerung frei legt über das übliche Wippen bekommt man das nicht mit!

25 Std fahren mit einem 20km/h Schnitt (das ist schon sehr schnell mit einem MB durch den Wald ) ergibt eine Wartung alle 500km. Wenn ich pro Tour 50km fahre...also alle 10 Touren wenn man das Beispiel heran ziehen mag. 

Ein Lager hat immer Spiel und das staffelt sich in C1 bis C3 ...C3 Lager haben besonders viel Spiel.

Gruss


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2013)

ich hab in der bucht für 10 lager keine 8 euro bezahlt incl. versand. der genannte preis ist reine abzocke.

im übrigen halten die no-name china lager inzwischen länger als die originalen (ebenfalls noname ohne sichtbaren herstellerhinweis)

wichtig ist, die lager vor dem einbau einer fettkur zu unterziehen. also dichtscheibe runterhebeln (nadel oder messer) und dann komplett mit fett füllen. da die lager sowieso nur um wenige grad schwenken, bleibt das fett auch drin. 
dadurch wird das eindringen von wasser weitgehend vermieden und die lager verrotten nicht so schnell.

zur montage: 
sitzstrebenschwinge demontieren, lager mit passendem dorn rauskloppen, lagersitz von loctite resten befreien (messer), loctite dünn auftragen und lager wieder reindrücken. schwinge montieren, bolzen anziehen und trocknen lassen - fertig.


----------



## Steam (16. April 2013)

+off Topic+Nabend zusammen,  hat von euch jemand ne Idee wo ich Ersatzteile für meine Kindshock 950r bekommen kann ?? ich benötige den silbernen Ring der unter der farbigen Überwurfmutter das System schließt, meiner ist wohl verbogen die Stütze fährt nur wiederwillig aus, wenn ich ihn nach oben schiebe (zum Testen) dann funzt alles, von daher muss der getauscht werden  kann nix finden im Netz. Need help please


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich hab in der bucht für 10 lager keine 8 euro bezahlt incl. versand. der genannte preis ist reine abzocke.
> 
> im übrigen halten die no-name china lager inzwischen länger als die originalen (ebenfalls noname ohne sichtbaren herstellerhinweis)
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir auch mal so ein paar Billiglager gekauft. Die taugen auch nichts. Die klappern und wackeln schon vor dem Einbau. Außerdem, was soll der Geiz. Für ein Rad von 2000 EU sollte man wenigstens das Geld für ein paar ordentliche Lager übrig haben.

Ich frage mich schon eher, wie man ein Lager für 1 Euro herstellt, um die halbe Welt schickt und auch noch mit Gewinn verkauft.

Ich habe festgestellt, daß es mehr Sinn macht richtige Lager zu verwenden und diese mit sehr viel Fett einzubauen, so daß kein Wasser und Dreck an die Lager kommt. Da reicht es dann auch 1x im Jahr einen Service zu machen .....


----------



## barnimheizer (17. April 2013)

könntest du mir einen link zu den lagern geben die du verbaust?


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal so ein paar Billiglager gekauft. Die taugen auch nichts. Die klappern und wackeln schon vor dem Einbau...



wie ich schon schrub, die noname lager halten inzwischen länger als die original verbauten, welche ebenfalls noname sind. ich fahre die teile auch in der lefty nabe, ebenfalls mit längerer lebensdauer als die original eingebauten.




Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Für ein Rad von 2000 EU sollte man wenigstens das Geld für ein paar ordentliche Lager übrig haben.



ja, das sollte der hersteller wirklich!


----------



## barnimheizer (18. April 2013)

cannondale sagt sie kennen das Problem und werden je nach Schadensausmaß entweder die lager oder den rahmen tauschen.... die haben mich doch glatt direkt nach der farbkombi für den rahmen gefragt sie meinten ans aktuelle modelljahr angepasst soll ich wählen


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. April 2013)

Also in meinem 2010er Rz sind noch die originalen -Japanische EZO - Lager drin. Laufen wunderbar!

Rechts unten in der Sitzstrebe hatte sich mal eins gelöst. Nach erneutem einkleben ist da auch wieder Ruhe.

 Kuka


----------



## berghochbremser (19. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich haeb mir vor kurzem ein Rize Rahmen gekauft in Xl, da die Lefty`s dafuer recht selten sind hatte ich ueberlegt meine DT Swiss EXC 150 ( mit reduzierung auf 130) einzubauen, das ich den besonderen Steuersatz brauche ist mit mitlweile klar. Die Frage ist, veraendere ich mit einer "normalen" Gabel die Geometry so sehr? 
Habe die Info von jemandem der sich damit recht gut auskennt, ich wundere mich nur, da das rize ja sowohl mit Fox als auch mit RS Gabel (120-140)mm verkauft wurde.

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (19. April 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich haeb mir vor kurzem ein Rize Rahmen gekauft in Xl, da die Lefty`s dafuer recht selten sind hatte ich ueberlegt meine DT Swiss EXC 150 ( mit reduzierung auf 130) einzubauen, das ich den besonderen Steuersatz brauche ist mit mitlweile klar. Die Frage ist, veraendere ich mit einer "normalen" Gabel die Geometry so sehr?
> Habe die Info von jemandem der sich damit recht gut auskennt, ich wundere mich nur, da das rize ja sowohl mit Fox als auch mit RS Gabel (120-140)mm verkauft wurde.
> ...



Bei den günstigen Einstiegsmodellen wurden keine Leftys verbaut ( ich glaube ab 3000 gibt es ein Bike mit Lefty), dort kamen dann RS und Fox rein.

 Kuka


----------



## canno-range (19. April 2013)

Im Handbuch für das RZ 140 (baugleich dem 130er Rize) ist eine maximale Gabellänge von 530 mm angegeben. 

Also einfach die Länge der DT messen und schon wird klar, ob sie passt oder nicht.


----------



## berghochbremser (19. April 2013)

Super, danke!! sind sogar genau 530mm.


----------



## volviq (19. April 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich haeb mir vor kurzem ein Rize Rahmen gekauft in Xl, da die Lefty`s dafuer recht selten sind hatte ich ueberlegt meine DT Swiss EXC 150 ( mit reduzierung auf 130) einzubauen[..]
> Gruesse


Wieso willst du den Travel reduzieren? Meiner Erfahrung nach, fühlt sich eine Lefty mit 130mm eher wie eine normale 150mm Gabel an - wenn du die EXC also herunter travelst, wird sich das Rad wohl etwas weniger smooth fahren als mit einer Lefty. 
Würde es denn für dich als ein Problem darstellen, wenn die Gabel im Extremfall tiefer eintauchen würde?


----------



## DFG (20. Mai 2013)

Tach,
ich bin seit heute Eigentümer eines XLR 2 Model 2012. Dazu habe ich vier Fragen.
Aufgezogen waren Maxxis, aufziehen würde ich vorne einen Bergkönig und hinten einen Kreuzkönig von Conti in 2,25. Oder gibt es Alternativvorschläge?
Gibt es Richtwerte wie man die Gabel und den Dämpfer Richtung Tour, also wie eine Sänfte, abstimmen kann?
Lohnt der Umbau der Naben auf Tune, abgesehen vom Styl?
Habt Ihr einen Schnellspanner an der Sattelstüze verbaut?


----------



## Groudon (20. Mai 2013)

Von den Reifen - gute Wahl.

Ich fahre vorne den MountainKing2 2.4 RaceSport und hinten den X-King 2.4 RaceSport. Das auf einer Felge mit 25mm Maulweite. 

Da du wahrscheinlich den originalen Laufradsatz besitzt, empfehle ich dir die Reifen in 2.2", damit sie sich bei wenig Druck nicht zu schwammig fahren.

Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 25% Sag und einer guten Zugstufen-Einstellung. Hatte vorher die Zugstufe recht straff, jetzt, mit der richtigen Einstellung, nutze ich im normalen offenen Modus bei normaler Fahrweise (keine Sprünge o.ä.) bis zu 65% des Federweges, der Dämpfer ist sehr gut im Ansprechverhalten und wippt sogut wie garnix! Dadurch habe ich noch genug Reserve bei harten Dingen. 

Das Rz120 ist keine Sänfte. Das sollte man wissen. Es ist ziemlich progressiv am Hinterbau!

Also nimm so 25% und teste die Zugstufe aus! Da kannst du den Dämpfer gut beeinflussen.

Wegen der Nabe - nimm lieber breite Felgen (FunWorks AMride25 oder ZTR Flow EX) als leichte Naben. Mein LRS wiegt 1700gr und hab dafür eine bessere Performance bergab!

Und wegen dem Schnellspanner. Ich fahre eine Klemme mit Inbus, aber dafür eine Reverb.


Also, wenn du das Rad nur für Touren nutzt und nicht für Rennen empfehle ich folgende Investitionen:

- verstellbare Sattelstütze (z.B. Rock Shox Reverb)
- einen Laufradsatz mit breiten Felgen (ZTR Flow EX oder AMride25)
- 2.4" Reifen in Verbindung mit breiten Felgen

Der 2.4er X-King passt in den Hinterbau rein. Ich habe aber eine Schutzfolie auf den Verbindungssteg der Kettenstreben geklebt, damit bei Schlamm der Lack dort nicht abgeschabt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (20. Mai 2013)

@DFG

Die Reverb habe ich mir auch dran gebaut. Das wertet das Rad nochmal eine ganze Klasse auf.

So extra breite Reifen, mehr als 2,25 machen für ein Marathon Fully nicht viel Sinn. Die fahren sich zu schwer. Werde bei meinem das nächste mal die "Continental MTB - Reifen Race King 2.2" drauf packen. 

Finger weg von den  Nobby Nic's. Die sind Schrott. Racing Ralph ist noch ganz ok. Wenn es doch mehr in die Berge gehen sollte, kannst Du ja mal die Rubber Queen oder den Mountain King drauf machen. Aber eben nicht mehr als 2,2 in der Breite.

Die Federung mußt Du so einstellen, daß sie möglichst schnell wieder ausfedert, ohne Dich rauszukatapultieren. Wie eine "Senfte" kannst Du das Rad nicht fahren. Mit so einer Einstellung trittst Du Dich zu "Tode" und kommst keinen Berg hoch. 

Ich fahre das Rad bei Touren, leichten Wurzelstrecken und leichten Downhills . Für härtere Sachen habe ich den Stumpjumper.

Bin mit meinem RZ jetzt ca. 18.000km gefahren.

Sylvester


----------



## butcher1995 (21. Mai 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Tach,
> ich bin seit heute Eigentümer eines XLR 2 Model 2012. Dazu habe ich vier Fragen.
> Aufgezogen waren Maxxis, aufziehen würde ich vorne einen Bergkönig und hinten einen Kreuzkönig von Conti in 2,25. Oder gibt es Alternativvorschläge?
> Gibt es Richtwerte wie man die Gabel und den Dämpfer Richtung Tour, also wie eine Sänfte, abstimmen kann?
> ...



Hi,

ich hab das gleiche Rad. Hab grad die conti's (vorn MK2 2.2, hinten XK 2,2) entfernt, weil ich mit denen nicht zufrieden war und hab Maxxis (vorn Advantage, hinten Ardent) draufgezogen. Das Einzige was nicht so toll ist, ist das mehr an Gewicht ansonsten ist das Rad meiner Meinung nach jetzt klar besser unterwegs.

Gruß
Sascha

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## DFG (21. Mai 2013)

Erstmal Danke,
das Rad ist nach 20 Jahren HT eine Sänfte. Ich fang mal mit 25% an und schau ob ich damit klar komme. NN hatte ich mal in einem Anfall von Wahn auf dem HT und war froh als die endlich fertig waren. Also eher nicht. Ich fang mal mit dem KreuzKönig an. Den haben ich noch in der Garage. Zu breit ohnehin nicht, es ist ja erstaunlich das ich mich früher mit Starrgabel, Magura Raceline und Ritchy Speedmax in 1,9 nicht umgebracht habe


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Mai 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Tach,
> ich bin seit heute Eigentümer eines XLR 2 Model 2012. Dazu habe ich vier Fragen.
> Aufgezogen waren Maxxis, aufziehen würde ich vorne einen Bergkönig und hinten einen Kreuzkönig von Conti in 2,25. Oder gibt es Alternativvorschläge?
> Gibt es Richtwerte wie man die Gabel und den Dämpfer Richtung Tour, also wie eine Sänfte, abstimmen kann?
> ...



Ich hab für mich persöhnlich zwei Reifensätze.

Für das Flachland in B/BRB 2,2" Race King. Für die paar Erhebungen hier, den Sand oder das urbane Gelände sind ausreichend. Ich hab troz Race Sport Ausführung noch keine Panne seit 2000km gehabt.

Wenn ich mich dann mal ein paar hundert km oder mehr mit dem Auto weg, Richtung Harz, Zittauer, Alpen o.a. Gardasee bewege, kommen die 2,2" Rubber Queen rauf.

Die 2,4" MKII passen bei mir gar nicht in den Hinterbau 

Von gemixten Reifen (am HR ein leichteres Modell) bin ich weg, dafür fahr ich im abschüssigen Gelände zu Hecklastig (Ar*** hinterm Sattel  ).

Im August gehts zur TBA in der Lenzerheide, da überlege ich den Baron rauf zu ziehen, mal schauen.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2013)

Den 2.4er MK hab ich hinten.noch.nicht.probiert aber der 2.4er XK passt in.meinen Rz120 Hinterbau mit etwa 5mm Luft zur Verbindungsstrebe der Kettenstreben. Seitlich mehr als 1cm.


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Mai 2013)

Ein 2,4er Reifen auf ein leichtfüßiges Rize ist doch ein wenig als ob man mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt. 

Ein 2.4er Reifen paßt auf ein Cannondale Judge, auf ein Claymore, ein Jekyll oder auf ein Specialized Demo. Dort macht so etwas Sinn. Aber nicht auf einem Rize. Da gehört ein leichtfüßiger gut rollender Reifen drauf, oder denkt jemand darüber nach den "Red Bull Rampage" Contest mit einem Rize zu fahren ? 

Na dann gutes gelingen !

Sylvester


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2013)

Naja - für mich machen breite Reifen durch aus Sinn - egal an welchem Rad.

Ich habe auch extra einen Laufradsatz mit 25mm Maulweite verbaut, welcher 1700gr wiegt. Da hätte ich auch einen mit Alpine nehmen können für 1400gr. Klar.


Aber wie gesagt - für mich haben breite Reifen nur Vorteile. In Verbindung mit einer breiten Felge (>23mm Maulweite). Dazu noch die Rock Shox Reverb und aus jedem Bike wird eine echte Spaßrakete.


Ich wollte für mich kein Bike mit 140mm und mehr, weil es in meinem Wohngebiet einfach zu viel für mich wäre. Daher habe ich mich eben für ein 120mm Rad entschieden.

Da ich aber für schnelles Fahren mein Hardtail besitze, wollte ich ein Touren-Bike mit maximalem Spaßfaktor für mich - so kam ich aufs Rz120 mit den Modifikationen! =)


Ist nur meine Meinung.  Und den Vergleich mit den Kanonen und Spatzen finde ich etwas... naja. Aus den Haaren gegriffen. Ein RK 2.2 ist schließlich genauso breit wie ein MK2 bzw XK in 2.4"


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Mai 2013)

Das finde ich interessant. Ich habe mal Speci Clutch auf mein Rize gemacht. Damit hätte ich wahrscheinlich in den Alpen Downhill fahren können. Die Dinger klebten regelrecht am Boden. Aber Bergauf oder auf Touren sind die Dinger eine Katastrophe ! Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, wie breit die waren, jedenfalls haben die gerade so noch rein gepaßt.

Bezüglich der Reifenbreiten würde mich mal interessieren, woher Du die Infos hast. Mich interessiert der RK2.2 . Das soll mein nächster Reifen werden8 (für das RZ120).

Auf dem Stumpi fahre ich die Seci Purgatory GroundControl in 2.35" . Die haben ein super Fahrverhalten im Wald und auf Trails. Auch auf langen Strecken  lassen sie sich richtig gut fahren. 

Ja, die Reifen sind ein Thema für sich. 

Die beste Erweiterung am Rad ist aber die Reverb. Das merke ich jeden Tag beim rumcrossen.

wünsche gutes gelingen,  Sylvester


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin eine Zeit lang den RK 2.2 RS in Kombination mit dem X-King 2.4 RS am Vorderrad gefahren. Von der Breite nehmen die beiden sich nix!


Im Moment fahre ich an meinem HT (2kg leichter als das Fully) den X-King 2.2 RS und am Fully den MountainKing2 2.4 RS vorn und den X-King 2.4 RS hinten und merke kein schlechteres Rollverhalten. Der MountainKing selber rollt immer noch sehr sehr gut.

Ich kann daher jedem, der sein Rad nur für Touren bewegt und keine Rennen fährt und nix gegen Continental hat, die Kombination aus dem MK2 2.4 RS und dem XK 2.4 RS empfehlen. Das ganze aber nur mit Felgen von >23mm Maulweite. Natürlich geht es auch mit 18.8mm (wie der BlackFlag Pro LRS ursprünglich an meinem Rz120 verbaut war), aber der Reifen entfaltet sein ganzes Potential erst auf einer schön breiten Felge!

Und auf Tour macht es wenig unterschied, ob das Rad nun 11.5kg oder 12.0kg wiegt, wohl aber, ob man bergab richtig Gas geben kann, oder immer mit angezogener Bremse fahren muss. 


Daher eben mein Tipp:

 - Reverb
 - LRS mit Felge mit Maulweite >23mm
 - breite Reifen


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Mai 2013)

Den Mountain King kenne ich noch vom letztem Urlaub auf Gran Canaria. Rollt eigentlich sehr gut, nur hatten wir etliche Pannen. Der Guide hat mir dann den RubberQueen empfohlen.

Auf dem Rize brauche ich einen Reifen, mit dem ich schnell unterwegs bin. Habe vor 2 Wochen wegen meiner bescheuerten Reifenwahl ca. 2 Minuten beim Bergzeitfahren verloren. ( 9km ; 300hm bei Starkregen und 12% max. Steigung (erste 2km)) Irgendwie bin ich in den flacheren Passagen nicht richtig vorwärts gekommen. Na gut, wegen des miesen Wetters waren die meisten noch viel langsamer und für den 2.Platz hat es dicke gereicht. Nächstes mal mache ich gleich die richtigen Pneus drauf.

Es werden warscheinlich die RK 2.2 RS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn du das Rz als Wettkampfrad nutzt ist See RK 2.2 sicher die bessere Wahl, auch wenn dessen Pannenschutz noch geringer ist. 

Oder du nimmst gleich den X-King in 2.2 vorn wie hinten. Der rollt nur.minimalst schlechter, hat aber im Nassen und in Kurven und auf Schotter klare Vorteile. ;-)


----------



## Sylvester68 (22. Mai 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wenn du das Rz als Wettkampfrad nutzt ist See RK 2.2 sicher die bessere Wahl, auch wenn dessen Pannenschutz noch geringer ist.
> 
> Oder du nimmst gleich den X-King in 2.2 vorn wie hinten. Der rollt nur.minimalst schlechter, hat aber im Nassen und in Kurven und auf Schotter klare Vorteile. ;-)



Danke für den Tip.

Sylvester


----------



## DFG (23. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,
da ich noch nie eine Lefty hatte, wie muss sich den das Rädchen für die Federrate drehen lassen? Das eine Ultra und läst sich nur ein paar mm drehen, oder gibt es einen Trick?
Danke


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Mai 2013)

Welche Letfy genau hast du?

Speed, Ultra und Max sind die Breschreibung für den Einsatz/Federwegsbereich.

Ich denke man müsste schon wissen, welche Dämpferkartusche (von der leitet sich auch das Federungssystem ab) du verbaut hast.

SPV, TPC, DLR, RLC, PBR, XLR, ELO ...

 Kuka

edit:
Drei Seiten, auf denen man sich anschauen kann, wie die Einstellknöpfe an dem jeweiligen Modell aussehen.
http://eighty-aid.com/de/lefty


----------



## DFG (23. Mai 2013)

Es könnte so einfach sein, ist es aber nicht
Verbaut ist eine Lefty Ultra XLR 120 mm, OPI soloAi[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]r. Der Lock out geht, aber ich kann die Federrate nur minmal verstellen, oder bin ich zu blöde, was ich nicht ausschließen kann[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2013)

die federrate bei ner luftgabel verstellen?  geht doch imho nur über den luftdruck und nicht über ein einstellrad. oder kann man da, ähnlich wie bei fox dämpfern mit piggypack, das volumen verändern?


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Mai 2013)

Er meint wahrscheinlich die Zugstufeneinstellung, mit dem großen roten Einstellknopf.

Der sollte sich schon mehr als ein 'paar millimeter' verstellen lasssen.
Ich hab jetzt noch keine XLR in der Hand gehabt, bei meiner PBR muss ich zum Einstellen der Zugstufe den Lockout aktivieren.
Dann kommt der Zugstufeneinsteller raus 'geploppt' und er lässt sich drehen, k.A. ob das bei der XLR auch notwendig ist.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (23. Mai 2013)

Die Zugstufe der XLR sollte sich immer drehen lassen und zwar um locker mehr als 270 Grad


----------



## DFG (23. Mai 2013)

Falsche Bezeichnung Zugstufe ist gemeint.
Also immer drehen oder nur der Lockout aktiviert ist. Aber das kann man ja ausprobieren. Wenn nicht muss ich es mal in die Werkstatt bringen, zum fahren ist es gerade eh nicht so schön, bei Dauerregen und 6 Grad. Ja is den schoo Weihnacht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> ...Dauerregen und 6 Grad. Ja is den schoo Weihnacht......



ja, morgen ist der 24.
also noch fix geschenke kaufen heut abend!


----------



## KaMi_bln (23. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn es hier vielleicht nicht so hin passt. Bin echt am überlegen mir ein fully von Cannondale zu holen. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung welches???


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn es hier vielleicht nicht so hin passt. Bin echt am überlegen mir einen Pkw von Mercedes zu holen. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung welchen???


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. Mai 2013)

KaMi_bln schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier vielleicht nicht so hin passt. Bin echt am überlegen mir ein fully von Cannondale zu holen. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung welches???



Ich würde als nächstes ein Trigger oder ein Jekyll kaufen.


----------



## diodato (23. Mai 2013)

Traum TRIGGER CARBON 1 !!! Wenn Geld keine so große Rolle spielt Ein Radkumpel hat sich die Rakete gekauft. Ich bin nur im Uphill und bei 150km Touren mit meinem Flash schneller und er ist bei weitem der schlechtere Abfahrer.


----------



## HavannaClub (25. Mai 2013)

Baue mir gerade ein Unterrohrschutz und möchte euch Teil haben lassen bzw. fragen ob das mit dem Ausgangsmaterial etwas werden kann.

1 mm längsgeriffeltes Alu was mit "hand" kaum zu bearbeiten ist...des weiteren wird in einem weiterem Schritt eine Softschicht aufgebracht zwischen Rahmen und Schutz erfolgen. Die Aluform mit Schutz wird dann mittels Schrauben befestigt.












Die Bilder sind von der Urform und natürlich der 1. Versuch und noch nicht fertig. Entschuldigung für die schlechten Bilder...auf die schnelle mit dem Tel.

Es braucht 3 Biegungen...die 1. geht ja noch aber die 2 aussen sind haarig....der Rest aussen rum ist nur eine Sache mit der Flex.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (25. Mai 2013)

ich habe dafür einen alten Gummischlauch aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern fest gemacht. Da mein Rad schwarz ist fällt das nicht mal auf.

1mm Alu ist zu dick. Nimm 0,5 er oder 0,3er. Das kannst Du mit der Hand biegen und als Schutz reicht das auch aus. Darunter wirst Du ohnehin Gummi mahen müssen, weil Du sonst die Farbe vom Ramen kratzt. (Scheuerbewegung beim radeln)

Sylvester


----------



## diodato (25. Mai 2013)

warum nimmt man keine Folie? z.B von 3M die ist besser als die vorgeklebte.
So ein Alublech würde ich mir nicht ans Rad biegen
Oder das hier:
http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-unterrohrschutz-flash-29-carbon
http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-unterrohrschutz-flash-26-carbon


----------



## HavannaClub (25. Mai 2013)

An der Stelle sitzt der Radträger 591 von Thule und da ist Gummischlauch oder auch Folie wenig hilfreich um eine Verstärkung, im Gleichzug mit einem Schutz gegen Steine, umzusetzen.

Gruss


----------



## Groudon (25. Mai 2013)

Und wozu die Verstärkung? Hast du Angst, dass es dir das Rohr zerdrückt?! Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Mai 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> warum nimmt man keine Folie? z.B von 3M die ist besser als die vorgeklebte.
> So ein Alublech würde ich mir nicht ans Rad biegen
> Oder das hier:
> http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-unterrohrschutz-flash-29-carbon
> http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-unterrohrschutz-flash-26-carbon



Das Teil ist mit 67EU ja richtig günstig. Mein alter Schlauch hat nicht mal 1EU gekostet. Hatte sowiso ein Loch. Recycling halt.

Man muß doch anderen nicht sein Geld hinterherwerfen.

Sylvester


----------



## diodato (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe sein Teil auch nicht an meinem Flash bis jetzt mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Ein Rad für ein paar tausend Euro kaufen und dann auf einmal auf 1 Euro achten würde ich mir aber nicht antun. Ein Schlauch oder Blech sieht bei  einem weißen Rahmen auch irgendwie runtergerockt aus. Hat was von Waterworld

Meine 3m Folie ca. 1 qm hat beim örtlichen Autobekleber auch nur 5Euro gekostet 
Wenn die Folie nichts bringt dann kaufe ich mir so ein Teil. Ich hätte nur angst das sich dahinter der Dreck sammelt, wie beim Schlauch übrigens auch. 


von meiner Streichelhardware via Tapatalk gesendet


----------



## KaMi_bln (26. Mai 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Traum TRIGGER CARBON 1 !!! Wenn Geld keine so große Rolle spielt Ein Radkumpel hat sich die Rakete gekauft. Ich bin nur im Uphill und bei 150km Touren mit meinem Flash schneller und er ist bei weitem der schlechtere Abfahrer.



Das Carbon 1 ist doch nix für Abfahrt oder??? Ich hät auch voll Angst mit dieser Gabel zu fahren


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2013)

KaMi_bln schrieb:


> Ich hät auch voll Angst mit dieser Gabel zu fahren



wer vom rennrad kommt, braucht sich um die stabilität einer lefty wohl keine gedanken zu machen


----------



## KaMi_bln (26. Mai 2013)

Ja wenn ich damit aber durchs Gelände fahre ist das schon was anderes als auf der Straße


----------



## diodato (26. Mai 2013)

KaMi_bln schrieb:


> Das Carbon 1 ist doch nix für Abfahrt oder??? Ich hät auch voll Angst mit dieser Gabel zu fahren



die Lefty ist die beste Gabel die ich je gefahren bin. Der Vorteil ist das Rad kann sich nicht mehr verwinden in der Gabel. Sieht im ersten Moment vielleicht komische aus aber ich würde die Lefty gegen keine andere eintauschen.



Enrgy schrieb:


> wer vom rennrad kommt, braucht sich um die stabilität einer lefty wohl keine gedanken zu machen



Was soll das heißen, schon mal Rennrad die Pässe runter gefahren? Ich meine mit einem Rennrad wo man auch mal 80-90-100 fahren kann ohne das es wackelt. Das ist was anderes als mit 60 durch den Wald zu hoppeln
Ich miss dazu sagen, ich fahre vorwiegend Rennrad, ich mag lange Touren ab 150km oder mit dem MTB sowas wie Kirchzarten Marathon oder Furtwangen ect. Nicht eben auf den Berg und sofort wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Mai 2013)

KaMi_bln schrieb:


> Das Carbon 1 ist doch nix für Abfahrt oder??? Ich hät auch voll Angst mit dieser Gabel zu fahren



Im Zweifelsfall dann doch ein Claymore nehmen.

Spaß beiseite, die Räder sind ausgereift. Die stecken mehr weg, als man gemeinhin annehmen würde.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## HavannaClub (29. Mai 2013)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Baue mir gerade ein Unterrohrschutz und möchte euch Teil haben lassen
> 
> 1 mm längsgeriffeltes Alu was mit "hand" kaum zu bearbeiten ist...des weiteren wird in einem weiterem Schritt eine Softschicht aufgebracht zwischen Rahmen und Schutz erfolgen. Die Aluform mit Schutz wird dann mittels Schrauben befestigt.
> 
> ...



so Schutz ist fertig und ich bin zufrieden 

Kostenpunkt...bissle Zeit...Gewicht.. keine 30 Gramm.

Hier paar Eindrücke vom "Endprodukt"





















Um die Frage auch noch aufzuarbeiten


Groudon schrieb:


> Und wozu die Verstärkung? Hast du Angst, dass es dir das Rohr zerdrückt?! Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Wenn Schlamm und Steine genau an der Unterrohrstelle kleben wo der Thule 591 von unten ansetzt und du das Rad nicht vorher putzen tust....ja dann drückt man die Steine in den Rahmen. Das gibt Kratzer und nach der fahrt mit den Bike oben am Auto auch Dellen genau in dem Bereich wo jetzt der Schutz ist.



Gruss


----------



## diodato (29. Mai 2013)

oh man ist das Hä.....lich. Du hast doch ein Alu Rahmen oder nicht? Mein altes Canyon war auch aus Alu und nach zig TKM war da nichts. Es war auch auf Anhänger, Dach oder auf so einem Thule montiert auch im mitten im Winter, Regen usw. Das ist ein MTB und kein Rennrad aus Carbon. Das würde ich nur im Kofferraum transportieren.
Gruss
diodato


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2013)

komm, er will doch nur den "made in taiwan" sticker verdecken und muß es als unterrohrschutz tarnen


----------



## diodato (29. Mai 2013)

Stimmt wenn das so ist dann hast du natürlich recht. Das Menschen immer so ein Angst haben müssen


----------



## HavannaClub (29. Mai 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Rennrad aus Carbon. Das würde ich nur im Kofferraum transportieren.
> Gruss
> diodato





diodato schrieb:


> Das Menschen immer so ein Angst haben müssen



Ich denke die Angst liegt eher bei dir 

Ein Schönheitswettbewerb bestreite ich mit der Umsetzung nicht...erfüllt nur sein Zweck. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

Und den Aufkleber brauche ich doch nicht verstecken...ich könnte den ja abmachen...trotzdem ist der Rahmen Made in Taiwan.

Gruss


----------



## diodato (29. Mai 2013)

NE NE NE wenn mein Rad kaputt geht kaufe ich mir ein neues. Wäre zwar sehr schade, aber nicht hält ewig. Die Zeiten wo ich mit emotional oder finanziell gebunden habe an einem Gegenstand sind schon lange vorbei, so etwas macht unfrei


----------



## HavannaClub (29. Mai 2013)

^^ siehe meine Signatur...musst mich nicht aufklären...halte es ja genauso

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (3. Juni 2013)

Tach,
ich doktor immmer noch an der richtige Sitzposition rum. Die verbaute Sattelstütze hat mir zuviel Versatz nach hinten. Da fehlen mir glatt zwei Zentimeter, bis zur Pedalachse. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für eine Carbonsattelstütze, bzw. merkt man tatsächlich was im Bereich Flex oder ist das reines Voodoo? Den Gewichtsunterschied nehme ich lieber an Körpergewicht ab......
Danke


----------



## diodato (3. Juni 2013)

Kommt darauf an welche Sattelstütze. Cannondale Save, Syntace p6 oder die neue von Canyon da schon. Es gibt auch noch andere mit Flex .aber billig sind die alle nicht. Ich finde das sich schon lohnt gerade beim HT. Ich wollte mal meine Save verkaufen und mir eine leichtere Stütze gönnen. Als ich die Tune probe gefahren (3 Std. Tour) bin wurde sofort wieder die Save montiert. Da ist mir der Flex wichtiger als das Gewicht.
Die meisten habe allerdings einen Versatz. Die Bor Carbon evo soll auch noch gut sein.

Grus
diodato


----------



## Groudon (3. Juni 2013)

Wozu eine flexende Stütze an einem.120mm.FULLY? Dann lieber eine verstellbare Stütze.


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. Juni 2013)

Eine Reverb drauf und alles ist im grünen Bereich.

Macht echt Spaß, wenn man einen steilen Berg runterfährt. Der Hinterbau reagiert zwar etwas "flattrig", aber für ein Marathonrad ist das schon ok.


----------



## DFG (4. Juni 2013)

SCHREIEN muss hier keiner, ich zwar schon älter aber nicht taub. Schön, also wenn dann teuer und dann stellt sich die Frage nach der versenkbarer Sattelstütze. Die habe ich jetzt noch nie vermisst, aber kann ja noch werden.
Danke


----------



## Groudon (4. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte nicht schreien. Nur es hervorheben.  War nicht böse gemeint. =)

  @Sylvester68 - was meinst du mit flattrig? Nicht wirklich seitensteif?


Ich hab bei meinem Hinterbau immer noch das "Problem", dass ich trotz 25% Sag gerade mal 2/3 bis 3/4 des Federweges ausnutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (4. Juni 2013)

Alles wird gut......
Wieviel Druck ist den bei welchem Gewicht auf dem Dämpfer? Und wieviel Rest ist den nach dem Ring noch vorhanden. Ich probier auch gerade hin und her.


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. Juni 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht schreien. Nur es hervorheben.  War nicht böse gemeint. =)
> 
> @_Sylvester68_ - was meinst du mit flattrig? Nicht wirklich seitensteif?
> 
> ...



Bergab , gerade in steilen Passagen, empfinde ich es so, als ob der Hinterbau etwas schwammig reagiert. Ich gehe im direkten Vergleich von meinem Stumpjumper evo aus. 

Nicht richtig seitensteif ist vielleicht eine gute Beschreibung für den Effekt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

Hat jemand von euch nen Abzieher für die Lefty-Nabe übrig ???






Wenn ja PM mit Preisvorstellung an mich !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## DFG (17. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Wenn ich kräftig reinlange, fängt die Scheibe an zu schleifen und das ziemlich heftig. Das beruhig sich nach ein paar Metern wieder, so dass ich davon ausgehen, dass sich die Bremsscheibe durch Wärme verzieht. Verbaut ist eine Elixir R und eine 180 Scheibe von Avid. Gibt es Sofortmaßnahmen, ohne die Scheibe sofort zu entfernen.


----------



## Patrik1985 (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist mein aktuelles RZ120.
Hat mein altes F700 abgelöst.





Vielleicht kann mir der Eine oder Andere auch bei meinem Problem helfen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=639400


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2013)

Wie pflegt man am besten den schwarz-matten Lack des Rz120 XLR 1 2012 damit keine Kartzer reinkommen? Gibt es da Rahnenpflegemittel oder so?


----------



## Patrik1985 (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich handhabe es folgendermaßen:
Mit dem Kärcher den groben Dreck runter blasen. Das entfernt dann die meisten Steine und groben Erdklumpen. Danach mit dem Waschhandschuh und einem guten Shampoo den Rest sauber machen. Hat mir bisher Kratzer erspart.
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich auf extrem gute Waschutensilien zurück greifen kann, da mein Bruder professionelle Autopflege betreibt. Aber auch mit herkömmlichen Mitteln sollte man den Fahrradlack gut pflegen können.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Wenn ich kräftig reinlange, fängt die Scheibe an zu schleifen und das ziemlich heftig. Das beruhig sich nach ein paar Metern wieder, so dass ich davon ausgehen, dass sich die Bremsscheibe durch Wärme verzieht. Verbaut ist eine Elixir R und eine 180 Scheibe von Avid. Gibt es Sofortmaßnahmen, ohne die Scheibe sofort zu entfernen.



das hat doch nix mit dem rz zu tun. die bremse würde an jedemr ad und jeder gabel schleifen. stell die frage mal im bremsenforum.


----------



## Groudon (18. Juni 2013)

Patrik1985 schrieb:


> Also ich handhabe es folgendermaßen:
> Mit dem Kärcher den groben Dreck runter blasen. Das entfernt dann die meisten Steine und groben Erdklumpen. Danach mit dem Waschhandschuh und einem guten Shampoo den Rest sauber machen. Hat mir bisher Kratzer erspart.
> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich auf extrem gute Waschutensilien zurück greifen kann, da mein Bruder professionelle Autopflege betreibt. Aber auch mit herkömmlichen Mitteln sollte man den Fahrradlack gut pflegen können.


 

Benutzt du da noch irgendwelche besonderen Wachse nach dem Waschen oder so? Ich hab bei mir eben ganz leichte Riefen oben drin und dachte vlt kann man da mit einem Wachs das wieder bissl wegbekommen.


----------



## Patrik1985 (18. Juni 2013)

Nein, lediglich ein Shampoo, das Carnauba-Wachs enthält. Aber Wachse entfernen keinen Riefen. Dazu muss man eine Politur nehmen. Das Problem ist aber, dass man matte Lacke nicht polieren kann. Also leider wirst du die kleinen Riefen nicht weg bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (19. Juni 2013)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch nen Abzieher für die Lefty-Nabe übrig ???
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur die Kappe...


----------



## s´Mattl (19. Juni 2013)

Als Themen-Gründer war ich lange Zeit dem Forum abstinent, dem Rize nicht.
Freitag wird mein Rize dem Mechaniker vorgestellt. In letzter Zeit hatte ich beim Durch-/Überfahren von Bodenunebenheiten perkussive Geräusche vom Hinterteil wahrgenommen.
Ich tippe auf die die Nabe des Hinterrades (SLR Mavic Crossmax ST Lefty). Dann habe ich mal meine Streckenaufzeichnungen ausgewertet. Gefahren habe ich den LRS seit 30.05.2011, und er hat 6113,94 km drauf. 
Die Lagerschalen sind ggf. platt, wird sich ja herausstellen...


----------



## Groudon (20. Juni 2013)

So Leute,

ich hab mir ja vor wenigen Wochen mein Rz120 geholt und bin da bei dem Mistwetter letztens gefahren.

Nach dem Trocknen im Keller ist mir dabei 2x das Phänomen begegnet, dass die Kurbel beim ersten Reintreten nach dem Abstellen sehr viel Kraft gebraucht hat. Als wäre viel Dreck im Lager, welches erst losgerissen werden muss.

Da scheinen die BB30 Lager nicht sonderlich gut geschützt zu sein, oder? Hatte das damals bei einem schlecht gedichteten HT2 Lager auch.

Wie schwer ist denn der BB30 Lagerwechsel? Und wie kann man die Kurbel demontieren? Weil das ist schon doof. Gibt es richtig gute gedichtete Lager?

Hab an meinem HT ein Reset Racing Lager und nach korrekter Montage läuft das nach über 1000km und viel schlamm noch immer sehr sehr weich! Top gedichtet.

Sowas such ich für BB30.


----------



## HavannaClub (21. Juni 2013)

Ist das Tretlager defekt...merkt man das immer...auch nach dem "losreissen" wie du so schön schreibst.


> bin da bei dem Mistwetter letztens gefahren.
> 
> Nach dem Trocknen im Keller



Da ja richtig viel Schlamm bis jetzt war ist es gut möglich das auch die Kette und Schaltung schön voller Schlamm war und nach dem trocknen festgetrocknet ist und das Schuld ist an deinem 2 maligen Phänomen.

Die BB30 Lager bekommste schnell raus...Kurbel ab...Lager mit einem passenden Dorn raus schlagen, immer schön gleichmässig rings rum schlagen...neue Lager mittels Gewindestange und grossen und dickeren Unterlegscheiben reinpressen. Wenn die Lager schief reingehen mit einem paar leichten schlägen mit dem Hammer nachhelfen. Oder halt die passenden Werkzeuge kaufen.

Vor dem Neueinbau natürlich alles reinigen!

Gruss


----------



## Groudon (21. Juni 2013)

Ok. Irgendwelche hochwertige und super gerichtete Lager bekannt?


----------



## HavannaClub (21. Juni 2013)

Hatte noch keinen Schaden an einem BB30 Lager 

Gruss


----------



## Csdo (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe das rz120 XLR2, mit dem ich ca. 1000km gefahren habe. bevor ich es gekauft habe, habe ich es Probe gefahren und die Lefty hat top angesprochen. Nun hab ich es und die Gabel is zwar gut, spricht aber nicht so super an wie bei der Testfahrt. Woran liegt das?

Außerdem hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Tretlager recht weit unten ist, da ich bei Trails auch schon mal aufgesetzt habe bei denen ich mit meinem Kona oder ein Kumpel mit dem Stumpjumper nicht aufsetzen.
Ich mein da lässt sich nichts daran ändern, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen.


----------



## butcher1995 (24. Juni 2013)

Csdo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe das rz120 XLR2, mit dem ich ca. 1000km gefahren habe. bevor ich es gekauft habe, habe ich es Probe gefahren und die Lefty hat top angesprochen. Nun hab ich es und die Gabel is zwar gut, spricht aber nicht so super an wie bei der Testfahrt. Woran liegt das?
> 
> Außerdem hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Tretlager recht weit unten ist, da ich bei Trails auch schon mal aufgesetzt habe bei denen ich mit meinem Kona oder ein Kumpel mit dem Stumpjumper nicht aufsetzen.
> Ich mein da lässt sich nichts daran ändern, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen.



Lass mal nen Reset an der Lefty durchführen bzw guck mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498564


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Danimal (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin immer noch glücklicher Besitzer eines RZ140 Carbon 2. Geiles Teil! Hat von euch schon mal jemand ein Problem mit einer ölenden Lefty Max Carbon (mit Fox RLC Innenleben) gehabt? Ich kann weder bei der Druckstufendämpfung, noch bei der Zugstufendämpfung irgendeinen Defekt feststellen - aber da ist unter dem Faltenbalg definitiv ein dicker Schluck Öl rausgelaufen (natürlich auf die Bremse).

Und: Hat mal jemand verscucht, den RP2-Dämpfer durch was brutaleres zu ersetzen? Mich würde ein Dämpfer mit besserer Kühlung interessieren (der RP2 verhärtet merklich bei langen, anstrengenden Abfahrten).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Juni 2013)

Der einzige Ursprung von Öl unter dem Faltenbalg ist das Obere Ende der Dämpferkartusche.

Also die Abschlußkappe auf der Kartusche.
Von da läuft das Öl dann runter auf die Lagerbahnen.

Es kann auch noch ein 'Überrest' von einem vergangen Service sein.
Ich würde es sauber machen und beoachten.

http://eighty-aid.com/sites/default/files/08 Lefty Speed Fox RLC 110mm Owners Manual Supplement.pdf


----------



## Jumpstumper (26. Juni 2013)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> i ölenden Lefty Max Carbon (mit Fox RLC Innenleben) gehabt? Ich kann weder bei der Druckstufendämpfung, noch bei der Zugstufendämpfung irgendeinen Defekt feststellen - aber da ist unter dem Faltenbalg definitiv ein dicker Schluck Öl rausgelaufen (natürlich auf die Bremse).
> 
> ...



Sollte ich wohl bei meinem mal den Faltenbalg aufmachen/hochschieben? Mal sehen, bisher funzen sämtliche einstellmöglichkeiten wie sie sollen.


----------



## Danimal (26. Juni 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> D
> Ich würde es sauber machen und beoachten.



Vielen Dank, so werde ich das machen (und zur Not einen Satz neue Bremsbeläge opfern) 

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Ianus (27. Juni 2013)

Stehe eigentlich kurz davor, mir ein RZ120 XLR 3 zu holen. Hatte gestern eine Probefahrt, fährt sich in meinen Augen sehr schön. Wenn ich aber die letzten 20 Seiten so durchlese überlege ich es mir nochmal. Auf das Geschiss mit den Hinterbaulagern habe ich eigentlich keine Lust....


----------



## DFG (27. Juni 2013)

Was für ein Geschisse mit den Hinterbaulagern? Lager sind Verschleißteile!


----------



## Ianus (27. Juni 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Was für ein Geschisse mit den Hinterbaulagern? Lager sind Verschleißteile!


 
Sicher,

aber schon nach 25 Betriebsstunden, wie es in einem Post zu lesen war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CVO (28. Juni 2013)

In 1-2 wochen ist es bei mir soweit; dann kommt endlich mein RZ120 XLR 1 
Zwei entscheidungen stehen noch aus. Pedals und ein möglichst leichter lenker in weiss. Was fahrt ihr, bzw was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## diodato (28. Juni 2013)

Lenker New Ultimate 
http://bor-germany.de/de/product/55-new-ultimate-evo-white-bar
Pedals. Time ATAC
http://www.time-sport.com/pedales/atac-xc_15.aspx


----------



## CVO (28. Juni 2013)

WOW! Super schön der lenker! Sensationell. Gefällt mir sehr. Danke! Die pedals sehen auch sensationell aus. Wie fahren die sich, bzw lösen die aus?


----------



## DFG (28. Juni 2013)

Wieviel Räder sind verkauft worden? Ich würde das auf Produktionsfehler buchen.


----------



## Csdo (28. Juni 2013)

seh ich auch so ein Montagsrad kannst du von jedem Hersteller erwischen.


----------



## barnimheizer (28. Juni 2013)

ich hatte das Problem mit den lagern.... wurde von cannondale aber behoben und funktioniert seitdem tadellos


----------



## Groudon (28. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mir heute neue.30x42x7 Lager holen für.meine BB30 Kurbel. Werden die alten.mit nem Mutterschlüssel ausschlagen und die neuen wieder einschlagen. Vorher werden die aber.ordentlich.!!! Gefettet. Damit dürfte dann hoffentlich 2000km+ Ruhe sein. Das aktuelle ist keine 500km gelaufen...


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Juni 2013)

Ausschlagen, naja kann man machen.
Einschlagen würde ich die neuen Lager nicht. Baue dir mal lieber ein Einpresswerkzeug aus einer langen Schraube, Mutter, Unterlegscheiben und/ oder auch mit dem alten Lager.

 Kuka


----------



## Csdo (28. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Scheibengröße beim Rize und bei der LEfty maximal verbaut werden können bzw. bis zur welcher Größe es freigegebn ist?


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Juni 2013)

Hinten hab ich noch keine Beschränkung gefunden. An der Lefty ist die Freigängigkeit durch den Faltenbalg begrenzt, die neueren Lefty Modelle vertragen 203mm.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnypepp (28. Juni 2013)

wollte gerade meiner lefty (ultra pbr, ca. 1.300 km gelaufen) etwas luft spendieren...pumpe angesetzt, und nach dem ersten hub kam mir aus der gabel - muss ja aus dem ventil gekommen sein - zähe, hellgrüne flüssigkeit entgegen, geschätzt ein halber teelöffel...das wird wohl das schmiermittel aus der luftkammer gewesen sein? ist der verlust einer solchen menge in ordnung?


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2013)

So - hab jetzt die Kurbel demontiert.

Nach dem ich die Seite mit den Kettenblättern demontiert habe (ging bei mir recht einfach) wollte die Welle nicht aus dem Lager.

Aber mit paar harten Schlägen mit Hammer + Holz ging sie doch raus, war aber echt fest drinnen.

Nun hatte ich mir neue Rillenkugellager geholt und die Frau vom Geschäft hat mir doch 30x46 Lager gegeben und keine 30x42x7 Lager... 

Passen natürlich nicht. Das Außengehäuse hat ja ein 42er Durchmesser. Daher brauch ich 30x42x7mm Lager.


Aber ne andere Sache - das Tretlager ist ja total offen - da kann ja das Wasser von Oben ohne Probleme ins Lager kommen - man hat auch keine Hülse, die die Lager abdichtet. Finde ich doch echt schwach... Kein Wunder, dass da das ganze Wasser durchkommt... Echt beschissen finde ich!!!


Naja - wie auch immer. Da muss ich diese Woche die Lager tauchen gehen und dann wieder einpressen. Ach ja - wenn doch 1x alles klappen würde...


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Juni 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber ne andere Sache - das Tretlager ist ja total offen - da kann ja das Wasser von Oben ohne Probleme ins Lager kommen - man hat auch keine Hülse, die die Lager abdichtet. Finde ich doch echt schwach... Kein Wunder, dass da das ganze Wasser durchkommt... Echt beschissen finde ich!!!
> 
> ...



Aber es müsste doch unten ein Loch drin sein, oder.

Das kann das Wasser bzw. die Feuchtigkeit auch wieder raus.


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2013)

Bei.mir ist kein.Loch...


----------



## lix (30. Juni 2013)

An meinem auch nicht. Also Rahmen drehen und Wasser auslaufen lassen...


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2013)

Ist doch.aber keine.Lösung. Vlt Bohr ich noch ein Loch.von unten rein. Oder ich mach das Sitzrohr irgendwie von Unten zu. Irgendwie zukleben oder so. Aber da haben dir.Konstrukteure nicht wirklich an die Lager gedacht bei sowas...


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Juni 2013)

Ich würde da ein Loch an der tiefsten Stelle rein Bohren. 3mm reichen aus.

 Kuka

edit: in meinem RZ 140 und Rize (Je der Alurahmen) ist es sogar 1/2" groß (6,7mm)


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2013)

Ok. Da werden ich das so machen. Ach das.mit den Lagern stinkt.mich an. Wollte doch wieder Fully fahren die Woche... Naja. 

Überlege, ob ich die Hinterbaulager alle freilege und ordentlich fette, damit es d.nicht auch.gleich zum Totalausfall kommt. Gibt es da.was besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Juni 2013)

Die Lager in den Sitzstreben und im Umlenkhebel (also die sechs 'Kleinen') sind eingeklebt, und das sollten sie dann auch wieder (Loctite 638)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (30. Juni 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: in meinem RZ 140 und Rize (Je der Alurahmen) ist es sogar 1/2" groß (6,7mm)



Also 1/2" oder 6,7mm ? 

_Übers Lochbohren werde ich mal nachdenken._


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Juni 2013)

lix schrieb:


> Also 1/2" oder 6,7mm ?



 .. Ok 1/4" und 6,35mm

Da wurde der Kopf zu sehr erschüttert, auf dem Weg vom Keller die zwei Etagen hoch ...


edit:
Ich sitze grad an der Klausurvorbereitung für Mathe 3 .. da kommt auf zehn Zeichen und Symbole nur max. eine Ziffer...


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte die Lager ja nicht rausgemacht. Nur freigelegt (also Sitzstreben und Kettenstreben voneinander demontiert), die Dichtung runtergehebelt und richtig viel Fett reingemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> edit: in meinem RZ 140 und Rize (Je der Alurahmen) ist es sogar 1/2" groß (6,7mm)



cool, wieder gewicht gespart! 

ps: ich hab auch kein loch im tretlagergehäuse. dafür eine adapterhülse bb30 auf ht2 

ps2: mein deore ht2 lager fahre ich nun seit 4 jahren und 13000km. inclusive winterpokal und so quatsch, also ganzjahreseinsatz ohne pflege und im winter immer feste mit dem schlauch druff. keine ahnung, warum die lager bei machen so elend schnell verrecken


----------



## CVO (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht wohl so aus, als ob das Ende des RZ gekommen wäre ;-(
Wird wohl durch eine Neuauflage des Rush ersetzt... Und zu allem Überfluss... Nur 29er - kein 650B in Sicht. 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/06/20...hter-brings-full-featured-600-mountain-bikes/

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich da noch was ändert....


----------



## Groudon (13. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt an meinem Rz die Lager gewechselt. 

Man braucht sich echt NICHT wundern, wenn die Lager schnell im Arsch sind. Das Lager ist ja in keinester Weise vor eindringendem Schmutz geschützt!!!

Durch das im Tretlager offene Unterrohr und Sitzrohr kann eindringendes Wasser ohne Probleme an die Lager gelangen und so auch IN die Lager. Zusätzlich ist ja nur eine dünne Scheibe nach außen hin auf dem Lager um es zu schützen - so ein Mist.

Und wenn man dann das Lager doch mal festfährt und man tritt weiter, kann man das Tretlager zerrammeln, weil der Außenring dann die ganze Kraft auf das Tretlagergehäuse überträgt bei einem festen Lager!!!

Da ist das PressFit30 Lager besser gedichtet und bei einem festen Lager kann dort nur die Lagerhülse in Arsch gehen!

Sorry - aber da haben die Ingenieure echt nicht mitgedacht!!!


Hab meine Lager jetzt richtig mit fett vollgerammelt und auch von innen an das Lager eine dicke Fettwulst geschmiert, damit möglichst lange das fett außen bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (14. Juli 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Stehe eigentlich kurz davor, mir ein RZ120 XLR 3 zu holen. Hatte gestern eine Probefahrt, fährt sich in meinen Augen sehr schön. Wenn ich aber die letzten 20 Seiten so durchlese überlege ich es mir nochmal. Auf das Geschiss mit den Hinterbaulagern habe ich eigentlich keine Lust....



Habe doch nicht widerstehen können  Fährt sich ja sowas von genial


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Juli 2013)

CVO schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus, als ob das Ende des RZ gekommen wäre ;-(
> Wird wohl durch eine Neuauflage des Rush ersetzt... Und zu allem Überfluss... Nur 29er - kein 650B in Sicht.
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/06/20...hter-brings-full-featured-600-mountain-bikes/
> ...



Da haben sie aber auch Einiges dem Rotstift zum Opfer fallen lassen (gut das es dann nicht mehr Rize/RZ heißt).
Die Carbonsitzstreben sind weg, die Schweisnähte (ok, die schönen gibt es seit 2011 nicht mehr) und der geschmiedete Backbone (Sitzrohr mit Lagerdrehpunkten und BB aus einem Stück) fallen weg. 

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Juli 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt an meinem Rz die Lager gewechselt.
> 
> Man braucht sich echt NICHT wundern, wenn die Lager schnell im Arsch sind. Das Lager ist ja in keinester Weise vor eindringendem Schmutz geschützt!!!
> 
> ...



.. und? schon den Bohrer angesetzt?


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2013)

von welchem lager redest du denn hier? tretlager ht2? dann sollte doch sowieso eine adapterhülse bb30 auf ht2 im rahmen stecken und die ist geschlossen. ist zumindest bei mir so. deshalb läuft mein ht2 lager wohl auch sein über 12.000km...


----------



## Groudon (14. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr aber eine SRAM X.0 BB3 Kurbel. Ein BB30 Innenlager mit Adapter.macht ja.keinen.wirklichen Sinn in meinen Augen.
 @kuka.berlin. Die Carbonsitzstreben gab es ja schon 2012 nicht mehr. Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist, dass man noch immer am Heck auf.Schnellspanner setzt statt auf X12. Das ist schon ziemlich schlecht finde ich. Und wieso man es nicht einfach Rz29 genannt hat sondern Rush ist auch ziemlich sinnlos, schließlich ist es ja von der Formsprache her ein Rz für 29" Räder. Und das man das geschmiedete BackBone.weggenommen hat ist auch schade. Vom Kraftfluss dürfte das ja deutlich besser gewesen sein als verschweißte Teile.

Und das Steuerrohr sieht recht kurz aus. Da wundert es mich, dass man keine 29er Lefty mit geringerem Brückenabstand endlich zeigt.


----------



## DFG (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, Ja das pöse Radmaß. Ich sag mal meins hat jetzt rund 450 km runter und wenn das auf ist, mach ich mir Gedanken um ein neues. Von daher sind mir Radmaße so was von egal. Der Hype geht vorrüber und nächste Woche treiben die Bikebravos eine andere Sau durch das Dorf. Und es gibt immer einen der die reitet......., die Sau.
So und jetzt was technisches. Wenn ich vorne und hinten jeweils auf das große Blatt schalte (ja ich weiss!) dann blockiert der Antrieb. Ist das richtig oder ist die Kette zu kurz? Ich habe ein XLR2 Bj. 2012 mit FSA Kurbel und XTR Schaltwerk, was man strammer stellen kann.


----------



## Groudon (15. Juli 2013)

Wird die Kette zu kurz sein.


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2013)

CVO schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus, als ob das Ende des RZ gekommen wäre ;-(
> Wird wohl durch eine Neuauflage des Rush ersetzt... Und zu allem Überfluss... Nur 29er - kein 650B in Sicht.



Das wäre schade 
Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr stark für das RZ 120 XLR 2 .


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es auch sehr bedauerlich. Fand es auch schon nicht OK, dass es das RZ nicht mehr als 140er gab, sondern nur noch 120er


----------



## Csdo (15. Juli 2013)

@DFG: hab auch das XLR2 aus 12, bei mir geht vorne/hinten groß....

Ich finde das Bike gut nur die verbaute Elixir find ich bescheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das wäre schade
> Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr stark für das RZ 120 XLR 2 .



das rush aus dem bericht sieht aber genauso aus wie das rz. heißt bloß anders.


----------



## DFG (15. Juli 2013)

Jo danke, ich habe es mir schon gedacht, das die Kette zu kurz ist. Geht nächste Woche zur Inspektion und wird erledigt. Und die Bremse, naja, ich hatte vorher eine Formular da ist jede Bremse besser, wobei ich auch eine R verbaut habe.....


----------



## Csdo (15. Juli 2013)

Die Bremse wird demnächst sowieso durch ne XT ersetzt dann sollte ruhe sein.


----------



## DFG (15. Juli 2013)

Hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass man eine Schelle für Bremse und Schaltung hat. Der Lenker ist schon recht voll. Das werden wir dann entscheiden, wenn die Beläge rund sind oder ich im Winter Langeweile habe


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das rush aus dem bericht sieht aber genauso aus wie das rz. heißt bloß anders.



Komme gerade vom CD-Händler, das RZ fliegt aus dem 2014er Programm.

Den Nachfolger "Rush" wird es nur mit 29er Räder und normaler Gabel (keine Lefty) geben.
So ist es zumindst in den Händler-Unterlagen abgebildet und beschrieben.

Also wurde doch nicht nur die Optik verändert.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2013)

das erinnert doch wohl eher an ein aufgemöbeltes rz als an das alte rush mit seinem eingelenk hinterbau und dämpfer ohne wippe:


----------



## Ianus (16. Juli 2013)

Ist es eigentlich ein großer Akt, den normalen Ahead-Vorbau an einer Lefty durch den OPI zu ersetzen? Vom Werkzeug her ist eigentlich alles da.


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. Juli 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich ein großer Akt, den normalen Ahead-Vorbau an einer Lefty durch den OPI zu ersetzen? Vom Werkzeug her ist eigentlich alles da.



Kommt drauf an. 
Klassische A-Head Vorbauten bigt es ja für die Lefty nicht. Nur in Verbindung mit einem Lefty-4-all Adapter (1 1/8 Gabelschaft).
Wenn der Verbaut ist (mit einem klassischen 1 1/8 Steuersatz) passt der SI OPI Vorbau nicht.

Da brauchst du den original SI Steuersatz.
Wenn das der Fall ist, ist es kein Problem.

 Kuka


----------



## Ianus (16. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Momentan ist an dem RZ die Lefty mit diesem C3-Vorbau montiert. Ich möchte nun den Vorbau montieren, der diese Konterung an der Steuerrohrunterseite hat. Der Zeichnung nach muß ich den alten Standard Schaft austreiben und den OPI-Schaft einpressen. Ist das so korrekt? Benötige ich dafür Sonderwerkzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcrew (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes RZ 120 aus 2010 gekauft und bin mit dem Dämpfer nicht ganz zufrieden. Verbaut ist ein Fox Float RP23 mit der PP-Funktion. Wie hier schon mal diskutiert wurde, funktioniert diese für meine Begriffe unzulänglich, sodass ein störendes Wippen bestehen bleibt.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man dieses Problem beseitigen kann?
Bei der Probefahrt mit dem Bike eines Freundes, in dem ein 2013er Fox Float CTD verbaut ist, funktioniert die Wippunterdrückung einwandfrei.
Liegt es an der neuen Dämpfergeneration oder gibt es andere Gründe?
Zur Vollständigkeit: Ich wiege 73kg.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für hilfreiche Antworten.
Grüße


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Juli 2013)

Das Dämpfungsdesign hat sich über die Generation schon verändert.
Fox bietet die Dämpfer auch in Diversen Setups an.

Druck und Zugstufe in je drei Bereiche voreingestellt sowie bei den Aktuellen noch ein variablen Boostvalve-Druck.

Du kannst den Dämpfer mit deinem Angaben zum Bike und deinem Gewicht sowie deinen Wünschen zu Toxoholics oder diversen 'Tunern' schicken, die ihn dir dann anpassen können.

 Kuka

Was ich damit sagen will: Nur ein 'Neuer' -aktueller- Dämpfer wird dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## hcrew (23. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Das kann ich nachvollziehen und folgere, dass die optimale Lösung die eines neuen Dämpfers ist, der auf meine Bedingungen abgestimmt wurde.
Wäre dieser Dämpfer als Grundlage geeignet?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federbein-Da...d=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=290949431596&
Ist zufällig jemand in meiner Gewichtsklasse unterwegs und kann mir Einstellungen des Dämpfers nennen, bei denen dieser nicht störend wippt?


----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab zu meinem Dämpfer auch ne Frage.

Ich fahre meinen aktuell mit 25% SAG in der offenen Stufe und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, nur ist die Kinematik scheinbar so progressiv, dass ich max. 70% des Federweges ausnutze.

Kann man da noch etwas machen? Weil mit mehr SAG, wird das Rad immer hecklastiger. Das mag ich nicht.

Das beste wäre, ich könnte mit 20% SAG fahren, und dennoch 90% des Federwegs nutzen mit 10% als absolute Reserve.


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Juli 2013)

Hat sich zufällig jemand schonmal das Link Hardware Kit (KP072) für sein Rize Rz gegönnt und hat einen oder auch die beiden Bolzen für die Verbindung Ketten- und Sitzstrebe über?

Die beiden rechts unten meine ich.





 Kuka


----------



## johnnypepp (25. Juli 2013)

leider gerade selbst verbaut - wären auch rot gewesen...wer nachschub braucht, ich hab meine hier gut 20  günstiger gekauft als in d-land. waren nach 3 tagen da.

http://qwertycycles.co.uk/products/cannondale-rz-rize-link-hardware-kp072


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomi67 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
bin auf der Suche nach einen Cannodale RZ140L in Large 
Wer was weiß bitte melden, danke

Lg tom


----------



## 321Stefan (28. Juli 2013)

Hab eins, kannst in meine Fotos anschaun.
Steht zum Verkauf. 

Weiteres per PN

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ianus (2. August 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer weiterhelfen. Ich habe an meinem 2013er XLR 3 hinten standardmäßig eine 11-36er Kassette und vorne 44-32-22. Nun ist mir die Tellermine für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu weit gestreut. Fahre bisher 12-28 und 44-32-22 und das paßt mir super. Habe nun hinten probeweise eine 12-27 Dura-Ace Kassette montiert und das paßt nun hervorragend. Leider haut es jetzt vorne nicht mehr hin. Bekomme vorne 22 nirgendswo mehr schleiffrei am Umwerfer eingestellt. Kettenlinie bzgl. Umwerfer und Hauptdrehgelenk läßt sich nicht mehr einstellen. Bekomme den Umwerfer (Sram X7) nicht tief genug montiert. Habe nun erstmal wieder zurückgebaut auf den Pizzateller.

Läßt sich das bzgl. Übersetzung doch noch optimieren? Anderer Umwerfer? Oder 2-fach Kurbel vorne?

Danke... Jörg


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. August 2013)

Hast du das Schleifen für im 'Montageständer' oder auch wärend der Fahrt.
Wenn du auf dem Rad stizt hast du durch den eingefederten Hinterbau mehr Luft zwischen Umwerferleitblech und Kette.

 Kuka


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Meine Frau möchte ein Rz120 XLR2 kaufen.
In einem anderen Thread hatte ich die Frage nach dem Ansprechverhalten
der Lefty mit einer 54 kg Person nachgefragt.

Dabei habe ich auch folgenden Hinweis erhalten ....



Groudon schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Rz120 solltest du bedenken, dass der Hinterbau SEHR SEHR straff ist. Ich schaffe es mit 75kg und 25% SAG nicht mehr als 70% des Federweges auszunutzen.



Demnach wäre das Rz120 für meine Frau nicht geeignet, oder 

Eine Probefahrt ist in unserer Umgebung leider nicht möglich.
Wenn wir das Rz120 bestellen, dann müssen wir es auch abnehmen.


----------



## barnimheizer (4. August 2013)

Keine sorge, ich wiege genauso viel und alles passt super. selbst extreme Schläge schluckt das Fahrwerk einwandfrei man hat aber trotzdem ein super agiles und antriebsneutrales fahr Verhalten das auch bei Rennen noch taugt. einfach den Dämpfer mit etwas weniger Druck fahren. ich fahr übrigens 15% sag und nutz den federweg voll


----------



## ckl-online (6. August 2013)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. Garantie oder Haltbarkeit. Hoffe dass ich mich verständlich ausdrücke.
Beim Schalten hab ich ab und an das Problem, dass sich die Kette hochzieht. Also zwischen Kettenstrebe und großem Kettenblatt. Da die ja dann auch wieder schnell runter muss, trete ich halt in entgegengesetzte Richtung um die Kette wieder runter zu bekommen. Dabei entfernt die Kette mir schon ordentlich Material von der Strebe.
Das ist aber, egal in welche Richtung, für die Kettenstrebe nicht so toll, oder!?
Wenn mir jetzt da irgendwann der Rahmen reißt, wäre das dann ein Garantiefall, oder habe ich dann einfach Pech gehabt.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen oder hattet selber schonmal sowas.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2013)

das teil wo die kette ihre macken hinterläßt, ist geschmiedet. wenn das reißen sollte, hast du vorher schon keine sorgen mehr 

ich würde aber mal auf ursachenforschung gehen. normalerweise zieht sich eine saubere kette auf sauberen kb nicht so ohne weiteres hoch.


----------



## butcher1995 (6. August 2013)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. Garantie oder Haltbarkeit. Hoffe dass ich mich verständlich ausdrücke.
> Beim Schalten hab ich ab und an das Problem, dass sich die Kette hochzieht. Also zwischen Kettenstrebe und großem Kettenblatt. Da die ja dann auch wieder schnell runter muss, trete ich halt in entgegengesetzte Richtung um die Kette wieder runter zu bekommen. Dabei entfernt die Kette mir schon ordentlich Material von der Strebe.
> Das ist aber, egal in welche Richtung, für die Kettenstrebe nicht so toll, oder!?
> ...



Hi Frank,

das hatte ich anfangs auch hin und wieder, insbesondere wenn ich vorn auf "Kleinste" geschaltet habe. Ich habe mir dann eine Kettenführung montiert (aber nicht nur deswegen), danach ist es noch ein- zweimal aufgetreten und nun schon lange nicht. Woran es liegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch die Kette getauscht, vielleicht hat das auch geholfen.

Gruß
Sascha


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ckl-online (7. August 2013)

Kette hab ich jetzt auch gewechselt. Beim letzten zurückdrücken hat sie sich um 180 Grad verdreht. Hab jetzt auch mal alles ordentlich gesäubert. Mal schauen, ob es was geändert hat.
Danke euch erstmal

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. August 2013)

So - heute erstmal die 3 hässlichen Spacer zw. Rahmen und Vorbau entfernt. 

Hat von euch schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht den Dämpfer gegen einen mit zusätzlichem Ausgleichsbehälter zu tauschen, wie den Monarch RC3 Plus oder den Fox Float X. 

Denkt ihr, man kann dadurch noch etwas aus dem Hinterbau rausholen inkl. Huber Bushings?


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2013)

Gibt es Fahrer um die 75kg hier mit einem Rz120 und Monarch RT3 Dämpfer?

Ich habe in meinem 11.5bar drinnen bei 25% SAG und trotz allem komme ich nicht mehr als 2/3 des Federweges aus dem Dämpfer...

Noch ein Bild


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt es Fahrer um die 75kg hier mit einem Rz120 und Monarch RT3 Dämpfer?
> 
> Ich habe in meinem 11.5bar drinnen bei 25% SAG und trotz allem komme ich nicht mehr als 2/3 des Federweges aus dem Dämpfer...
> 
> Noch ein Bild



Die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon ordentlich, wenn du den SAG im Sitzen misst, hast du zu viel Luft drin.

Leider machen viele den Fehler und messem im Sitzen. Eher sollte dieser stehend in einer 'zentralen' Position des Fahrers auf dem Bike gemessen werden.


----------



## Ianus (22. August 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Leider machen viele den Fehler und messem im Sitzen. Eher sollte dieser stehend in einer 'zentralen' Position des Fahrers auf dem Bike gemessen werden.



So hat mein Radladen bei mir den SAG vorne und hinten auch eingestellt.

Ansonsten bin ich ja von dem Bike hin und weg.


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. August 2013)

@Ianus
....... ist ja auch ein schönes Rad.

Ich fahre meines jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen. Habe mich zuletzt über das Spiel in meinem Steuersatz gewundert. Ich fahre eine F-Serie Fox Gabel. Nun habe ich beim Wechsel der Lager des Steuersatztes festgestellt, daß diese gar nicht die Ursache waren. Das Spiel kam schlicht daher zustande, daß der obere Gabeldurchmesser um 0,3mm zu klein ist. Jetzt habe ich zusätzlich zu der Reduzierhülse, die Standard ist, einen Spion um die Gabel gelegt, mit Loctide fixiert und das ganze zusammengebaut. Funktioniert jetzt besser als vorher.

Sylvester


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. August 2013)

@Groudon

Ich habe meine Dämpfer heute auf dem Trail eingestellt. Habe jetzt 6Bar vorn auf der Foxgabel und 13 Bar auf dem Float RP2 bei 77 kg.

Ich habe das auch erst im Sitzen eingestellt. Das sind aber nur Richtwerte. Habe ein paar richtig tolle Jumps gemacht und dann geschaut, wie tief die Dämpfer einfedern. Dazu habe ich gleich noch die Trägheit angepaßt. Jetzt fährt es sich wie eine "Sänfte". Richtig toll !

Sylvester


----------



## John Black (27. August 2013)

Hallo , meine Hauptlager am Sitzrohr sind nun durch. Wenn ich mich auf die Schwinge Links stelle Knackt es fröhlich. Kennt hier jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers und wo ich diese günstig bestellen kann????  

(Japan 690 ZRZ), bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher. Roseversand hat nur 690 2 ZR für Stk. 6,90,-


----------



## Sylvester68 (27. August 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Hallo , meine Hauptlager am Sitzrohr sind nun durch. Wenn ich mich auf die Schwinge Links stelle Knackt es fröhlich. Kennt hier jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers und wo ich diese günstig bestellen kann????
> 
> (Japan 690 ZRZ), bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher. Roseversand hat nur 690 2 ZR für Stk. 6,90,-



Meinst Du das Ersatzlagerkit : KB61902
laut Cannondale :
KIT, LAGER, 1 #6902-2RS  (INNEN-Ø 15,AUSSEN-Ø 28, DICKE 7)
schau mal hier:
http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf

sind Standardlager und sollten überall zu haben sein.

Sylvester


----------



## DFG (28. August 2013)

Yo also ich wiege manchmal 75 kg und fahre den Foxdämpfer mit 11,5 bar und die Lefty mit 7,5. Während vorne richtig eingestellt war, habe ich mich hinten vertan. Das war eindeutig zu weich. Jetzt bleibt noch ca. 1 cm hinter dem Ring über und der Federweg wird ausgenutzt soweit das in der rheinischen Tiefebene möglich ist. Und die Kette war tatsächlich zu kurz und die Bremse funktionierte nicht richtig, weil der falsche Adapter montiert war. Wie kann ich eigentlich ein Foto einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (28. August 2013)

Ich habe bei mir den Druck jetzt auf 14 Bar am Dämpfer erhöht. Passt jetzt so ganz gut denke ich.

Aber meine Kette ist auch bissl zu kurz. Bei 38/36 sollte der hinterbau.nicht mehr wie.50% einfedern, da.dann das Schaltwerk total gestreckt ist. ^^


----------



## morhedin (28. August 2013)

Wie viele Glieder? Bei mir sinds 106 + Kettenschloss


----------



## Groudon (28. August 2013)

Bei mir auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Bin zu faul das alles zu zählen. Bei der nächsten Kette mach ich dann eins mehr rein. ;-)


----------



## morhedin (28. August 2013)

2 mehr, geht nicht anders


----------



## Groudon (28. August 2013)

Oder 2. Ist auch kein Ding. Mich nervt zur Zeit mein knarzendes Type 2 Schaltwerk. Scheint wohl ab und an zu passieren, wenn die Gelenker irgendwie Dreck rein bekommen. Naja... Nervt halt. -.- Aber gehört hier nicht hin

Hab heute mal mein Fully wieder ausgeführt. Dämpfer mit ca 20-22% etwa gefahren. Naja. Hinterbau bringt jedoch jetzt nur 50% raus. Was solls. Fährt sich trotzdem geil. ^^


----------



## Csdo (29. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin etwas unzufrieden mit dem RP2 Dämpfer auf meinem RIZE. Was gibts da für alternativen bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen? Bin relativ schwer 108kg.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (30. August 2013)

Also die Kettenglieder habe ich jetzt auch nicht nachgezählt hat halt blockiert und das mag ich ned.....


----------



## John Black (4. September 2013)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe die Lager erneuert. Es knackt trotzdem in dem Gelenk. Lager 20 zusammen im gescheiten Fahrradladen, die Mutter mit 17Nm angezogen, eingefettet, Außenring gepresst. Wenn ich das Rad schief halte und leicht auf das Sattelrohr im Tretlagerbereich drücke , knackt es, beim entlasten nochmal. Ich fahre zwar immer mit Musik, höre das verfluchte Knacken trotzdem. Da bin ich vielleicht pingelig, Bike darf ruhig Geräusche machen aber Knacken im Rahmen, komme ich nicht mit zurecht! Habe den Abstand Zwischen den Lager Shims gemessen und da sind 0,18mm mehr als am Sattelrohr. Passscheiben sind bestellt. 
Hätte ich doch die Lagerflächen mit Locthite einreiben sollen? 
Bekomme ich die Lager unbeschädigt wieder raus? 
Wo entsteht das Geräusch? Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, Bitte helfen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2013)

wieso warst du dir so sicher, daß es das schwingelager ist? kann doch an allen lagerstellen liegen. 
löse doch mal alle lagerbolzen und teste dann im stehen. dann eine verbindung nach der anderen festziehen und jedesmal testen. so sollte sich der knackpunkt einigermaßen eingrenzen lassen.


----------



## John Black (4. September 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wieso warst du dir so sicher, daß es das schwingelager ist? kann doch an allen lagerstellen liegen.
> löse doch mal alle lagerbolzen und teste dann im stehen. dann eine verbindung nach der anderen festziehen und jedesmal testen. so sollte sich der knackpunkt einigermaßen eingrenzen lassen.



Die anderen Lager Knacken nicht, nur das Hauptlager. Es war durch , die alten Lager rasten richtig ein und haben geknackt als ich mit Fuß die Hinter-schwinge  belastet habe. Ist zwar nett gemeint, aber ich wollte wissen im welchem Bereich das Geräusch erzeugt wird an dem Hauptlager und nicht am gesamten Fahrrad.   Am Hauptrahmen war ziemlich viel Klarlack an der Verbindung, in Absprache mit meinem Händler habe ich es entfernt. Ein Lager war vom Werk aus nicht komplett eingepresst. Da fehlten 0,8mm, also habe ich das neue Lager ganz verpresst. Leider ist da noch kleiner Spalt zwischen den Lager Shims und Hauptrahmen wo vorher der Klarlack war. Daraus resultiert das Knacken oder die Lager  sind beim pressen beschädigt worden oder da ist noch etwas, wo drauf ich nicht komme.   
Was kann das Sein???


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Was kann das Sein???



keine ahnung, ich mußte an meinem jekyll in 8 jahren und am rz in 3 jahren noch keine schwingenlager tauschen


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. September 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Die anderen Lager Knacken nicht, nur das Hauptlager. Es war durch , die alten Lager rasten richtig ein und haben geknackt als ich mit Fuß die Hinter-schwinge  belastet habe. Ist zwar nett gemeint, aber ich wollte wissen im welchem Bereich das Geräusch erzeugt wird an dem Hauptlager und nicht am gesamten Fahrrad.   Am Hauptrahmen war ziemlich viel Klarlack an der Verbindung, in Absprache mit meinem Händler habe ich es entfernt. Ein Lager war vom Werk aus nicht komplett eingepresst. Da fehlten 0,8mm, also habe ich das neue Lager ganz verpresst. Leider ist da noch kleiner Spalt zwischen den Lager Shims und Hauptrahmen wo vorher der Klarlack war. Daraus resultiert das Knacken oder die Lager  sind beim pressen beschädigt worden oder da ist noch etwas, wo drauf ich nicht komme.
> Was kann das Sein???



Der gesamte Hinterbau des RZ ist unterkonzipiert. Wenn Dein Hauptschwingenlager defekt war, so solltest Du auch die 6 Hinterbaulager und das untere Dämperaugenlager wechseln. Das ist bei mir mindestens ein mal im Jahr fällig. Die Lager bekommst Du als Standardlager in jedem Shop. Teilweise ab 1EU pro Lager. Nur die Hauptschwingenbuchse ist ein wenig teuerer.

Sylvester


----------



## Groudon (6. September 2013)

Eigentlich ziemlich schade, dass man sowas unterdimensioniert. Ich finde es auch echt bescheiden, dass CD sogar 2014 an dem neuen Rush (oder auch Rz 29") keine X12 Steckachse verbauen kann. Das hätte man auch 2013 schon bei den Rz-Modellen machen können.

Am liebsten würde man da selber die Sitz- und Kettenstreben neu konstuieren. ^^


Mal ne andere Sache: Ich hab bei meinem OPI Vorbau die unteren 3 Spacer entnommen. Nun habe ich den OPI Vorbau wieder festgezogen, die Leftybrücken festgezogen und dennoch knirscht es, wenn ich den Lenker jeweils am Ende belaste...

Was kann man dagegen tun? Nochmal demontieren und richtig Fett bzw Kupferpaste auf die Gewinde schmieren.


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. September 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ziemlich schade, dass man sowas unterdimensioniert. Ich finde es auch echt bescheiden, dass CD sogar 2014 an dem neuen Rush (oder auch Rz 29") keine X12 Steckachse verbauen kann. Das hätte man auch 2013 schon bei den Rz-Modellen machen können.
> 
> Am liebsten würde man da selber die Sitz- und Kettenstreben neu konstuieren. ^^
> 
> ...



Es knirscht ? Hört sich nach Dreck in den Lagern an. Untersuch mal den Ramen auf Risse (im Bereich der Schweißnähte)


----------



## Groudon (6. September 2013)

Also das Rad ist 5 Monate alt und vlt 1200km gelaufen. Denke da nicht an Risse. Es knirscht ja nu, wenn ich den Lenker belaste.


----------



## DFG (6. September 2013)

Wozu braucht man jetzt nochmal X 12 Steckachsen an dem RZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (6. September 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Also das Rad ist 5 Monate alt und vlt 1200km gelaufen. Denke da nicht an Risse. Es knirscht ja nu, wenn ich den Lenker belaste.



Bei mir knistert es aus dem Vorderbereich auch unentwegt. Das kann alles sein, ich vermute aber mal die Aussenzüge, die irgendwo aneinander geraten. Auch die Scheibenbremse quietscht so leise vor sich hin. Ist mir aber egal. Suche mir gerade eh Teile zusammen, um das Rad einem Komplettumbau zu unterziehen. Mit der Haptik der Elixir 5 komme ich nicht so zurecht, da gibt es erstmal ein ordentliches Downgrade  Und die X9 wird auch einer älteren Schaltgruppe weichen müssen.


----------



## John Black (6. September 2013)

ö


----------



## Ianus (6. September 2013)

Die Räder, die bei mir keine Geräusche von sich geben sind meine Eigenaufbauten. Da hat man selber Hand angelegt und weiss, dass die wichtigen Ecken geschmiert, geölt und gefettet sind. Schrauben sind mit dem korrekten Anziehmomenten angezogen und einige Abschnitte an Rahmen oder Komponenten mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt. Gut, so ein Aufbau ist eben nicht in 2 Stunden gemacht, ich brauche da schon einen vollen Tag für. Dafür paßt es dann auch. Und wenn es mal knackt oder quietscht ist es häufig systembedingt..... Scheibenbremsen, trockene Pedalverbindungen oder bei mir ganz typisch..... die Nokons.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass nach meinem Umbau dieses Knistern weg sein wird. Das einzige, was ich nicht selber machen kann und werde ist das Warten der Federelemente... da darf dann die Werkstatt ran.


----------



## Groudon (20. September 2013)

So - also irgendwie komme ich mit meinem Monarch nicht so richtig hin oder ich bin zu doof zum fahren oder der Hinterbau ist einfach unheimlich progressiv.

Ich fahre bei 77kg inkl. Gepäck den Monarch RT3 im Sitzen mit 30% SAG und selbst da nutzt er gerade mal 75% aus. Ich hab da wenigstens auf 90% gehofft bei 30% SAG...

Kann es da vlt an einer zu hohen Druckstufe oder so liegen? Oder an was? Kann auch der gewählte Tune verkehrt sein? Da der Dämpfer im Winter zu nem Service soll könnte ich den da ja auch mit anpassen lassen, oder?

Eine andere Frage die ich hätte - wenn ich statt dem 184x44 Dämpfer einen 190x51 Dämpfer nehme, könnte ich den 190er ja mit 30% SAG fahren und hab dann immernoch 175mm Dämpferlänge übrig. Das wäre ja wie beim 184er Dämpfer mit 20% Sag. Ich würde also im Fahrbetrieb sogar eine steilere Sitzposition haben und habe ja dennoch ein sehr plüschiges und gutes Fahrwerk. Da ändert sich ja nur die Geometrie im Stand und sobald man sich draufsetzt ist das ja ziemlich Wurst.

Und wenn dann würde ich gleich den Monarch RC3 als Dämpfer nehmen mit dem PiggyPack. Um halt noch mehr Performance zu bekommen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. November 2013)

Ist ja still hier geworden 

Leider kann ich Gourdon nicht weiter helfen bei dem Monarch 'Problem'.

Ich bin mitlerweile auch wieder beim 'Feintuning' vom Dämpfer. Im Prinzip ist von der Dämpfung alles schick, nur ist mir mein RP2 mit der SV Luftkammer in der Anlenkung vom RZ140 zu degressiv.
Ich hab grad den keinen Einsatz vom Fox Float Volume Spacer Kit drin.






Vom Bike gibts auch etwas neues.
(Ich weis gar nicht was ich hier zuletzt mal geschrieben hatte  )

Neue Pedale, Griffe, Felgen (WTB i23 statt ZTR Arch) und die Reverb 2013 gab es auf Garantie, welche die 2011er mit den silbernen Elementen ablöst.
Ach und 2x10 hat die 1x9 doch wieder abgelöst.

11,04kg



Hier mit der typischen Stadt Bereifung 

 Kuka


----------



## Sylvester68 (10. November 2013)

nun, Stadt Bereifung würde ich dazu nicht sagen. Mit einer ähnlichen Bereifung habe ich gestern eine Naturtreppe mit teilweisem Felsuntergrund getestet und war positiv überrascht. Positiv überrascht war ich auch vom ansprechen der Foxdämpfer an meinem Rize, da ich solche Sachen sonst nur mit dem Stumpi fahre. Das Rad fährt sich schon nicht verkehrt.

Sylvester


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. November 2013)

Der Grip auf festen Untergrund ist super. Bei mir leigt der Asphaltanteil der Reifen bei 80-90%. Aber wenn es aus der Sandwüste Berlin/Brandenburgs raus geht sind Rubber Queen's in 2,2 drauf (evtl. vorn auch der Baron).

Vom ersten Fox Dämpfer im RZ war ich nicht so begeistert. Es war ein RP23 der den Monarch ablöste (weis leider nicht mehr den Tune). Ich hatte dann einen zweiten Rize Rahmen mit 'Cannondale' RP2 und jeweils den Medium Tune. Der hat besser funktioniert.

 Kuka


----------



## Ianus (10. November 2013)

Was für Laufräder sind das an dem silbernen RZ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. November 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Was für Laufräder sind das an dem silbernen RZ?



   Tune Cannonball/King (15mm Achse mit Titanfreilauf)
+ WTB Frequency i23 Team Felgen
+ Sapim D-Light Speichen
+ DT Aluminium Nippel
= 1595g

Ein Klick auf das Bild und im Kommentarfeld ist die gesammte Teileliste.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (11. November 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Tune Cannonball/King (15mm Achse mit Titanfreilauf)
> + WTB Frequency i23 Team Felgen
> + Sapim D-Light Speichen
> + DT Aluminium Nippel
> ...



Super Bike und stimmiger Aufbau. Hast Du das selbst entlackt? Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. November 2013)

Danke. Den Rahmen bzw. die Gabel habe ich selbst entlackt. Mit Heisluftfön und Holzkeil war das eine schweinearbeit, aber dadurch ist das originale geschliffene finish erhalten geblieben.







Sent from my Windows Phone


----------



## Groudon (11. November 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> nun, Stadt Bereifung würde ich dazu nicht sagen. Mit einer ähnlichen Bereifung habe ich gestern eine Naturtreppe mit teilweisem Felsuntergrund getestet und war positiv überrascht. *Positiv überrascht war ich auch vom ansprechen der Foxdämpfer an meinem Rize,* da ich solche Sachen sonst nur mit dem Stumpi fahre. Das Rad fährt sich schon nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Sylvester


 

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass entweder mein Dämpfer im Arsch ist oder ich zu blöd zum fahren bin. 

Ich habe ja den RT3 Dämpfer mit dem M/M Tune, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Den fahre ich mit knapp über 25% SAG. Dabei schaffe ich aber NIE mehr als 2/3 Dämpferhubausnutzung. 

Wie ist das da bei dir mit dem Ansprechen des Fox-Dämpfers gemeint? Meinst du, dass er sehr sensibel ist oder ist er bei dir auch sehr Schluckfreudig?

Ich wird hier noch irre. -.-


----------



## Sylvester68 (11. November 2013)

Hallo Groudon,

mein Dämpfer reagiert butterweich bei groben Schlägen. Den Sag habe ich nach dem Gefühl eingestellt. Ich bin auf eine holprige Abfahrt mit ein paar Jumps gegangen und habe mir unten angeschaut, wie weit hinten der Ring war. Ich habe ihn so eingestellt, daß ich max 90% des Hubweges ausnutze. Und so bin ich damit ganz zufrieden. Habe das bei der Gabel übrigens ähnlich gemacht. Sie ist relativ weich eingestellt und schlägt trotzdem noch lange nicht durch.

Ich habe einen RP2 Fox Dämpfer.

Sylvester


----------



## mcbretty (11. November 2013)

hi Leute, bin seit gestern stolzer besitzer eine rize 130

bin nun am schauen nach ner xt bremse komplett, kann mir bitte jemand sagen was für adapter ich da brauche? bzw welcher aufnahme das rize hat?

vorne lefty max =
hinten = 

vielen lieben dank

gruß

Michael


----------



## Groudon (11. November 2013)

Kommt immer drauf an was du für Scheiben größen fährst.

Vorne brauchst du einen IS auf PM Adapter, jedoch ist die Frage welcher. Gibt ja unterschiedliche für 160, 180 und 203mm. Und am Hinterbau dann genau das selbe. Auch von IS auf PM.

Du musst nur aufpassen, dass ein 180er Adapter an der Front ein 160er am Heck ist. Also wenn du jetzt 180/180 fahren willst, kannst du nicht 2x den gleichen Adapter kaufen, sondern musst genau hinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcbretty (11. November 2013)

ok vielen dank, das mit dem IS reicht mir

gruß

Micha


----------



## zymnokxx (12. November 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Danke. Den Rahmen bzw. die Gabel habe ich selbst entlackt. Mit Heisluftfön und Holzkeil war das eine schweinearbeit, aber dadurch ist das originale geschliffene finish erhalten geblieben.



Könntest Du das mal kurz erklären?  Vermutlich Industriefön und kein Haartrockner... Gibts da spezielle Holzkeile? Wusste gar nicht, dass es überhaupt so funktioniert. Ich kenn nur Abbeizen und Abstrahlen. 
Danke für Infos


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. November 2013)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> KÃ¶nntest Du das mal kurz erklÃ¤ren?  Vermutlich IndustriefÃ¶n und kein Haartrockner... Gibts da spezielle Holzkeile? Wusste gar nicht, dass es Ã¼berhaupt so funktioniert. Ich kenn nur Abbeizen und Abstrahlen.
> Danke fÃ¼r Infos



HeisluftfÃ¶n ist ein stink normaler fÃ¼r 20â¬ oder so.
Die Holzkeile sind auch keine Speziellen, ich weiÃ nicht, ob die noch vom Pakett verlegen oder so Ã¼ber waren 
Ich hab die auch immer wieder mit einer Schleifscheibe 'anspitzen' mÃ¼ssen.

Der Lack von Cannondale NL ist bekannterweise nicht der Haltbarste. Der FÃ¶n bringt zwar Ã¼ber 200Â°C aber ich denke Ã¼ber 70-80Â°C bin ich nicht gegangen, sonnst kann man den Rahmen nicht mehr anfassen.

Also damit den Lack erwÃ¤rmt und dann mit dem Keil runter kratzen. Auf den geraden StÃ¼cke schafft man immer so 3-4mm breite Streifen.
Das Ganze hat mich ein Wocheende beschÃ¤ftig, wobei ich fÃ¼r den Rahmen schon gute 8 Stunden gebraucht habe.

Warum der Aufwand?

Ich wollte -im Winter- nicht den Keller mit Abbeitzer vollstinken und Strahlen ging auch nicht, da der Rahmen unter dem Lack ver- bzw. geschliffen ist und ich diese Strucktur behalten wollte.

















 Kuka


----------



## zymnokxx (12. November 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Heisluftfön ist ein stink normaler für 20 oder so.
> Die Holzkeile sind auch keine Speziellen, ich weiß nicht, ob die noch vom Pakett verlegen oder so über waren
> Ich hab die auch immer wieder mit einer Schleifscheibe 'anspitzen' müssen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung! Sieht auf jeden Fall besser als als meine Abbeizversuche:









Beim nächsten mal dann Fön!


----------



## Groudon (20. November 2013)

So Leute - manche von euch fahren ja nen Fox, manche nen Rock Shox.


Ich hätte jetzt die Option auf einen 184x44 Fox mit Kashima und High Volume mit M/M Tune und 175 Boost Valve. Wäre das Geld dafür sinnvoll investiert (den Monarch könnte ich ja verkaufen) oder würde die große Luftkammer für den Monarch reichen?


Sind die Fox allgemein besser? Ratet ihr dazu?


----------



## cassn (22. November 2013)

Hallo,

wo kann man gut Schaltzüge und -hüllen bestellen? (keine Lust 5,- für den Artikel und 7,- für den Versand auszugeben ;-) )
Und vorallem, welche könnt ihr empfehlen die sauber arbeiten und nicht anfällig sind?


----------



## mcbretty (22. November 2013)

eigentlich bei jedem Örtlichen Händler zu bekommen, Versandkosten haste sonst eigentlich immer bei den geringen beträgen, leider

ich habe die hier genommen http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ssenhuelle-SIS-SP41-gruen-1-Meter--22896.html wegen der Farbe, sind aber klasse, vorgefettet und farblich auswählbar


----------



## Groudon (22. November 2013)

Ich nochmal.  Hab mir nun die High Volume Luftkammer für meinen Monarch bestellt. Nächte Woche FR werde ich die wohl einbauen. Mal sehen was es bringt...


----------



## cassn (22. November 2013)

Hab eben das Jagwire Mountain Pro gesehen, soll auch gut sein und mit 27,- alles dabei.


----------



## mcbretty (10. Dezember 2013)

hi leute

der aufkleber mit der seriennummer ist bei mir ab, gibts am rahmen ne stelle wo noch eine identifizierbare nummer ist? habe schon überall geschaut aber man sieht durchs lackierte nichts, durch gebrauchtkauf habe ich auch keine rechnung etc. mit der rahmen nummer kann man sich ja das bike. codieren lassen

gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (22. Januar 2014)

Tag zusammen.

Ich hab ein Rize aus 2009.
Verändert sich bei diesem die Kette bzw. spannt das Schaltwerk sich mehr wenn das Rad einfedert?
Kann es an meinem i.M. nicht testen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, wie bei fast jedem vollgefedertem Rad.


----------



## cassn (22. Januar 2014)

"fast" ;-)

weißt du auch wieviel das in etwa bei voll eingefedert aus macht?


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Januar 2014)

Es kommt auf die Kettenblattgröße an, auf der die Kette liegt.
Also der Abstand von Kette zum Drehpunkt.

edit:
z.B. bei (V-H) über den gesammten Federweg:
22-36: 9,6 mm
44-11: 19,4 mm

22-11: 21,4 mm
44-36: 9,1 mm


----------



## cassn (22. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Woher hast du so genau Werte, kann man die ausrechnen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, kann man ausrechnen.

oder per CAD Skizze anzeigen lassen...https://www.dropbox.com/sc/097woe5vye8kddx/TMnQnzjufI


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. Januar 2014)

Ist eine etwas theoretische Betrachtung. Du federst ja nicht bei jedem Tritt komplett ein. Das wäre ja ein Fahrgefühl wie auf einem stampfenden Segelschiff.


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Januar 2014)

Natürlich erstmal so theoretisch bis einer kommt, der z.B. die Kette auf das maximum kürzt und sich beim ersten Drop das Schaltwerk abreist.

Die 2-Kettenglied-Regel ist evtl. auch noch nicht bei jedem angekommen.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (25. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade die Buchsen an.meinem Rz ausgetauscht und man soll ja die Bolzen mit 12Nm anziehen. Ich habe bei 8Nm aufgehort, weil ich es doch als viel empfand und ich wollte es auch nicht ubertreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Januar 2014)

Bei den original Stahlschrauben kannst du ruhig die 12Nm rauf geben.
Bei den Titanschrauben geb ich 10Nm drauf.
Festigkeit 9.9 ([9.]: Rm ~900N/mm² [.9] Re*0,9: Re >810N/mm²)

Hab auch noch Qullen die für Stahl 
8.8   11,3Nm
10.9  16,5Nm
12,9  19,3 Nm 
angeben.






​


----------



## Groudon (25. Januar 2014)

jo. denke aaber die 8nm reichen. ich belaste das ja quer zum gewinde. wird sich schon nicht lockern


----------



## mcbretty (25. Januar 2014)

wenn jemand nen rize rahmen in größe S irgendwo findet der sich günstig kaufen oder gegen einen L tauschen lässt dann gebt mir bitte bescheid, hatte damals mein scalpel gegen das rize getauscht, fühle. ich auch sau wohl aber durch meine kurzen beine bekomme ich nur 75mm versenkbare stützen unter. der hinterbau ist doch bei allen größen gleich oder, wenn ja dann reicht ja ein hauptrahmen.

wäre super wenn ihr die augen aufhalten könntet

gruß

Michael


----------



## Ianus (9. Februar 2014)

Mal den ersten Umbauschwall am RZ durchgeführt. Wenn ich ehrlich bin war das ja stilistisch vom Werk aus schon ganz gut konzipiert. Da gab es so nicht viel Raum für optische Verbesserungen. Der Ausgangszustand....





Trotzdem, irgendwas ist ja immer und so sieht es momentan aus. Andere Stütze, anderer LRS, SI-Kurbel und -Vorbau. Die silberne SI-Kurbel, auch wenn es ein älteres Modell ist, gefällt mir besser als die schwarze Version. Als nächstes fliegen noch die weissen Bremsen und das Schaltwerk raus und dann würde ich es erstmal so belassen. Zu dem optischen Veränderungen ist das nun auch eine technische Verbesserung.


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. Februar 2014)

Leitungsausgang für Reverb Stealth 




 Kuka


----------



## barnimheizer (20. Februar 2014)

hey sieht ja echt gut aus   Da du ja aus Berlin zu kommen scheinst, könntest du mir vielleicht einen Cannondale Händler/ Werkstatt empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Februar 2014)

barnimheizer schrieb:


> hey sieht ja echt gut aus   Da du ja aus Berlin zu kommen scheinst, könntest du mir vielleicht einen Cannondale Händler/ Werkstatt empfehlen?



Hmm, da frag mal lieber allg. im BB Unterforum.

Da ich selten in den Handel oder gar in eine Werkstatt gehe.
(Bis auf einen Laden, aber der führt kein Cannondale  )

 Kuka


----------



## barnimheizer (22. Februar 2014)

gute Idee    trotzdem Danke


----------



## toroi (22. Februar 2014)

Moin,

Bei meinem RZ120 2 aus 2010 ist das obere Industrielager am Steuersatz dahin. Meine technischen Fähigkeiten sind begrenzt, aber ich versuche immer dazuzulernen.

Das Innenlager würde ich deshalb gerne selbst wechseln. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein bisschen dabei helfen.

Ist dies das richtige Industrielager: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP119LA

Was meint ihr zu diesen Werkzeugen:

Austreiben:http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/cyclus-austreiber-fuer-steuersatzschalen/aid:711650

Einpressen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1111653...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1

Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch Tips, Tricks oder Hinweise?

Grüße

toroi


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. März 2014)

toroi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bei meinem RZ120 2 aus 2010 ist das obere Industrielager am Steuersatz dahin. Meine technischen Fähigkeiten sind begrenzt, aber ich versuche immer dazuzulernen.
> 
> ...



Ruf einfach mal bei Dr. Cannondale an. Die sind sehr freundlich. Es gibt einige Unterschiede in den Steuersätzen und die Jungs kennen sich damit aus. Habe so auch die richtigen Lager für mein Rize bekommen. Übrigens habe ich keine Abzieher oder ähnliches gebraucht.

Hast Du eine Lefty oder eine Fox Gabel ? Ich habe eine Fox und mußte beim Zusammenbau feststellen, daß der Durchmesser am oberen Steuerrohr 0,3mm/Radius zu klein war. Deshalb hatte ich vorher immer ein leichtes "Flattern" am Lenker. Habe das mittels eines Spions, den ich dazwischengeklebt habe beseitigt. (Spion - gebräuchlicher Name für Stahlbänder zum Zwischenlegen; Dicke ab 0,01mm aufwärts)

Sylvester

Update: Bitte immer das untere Lager mit wechseln. Meist ist das in einem schlechteren Zustand als das obere. Ursache -> Wasser Schmutz


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. März 2014)

Update  Lager Hinterbau:
Habe nun herausgefunden, daß Cannondale original die falschen Lager verwendet hat.
6800-2RS Lager sind zu schwach, und was das größere Problem ist, sie sind nicht wasserdicht und rosten.

Einfache Lösung:
Abhilfe schaffen hier solche Lager : SS618002RS  
Das sind SS Lager  (Stainless Steel = Rostfrei) in diesem Fall Edelstahl.

Richtige Lösung:
Anstelle der 6800 Lager 6800V Lager verwenden. Das sind Vollkugellager. Das heißt sie haben keinen Käfig und sind komplett mit Kugeln gefüllt. Angeboten werden diese Lager als Enduro "Max" Bearings. Innen sind sie komlett mit Fett gefüllt und besitzen eine innere und äußere Lippe um das Eindringen von Wasser und Dreck zu verhindern. Durch die käfiglose Ausführung eignen sie sich für Lager niedriger Drehzahl. Also perfekt für die "Vollfederung". Specialized verbaut standardmäßig solche Lager in dem FSR Hinterbau.

Erhältlich sind diese Lager hier : 6800V-2RS

viel Spaß damit, Sylvester



> ENDURO "MAX" What Does 'MAX" Mean? "MAX" is the ENDURO trademark for "full complement" bearings. These are application-specific bearings which have no retainers, allowing more balls to be packed inside of the cartridge. Compared to their caged counterparts, MAX bearings have an increased load capacity of 40% or more. They are ideally suited to high-load, low rotation applications (such as suspension pivots). MAX-E bearings are made to the same specifications, but the "E" designates a special extended inner race to eliminate the need for spacers. THE BALLS are made from chromium steel. These high precision Grade 10 balls are 10/1,000,000” from exactly round in sphericity. For comparison, Shimano and Campagnolo use grade 25 balls in their top-level components. When talking ball grade, the smaller the number, the "rounder" the ball. And remember--MAX means extra balls for greater strength. THE RACES are vacuum de-gassed 52100 high carbon chromium alloy steel, hardened to Rockwell C-62. NO RETAINERS. Remember, that's the whole point with MAX bearings: More balls for greater strength in low rotation, high load applications. THE SEALS are "LLU" medium/high contact labyrinth type, with 2 sealing lips which fit into a matching groove on the inner race. The outer sealing lip repels dirt and water while the inner sealing lip retains the grease. When the bearing is first turned, you will notice some grease will come out of the seals. This fills the chamber between these 2 sealing lips, forming a “hydromatic seal.” In MAX bearing applications, such as suspension pivots, we are more concerned about keeping contaminants on the outside and lubrication on the insided than we are about reducing seal friction. This makes the LLU a perfect match.


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2014)

Das wären dann die Lager für die Verbindung

1) Kettenstrebe <-> Rahmen
2) Kettenstrebe <-> Sitzstrebe
3) Sitzstrebe <-> Umlenkhebel
4) Umlenkhebel <-> Rahmen

?


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das wären dann die Lager für die Verbindung
> 
> 1) Kettenstrebe <-> Rahmen *× (6(1)902 2RS)*
> 2) Kettenstrebe <-> Sitzstrebe ✔
> ...



Hab ich mal in ein Quote eingefügt.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2014)

Super! Mal sehen. Da werde ich dieses Jahr vlt auch noch mir die neuen Lager holen und richtig fetten.

Und dann muss ich nochmal an den Dämpfer... Hab ja nun den RT3 HV und trotzdem nutze ich an meinem Rz120 max. 2/3 des Federweges. -.-

Kann es denn echt sein, dass die Kinematik so KRASS progressiv wird?


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. März 2014)

Hallo Groudon,

die Kinematik läßt sich testen. Mindestens ein mal im Jahr lasse ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer , schraube das Ventil heraus und fülle dann ca. 1ccm Fox Fluid hinein. Das gibt es hier: Fox Fluid 

235ccm für 18 Euro ; sollte fast ein Leben lang reichen.

Das mache ich spätesten, wenn ich beim fahren kein Öl mehr am Dämpfer habe.

Wenn Du die Kammer komplett Luftlos hast, läßt sie sich komplett einfedern. Da siehst Du dann auch, wo Dein Maximum ist.

Ein Tip zum auffüllen : Geht am besten mit einer Einwegspritze aus der Apotheke. Das Fluid ist so dick, daß es nicht durch eine Nadel geht. Also Spritze mit 1ccm Fluid einsaugen, dann Dämpfer zusammendrücken, so daß die Luft raus ist, und beim Entspannen des Dämpfers das Fluid langsam einfüllen. Anders geht das nicht, weil das Fluid so träge ist, daß es nicht von selbst in die Kammer läuft.

Sylvester


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. März 2014)

Die richtigen Ersatzlager für: 1) Kettenstrebe <-> Rahmen *× (6(1)902 2RS)*
hier: Lager

Leider gibt es diese Lager noch nicht in Deutschland. Bei Sendungen aus GB fallen aber keine Zölle an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. März 2014)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Mit Kinematik meine ich das Federungsverhalten des Hinterbaus. Also ob er eher progressiv oder degressiv wird.

Das Rz120 ist ja als eher progressiv bekannt. ABER kann es denn wirklich sein, dass man nur 2/3 des Federwegs normal nutzen kann und die restlichen 1/3 als extremer Schutz gelten? Finde ich schon ziemlich krass.


----------



## cassn (3. März 2014)

an meinem Rize, allerdings mit RP23, nutze ich den gesamten Weg. SAG auf ca 11mm eingestellt. Weißgeradenichtob es 25% waren.


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. März 2014)

Luftfedern haben im allgemeinen alle ein progressives Verhalten. Schließlich steigt im inneren der Druck beim einfedern. Bei Stahlfedern ist der Weg eher Linear. Degressive Federn sind mir bislang nicht bekannt. Es macht auch nicht viel Sinn, wenn die Federkraft beim Einfedern abnimmt.

Auf meine Nachfragen hat mir die Firma Kugellager Express mitgeteilt, Daß sie in 3-4 Monaten vollkugelige Lager ins Sortiment aufnehmen wollen. Also man darf gespannt sein und hoffen........ Bis dahin in Großbritanien bestellen .....


----------



## toroi (3. März 2014)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ruf einfach mal bei Dr. Cannondale an. Die sind sehr freundlich. Es gibt einige Unterschiede in den Steuersätzen und die Jungs kennen sich damit aus. Habe so auch die richtigen Lager für mein Rize bekommen. Übrigens habe ich keine Abzieher oder ähnliches gebraucht.
> 
> Hast Du eine Lefty oder eine Fox Gabel ? Ich habe eine Fox und mußte beim Zusammenbau feststellen, daß der Durchmesser am oberen Steuerrohr 0,3mm/Radius zu klein war. Deshalb hatte ich vorher immer ein leichtes "Flattern" am Lenker. Habe das mittels eines Spions, den ich dazwischengeklebt habe beseitigt. (Spion - gebräuchlicher Name für Stahlbänder zum Zwischenlegen; Dicke ab 0,01mm aufwärts)
> 
> ...




Hi Sylvester,

danke für deine Tips! Aufs Anrufen hätte ich ja eigentlich auch selbst kommen können;-) --> wird morgen erledigt. Dann werden, wie du vorschlägst, beide Lager getauscht; kann ja nicht schaden.

Im Manual konnte man auch sehen, daß die Lager wohl ohne Werkzeug rausgehen - vielleicht sitzen meine auch nur etwas fest. De Werkzeuge sind dann wohl nur beim Wechsel der Lagerschalen nötwendig - wieder etwas dazu gelernt.

Ich habe übrigens die Fox 32 Float RL - ein Flattern konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Meinst du, die Lager sind immer etwas zu klein geraten?

Hast du eigentlich das Rize in 140mm? Ich weiß nicht, ob das Thema hier schon einmal diskutiert wurde, aber ich hab mal so überlegt, das RZ 120 auf etwas mehr Federweg umzustellen. Der RP2 ist eigentlich noch voll in Ordnung und ich bin mit der Leistung wirklich absolut zufrieden. Allerdings ist die Gabel nicht ganz so sensibel und muß alles halbe Jahre zum Service. Also die kann weg. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich an das Thema rangehen soll:

Wieviel Federweg veträgt der Rahmen? 140-150mm sollten doch eigentlich drin sein?

Was paßt auch von der Geometrie zum Rahmen? Baut 150mm zu hoch oder was sollte man beachten?

Wie kombiniere ich Gabel und Dämpfer d.h. welche Kombi kann man beim RZ empfehlen?

Kann man den RP2 auch auf mehr 140/ 150mm umbauen (lassen)?

Vielleicht poste ich das auch besser im Bereich Federung & Co, aber ich wollte es erst einmal hier im RZ Bereich probieren. Vielleicht hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Umbau.

Grüße

toroi


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2014)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Luftfedern haben im allgemeinen alle ein progressives Verhalten. Schließlich steigt im inneren der Druck beim einfedern. Bei Stahlfedern ist der Weg eher Linear. Degressive Federn sind mir bislang nicht bekannt. Es macht auch nicht viel Sinn, wenn die Federkraft beim Einfedern abnimmt.
> 
> Auf meine Nachfragen hat mir die Firma Kugellager Express mitgeteilt, Daß sie in 3-4 Monaten vollkugelige Lager ins Sortiment aufnehmen wollen. Also man darf gespannt sein und hoffen........ Bis dahin in Großbritanien bestellen .....




Vlt meine ich ja auch was verkehrtes. 

Ich meine, dass bei manchen Rahmen das Übersetzungsverhältnis gegen Ende hin stark ansteigt. Also wenn man am Anfang vlt ein Verhältnis von 1:2 hat und somit 1mm Hub für 2mm Federweg benötigt, wird das Verhältnis gegen Ende immer größer, so dass man dann 1mm Hub für 5mm benötigt (z.B.). Und da ja gegen Ende hin die Kraft immer größer wird, könnte man z.B. die letzten 15mm Federweg nicht ausnutzen, da es eine sehr große Kraft benötigt, um die letzten 3mm Hub vom Dämpfer freizugeben.

Das ist natürlich alles nur eine Mutmaßung. Aber vlt ist auch nur mein RT3 irgendwie komisch abgestimmt oder kaputt, wenn die Fahrer mit dem RP23 Dämpfer ihren Federweg gut nutzen...


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. März 2014)

@Groudon 
das Kraft Federweg Verhältnis des Rahmens ist im Grunde über der ganzen Bereich 1:1 (Die Übersetzung kann natürlich größer sein, aber das Verhältnis ändert sich kaum)


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. März 2014)

> Ich habe übrigens die Fox 32 Float RL - ein Flattern konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Meinst du, die Lager sind immer etwas zu klein geraten?



Nein, die Lager sind genau richtig. Bei mir war der Durchmesser am Schaft der Gabel kleiner als der Innendurchmesser des Lagers was zu einem blöden Wackeleffekt führte.

Ich habe das Rize in 120mm. Vom Umbau auf 140mm würde ich dringendst abraten. Das Rad ist mit 120mm ein super Marathonrad. 140 brauchst Du für schwereres Gelände. Dafür ist aber der Vorderbau des Rize zu "zappelig". Dann nimm lieber einen Stumpjumer evo oder ein Cannondale Trigger (oder Jekyll) als zweites Rad. Für kleine Sprünge macht das auch keinen Sinn. Mit den Armen und Beinen kannst Du zwischen 30 und 50 cm beim Aufspringen abfedern !!! Große Sprünge würde ich mit dem Rad nicht machen weil die Hinterbaulager zu schwach konzipiert sind. So viel Umbau in ein Rize zu investieren lohnt am Ende nicht.

Hier mal zwei Video's von mir. Da bin ich ein Genius 50 gefahren (ist adäquat zum Jekyll) . Diese Strecken wäre ich mit einem Rize nicht gefahren. Auch nicht mit 140mm ! Da hast Du mal eine Entscheidungshilfe:  Downhill
MTB-Urlaub

Sylvester


----------



## toroi (4. März 2014)

Hi Sylvester,

Also Marathons lege ich mit meiner Fitness nicht zurück;-), da es auch mehr als Allround-MTB gedacht war - also Touren, kleine Drops, nicht viel zu verstellen. Genau das liefert das RZ auch für mich. Und Latsch und den Gardasee hat es auch gut gemeistert.

Aber mit dem Vorderbau bzw wie ich finde fehlender Steifigkeit/ Stabilität bergab punktet es nicht gerade. Aber deshalb 3 große Scheine für ein neues Bike locker zu machen...da bin ich noch nicht ganz angekommen.

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe

Grüße

toroi


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. März 2014)

Also ob 10mm Federweg (RZ140 <> Jekyll/Genius) Jetzt Trails fahrbar oder nicht machen, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln.

Bei mir als Student mangelt (auch wenn es evtl. nicht den anschein hat ) erheblich an Mittel um mir ein 'Zweitbike' zuzulegen.

Vor mir: Canyon Tourque FR
Fotograf: Votec V.SX
moi:RZ140 ..det geht schon 




*Sentiero 222 Lago di Garda*


Die Trek Bike Attack Strecke (2012 und 13) sind, so muss ich mitlerweile einsehen, sind zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (5. März 2014)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also ob 10mm Federweg (RZ140 <> Jekyll/Genius) Jetzt Trails fahrbar oder nicht machen, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Bei mir als Student mangelt (auch wenn es evtl. nicht den anschein hat ) erheblich an Mittel um mir ein 'Zweitbike' zuzulegen.
> 
> ...



Es ging doch um Rize 120 im Vergleich zu Jekyll 160. Das ist eine ganz andere Liga. Das 140er Rize schluckt sicher auch einiges mehr weg als das 120er. Bin selbst schon mit meinem 120er S3 gefahren. Dafür sind Jekyll und co. robuster gebaut. Den Unterschied im Fahrgefühl merkst Du nur im direkten Vergleich. Ich will das Rize auch nicht schlecht reden. Ich fahre ja selbst eines und habe Spaß daran.

Schönes Bild. Der Trail gefällt mir.

Sylvester


----------



## Groudon (9. März 2014)




----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2014)

schönes Rad. Nur die Lefty ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Sylvester


----------



## HavannaClub (9. März 2014)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> schönes Rad. Nur die Lefty ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Sylvester



Im Cannondale thread?  

Hast anscheind ne andere Gabel

Gruss


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2014)

Ja. Habe eine Fox Float RL.


----------



## toroi (10. März 2014)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Update  Lager Hinterbau:
> Habe nun herausgefunden, daß Cannondale original die falschen Lager verwendet hat.
> 6800-2RS Lager sind zu schwach, und was das größere Problem ist, sie sind nicht wasserdicht und rosten.
> 
> ...




Sorry Jungs,

aber ich muß euch noch einmal nerven. Und eigentlich ist ganz klar Sylvester daran schuld. 

Mein Hinterbau schnurrte bisher wie ein Kätzchen und dann kam die oben zitierte Verschwörung von Sylvester. Also am Wochenende: super Trails, die Sonne lacht über ganz Deutschland und dann ein Knarzen und Ächzen am Umlenkhebel. Sofort ein murmiges Gefühl; immer noch mit Sylvesters Worten im Hinterkopf den Bolzen zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel herausgedreht mit dem Ergebnis: Lager hinüber und sogar der Bolzen sah deformiert aus. 

Also zurück zum Thema: dann brauche ich wohl die von Sylvester vorgeschlagenen 6800V-2RS Lager. Leider werden die laut Manual mit Loctite 638 eingeklebt, aber ob ich das hinbekomme .

Habt ihr das schon einmal gemacht? Die Anleitung im Manual sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber ist das für den Halblaien machbar und worauf muß man vielleicht noch achten? 

Grüße

toroi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (10. März 2014)

toroi schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,
> ...
> Also zurück zum Thema: dann brauche ich wohl die von Sylvester vorgeschlagenen 6800V-2RS Lager. Leider werden die laut Manual mit Loctite 638 eingeklebt, aber ob ich das hinbekomme .
> 
> ...


- mit einem Fön/Heisluftpistole die alten Lager/Lagersitze erwärmen (damit sich das Alu ausdehnt und das alte Loctite löst)
- Lager raus
- Lagersitze sauber machen
- neue Lager mit Loctite 638 einsetzen (Die Lager müssen nicht eingepresst werden, der Lagersitz ist groß genug für ein spannungslosen Einbau. Daher ist es auch notwendig die Lager einzukleben)


----------



## toroi (10. März 2014)

Danke Kuka.

Ich wollte eben das Lager bestellen, aber mir fiel auf, daß Sylvester das 6800 Lager beschrieb, jedoch das 6000v Lager verlinkt. Welches ist das richtige? Ich denke, er meinte das 6800er und es war nur falsch verlinkt, oder?

Grüße

toroi


----------



## Sylvester68 (11. März 2014)

Ja natürlich sind es die 6800-2RS. Davon sind insgesammt 6 Stück im Hinterbau verbaut. Für die Schwinge selbst brauchst Du ein 6902 Lager.

Sorry für den falschen Link. Habe das jetzt berichtigt

Wer das Manual vom Rize braucht braucht, kurze Mail an mich. Habe eine PDF. Ist auf der Seite von CD nicht mehr verfügbar.

Sylvester


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. März 2014)

Ist doch Alles da. Das Rize ist doch zum RZ140 geworden die sind 100% identisch.
http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf


----------



## Air_JORDAN (14. März 2014)

Als C´dale Fan habe ich mir jetzt noch ein Alu 26er, RZ120 zugelegt, Modell 2013 XLR 2.

Es sieht doch auf dem Foto so aus, als wäre eine Carbon Lefty verbaut, lt. Spezifikation soll es die Alu Variante sein (will das Rad auch mal auf dem Dach transportieren, daher wäre mir Alu sogar lieber).

Hat das Rad jemand hier? Könntet ihr mal schauen, ob ihr das XTR Plus Schaltwerk habt, dass mit dem orangen Verstellmechanismus für die Federspannung? Bei mir ist nur das normale verbaut.


----------



## morhedin (15. März 2014)

Carbon, Schaltwerk keine Ahnung, hab ein 2012er XLR 1.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (15. März 2014)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich sind es die 6800-2RS. Davon sind insgesammt 6 Stück im Hinterbau verbaut. Für die Schwinge selbst brauchst Du ein 6902 Lager.
> 
> Sorry für den falschen Link. Habe das jetzt berichtigt
> 
> ...



Was heißt für die Schwinge 6902-Lager:

Auf der Zeichnung und am Rad sehe ich 3 Rahmendrehpunkte: oberhalb des Tretlagres (da kommen 2 6800-2RS rein, richtig?), 

2 am Hinterbau oberhalb Laufradschnellspannner ( 2 mal 6800-2RS?).

Dann kommt doch diese geschmiedte Alu-Schwinge, die unten und oben am Rahmen befestigt ist. Unten 2 mal 6800-RS, oben 2 mal 6800-RS oder oben 6902?

Die Schwinge nimmt dann an an einem Punkt den Dämpfer auf, der zweite Punkt sitzt dann oben am unteren Teil des Oberrohrs. Das sind wahrscheinlich keine Lager sondern die Dämpferhülsen, oder?

Fragen zum Fox Dämpfer Float CDT:

1.) Mein Dämpfer hat eine Stellschraube (für Rebound) eine Art Schalter und einen Ventileingang. Der Schalter (ist bei mir da X-Large Rahmen vorne; wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und nach unten greife, kann ich den Schalter in die Position "rechts", "mitte" und "links" bewegen.
Was machen die Schalterstellungen
"links" -> ?
"mitte" -> ?
"rechts" -> ?

2.) In der Bedienungsanleitung finde ich auch nirgendwo eine Angabe zum Maximaldruck bzw. eine Tabelle für empfohlenen Druck für das jeweilige Fahrergewicht. Gibt es irgendwo solche Angaben?


----------



## Sylvester68 (15. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Was heißt für die Schwinge 6902-Lager:
> 
> Auf der Zeichnung und am Rad sehe ich 3 Rahmendrehpunkte: oberhalb des Tretlagres (da kommen 2 6800-2RS rein, richtig?),
> 
> ...




1.Schalter : rechts - Downhill
Mitte - Normale Trails
links - Straße (Bergauf) etc.

2. Der Dämpfer sollte bei der Ruheposition 10mm einfedern. Also, wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, ohne Dich zu bewegen

Da steht alles genau drin :
http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf
Das Lager 6902 -> Seite 19 Pos. 11


Danke an kuka.berlin


----------



## Air_JORDAN (15. März 2014)

Danke, also an Postion 11, das Lager ist ja auch sichtbar größer, 6902, der Rest, das sind dann tatsächlich 6 Stück, wären dann 6800, richtig?


----------



## Sylvester68 (15. März 2014)

Ja, das sind die richtigen Lager. Nimm diese hier, die halten 40% mehr Kraft aus und sind mit Fett gefüllt :

6800V-2RS

Alternativ kannst Du auch die Edelstahllager verwenden. Die sind unwesentlich teurer. Den Link dazu habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Seiten hier gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (18. März 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage: wie habt ihr die Sattelklemme montiert. Meine ist asymetrisch mit schrägem Schltz. Es gibt da auch so eine Pfeilmarkierung eingraviert. Ich habe die Mitte des Pfeils auf die Mitte des Schltzes am Rahmen ausgerichtet, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das richtig ist.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. März 2014)

Das ist eine Spannschelle. Im Grunde sollte es egal sein, in welche Richtung das Ding zeigt.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (19. März 2014)

Von 2 großen Händlern habe ich - hatte in die Richtung geforscht - die Info, dass das RZ 120 XLR 2 Modell 2013 in Xlarge gewollt die Lefty Carbon verbaut hat. Insofern ist es es kein Zufall, dass ich die am Rad habe.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Von 2 großen Händlern habe ich - hatte in die Richtung geforscht - die Info, dass das RZ 120 XLR 2 Modell 2013 in Xlarge gewollt die Lefty Carbon verbaut hat. Insofern ist es es kein Zufall, dass ich die am Rad habe.



Ah, jetzt wirds auch klar.

In den XL Rahmen sind die Steuerrohre länger und es wird auch eine XL Lefty verbaut.

Die gibt es anscheinend nicht als Aluversion. Ich würd mal sagen Glück gehabt -als XL Fahrer 

Brückenabstand
'normal': 137,7mm
XL: 163mm


----------



## Air_JORDAN (22. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, wo mein ein rot eloxiertes Ersatzschaltauge für das RZ 120 XLR 2 herbekommt, finde überall nur ein schwarzes


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2014)

Grüße euch,

ich bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich mein Rad verkaufe.

Es handelt sich um das Rz120 XLR1 von 2012 Gr. L, wurde aber erst am 30.04.2013 von mir gekauft und ist seit dem 1600km gelaufen.

Das Rad hat eine komplette X.0 2x10 Austattung (außer PG 1070 Kassette und KMC Kette, X.0 Schaltwerk NAGELneu durch Umtausch - 0km gefahren), die Laufräder sind mit AMride25 Felgen bestückt (25mm Maulweite!) und es ist eine RS Reverb (NAGELneu von Umtausch, 0km gefahren) verbaut. Dazu wurde der Lenker gegen einen Race Face Next SL Wide Flat bar mit 720mm getauscht. Der Zustand ist sehr gut. Alle neuralgischen Stellen wurden abgeklebt und es gibt keine Kratzer.

Also wenn ihr jemanden kennt.  Sagt bescheid.


----------



## Ianus (28. März 2014)

So, Umbau ist abgeschlossen


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. März 2014)

Die Bremsen bleiben dran?


----------



## Ianus (28. März 2014)

Die waren der Hauptgrund für den Umbau. Ich wollte die Elixir loswerden und auch nix Hydraulisches mehr am Rad haben.





Bis auf die höheren Handkräfte ist die BB7 RSL der Elixir 5 mindestens ebenbürtig, Druckpunkt und Hebelfeeling um Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (28. März 2014)

Das mit den Elixir's kann ich verstehen 

 Kuka


----------



## Air_JORDAN (31. März 2014)

So nach nach den 2 ersten Ausfahrten mit meiner Neuerwerbung RZ120 XLR 2 bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Das Bike ist schön leicht, lässt sich sehr gut dirigieren. Komfort ist für mich mehr als ausreichend (entgegen der Testberichte; habe ich mir aber auch schon gedacht, für mich, der mit ungefederten Bikes groß geworden ist, braucht es nicht so viel Federweg um glücklich zu sein).

Sitzposition ist lange nicht so gestreckt wie bei älteren C´dales aus den 90zigern, bei 189cm, 92er Schrittlänge, ist das Xlarge genau richtig.

Rein optisch find ich den langen Radstand und das hohe Tretlager störend, dass ist aber wohl der Tribut an mit 120 mm ja für den CC-Einsatz üppigen Federweg. Fahrtechnisch habe ich da bisher noch keinen Nachteil entdeckt.

Wollte erst ein F26 kaufen und bin froh, jetzt doch den guten Komfort genießen zu können.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (4. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand sein RIZE schon mal mit 27,5 Rädern bestückt? Vorne sollte das in jedem Fall kein Problem sein, ob hinten auch genug Platz ist?

Falls die Diskussion, dass es irgendwann keine 26er Teile mehr gibt, wobei sich dass dann ja nur auf LR bezieht, zutrifft, könnte man auch 27,5 montieren.

Scheint aber nicht zu gehen, siehe hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/ahs-anyone-convrted-newr-cannondale-rz-120-140-a-805273.html


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. April 2014)

Hinten ist dafür kein Platz!
Ich habe mit 26x2,2 (d~680mm) evtl. 3-5mm Platz.
650b ist im Radius ~15mm größer.

In deinem verlinktem Beispiel werden 650x2.0 (2.1) angegeb mit einen Durchmesser von 672mm (677mm). Die würden passen.

Ein Racing Ralf 2,25 mit 692 nicht mehr.

Aber wenn der Reifen im Durchmeser begrenzt ist, macht es keinen Sinn da auf 650b umsteigen zu wollen, da man keine Vorteile davon hat.

- große Felge (instabileres Laufrad)
- dünner Reifen (weniger Volumen, höher Druck notwendig)

 Kuka


----------



## Air_JORDAN (4. April 2014)

kuka,
danke für dein Engagement, wirklich klasse, sonst scheint ja nicht mehr allzu viel los zu sein. Umsteigen ohnen Not will ich gar nicht, aber man könnte im Notfall dann 650B mit schmalen Reifen fahren. Am Hardtail bin ich immer nur 1,95 gefahren, früher waren breite Schluffen nicht sehr verbreitet, insofern käme ich auch mit den schmalen zurecht.


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2014)

Ich fahre an meinem Rz120 breite Felgen (25mm Maulweite) und dazu 2.4er Conti-X-King und ich habe noch ziemlich genau 3mm Platz an der Kettenstrebe.

Also da nimm lieber 2.4er Reifen und dann hast du den maximalen Laufraddurchmesser, der in das Rz120 reinpasst, gefunden und kannst die Vorteile von breiten Reifen noch dazu ausnutzen.

Also ich würde an dem Bike keine schmalen Reifen fahren wollen. Da hat man dann das Bike vlt doch falsch gekauft.


Also - breite Reifen + Felge mit viel Maulweite = absolutes super Ding + Spaß ohne Ende !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (22. April 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich ein paar Ausfahrten hinter mir und bleibe dabei, sehr gut zu fahrendes Rad, da schön leicht und gut zu dirigieren, Federweg für mich völlig ausreichend. Habe noch ein Scott Ransom AM mit 160 mm Federweg, absenkbarer Gabel, aber schwerer (trotz Carbon Rahmen), fahre ich nicht so gerne, daher kaum benutzt (Fehlkauf).

Positiv ist auch, das Rad klettert gut und selbst bei voll geöffnetem Dämpfer sind keine Rückschläge zu bemerken. Als CC-Bike, dafür habe ich es gekauft, wirklich gut.

Habe mal die 114 Seiten gelesen, das Rad gibt es scheinbar seit 2008, bin ich ja spät dran . Anfänglich bei XL auch mit komisch gebogener Gabelbrücke, da ist die Lösung mit der Carbon Lefty im Falle XL Rahmen ja schöner.

Miitlerweile habe ich den Kettenschutz und das "Plus"-Schaltwerk montiert, habe ich noch vom Händler geschickt bekommen.

Meine 26er Lefty spricht übrigens viel besser an, als die an meinem 29er Carbon 1.

Was im Bergischen etwas oversized ist, ist 3-fach mit 36er Kranz hinten, 3-fach/10-fach find ich irgendwie nutzlos, da gefällt mit das 2/10 am Carbon 1 oder 3/9 am Ransom deutlich besser. Aber man kommt klar.

Die Magura MT4 ist im Prinzip gut, von der Geräuschkulisse auch besser als die XO, aber (Magura-typisch???) ist der Leerweg der Hebel etwas "too much".


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. April 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Habe mal die 114 Seiten gelesen, ...



Respekt


----------



## DFG (28. April 2014)

Mal eine Frage:
Mein Lenker ist noch Original und könnte etwas breiter sein, was könnte man den in Alu verbauen, was zum Rad passt?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## benvolio (29. April 2014)

Hallo Kuka,
überleg das auch schon eine Weile (besonders auch weil ich eine Stealth an einem anderen Rad hätte und diese nur "umbauen" müsste)
-> Wie bist Du auf die Position des Lochs gekommen? - Mach mir Sorgen wegen einer Strukturschwächung
-> Wie hast Du es asugeführt?

Danke!



kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Leitungsausgang für Reverb Stealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jensn84 (2. Mai 2014)

Mal ne kurze frage:
Habe heute mal die hinterbaulager meines rz 140 carbon (hauptlager und lager am dämpfer) etwas saubergemacht und bissel gefettet. Dabei habe ich festgestellt das ein lager oben zum dämpfer hin nicht fest in den streben sitzt und mir quasi entgegen kam. Muss ich das lager so schnell wie möglich mit loctite 638 (gäbe es da eine alternative? ) festkleben oder passiert da so schnell nix?


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Mai 2014)

benvolio schrieb:


> Hallo Kuka,
> überleg das auch schon eine Weile (besonders auch weil ich eine Stealth an einem anderen Rad hätte und diese nur "umbauen" müsste)
> -> Wie bist Du auf die Position des Lochs gekommen? - Mach mir Sorgen wegen einer Strukturschwächung
> -> Wie hast Du es asugeführt?
> ...


Die Position ist wie folgt entstanden:
- Reverb in der tiefsten Position + Schnellverschluß + Kabelbiegung

Ich hatte noch diese Kabelduchführung und hab dann das Loch passen dazu in den Rahmen gesetzt.
Hab auch vorher kurz die Belastung abgeschätzt und bin zu dem Ergbniss gekommen das es am Rohr mit den Maßen unkritisch ist.

Ich wollte es erst mittig anbringen, aber da die Leitung eh auf die Seite muss und man mit der Bohrmaschine da unten schlecht rein kommt, ist die Bohrung nach rechts versetzt worden.

 Kuka


----------



## benvolio (8. Mai 2014)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Die Position ist wie folgt entstanden:
> - Reverb in der tiefsten Position + Schnellverschluß + Kabelbiegung
> Ich hatte noch diese Kabelduchführung und hab dann das Loch passen dazu in den Rahmen gesetzt.
> Hab auch vorher kurz die Belastung abgeschätzt und bin zu dem Ergbniss gekommen das es am Rohr mit den Maßen unkritisch ist.
> Kuka



Danke für die Info! 
Bin noch am Überlegen. Was gegen eine Bohrung spricht ist a) Garantieverlust des Rahmen und b) das "unmögliche" ausbauen der Sattelstütze für den Transport...


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Mai 2014)

Also bei meinem Rahmen ist die Garantie wegen 'Zweitbesitzer' und dem fehlendem Lack schon weg gewesen.

Wegen der Demontage, die Reverb gibt es auch mit Schnellverschluss.

 Kuka


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse an einer SRAM X.0 / S2200 hat mit BB30 und 38/24er Abstufung, so soll er sich melden.

Ich finde BB30 ist die sinnloseste Entwicklung die es gab! Wie konnte man nur auf die Idee kommen die Lager OHNE Schutz direkt in den Rahmen zu pressen. -.- Nach gestriger Ausfahrt bei nassem Wetter (aber nicht extrem nass!) dreht sich meine Kurbel schon nur noch extrem schwer -> Lager hinüber. Dabei habe ich ja erst neue Lager eingebaut und großzügig mit Fett versehen.

Wenn 30er Welle, dann bitte PF30! Da sind die Lager geschützt!

Bei mir kommt jetzt entweder ne X.0 GXP oder X.9 GXP oder vlt auch ne Turbine...


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (21. Mai 2014)

Moin moin!
Folgendes Problem: Das Einstellen des Umwerfers ist wegen des Hinterbau-Lagers bei meinem Rize nicht wirklich möglich. Ich hoffe man erkennt das Problem auf dem Foto.

Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst? Oder sind die neuen RZ-Modelle da anders gebaut?

Vielen Dank schonmal für sachdienliche Hinweise!(-;

(Distanzringe sind schon drauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2014)

Hab seit ein paar Tagen einen rauen lauf des Steuerlagers... Müssen die da schon ausgetauscht werden (1600km)?


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe du hast eine Lefty.

Das Problem ist das das Steuersatzlager nach unten keinen Schutz hat. Jedenfalls ist es bei meiner so. Mein Lager hat 2010 angefangen rau zu laufen. Ich habe es daraufhin vorsichtig geöffnet und mit Fett abgeschmiert. Schlussendlich habe ich es vor 2 Wochen dann getauscht. Das Lager kostet so um die 17 €. Solang du kein nennenswertes Spiel hast würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (21. Mai 2014)

Da war dkc-live schneller. Im Forum "HeadShock Steuersatz Industrielager" ist das Problem so auch erwähnt. Die Lager sind ja wohl die gleichen, wie bei der Lefty. Als Fox-Normalo hab ich leider keine eigenen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich..


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2014)

Hm. Ja - die Preise sind mir bekannt. 17€ für ein Lager ist schon happig wie ich finde.

Kotzt mich gerade an, dass an dem Rad so viel kaputt geht. Tretlager (wird durch BB30 X-Type Adapter mit Turbine Kurbel ersetzt), die Steuerlager und auch mit dem Dämpfer bin ich nicht zufrieden. Max. 2/3 Federwegsausnutzung! Das kann nicht sein.

Nun muss der zum Tuning - auch wieder 140€. -.-


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2014)

Naja die Steuersatzlager laufen immer rau. Das merkste ja beim fahren nicht. Einfach gutes Fett rein. Zum Dämpfer: Wieviel Sag hast du denn?
BB30 ist in meinen Augen auch eher Schund. Wenn mein Jekyll ankommt wird die BB30 Kurbel gegen eine SLX mit KCNC Adapter ersetzt.
Ich bin wegen den ewigen Tunereien und Schrauberreien vom Leichtbau weg und baue nur noch schwere Problemlose Räder 

Aber ich muss sagen: Seitdem die Cannondales aus Taiwan kommen haben sie sich zumindest Optisch stark verbessert! Die 2014 Einstiegsmodelle mit komplett Deore 2014 und Lefty sehen schon sehr geil aus. Nur wie ich finde setzen sie die Preise um 200-300 Euro zu hoch an um konkurenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2014)

25% SAG. Waren glaube ich 13-15 bar bei 75kg mit Ausrüstung. Und eben imme rnur 2/3 Federweg


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2014)

Das ist dann natürlich krass.


----------



## jensn84 (21. Mai 2014)

LeezenSeegerS schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Folgendes Problem: Das Einstellen des Umwerfers ist wegen des Hinterbau-Lagers bei meinem Rize nicht wirklich möglich. Ich hoffe man erkennt das Problem auf dem Foto.
> 
> Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst? Oder sind die neuen RZ-Modelle da anders gebaut?
> ...


welchen Umwerfer hast du denn? ich habe einen xt 771 downswing am rz140 carbon 1 rahmen und das passt dann, auch wenn der abstand zwischen umwerferleitblech und hinterbaulager auch max 0,5 cm beträgt

aber mal eine andere sache - das hier ja schon öfter diskutierte problem "knarzen": ich habe aufgrund von knarzgeräuschen mein schwingenhauptlager vor kurzen mal geöffnet, gereinigt und geschmiert und daraufhin keinerlei geräusche mehr gehabt. nach 2 touren (u.a. auch mal mit ein wenig nässe von unten) tritt das knarzen im bereich der lager wieder auf!? ich würde das schwingenhauptlager definitiv als ausgangsort der geräusche identifizieren, denn nach dem "schmieren" war es ja kurze zeit weg aber wie bekomme ich es dauerhaft einigermaßen knarzfrei (anderes fett, wenn ja welches?) oder kommen die geräusche vll. doch zusätzlich von den anderen lagern? kann vll. jemand aus eigener erfahrung berichten?


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (22. Mai 2014)

@jensn84: das ist ein shimano deore-ding (top-pull, down-swing), fd-m511. Wieviele distanzringe hast du denn an dem antriebsseitigen ht2-lager?
Bzgl des knarzens: an meinem cd h200 (stadtrad) knarzt es auch ab und an, vorallem bei wärmeren temperaturen. Da kann es ja kein gelenk-lager sein!(-; dort habe ich das ht2-lager im verdacht; könnte das bei dir auch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Mai 2014)

Knarzen ist immer das selbe (zu 99%) wenn es nicht vom Vorbau kommt 
Kurbel raus, Pedale ab, Kettenblätter ab, Lager raus.
Alle Gewinde und Kontaktstellen penibel säubern, fetten und im Reinraum montieren.(Auch die Außenseiten der Kettenblattschraubenhülen Fetten.)


----------



## zakus (11. Juni 2014)

Jungs, irgendwie bin ich zu doof einen anderen, passenden und leichten Vorbau für mein RZ4L zu finden.
Ich hab noch den drauf der standardmäßig mit ausgeliefert wurde, hätte aber gerne einen etwas kürzeren und steileren.

Passt dieser bspw: http://r2-bike.com/CANNONDALE-Vorbau-318-mm-20-fuer-15-Gabelschaft-185g ?
Leichter wär mir natürlich lieber.
Wer stellt denn überhaupt noch für Leftys was her? RooX gibts nicht mehr?!


Ist es eigentlich möglich die 130er Lefty PBR auf 140mm zu upgraden?
Überlege das derzeit.


----------



## jensn84 (11. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Knarzen ist immer das selbe (zu 99%) wenn es nicht vom Vorbau kommt
> Kurbel raus, Pedale ab, Kettenblätter ab, Lager raus.
> Alle Gewinde und Kontaktstellen penibel säubern, fetten und im Reinraum montieren.(Auch die Außenseiten der Kettenblattschraubenhülen Fetten.)


habe mir jetzt endlich mal meine ht2 lagerschalen (fahre mit bsa adapter) und auch die kurbelarme vorgenommen. demontiert, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder ran das zeug. während der ersten tour war nichts mehr zu hören *freu* und ich hoffe das bleibt jetzt auch so.

das einzige was mich echt wundert und warum ich bisher so auf das hauptlager versteift war ist, dass ich nach dem reinigen des hauptlagers auch 1-2 touren keine geräusche hatte...naja was solls, hauptsache es ist ruhe


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juni 2014)

Bei mir hilft immer eine Flussdurchquerung :d dann ist auch immer Ruhe für 2-3 Touren


----------



## canno-range (13. Juni 2014)

zakus schrieb:


> Jungs, irgendwie bin ich zu doof einen anderen, passenden und leichten Vorbau für mein RZ4L zu finden.
> Ich hab noch den drauf der standardmäßig mit ausgeliefert wurde, hätte aber gerne einen etwas kürzeren und steileren.
> 
> Passt dieser bspw: http://r2-bike.com/CANNONDALE-Vorbau-318-mm-20-fuer-15-Gabelschaft-185g ?
> ...



Zu 1: Der Vorbau passt nur auf 1,5 Zoll Gabelschäfte. Das Cannondale Headshock Maß ist aber ein anderes. Es passt z.B. dieser hier: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Cannondale-Headshok-Vorbau-5

zu 2: Geht nicht


----------



## Air_JORDAN (14. Juni 2014)

Passt auf ein RZ120, Modell 2013, ein 165er Dämpfer vom Scalpel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (14. Juni 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Passt auf ein RZ120, Modell 2013, ein 165er Dämpfer vom Scalpel?


nein


----------



## Air_JORDAN (15. Juni 2014)

Danke, welches Dämpfermaß wird denn stattdessen benötigt?


----------



## gmk (16. Juni 2014)

184mm


----------



## ravenride (23. Juni 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> 25% SAG. Waren glaube ich 13-15 bar bei 75kg mit Ausrüstung. Und eben imme rnur 2/3 Federweg



Das ist kein wunder groudon, 13 bar bei 75kg ist viel zu viel! 
Bei 72kg habe ich 135 PSI / 9 bar eingestellt, das sind ca. 13mm SAG und du bekommst ganz anderes federungsverhalten. 

Allerdings musst du die zugstufe deutlich erhöhen, sonst rauscht du durch den ganzen federweg durch. Weniger luftdruck benötigt mehr zugstufe einstellung und mehr luftdruck weniger zugstufe einstellung. Einfach nur mehr oder weniger luft in den dämpfer funkioniert nicht.
Die luftdruckpumpen sind nicht kalibriert, daher sind die bar und PSI angaben mehr als ralativ, verbindlich sind aber die SAG einstellungen. Probier es mit 12 mm bis 13 mm SAG, die richtige dosis der zugstufe/rebound ist ABER entscheidend. Für die SAG messung habe ich mir aus einem karton 9 mm bis 15 mm breite kartonstücke zugeschnitten.

Anfangs war ich ebenfalls über das wenig schluckfreudige RIZE enttäuscht, aber jetzt echt super (2012 modell mit fox dämpfer). Durch die weichere abstimmung musste ich meine sattelposition um 1cm in der horizontale nach vorne verstellen damit der vortrieb wieder im lot ist.


----------



## ravenride (23. Juni 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Passt auf ein RZ120, Modell 2013, ein 165er Dämpfer vom Scalpel?



der scalpel dämpfer ist viel kürzer, dass geht so nicht! 
Was wolltest du damit bezwecken, oder was ist dein problem?


----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Das ist kein wunder groudon, 13 bar bei 75kg ist viel zu viel!
> Bei 72kg habe ich 135 PSI / 9 bar eingestellt, das sind ca. 13mm SAG und du bekommst ganz anderes federungsverhalten.
> 
> Allerdings musst du die zugstufe deutlich erhöhen, sonst rauscht du durch den ganzen federweg durch. Weniger luftdruck benötigt mehr zugstufe einstellung und mehr luftdruck weniger zugstufe einstellung. Einfach nur mehr oder weniger luft in den dämpfer funkioniert nicht.
> ...



Die ZUGstufe hat nur Einfluss auf die AUSfederungsgeschwindigkeit. Es nützt mir also nix, wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam ausfedern lasse, wenn er beim Einfedern dennoch zu straff ist. 

Ich habe den Dämpfer einem Service unterzogen und nun ist er so plüschig, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## gmk (24. Juni 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> *Die ZUGstufe hat nur Einfluss auf die AUSfederungsgeschwindigkeit. *Es nützt mir also nix, wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam ausfedern lasse, wenn er beim Einfedern dennoch zu straff ist.
> 
> ...


in der theorie ja
in der praxis nein
die zugstufe edit> *hat* auch einfluß auf die druckstufe
probier's aus


----------



## ravenride (26. Juni 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die ZUGstufe hat nur Einfluss auf die AUSfederungsgeschwindigkeit. Es nützt mir also nix, wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam ausfedern lasse, wenn er beim Einfedern dennoch zu straff ist.
> 
> Ich habe den Dämpfer einem Service unterzogen und nun ist er so plüschig, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



Kannst du vor deiner haustür ausprobieren, bei ca. 10 kmh im stehen dahinrollen, dann sich mit dem vollen gewicht auf den sattel fallen lassen. Und das mit drei unterschiedlichen zugstufen einstellungen, 1x offen, 1x geschlossen und 1x mittlere zugstufe einstellung. Dann kannst du es fühlen! Bei 12 bis 13mm SAG einstellung hatte ich 40mm hub am dämpferkolben gemessen. Zum genauen messen der einstellung, sind die zugeschnittenen kartonstücke bestens geeignet.

Bei 45mm dämpferkolbenlänge, wären 13mm SAG einstellung, 28,8%. Und 40mm hub, wären 88,8% ausnutzung des gesamten federweges.

Mit dieser einstellung kann man auch grobe downhills im sitzen bewältigen. Schließlich muss es aber jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, wieviel federweg er benötigt.


----------



## cassn (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

was nehmt ihr denn um die Schrauben/Gelenke der Wippe zu schmieren?
Bei mir quitscht es heftig. Dachte an Silikon- bzw. Teflonspray.


----------



## zakus (14. Juli 2014)

Wenns anfängt zu knacken zerleg ich den Hinterbau bzw. nur die Wippe.
Alles reinigen, mir Gleitlagerfett etwas fetten und wieder zusammenbauen.
So hält das je nach Schmodder 1-2 Jahre.

Meist knackt da auch nur die Dämpferwippe oder der Dämpfer an den Aufhängungspunkten.

Unten ans Hauptschwingenlager musste ich bislang noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2014)

Ein Fett auf Kalziumbasis würde ich nehmen. Das ist sehr gut Wasserbeständig und hält lange. Motorex Bike Grease 2000 zum Beispiel. Ich setze das seit Jahren für alles ein.


----------



## cassn (15. Juli 2014)

ok. Die von mir genannten Sprays ohne Ausbau sind nicht geeignet?

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein Silikonfett hier, hatte ich mal für meinen Siebträger besorgt.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2014)

Na du Spülst mit diesen Sprays halt das vorhandene Fett raus und lässt keine wirkliche Schmierung zurück.

Ohne die Daten vom Silikonfett zu kennen wird es schwer. Könnte gehen, könnte aber auch schiefgehen


----------



## cassn (15. Juli 2014)

du hast mich gefordert 

kein Hahnfett

Silikonfett ist chemisch etwas völlig anderes.
Silikone sind Polymere, die aus Silicium und Sauerstoffatomen bestehen.

Grundstoff für Silikonfett ist Silikonöl, nicht Mineralöl.
Zulassungen:
- NSF H1
- KTW

*Einsatzgebiete Silikonfett:- Schmierung und Montage von Dichtungen, Elastomeren, Gummi, Latex, Kunststoffe*
- Schmierung und Montage von Dichtungen, Elastomeren, Gummi, Latex, Kunststoffe
- Behandlung von Isolatoren, verringert die Gefahr von Stromüberschlägen
- Einsatz in der Formgebung (Gummi,Kunststoffe) für schwierige Trennprobleme

*Technischen Daten:*
- temperaturbeständig von -40°C - +220°C
- chemisch neutral
- geruchslos
- geschmacksneutral
- wasserbeständig, keine Verharzung
- beständig gegen schwache Säuren und Laugen
- ausgezeichnetes dielektrisches Verhalten
- Heißdampfverträglich
- thixotrop
- gut verträglich mit handelsüblichen O-Ringen.


----------



## xela.p (15. Juli 2014)

Hi alle,
hat jemand Ahnung wo man die 2 Schrauben für die Befestigung der Carbonstrebe an der Wippe bekommt, finde sie nur bei Dr. Cannondale und dann im Paket mit den Hülsen und den anderen Schrauben für 55€.
Das Problem ist wenn bei mir die Lager Spiel bekommen und ich sie nicht rechtzeitig wechsle, laufen mir die Aluschrauben in den Lageraufnahmen der Carbonstrebe ein und werden unrund!? Klebe die Lager und Schrauben immer ein, wie im Usermanual angegeben! 
Rize 140


----------



## ur2105 (21. Juli 2014)

Habe bisher auch nur Dr. cannondale als Bezugsquelle gefunden. 
Mein freundlicher Händler sagte mir, dass er die Schrauben auch nur im Set bekommt.  nicht sehr kundenfreundlich von Cannondale.
Falls jemand Bezugsquelle kennt, wäre ich auch sehr interessiert, da ich ebenfalls einen solchen "angefressenen" Schraubenkopf habe und keine Lust auf 55 EUR für eine Schraube ausgeben.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2014)

Schreib einfach Cannondale direkt mit einer beschwerde an. Die haben mir damals auch die Sicherungsringe beim ECBB vom Badboy zugeschickt. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass man Ton nicht der freundlichste war.


----------



## mephisto2112 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe alle Lager meines Hinterbaus gewechselt und danke für den Tipp mit den englischen Vollkugellagern.

Habt ihr die Lager in der Sitzstrebe (oben an der Verbindung zum Shocklink) geklebt oder nur das Lager auf die kleinen Schrauben aufgefädelt und eingeschraubt? (Unten in der Verbindung zur Kettenstrebe und im Shocklink selber ist es geklebt... weiß ich bereits).

Danke.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz anfragen was mein Rz 120 noch so Wert ist, bzw wie viel ich dafür verlangen könnte! Wäre schön wenn mir jemand darüber eine Auskunft geben könnte! Es ist ein Cannondale Rz 120 Rize 2 in Größe L für den Stufe 4 Gebrauch! Es hat ungefähr 700km runter! Das Bike weist die normalen Gebrauchsspuren auf und es wurde immer per hand gepflegt also kein Gebrauch eines Hochdruckreinigers und es stand immer in der Wohnung nach dem trailen!

Also habe das Bike bei Wheelssports beim cannondale fachhändler letztes Jahr am 19.06.2013 gekauft für 1400 Euro! Der UVP lag bei 1999 Euro!

Aufgebaut habe ich folgende Parts:

1. Tausch von Elixir 3 (180/160mm) auf Shimano SLX Bremse (180/180mm) mit Icetech-bremsscheiben ( Kosten mit Einbau vom Fachmann ungefähr 250 Euro)
2. Einen Truvativ Blackbox Jerome Clementz Lenker, Carbon, 750mm für 160 Euro
3. Einen neuen Ergon Sattel für 80 Euro
4. Ein Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear Evolution 2er Set Faltreifen 65 euro( Neu)
5. Eine Kind Shock Dropzone Sattelstütze 385mm mit Remote (200 euro)
6. Ein Marshguard für 10 Euro ( vorne angebracht)
7. Shimano Klick und Flatpedale (50 Euro)

Also insgesamt ausgeben habe ich : 2215 Euro
Ich würde noch 1100 VHB verlangen wollen aber bin mir halt nicht sicher!

Auf dem Bild ist der Hinterreifen platt und das Bike ist nicht geputzt aber soll ja prinzipiell eine Auskunft für mich selbst sein deshalb bitte über mangelnde sauberkeit hinwegschauen! Desweiteren habe ich das neue Reifenset schon bestellt! Soll ich noch einen Gabel und Dämpferservice machen? Lohnt das?



Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

Jenachdem wie verschlissen der Antrieb ist, würd ich bei 1300 € anfangen. Warte lieber 2-3 Monate und stelle es auch bei Ebay KLeinanzeigen rein. Wenn sich nach 3 Monaten noch niemand wirkliches gemeldet hat, dann gehts langsam auf 1100 € runter. Wenns schneller gehen soll, lass dich halt runterhandeln. Du hast dein Geld und der verkäufer das Gefühl 200 € gespart zu haben 

Ich hab mein Hardtail auch für 900 € verkauft bekommen, wie geplant. Warten lohnt hier.


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (24. Juli 2014)

Hey danke für deine Antwort! Ja ich muss halt erstmal überlegen ob ich mich trennen will  Denn eigentlich fährt sich das Rad echt super! Aber der Puffer von ungefähr 1000 euro für ein neues bike lässt einen schon grübeln  Fraglich ist aber auch inwiefern immer noch Nachfrage nach dem Bike besteht?


----------



## jensn84 (24. Juli 2014)

mir wurde leider gerade mein RZ 140 Carbon gestohlen also Nachfrage besteht sicher (bzw. aus meiner Sicht: leider)

allerdings ist die Ausstattung doch recht mager, womit das Rad z.B. für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Ich denke bei den aktuellen Preisen im Netz sind die von dir angesetzten 1100 EUR wohl realistisch...neue Reifen und Service würde ich mir sparen


----------



## Ianus (6. August 2014)

Jetzt hat die Seele ihre Ruhe. Nun wieder mit schwarzer Kurbel.





So rollte es 2013 aus dem Laden....


----------



## armedmika (7. August 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse hat ich verkaufe mein Rize 4 Baujahr 2008 Größe M.
Bei Interesse einfach via PM oder direkt über den Bikemarkt kontaktieren.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/429584-cannondale-rize-4


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Ein Fahrrad hat keine Narben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armedmika (7. August 2014)

Oh ... ich Dummerle


----------



## bennieNW (10. August 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, kann es sein, das ein Rize 120 "Alu" aus 2009, eine komplette Shimano Schaltung hat, aber der Zahnkranz von Sram ist und dies ab Werk?

Ist doch irgendwie unlogisch oder nicht?

Wollte ein gebrauchtes Rize kaufen, bei dem dies der Fall ist, jedoch soll das ab Werk so gewesen sein?


----------



## dkc-live (11. August 2014)

Ist doch völlig egal. Funktioniert alles!
Ich fahr auch komplett Shimano und eine Sram Kassette, weil sie eben noch da lag. Wenn das Rad wirklich bewegt wurde ist das sicher nicht die erste Kassette. Nach der Zeit sollte einiges getauscht wurden sein.


----------



## bennieNW (12. August 2014)

Das Rize soll aber als fast neu und wenig gefahren verkauft werden 

..und angeblich soll es noch die erste Kassette sein.

Aber ich hab mal  geschaut, das Rize wurde damals wirklich mit einer Sram-Kassette ausgeliefert


----------



## Wayne_ (12. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Aber ich hab mal  geschaut, das Rize wurde damals wirklich mit einer Sram-Kassette ausgeliefert


echt? hast du vielleicht ein paar fotos, damit ich in meinem blog darüber berichten kann?


----------



## bennieNW (12. August 2014)

Siehe hier => http://www.gbheld.com/upload/ddc8e10e.jpg


----------



## Groudon (12. August 2014)




----------



## bennieNW (13. August 2014)

Ich habs jetzt einfach mal gekauft...


----------



## bennieNW (14. August 2014)

Eine Frage zu meinem Rize 4, ist es normal das man unten am Tretlager das blanke Alu vom Rahmen sieht? Oder ist hier was falsch eingebaut oder fehlt da etwas?

Sorry, für die schlechten Bilder.













*edit*

Ich glaube, ich weiss was fehlt. Es sind die Spacer oder Distanzringe die normal beim Tretlager dabei sind oder? Ist das "schlimm" ohne?


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

Normal. Das sollte ein BB30 Innenlager mit einer eingeklebten BSA Hülse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (14. August 2014)

Nö, das Rize 4 hat den Alurahmen und der hat ein Innenlagergehäuse für BSA. Nur die Carbon Rize hatten BB30. Bin mir jedenfalls fast sicher. 

sichtbares Alu am Rahmen an der Stelle ist aber normal. Eigentlich sollte der Spacer das aber abdecken.


----------



## bennieNW (14. August 2014)

Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut, der Spacer ist drin. Aber beim User mohlo mit seinem grünen Rize, sieht es genauso aus. Wird wohl richtig sein.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (19. August 2014)

RZ140 Dämpfer RockShox Monarch defekt,welcher Dämpfer eignet sich am besten und welche Einbaulänge?? Wo bekommt man was Günstiges oder alten Reparieren lassen? Obwohl der nie gut Funktioniert hat.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. August 2014)

Hab den Monarch gegen ein RP23 getausch, der war schon ganz gut. Der RP2 funktioniert noch besser m.M.n.

 Kuka

btw. auch die Alu Rize Rahmen haben BB30


----------



## bennieNW (19. August 2014)

Mal was anderes, bei mir sind noch die Nobby Nic drauf, welchen Reifen kann ich auf dem Rize fahren von der Größe, der deutlich mehr Grip hat?


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. August 2014)

Bei Conti den Trail King in 2,2" und den Baron in 2,3"

Schwalbe fahre ich seite Jahren nicht mehr, da kann ich nichts zu sagen.

 Kuka


----------



## bennieNW (20. August 2014)

Kann man den Baron auf der xm317 Felge von Mavic fahren? Sie hat nur eine Maulweite von 17?


----------



## bennieNW (20. August 2014)

*löschen*


----------



## mephisto2112 (21. August 2014)

Hallo,
macht es eurer Meinung nach Sinn, die 120 mm lefty am rz 120 auf 140 mm upgraden zu lassen? Gibts da Erfahrungen?
88+ bietet ja sowas an...

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobiasth (21. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Kann man den Baron auf der xm317 Felge von Mavic fahren? Sie hat nur eine Maulweite von 17?


Ja, fahre ich auch, vorn Baron 2.3 und hinten Mountain King 2.2. Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren diese Kombi.


----------



## tobiasth (21. August 2014)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> RZ140 Dämpfer RockShox Monarch defekt,welcher Dämpfer eignet sich am besten und welche Einbaulänge?? Wo bekommt man was Günstiges oder alten Reparieren lassen? Obwohl der nie gut Funktioniert hat.


Einbaulänge ist 200mm... 
Bei meinem ist vor kurzem das Ventil abgerissen, das hat mir rockshox komplett auf Kulanz repariert inkl. Service. Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. August 2014)

Ach Ja Einbaulänge 200 x 50! (Es gibt ja noch 200x57, da schlägt der Reifen am Rahmen an.)

 Kuka


----------



## tobiasth (21. August 2014)

200x50? Ich hab am RZ140 (BJ2011) mit Rahmengröße L und original Dämpfer, 200x60mm und bei mir schlägt nix an.


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. August 2014)

tobiasth schrieb:


> 200x50? Ich hab am RZ140 (BJ2011) mit Rahmengröße L und original Dämpfer, 200x60mm und bei mir schlägt nix an.


Das bewezifel ich ganz stark.

1. Ich hab auch ein RZ140 .. da schon den dritten Dämpfer drin
2. Es gibt kein 200 x 60mm .. nur 50/51 (50,8) und 57mm!

 Kuka

btw. von Außen sind bei FOX die 200 x50 und x57 identisch. Der Kolben den man ausmessen kann ist 57mm. Erst bei abgelassener Luft merkt man beim zusammendrücken den Unterschied.
Der Unterschied ist ein Anschlag im Inneren.
Beim 57er rutscht der SAG 0-Ring von der Kolbenstange, beim 50er bleibt er 7mm voher stehen.

Alle Rize: 200x50
Alle RZ140: 200x50
Alle RZ120: 184x44,5

Siehe Seite 10-11
http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/RZ 120 - 140/•010_OM_RZ_124915_DE.pdf


----------



## tobiasth (21. August 2014)

ooh, da hab ich mich wohl vertan, ich war mir aber ziemlich sicher 
Also wirds wohl doch 200x50 sein, ist ein monarch 3.2.

hier übrigens mal fotos von meinem bock ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (21. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Kann man den Baron auf der xm317 Felge von Mavic fahren? Sie hat nur eine Maulweite von 17?



Fahren ja, aber macht absolut wenig sinn! Warum, weil ein breiter reifen auf einer schmalen felge walkt (seitlich hin und her bewegt). Für einen 2,4 zoll breiten reifen sollte man auf jeden fall 23mm maulweite haben. Auf einer 17mm felge benötigt man entsprechen viel luft um das walken auszugleichen und das macht keinen sinn, da sich die traktion deutlich verschlechtert, die federung ebenfalls. Der reifen ist die feinfühligste federung am bike.

Ich habe mir bei lightwolf.de vor 4 jahren ein laufrad set speichen lassen und der meinte auf einer ztr notubes felge mit 20mm maulweite kann man max. 2,25 zoll fahren. Fahre bei 75kg, den nobby nic 2,25 mit 1,5 bar luftdruck, 1,4 geht auch noch.


----------



## ravenride (21. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, bei mir sind noch die Nobby Nic drauf, welchen Reifen kann ich auf dem Rize fahren von der Größe, der deutlich mehr Grip hat?



Eventuell fährst du mit zuviel luftdruck! Luftdruck ist entscheident!!! 
Kommt darauf an was man fährt! Mit einem 2,4 reifen leidet der vortrieb, so meine erfahrung. Zu den aktuellen contis kann ich nix sagen, der alte (2011 mountain king I, 2,2 zoll) war nicht empfehlenswert. Zudem war dieser um 1cm im durchmesser niedriger wie der nobby nic 2,25 zoll.


----------



## ravenride (21. August 2014)

mephisto2112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> macht es eurer Meinung nach Sinn, die 120 mm lefty am rz 120 auf 140 mm upgraden zu lassen? Gibts da Erfahrungen?
> 88+ bietet ja sowas an...
> 
> Danke.


Wenn du eine 140mm lefty einbaust, wird dein lenkwinkel um 1° grad flacher, von 69 auf 68 grad. Mit 68° kannst die kurven nicht mehr so flink fahren, das rize ist ein absoluter kurvenstar mit 69°. Wenn du damit leben kannst! Ich hatte dies mit einem scott spark (68° lenkwinkel) vor der haustür vergleichen können, abwechselnd mit rize und spark, es war ein großer unterschied in den kurven bzw. wendigkeit.


----------



## mephisto2112 (21. August 2014)

Hey danke für die Antwort raven. Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass es schlechter um die Kurven geht?
Kann man die 120 pbr ultra selber länger und kürzer machen? Das soll irgendwie über das Soloair gehen??


----------



## bennieNW (21. August 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt knapp 2 bar auf dem Nobby Nic 2,25 mit der XM317 Felge von Mavic. Wohl zu viel?

Hab jetzt mal den Fat Albert in 2.25 für vorne geholt und werde dann mal die Nobbys hinten abnudeln.


*edit*

Der dicke Albert ist montiert, sieht in 2,25 gar nicht viel anders aus als der Nobby. Leider kam er nach meiner Runde, konnte ihn heute nicht mehr testen, dafür am Sonntag


----------



## ravenride (22. August 2014)

mephisto2112 schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Antwort raven. Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass es schlechter um die Kurven geht?
> Kann man die 120 pbr ultra selber länger und kürzer machen? Das soll irgendwie über das Soloair gehen??



Mit einem steileren lenkwinkel kannst du engere kurven/radien fahren bzw. das einlenken in die kurve geht spürbar leichter. Zu lefty umbau kann ich nichts sagen. Frage bei www.fahrrad-kohl.de nach, ist nicht so teuer wie 88. Der hat mir 2011 solo air in die lefty für 50 euro glaube ich eingebaut (2006 can. prophet mit lefty speed).


----------



## ravenride (22. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt knapp 2 bar auf dem Nobby Nic 2,25 mit der XM317 Felge von Mavic. Wohl zu viel?
> 
> Hab jetzt mal den Fat Albert in 2.25 für vorne geholt und werde dann mal die Nobbys hinten abnudeln.
> 
> ...



2 bar luftdruck ohne fahrer gewichtsangabe kann kein mensch einschätzen. Bei 80 kg ist es zuviel würde ich meinen. Man kann den luftdruck soweit reduzieren, bis man merkt dass der reifen in kurven schwammig wird. Dazu auf einer asphaltierten straße enge kurvenradien fahren bzw. slalom, so lange es nicht schwammig wird kann man den druck reduzieren. Luftdruck ist generell von der fahrweise, bodenbeschaffenheit und reifen/felge kombination abhängig. 

Ist klar, auf einer 17mm felge sitzt der reifen niemals so fest wie 21 oder 25mm. Von daher ist eine investition in ein vernüftiges laufradset immer ein gutes investment! So eine schmale maulweite hat auf einem mountainbike heute nichts zu suchen, eine frechheit von den herstellern!


----------



## bennieNW (22. August 2014)

Ups, logisch. Ich hab um die 66kg. 

Beim dicken Albert steht drauf, minimum 1.8 bar. Hab jetzt auch wieder 2 bar drauf gemacht.


----------



## ravenride (24. August 2014)

bennieNW schrieb:


> Ups, logisch. Ich hab um die 66kg.
> 
> Beim dicken Albert steht drauf, minimum 1.8 bar. Hab jetzt auch wieder 2 bar drauf gemacht.


Das habe ich von anfang an vermutet, dass du mit zuviel luftdruck fährst. 2 bar fahren leute mit 95 kg. Der nobby ist schon ein guter allrounder und klar gibt es besseres. Jeder reifen hat licht und schatten, bei manchen fährt sich das profil ganz schnell ab, dafür aber mehr grip aufweisen.

Ich fahre bei 75 kg kampfgewicht 1,5 bis 1,6 bar (inkl. kleidung + camelbak), mit milch ohne schlauch bei 20mm maulweite. 1,4 bar geht bei mir auch noch! Denke dass du auf 1,6 bis 1,7 bar reduzieren kannst. Zudem sind die pumpen sowieso nicht kalibriert und somit mehr als relativ. Du musst dich halt herantasten um ein optimales fahrwerk zu etablieren, für wenig fahrer spielt das eh keine rolle. Wie bereits oben beschrieben, slalom auf dem asphalt fahren um die festigkeit felge/reifen kombi herauszufinden. Auf dem schotter in den bergen hat man diese belastung so nicht mehr.

Klar ist, dass eine breitere felge den reifen mehr spreizt, somit sitzt der reifen fester und schmiert nicht hin und her auf der felge. Das ist auch der grund warum man die luftdrücke von mir auf einen anderen fahrer  NICHT adaptieren kann!!!


----------



## bennieNW (24. August 2014)

Ah, okay. Danke für die Tipps. War heute mal mit dem dicken Albert unterwegs bei 2 bar. Fährt sich deutlich besser als der Nobby vorne. Grip ist sehr gut. Werde wohl noch mit dem Luftdruck etwas runtergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephisto2112 (25. August 2014)

Danke für deine  Erklärung Ravenride.

Ich fahre mit 115 kg und 190cm eine Spank Subrosa 30 Felge (innen 25er Maulweite) mit Hansdampf Trailstar vorn und Pacestar hinten und eben tubless.
Ich fahre zZ 1,8 vorn und 2,0 hinten. Bin aber auch schon bei feuchtem Wetter mit 1,6 und 1,8 unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## ravenride (25. August 2014)

mephisto2112 schrieb:


> Danke für deine  Erklärung Ravenride.
> 
> Ich fahre mit 115 kg und 190cm eine Spank Subrosa 30 Felge (innen 25er Maulweite) mit Hansdampf Trailstar vorn und Pacestar hinten und eben tubless.
> Ich fahre zZ 1,8 vorn und 2,0 hinten. Bin aber auch schon bei feuchtem Wetter mit 1,6 und 1,8 unterwegs gewesen.



25 mm maulweite sind vorbildlich, unter 23 mm dürften bikehersteller keine felgen mehr am MTB Bike montieren. Die realität sieht anders aus! Letztes jahr hatte scott am genius 19 mm und dieses jahr 21 mm maulweite. 

Das ganze PDF zum herunterladen gibt es unter www.green-think.de 




 felgen verbaut.


----------



## bennieNW (13. September 2014)

Hier ist es übrigens, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## Groudon (14. September 2014)

Mein RZ120 steht übrigens zum Verkauf. 

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## ravenride (20. September 2014)

Das war mein RZ120, mußte leider platz machen für ein neues 140 mm bis 150 mm allmountain das noch für 2015 angeschafft werden muss. Ein cannondale wird es wegen der aktuellen dämpfertechnologie nicht mehr, da zu schwer und nicht austauschbar. 

Tolles tourenfully, ich war mehr als zufrieden. Was noch fehlte war eine fernbedienung für den fox dämpfer und eine absenkbare sattelstütze.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (21. September 2014)

Hab so ein Rz120. Bin jetzt am Gardasee 1 Woche je 1 GT 27,5 Fully und ein 29 scalpel gefahren, find das RZ besser vom Federverhalten.

So langsam gewöhn ich mich aber an 29 bzw. 27,5 und bei Geröll ist das nicht schlecht. Zuhause kommt mir 26 jetzt schon winzig vor.


----------



## ravenride (29. September 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Hab so ein Rz120. Bin jetzt am Gardasee 1 Woche je 1 GT 27,5 Fully und ein 29 scalpel gefahren, find das RZ besser vom Federverhalten.
> 
> So langsam gewöhn ich mich aber an 29 bzw. 27,5 und bei Geröll ist das nicht schlecht. Zuhause kommt mir 26 jetzt schon winzig vor.



Du hast dich im Spark Forum nach dem Scott erkundigt, oder? Und jetzt willst das Rize loseisen! 

Habe auch ein 29 Stumpjumper von Specialized vor drei Monaten ausprobiert. Für mich der Zeit keine Option, weil: zu schwer, langsame Beschleunigung da Laufräder zu schwer, man sitzt nicht auf dem Rad, sondern im Rad, nicht wendig genug.

Auf der anderen Seite haben mich die großen Laufräder des 29 mit den Überrolleigenschaften tief beeindruckt. Im vergleich zu einem 26 Zöller erspart man sich gefühlt 25% Kraft, auf steinigen Karrenwegen/Trails wird man spürbar weniger durchgerüttelt und fährt sicherer und schneller, ist mehr steigfähiger als ein 26. Also viele Vorteile für diese großen (über)Walzen.

Ich mag mehr das aktive Fahrverhalten eines 26/27,5 Zöllers, da man auf dem Rad und nicht im Rad sitzt.


----------



## zakus (30. September 2014)

Ich bin nach drei Jahren Rize4L immernoch mega happy mit dem Bike.
Herrliche Trailsau und mit 130mm dafür "eigentlich" auch genug Federweg. (obwohl für 2015 auch was mit mehr Federweg geplant ist)

Allerdings gibt der RP2 hinten mMn nicht den kompletten Federweg frei oder das ist einfach so?!
Wenn ich den Dämpfer an den Anschlag fahre geht der Abstreifring nur bis knapp 1-1,5cm vor Ende der Kolbenstange.

Ist das so bei dem Fox Dämpfer?

Wie würde sich denn hier ein Rock Shox Monarch RT3 verhalten.
Kumpel hat den im Canyon Strive nachgerüstet und ist im Vgl. zum Fox vorher mega begeistert.
Daher überleg ich auch umzurüsten.


----------



## ravenride (30. September 2014)

zakus schrieb:


> Ich bin nach drei Jahren Rize4L immernoch mega happy mit dem Bike.
> Herrliche Trailsau und mit 130mm dafür "eigentlich" auch genug Federweg. (obwohl für 2015 auch was mit mehr Federweg geplant ist)
> 
> Allerdings gibt der RP2 hinten mMn nicht den kompletten Federweg frei oder das ist einfach so?!
> ...




Auf Seite 115 ist das Problem mit der Dämpfereinstellung erklärt, damit solltest zum positiven Ergebnis kommen. 

Allerdings musst du wissen wie lang dein DÄmpferkolben ist. Die gesamte Kolbenlänge ist nicht gleich der Hub, falls nicht bekannt, Luft ganz ablassen, Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag zusammendrücken und am Gummiring die Distanz ablesen.

Bei RZ 120 beträgt die Kolbenlänge 44mm, man benötigt ca. 12mm SAG Einstellung um ca. 90% des gesamten Federwegs zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (30. September 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die ZUGstufe hat nur Einfluss auf die AUSfederungsgeschwindigkeit. Es nützt mir also nix, wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam ausfedern lasse, wenn er beim Einfedern dennoch zu straff ist.
> 
> Ich habe den Dämpfer einem Service unterzogen und nun ist er so plüschig, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



Wollte nochmals nachfragen ob du mit der SAG Einstellung von 12mm, die 40mm Hub erreicht hast. Bei extrem harten Einsatz nutzt man auch die 44mm Hub.

Bei schnellen Downhills mit 50 bis 60kmh benötigt man 2 Klicks stärkere Zugstufe wie auf einem Trail mit 5 kmh, so meine Erfahrung.

Ein Luftdruck für alle Einsätze funktioniert eben nicht, außer in der Werbung.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (12. Oktober 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Du hast dich im Spark Forum nach dem Scott erkundigt, oder? Und jetzt willst das Rize loseisen.



Das habe ich erhrlich gesagt nicht verstanden. Ich bin mit dem RZ120 sehr zufrieden auch mit 26 Zoll. Ansonsten gewöhn ich mich aber auch so langsam von der Optik an die größeren Radumfänge, obwohl ich z.B. das Scalpel 29er optisch grausig finde.

Das RZ 120 hat für Cross Country genug Federweg, volle Nutzung hinten hin oder her, kann vom Gewicht auch mit 29er Carbon mithalten. Wie mir aktuell eine Speichbruch am F29 zeigt, sind die 26er LR auf jeden FAll stabiler, auch ein Plus für 26er.


----------



## zakus (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Infos für den Dämpfer. Damit kann ich was anfangen. 

Was hat CD vom 2009er Rize mit 130mm zum 2010er mit 140mm geändert?

Die Gabel ist eine komplett andere, das is klar. 
Wurde an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme was geändert? Ggf gleiche Aufnahme rahmenseitig i.V. mit einer neuen Dämpferwippe?

Überlegung bei mir ist gerade, sofern sich das easy realisieren lässt, den Hinterbau auf 140mm zu upgraden und dann die Front ebenfalls anzupassen.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (15. Oktober 2014)

Funzt Super


----------



## zakus (15. Oktober 2014)

Was fürn Dämpfer genau ist das?
Fox Float CTD xyz?
200x57mm?


----------



## canno-range (16. Oktober 2014)

zakus schrieb:


> Was hat CD vom 2009er Rize mit 130mm zum 2010er mit 140mm geändert?
> 
> Die Gabel ist eine komplett andere, das is klar.
> Wurde an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme was geändert? Ggf gleiche Aufnahme rahmenseitig i.V. mit einer neuen Dämpferwippe?



Meines Wissens nach wurde vom Rize zum RZ 140 hinten gar nichts geändert (höchstens eventuell der Dämpferhub) . Das Rize hat auch bereits 140 mm Federweg hinten. Geändert wurden nur der Name und die Lefty. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in den Tests der Federweg beim Rize hinten mit 137 mm ermittelt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silbersurfer69 (16. Oktober 2014)

zakus schrieb:


> Was fürn Dämpfer genau ist das?
> Fox Float CTD xyz?
> 200x57mm?



Hat 200x50 wie der Original,ist ein Fox Float CTD  !!


----------



## ravenride (17. Oktober 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Das habe ich erhrlich gesagt nicht verstanden. Ich bin mit dem RZ120 sehr zufrieden auch mit 26 Zoll. Ansonsten gewöhn ich mich aber auch so langsam von der Optik an die größeren Radumfänge, obwohl ich z.B. das Scalpel 29er optisch grausig finde.
> 
> Das RZ 120 hat für Cross Country genug Federweg, volle Nutzung hinten hin oder her, kann vom Gewicht auch mit 29er Carbon mithalten. Wie mir aktuell eine Speichbruch am F29 zeigt, sind die 26er LR auf jeden FAll stabiler, auch ein Plus für 26er.



Sorry, habe dich mit dem GROUDON verwechselt!


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (4. November 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass jemand eine Lösung kennt:
Meine orig. Dämpfer-Achsen aus Stahl haben ein Maß von 30mm; festgezogen befinden sie sich in der Rahmenaufnahme unter Spannung.
Die neu bestellten Titan-Achsen sind mit knapp 33mm zu lang.
Sollten diese jetzt besser auf die orig. 30mm gekürzt werden oder auf ein passendes Maß?
In ermangelung eines tollen 3D-Grafikprogramms, habe ich versucht, das mal aufzuskizzieren.
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## canno-range (4. November 2014)

Schöne Skizze 
Die Dämpferbuchsen sollen laut Manual ja 22,2 mm Breite haben. Danach wäre die rahmenseitige Aufnahme jedenfalls zu breit. 
Die Buchsen werden ja mit den Bolzen fest verschraubt, so dass sie eine Bewegung im Dämpferauge zulassen. Demnach spielt die exakte Länge keine Rolle, so lange eine feste Klemmung möglich ist. Natürlich sollten sie sich ausreichend in den Aufnahmen an Rahmen und der Wippe abstützen. Ich würde sie also so gut wie möglich auf Maß kürzen. 
Die rahmenseitige Dämpferbuchse würde ich aber gegen eine längere austauschen, die das Maß des Rahmens hat.


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (4. November 2014)

Klasse, danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Da komm ich wohl nicht um neue Buchsen herum-.-
Und der Bikehardest muss nochmal an den Achsen Hand anlegen.
(Btw: Abgesehen von dem Nicht-Passen, dass ja eher CD zuzuschreiben ist, ein empfehlenswerter Service)


----------



## crack_MC (5. November 2014)

canno-range schrieb:


> Nö, das Rize 4 hat den Alurahmen und der hat ein Innenlagergehäuse für BSA. Nur die Carbon Rize hatten BB30. Bin mir jedenfalls fast sicher.
> 
> sichtbares Alu am Rahmen an der Stelle ist aber normal. Eigentlich sollte der Spacer das aber abdecken.



Mein Rize 4 hat auch BB 30 + eingeklebter BSA Adapter Hülse


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (18. November 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Mal wieder eine Lagerfrage: Macht es Sinn, die 6 kleinen und die beiden Hauptlager am Rize durch Edelstahl-Rillenkugellager von SKF zu ersetzen? Kosten immerhin um die 120€ im Vgl. zu 55€ der originalen.
Kann man mit mind. der doppelten Haltbarkeit rechnen?
Das die Dimensionierung seitens CD nicht die schlauste war, ist ja hinlänglich diskutiert worden. (-;
Grüße!


----------



## kuka.berlin (18. November 2014)

Wenn die Lager bei dir überdurchschnittlich früh an Verrostung sterben, dann würde ich Edelstahl Kugellager nehmen.

Ich bin dazu übergegangen die 2-4€ Lager (zb. von CX) zu nehmen.
Haltbarkeit bei mir 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre, was einer km Leistung von 5000-7000km entspricht.
Ich hab bei mir seit 2011 erst einmal die Hauptlager und zweimal die sechs Kleinen ausgetauscht + einmal nur die zwei zwischen Druckstrebe und Umlenkhebel.

Kosten insg. ~35-40€

 Kuka


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (18. November 2014)

Moin Kuka,
vielen Dank für die Antwort, das klingt gut! Dann lieber öfter mal günstige neue.
Pflegst Du die denn besonders nach z.B. Abspülen mitm Gartenschlauch?
Und sind evtl. Zylinderrollenlager für die Belastung geeigneter? (Höhere Radiallasten, geringe/keine Umdrehung)
Grüße!

Habe gerade bemerkt, es gibt diese Lager gar nicht in den Abmessungen, hat sich also erledigt!


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. November 2014)

und was auch hilft vernüftiges Fett in die Kugellager machen ...meist sind die relativ trocken verbaut . Ich persöhnlich nehme das hier--> MS 600er Fett 
http://www.sips.de/spezialfette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeezenSeegerS (18. November 2014)

Moin bikefun2009,
danke für den Tip! 
Wo kaufst Du das denn?
Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder die haben keinen Online-Shop.
Preislich hattest Du in einem anderen CD-Thema mal 500ml für 6,XX€ empfohlen, klingt fair.
Ich habe hier noch von Atlantic weißes "Brilliantfett" von meinem Steuer- und Tretlager. Täts das u.U. auch?
Grüße!


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. November 2014)

@LeezenSeegerS  Die haben ja nen Kontaktformular  Anschreiben und dann  wirste ja sehen. Ich denk mal weils ja 500ml Kartuschen sind werden die das sicher auch versenden  Ich würde mal sagen ja .Musse wohl nur die Abdeckung der lager  vorsichtig abpulen und dann kann man daß mit handelsüblichen Spritzen besser einbringen


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. November 2014)

Schon zwei Monate ohne "unterwegs mit dem Bike" Bild 
Von Heute...





 Kuka


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (24. November 2014)

Soo, das mit den Lagerfett von Sips hat leider nicht geklappt: Mindestbestellwert f. Privatkunden = 20,00€, ist bei 6,15€/400gr. etwas zu viel für mich. :-D Trotzdem ein kompetenter Service bei denen!
Anders siehts da mit dem Bikehardest-Shop und seinen Schrauben aus: Heute, nach fast 3 Wochen (!), kamen endlich die Dämpfer-Schrauben an. Beim ersten mal passten sie ja nicht, trotz expliziter Kompatibilität mit dem Rize. Doch die "Qualität" der gekürzten Schrauben hat mich dann doch erschreckt! (s.Bild)
Das ist bei einem Preis von knapp 26€ für zwei Schrauben einfach nur frech und kein empfehlenswerter Service, Schade! )-:


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (24. November 2014)

Doppelpost, Sry!


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (24. November 2014)

Trippelpost, Sry!


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. November 2014)

leezenseegers hast PN


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. November 2014)

Wenn jemand trotzdem haben mag .....einfach PN  Da die Firma bei mir im Nachbarort ist , wäre ich bereit diese zu Organisieren .


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (25. November 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Heute habe ich mal die Hinterbau-Lager von meinem Rize gewechselt und gleich fürs nächste mal eine Anleitung gebastelt.
Das Rize ist zwar schon vom Aussterben bedroht, aber vielleicht hilfts ja dem ein oder anderen (oder nimmt die Bedenken, man bekäme das nicht hin; hatte ich nämlich).

0. HR u. Kurbel raus, Schaltung+Umwerfer+Bremse u. Dämpfer ab

1. Hinterbau demontieren (Bild1):
1.1 Werkzeug: 19er+13er Ringschlüssel, 8er+4er Inbus
1.2 Schrauben der Reihe nach lösen (vorsichtig, da Alu-Schrauben):
-Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel
-Sitzstrebe/Hauptschwinge
-Umlenkhebel/Rahmen
-Hauptschwinge/Rahmen
1.3 Alle Schrauben usw. gründlich säubern


2. Alte Lager ausbauen (Bild2):
2.1 Werkzeug: 14er+11er Nuss, Nuss-Verlängerung, 6er Inbus, Hammer (möglichst Kunststoff), alte Socken o.ä. als Polster/Lappen, Reinigungs-Benzin o.ä.
2.2 11er Nuss+Verlängerung (+ 6er Inbus) jeweils von innen an die kleinen Lager ansetzen (Sitzstrebe, Umlenkhebel)
2.3 Vorsichtig(!) mit dem Hammer auf die Nuss-Verlängerung (Inbus) schlagen bis Lager rauskommen, gefaltete Socken als Polster (alte Lager werden dabei zerstört)
2.4 Mit 14er-Nuss bei den gr
oßen Lagern wiederholen (Hauptschwinge)
2.5 Lagersitze mit Reinigungs-Benzin von Kleber-Resten befreien (nicht an Karbon kommen!)


3. Neue Lager fetten (Bild3):
3.1 Werkzeug/Material: Lager (2 Stk. SS61902 15x28x7mm 2RS, 6 Stk. SS61800 10x19x5mm 2RS), Spritze, kleines Messer, Wälzlager-Fett "für schwierige Bedingungen" (z.B. von Koja, Sips o.ä.)
3.2 Mit Messer vorsichtig(!) die Dichtung auf beiden Seiten aufhebeln
3.3 Spritze mit Fett aufziehen und in Lager spritzen
3.4 Dichtung wieder aufdrücken u. überschüssiges Fett beseitigen


4. Neue Lager einbauen (Bild4):
4.1 Werkzeug/Material: 10er Ringschlüssel, 6er Inbus, Einpress-Hilfe (Möbel-Gummi-Fuß Durchmesser ca. 40mm, 6er Inbus-Schraube + 10er Mutter Länge ca. 40mm, Unterlegscheibe Durchmesser=28mm(!), Fügeklebstoff (z.B. Loctite 648 o.ä.), alte Socke, Reinigungs-Benzin
4.2 Außenseiten der kleinen Lager mit Fügeklebstoff versehen und in Lagersitz pressen
4.3 Überschüssigen Kleber mit Socke+Reinigungs-Benzin so entfernen, dass nichst ins Lager kommt
4.4 Große Lager mit der Einpress-Hilfe einpressen (Gummi-Fuß innen, 28mm-Unterlegscheibe lagerseitig)


5. Hinterbau montieren (Bild5):
5.1 Werkzeug/Material: 19er+13er Ringschlüssel, 8er+4er Inbus, Drehmoment-Schlüssel, "mittel starke" Schraubensicherung, Wälzlager-Fett für "schwierige Bedingungen" (z.B. von Koja, Sips, o.ä.)
5.2 Einbau-Reihenfolge umgekehrt zu Demontage (-> 1.2)
5.3 Lager u. Bolzen reichlich von außen Fetten
5.4 Bolzen/Schrauben eindrehen und überschüssiges Fett beseitigen
5.5 Gewinde mit Schraubensicherung versehen
5.6 Bolzen/Schrauben mit Drehmoment-Schlüssel entspr. Gravur festziehen

Fertig!

Seidenweich lässt sich der Hinterbau jetzt wieder bewegen, ohne Ruckeln oder Einrasten. Und dank dem Graphit-Fett + Edelstahl-Lager hoffe ich auf lange Haltbarkeit.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (9. März 2015)

Fahren einige von euch eine Lefty mit nem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und "normalen" Vorbauten an nem Cannondale? Ich habe ein RZ 120 1 aus 2010 und möchte die Lenkerposition verändern. Ich bin mit den OPI oder XC3 Steerer/Vorbau-Kombis nicht wirklich zu frieden. Habe aktuell eine XC3 Einheit und auch ein normales Cannondale-Schaftrohr mit entsprechendem Vorbau (was bisher den Wünschen am nähesten kommt). Meine Frage ist nun welchen 1 1/8 Adapter benutzt ihr im Cannondale-Rahmen?

btw: ich hätte demnächst ein RZ 120 aus 2011 zu verkaufen...falls da jemand Interesse hat einfach PN an mich


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. März 2015)

Die XC3 Vorbauten sind mit -5° und 90mm ja schon Fast am Limit, da sonnst der Lenker mit der Gabel kollidiert.

Ein Paar mm kann man noch raus kitzeln, aber ob es das Mehrgewicht 'rechtfertigt' 

 Kuka

edit:
Die 'günstigen' Lefty4all Adapter funktionieren auch nur mit std. 1 1/8 Steuersätzen.
Der passt dann nicht in den Rahmen, weil es zwar Adapter von Si auf std. Steuersätze gibt, die aber zu hoch bauen, als das die Lefty dann noch rein passt.

Es gibt ein Carbon-Steuerrohr, was wür die SI Lager gedacht ist und für 1 1/8 Vorbauten passt. Das kostet aber +170€.
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/HD016CA


----------



## jensn84 (9. März 2015)

danke für die antwort kuka
ich will den lenker eher nach oben (anstatt nach unten) bewegen, was ich dann wohl doch einfach durch einen 20° Cannondale Vorbau auf dem normalen Schaft lösen werde - nicht die schönste Sache aber die Sitzposition ist am Ende wichtiger als optische Kleinigkeiten

btw: die XC3 gibts ja auch mit + 5° und 90mm aber noch steilere Versionen habe ich da noch nicht gesehen oder? allg. bekommt man die dinger irgendwie eher schwierig im Netz habe ich das Gefühl (insgesamt finde ich diese integrierte Version optisch eigentlich am schönsten


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. März 2015)

Den xc3 mit 20°und 90mm hier zb:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannondale-...ne-piece-20-90mm-31-8mm-XC3-New-/161625488806

sonnst:
Dann: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KT040

und Fatty Vorbauten.
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/QSEHS/SubProducts/QSE-110x5
oder: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP303


----------



## jensn84 (9. März 2015)

das zeug aus amiland hab ich natürlich schon gesehen - hatte halt gehofft eine "lokalere" lösung zu finden, mal schaun'

wie gesagt, nen normalen schaft habe ich ja sogar, muss bloß den für mich passenden vorbau finden aber die gibt es ja bei dr.cannondale

danke für das feedback!


----------



## canno-range (10. März 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> das zeug aus amiland hab ich natürlich schon gesehen - hatte halt gehofft eine "lokalere" lösung zu finden, mal schaun'
> 
> wie gesagt, nen normalen schaft habe ich ja sogar, muss bloß den für mich passenden vorbau finden aber die gibt es ja bei dr.cannondale
> 
> danke für das feedback!


Hallo, 
ich müsste noch einen XC3 90mm/+20° liegen haben, den ich nicht mehr brauche. Bei Interesse bitte melden, ich schau dann mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeezenSeegerS (10. März 2015)

Moinsen!
Jetzt, wo hier wieder ein Funken Leben in dem Thread aufglüht, traue ich mich mal folgende Frage:
Hat jemand zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit den Angle-Set-Steuersätzen der Firma Works aus UK?
Aktuell habe ich den Standard-TangeSeiki Reducer von HS auf Tapered; der müsste dann wohl wieder rausfliegen, right?
Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. März 2015)

Der Winkelsteuersatz hat 1.5.  (49,65 mm Lagersitz im Rahmen)
Dein Steuerrohr Headschock 1.56 (50,8 mm Lagersitz im Rahmen

Bei dem Reducer weiß ich jetzt nicht wie der ausschaut.

Im Prinzip brauchst du eine Adapterring von 50,8 auf 49,65 mm.
Also fast schon eine 'Metallfolie' mit t=0,575 mm.

 Kuka


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (13. März 2015)

Moin Kuka,
vielen Dank für die Antwort! Hatte sowas befürchtet; und gehofft, dass evtl schon eine Lösung dafür bekannt/in Verwendung ist.
Eine auf einen 0,5mm-dicken Blechstreifen plus Loctite-648 basierte Lösung hält wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? (Glaskugel?!)
Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rize ("Baujahr 2014"), nur ein etwas flacherer Winkel an der Gabel würde es m.E. perfektionieren.
Grüße!


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. März 2015)

Es gibt auch 0,55mm Bleche


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (14. März 2015)

Hmm, ein Versuch ist eig Wert; wenn der Steuersatz doch nur nicht ganz von der anderen Kanalseite käme, wo eine Retoure dementsprechend weniger aufwändig wäre..
Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette!
Sollte sich da was tun, berichte ich.


----------



## ravenride (14. März 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort kuka
> ich will den lenker eher nach oben (anstatt nach unten) bewegen, was ich dann wohl doch einfach durch einen 20° Cannondale Vorbau auf dem normalen Schaft lösen werde - nicht die schönste Sache aber die Sitzposition ist am Ende wichtiger als optische Kleinigkeiten
> 
> btw: die XC3 gibts ja auch mit + 5° und 90mm aber noch steilere Versionen habe ich da noch nicht gesehen oder? allg. bekommt man die dinger irgendwie eher schwierig im Netz habe ich das Gefühl (insgesamt finde ich diese integrierte Version optisch eigentlich am schönsten


Ich glaube, dass sich das Ansprechverhalten der Lefty durch einen 20° steilen Vorbau verändert – weil weniger Druck auf den Lenker übertragen werden. Wenn mir der Lenker/Cockpit zu Niedrig wäre, würde ich definitiv ein längeres Schaftsrohr montieren. Nicht umsonst sind die 5° bzw. 6° steile Vorbaus Standards.


----------



## canno-range (16. März 2015)

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an einem Rize Carbon Rahmen von 2009 in Größe L?
Bis auf ein paar Scheuerstellen im Lack ist er in einem Topzustand. 
Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## jensn84 (19. März 2015)

kurze Frage: hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Lefty (XC3 Vorbau oder mit normalem Schaftrohr) probiert zu demontieren? Ich bin leider nicht im Besitz des Demontagetool Ernie KT020 aber vll. habt ihr konkrete Tipps wie es auch ohne geht?

Der XC3 Vorbau bewegt sich leider nicht einen mm nach oben - habe bereits mit einem Gummihammer von unten gegen den Vorbau geschlagen aber auch das bringt nichts. Eine Idee hatte ich noch nicht probiert: die untere Schraubkappe nicht ganz hineinschrauben und dann mit dem gummihammer auf den deckel - die frage ist nur ob ich dabei möglichweise das Gewinde im Vorbauschaft zerstöre?
Beim Schaftvorbau kann ich normal den Vorbau lösen und der Schaft bewegt sich mit leichten Schlägen von oben tatsächlich normal nach unten, jedoch bleibt er irgendwie in der Häfte hängen und dann geht auch hier nix mehr...


----------



## ravenride (19. März 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> kurze Frage: hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Lefty (XC3 Vorbau oder mit normalem Schaftrohr) probiert zu demontieren? Ich bin leider nicht im Besitz des Demontagetool Ernie KT020 aber vll. habt ihr konkrete Tipps wie es auch ohne geht?
> 
> Der XC3 Vorbau bewegt sich leider nicht einen mm nach oben - habe bereits mit einem Gummihammer von unten gegen den Vorbau geschlagen aber auch das bringt nichts. Eine Idee hatte ich noch nicht probiert: die untere Schraubkappe nicht ganz hineinschrauben und dann mit dem gummihammer auf den deckel - die frage ist nur ob ich dabei möglichweise das Gewinde im Vorbauschaft zerstöre?
> Beim Schaftvorbau kann ich normal den Vorbau lösen und der Schaft bewegt sich mit leichten Schlägen von oben tatsächlich normal nach unten, jedoch bleibt er irgendwie in der Häfte hängen und dann geht auch hier nix mehr...


Frage bei Fahrrad Kohl nach, die sind ganz nett: tel.: 035056 35253 oder auf der Cannondale Website, da findet man bestimmt ein PDF dazu.
www.fahrrad-kohl.de


----------



## jensn84 (30. März 2015)

hat jemand zufälligerweise eine (nehme auch zwei) *Dämpferbefestigungsschraube* für das RZ zum Verkauf rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toroi (30. März 2015)

Sagt mal, ich habe ein RZ 120 2 aus 2010 in M und bekomme meine Sattelstütze nur 22cm in das Sitzrohr rein, bevor ein Grat oder eine Verjüngung kommt. Ich hoffe auf einen Grat. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Tobi


----------



## jensn84 (31. März 2015)

toroi schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich habe ein RZ 120 2 aus 2010 in M und bekomme meine Sattelstütze nur 22cm in das Sitzrohr rein, bevor ein Grat oder eine Verjüngung kommt. Ich hoffe auf einen Grat. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


Gegenfrage: warum willst du deine Sattelstütze mehr als 20 cm in das Sitzrohr schieben? Entweder sie ist zu lang = dann hilft kürzen Oder du möchtest sie bei Abfahrten stark absenken = da hilft eine Variostütze...


----------



## toroi (31. März 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: warum willst du deine Sattelstütze mehr als 20 cm in das Sitzrohr schieben? Entweder sie ist zu lang = dann hilft kürzen Oder du möchtest sie bei Abfahrten stark absenken = da hilft eine Variostütze...



Danke für die Antwort, ich hätte erwähnen können, dass ich endlich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zulegen will. 16cm sind's von der Klemmung der Sattelstütze bis zum Sattel, maximal bekomme ich die Stütze also 22cm versenkt. Also kann ich keine 385mm Stütze mit 125mm Absenkung, obwohl das gerade so passen müsste. Oder gibt es da bei mir noch einen Denkfehler? 

Ich habe gerade noch gesehen, dass die Lev etwas 7cm hoch baut, also stimmt meine Rechnung wohl sowieso nicht und auch eine 100mm Absenkung würde knapp werden.

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## jensn84 (1. April 2015)

also m.M.n. sollte eine 385mm doch passen, denn der feste Teil der Stütze endet ja nicht mit dem Ende des Sattelrohrs sondern deutlich (5-8cm) darüber. Wie hoch steht denn aktuell dein Sattel über Ende Sattelrohr? Müssten doch deutlich mehr als 125mm oder?

soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es hier bereits einige RZs mit Variostütze - das sollte also definitiv passen


----------



## toroi (1. April 2015)

Es sind insgesamt etwa 17cm:





Bei der Lev hatte ich was gelesen von mind 6 Bauhöhe des festen Teils der Stütze, also sollte das wahrscheinlich nichts werden. Die 100er sollte aber passen. Die 125mm Reverb hat eine maximale Einstecktiefe von 18cm, bleiben 20cm über Ende Sitzrohr übrig, was dann auch zuviel für mich wäre. Och man. Bleibt wohl nur eine 100mm Stütze übrig.


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (14. April 2015)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hat jemand zufälligerweise eine (nehme auch zwei) *Dämpferbefestigungsschraube* für das RZ zum Verkauf rumliegen?


Moin Jens,
habe vor einiger Zeit welche aus Titan verbaut, die aus Stahl müsste ich noch irgendwo haben. Bei Interesse -> PN
Grüße!


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (14. April 2015)

toroi schrieb:


> Es sind insgesamt etwa 17cm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moin Toroi,
ich habe ein 2008er Rize in M mit einer 125mm Reverb.
Sie passt komplett rein (1. Bild) fahre sie allerdings ca. 2,5cm raus (2. Bild) das macht dann ausgefahren ca. 71cm von Mitte Tretlager bis OK Sattel (3. Bild). Meine Schrittlänge liegt glaub ich bei 83cm.
Hilft Dir ja vllt als Anhaltspunkt.
Grüße!


----------



## DFG (27. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen, ich habe ein RZ 120 1, vermutlich BJ 2013. Montiert ist der Standartlenker. Den hätte ich gerne 2 cm länger je Seite und mit etwas mehr Höhe. Und den OPI Vorbau auch etwas kürzer. Gibt es sowas von Cannondale?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## jensn84 (27. Mai 2015)

muss es denn ein cannondale lenker sein? bei dir ist bestimmt ein 680mm C3 (31.8 Klemmung?) verbaut - kauf dir halt nen 740mm Riser-Lenker und kürze ihn auf die gewünschte Länge.
OPI Vorbauten gibts z.B. bei Dr. Cannondale - was hast du denn da im Moment (Länge, Neigung) verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (27. Mai 2015)

Ich denke das es der C3 ist und ob da nun Cannondale drauf steht ist mir Wurscht. Steht das auf dem OPI, was es für einer ist? 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## jensn84 (27. Mai 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Ich denke das es der C3 ist und ob da nun Cannondale drauf steht ist mir Wurscht


Na dann einfach einen Lenker aussuchen (Klemmmaß beachten - sollte bei dir 31,8mm sein aber guck nochmal nach)...die üblichen Kandidaten wären Ritchey, Syntace, FSA, Easton usw. Du solltest nach Risern (der Rise ist in mm angegeben) suchen, denn du wolltest ja den Lenker etwas höher haben...



DFG schrieb:


> Steht das auf dem OPI, was es für einer ist?


Ich selbst bin immer nur XC3 Vorbauten gefahren aber es könnte vll. vorne auf der Unterseite stehen? Ansonsten einfach von Mitte Klemmbereich bis Mitte Steuerrohrbereich messen (das ist die Länge) und die Neigung (i.d.R. 5 oder 6 Grad +/-) kann man ja auch so ungefähr bestimmen.


----------



## DFG (27. Mai 2015)

Moin,
jo dann such ich mal nach einem Lenker. Den Vorbau habe ich bei Dr. C. gefunden. Gibt nur - 15; - 5 und + 6 in verschiedenen Längen. Die Frage ist, wie sich das auswirkt wenn ich die Auflage näher zum Radmittelpunkt bringe......


----------



## jensn84 (27. Mai 2015)

es gibt auch OPIs bei bike24 oder r2-bike...das lenkverhalten kann sich schon verändern. die lenkung sollte etwas direkter werden je näher der lenker an den gabelschaft kommt aber am Ende finde ich am wichtigsten das man die richtige Sitzposition findet - ich selber fahre auch einen 90mm Vorbau mit 20° Steigung und bin damit sehr zufrieden (egal was manch anderer zum Aussehen etc. sagt)


----------



## DFG (27. Mai 2015)

Naja auf längeren Touren hätte ich schon gerne eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition, bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste............


----------



## C_dale (27. Mai 2015)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Das bewezifel ich ganz stark.
> 
> 1. Ich hab auch ein RZ140 .. da schon den dritten Dämpfer drin
> 2. Es gibt kein 200 x 60mm .. nur 50/51 (50,8) und 57mm!
> ...


Kuka hat Recht mit 200x50 bzw. 51!
Überlege mir zur Zeit einen Dt Swiss X313 oder XM 180 für mein RZ 140 anzuschaffen. Den RP 2 habe ich gekauft und ausprobiert, der war mir aber etwas zu soft. Ich musste sehr viel Druck - an die 16 bar -  auf den Dämpfer geben um bei 90 kg Fahrermasse eine normalen Sag zu erreichen. Die DtSwiss hätten den Vorteil, dass sie Rahmentoleranzen - Versatz des Rahmens zum Hinterbau -  durch ihre Kugelgelenkbuchsen sehr gut kompensieren können. Hat jemand aus der Gemeinde bereits Erfahrungen mit diesen Dämpfern im Rize gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (29. Mai 2015)

Tach auch, der X-King ist jetzt fast runter. Daher stellt sich die Frage, was für eine neue Pelle es werden soll. Gut das ist ja eigentlich Glaubensfrage, aber welche Breite geht denn in den Hinterbau rein. Und vielleicht glaubt ja einer an eine Alternative zum allfälligen Gumminick........


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte hinten im Rize/RZ140:
2,2 Race King, 2,2 Trail King und 2,3 Baron.

Den 2,4 Mountain King und der 2,4 Trail King hab ich probiert, gehen auch rein, aber du hast dann nur noch ~2-3mm radialen Abstand am Yoke der Kettenstrebe. 

 Kuka


----------



## jensn84 (29. Mai 2015)

ich fahre auch den x-king in 2.2 am rz 120 und würde bis auf den Mountain King auch nix anderes ans rz bringen. wenn du zu oft Pannen hast wäre vll. die Protection Variante was für dich (is halt bissel schwerer)...


----------



## DFG (30. Mai 2015)

Ach Mensch ich hatte gehofft, das einer mal neh neue Idee hat. Der Superkleber von Nissun ist der Hit oder so,. Also dann scheint mir 2,2  oder 2,25 das richtige Maß. Schon mal den x King hinten und den Bergkönig vorn montiert. Bringt das was?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## s´Mattl (4. Juni 2015)

So, liebe Freunde des Rize.
Ich war lange abgetaucht. Dies hatte berufliche und private Gründe mit Prioritätenverlagerung. Mein C'dale wurde allenfalls zum urbanen Trip zum Bäcker oder Kindergarten benützt. Der letzte richtige Ausritt war im September 2013. Eine große Tour hatte ich noch vorher im Mai 2013 mit der Bodenseeumrund (komplett rum (> 240 m) in zwei Tagen). 
Seit letzter Woche knarzt mein Carbonrahmen (Nein, mein Gewicht liegt nicht jenseits der erlaubten 136 kg...).
Wenn ich das richtig verorte, kommt das Geräusch aus dem Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme. 
Ich habe zwar einen 2008er Rahmen (Bekanntlich brachen/rissen in zwei Tests (Mountain Bike, Bike) die Rahmen, die Dämpferaufnahme wurde in Folge zusätzlich vernietet.), habe aber schon den modifizierten Rahmen.

Kontakt mit meinem lieben Cannondale Kontakt habe ich aufgenommen, war danach beim lokalen C'dale-Händler, der sich mit C'dale wegen der Abwicklung abstimmt. Man hat ja eine sehr lange Garantie 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und frage in die Runde, ob andere Rize Carbon Besitzer ähnliche Wahrnehmungen hatten und wie dort reagiert wurde. 

Tschö!


----------



## DFG (7. Juni 2015)

Habt Ihr noch den originalen Schnellspanner? Schön ist der ja gerade nicht. Wo durch habt ihr den ersetzt?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## vsy (8. Juni 2015)

Hi s'Mattl


s´Mattl schrieb:


> ...
> Seit letzter Woche knarzt mein Carbonrahmen (Nein, mein Gewicht liegt nicht jenseits der erlaubten 136 kg...).
> Wenn ich das richtig verorte, kommt das Geräusch aus dem Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme.
> Ich habe zwar einen 2008er Rahmen (Bekanntlich brachen/rissen in zwei Tests (Mountain Bike, Bike) die Rahmen, die Dämpferaufnahme wurde in Folge zusätzlich vernietet.), habe aber schon den modifizierten Rahmen.


Das Problem hatte ich nie - mein Rahmen war von 2009 und die Dämpferaufnahme war da schon die genietete Verison.



s´Mattl schrieb:


> ...
> Kontakt mit meinem lieben Cannondale Kontakt habe ich aufgenommen, war danach beim lokalen C'dale-Händler, der sich mit C'dale wegen der Abwicklung abstimmt. Man hat ja eine sehr lange Garantie
> Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und frage in die Runde, ob andere Rize Carbon Besitzer ähnliche Wahrnehmungen hatten und wie dort reagiert wurde.


Meine leider reichhaltige Erfahrungen betreffend Rahmentausch:
Ich habe/hatte ein Rize Carbon aus 2009, bei dem im ersten Jahr aufgrund eines Lackfehlers an der Dämpferaufnahme der Rahmen gegen einen neuen Rize-Rahmen getauscht wurde. 1.5 Jahre später zeigten sich an diesem Rize-Rahmen kleine Lack-Risse im oberen Steuerlagerbereich (fahre eine Lefty Max Carbon 130). Der Rahmen wurde dann von C'Dale gegen einen RZone140 inkl. passendem neuen Hinterbau getauscht. Weitere 2 Jahre später (also Sommer 2014) zeigte der RZone140-Carbon-Rahmen (dieser war da also 2 Jahre alt) eine kleine "Kante" im Lack am Oberrohr, wo der Alu-Backbone in den Carbon-Teil übergeht. D.h. die Alu-Carbon-"Verbindungsstelle" arbeitet... Auch hier hat C'Dale natürlich sofort das Garantie-Austasch-Programm in die Wege geleitet... Problem ist aber, dass C'Dale mittlerweile keinen passenden Rahmen mehr hat, mit dem ich meine bestehenden Parts hätte weiterverwenden können. Mein Rize/RZ war für 26 Zoll und Schnellspanner am HR ausgelegt. C'Dale konnte mir lediglich einen Rahmen 29-Zoll-Scalpel, 27.5-Zoll-Trigger oder ein 26-Zoll Jekyll anbieten ... bei allen Varianten konnte ich keinen eins-zu-eins-Tausch der vorhandenen Komponenten vornehmen. Da das Rise/RZ _schöngeredet_ 5-6 Jahre alt und dementsprechend "verschlissen" war, habe ich mit dem kostenlosen Trigger-Rahmen vom Bikeladen dann einen Custom-Aufbau gemacht, der in etwa auf dem Niveau des aktuellen _Trigger Team_ beruht. Das Ganze hat natürlich Geld gekostet - habe nun aber wieder ein neues Bike, das ca. ein Drittel weniger als das Serien-Neu-Bike gekostet hat. ja klar: ins Hobby steckt man halt Geld...

Noch während des Neuaufbaus des Triggers habe ich per Zufall bei einer Bike-Laden-Auflösung einen fast neuen RZone40-Alu-Rahmen für wenig Geld kaufen können und so mit meinen "übrigen" Teilen wieder ein funktionsfähiges Bike zusammen bekommen, das nun meine Freundin fährt.  

Grüsse
Volker


----------



## vsy (8. Juni 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch den originalen Schnellspanner? Schön ist der ja gerade nicht. Wo durch habt ihr den ersetzt?



Ich war mit dem Syntace Superlock sehr zufrieden.

Volker


----------



## s´Mattl (8. Juni 2015)

vsy schrieb:


> Grüsse
> Volker



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Bei meinem Bike ist ja noch die Besonderheit, dass ich damit mittelbar durch C´dale 2008 beschenkt wurde. Ich habe Eigenkapital hineingesteckt für Lefty-Max-Carbon, Laufradsatz und andere Spielereien.
Von daher muss ich eh mal gucken, was individuell geregelt wird.
Rize/RZ wurde eingestellt, und da muss ich eh abwarten.


----------



## DFG (8. Juni 2015)

Gibt es den auch noch als Schnellspanner oder nur als Sattelklemme?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (9. Juni 2015)

Syntace hat wenn dann nur X-12 Steckachsen - welchen Laufradsatz mit welchem Schnellspanner hast du denn am Rad? Ist ja nicht so, dass da immer nur eine Variante verbaut wurde...


----------



## DFG (9. Juni 2015)

Ok, das ist eine Dirt Flea, mit dem lautesten Freilauf westlich des Orinokos......


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joker2980 (28. Juni 2015)

Nabend Jungs ich hätte mal eine frage ich interessiere mich für die Rock Shox Reverb(taugt die was, was ist ein guter Kurs?)für mein Rz120.Wo habt ihr den Schlauch hergelegt gibt es da irgendwo eine Öffnung? Gefunden habe ich nix. Würde die gerne im Rahmen verlegen ohne zu bohren. In 1-2 Jahren wollt ich mir ein Jekyll zulegen und dann wollt ich die mit auf das Bike übernehmen.

Gruß


----------



## zymnokxx (2. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade am überlegen: Habe noch eine LeftyMax 140mm "übrig". also entweder verkaufen oder doch noch ein Bike aufbauen. Das RZ140 wäre ja der passende Rahmen. Wobei das Prophet ja auch mit 140mm Federweg passen würde. Diese Rahmen gibts ja auch günstig. Schon klar, dass das RZ neuer ist und vermutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften bezgl Hinterbauwippen hat als das Prophet. 

Bike würde ich für "Hausrunden" am Feierabend im Mittelgebirge nutzen wollen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Juli 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bike würde ich für "Hausrunden" am Feierabend im Mittelgebirge nutzen wollen. Was meint ihr?


Dann das Prophet! Ist mehr Cannondale für mich (leider), mit der Rahmenform ist das Prophet eigenständiger.

 Kuka


----------



## skask (13. Juli 2015)

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen sich ein RZ aufzubauen? Hab jetzt den ganzen Fred durchgeackert. Die Fertigungstoleranz- und Qualitätsprobleme scheinen zum Schluß ja so gut wie verschwunden zu sein. Zumindest bei den RZ-Modellen war ja fast nichts mehr davon zu lesen. Und günstig geworden sind sie ja auch.

Bin mal vor Jahren ein Rize probegefahren, war mir aber zu teuer (wurde dann ein Merida one-Forty). Momentan habe ich nur ein Hardtail und ein Rigid, ein Fully hätte ich aber auch gerne wieder.


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (14. Juli 2015)

Moin @skask !
Ich finde das Rize/RZ hat für sein Alter eine immer noch ganz zeitgemäße Geo, wenn man ein verspieltes, (abhängig vom Aufbau) leichtes und stabiles All-Mountain sucht.
Klar der Radstand und Lenkwinkel sind nicht für extreme Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt und durch die 26"-Laufräder steht man auch nicht so sehr im Bike. Auch die Überstandshöhe ist nicht so für "Sitzriesen" (langer Oberkörper/kurze Beine).
Dafür ist es von der Sitzposition schön tourentauglich und die kurzen Kettenstreben machen Kurven und kleinere Sprünge zum Spaß. Bergauf gehts dank Umwerfer-Kompatibilität auch sehr gut (z.B. 2x10).
Ich hab meinem Rize140 mit einer getravelten 150mm-Lyrik (1cm zu lang für den Rahmen) auch ein bisschen Abfahrtsgene verpasst, ohne dass sich die Geo für meinen Geschmack negativ verändert hat.
Die Dämpfer-Einbaulänge passt auch zu den meisten aktuellen Dämpfern, wenn der Standard-FoxFloat nicht gefällt.
Ein Wermutstropfen ist die 135mm-QR-Achse hinten, da sind aktuelle Bikes sicherlich steifer; aber Kurbel-Kettenstreben-Kontakt konnte ich trotz passabler Beinpower nicht erzeugen. (-;
Alles in allem liebäugel ich ab und an mit optisch moderneren Alu-Bikes, aber eigentlich gibt es für meinen Einsatzzweck (alles hoch/alles runter) nicht so viel zu optimieren.
Vllt konnte ich Dir einen kleinen Eindruck verschaffen.
Grüße!


----------



## skask (14. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke, hilft immer! Der Einsatzzweck würde dann zwar leicht mit meinem OnOne 456c kollidieren, aber es gibt Schlimmeres 
Der Fortschritt bei den Bikes hält sich in Grenzen, finde ich. Von daher sollte es noch zeitgemäß sein. Ob 26 oder 27,5 merke ich eh nicht. Lieber ein 26er, da weis ich was ich habe. Für meine 1,79 gefallen mir die großen Laufräder (vor allem 29") eh nicht, sieht komisch aus. Qualitativ scheint das RZ gegen Ende der Produktion besser geworden zu sein.

Hab jetzt mal eines ohne Gabel ausm Bikemarkt geordert. Fortsetzung kann aber dauern, das Finanzministerium ist meinen Budgetwünschen gerade nicht so sehr aufgeschlossen. Spätestens Weihnachten


----------



## zymnokxx (14. Juli 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke, hilft immer! Der Einsatzzweck würde dann zwar leicht mit meinem OnOne 456c kollidieren, aber es gibt Schlimmeres
> Der Fortschritt bei den Bikes hält sich in Grenzen, finde ich. Von daher sollte es noch zeitgemäß sein. Ob 26 oder 27,5 merke ich eh nicht. Lieber ein 26er, da weis ich was ich habe. Für meine 1,79 gefallen mir die großen Laufräder (vor allem 29") eh nicht, sieht komisch aus. Qualitativ scheint das RZ gegen Ende der Produktion besser geworden zu sein.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal eines ohne Gabel ausm Bikemarkt geordert. Fortsetzung kann aber dauern, das Finanzministerium ist meinen Budgetwünschen gerade nicht so sehr aufgeschlossen. Spätestens Weihnachten


Wenn Du noch ne Lefty Max 140mm (Carbon) brauchst, kannst Du Dich melden. Meine wird demnächst "frei". Eventuell mit passendem LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (14. Juli 2015)

Danke furs Angebot, aber die Frau Finanzminister ist momentan da nicht so zugänglich


----------



## skask (16. Juli 2015)

Hat sich leider erledigt. Änderungen beim Lieferumfang führten leider zu unüberbrückbaren Differenzen bei der Preisanpassung.


----------



## R.B (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte mir vor Jahren einen Rize Rahmen mit Gabel gekauft  in EBay dabei waren der Original verbaute Fox Float R der wurde vom Verkäufer ersetzt durch einen Fox RP 2 Dämpfer. Würde mir gerne einen Neuen Dämpfer zulegen Weiß aber von beiden den Hub nicht kann mir jemand Helfen. Habe bis jetzt drei Bekannte Rad Läden angerufen und Angeschrieben und bekomme nur widersprüchliche Antworten. Jemand sagte man könne ruhig eine 57mm Hub reinmachen auch wenn ein 51mm Hub verbaut war ? glaube ich aber mal nicht das es egal ist.


----------



## LeezenSeegerS (16. Juli 2015)

Moin @R.B !
Laut Manual gehört ein 200x50mm-Dämpfer rein, Standardmaß ist ja 200x51 und sollte wirklich keinen merkbaren Unterschied machen. Ob die 57mm Hub funktionieren hängt mE. von mehreren Faktoren ab: Reifen-/Felgenhöhe und Endprogression des Dämpfers sind wohl die wichtigsten. Denn die 6mm werden hinten am Rad über den 28mm-Umlenkhebel theoretisch zu 160mm Federweg. Die um 2cm gestiegene Raderhebung (um das Hauptlager) könnte dann mit hochbauenden Reifen Schleifen am Sitzrohr bei heftigen Landungen verursachen; dem könnte man dann z.B. durch eine höhere Progression am Ende des Federwegs entgegenwirken.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Grüße!

@skask : Schade, halt die Augen auf, ab und an hat man mal Glück und bekommt eins günstig!


----------



## R.B (16. Juli 2015)

LeezenSeegerS schrieb:


> Moin @R.B !
> Laut Manual gehört ein 200x50mm-Dämpfer rein, Standardmaß ist ja 200x51 und sollte wirklich keinen merkbaren Unterschied machen. Ob die 57mm Hub funktionieren hängt mE. von mehreren Faktoren ab: Reifen-/Felgenhöhe und Endprogression des Dämpfers sind wohl die wichtigsten. Denn die 6mm werden hinten am Rad über den 28mm-Umlenkhebel theoretisch zu 160mm Federweg. Die um 2cm gestiegene Raderhebung (um das Hauptlager) könnte dann mit hochbauenden Reifen Schleifen am Sitzrohr bei heftigen Landungen verursachen; dem könnte man dann z.B. durch eine höhere Progression am Ende des Federwegs entgegenwirken.
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> Grüße!
> ...


----------



## R.B (16. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne einen FOX Float RP23, Boostvalve, Kashima Kaufen der hat wie die Meisten 200 mm Dämpfer 57 hub,dann müßte ich den so einstellen falls zu lang das er nicht durch geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeezenSeegerS (16. Juli 2015)

R.B schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne einen FOX Float RP23, Boostvalve, Kashima Kaufen [...]


Bevor Du den kaufst könntest Du relativ leicht prüfen, wieviel Platz zwischen deinem Reifen und dem Sitzrohr ist: Einfach Luft aus dem jetzigen Dämpfer komplett raus und den Hinterbau (vorsichtig) bis auf Anschlag einfedern; verbleibenen Platz zwischen Reifen<>Sitzrohr messen. Wenn das um die 2cm sind, sollte es auf jedenfall passen.
Grüße!


----------



## R.B (16. Juli 2015)

Ja das werde ich auch so machen da gibts nen Link da steht das man so in der art auch den Dämpfer hub ermitteln kann. Hatte gehofft das jemand hier von den vielen Rize Fahrern einen 200 x 57 verbaut hat Danke dir auf jeden fall für die Antwort Gruß Rolf


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. September 2015)

Gibt es Interesse an einem Directmount Schaltauge für:
Jekyll 2005
Chase
Gemini 05
Furio
Verso
CO2SL
Optimo MTB
Taurine
Scalpel 68 2002-2007
Prophet
*Rize RZ120 140*
Rush
Tandems 09 Road
2011 Tandems
2011 Adventure 2-3 ?

Zur Erinnerung, das hier ist das Original:





Und das Soll das Directmount Schaltauge werden.
(Natürlich schwarz eloxiert, evtl auch andere Farben)

*edit: Das fertige Teil im Rohzustand vor dem eloxieren.*









 Kuka


edit: und so in etwa schaut es dann verbaut aus (andere Version für RD-M972/980/985)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. September 2015)

Hi,

Ein 200x57mm Dämpfer habe ich vor Jahren schon probiert.
Der funktioniert nur mit Abstrichen an die Reifenbreite/Volumen.
Der Reifen schlägt am Sitzrohr an die Zugführung an und wird dort 
extrem abgebremst was nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
Ich glaube ich fuhr damals 2,25'er Schwalbe-Albert.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## DFG (6. September 2015)

Der Herr Cannondale hat mich angeschrieben und darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das es für den OPI Vorbau. 2011 bis 2015 eine Rückrufaktion gibt. Mein Schrauber sagt, die Reparatursets sollen nächste Woche im Umlauf sein. Es handelt sich um eine Spreitzklemme die je nach Vorbau eingebaut wird oder nicht. Dauer 10 Minuten.


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Dezember 2015)

Schaltauge V2.1 

20g statt 30 bei XTR Schaltwerk (original Schaltauge + Ausleger)











 Kuka


----------



## Peter81 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute
weiss jemand ob ins rz 140 hinten ein Continental mountain king rein passt in 2,4?, oder muss ich den 2,2er nehmen, der nobby nic 2,4 passte rein
Danke
Peter


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Januar 2016)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> weiss jemand ob ins rz 140 hinten ein Continental mountain king rein passt in 2,4?, oder muss ich den 2,2er nehmen, der nobby nic 2,4 passte rein
> Danke
> Peter



Der 2.4" MountainKing passt rein. Von den Abmessungen entspricht der 2,4" Mountain King dem 2,2" Trail King (Nur hat der 2,4 MK größere und stabilere Seitenstollen als der 2,2 TK)

 Kuka


edit:
(man erkennt es zwar nicht unbedingt, aber das Bild von mir über deinem Post ist ein RZ140 mit 2,4" MK hinten)


----------



## Peter81 (12. Januar 2016)

Ist doch perfekt
Vorne tk hinten mk und ab geht die luzie 
Danke 
Peter


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Januar 2016)

Der KVP geht weiter 
- Hinten wie schon geschrieben Trail King 2.2 > Mountain King 2.4 -7g
- 2x Conti light Schläuche > Tubeless Umrüstung (In Berlin hab ich zu oft die Reifen Gewechselt (Stadt <> Berge/Urlaub, hier bleibt die Kombi jetzt drauf) -82g
- Ergon GE1 > Ergon GA2 -10g
- Ritchey WCS Biomax > Selle Italia SLR Friction Free Flow -18g

('alten' Griffe und der Sattel gehen ans Enduro, so sehr schau ich jetzt auch nicht mehr auf's Gewicht, das ich die neuen Teile unbedingt gebraucht hätte )

btw. Bin ich immer wieder erstaunt wie lange die kleinen Lager im Reize/RZ halten ... Im Vergleich zum Enduro, wo ich gerade mal wieder Alles tauschen musste..

Aktuell 11,68 kg wie auf dem Bild von Heute zu sehen 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (8. Juli 2016)

ich habe heute meine Rahmenlager getauscht, was für die 6 "kleinen" Lager auch relativ problemlos ging ABER ich habe die zwei "großen" Schwingenhauptlager leider nicht aus der Schwinge bringen können. Heißluftpistole mit 600° hat bei den kleinen Lagern gereicht aber bei den beiden Großen tut sich leider gar nichts :/

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht oder besser sogar einen tipp wie ich die dinger rausbekommen?

ist insgesamt schon ziemlich aufwendig das Ganze - vor allem wenn man es zum ersten Mal macht....


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich habe diese Lager vorsichtig herausgeschlagen und anschließend gegen SS Lager getauscht. War eigentlich unproblematisch.


----------



## jensn84 (11. Juli 2016)

Wie genau sah das "herausschlagen" denn aus? Habe es bereits mit einem aufgelegten Ringschlüssel+Gummihammer probiert aber da bewegt sich 0,garnix...


----------



## Sylvester68 (11. Juli 2016)

Nimm eine Kupferdorn (oder Messing) und fädel Ihn durch das erste Lager in der Mitte durch. Maximal Durchmesser14mm, weil der Innendurchmesser des Lagers 15mm ist. Nun kannst Du das andere Lager von der Innenseite mit ganz leichten Klopfschlägen herausschlagen. Dabei nach jedem Schlag die Schlagstelle um 180° bzw 90° rotieren. Sonst verkanntet sich das Lager und Du machst den Paßsitz kaputt. Das müßten 2x  6902-2RS Lager sein. Habe die Originale gegen SS6902-2RS ersetzt. Beim Zusammenbau nicht vergessen die Mutter auf dem Bolzen mit Loctide 242 zu sichern.


----------



## jensn84 (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die Lager nun doch mit vorsichtigen Schlägen zum rauskommen bewegen können und hinein habe ich sie auch freundlichst geklopft - da werde ich nächstes mal aber lieber mit einer Gewindestange arbeiten und die Lager vorsichtig "reinziehen", nicht das mir irgendwann noch der Lagersitz kaputt geht.

Insgesamt war der Lagertausch nicht wirklich schwer. Beim ersten Mal sollte man ein bischen Zeit und Geduld mitbringen aber wenn man es einmal gemacht hat, sollte es di enächsten Male relativ fix gehen. Fazit: dafür braucht es m.M.n. keine C'dale Werkstatt - kann man ruhig alleine machen (Heißluftföhn, Loctite 638, Schraubensicherung + normales Bike-Werkzeug vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## Sylvester68 (13. Juli 2016)

Hat Du auch mal angeschaut, wie die alten Lager aussahen ? Oftmals dringt trotz der Gummilippe Wasser ein und sie fangen an zu rosten. Dann drehen sie sich gar nicht mehr und der Käfig geht kaputt .... und so führt eines zum anderen.


----------



## jensn84 (13. Juli 2016)

Ja klar, ich gucke die (im Grunde alle Lager) regelmäßig auch von innen an - habe sie nach meinem missglückten ersten Versuch gesäubert und wieder mit Fett gefüllt, danach liefen sie gleich viel besser aber natürlich nicht so gut wie die Neuen jetzt ;-)


----------



## Joker2980 (25. Juli 2016)

Habe ein Rz120 4 noch von 2010. Die Schsktibh hat ja 3x9Gänge. KANn man das ohne Probleme auf 2x10 oder 2x11 bzw 1x11 umrüsten? Musst dazu eine neue Kurbel verbaut werden? Oder Reicht da Schalthebel,Schaltwerk und Kassette?


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Juli 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Habe ein Rz120 4 noch von 2010. Die Schsktibh hat ja 3x9Gänge. KANn man das ohne Probleme auf 2x10 oder 2x11 bzw 1x11 umrüsten? Musst dazu eine neue Kurbel verbaut werden? Oder Reicht da Schalthebel,Schaltwerk und Kassette?



Wozu soll das gut sein ? 3x9 ist für das Rad optimal. Lediglich das kleine Ritzel würde ich mir manchmal etwas größer wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (26. Juli 2016)

Ja das passt schon gut nur das Bike fährt meine bessere Hälfte( die fährt nicht so oft)und ich bin der Meinung die hat einfach zuviele Ritzel. Die kann sich nicht entscheiden welches Sie nehmen soll.


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Juli 2016)

Kurbel kann bleiben. Hatte an meinem RZ140 zuerst eine XT 22-38 dann 1-fach 37t. Dann kam eine Race Face Turbine mit dem gleichen Zeug nochmal. 
Zu einer reinen 2-fach Kurbel hab ich später eigentlich nur aus gewichtsgründen gewechselt. 

1x11 würde ich nur verbauen wenn es ihr von der Bandbreite her passt. Dann denke ich ist das für Sie die beste Lösung.  

 Kuka


----------



## Joker2980 (27. Juli 2016)

Ja das ist gut zu hören. Kettenlinie wäre okbei 2x11 bei 2x11? 1x11 wäre noch besser dann brauch Sie gar nicht viel schalten.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2016)

Kannst doch die Kettenlinie messen... wenn du in etwa bei 50+-2mm landest dann sollte 1x11 funktionieren.


----------



## ares1000 (13. September 2016)

Hallo in die Runde, 

fahre aktuell ein 19" Rize mit eine Lefty MAX RLC. 1x11 Antrieb und einer Saint Bremse. Fährt klasse!





Jetzt habe ich mir aber, weil Körpergröße und Schrittlänge eigentlich 20" Rahmen sagen ein 20" Rize Rahmen besorgt. 
Dummer Weise braucht der aber eine Lefty mit 163mm Brückenabstand.

Heißt für mich, ich kann leider nicht einfach von einem auf den anderen Rahmen umbauen.

Welche Lefty hat nun aber min 130mm Federweg und die 163mm Aufnahme???

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## baltes21 (13. September 2016)

Hi die alten lefty max alloy  waren noch geschraubt,  da könntest du denn Abstand anderm

Gesendet von meinem Mi-4c mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (13. September 2016)

Nach Lefty XL suchen


----------



## ares1000 (14. September 2016)

Genau danach habe ich auch schon geschaut.
Die in der Kleinanzeigen Bucht sind z.B. an 29" XL Bikes dran....

Kann man eine 29" Lefty auf ein 26" Rad umbauen?


----------



## jensn84 (14. September 2016)

Du fährst mit dem Sattel und der Barends-Stellung? Sorry aber manche Sachen gehören sich in unserer Gesellschaft einfach nicht..


----------



## ares1000 (14. September 2016)

Was ist an den beiden Sachen auszusetzen wenn sie für mich am besten funktionieren? 

Hast Du lieber Schmerzen beim fahren nur um stylisch auszusehen?


----------



## ares1000 (18. September 2016)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Nach Lefty XL suchen



Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die Suche so schwierig sein wird. 

Nichts aktuell, absolut garnichts!

Momentane Suchfelder: Bikemarkt, eBay-Kleinanzeigen und eBay 
Wo könnte man noch fündig werden?


----------



## cassn (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Rizer!

Ich muß die Dämpferaufnahme tauschen, total ausgeschlagen.
Gibt es was zu empfehlen?
Und sollte ich generell mal die Lager wechseln oder macht ihr dies nur wenn eindeutig defekt?


----------



## olli_de (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein 2013 Rize120 mit Lefty Carbon, der ganze Hype mit den 27.5 Zoll macht mich ganz Gaga. Ich überlege mir ein anderes Rad zu kaufen. Meint ihr es gibt einen deutlichen Unterschied?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cassn (3. Oktober 2016)

ich muß meine Aussage von oben revidieren. Es handelt sich um die Buchse des Dämpfers Fox RP23 die wohl aus geschlagen ist.


----------



## ravenride (13. Oktober 2016)

olli_de schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe ein 2013 Rize120 mit Lefty Carbon, der ganze Hype mit den 27.5 Zoll macht mich ganz Gaga. Ich überlege mir ein anderes Rad zu kaufen. Meint ihr es gibt einen deutlichen Unterschied?



Wenn du zufrieden bist, gibt es keinen grund zu wechseln, das rize 120 ist ein super tourenfully! Hatte dem mustang selbst 8 monate geritten.

Es kommt halt auf deine ansprüche an, die technik bleibt nicht stehen und in den zurückliegenden jahren hat sich einiges getan in sachen federung. Bei guten händlern stehen immer probebikes für eine tagestour bereit.

Zu 27.5 zoll kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich ein 29er fahre. Und nach einer längeren eingewöhnungszeit mit dem 29er, mag ich das 26er fully nicht mehr fahren. Ja, unter dem strich sind die unterschiede groß. Anfangs mochte ich das 29er nicht besonders.


----------



## ares1000 (16. Oktober 2016)

Moin, 
ich bin fündig geworden. :-D  Schwarzes Rize in XL, 140mm Lefty XL mit neuem OPI Innenleben. 
Zwei Ausfahrten hab ich schon gemacht.  Nur habe ich im Vergleich zu dem 19" Rahmen jetzt Rückenschmerzen beim fahren nach ca 10 - 15 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (26. November 2016)

vsy schrieb:


> Hi s'Mattl
> 
> Das Problem hatte ich nie - mein Rahmen war von 2009 und die Dämpferaufnahme war da schon die genietete Verison.
> 
> ...



Nach einer kleinen Odyssee und diversen E-Mails/Messenger-Nachrichten mit Bike, dem Cannondale-Vertrieb und drei Händlern in der Umgebung. Wurde das Problem des Knarzen gelöst. Kein Rahmentausch. 
Der erste Händler vermutete nach einer Probefahrt die Ursache am Rahmen. Da er zwischenzeitlich aber kein offizieller C´dale-Händler mehr war, ignorierte man ihn scheinbar mit diesem Problem.
Ich wandt mich also nochmals direkt an C´dale, die obwohl das Rize direkt von denen an die Bike gegeben wurde, die Abwicklung über einen Händler einforderten. Vorschlag: Aufsuchen eines gelisteten C´dale-Händlers. Rize in den Kofferraum, Fahrt zum Händler. Der machte eine Probefahrt, konnte das Geräusch aber trotz Körpergewicht (unterstellt) im Grenzbereich der Maximallast von 136 kg nicht reproduzieren. 
Ich solle weiter beobachten und mich dann nochmal melden. Er schob es aber auf die Mavic Naben.

Zeit verstrich, es war dann schon Juni 2016 als ich mich dann mal wieder dem Rad annahm. Also nutzte ich mein Smartphone und filmte eine Fahrt auf einem Waldweg, konnte dabei die Geräusche einfangen, die immer korellierten, wenn der Dämpfer arbeitete. 
Wieder C´dale kontaktiert. Die empfahlen nun einen konkreten Händler. Mittlerweile war es Ende August.
Ich machte einen Termin aus. Der Geschäftsführer schaute sich das Rad an, ich sollte an ihm vorbeifahren. Er diagnostizierte, dass die Lager des Hinterbaus ausgeschlagen sind, der Hinterbau zuviel Spiel habe. Also Lagerwechsel. Termin zum Service ausgemacht. 
Anfang September an einem Freitag, also gut zwei Wochen später, brachte ich das Rize hin. Der Geschäftsführer war nicht da, aber einer seiner Mitarbeiter. Der schaute sich das Rad auch nochmal an. Hinterbau i. O.. Er lenkte Kraft direkt in den Dämpfer ein über die Wippe. Es knarzte. Vorschlag: Dämpfer zu Fox einschicken im November/Dezember, weil aktuell die Wartezeit zu lange wäre. 
Da ich direkt vom Termin in einen Wochenend-Urlaub fuhr, ließ ich das Rad da, um es Anfang der Woche dann wieder abzuholen.
Am Samstag morgen rief mich der Mitarbeiter an, sagte, dass ihn das Knarzen nicht mehr losgelassen hätte. Er habe sich das Rad gerade nochmal zur Brust genommen gehabt und den Mangel gefunden: Ausgeschlagene Lagerschalen das Dämpfers zur Wippe. Diese habe er erneuert und das Rad ist still. 
In der neuen Woche holte ich das Rad ab, bezahlte 27 EUR für die Reparatur und habe nun wieder ein knarzfreies Rize.


----------



## olli_de (27. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gerade festgestellt das die Buchse Übergang Dämpfer, Shocklink minimal Spiel hat. 
Wenn man das Bike anhebt und auf den Fußboden fallen lässt, Hört man es ein bisschen.
Ich habe nun den Bolzen ausgebaut leicht gefettet und min 8NM festgezogen. 
Geräusch ist weg. Jetzt die Frage an euch, ist die Vorgehensweise so OK?
Würdet ihr die Buchse tauschen? Wo bekomme ich diese her?
Soll ich mir eine aus Alu drehen lassen?

Wäre für eure Info sehr dankbar.
Noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## nobss (27. November 2016)

olli_de schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade festgestellt das die Buchse Übergang Dämpfer, Shocklink minimal Spiel hat.
> Wenn man das Bike anhebt und auf den Fußboden fallen lässt, Hört man es ein bisschen.
> ...



Hallo Oliver

Anzugsdrehmoment steht bei mir im Manual 12NM, ich hab aber auch nur mit 10NM angezogen in Verbindung mit Loctite.
Sonst passt die Vorgehensweise 
Wenn die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind auf jeden Fall tauschen.
Bei Huber Bushings http://huber-bushings.com/ bekommst Tuning Buchsen, man hört nur Gutes darüber. Ich werde mir die Teile auch mal bei Gelegenheit Ordern.
Sonst die Standard Buchsen für FOX oder Rock Shox Dämper, und ein Tool zum Buchsen Aus- & Einpressen.

Gruss
nobss


----------



## cassn (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
hatte ja weiter vorne selbes Problem geschildert und die genannten Buchsen verbaut.
Es ist aber imer noch Spiel vorhanden.

@kuka.berlin und alle anderen:

mit welchem Umwerfer habt Ihr 2x11 realisiert? Habe bei einem Händler nichts passendes gefunden um den Umwerfer tief genug zu bekommen. Das Gelenk des Hinterbaus ist zu hoch.


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Januar 2017)

cassn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte ja weiter vorne selbes Problem geschildert und die genannten Buchsen verbaut.
> Es ist aber imer noch Spiel vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Hab ein XX mit der Klemmung oben verbaut (26-39).
Fahre zwar noch 2x10, aber dem Umwerfer ist es egal ob hinten 10 oder 11 Ritzel geschaltet werden.


----------



## ares1000 (3. Januar 2017)

Wegen der Umwerferproblematik bin ich ja auf 1x11 umgestiegen und habe es bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## cassn (3. Januar 2017)

an 1x11 hatte ich auch gedacht, schien mir aber lt. Ritzelrechner nicht passend zu sein.



> Hab ein XX mit der Klemmung oben verbaut (26-39).



das erklärt wohl, wesshalb bei dir der Abstand zum großen KB so gering ist.
Habe eine M7000 mit 34/22 verbaut und dem alten SLX 3x9 Umwerfer, da stoße ich halt unten immer an wenn ich ihn zu tief stelle.


----------



## ares1000 (4. Januar 2017)

Wozu nicht passend?  

Alternativ kann man den 3x9 Umwerfer mit der Flex bearbeiten.   So wegschneiden das es mit dem Lagerauge passt.
Ich kann mal schauen ob ich den bearbeiteten Umwerfer noch habe.


----------



## cassn (10. Januar 2017)

ja gern, zumindest um zu sehen was du meinst

nicht passend zu meinen Beinen und dem was ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (23. Januar 2017)

Sucht eventuell noch jemand einen Rize Carbon Rahmen in L?


----------



## cassn (25. Februar 2017)

@ares1000 
fündig geworden?

mal eine Frage zu den Distanzringen am Tretlager:
bei mir sind 3 verbaut, 2 rechts Kettenblattseite/1links. Hatte diese nun bei der Montage der neuen Kurbel vertauscht (1re/2li) um eine bessere Kettenlinie zu bekommen.
Weshalb war die Anordnung so?
Denke dass ich dadurch mehr Probleme mit dem Umwerfer habe!

Egal welche Variante ich wähle, eines bleibt, es ergibt sich dadurch keine Symmetrie, eine Pedale steht mehr ab als die andere.


----------



## nobss (25. Februar 2017)

cassn schrieb:


> @ares1000
> fündig geworden?
> 
> mal eine Frage zu den Distanzringen am Tretlager:
> ...



Wie gross ist den der Unterschied in mm zur Kurbel an der unteren Hinterbaustrebe, bei ein paar mm würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen wenn das so mit der Kettenlinie besser passt.
Spacer haben was mit breite vom Tretlager zu tun 68mm oder 73mm BB30.


----------



## cassn (25. Februar 2017)

es sind die 3-4 mm des Spacers. Aber selbst ,it der besseren Kettenlinie lief es recht rau.
Könnte aber auch an dem minimalst verbogenem Schaltauge liegen?!


----------



## nobss (25. Februar 2017)

Schaltauge richten oder austauschen.
Die 3~4mm Versatz habe ich am Jekyll auch, ich persönlich sehe da kein Problem. ich fahre keine Klickpedalen, da könnte es eventuell was anderes sein


----------



## ares1000 (26. Februar 2017)

@cassn: leider nicht. Der umwerfet ist an einem Rad gelandet das ich verkauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiMbw (12. April 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt einige Seiten hier durchstöbert, aber finde keine so richtige Antwort auf meine Frage.. Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Rize 5 Alu-modell, zum entspannten Touren fahren holen. Ist das Rize 5 denn komplett aus Alu, oder sind die Sitzstreben aus Carbon?  Steige da leider nicht ganz durch, weil hier mal das steht und dort wieder etwas ganz anderes.. Und falls Teile davon aus Carbon sind, wie sieht es denn da mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Ähnlich unkaputtbar wie von Cannondale gewohnt? Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen. Viele Grüße


----------



## nobss (12. April 2017)

_Der Eingelenk-Hinterbau besteht aus stark asymmetrischen Alu-Kettenstreben und Carbon-Sitzstreben.
Das Einstiegsmodell “Rize 5” wiegt 13,7 Kilo und steht für 1899 Euro im Laden._
Der Komplette Bericht 5/2008
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/fahrbericht-cannondale-rize/a597.html
Habe nie etwas über gebrochene Sitzstreben gelesen, beim Carbon/Alurahmen gab es am Anfang Teilweise paar Probleme.
Teilweise hat sich die Dämpferaufnahme am Ober Rohr gelockert oder die Verbindung am Rahmen Carbon mit Alu gelöst. War aber nur Version mit Carbon/Aluhauptrahmen betroffen.


----------



## Anwino (12. April 2017)

Danke für die Info, inwiefern gab es da anfangs Probleme?


----------



## olli_de (24. Juli 2017)

Hi
Ich verkaufe mein Rize 120  mit Carbon Letfy Hybrid.
Hier der Link
#ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-sram-gx-lefty-carbon-xl/687918967-217-13276

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## decolocsta (14. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Rize Freunde.

Mir ist vor kurzem ein Rize in die Hände gefallen.
Kenne das Rad schon sehr lange, es war gut 5 Jahre im Besitz
eines Freundes. Leider war es technisch nicht mehr auf der höhe
und wurde auch etwas lieblos behandelt, muss aber sagen das 
es so schon in den Besitz meines Kollegen gekommen ist, dieser
hat jedoch nie groß was in das Rad investiert.

Ich hatte schon mal ein RZ120, wenn man hier in diesem
Thread mal ein paar Jahre zurück geht findet man was dazu 

Jedenfalls stand ich nun da.
Mit einem Rize. Das Rad hatte zwar eine gute Basis, war aber technisch nicht mehr Frisch.
Eigentlich war ich fertig mit dem 26" Zoll Thema.

Aber das Rad hat mich nicht losgelassen.
Das Rad wurde technisch ins Jahr 2017 geholt.
Ich hab 1500,- in das Rad gesteckt!
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, welch Summe das ist, und das Rad ist
dennoch nichts wert, würde ich es jetzt inserieren würde ich nichtmal das Geld wieder
bekommen was ich jetzt reingesteckt habe. 

Das Fahrrad ist so gesehen eine Wirtschaftliche Katastrophe.

Aber das Ergebnis stellt mich wirklich zufrieden!

Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht evtl. noch den Rize Carbon Rahmen besorge, hm...

Heute konnte ich das fertige Rad endlich fahren, und ich bin begeistert, 
wer hätte gedacht das mir 26" noch soviel Spaß machen kann.

Hier ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Sylvester68 (15. September 2017)

Das Rad sieht doch super aus. Ich fahre mein 26er Rize auch noch, neben meinem 26er Stumpjumper, und meinen 29 er Rädern.

Ich finde, daß es nach wie vor Spaß macht mit solchen Rädern rum zu fahren. Bin vor kurzem den Rennsteigride mit dem 26 er Stumpi gefahren und fand es absolut super. Ist doch eine ausgereifte Technik.


----------



## Joker2980 (1. Februar 2018)

Nabend habe mal noch eine Frage
Wir haben einen Cannondale Rz120 4 von 2010
Wollte da eventuell auf 1/ 11 umbauen
Ist das Hollowtec 1oder 2
Welchen Abzieher brauch ich da?
Würd da ein 28 Ritzel draufgehen(auf die Kurbel) und  müsste das Kettenblatt  dann 3mm oder 6mm nach innen springen?


----------



## nobss (2. Februar 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Nabend habe mal noch eine Frage
> Wir haben einen Cannondale Rz120 4 von 2010
> Wollte da eventuell auf 1/ 11 umbauen
> Ist das Hollowtec 1oder 2
> ...



Ich habe mein RZ120 3 auch auf 1x 11 umgebaut, bei mir geht aktuell nur ein 26er Blatt drauf (28er berührt schon den Rahmen).
Später kommt dann auch ne Eagle ans RZ120 
Von Hollowtec habe ich kein Plan. 
Ob 3mm oder 6mm entscheidet die Kettenlinie.
Viel Spass beim Umbau.


----------



## Joker2980 (2. Februar 2018)

Hey echt
Ja so wie ich es aussieht heisst es octalink. Ja 26 ist das nicht zu klein?
Also geht das mit 1x11 gut dann werd ich mal die Kurbel abbauen.
Was hast du den für ne Kurbel verbaut bzw. was für ein Blatt(Lochkreis usw)?


----------



## nobss (2. Februar 2018)

@Joker2980
Ist eine SRAM S1xxx 3 Fach Kurbel, 64mm/104mm Lochkreis verbaut.
Am 104er ist ein absoluteBlack Bashring und am 64er ein absoluteBlack 26er Oval Blatt montiert.
Ich bin kein Racer und mit dem 26er Blatt geht's leichter Berg hoch 
Aber wenn ich mal auf Eagle mit neuer Kurbel umsteige sollte auch ein Nummer grösser als 28er (26er Oval ist ja wie ein 28er Blatt) passen.
Ein 32er könnte eventuell gerade noch passen, aber die Kettenlinie/Q-Faktor müssen ja noch im grünen Bereich liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (2. Februar 2018)

Ja soll ja für die Frau sein da könnte auch ein 26 Kettenblatt drauf reichen.


----------



## Joker2980 (5. Februar 2018)

Also hast du auf der 3 Fach Kurbel in der Mitte den Schutz und da wo normal das kleinste Kettenblatt von den 3 en ist das 26 oval. Muss man den Schutz hin bauen( damit die Kette nicht abspringt)? 
Dachte ich mach besser ein 30(kleiner habe ich bei 104 nicht gefunden) in die Mitte und hinten dann 11-46 mit einem Sgs Schaltwerk.


----------



## nobss (5. Februar 2018)

Der Bashring ist da montiert wo vorher das grösste Blatt war, der Bashring schützt das Blatt vor Boden/Stein kontakt.
Da wo das mittlere Blatt montiert war ist bei mir nix montiert, 30er Blatt sollte da passen aber ich wollte ein 28er oval und das geht vom Lochkreis nicht. Deshalb musste ich erst mal das 26er verbauen bis ne 1 fach Kurbel inklusive Eagle 12x montiert wird.
KeFü, kommt auf Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet an, im Moment habe ich nur ein  c.guide chainguide montiert.
Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto.


----------



## Joker2980 (5. Februar 2018)

Ach so also ist das doch möglich auf das mittlere ein 30zu bauen.
Ich wollte nicht unbedingt ne neu Kurbel anbauen.
Ja cool


----------



## Joker2980 (6. Februar 2018)

Was hast du den sonst noch geändert?
Hatte mein schon was gelesen aber 27,5 Laufräder passen nicht rein oder?


----------



## nobss (6. Februar 2018)

Folgende Part's habe ich geändert:
Reverse S-Trail Vorbau
CD C2 Lenker von meinem Jekyll übernommen, etwas breiter
Magura MT8 Set, 180mm Shimano Sscheiben
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Kind Shock LEV TSS 120mm
Rock Shox Monarch Debonair
1x11 XT Schalthebel/Schaltwerk, absoluteBlack 26er B. & Grabaruk 11-50 Käfig/Kassette, absoluteBlack Bashring, OneUp Composite Pedalen
LRS - Syntace W35, DT SWISS 240s & PROCORE VR/HR
ONZA IBEX DH 2.4 VR/HR

Foto folgt 

27.5er Pneu passt hinten auf keinen Fall, der IBEX hat nur noch 2-3mm Luft Richtung Sattelstrebe.
Die breite ist kein Problem, das ist fast 1cm Luft.
Vorne würde ein 27.5 gehen aber zur Sicherheit müsste man den Federweg verkürzen.
Wenn das VR am Gabelschaft anschlägt geht's aber so was von vorn über


----------



## Joker2980 (6. Februar 2018)

Oh so viel hast du verändert.
Ja hatte ich mir schon gedacht, fand ich halt nicht schlecht wenn die Bikes alle die gleiche Größe haben.
Wenn ich die M521 Shimano 3fach Kurbel montiert habe (mit Octalink Lager),
was brauch ich dann für ein Lager für das Rz 120 wenn ich da so eine direkt Mountkurbel montieren möchte?
Denk aber eh es ist einfacher,einfach das größere Kettenblatt auf die 3fach zu bauen.
Sie sieht da eh keinen Unterschied


----------



## Joker2980 (19. Februar 2018)

So der Antrieb ist fertig.
Kubel ist geblieben30Z Raceface Kettenblatt auf das geschraubt wo vorher das mittlere montiert war(bei 3x9)


----------



## nobss (22. März 2018)

Von 3 fach auf 1 fach+Bashring mit der alten Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter81 (29. August 2018)

Hallo Rize Fahrer,

in meinem Besitz ist ein Rz 140 X (etwas downhill-Lastiger ausgestattet mit Fox Vanilla Gabel).

meine Dämpferbuchse hinten ist ausgeschlagen, merkt man beim Anheben des Rahmens und wenn man dort den Finger drauf hält, daher wollte ich neue Buchsen (am besten gleich Huber Bushings) reinbauen.
Mein Problem ist aber der vordere Bolzen der Dämpferaufhängung. der ist anscheinend mit den Buchsen derart verkorrodiert, dass ich keine Chance sehe, ihn zu entfernen. Ausserdem läuft er extrem straff, lässt sich mit Inbus kaum drehen.
Kennt jmd. das Problem?, Ideen?, leichte und auch starke Hammerschläge mit WD 40 Vorbehandlung halfen nichts.

Danke
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Sylvester68 (30. August 2018)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Rize Fahrer,
> 
> in meinem Besitz ist ein Rz 140 X (etwas downhill-Lastiger ausgestattet mit Fox Vanilla Gabel).
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter, 

der vordere Bolzen ist kein Problem. Der bewegt sich fast überhaupt nicht. Die geteilte hintere Buchse ist ein Problem. Ich habe selbst eine gedreht  die durchgängig ist. Damit läuft das Ding super ohne zu knacken.  Im Grunde reicht eine Alubuchse,auf die rechts und links ein kleiner Ring als Seitenführung aufgesetzt wird.

viele Grüße, Sylvester


----------



## Joker2980 (31. Oktober 2018)

Moin kann mit einer das Einbaumass von dem Dämpfer sagen sind es bei dem Rz 120.  
184 oder 190mm?


----------



## Lammerjappen (31. Oktober 2018)

Das RZ120 hat 184x44


----------



## xela.p (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich suche eine schwinge für ein rize 120 oder 140, wenn jemand noch eine irgendwo hätte, wäre das super
Gruß Alex


----------



## Sega82 (25. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich glaube hier genau richtig zu sein. Habe mir ein RZ120 gekauft und nun ein paar Fragen an langjährige Fahrer dieser Modelle. 

Seid ihr mit der Elixier5 sofern verbaut zufrieden? Oder auf was habt ihr gewechselt?

Habt ihr ne absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut? Wenn ja,  was kann man empfehlen?

Welche Reifenkombi fahrt ihr?

Schon mal vielen Dank und viele Grüße!

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. April 2020)

Hi, 
Die Elixir ist nach wie vor eine gute Bremse die fahre ich auf meinem 29'er Scalpel Carbon auch noch. 
Die Frage zur Reifenkombi ist abhängig von dem wo du rumfallen äh fahren willst. 
Ich fahre den aktuellen Fat Albert in 2,35 auf meinem Habit Carbon. 
Die perfekte Breite bei sehr gutem Grip...nur der Rollwiderstand auf Teer könnte besser sein aber das nehme ich gerne in Kauf für den Grip im Wald wo es zählt.
Sattelstütze musst du ja wahrscheinlich eine mit externer Ansteuerung nehmen...oder hat das Rize nen Eingang für den Zug?
Oder ne Magura mit Funk...?


----------



## DFG (25. April 2020)

Ich fahre ein RZ 120 mit MountainKing. Kann nix richtig, mir reicht er.


----------



## Sega82 (6. Mai 2020)

Super, danke für die Tipps! Ich hab jetzt ein paar Ausfahrten gemacht und was soll ich sagen, ich bin mega zufrieden, es passt perfekt in Gr. M!
Die Elixir5 bremst top, aber wie das ja immer so ist, ein paar Fragen hat man ja immer....

Die Bremse funktioniert gut, aber ich muss den Hebel bei der HR Bremse schon deutlich weit ziehen damit sie richtig packt! Bekomme ich das mit entlüften in den Griff?

Verbaut ist bei meinem RZ120 der Monarch RL3 und ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, er kommt nicht wirklich hinterher mir seiner Arbeit. 
Bei komplett offenen Rebound hatte ich bei meinem alten Fox RP23 das Gefühl er katapultiert mich vom Sattel, beim Monarch merk ich nicht wirklich viel...

Hab ihr andere Dämpfer verbaut und das Rize so aufgerüstet?

Habt ihr zufällig Einbaulänge und Hub zur Hand?

Bei der Schaltung muss ich mich an diese Sram Schaltlogik gewöhnen, bin nur Shimano gefahren.... aber es wird.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Sega82 (6. Mai 2020)

....hab mir einen Fox DPS Performance ausgeguckt. Macht der Sinn, was meint ihr ?


----------



## nobss (6. Mai 2020)

Happy Welcome im Club  

@xela.p
Shocklink für RZ 140 und RIZE 130mm








						Shocklink RZ 140 &  RIZE
					

Shocklink für RZ 140 und RIZE 130mm




					www.cannondale-parts.de
				



120er Shocklink nix mehr gefunden, zum Glück habe ich mir ein auf Reserve zugelegt

@Sega82
Das RZ120 hat 184x44
Ich hätte noch den Orignal Fox vom One20, müsste mal schauen wegen der genauen Bezeichnung

Was ich so geändert habe #3.083 paar Post's weiter oben


----------



## crack_MC (21. Juni 2020)

2008er Rize


----------



## raun (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe nun mein Cannondale Jekyll wieder verkauft - da es mir einfach zu klein war. 

Nun habe ich ein Rize gefunden, das gefällt mir sehr gut, sind die beiden zu vergleichen? 

Es handelt sich um ein Rize 4L aus 2009 - mit einer Lefty. Diese hat auch schon einen Service bekommen, danach wurde kaum noch gefahren. 

Ich habe eine SL von 86 bei 186 - ich denke ich brauche hier ein L ? 

Der Zustand scheint gut - was darf sowas denn kosten?


----------



## crack_MC (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo raun,
mit dem Jekyll würde ich's nicht vergleichen, das ist ja eher für härtere Einsätze. Das Rize ist ein super Touren Bike, Lefty ist pflegeleicht! Größe L sollte es bei dir mindestens sein, fahre einen M-Rahmen bei 1,80m und das ist schon an der Grenze.
Bei dem abgebildeten Rize könnten die Avid Bremsen Probleme machen...
Wenn alles technisch ok ist, würde ich dafür ca. 800-950€ bieten, bin gespannt was andere User hier dazu sagen!?


----------



## raun (30. Juli 2020)

Mein 2003er Jekyll war doch nicht für härtere Einsätze gedacht?

Lefty liebe ich seit ich ein Slate habe, sowas cooles  

@crack_MC welche Probleme könnten bei der Bremse auf mich zukommen?


----------



## crack_MC (30. Juli 2020)

Ach so, 2003er Jekyll! Dachte an die aktuelleren Modelle. Da ist das Rize m.M. um einiges besser was die Federungsperformance angeht. 
Die älteren Avid Bremsen fingen irgendwann an zu suppen und die Bremsleistung/Standfestigkeit war bei meinen auch nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (30. Juli 2020)

Oh ok, dann muss ich da drauf achten, danke.


----------



## Mc92 (31. August 2020)

Und hast du das Bike gekauft?

Habe das Rize seit 2012, 2011er Version. Neben dem Trigger (2016 ) und dem Jekyll (2018) einfach das Rad wenn es mal ne entspannte Tour werden soll. Ist eben alte Technik mit 3x9

Für Touren ist das grandios, gerade was das Gewicht angeht. Die Avid Bremse hinten ist schon gegen die XT ausgetauscht worden. Die hat gerne mal Luft gezogen. Vorne bleibt noch die Avid, die sehr sehr bissig ist! 

Das einzige Problem was ich habe, beim Lenken knackt es. Wenn ich den leker bewege knackt es solang die Lefty feste angezogen ist. Löse ich die Schrauben an den Brücken ist alles easy. Lagerschaden? Ähnliche Erfahungen? 

Bin gespannt was für antworten kommen.


----------



## zymnokxx (17. November 2020)

Ich erlaube mir mal hier zu fragen: Will jemand seine Lefty 1.0 loswerden? Bitte Infos an mich. Hätte dafür eine seltene Fatty 29er mit 80mm oder (wenn ich es über Herz bringe sie doch wegzugeben) eine Fatty Solo 26er auch mit 80mm Federweg. Beide mit frischem Service.


----------



## ravenride (7. Dezember 2020)

Mc92 schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was ich habe, beim Lenken knackt es. Wenn ich den leker bewege knackt es solang die Lefty feste angezogen ist. Löse ich die Schrauben an den Brücken ist alles easy. Lagerschaden? Ähnliche Erfahungen?


Wenn die Leitungen nicht Knarzen, dann muss es das Steuerlager sein. Möglicherweise hilft noch das Fetten? Bin kein Lager Experte, eventuell die Lagerdichtung entfernen und innen Fett reindrücken. Bei meinen Prophet hat es bereits im Neuzustand ein bisschen geknarzt. Scheinbar verbauen die Bikehersteller fehlerhafte Lager. Das Steuerlager wurde nach fünf Jahren ausgetauscht und Gut wars.


----------



## raun (7. Dezember 2020)

Mc92 schrieb:


> Und hast du das Bike gekauft?
> 
> Habe das Rize seit 2012, 2011er Version. Neben dem Trigger (2016 ) und dem Jekyll (2018) einfach das Rad wenn es mal ne entspannte Tour werden soll. Ist eben alte Technik mit 3x9
> 
> ...


Hallo, mensch das hab ich ja total übersehen, sorry. Nein, da bei der Probefahrt beide Dämpfer gesifft haben...dann hab ich das gelassen. Habe dann ein anderes mitgenommen


----------



## luzl (27. Mai 2022)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe zwei Fragen die sicher schon öfter aufgetaucht sind (habe sie auch zum Teil gefunden hier im Thread) aber die Antworten haben doch Spielraum bzw. wurden nicht so beantwortet dass auch ich sie verstanden habe ;-)

@Dämpfer: die Einbaulänge beim RZOne20 ist ja 184mm und der Hub 50mm (wenn ich das richtig sehe).
Könnte ich nun einen Dämpfer mit 185mm oder 190mm und 50mm Hub verbauen und wäre damit sicher, oder haut's mir dann irgendwann alles zusammen?

@gabel/Lefty: ich habe am Bike eine Lefty die anscheinend auch gut funktioniert (noch). Da ich von der Wartung der Lefty aber nichts verstehe und auch nicht das passende Werkzeug und KnowHow habe würde ich bald mal gerne auf eine normale Gabel umbauen.
Da geht's mir nun um Steuersatz und Maß. Was müsste verbaut werden um eine normale Gabel zu verbauen bzw. gibt es die Teile dafür überhaupt noch (kommtmir bei Cannondale ständig so vor als würde alles ein Sondermaß haben und die Teile scheinen auch eher rar zu sein).

Ich hoffe man kann mir halbwegs folgen - ich verzweifle an den beiden Stellen nämlich ein wenig .

LG


----------



## nobss (27. Mai 2022)

luzl schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe zwei Fragen die sicher schon öfter aufgetaucht sind (habe sie auch zum Teil gefunden hier im Thread) aber die Antworten haben doch Spielraum bzw. wurden nicht so beantwortet dass auch ich sie verstanden habe ;-)
> 
> ...


Hoi luzi

Also für de Umbau auf eine 1 1/8 Gabel, benötigst du einen Reduziert-Steuersatz. Zum Beispiel:








						FSA Orbit Z Cannondale 1.5" auf 1-1/8" Reduzier Steuersatz   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie FSA Orbit Z Cannondale 1.5" auf 1-1/8" Reduzier Steuersatz  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer sind die 184mm, aber wenn ich nicht ganz Irre sind 48mm oder 50mm Hub.
Ich habe einen passenden RS Dämpfer verbaut. 
Aber dazu kann hier im Faden bestimmt noch eine/r Hilfestellung geben  

Aber ich würde die  Lefty  zum Service geben, so ne 1 1/8 Forke fährt doch fast jeder


----------



## luzl (27. Mai 2022)

@nobss : ich finde die Lefty super und auch ur schön, aber ich habe ein bissl Angst vor den Servicepreisen. Das Bike habe ich mir erst vor kurzen gebraucht gekauft (ich weiß, es ist alt nicht Stand der Technik usw.) aber für mich als 40iger mit Kindern reicht das Bike bei weitem. Ich will einfach nur fahren und selbst schrauben - denn das habe ich mich früher nie getraut und konnte gerade mal einen Schlauch wechseln wenn's nötig war.
Eben für einen "Wochenendfahrer" wie mich ist ein EightyAid Service wirklich eine Belastung (ich lese hier und da von 450-600€ - um den Preis kann ich mir eine nicht so schlechte normale Gabel kaufen).


----------



## raun (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 

nun wurde es dann doch ein Rize, die Geo ist einfach wie für mich gemacht. 

Rize 4 L 2008

Ritchey WCS Carbon 780mm Rizer
Bontrager Pro Carbon Sattelstütze
Tune Schraubwürger
Tune TL Ventile
Tune Lefty Nabe
ZTR Arch Laufräder
Maxxis Ardent Race in 2.1
Shimano XT BR8000 Bremse 2/4
Shimano XT Icetech Scheiben 180mm
SRAM NX 1x12 Schaltung
Kassette 5/52
Blatt Raceface 36z
Sattel Scoop Shallow Elite
Kette GX 12

Kampfgewicht ohne Pedale und Wasserträger 11kg...für Alu sehr Geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

